# Has anyone had success booking dining? I mean......for the love of churros!



## GeneralTso

I have never in my life seen a worse website. Ever.

Please tell me any tips or tricks you used. I realize it's reduced capacity for dining but this is beyond.
One screen shows times available, I click a time and then it zaps me into the unknown.
I have yet to be able to book one time for any restaurant. The only thing that consistently shows up is the Legacy Passholder thing in CA. Seems there's plenty of availability for that.

Thanks!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

What dates are you looking at?


----------



## silver236

GeneralTso said:


> I have never in my life seen a worse website. Ever.
> 
> Please tell me any tips or tricks you used. I realize it's reduced capacity for dining but this is beyond.
> One screen shows times available, I click a time and then it zaps me into the unknown.
> I have yet to be able to book one time for any restaurant. The only thing that consistently shows up is the Legacy Passholder thing in CA. Seems there's plenty of availability for that.
> 
> Thanks!


With the announcement yesterday their traffic load is through the roof.  We just booked our trip yesterday and the whole site crashed as I was trying to make park reservations.  Then when it came back my account had someone elses hotel reservation on it!


----------



## NMDisneyMom

it doesn't look like Dining is open yet for July dates.  I booked hotel and tickets yesterday and nothing available.  But if you look shorter term (this weekend or early June) plenty of times.  I'm betting they are opening up times only 30 days in advance.  I plan to keep checking everyday.


----------



## MikeRx

We have our July 9-12 dining secured (Al Fresco Tasting Terrace, Blue Bayou, Napa Rose). Carthay was not showing after July 4th as I think they are reconsidering indoor vs outdoor. Tortilla Joes is available up to July 10th (we would like the 12th). So try clearing cookies and searching for specific times over and over again...it’s tedious but it worked for us. Persisistance may land BB, NR or Lamp light, but with the demand high and restaurant capacity low it’s going to be tough for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Winnowill

I have dining reservations for every day of our visit except arrival day 7/3 (don't know what time we're arriving and may not get there in time for dinner) and 7/8, which I'm reserving, I hope, for Carthay. I've got lunch at Cafe Orleans on 7/4 (may change if other options become available), Napa Rose on 7/5, StoryTellers on 7/6, and LL for lunch on 7/7.


----------



## Elleinthecity

I have found more success on the app than the website. YMMV.


----------



## MikeRx

It looks like Craftsman's Bar & Grill at the GCH just released times for July. I was able to snag one for July 10th. We have a trick at this location as we are GF and they have a burger, but not the fries (at least in early 2020) so I go to Smoke Jumpers and get fries, lots of fries, and bring them to lunch at craftsman's. They are the waffle fries and in my opinion the best on property, so a win, win.


----------



## nutshell

Is the Alfresco Terrace for Legacy Passholders only?


----------



## kristensideaoffun

nutshell said:


> Is the Alfresco Terrace for Legacy Passholders only?



Yes.


----------



## Linkura

Definitely keep trying.  I've been checking several times a day for something for Cafe Orleans for my trip.  3 times on the day they announced out of state, I found reservations, but each time the app/website crashed due to the traffic.  I was finally successful today- someone must have just canceled.  You might also have more luck closer to the date as people change plans the day or two before/day of.


----------



## ten6mom

Not in-park, but I just booked for a Friday night at the Craftsman Grill (will be a new one for us) since our park days are Saturday and Sunday.  This was for July 9th and there were a few things available in DTD but I don't believe I saw anything in-park.

Now I wonder if I should look for in-park for the park days since we are reading so many terrible things about mobile order.  We are normally just QS people...


----------



## Linkura

ten6mom said:


> Not in-park, but I just booked for a Friday night at the Craftsman Grill (will be a new one for us) since our park days are Saturday and Sunday.  This was for July 9th and there were a few things available in DTD but I don't believe I saw anything in-park.
> 
> Now I wonder if I should look for in-park for the park days since we are reading so many terrible things about mobile order.  We are normally just QS people...


Looks like in-park goes fast.  People want to stay in the parks. No one wants DTD, which is kind of odd to me because it's literally right outside the park.  It's not like you need to go to a whole different area via a bus like Disney Springs at WDW.


----------



## poohj80

Just booked a trip in July when the OOS announcement was made and unable to get any in park dining. Is Oga’s open yet?


----------



## Linkura

poohj80 said:


> Just booked a trip in July when the OOS announcement was made and unable to get any in park dining. Is Oga’s open yet?


Nope


----------



## BayGirl22

Linkura said:


> Looks like in-park goes fast.  People want to stay in the parks. No one wants DTD, which is kind of odd to me because it's literally right outside the park.  It's not like you need to go to a whole different area via a bus like Disney Springs at WDW.


I know its so close, but to me IN the park is SO different than DtD. I've been to nearly all the restaurants in the parks on multiple trips but haven't eaten at even half the places in DtD. Leaving the park to eat just feels different to me, even if we're staying at GCH or DLH. Totally psychological but I get it.


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

So I'm look at dining for the end of July and restaurant availability is so limited.  It seems like the only dining options they offer me are Napa Rose, Storytellers, Craftsman, Blue Bayou, the tasting terrace, and Cafe Orleans.  Not Downtown Disney options?   This seems so strange, I'm hoping more will be added later.  Are others seeing this for the end of July too?


----------



## poohj80

Those are great options!  I’m seeing nothing except the legacy Passholder Al Fresco for mid July.


----------



## twodogs

Just dropped Napa Rose for 4 on 6/29.  Hope someone can grab it!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Linkura said:


> Looks like in-park goes fast.  People want to stay in the parks. No one wants DTD, which is kind of odd to me because it's literally right outside the park.  It's not like you need to go to a whole different area via a bus like Disney Springs at WDW.


Apparently if you leave DL on a hopper and it hits capacity, you can’t get back in.  So some people are worried about that.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Is the timeline for when reservations open up each day still at 3AM? I've never had to plan to get reservations the moment they've dropped like this so trying to remember what time they actually 'go live.' I plan on setting an alarm and waking up to do mine when my dates open up in a few days...


----------



## Matrixleos

TikiTikiFan said:


> Is the timeline for when reservations open up each day still at 3AM? I've never had to plan to get reservations the moment they've dropped like this so trying to remember what time they actually 'go live.' I plan on setting an alarm and waking up to do mine when my dates open up in a few days...



I looked last night before I slept at 12AM EST and reservations for July 30th was not open.  I woke up this morning at 6AM EST/3AM PST and July 30th was now open.

So that 3am PST should be good when you're looking for your reservations.


----------



## Linkura

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Apparently if you leave DL on a hopper and it hits capacity, you can’t get back in.  So some people are worried about that.


Oh wow, that stinks.  I'd be worried too.  Has that actually happened?  Have people with hoppers been denied entry to DL or DCA after selecting the other as their first park?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Linkura said:


> Oh wow, that stinks.  I'd be worried too.  Has that actually happened?  Have people with hoppers been denied entry to DL or DCA after selecting the other as their first park?


Yes, it happened at least one day that DCA hoppers couldn’t enter DL starting around 2, and some people who’d left DL couldn’t get back in.  Saw it on social media and heard from a CM.  They issued refunds for the hopper upcharge (which they didn’t have to do), but a lot of people were pretty bummed.


----------



## Linkura

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Yes, it happened at least one day that DCA hoppers couldn’t enter DL starting around 2, and some people who’d left DL couldn’t get back in.  Saw it on social media and heard from a CM.  They issued refunds for the hopper upcharge (which they didn’t have to do), but a lot of people were pretty bummed.


Thanks.  All of my reservation days are DL because there's only 3 rides I want to do at DCA.


----------



## poohj80

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Yes, it happened at least one day that DCA hoppers couldn’t enter DL starting around 2, and some people who’d left DL couldn’t get back in.  Saw it on social media and heard from a CM.  They issued refunds for the hopper upcharge (which they didn’t have to do), but a lot of people were pretty bummed.



If someone has a reservation for DL for the day, it doesn't seem fair if they aren't allowed back in.  WDW informs guests on the app if hopping is available at each park, does the DL app do the same?


----------



## Astylla

twodogs said:


> Just dropped Napa Rose for 4 on 6/29.  Hope someone can grab it!



Wish it was a few weeks before..my dummy self booked Napa Rose on my departure day..at 8:55pm. 
I work the next day and have to fly back so..yeah hoping for a miracle lol.


----------



## kristensideaoffun

poohj80 said:


> If someone has a reservation for DL for the day, it doesn't seem fair if they aren't allowed back in.  WDW informs guests on the app if hopping is available at each park, does the DL app do the same?



I doubt people weren’t allowed in for more than an hour or else it would have been big news. If a park is at capacity, they let people in as people leave.


----------



## disneycat321

Matrixleos said:


> I looked last night before I slept at 12AM EST and reservations for July 30th was not open.  I woke up this morning at 6AM EST/3AM PST and July 30th was now open.
> 
> So that 3am PST should be good when you're looking for your reservations.



That 3am PST thing is annoying to me. (Even though I already have our dining reservations, and therefore have no right to complain, haha.) When I last got dining reservations (May 18 I think?) for Storytellers and Blue Bayou, it was definitely 6am PST. I understood having to get up for 4am and 3am stuff when I was booking WDW, which is on the east coast. Why is DLR stuff on east coast time, too??


----------



## DiznyDiva

I have not heard of anyone not being let back into the park they reserved or even park hopping back and forth. If you have a reservation.. you are counted into the main park you started with so you always be allowed back there.

What day was this?


----------



## TikiTikiFan

disneycat321 said:


> That 3am PST thing is annoying to me. (Even though I already have our dining reservations, and therefore have no right to complain, haha.) When I last got dining reservations (May 18 I think?) for Storytellers and Blue Bayou, it was definitely 6am PST. I understood having to get up for 4am and 3am stuff when I was booking WDW, which is on the east coast. Why is DLR stuff on east coast time, too??



It's rough too because if you're staying on-site at WDW you can at least only have to wake up in the middle of the night once to get all your dining... for Disneyland you have to do it every night for each day! Hoping once they can increase restaurant capacity this changes... but don't want to take any chances so guess I'll be setting alarms...


----------



## DiznyDiva

I just want them to open the downtown restaurants past July 10th.


----------



## DLgal

DiznyDiva said:


> I just want them to open the downtown restaurants past July 10th.



Some of the Downtown Disney restaurants are available on Open Table to make reservations. Try there.


----------



## BayGirl22

I don't remember DLR reservations ever being at 3am PT. I think they were 6 or 8 PT before. Is that new post-Covid? Makes no sense.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

BayGirl22 said:


> I don't remember DLR reservations ever being at 3am PT. I think they were 6 or 8 PT before. Is that new post-Covid? Makes no sense.



You know, there was never the crazy crush to get dining reservations before covid so I never set an alarm- I just made them when I woke up and was always good to go.... I just saw folks on facebook groups saying 3AM. I'd love to know for sure if anyone knows!


----------



## disneycat321

TikiTikiFan said:


> You know, there was never the crazy crush to get dining reservations before covid so I never set an alarm- I just made them when I woke up and was always good to go.... I just saw folks on facebook groups saying 3AM. I'd love to know for sure if anyone knows!


It was 6am on May 18th for Storytellers and Blue Bayou, and I had no trouble doing 6am for Lamplight and River Belle before that. In the "before times" there wasn't such a crazy rush, so I never knew either. 

Micechat is saying 3am now, and they're pretty reliable. I guess this is a really recent thing, maybe since they announced opening to out of state visitors too?


----------



## TikiTikiFan

disneycat321 said:


> It was 6am on May 18th for Storytellers and Blue Bayou, and I had no trouble doing 6am for Lamplight and River Belle before that. In the "before times" there wasn't such a crazy rush, so I never knew either.
> 
> Micechat is saying 3am now, and they're pretty reliable. I guess this is a really recent thing, maybe since they announced opening to out of state visitors too?



Well, I make my reservations in a few days so I'll report back! I might just (sigh) wake up for the 3AM (4AM my time...) to check just to calm my paranoia of missing out on our favorites. You'd think at 60 days out that they'd know they're going to be able to increase restaurant capacity and release enough reservations based on that...?


----------



## disneycat321

TikiTikiFan said:


> Well, I make my reservations in a few days so I'll report back! I might just (sigh) wake up for the 3AM (4AM my time...) to check just to calm my paranoia of missing out on our favorites. You'd think at 60 days out that they'd know they're going to be able to increase restaurant capacity and release enough reservations based on that...?


It's definitely not fun to have to do 3am multiple days in a row! I wish you luck getting the reservations you want. Hopefully those early wake ups are worth it!


----------



## Matrixleos

TikiTikiFan said:


> Well, I make my reservations in a few days so I'll report back! I might just (sigh) wake up for the 3AM (4AM my time...) to check just to calm my paranoia of missing out on our favorites. You'd think at 60 days out that they'd know they're going to be able to increase restaurant capacity and release enough reservations based on that...?



If it helps, this morning at 6AM EST/ 3AM PST, I woke up and saw reservations open for July 30th. (They weren't open just 6 hours prior when I went to sleep).

At 9AM EST/ 6AM PST, there were still plenty of Blue Bayou and Cafe Orleans time slots for Disneyland.

At 12PM EST/ 9AM PST, most all the Blue Bayou reservations were gone. Only one remained mid-afternoon.

I checked the app one more time at 9PM EST/ 6PM PST and all the Blue Bayou and Cafe Orleans reservations were gone.

Based on that, using west coast time, if you wake up at 3AM PST, you'll be able to reserve any time slot you wanted.  If you sleep in and wait till 6AM PST, you'll still have a good majority of options.

Although I wouldn't wait too much longer as all the prime slots get taken quickly there after.


----------



## sarajoy

I thought the downtown restaurants were also opening up for reservations 60 days before? Is that not the case? We're going Aug 4-7

Also, anyone know how big of a group I can make a reservation for? Hoping to make a reservation for 11 people at Tortilla Jo's


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Matrixleos said:


> If it helps, this morning at 6AM EST/ 3AM PST, I woke up and saw reservations open for July 30th. (They weren't open just 6 hours prior when I went to sleep).
> 
> At 9AM EST/ 6AM PST, there were still plenty of Blue Bayou and Cafe Orleans time slots for Disneyland.
> 
> At 12PM EST/ 9AM PST, most all the Blue Bayou reservations were gone. Only one remained mid-afternoon.
> 
> I checked the app one more time at 9PM EST/ 6PM PST and all the Blue Bayou and Cafe Orleans reservations were gone.
> 
> Based on that, using west coast time, if you wake up at 3AM PST, you'll be able to reserve any time slot you wanted.  If you sleep in and wait till 6AM PST, you'll still have a good majority of options.
> 
> Although I wouldn't wait too much longer as all the prime slots get taken quickly there after.



Awesome info, thank you!!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

DiznyDiva said:


> I have not heard of anyone not being let back into the park they reserved or even park hopping back and forth. If you have a reservation.. you are counted into the main park you started with so you always be allowed back there.
> 
> What day was this?


I’d have to see if I could find the posts.  I think it was about a week before we went (last Thursday).  I saw a bunch of posts about it on social media (including at least one person with photos/videos who was actually there, not just reporting that it was happening), and a CM who works at DCA also was talking about how there were a bunch of angry people who couldn’t get into DL.

Everyone mentioned that they refunded the parkhoppers, so it must have been an issue long enough to warrant that.


----------



## downinit

Definitely need to book as soon as they go on sale, which is some time between 5am and 7am, 60 days out??  The Android app works like a charm, even when the website and Apple app are beset by errors, delays, and endless queues. Otherwise, just keep checking back. If you need to do any mobile ordering, place all the orders first thing in the morning, as the time slots fill up fast.


----------



## disneycat321

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Everyone mentioned that they refunded the parkhoppers, so it must have been an issue long enough to warrant that.



I wonder if they’d also refund the fee they’d charge my credit card for missing a dining reservation… I made a couple opposite park reservations because I figured we’d be there in the evening after hopping. Didn’t know this would be an issue since I don’t think it has been at WDW. Ugh.


----------



## nth

I am hoping for a bit of help here! I saw the openings for July 30th that a previous poster spoke of, but that was the day before we were set to arrive. I’m on the west coast, so I have set my alarm for 2:55 AM the past two days.

 Yesterday all that showed up for the July 31st as far as I could tell was the alfresco tasting terrace. I also checked every hour afterwards. This morning at 3AM, a few River Belle Terrace reservations were available for the 31st. Reservations for the 1st of August appeared to only be for Craftsman Bar. I have also checked every hour after.

Am I doing something wrong, or are they just not putting up a lot of the restaurants yet? I don’t mind waking up at 3 AM if there will be rsvps available, but I don’t want to do it indefinitely in hopes that I might just get lucky. As I said, the day before I needed to book, there seemed to be plenty available, even at 6AM PDT. Any insight would be really appreciated.


----------



## CommanderCanuck

nth said:


> I am hoping for a bit of help here! I saw the openings for July 30th that a previous poster spoke of, but that was the day before we were set to arrive. I’m on the west coast, so I have set my alarm for 2:55 AM the past two days.
> 
> Yesterday all that showed up for the July 31st as far as I could tell was the alfresco tasting terrace. I also checked every hour afterwards. This morning at 3AM, a few River Belle Terrace reservations were available for the 31st. Reservations for the 1st of August appeared to only be for Craftsman Bar. I have also checked every hour after.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong, or are they just not putting up a lot of the restaurants yet? I don’t mind waking up at 3 AM if there will be rsvps available, but I don’t want to do it indefinitely in hopes that I might just get lucky. As I said, the day before I needed to book, there seemed to be plenty available, even at 6AM PDT. Any insight would be really appreciated.



The past two days are exactly as you said nth.  They had been extremely consistent until the past couple days.  While I am not going till September, I have been checking every morning when I wake up at 6AM EST and something just hasn't been consistent.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

DiznyDiva said:


> I just want them to open the downtown restaurants past July 10th.



I am a DW person where all ADRs opens at the same time. I thought DL was the same - and when I didn't see any reservations for DD restaurants on my ADR day at 6am EST I was confused.  I keep checking. 



sarajoy said:


> I thought the downtown restaurants were also opening up for reservations 60 days before? Is that not the case? We're going Aug 4-7
> 
> Also, anyone know how big of a group I can make a reservation for? Hoping to make a reservation for 11 people at Tortilla Jo's



I was able to get a table for 8 - not sure about 11.



nth said:


> I am hoping for a bit of help here! I saw the openings for July 30th that a previous poster spoke of, but that was the day before we were set to arrive. I’m on the west coast, so I have set my alarm for 2:55 AM the past two days.
> 
> Yesterday all that showed up for the July 31st as far as I could tell was the alfresco tasting terrace. I also checked every hour afterwards. This morning at 3AM, a few River Belle Terrace reservations were available for the 31st. Reservations for the 1st of August appeared to only be for Craftsman Bar. I have also checked every hour after.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong, or are they just not putting up a lot of the restaurants yet? I don’t mind waking up at 3 AM if there will be rsvps available, but I don’t want to do it indefinitely in hopes that I might just get lucky. As I said, the day before I needed to book, there seemed to be plenty available, even at 6AM PDT. Any insight would be really appreciated.



On my ADR date only a few restaurants were open for me too.  None at DCA or DD - only DL and the GC.


----------



## Matrixleos

nth said:


> I am hoping for a bit of help here! I saw the openings for July 30th that a previous poster spoke of, but that was the day before we were set to arrive. I’m on the west coast, so I have set my alarm for 2:55 AM the past two days.
> 
> Yesterday all that showed up for the July 31st as far as I could tell was the alfresco tasting terrace. I also checked every hour afterwards. This morning at 3AM, a few River Belle Terrace reservations were available for the 31st. Reservations for the 1st of August appeared to only be for Craftsman Bar. I have also checked every hour after.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong, or are they just not putting up a lot of the restaurants yet? I don’t mind waking up at 3 AM if there will be rsvps available, but I don’t want to do it indefinitely in hopes that I might just get lucky. As I said, the day before I needed to book, there seemed to be plenty available, even at 6AM PDT. Any insight would be really appreciated.



You're not doing anything wrong.  Everything was working fine with the reservation system till yesterday.  I haven't seen any Disneyland sit-down reservations for either July 31st or August 1st.  I looked yesterday morning and this morning today.


----------



## nth

Thank you so much for the replies! Nice to know I’m not missing out. Good luck to all those in the same boat!


----------



## kikismom

Has anyone been successful getting a table for more than 8 people? We have 9 going eventually and I'm sure a ton will change before we go. Just kind of curious if I should try for two tables or one table for 9.


----------



## nth

Quick update: as of 12:45 AM pacific time, there are now some Blue Bayou reservations available for July 31st and August 1st.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

I happened to be awake at 2:55am, so I jumped online and looked for reservation availability for August 2nd and I got a vague error message about information not loading and to try again. At 3:00am PST I tried again for August 2nd and was able to pull up several dining options including Blue Bayou. So it appears tables are being loaded at 3am for new dates.

There was still nothing new for my mid-July dates that I’ve been checking daily (though not at 3am!), so I’m still not sure if/when they might add additional times to existing dates or open up additional restaurants like Carthay Circle. Part of me thinks they might on June 15th, but I’m not sure how many nights I can wake up at 3am on the off-chance of added restaurants/table space.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Anyone have a clue when Downtown Disney restaurants are being added? Checked for 8/2 and see absolutely nothing. I can make mine starting tomorrow and we wanted to do Naples for 8/3 but geez this is rough. So it looks like DD aren't being added right at the 60 day mark?

Since I was up early anyways so I checked and there were some added for Blue Bayou and Cafe Orleans for 8/2. Nothing for Lamplight Lounge- is it possible that sold out already or has it just not been loaded? I have a feeling this is going to be real stressful.

ETA: Okay the soonest I see any DD restaurants showing up on the calendar is for July 10th. So there seems to be a giant delay here... I see nothing for Lamplight Lounge at all so hard to say when those first went live... Cafe Orleans and Blue Bayou seem to pop up the most.


----------



## m_adelaide

Right at 3am PST this morning I saw reservations pop up for Blue Bayou, Cafe Orleans, Craftsman Bar and Napa Rose on Aug 2.  There are a lot of new times available for those restaurants for July 31-Aug 1 compared to when I checked last night (maybe earlier dates too, but these are our trip dates).  I haven't seen anything for DCA restaurants, so will keep checking back periodically to see if they've been added.


----------



## amyg1975

I see nothing for Lamplight or Carthay for the 2nd either. I will keep checking. What I also noticed was that if I click “dinner” or “lunch” nothing pops up. But if I choose 12 or 5pm it will show me choices.


----------



## amyg1975

The app is so strange. I looked at August 2nd at 11:30 and it said nothing was available. I click on 11am and it says Cafe Orleans is open at 11:30. I click on different times and it keeps doing that. The time I ask isn’t open but then I go to another time amd my first time is there.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

amyg1975 said:


> I see nothing for Lamplight or Carthay for the 2nd either. I will keep checking. What I also noticed was that if I click “dinner” or “lunch” nothing pops up. But if I choose 12 or 5pm it will show me choices.



So weird... you'd think both parks would release their dining at the same time. Makes me extra nervous for getting Lamplight Lounge and what a pain to be constantly checking and checking.


----------



## wishing4PA

TikiTikiFan said:


> So weird... you'd think both parks would release their dining at the same time. Makes me extra nervous for getting Lamplight Lounge and what a pain to be constantly checking and checking.


Makes me a bit worried about our DCA days ... about finding food at all.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

As of 6AM MTN there was plenty of Cafe Orleans times left with a few Blue Bayou lunch times for 8/3. Blue Bayou sees more scarce and go quicker- I'll be setting an alarm for that one.

Still no Downtown Disney or California Adventure ones....


----------



## TikiTikiFan

On the Disneyland website, anything July 9th and on for Lamplight Lounge says "There are no schedules available for the date selected." but when you search dates before it just says no times available. So seems like the end date for both CA and DTD is July 9th-July 10th from what we've all seen? Has anyone gotten reservations for either past that date?

Hopefully they release it all soon, we love the Lamplight Lounge- it's a must for us.


----------



## Jane VanTassel

ajrwdwgirl said:


> So I'm look at dining for the end of July and restaurant availability is so limited.  It seems like the only dining options they offer me are Napa Rose, Storytellers, Craftsman, Blue Bayou, the tasting terrace, and Cafe Orleans.  Not Downtown Disney options?   This seems so strange, I'm hoping more will be added later.  Are others seeing this for the end of July too?


I can't get anything to show availability, yet just this morning I snagged a Napa Rose in mid July;  I'm wanting LL, yet the reservation system won't display times past July 9th.  I'll keep trying.  I'm hoping things will loosen up and open up after mid June.


----------



## Jane VanTassel

TikiTikiFan said:


> On the Disneyland website, anything July 9th and on for Lamplight Lounge says "There are no schedules available for the date selected." but when you search dates before it just says no times available. So seems like the end date for both CA and DTD is July 9th-July 10th from what we've all seen? Has anyone gotten reservations for either past that date?
> 
> Hopefully they release it all soon, we love the Lamplight Lounge- it's a must for us.


Yup!  I'm seeing the exact same thing.  I'm really wanting to go here!  I'm hoping things loosen up soon!


----------



## amyg1975

I am noticing that River Belle is not showing up for reservations in late July or early August. I hope that by the time more restaurants open up.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Hopefully with all of us keeping our eyes on it when the reservations go up we'll know right away! For now I'll just keep checking every day. 

I'd imagine they'd release all the ones they're holding back at once? Curious what the reasoning is. Unless they're trying to figure out capacity/staffing for those restaurants?


----------



## Winnowill

I have a reservation for LL on July 7, but I kind of lucked into it - it's the only one I saw on our dates for that place.


----------



## m_adelaide

amyg1975 said:


> I am noticing that River Belle is not showing up for reservations in late July or early August. I hope that by the time more restaurants open up.


I saw River Belle for Aug 2 right at 6am PST but have not seen it pop up when searching for the other days of our trip.


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

Jane VanTassel said:


> I can't get anything to show availability, yet just this morning I snagged a Napa Rose in mid July;  I'm wanting LL, yet the reservation system won't display times past July 9th.  I'll keep trying.  I'm hoping things will loosen up and open up after mid June.



I would like to get Lamplight and Carthay.   It is just so weird that more including Downtown Disney isn't showing up.   I know I'll be able to find something to eat so I'm not super worried but there are a few places I would like to nail down.


----------



## bryce Russell

We are going to California Adventure on June 25 and the reservations were gone in seconds for everything.  Does anyone know if they are doing waitlist/ walk up for dining?  I know before covid you could wait in a line for carthay and did not need reservations.  Is the only way to get in now through a reservation? Thanks!


----------



## Lauren in NC

Does anyone know f I cancel a dining reservation, does it pop back up immediately?


----------



## pharmama

Lauren in NC said:


> Does anyone know f I cancel a dining reservation, does it pop back up immediately?



I've done a "transfer" of a dining reservation where another DIS member cancelled her reservation and I was online waiting to grab it.  It popped up within a second or two of her texting me she had completed her cancellation.


----------



## pharmama

Sorry- double post


----------



## ashmac8

6am EST this morning I was able to get Cafe Orleans (lunch) and GCH Craftsman for August 4th.  Will continue checking for more availability.  Back at it tomorrow for August 5th.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

ashmac8 said:


> 6am EST this morning I was able to get Cafe Orleans (lunch) and GCH Craftsman for August 4th.  Will continue checking for more availability.  Back at it tomorrow for August 5th.



Seems Blue Bayou, Cafe Orleans, Napa Rose, and GCH Craftsman are all being uploaded daily.

Want my Lamplight Lounge for August 4th but just need to keep watching- schedule still hasn't updated past July 9th yet for DCA or DTD.


----------



## AnnieOakley

TikiTikiFan said:


> Seems Blue Bayou, Cafe Orleans, Napa Rose, and GCH Craftsman are all being uploaded daily.
> 
> Want my Lamplight Lounge for August 4th but just need to keep watching- schedule still hasn't updated past July 9th yet for DCA or DTD.


Thank you for saying this.... I could not figure out why there was literally no dining in DTD any time, any day for our July 20-23 trip!  
I am wondering if DLR is trying to shift to a 30 day dining window?  Like they might be holding out to June 10th to release July 10th... and then rolling 30 days from there?


----------



## TikiTikiFan

AnnieOakley said:


> Thank you for saying this.... I could not figure out why there was literally no dining in DTD any time, any day for our July 20-23 trip!
> I am wondering if DLR is trying to shift to a 30 day dining window?  Like they might be holding out to June 10th to release July 10th... and then rolling 30 days from there?



That could be it!! I don't want to miss out on getting a Lamplight Lounge time so I won't be able to relax until I get it.

If you search the website and not the app, for dates they haven't released times it'll say "There are no schedules available for the date selected" so at least you know. On the app it just says nothing available.


----------



## Jane VanTassel

Winnowill said:


> I have a reservation for LL on July 7, but I kind of lucked into it - it's the only one I saw on our dates for that place.


When did you put in for this reservation?


----------



## Winnowill

Jane VanTassel said:


> When did you put in for this reservation?


Confirmation e-mail says May 26. So ten days ago. Around 10:00 am.


----------



## GBRforWDW

So glad I found this thread.  We're OOS planning our first DL trip and Arrive July 31 for a week.  We have 3 park days planned and I definitely want a LL res but have been going nuts about the no scheduled hours beyond July 9.  

So far, I've grabbed a Napa Rose for our arrival night, but would prefer Tortilla Jos.  Also got both Cafe Orleans and Blue Bayou for our first DL day for lunch and dinner on Aug 2.  I may swap out, but still waiting to see what else opens.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

GBRforWDW said:


> So glad I found this thread.  We're OOS planning our first DL trip and Arrive July 31 for a week.  We have 3 park days planned and I definitely want a LL res but have been going nuts about the no scheduled hours beyond July 9.
> 
> So far, I've grabbed a Napa Rose for our arrival night, but would prefer Tortilla Jos.  Also got both Cafe Orleans and Blue Bayou for our first DL day for lunch and dinner on Aug 2.  I may swap out, but still waiting to see what else opens.



I know, it's making me crazy too! I'm used to being able to check things off my list and relaxing. This kind of dining reservation stress is a WDW thing- not Disneyland!


----------



## GBRforWDW

TikiTikiFan said:


> I know, it's making me crazy too! I'm used to being able to check things off my list and relaxing. This kind of dining reservation stress is a WDW thing- not Disneyland!


Haha, yup.  My dining at WDW in January was super simple and I only had 1 restaurant I was stressing about that for whatever reason I had to wait a few days to get and that was Sanaa at akl, lol.  Just checked this morning, still nothing.  I am kind of curious if the 30 day window that someone mentioned earlier is going to be a thing.  Seems likely, guess we'll find out in a few days.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

It may not end up being anything, but check back on June 15th, when the state capacity restrictions drop. I don’t know how Disney is doing it, but DTD should be able to go full capacity if they wanted to. Maybe they’re waiting for that? (Probably not and it’s just Disney being Disney, but it’s the only reason I can think of on holding some back like that).


----------



## GBRforWDW

DisneyJamieCA said:


> It may not end up being nothing, but check back on June 15th, when the state capacity restrictions drop. I don’t know how Disney is doing it, but DTD should be able to go full capacity if they wanted to. Maybe they’re waiting for that? (Probably not and it’s just Disney being Disney, but it’s the only reason I can think of on holding some back like that).


I could see that, but at the same time, why? Lol.  Given the issues they had when dining first opened for reopening, then again when some more restaurants reopened, you'd think they wouldn't want that rush again... But, the perception of few ADRs could create a situation where lots of ADRs are snapped up, creating a good situation for them and lots of happy guests.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

I'm liking the thought people are having about DLR using a 30 day dining booking.  I'll still keep checking multiple times daily for my mid-July trip, but I'll get serious about checking 30 days prior and make sure I'm setting my alarm to check in the early morning.  I just can't wake myself up 3am-6am every single day in the hope that Carthay and others finally open.  Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I just can't wake myself up 3am-6am every single day in the hope that Carthay and others finally open.



I hear that! That's just not realistic. It's just so weird since they're loading Disneyland's every day at 60 days out so why not DCA or DTD? I'm hoping they're working on increasing staffing/opening more things up (god, please open more dining!) and we'll see an abundance of things soon... wishful thinking!


----------



## bamagirl@hrt

I'm so glad to read that others are having issues too!  I thought that all open restaurants would show their availability at 6 am EDT 60 days out. Blue Bayou was the big one I wanted for my 50th birthday on August 4, and I got that one. However, when I looked today for CA, there was nothing except GCH Craftsman Bar. I guess for now I'll take what I can get and make adjustments if more opens up. I'm really not complaining; I'm just used to how WDW reservations work. This will be our first time to DLR in 8 years. It was my almost 20 year old son's vacation request this year. We are from Tennessee, so I'm just thankful that we can get in! We are all vaccinated and ready to finally travel!!


----------



## Astylla

Randomly looked for reservations for and snagged a Lamplight Lounge reservation for Wednesday June 16th. So keep checking often !


----------



## wishing4PA

Astylla said:


> Randomly looked for reservations for and snagged a Lamplight Lounge reservation for Wednesday June 16th. So keep checking often !


I haven't seen Lamplight yet, and I've been looking almost every day! 
But it's good to hear Lamplight really _does_ exist. I was starting to wonder!


----------



## avalon451

Astylla said:


> Randomly looked for reservations for and snagged a Lamplight Lounge reservation for Wednesday June 16th. So keep checking often !


I’ve been randomly looking several times a day for my June 23-24 trip, and had just about decided I’d live off power bars for two days, but a Cafe Orleans 4:40 dinner popped up this evening! I snagged that one ASAP!


----------



## Jane VanTassel

Astylla said:


> Randomly looked for reservations for and snagged a Lamplight Lounge reservation for Wednesday June 16th. So keep checking often !


WOW:  I want the LL so badly!!  I can't get anything to register for LL past July 9th still!  I check multiple times daily.  I'm just hoping more opens up to allow for more seating.  Sounds like no real trick, just pure luck as to what is available.  Enjoy your time!


----------



## GBRforWDW

Jane VanTassel said:


> WOW:  I want the LL so badly!!  I can't get anything to register for LL past July 9th still!  I check multiple times daily.  I'm just hoping more opens up to allow for more seating.  Sounds like no real trick, just pure luck as to what is available.  Enjoy your time!


I'm sure they're coming soon... But when?!?


----------



## Tasmen

Anyone have issue booking this morning for the 8/7 date that opened today?  I got up at 3am (yawn), saw the 7th appear available but then search results revealed NOTHING available no matter the size of the party.  I doubt that every restaurant at Disney filled up as soon as the window opened.

Still cannot get anything to show up with times no matter how hard I try.  I've tried the app, multiple browsers, cache clearing, incognito.


----------



## wishing4PA

Tasmen said:


> Anyone have issue booking this morning for the 8/7 date that opened today?  I got up at 3am (yawn), saw the 7th appear available but then search results revealed NOTHING available no matter the size of the party.  I doubt that every restaurant at Disney filled up as soon as the window opened.
> 
> Still cannot get anything to show up with times no matter how hard I try.  I've tried the app, multiple browsers, cache clearing, incognito.


I haven't tried, but I have seen headlines today about some major internet outages today. Maybe that has something to do about it.


----------



## OneThree

wishing4PA said:


> I haven't tried, but I have seen headlines today about some major internet outages today. Maybe that has something to do about it.


I have been checking every morning for now the 2nd week in a row for availability the last two weeks in July and have never seen any options but the two from GCH available.


----------



## wishing4PA

OneThree said:


> I have been checking every morning for now the 2nd week in a row for availability the last two weeks in July and have never seen any options but the two from GCH available.


I'm sorry to hear that. Are you also checking at random times during the day in case of cancellations? I'd blow you some pixie dust if I had it, but the situation isn't looking promising. I'm hoping they open more restaurants soon or increase capacity as they adjust to the reopened situation. We're a few days out from our 60 day mark, so I'm just biding my time and biting my nails now.


----------



## OneThree

wishing4PA said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Are you also checking at random times during the day in case of cancellations? I'd blow you some pixie dust if I had it, but the situation isn't looking promising. I'm hoping they open more restaurants soon or increase capacity as they adjust to the reopened situation. We're a few days out from our 60 day mark, so I'm just biding my time and biting my nails now.


Thanks! Yeah, I’m checking a couple times each day. If you are headed in August I guess it’s a little better as I see the GCH options plus Cafe Orleans on random days through the first week. Good luck!


----------



## afan

OneThree said:


> I have been checking every morning for now the 2nd week in a row for availability the last two weeks in July and have never seen any options but the two from GCH available.



Same though just looking for july 24.  And if I'm remembering correctly, no one here has found in park adrs for the last part of July right?  So I don't think it's an issue of someone cancelling.


----------



## DiznyDiva

Nothing has been released for DTD or LL for last part of July.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

This was posted in the Disneyland Update article on MC today:

"The following restaurants have just announced re-opening dates:
Oga’s Cantina will open on June 17 with bookings available June 14
Lamplight Lounge Brunch opens July 9 with bookings available June 14. (Friday, Saturday, Sunday Brunch only.)
Tiki Juice Bar (mobile order available) – Opening June 17
Docking Bay Food & Cargo (mobile order available) – Opening June 17
Alien Pizza Planet (mobile order available) – Opening June 17
Rancho del Zocalo Restaurante – Opening June 17
Candy Palace – Currently making Nuttles (chopped pecan pieces layered with freshly made caramel with a dollop of milk chocolate on top) on Monday and Friday
Candy Palace – Currently making Rocky Road (mix of milk chocolate, chopped almonds, and house-made marshmallows in a small pie tin) on Saturdays"

The "bookings available June 14th" is definitely a key piece of information!  I will be waking myself at 3:00am on that particular morning.


----------



## disneyland addict13

Finally an explanation for why the Lamplight reservation openings stopped on July 8th!


----------



## DiznyDiva

I hope that once those open okay, Carnation and Fisherman's Wharf and bread factory can open as well. Once those open..... everything I love is good to go!!!!

I would say this is subtle message that yes they will be raising attendance and that  social distancing will be become a thing of the past.


----------



## Matrixleos

I'm HOPING for the Hungry Bear Restaurant to open up by late July.  That's my families #1 option since we all love burgers, spicy chicken sandwiches and funnel cakes.  If it doesn't, I'm glad I have reservations for Café Orleans as a backup.


----------



## MikeRx

also form the Disney Parks Blog today:
Wine Country Trattoria opening July 17th, booking June 14th. It's a week past our dates this trip, but will be back on the radar for future visits.


----------



## Winnowill

MikeRx said:


> also form the Disney Parks Blog today:
> Wine Country Trattoria opening July 17th, booking June 14th. It's a week past our dates this trip, but will be back on the radar for future visits.


Nuts. I'll miss it.


----------



## GBRforWDW

What are everyone's favorite places on the list of reopenings?  Which ones are worth checking out for our first visit?


----------



## CO2CA

YES!!!!!!!!!! I love Rancho. I'm glad it's going to be back open by the time we go.


----------



## amyg1975

CO2CA said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!! I love Rancho. I'm glad it's going to be back open by the time we go.


Us too!  We are so excited!  My daughter's favorite is Pizza Planet, so another win for us.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> The "bookings available June 14th" is definitely a key piece of information! I will be waking myself at 3:00am on that particular morning.



Same here! I'm thinking this might be when we see Lamplight Lounge and the others pop up too? Poised and ready!


----------



## Meredith'sMom

Tasmen said:


> Anyone have issue booking this morning for the 8/7 date that opened today?  I got up at 3am (yawn), saw the 7th appear available but then search results revealed NOTHING available no matter the size of the party.  I doubt that every restaurant at Disney filled up as soon as the window opened.
> 
> Still cannot get anything to show up with times no matter how hard I try.  I've tried the app, multiple browsers, cache clearing, incognito.



Yes! My trip starts August 8 and I’ve been testing the app and site out for awhile now. I know that we don’t see Downtown Disney etc at 60 days but today was the first time I’ve seen nothing. I started at 6am eastern time and checked all day. Nothing. And stuff for the 6th is still available so I highly doubt the 7th got booked in the time period I wasn’t checking. Very curious.


----------



## Tasmen

Meredith'sMom said:


> Yes! My trip starts August 8 and I’ve been testing the app and site out for awhile now. I know that we don’t see Downtown Disney etc at 60 days but today was the first time I’ve seen nothing. I started at 6am eastern time and checked all day. Nothing. And stuff for the 6th is still available so I highly doubt the 7th got booked in the time period I wasn’t checking. Very curious.



I noticed the same thing about the 6th.  It seemed VERY weird that nothing was available to me.  I guess it'll be another 3am morning for me tomorrow as well as repeatedly checking the site like some old school Mervyn's commercial chanting, "Open open".


----------



## midnight star

GBRforWDW said:


> What are everyone's favorite places on the list of reopenings?  Which ones are worth checking out for our first visit?


Mimosa flight from Lamplight Brunch is good.


----------



## AquaDame

I'll be checking for a Lamplight Lounge reservation on the 14th (along with everyone else) and with how rare ANY table service seems to be has got me wondering... are there any notable/favorite restaurants a little ways off property? I had pondered taking my folks to Tam O'shanter as they have never been and I enjoyed it but that is WAY too far for us. Normally when we go to the parks we stay IN the parks... but air conditioned breaks had been possible before. If I get literally ZERO reservations for in the parks and have to leave anyway... may as well have at least ONE memorable dinner elsewhere.


----------



## Meredith'sMom

Dining reservations for August 8th opened right at 6am ET this morning. Still nothing on August 7 ever—a day lost in time.

The places that appeared at opening were GCH Craftsman Bar, Cafe Orleans, Napa Rose, Blue Bayou, and River Belle Terrace.

eta: they are coming up on August 7 now. Wild!


----------



## GBRforWDW

Meredith'sMom said:


> Dining reservations for August 8th opened right at 6am ET this morning. Still nothing on August 7 ever—a day lost in time.
> 
> The places that appeared at opening were GCH Craftsman Bar, Cafe Orleans, Napa Rose, Blue Bayou, and River Belle Terrace.
> 
> eta: they are coming up on August 7 now. Wild!


Check again, I literally just reloaded the page and 5 restaurants were there all day on the 7th.


----------



## GBRforWDW

GBRforWDW said:


> Check again, I literally just reloaded the page and 5 restaurants were there all day on the 7th.


Grabbed a river belle terrace for the 7th at noon.  Haven't seen that one available much.  Looks delicious.


----------



## Tasmen

Meredith'sMom said:


> Dining reservations for August 8th opened right at 6am ET this morning. Still nothing on August 7 ever—a day lost in time.
> 
> The places that appeared at opening were GCH Craftsman Bar, Cafe Orleans, Napa Rose, Blue Bayou, and River Belle Terrace.
> 
> eta: they are coming up on August 7 now. Wild!



I saw that!  I was lying in bed (ow 3am ow) and was like 'Well here we go again' then BOOM, stuff started showing up.  I managed a party of 7 at Blue Bayou for dinner on the 7th!  Got Cafe Orleans booked as well as Napa Rose (though I had to split that into 2 tables).


----------



## Meredith'sMom

Yeah, about five minutes after I posted I reloaded the 7th and there they were. Crazy! Whew.


----------



## MikeRx

Carthay Circle Al Fresco for July 9-12 (maybe later) now available!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

MikeRx said:


> Carthay Circle Al Fresco for July 9-12 (maybe later) now available!



Thank you so much! I got my Carthay reservation!!!


----------



## rwhistler92

Cafe Orleans opened up more reservations for the week of the July 12


----------



## yaywatermelons

rwhistler92 said:


> Cafe Orleans opened up more reservations for the week of the July 12



I'm going the last weekend in July and I ONLY see Cafe Orleans.  I mean, it's alright, but I don't plan to eat every meal of my trip there.  Hope the June 15th CA re-opening leads to more options.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

I REALLY wished I had thought to look here for a thread when I started looking for reservations. I thought I was totally losing my mind, or my computer and phone were on the fritz. After constantly checking the site and the app, I've been able to book some reservations for our mid-July trip, but the elusive Lamplight Lounge, Ralph Brennan's and Carnation Cafe (I know its not listed as opening up by then, but it's our our list) still escape me. 

Last week I actually even called Ralph Brennan's to see if I could book via the phone. The person I spoke to said that they release about half of the available tables to Disney at 60 days out. He was surprised when I told him that there was not a single reservation available after July 10 for any party size at any time. He said if we were still unable to book via the app, to come to the restaurant and ask to be put on the walk-up list. Trying at the "off times" of 11am or 5pm would probably have the shortest wait.

Now I'm going to set an alarm for 2:45am on the 14th to try and book a LL Brunch!


----------



## Kailua's Belle

Is there a list of what's open now and what will be opening soon?  Sorry if I missed it.  I guess I'm a little last minute planning my trip for July 1 and hoping to get at least one in park reservation.  Our tradition is lunch at Carnation Cafe, any word on that one specifically?


----------



## Linkura

They definitely added reservation capacity for Cafe Orleans.  Wide open availability now for my trip the week of July 5th.  Looks like Carthay Circle Alfresco and Catal were also added for those days (didn't see them before).


----------



## Kailua's Belle

Linkura said:


> They definitely added reservation capacity for Cafe Orleans.  Wide open availability now for my trip the week of July 5th.  Looks like Carthay Circle Alfresco and Catal were also added for those days (didn't see them before).


I see Carthay Circle now, thanks!  I grabbed one just in case I can't get anything else.  Nothing for Cafe Orleans on my days, boo!  Holding out hope for Carnation Cafe.  Idk why that would be closed, since they have just a nice outdoor area.  Maybe it's just booked already?


----------



## Linkura

Kailua's Belle said:


> I see Carthay Circle now, thanks!  I grabbed one just in case I can't get anything else.  Nothing for Cafe Orleans on my days, boo!  Holding out hope for Carnation Cafe.  Idk why that would be closed, since they have just a nice outdoor area.  Maybe it's just booked already?


Carnation Cafe has not yet announced reopening.  I read elsewhere it's due to CAL-OSHA distancing regulations.  Not enough room in the kitchen to reopen within regulations.


----------



## Kailua's Belle

Linkura said:


> Carnation Cafe has not yet announced reopening.  I read elsewhere it's due to CAL-OSHA distancing regulations.  Not enough room in the kitchen to reopen within regulations.


Well, shoot.  Okay, thanks for that info!  When everyone says new reservations open up at 3:00 a.m., what time zone is that?  Lol, sorry for all the random questions.


----------



## Tracieee

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> I REALLY wished I had thought to look here for a thread when I started looking for reservations. I thought I was totally losing my mind, or my computer and phone were on the fritz. After constantly checking the site and the app, I've been able to book some reservations for our mid-July trip, but the elusive Lamplight Lounge, Ralph Brennan's and Carnation Cafe (I know its not listed as opening up by then, but it's our our list) still escape me.
> 
> Last week I actually even called Ralph Brennan's to see if I could book via the phone. The person I spoke to said that they release about half of the available tables to Disney at 60 days out. He was surprised when I told him that there was not a single reservation available after July 10 for any party size at any time. He said if we were still unable to book via the app, to come to the restaurant and ask to be put on the walk-up list. Trying at the "off times" of 11am or 5pm would probably have the shortest wait.
> 
> Now I'm going to set an alarm for 2:45am on the 14th to try and book a LL Brunch!


I think something is off on Disney’s website for all of the Downtown Disney restaurants including Ralph Brennan’s, because right now you can’t even see the operating hours past July 10 - it just keeps saying “schedule unavailable for this day.” That’s very interesting that the person you spoke to at Ralph Brennan’s wasn’t aware - thanks for the intel!


----------



## Linkura

Kailua's Belle said:


> Well, shoot.  Okay, thanks for that info!  When everyone says new reservations open up at 3:00 a.m., what time zone is that?  Lol, sorry for all the random questions.


Pretty sure Pacific.  So 6AM on the east coast.


----------



## ashmac8

6am (EST) this morning i saw some dinner rez available for Storytellers (first week in August dates)


----------



## Winnowill

I got my Carthay Circle Alfresco for lunchtime on 7/8, but I'm not sure I'm going to keep it. We had that menu when we were there in December, and I wasn't impressed. So I'll talk to DH about it and see what we want to do.


----------



## Tasmen

The reservation system is just drunk.  I have a huge party which usually means we need 2 reservations for 2 tables around the same time.  I was had to UPSIZE one of the tables from 4 to 5 to get a reservation.  It wouldn't let me do a 7/4 configuration or a 6/5.  But I could do a 7/5.  Go figure.


----------



## Linkura

Tasmen said:


> The reservation system is just drunk.  I have a huge party which usually means we need 2 reservations for 2 tables around the same time.  I was had to UPSIZE one of the tables from 4 to 5 to get a reservation.  It wouldn't let me do a 7/4 configuration or a 6/5.  But I could do a 7/5.  Go figure.


Yeah, it's a complete mess.  You also get completely different results depending on if you select "lunch," "dinner," or a specific time.  Like it'll say there's nothing for dinner but then you click on 6pm and there's a bunch of times available.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Linkura said:


> Yeah, it's a complete mess.  You also get completely different results depending on if you select "lunch," "dinner," or a specific time.  Like it'll say there's nothing for dinner but then you click on 6pm and there's a bunch of times available.


I've noticed you can click back and forth on the lunch/dinner buttons and it'll go from no restaurants, to 1 restaurant, to 5 restaurants and back to 2, then none again.


----------



## Matrixleos

FYI.....whole bunch of Café Orleans reservations opened up in late July.  I just made a reservation there for 11:50am and 7:00pm.

If Hungry Bear opens in July, I'll cancel the lunch reservation and just keep the dinner one.  We'd love to go to Hungry Bear for lunch, got my eye on that spicy chicken sandwich, onion rings and funnel cake for dessert!


----------



## GBRforWDW

Which is the better restaurant in new Orleans square?  Cafe Orleans or Blue Bayou?


----------



## Matrixleos

GBRforWDW said:


> Which is the better restaurant in new Orleans square?  Cafe Orleans or Blue Bayou?



Watch some YouTube videos on both restaurants and see which one you prefer.  A lot of people prefer Blue Bayou but my family wasn't a big fan of their menu.  We preferred making a reservation to Café Orleans to try their Monte Cristo sandwiches and pommes frites instead.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Matrixleos said:


> Watch some YouTube videos on both restaurants and see which one you prefer.  A lot of people prefer Blue Bayou but my family wasn't a big fan of their menu.  We preferred making a reservation to Café Orleans to try their Monte Cristo sandwiches and pommes frites instead.


Probably a good idea.  I have a lunch res at one and dinner at the other in case nothing else opens.


----------



## Linkura

Both CO and BB have the Monte Cristo fwiw.  And so does Smokejumpers at DCA, counter service.


----------



## avalon451

GBRforWDW said:


> Which is the better restaurant in new Orleans square?  Cafe Orleans or Blue Bayou?


There’s been a lot of debate about this, especially in the “before” times. For many people, BB is the premium experience (certainly with premium prices!) but most people will agree it’s all about the ambiance. And even that can vary widely depending on where you’re seated. I’ve never had a bad food experience there,  but others have been less than wowed, expecially considering the cost. I love BB for the atmosphere. That said, I have always gone for first lunch reservations (11:30 am) so as to be sure to be seated waterside. That is magical. But way back in the middle, near the entrance or the bathrooms? Not so much. So right now, when only 11 tables in the place are open, all bets are off. Unless you can get a first lunch seating, I wouldn’t risk it. That’s my take.


----------



## Chelsea524

****cancelling some Blue Bayou reservations ****
I’ve been waking up each morning this week for reservations. There are a couple days we’d prefer over others but have been booking as they come open as a backup in case we can’t get the days we prefer.  I’m cancelling a couple that we know we don’t need now, august 7th at 6:40 and August 10th at 6:30. Just wanted to give a heads up if someone here is wanting to snag one.


----------



## edhmom

Chelsea524 said:


> ****cancelling some Blue Bayou reservations ****
> I’ve been waking up each morning this week for reservations. There are a couple days we’d prefer over others but have been booking as they come open as a backup in case we can’t get the days we prefer.  I’m cancelling a couple that we know we don’t need now, august 7th at 6:40 and August 10th at 6:30. Just wanted to give a heads up if someone here is wanting to snag one.



Bummer.  I keep hoping one on the evening of the 23rd will open up.  Very nice of you to let people know.


----------



## OneThree

Anyone else having issues with the app (iOS) and no longer having the option to make dining reservations from the app? There was an icon under "My Plans" but now it is gone. All I see is the one reservation I have been able to make to date.


----------



## Cats2

OneThree said:


> Anyone else having issues with the app (iOS) and no longer having the option to make dining reservations from the app? There was an icon under "My Plans" but now it is gone. All I see is the one reservation I have been able to make to date.


Are you sure there was an icon under "My Plans" (which shows pre-existing reservations)?  If you go to the home page of the app, click on the (+) button (center bottom), and then you should see "Check Dining Availability" which should allow you to search/book reservations.


----------



## OneThree

Cats2 said:


> Are you sure there was an icon under "My Plans" (which shows pre-existing reservations)?  If you go to the home page of the app, click on the (+) button (center bottom), and then you should see "Check Dining Availability" which should allow you to search/book reservations.


Thanks! Maybe I had an old version of the app because yesterday I was able to get to the same reservation screen from the screen with existing reservations. I just did a bunch of app updates this morning.


----------



## Matrixleos

Cats2 said:


> Are you sure there was an icon under "My Plans" (which shows pre-existing reservations)?  If you go to the home page of the app, click on the (+) button (center bottom), and then you should see "Check Dining Availability" which should allow you to search/book reservations.



Thanks for that update.  There was an icon under "My Plans" but it disappeared a few days ago.  

I now see it by clicking on the (+) button.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

I've been on the Disneyland site off and on since 3am PST and I haven't seen any new dining options open up for mid-July yet.  So maybe they've gone back to the 6:00am PST drop for new reservation times.


----------



## m_adelaide

The virtual queue just opened for dining reservations. Try to make a reservation and it will add you - no idea how long we'll be waiting.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Well, I got the "Sit Tight" page! Looks like lots of people must be logging on this morning.


----------



## Matrixleos

Now this is what I call a virtual que, A LOT less stressful compared to the virtual quests for RotR and WS!!!


----------



## GBRforWDW

Yep, I've been up trying to get a LL Ressie. Hopefully this isn't super annoying!  Lol. 

Not sure if I'll get anything else today, guess it depends on what else becomes available.


----------



## AquaDame

Same... hopefully at some point they release more BB. It of course is the only thing my parents asked me about even though I told them we were booking far too late for that before we all put down money...


----------



## tsumgirl

Use the app for Lamplight. I was already able to book it. Wine Country Trattoria is showing, as well.


----------



## amyg1975

I checked reservations at 5:30 this morning and it kicked me to the full site, but nothing new was available. Fast forward to now and I go to the page and I am still in reservations and was able to get Lamplight for my husbands birthday. I tried to make more reservations after that, but it put me back in the queue.


----------



## GBRforWDW

AquaDame said:


> Same... hopefully at some point they release more BB. It of course is the only thing my parents asked me about even though I told them we were booking far too late for that before we all put down money...


What are your dates?  Guessing not August, lol.


tsumgirl said:


> Use the app for Lamplight. I was already able to book it. Wine Country Trattoria is showing, as well.


I tried, it just keeps refreshing and telling me to go to the site.  Got to the point of confirming and it wouldn't go further


----------



## tsumgirl

GBRforWDW said:


> What are your dates?  Guessing not August, lol.
> 
> I tried, it just keeps refreshing and telling me to go to the site.  Got to the point of confirming and it wouldn't go further


Do you have an iPhone? I have an Android, and for some reason Androids could book on the app, but iPhones weren't able to get through.


----------



## GBRforWDW

tsumgirl said:


> Do you have an iPhone? I have an Android, and for some reason Androids could book on the app, but iPhones weren't able to get through.


I have both.  Neither are working, lol.


----------



## tsumgirl

GBRforWDW said:


> I have both.  Neither are working, lol.


Sorry, I'm not sure what else it could be.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Nevermind I went to the map, clicked Dining from the drop down, clicked the restaurant, and went right through the reservation Page.


----------



## AquaDame

GBRforWDW said:


> What are your dates?  Guessing not August, lol.
> 
> I tried, it just keeps refreshing and telling me to go to the site.  Got to the point of confirming and it wouldn't go further



Nope, July 7-11.


----------



## AquaDame

tsumgirl said:


> Do you have an iPhone? I have an Android, and for some reason Androids could book on the app, but iPhones weren't able to get through.



Well.. thats fair.


----------



## tsumgirl

AquaDame said:


> Well.. thats fair.


I saw it mentioned during the last release. It's so weird, but it still doesn't hurt to try if you have an iPhone. Probably a glitch of some sort.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Well I sat through the wait queue.  Was anything else supposed to open today or is everyone here for LL?


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

GBRforWDW said:


> Well I sat through the wait queue.  Was anything else supposed to open today or is everyone here for LL?


I’ve been trying to get a reservation for Lamplighter, no success.


----------



## GBRforWDW

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I’ve been trying to get a reservation for Lamplighter, no success.


That's a bummer, what are your dates?


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

GBRforWDW said:


> That's a bummer, what are your dates?



7/16-7/18


----------



## AquaDame

tsumgirl said:


> I saw it mentioned during the last release. It's so weird, but it still doesn't hurt to try if you have an iPhone. Probably a glitch of some sort.



Oh, I did try... I was on my phone at the time and the app had been saying to use the website all morning. I tried anyway and it still kicked me over (and tried on my iPad for good measure).


----------



## avalon451

I just got through and got 1 pm for Oga’s. We’re there next week, and LL doesn’t open till after our trip


----------



## GBRforWDW

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> 7/16-7/18


That's odd. If I search for 3 people on your date, I find several available, but if I do 4, there's nothing.  Crazy app.


----------



## edhmom

avalon451 said:


> I just got through and got 1 pm for Oga’s. We’re there next week, and LL doesn’t open till after our trip



LL is open for your trip, just not for brunch which is maybe what you meant?  We have a reservation there for June 23 dinner.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

GBRforWDW said:


> That's odd. If I search for 3 people on your date, I find several available, but if I do 4, there's nothing.  Crazy app.


That that is very weird! I am highly tempted to just take one of the three person reservations!


----------



## GBRforWDW

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> That that is very weird! I am highly tempted to just take one of the three person reservations!


Lol, do it!  What are they gonna do, leave 1 seat empty?  . When we were at WDW and it was time to check in, the app asked how many were in your party, so you could put in a different amount, within reason


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

GBRforWDW said:


> Lol, do it!  What are they gonna do, leave 1 seat empty?  . When we were at WDW and it was time to check in, the app asked how many were in your party, so you could put in a different amount, within reason



I got put back in the virtual queue and I tried! I have one more minute, but then I think I will go ahead and try for the three person reservation. I figure if it’s a choice between not having a reservation at all and having a reservation that may or may not work, I may as well try for the later, right?


----------



## GBRforWDW

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I got put back in the virtual queue and I tried! I have one more minute, but then I think I will go ahead and try for the three person reservation. I figure if it’s a choice between not having a reservation at all and having a reservation that may or may not work, I may as well try for the later, right?


How many are actually in your party?  If 4, I'd think you'd be fine, but 5 or 6 you may want to find 2 reservations for near the same time.  You may need a second account to do that though.


----------



## Matrixleos

YES!!! Finally got reservations for Lamplight Lounge Dinner at 6:45pm in late July!


----------



## GBRforWDW

I stumbled across a wine country reservation as well, so LL for lunch and WC for dinner.  Should be a good day for food!


----------



## rwhistler92

Is Lamp Light Brunch only on the weekend?
I got a 11:50 lunch on a Wednesday. They had a 12:05 brunch on Friday, but that is our DL day.


----------



## afan

GBRforWDW said:


> Nevermind I went to the map, clicked Dining from the drop down, clicked the restaurant, and went right through the reservation Page.



I have an android and tried both ways in thr app and it wants me to go to the webpage which I'd already tried.

I couldn't get 1 at LL for july 24.  I'll go back and try two but normally it's not an issue to do it for one at wdw.


----------



## GBRforWDW

rwhistler92 said:


> Is Lamp Light Brunch only on the weekend?
> I got a 11:50 lunch on a Wednesday. They had a 12:05 brunch on Friday, but that is our DL day.


Yes, brunch is only Fri-sun.


----------



## DiznyDiva

Cant get one for the cantina at all. Sigh


----------



## Matrixleos

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I got put back in the virtual queue and I tried! I have one more minute, but then I think I will go ahead and try for the three person reservation. I figure if it’s a choice between not having a reservation at all and having a reservation that may or may not work, I may as well try for the later, right?



I wasn't having any luck with the reservations for Lamplight Lounge Dinner on my app, we're a party of 5.  I then switched to my laptop and was put in the virtual que for 7 minutes and I finally got through.  If you've just been using the app, try your laptop or desktop computer.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

GBRforWDW said:


> Lol, do it!  What are they gonna do, leave 1 seat empty?  . When we were at WDW and it was time to check in, the app asked how many were in your party, so you could put in a different amount, within reason





GBRforWDW said:


> How many are actually in your party?  If 4, I'd think you'd be fine, but 5 or 6 you may want to find 2 reservations for near the same time.  You may need a second account to do that though.



I got it, I got it! Woot woot! I got the reservation for my party of four (not three) at exactly the time and date I wanted!  What is weird is that I had been trying to get it on my laptop and was getting the "Sorry, no times available message" for every single day and time I punched in.  Then I ended up BACK in the virtual queue.  Then when the countdown ended and I was re-directed, I got a plain white page.  I was worried about trying to re-fresh the page if it was still in the process of loading, so I just left it there and decided to try from my iPhone.  After a 1-minute virtual wait, I punched in my preferred date and time and indicated I was a party of four (decided to give it one more try instead of taking a chance on the party of three) and then THREE different times were offered.

So, I guess my takeaway is to keep trying.  Try different dates (if you have them available to you), different times, different party sizes, and even trying from a different device!


----------



## afan

Switched it to 2 people and had no issues getting LL for july 24.  Annoying when solo I'd be seated at the same spot but it said not available.  At least I have sit down for dinner.


----------



## GBRforWDW

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I got it, I got it! Woot woot! I got the reservation for my party of four (not three) at exactly the time and date I wanted!  What is weird is that I had been trying to get it on my laptop and was getting the "Sorry, no times available message" for every single day and time I punched in.  Then I ended up BACK in the virtual queue.  Then when the countdown ended and I was re-directed, I got a plain white page.  I was worried about trying to re-fresh the page if it was still in the process of loading, so I just left it there and decided to try from my iPhone.  After a 1-minute virtual wait, I punched in my preferred date and time and indicated I was a party of four (decided to give it one more try instead of taking a chance on the party of three) and then THREE different times were offered.
> 
> So, I guess my takeaway is to keep trying.  Try different dates (if you have them available to you), different times, different party sizes, and even trying from a different device!


Woohoo, congrats!   The disney dining system is so weird sometimes.


----------



## GBRforWDW

DiznyDiva said:


> Cant get one for the cantina at all. Sigh


I've been looking for August and see nothing for Oga's as well.  Frustrating.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

I think it's also possible they are still adding times, because it look like there's now lots of availability for Lamplighter Lounge!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

GBRforWDW said:


> I've been looking for August and see nothing for Oga's as well.  Frustrating.



Keep trying.  I thought I'd missed out on Lamplighter Lounge and now when I look there's lots of availability.  I think it's possible they might still be adding in more times.


----------



## amyg1975

I wonder why DTD reservations are still not showing up for early August?


----------



## GBRforWDW

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Keep trying.  I thought I'd missed out on Lamplighter Lounge and now when I look there's lots of availability.  I think it's possible they might still be adding in more times.


Thanks, I just think they haven't released the reservations yet for that far out.  Not really sure.  Oh well, I'd just be going to see it at the end of the night probably.


----------



## GBRforWDW

amyg1975 said:


> I wonder why DTD reservations are still not showing up for early August?


Same, lol.  I've seen a few out on Open Table at various times, even grabbed a Catal reservation for July 31 there.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Is anyone looking for Blue Bayou on August 7th?  I have one for 3 people at 710pm that I'm going to cancel.  Let me know if you want it and we can coordinate the details.


----------



## GoingSince1990

GBRforWDW said:


> Same, lol.  I've seen a few out on Open Table at various times, even grabbed a Catal reservation for July 31 there.


Good idea to use Open Table, just grabbed Catal for August. Thanks!


----------



## Bigmace

I assume it would be okay to go the Blue Bayou just for dessert? Not really feeling the menu right now but love the atmosphere. We have a 7:10pm reservation but will probably want to get dinner somewhere else.


----------



## GBRforWDW

DiznyDiva said:


> Cant get one for the cantina at all. Sigh


I had a chance to look more at Ogas, it appears they’ve only added availability for June.  I found lots of times available up to June 30th, but nothing after.  I’ll keep checking, but hopefully they’re adding more the day ogas actually opens.


----------



## GoingSince1990

Bigmace said:


> I assume it would be okay to go the Blue Bayou just for dessert? Not really feeling the menu right now but love the atmosphere. We have a 7:10pm reservation but will probably want to get dinner somewhere else.


I would feel very guilty about taking up a BB reservation slot just for dessert. If you do this, make sure to tip very generously, not just 20% of the cost of the dessert.


----------



## Bigmace

GoingSince1990 said:


> I would feel very guilty about taking up a BB reservation slot just for dessert. If you do this, make sure to tip very generously, not just 20% of the cost of the dessert.



I have spent 10s of thousands of dollars at Disneyland and Disney World in my lifetime. I wouldn't feel guilty about getting only dessert. And we wont be there long either.


----------



## AquaDame

Bigmace said:


> I have spent 10s of thousands of dollars at Disneyland and Disney World in my lifetime. I wouldn't feel guilty about getting only dessert. And we wont be there long either.



The server doesn't get what Disney does... I think PP just meant that they're losing on a larger tab/party if you take a table. I'm not saying I wouldn't do the same (heaven knows I had a lot of lunches that were just a bowl of chowder back in the day; it's all I wanted).


----------



## Matrixleos

AquaDame said:


> The server doesn't get what Disney does... I think PP just meant that they're losing on a larger tab/party if you take a table. I'm not saying I wouldn't do the same (heaven knows I had a lot of lunches that were just a bowl of chowder back in the day; it's all I wanted).



Speaking as a former server during my college years.  There is a difference in a party taking up a table for 20 minutes to enjoy a dessert on the menu, compared to a dinning party whose going to sit down for a meal for 1-2 hours.

If it's a quick visit, like having a dessert, I never expected more than the normal tip percentage.  Now if that party sat down at that same table for 2 hours and just had a dessert and a glass of water and they didn't leave something "extra" for tying up one of my tables, then I'd have an issue.


----------



## Bigmace

Matrixleos said:


> Speaking as a former server during my college years.  There is a difference in a party taking up a table for 20 minutes to enjoy a dessert on the menu, compared to a dinning party whose going to sit down for a meal for 1-2 hours.
> 
> If it's a quick visit, like having a dessert, I never expected more than the normal tip percentage.  Now if that party sat down at that same table for 2 hours and just had a dessert and a glass of water and they didn't leave something "extra" for tying up one of my tables, then I'd have an issue.



We definitely won't be there for 2 hours with our 11 month old.


----------



## MikeRx

So now we wait for Oga's beyond June 30th....Through persistence and luck we have a very nice group of reservations for my birthday weekend trip July 9-12.
July 9 Blue Bayou 3p. Alfresco Tasting Terrance for drinks and dessert 7:35p
July 10 Wine Country Trattoria 11:30am...DCA relaxation lunch with _wine_ _on the wall_.... and Tortilla Joes 7:30p (13 yo son's favorite)
July 11 Café Orleans 11:30a for a GF Monte Cristo and Napa Rose 7:30p (would like to shoehorn drinks at Oga's around 3-4p when reservations open)
July 12 Storytellers 10:55a departure day, this is traditionally reserved for SH55...

With the current state of counter service and our dietary restrictions we are far better having table service meals. Good luck to everyone and I hope more times open with the increased capacity and recalling of cast members. Remember to be kind and tip well, they have likely been through as much or more than you over the past 18 months.


----------



## DisneyPhanDoor

I just got a reservation for Oga's on June 30th at 1:00pm. It's for 2 people, although I will be solo. When I searched for party of one, there was NO availability. I noticed the website defaulted to a party of 2, so I clicked on that and lo, and behold: I had my choice of times from open to close! So, I snagged it.
I then went to modify it to be a party of one, and don't you know, NO AVAILABILITY!
This presents some possibilities: 
A) Disney disdains solo travelers
B) The reservation system is Glitchtasmic!
C) They'll allow me to order four drinks!
Hmmmmm....

Hoping they open capacity in the restaurants after the 15th so I can get Blue Bayou and Lamplight Lounge. And I'll be searching for party of 2!


----------



## Matrixleos

We're all set for our sit down reservations in July and just waiting on Oga's.

*DLR Arrival Day*
Dinner - Craftsman

*DL day*
Lunch - Hungry Bear (Rumored to open July 1st) is my kids first option. If it's not open have lunch reservation for BB who were lukewarm on bases on their menu.

Dinner - Cafe Orleans

*DCA day*
Lunch - Pym's Test Kitchen (this is my kids #1 option) already prepared to wake up early to secure Avengers Campus access and wait in line...if they still have lines to get into AC by July.

Dinner - Lamplight Lounge

Now if I can secure Oga's reservation for my DL day, I'm all set!


----------



## Tasmen

GBRforWDW said:


> I had a chance to look more at Ogas, it appears they’ve only added availability for June.  I found lots of times available up to June 30th, but nothing after.  I’ll keep checking, but hopefully they’re adding more the day ogas actually opens.



Oh that is good to know.  I was wondering why I could not find anything for Oga's.  

I did manage to get Lamplight for dinner and a Wine Trattoria with no trouble at all for our trip in August.

Thank you all, btw, for the updates here.  I got up at 3am to book this morning only to find nothing available.  I figured stuff was borked.  I checked again this morning to see that they didn't actually open until 6am thanks to y'all. 

Disboards = best boards


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

So excited to get Lamplight Lounge for our July visits.


----------



## wishing4PA

I'm excited to have Lamplight Lounge booked for an August brunch. 
But my excitement is mostly b/c of the theming.

Does anyone know how flexible LL is with orders?
Specifically, could a teen/adult order an "adult portion" of the omelet or quesadilla? Both are on the kids' menu, but oddly are not listed as adult options.
They _do _have on the adult menu *four *(4!) entrees with runny eggs. Would LL likely honor a request to thoroughly cook the eggs for those entrees? Or leave the mushrooms off their frittata bake?


----------



## TTTSLH

Hello! I’ve seen that several more places have opened up in the past few days. Does anyone know if blue bayou will be opening up any more reservations for July/august?


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

amyg1975 said:


> I wonder why DTD reservations are still not showing up for early August?



Heck, I'm not even seeing DTD places available after the 2nd week in July!



wishing4PA said:


> I'm excited to have Lamplight Lounge booked for an August brunch.
> But my excitement is mostly b/c of the theming.
> 
> Does anyone know how flexible LL is with orders?
> Specifically, could a teen/adult order an "adult portion" of the omelet or quesadilla? Both are on the kids' menu, but oddly are not listed as adult options.
> They _do _have on the adult menu *four *(4!) entrees with runny eggs. Would LL likely honor a request to thoroughly cook the eggs for those entrees? Or leave the mushrooms off their frittata bake?



Disney is normally very good about letting you customize your orders. I've been known to order from the kids menu (because I'm super picky and the adult menu didn't appeal) so I doubt that your teens would have a problem ordering. If they want adult sized portions, you may just order two of the kids meals instead. I also am very good about customizing my selection and haven't had any problems with that either.


----------



## brentm77

I wish they had a "anytime" option on the reservation page.  There are certain places that I would take a reservation at any time of the day, and it would make it much easier to look for a spot.


----------



## Zerzura

brentm77 said:


> I wish they had a "anytime" option on the reservation page.  There are certain places that I would take a reservation at any time of the day, and it would make it much easier to look for a spot.


Me too!


----------



## Tracieee

EDIT: Oga's appears to be live all the way through August 13!

Oga's is live for July! At least through July 19!


----------



## GBRforWDW

Tracieee said:


> EDIT: Oga's appears to be live all the way through August 13!
> 
> Oga's is live for July! At least through July 19!


Just grabbed one for Aug 2 and was going to report.  Yay!


----------



## GBRforWDW

Also, Oga's shows 930 closing, but seems like the latest reservations are at 8:25 pm, which is what I grabbed.  Was hoping for later, but oh well.


----------



## Bigmace

GBRforWDW said:


> Also, Oga's shows 930 closing, but seems like the latest reservations are at 8:25 pm, which is what I grabbed.  Was hoping for later, but oh well.



They probably wont have later reservations available until the park hours are extended. The parks are still slated to close a 9pm every day.


----------



## DiznyDiva

Thank you! Got Olga's! Now just need some the downtown ones to open up.....


----------



## GBRforWDW

Bigmace said:


> They probably wont have later reservations available until the park hours are extended. The parks are still slated to close a 9pm every day.


That makes sense.  DL does stay open until 10 starting in July, but maybe have to wait until July for the later restaurant times?


----------



## Bigmace

GBRforWDW said:


> That makes sense.  DL does stay open until 10 starting in July, but maybe have to wait until July for the later restaurant times?



Oh cool, looks like it is open until 10 in July. Thats nice.


----------



## Lauren in NC

I got an Oga's reservation for my birthday this morning! So excited! I didn't want it enough to wake up at 3am PST, but when I woke up this morning it was the first thing I did!


----------



## GBRforWDW

Lauren in NC said:


> I got an Oga's reservation for my birthday this morning! So excited! I didn't want it enough to wake up at 3am PST, but when I woke up this morning it was the first thing I did!


Good thing you didn’t wake up that early, they didn’t start the reservation queue until just before 6am . Congrats, and happy early birthday!


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

I just got an Ogas for July 30.  I wish I could get one for Carthay (outside) but I haven’t seen anything for that at the end of July.


----------



## Amw1064

Tracieee said:


> EDIT: Oga's appears to be live all the way through August 13!
> 
> Oga's is live for July! At least through July 19!


Thankyou!   Just got our August date.


----------



## Astylla

Is anyone looking for the following reservations - Am tweaking ones for arrival this week and figuring out which of these to let go:

*June 16th*
Lamplight Lounge for 2 @ 2:40pm / Lamplight Lounge for 2 @ 5:15pm
Blue Bayou for 2 @ 7:10pm
GCH Craftsman Bar for 4 @ 9:15pm

*June 17th*

Blue Bayou for 4 @ 11am
Carthay Circle Alfresco Dining  for 4 @ 1:20 pm
GCH Craftsman for 2 @ 2:45pm

*June 18th* 

Lamplight Lounge for 4 @ 3:30pm
Napa Rose for 4 @ 5:30pm
*
June 19th*

Oga's Cantina for 2 @ 4:30pm


----------



## Tasmen

Thank you!  I got my Oga's booked now.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Astylla said:


> Is anyone looking for the following reservations - Am tweaking ones for arrival this week and figuring out which of these to let go:
> 
> *June 16th*
> Lamplight Lounge for 2 @ 2:40pm / Lamplight Lounge for 2 @ 5:15pm
> Blue Bayou for 2 @ 7:10pm
> GCH Craftsman Bar for 4 @ 9:15pm
> 
> *June 17th*
> 
> Blue Bayou for 4 @ 11am
> Carthay Circle Alfresco Dining  for 4 @ 1:20 pm
> GCH Craftsman for 2 @ 2:45pm
> 
> *June 18th*
> 
> Lamplight Lounge for 4 @ 3:30pm
> Napa Rose for 4 @ 5:30pm
> 
> *June 19th*
> 
> Oga's Cantina for 2 @ 4:30pm


PLEASE BLUE BAYOU for 6/17


----------



## Chelsea524

TTTSLH said:


> Hello! I’ve seen that several more places have opened up in the past few days. Does anyone know if blue bayou will be opening up any more reservations for July/august?


I am going to be releasing two BB reservations, one for 8/8 at 12:30 and one for 8/11 at 6:30. Let me know if either of those are ones you’d want I we can time when I release them.


----------



## ten6mom

MikeRx said:


> So now we wait for Oga's beyond June 30th....Through persistence and luck we have a very nice group of reservations for my birthday weekend trip July 9-12.
> July 9 Blue Bayou 3p. Alfresco Tasting Terrance for drinks and dessert 7:35p
> July 10 Wine Country Trattoria 11:30am...DCA relaxation lunch with _wine_ _on the wall_.... and Tortilla Joes 7:30p (13 yo son's favorite)
> July 11 Café Orleans 11:30a for a GF Monte Cristo and Napa Rose 7:30p (would like to shoehorn drinks at Oga's around 3-4p when reservations open)
> July 12 Storytellers 10:55a departure day, this is traditionally reserved for SH55...
> 
> With the current state of counter service and our dietary restrictions we are far better having table service meals. Good luck to everyone and I hope more times open with the increased capacity and recalling of cast members. Remember to be kind and tip well, they have likely been through as much or more than you over the past 18 months.


I have a birthday weekend at that same time!  Happy Birthday!

We are only there for two nights (Friday and Saturday, leaving to drive back home Sunday afternoon) so we are going to try the Craftsman Friday night.

Probably do Cafe Orleans Saturday on our Disneyland day and right now it's a toss up between Wine Country Trattoria and Lamplight on Sunday our DCA day.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

If anyone wants Carthay Circle at 5pm for a party of four on 6/17 please message me and we can time the release.

Edit: claimed


----------



## TTTSLH

Chelsea524 said:


> I am going to be releasing two BB reservations, one for 8/8 at 12:30 and one for 8/11 at 6:30. Let me know if either of those are ones you’d want I we can time when I release them.


Thank you so much!! Unfortunately I will not be there then but I really appreciate the offer!


----------



## Zerzura

If anyone is releasing lunch or dinner for 5 people 6/23 or 6/24, I would love to know! Especially Cafe Orleans for lunch or Lamplight Lounge for dinner.


----------



## WillowRain

I will be releasing today
Cafe Orleans for 5 @5:20 on Thursday the 17th
Lamplight Lounge for 5 @1:15 on Friday
Riverbelle Terrace for 5 @5:25 on Saturday

I made them in the hopes that the menus would change, but they haven't. And now that Rancho is opening, I'd rather have enchiladas.  Message me if you'd like to co-ordinate.


----------



## GoingSince1990

After getting up at 6 AM to book for Sat 8/14, still nothing available. Annoying!


----------



## Neurodude84

GoingSince1990 said:


> After getting up at 6 AM to book for Sat 8/14, still nothing available. Annoying!


I know! Really wish they’d communicate better. “Just keep checking” is not possible for everyone. Pick a time and stick with it!


----------



## Neurodude84

Someone forgot to load up the 60-days-out dining for 8/14 today…


----------



## Twinkletoesjohnson

Neurodude84 said:


> Someone forgot to load up the 60-days-out dining for 8/14 today…


Yes, I refuse to believe there isn’t a single reservation available on 8/14 (our first day)  at any time for any size party at any restaurant! At least I hope it’s a glitch!


----------



## wishing4PA

Twinkletoesjohnson said:


> Yes, I refuse to believe there isn’t a single reservation available on 8/14 (our first day)  at any time for any side party at any restaurant! At least I hope it’s a glitch!


I thought, well, this is the first Saturday I've tried. Maybe Saturday reservations go even _faster _than weekdays.  That seems logical enough, right? 
But then I checked other Saturdays and they have plenty of availability.
So I'm with you on the glitch theory.
Vanellope!


----------



## Neurodude84

I started checking at 3 am PDT. They never went up. Also, no restaurants have hours posted for for the 14th, so someone didn‘t do their job. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Neurodude84 said:


> I started checking at 3 am PDT. They never went up. Also, no restaurants have hours posted for for the 14th, so someone didn‘t do their job. Hopefully tomorrow.


Yeah, I don't know, they seem very random right now, usually waiting for new restaurants to announce reopening before catching up on reservations, kinda like yesterday when LL, Oga's and a couple others opened.  It's quite frustrating, but I wouldn't be getting up at 3am just to check, unless you usually are up at that time.


----------



## Meredith'sMom

This happened about a week ago too. One day never went up (I was checking at 6am ET). Then the next day that day and the previous day went up. Bizarre.


----------



## Neurodude84

GBRforWDW said:


> Yeah, I don't know, they seem very random right now, usually waiting for new restaurants to announce reopening before catching up on reservations, kinda like yesterday when LL, Oga's and a couple others opened.  It's quite frustrating, but I wouldn't be getting up at 3am just to check, unless you usually are up at that time.


I live on the East Coast and am always up by 6 am. I certainly wouldn’t set an alarm if I lived in CA. Eek!


----------



## Chelsea524

I am going to be releasing two BB reservations, one for 8/8 at 12:30 and one for 8/11 at 6:30. Let me know if either of those are ones anyone needs and we can coordinate when I release them


----------



## silver236

Neurodude84 said:


> I started checking at 3 am PDT. They never went up. Also, no restaurants have hours posted for for the 14th, so someone didn‘t do their job. Hopefully tomorrow.


Same thing happened this morning for 8/15.  Got up at 5AM local and nothing anywhere in either park.


----------



## Matrixleos

Somedays they have the full reservations available at 3am pst and other days, you almost have to check on the hour, EVERY hour.  They've been very inconsistent in recent weeks.

Also don't rely on just clicking on the Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner tabs.....as sometimes they don't show ANY availabilities.  Although if you go hour by hour, you'll see some available reservations to make.

Wish the system was more streamlined and consistent but it's something we have to put up with if we want to secure the reservations we want.

Luckily I was able to secure all the reservations I wanted but I had to click on refresh non-stop on the days when I was hoping those reservations would open up.  Definitely felt like a part time job! LOL

Best of Luck, hope you get the dates and places you're looking for!


----------



## GBRforWDW

Also, anyone think fantasmic returns soon?  Maybe the dining packages, so they're slowing down the release of Blue Bayou reservations?


silver236 said:


> Same thing happened this morning for 8/15.  Got up at 5AM local and nothing anywhere in either park.


I see a bunch for the 14th and 15th now by clicking hours.


----------



## OneThree

For those at DLR the end of July I am now seeing a fair amount of availability for DTD dining options for both lunch and dinner time slots.


----------



## GBRforWDW

OneThree said:


> For those at DLR the end of July I am now seeing a fair amount of availability for DTD dining options for both lunch and dinner time slots.


Ooh thanks, I didn't think to check.  Looks like they go up to July 31.  Was able to get Tortilla Jos, but none are available on Aug 1.


----------



## Bigmace

Does anyone know if they will let you into Downtown Disney early if you have a Storytellers breakfast reservation? We will be staying at the Tropicanna and have a 7:30am reservation. Not really worth walking all the around to the front of the GCH.


----------



## Matrixleos

GBRforWDW said:


> Also, anyone think fantasmic returns soon?  Maybe the dining packages, so they're slowing down the release of Blue Bayou reservations?
> 
> I see a bunch for the 14th and 15th now by clicking hours.



I think before Fantasmic returns, Disneyland will need to reopen all their restaurant locations that offered Fantasmic Dining Packages with Blue Bayou, River Belle Terrace, Hungry Bear and Aladdin's Oasis.

I believe I read a rumor that Hungry Bear was set to reopen July 1st, so maybe Fantasmic might return soon after?


----------



## Bigmace

Matrixleos said:


> I think before Fantasmic returns, Disneyland will need to reopen all their restaurant locations that offered Fantasmic Dining Packages with Blue Bayou, River Belle Terrace, Hungry Bear and Aladdin's Oasis.
> 
> I believe I read a rumor that Hungry Bear was set to reopen July 1st, so maybe Fantasmic might return soon after?



Aladin's Oasis has been closed since 2017.


----------



## Matrixleos

Bigmace said:


> Aladin's Oasis has been closed since 2017.



I thought so but I went with what's listed on their website for Fantasmic Dining Packages listed below.....

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/fantasmic-dining-packages/



> *Aladdin’s Oasis “Fantasmic!” On-The-Go*
> 
> 
> Includes one grab & go meal
> Adult options are served with salad with choice of dressing, dinner roll, beverage and dessert:
> Herb marinated chicken with seasonal vegetables
> Lasagna Bolognese
> Vegetarian Lasagna
> 
> Child options are served with seasonal vegetables, fresh fruit, dinner roll, beverage and Mickey cookie:
> Kids chicken
> Kids pasta
> Kids macaroni and cheese
> 
> 
> Includes a “Fantasmic!” FASTPASS
> Pick-up times: 12 p.m. – 7 p.m.
> Pricing:
> $19.99 – Adult
> $13.99 – Children (ages 3-9)
> Tax not included


----------



## GBRforWDW

Matrixleos said:


> I think before Fantasmic returns, Disneyland will need to reopen all their restaurant locations that offered Fantasmic Dining Packages with Blue Bayou, River Belle Terrace, Hungry Bear and Aladdin's Oasis.
> 
> I believe I read a rumor that Hungry Bear was set to reopen July 1st, so maybe Fantasmic might return soon after?


Haha, I was pondering the fantasmic question yesterday, but didn't realize I left it in the box.  Oh well, fun to talk about.  I'd like to see it return.  I hope everything can return soon.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

It looks like DTD locations are finally being added back into the mix when using the app! A bunch of DTD choices are now showing as being available for my mid-July trip.


----------



## pharmama

Matrixleos said:


> I thought so but I went with what's listed on their website for Fantasmic Dining Packages listed below.....
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/fantasmic-dining-packages/



That's definitely just an old line item someone forgot to remove as Aladdin's Oasis doesn't even EXIST any more (the Tropical Hideaway is in that location).  That link doesn't even work for me.

I don't think we should be expecting F! super soon as that requires casting and rehearsals that I haven't seen much rumor of just yet.

As far as dining- I mean, DLR has ALWAYS been a hot mess when it comes to dining reservations.  Very inconsistent with release of restaurant hours and reservations (and even park hours, which in turn affects reservation times).  I think they had the first few months of reopening well scheduled and people got used things happening in a consistent way but now they're back to the old 'we haven't planned that far ahead yet' approach.  I think this is compounded by decisions that are happening behind the scenes about capacity increases, when to reopen various locations and staffing availability.  But hopefully this will also eventually mean we get back to enough availability that it won't be so hard to get a reservation (also generally how it used to be in the past but with a few exceptions).


----------



## Tracieee

OneThree said:


> For those at DLR the end of July I am now seeing a fair amount of availability for DTD dining options for both lunch and dinner time slots.


Thank you! Was able to get Ralph Brennan's finally!


----------



## DiznyDiva

Thank you! Got all the DTD reservations  wanted. Now just hoping and waiting for Carnation and I will have every place we care about looked up.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> It looks like DTD locations are finally being added back into the mix when using the app! A bunch of DTD choices are now showing as being available for my mid-July trip.



FINALLY!!! I'm now all set for our trip. I was just waiting for Ralph Brennan's and was SO excited to get an alert that there were times available.


----------



## Zerzura

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> FINALLY!!! I'm now all set for our trip. I was just waiting for Ralph Brennan's and was SO excited to get an alert that there were times available.


How did you set an alert?


----------



## Bigmace

There is a website that cant be linked here but you can use it to set alerts for open dining reservations.


----------



## Zerzura

Bigmace said:


> There is a website that cant be linked here but you can use it to set alerts for open dining reservations.


Ah, thank you


----------



## avalon451

I was just browsing for my mom/daughter day next week, and a Lamplight Lounge popped up for 4 pm! I snatched it! We’ve never been, and I’ve been wanting to try the lobster nachos for years. Yayyy! 

ETA: my dropped WCT for 5:30 on Wed 23rd is now showing, get it while it’s hot!
Interesting to note, as others have said, I didn’t find it by selecting Lunch. I was tabbing through the individual time slots. My canceled WCT is doing the same. So I’m going to echo the advice: if you have the patience to keep checking back, there’s a good chance you can snag your reservation through a cancellation by tabbing through time slots.


----------



## GeneralTso

Was able to book Tortilla Joes (end of July) so indeed, stuff is opening up.


----------



## nutshell

I just cancelled a 9am Oga’s for 7/25! Grab it!


----------



## BayouQueen

It's so weird...I've been checking my August dates over and over again for the last few days, and the same four restaurants keep popping up, with the same time slots.  Seems like they would be gone by now.  And it's got me wondering if they wait to release new restaurants only after the first offerings are fully booked.  More cost-effective for labor?   
Things are so totally confusing right now.


----------



## Tasmen

BayouQueen said:


> It's so weird...I've been checking my August dates over and over again for the last few days, and the same four restaurants keep popping up, with the same time slots.  Seems like they would be gone by now.  And it's got me wondering if they wait to release new restaurants only after the first offerings are fully booked.  More cost-effective for labor?
> Things are so totally confusing right now.



I've noticed the same thing.  Same restaurants.  All the time.


----------



## wishing4PA

Tasmen said:


> I've noticed the same thing.  Same restaurants.  All the time.


From what I understand (as a newbie) they are just not being consistent in when they release days for each restaurant. I can pull up some restaurants (main page with the big photo of the restaurant) and change dates and if I look at my August dates there are "no times" but if I back up and change the selected calendar date to a few weeks earlier, then it shows me what the breakfast, brunch, lunch or dinner hours are, so those are the ones I could search for times (which may or may not have availability.)
But when the cutoff differs from restaurant to restaurant.


----------



## Linkura

Also some restaurants are far more popular than others.  Some are gonna go as soon as they're up, others, particularly DTD restaurants, will have no availability issues.


----------



## mrjbuxton

Tasmen said:


> I've noticed the same thing.  Same restaurants.  All the time.


For sure. We have a July trip and we spent many days looking for reservations. Finally they started popping up about 4 weeks in advance...


----------



## shosh1530

I have a few reservations we will probably cancel. Do I have to do it 24 hrs in advance (like by 11am day before for an 11am reservation) or just by the night before (e.g. before midnight)?

Also if anyone wants to try and coordinate I'll be cancelling these reservations sometime today:

Oga's 6/21 10:15 am 3 people
Riverbelle Terrace 6/21 5:05 pm 3 people


----------



## MermaidMommy

shosh1530 said:


> I have a few reservations we will probably cancel. Do I have to do it 24 hrs in advance (like by 11am day before for an 11am reservation) or just by the night before (e.g. before midnight)?
> 
> Also if anyone wants to try and coordinate I'll be cancelling these reservations sometime today:
> 
> Oga's 6/21 10:15 am 3 people
> Riverbelle Terrace 6/21 5:05 pm 3 people


It's not 24 hours. Cancel by 11:59pm the night before.


----------



## goodshepherd

im happy to say i got every reservation i wanted !!!

lamplight lounge, blue bayou (ordered a special cake to celebrate!!!), and cafe orleans.

book a few months ahead and u get what u want


----------



## Twinkletoesjohnson

I wish that were the case for us (book a few months ahead to get what you want) I started checking the very day I could for our mid-august trip and all I can get, for every meal, every day we’re there is lamplight lounge, storytellers, craftsman bar and wine country trattoria. I did manage it somehow snag Oga’s but otherwise there are slim pickings. I’m hoping that as we get a little closer things might pop up. I’m tired of check the app every hour on the hour and only getting those four options


----------



## GBRforWDW

Twinkletoesjohnson said:


> I wish that were the case for us (book a few months ahead to get what you want) I started checking the very day I could for our mid-august trip and all I can get, for every meal, every day we’re there is lamplight lounge, storytellers, craftsman bar and wine country trattoria. I did manage it somehow snag Oga’s but otherwise there are slim pickings. I’m hoping that as we get a little closer things might pop up. I’m tired of check the app every hour on the hour and only getting those four options


Downtown Disney hasn't opened availability yet for August and I don't think DL restaurants have opened availability beyond Aug 7.


----------



## wishing4PA

GBRforWDW said:


> Downtown Disney hasn't opened availability yet for August and I don't think DL restaurants have opened availability beyond Aug 7.


DL has -- at least through August 13th, for the limited set of restaurants that they have.


----------



## Wesley815

BayouQueen said:


> It's so weird...I've been checking my August dates over and over again for the last few days, and the same four restaurants keep popping up, with the same time slots.  Seems like they would be gone by now.  And it's got me wondering if they wait to release new restaurants only after the first offerings are fully booked.  More cost-effective for labor?
> Things are so totally confusing right now.


It's not just you.... same here. Their dining reservation system seems so odd, really hard to figure out based on what randomly pops up (or never appears).


----------



## Zerzura

I’m  getting some of my reservations I wanted at the last second. I’m releasing River Belle Terrace for 5 11:40AM for 6/22.


----------



## MrLincoln

I'm just trying to get Lamplighter, Cafe Orleans and/or Oga's anytime July 2-4.

Checked the first date I could starting June 15, by every time and meal. Nothing ever shows up, and that applies to all in-park restaurants.

Only ever see windows for DTD restaurants, Carthay's Al Fresco terrace and Wine Country Trattoria. Getting tired of refreshing and checking in...thinking we're just going to chance a walk-in at this point.


----------



## Linkura

MrLincoln said:


> I'm just trying to get Lamplighter, Cafe Orleans and/or Oga's anytime July 2-4.
> 
> Checked the first date I could starting June 15, by every time and meal. Nothing ever shows up, and that applies to all in-park restaurants.
> 
> Only ever see windows for DTD restaurants, Carthay's Al Fresco terrace and Wine Country Trattoria. Getting tired of refreshing and checking in...thinking we're just going to chance a walk-in at this point.


Cancellations are most likely to happen 1-2 days before.  Try then.


----------



## pharmama

MrLincoln said:


> I'm just trying to get Lamplighter, Cafe Orleans and/or Oga's anytime July 2-4.
> 
> Checked the first date I could starting June 15, by every time and meal. Nothing ever shows up, and that applies to all in-park restaurants.
> 
> Only ever see windows for DTD restaurants, Carthay's Al Fresco terrace and Wine Country Trattoria. Getting tired of refreshing and checking in...thinking we're just going to chance a walk-in at this point.



Same here- really want LLL or CO for July 3 or 4.  I did get lucky on Oga's for the 4th in the afternoon.  I do have a LLL for July 5th at 1:25pm that I'm probably going to let go if it helps you at all (though it sounds like you're not going to the parks on the 5th).


----------



## cinderlexa's mom

Hi pharmama—id love to take your LLL off your hands if you are gonna cancel—please keep me in mind.


----------



## MrLincoln

It's yours CM. We're driving back to AZ the 5th right after our 8 a.m. brunch at Storytellers.

Pharmama, just my luck....thank you anyway for the very generous offer. Wish it was just 1 day earlier.

 Think I'll take linkura's good advice and recheck and refresh the beginning of next month.


----------



## Winnowill

When they started releasing dining several weeks ago, Cafe Orleans and RBT were all over the place. Now, they're rare as hen's teeth. But persevere and something may come up! It took a while (several weeks, actually), but I got all the reservations I wanted.


----------



## silver236

It looks like with two exceptions (GCH Craftsman Bar and Wine Country Trattoria), the other sit down restaurants don't have operating hours (thus no reservations) after August 13th.  Counter service restaurants hours aren't posted after July 31st.  Guess we'll just keep checking daily.


----------



## silver236

Looks like Lamplight Lounge has hours past the 13th too, but they were just booked full the days I looked.


----------



## BrookieCookie77

MrLincoln said:


> I'm just trying to get Lamplighter, Cafe Orleans and/or Oga's anytime July 2-4.
> 
> Checked the first date I could starting June 15, by every time and meal. Nothing ever shows up, and that applies to all in-park restaurants.
> 
> Only ever see windows for DTD restaurants, Carthay's Al Fresco terrace and Wine Country Trattoria. Getting tired of refreshing and checking in...thinking we're just going to chance a walk-in at this point.


that's us too! Going to chance walk up, or bring lots of snacks in with us haha


----------



## crystal1313

Does anyone know if trader sams will require reservations or will be walk up like pre-covid?


----------



## pharmama

crystal1313 said:


> Does anyone know if trader sams will require reservations or will be walk up like pre-covid?



The DL website doesn’t say anything about reservations being available for Trader Sams and it hasn’t shown up to book in dining reservations so I’m assuming still walk in like before


----------



## crystal1313

pharmama said:


> The DL website doesn’t say anything about reservations being available for Trader Sams and it hasn’t shown up to book in dining reservations so I’m assuming still walk in like before


Thanks! I was thinking the same but wanted to make sure I didn’t miss any info!!


----------



## avalon451

Nothing like last-minute luck! DD and I will be there tomorrow, and Napa Rose just popped up for 8 pm! I was all over that!


----------



## Piglet99645

I had Ogas and Lamplighter reservations today.   Ogas was only about 50% full.  At lamplighters they sat 2 of us at a table for 5 and most of the tables around us were empty.  It was weird.


----------



## bamagirl@hrt

Looks like Downtown Disney restaurants reservations are open for the first week of August. I just got Uva for August 5. I've never eaten there, but the menu looks great! Any input from you local experts?


----------



## amyg1975

I was just coming here to say the same about August and DTD.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

bamagirl@hrt said:


> Looks like Downtown Disney restaurants reservations are open for the first week of August. I just got Uva for August 5. I've never eaten there, but the menu looks great! Any input from you local experts?


I have enjoyed the UVA Bar each time I’ve eaten there!


----------



## GBRforWDW

Cancelled blue bayou at 7pm on August 7th if anyone is interested


----------



## Elleinthecity

I'm ridiculously excited that Rancho del Zocholo is open again. No mobile order, just get on a stupid long line and get your microwaved Mexican food! 

Look, in NY, we don't have anything close to decent Mexican. GIVE ME THIS.


----------



## Piglet99645

Elleinthecity said:


> I'm ridiculously excited that Rancho del Zocholo is open again. No mobile order, just get on a stupid long line and get your microwaved Mexican food!
> 
> Look, in NY, we don't have anything close to decent Mexican. GIVE ME THIS.


Lol.  Same.   Alaska has terrible Mexican food.


----------



## Elleinthecity

Piglet99645 said:


> Lol.  Same.   Alaska has terrible Mexican food.



RIGHT? People think Chipotle is the height of Mexican cuisine. UGH.


----------



## HenDuck

Got Oga's for both 8/21 and 8/22 at around 6 am PST today.  Weird that the reservations opened up for 2 days in a row.  Glad I don't have to keep monitoring.  I'm done.


----------



## DirectGirl

I need Aug 14th at Oga's - do you think I have a chance?  Do they take walk-ups now?  Also - there's no FP right now, correct?


----------



## Matrixleos

DirectGirl said:


> I need Aug 14th at Oga's - do you think I have a chance?  Do they take walk-ups now?  Also - there's no FP right now, correct?


Keep checking that date, something might open up.  Oga's does at times have standby and if offered, there is a QR code to scan to be added to the virtual que for standby.  It's to the left of the entrance.

There are no Fastpass/Maxpass till the parks get to full capacity sometime later on this year.


----------



## pharmama

You can also join the Walk-Up list via the app when it's available.

But I agree- keep checking- something may open up.


----------



## dreynolds1982

I hit the 60-day mark for the first day of our trip. It's a non-park arrival day, and we're staying at DCA, so I was thinking Napa Rose. Got up a tad after 6 am ET. Tons of Oga's, but beyond that just the same ole same ole that always seems to be there (Craftsmen, Wine Country, Cafe Orleans). What's the deal with Napa? I even looked back at other days out of curiosity but don't see it popping up. I know some things aren't showing up right at the 60-day mark.

Also, anyone had any luck at all with Blue Bayou? Tomorrow is the first day I can book our ADRs for our park days, so I will be up right at 6 am ET. Looks like Oga's will be easy, but beyond that...


----------



## crystal1313

I randomly scored a napa rose on July 10 when I was doing my check for Ogas.

Edited to add: I click on every time slot when I check. Not just lunch or dinner. I’ve found some that way that were not listed under lunch or dinner.


----------



## avalon451

crystal1313 said:


> I randomly scored a napa rose on July 10 when I was doing my check for Ogas.
> 
> Edited to add: I click on every time slot when I check. Not just lunch or dinner. I’ve found some that way that were not listed under lunch or dinner.


I was checking Tuesday night before our Wednesday trip, and randomly scored a Napa Rose 8 p.m. to round out our day. DD26 and I showed up tired and ready for a break at 7:30, and they were happy to seat the 2 of us at the bar early, and we just had a cocktail and couple of appetizers. Perfect end to our  full day.


----------



## silver236

dreynolds1982 said:


> I hit the 60-day mark for the first day of our trip. It's a non-park arrival day, and we're staying at DCA, so I was thinking Napa Rose. Got up a tad after 6 am ET. Tons of Oga's, but beyond that just the same ole same ole that always seems to be there (Craftsmen, Wine Country, Cafe Orleans). What's the deal with Napa? I even looked back at other days out of curiosity but don't see it popping up. I know some things aren't showing up right at the 60-day mark.
> 
> Also, anyone had any luck at all with Blue Bayou? Tomorrow is the first day I can book our ADRs for our park days, so I will be up right at 6 am ET. Looks like Oga's will be easy, but beyond that...


We've been watching Blue Bayou as well.  Still no schedule after August 13th.


----------



## Wesley815

Piglet99645 said:


> I had Ogas and Lamplighter reservations today.   Ogas was only about 50% full.  At lamplighters they sat 2 of us at a table for 5 and most of the tables around us were empty.  It was weird.


Honestly I think it's more about staffing vs. capacity at this point for everything (even total park reservations/tickets). If they were fully staffed literally tens of thousands of more guests could easily be accommodated. Look inside most sit-down restaurants, almost empty or many tables free all day yet no app reservation times.


----------



## DLRExpert

Just be ready when they start opening reservations for more allowed capacity.
I expect it to be any day now and just waiting for the Twitter Notifications.


----------



## AquaDame

They may do it without an annoucement..... I'm watching this thread closely too just in case they add quietly.


----------



## dorchrislen

DLRExpert said:


> Just be ready when they start opening reservations for more allowed capacity.
> I expect it to be any day now and just waiting for the Twitter Notifications.


Who are you following on Twitter for the notification?


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

dorchrislen said:


> Who are you following on Twitter for the notification?


WE WOULD LIKE TO KNOW ALSO!! ALOHA


----------



## PixiePowered

Going to be dropping Carthay Circle Lounge ... party of 2... for Saturday, July 3rd at 11:20am.

I’ll hold it for a bit just in case anyone here wants it


----------



## DLRExpert

dorchrislen said:


> Who are you following on Twitter for the notification?





COASTIEandMATE said:


> WE WOULD LIKE TO KNOW ALSO!! ALOHA


I follow D L N T (not spaced), DisneylandToday, FrshBakedDisney


----------



## TTTSLH

I know this is a long shot but if anyone has blue bayou for July 5-8 I am desperately trying to get reservations for partners bday


----------



## twodogs

I’m about to drop Carthay for tomorrow night, 7pm, party of 4.


----------



## twodogs

Also dropping Oga’s tomorrow at 3:30 for 4.


----------



## dreynolds1982

silver236 said:


> We've been watching Blue Bayou as well.  Still no schedule after August 13th.


I see it's still showing no schedule after Aug. 13. Wonder what that's all about. 

Welp, guess I'll just keep checking every morning until maybe something pops up


----------



## Matrixleos

DLRExpert said:


> Just be ready when they start opening reservations for more allowed capacity.
> I expect it to be any day now and just waiting for the Twitter Notifications.


Are there any specific Twitter or Instagram accounts you follow for updated DLR park updates.  Especially updates ride times more accurate then the Disneyland app?


----------



## GeneralTso

My daughter got both Blue Bayou and Carthay Circle while at the parks yesterday and today. Don't give up!!


----------



## BayouQueen

GeneralTso said:


> My daughter got both Blue Bayou and Carthay Circle while at the parks yesterday and today. Don't give up!!



That's awesome!  Love to hear the success stories!


----------



## crystal1313

Anyone going July 10th and want a napa rose 7:30 reservation for 2? Planning on cancelling but wanted to ask here first….


----------



## DLRExpert

Get ready for more dining reservations to open up since more park reservations are available.


----------



## dreynolds1982

GeneralTso said:


> My daughter got both Blue Bayou and Carthay Circle while at the parks yesterday and today. Don't give up!!


I will say, checking day of while at the parks is ALWAYS a good idea. We've had a lot of success with the refresh method day of at WDW, as people drop/change resy's a lot throughout the day.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

I have been checking all day every day for Blue Bayou for 7/6. If we get it, it will be the first time my mom will eat in a restaurant since the pandemic started!


----------



## pharmama

I have a reservation for 4 at Lamplight Lounge for Monday 7/5 at 1:25pm that I don't need. Anyone want to try and grab it when I cancel?  LMK and we can coordinate


----------



## MrLincoln

pharmama said:


> I have a reservation for 4 at Lamplight Lounge for Monday 7/5 at 1:25pm that I don't need. Anyone want to try and grab it when I cancel?  LMK and we can coordinate



Do you still have this? DW and DD got an extra day in the parks Monday! Please let me know ASAP!


----------



## pharmama

MrLincoln said:


> Do you still have this? DW and DD got an extra day in the parks Monday! Please let me know ASAP!


Sorry, already released. But don’t give up hope!  I was able to grab LLL for tomorrow earlier this morning!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

If anyone is planning on releasing Blue Bayou for 7/6 I would be eternally grateful for a chance to grab it!


----------



## longboard55

We are here now. seems like most places you can easily just walk in.  Not ogas or the blue bayou but most regular places.  No one will starve.


----------



## MrLincoln

pharmama said:


> Sorry, already released. But don’t give up hope!  I was able to grab LLL for tomorrow earlier this morning!



It's OK. Thanks for getting so quickly back to me. We got ROTR boarding group this morning so I'm not too down.


----------



## twodogs

BB has opened up more tables as of this past week.  They were at only 11 tables, but this week they added the back row of tables.  They were not taking any walk ups (many people asked).  Make sure to check in for your dining reservation as soon as they alert you on the app (15 minutes prior to your reservation time) so you can be “on the list”.  Then they text when the table is ready.  You do have to be close to the restaurant to check in (the GPS told us we were too far away to check in as we walked to BB from ROTR).


----------



## AquaDame

Interesting… I’ve been checking multiple times a day and have reservation alerts set up for my trip next week but haven’t seen more reservations available there.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Have they opened up all the pretzel carts yet? I know when they opened they only had one.


----------



## twodogs

We saw a few carts this week, and they also have pretzels at Sonoma Terrace and at Pacific Wharf Beer stand in DCA.  

Hungry Bear opened on Thursday, I think!  It was open that day, and I had not seen it open earlier in the week.   Harbor Galley also opened Thursday, as I think it was also closed all week until then.


----------



## twodogs

LLL was taking walk ups at certain times of the day.  If you ask the door CM, they will tell you what time they let the walk up line start to form (I think it was around 10:45am).


----------



## poohj80

Just released Lamplighter’s Lounge for 2 on 7/12 at 12:05 if anyone is interested.


----------



## Astylla

Just now found Lamplight Brunch reservations for July 9th ! Never had brunch there so looking forward to trying it and works perfectly as my DCA day!


----------



## nonnahsb

So...we're headed to DL and DCA over Labor Day weekend.  Started looking at reservation availability a few days ago and found absolutely nothing past August 27th.  The 60 day window opened for 9/3 today and still no availability past 08/27.  I know from reading the previous posts that this process has been chaotic at best.  Anyone have any further insight or is constantly checking for the release of reservations just going to consume my life for the near future??


----------



## Astylla

Disneyland has always been slow to release their reservations " on time" at 60 days , where as WDW it's like clockwork.
Basically comes down to them being slow in confirming park hours and other variables. Honestly you just have to keep checking..


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

So something weird happened tonight. Tons and tons of reservations opened up for tomorrow, starting around mid- to late afternoon, and early evening. Probably from people canceling. So many to choose from! I’ve been checking for Blue Bayou so I looked all day long. All of a sudden, nothing is available all day tomorrow. This was around 9 or 10 pm. They didn’t trickle away like they were slowly booked up. It was a hard change from a lot to nothing. Does Disney close booking after a certain time every day?


----------



## AquaDame

I don’t think so… I checked just now and see a bunch of LL reservations and a couple of Napa. (Still no blue bayou for us either).


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

AquaDame said:


> I don’t think so… I checked just now and see a bunch of LL reservations and a couple of Napa. (Still no blue bayou for us either).


Are you also trying for tomorrow?


----------



## nbarry

AquaDame said:


> I don’t think so… I checked just now and see a bunch of LL reservations and a couple of Napa. (Still no blue bayou for us either).


I assume you tried refreshing already? The disney app especially will sometimes fail to show any or some available reservations and needs a refresh or two before it displays them again. I see a CO reservation available for the 6th and then plenty of DDD or GCH restaurants as well. No other in-park options though.


----------



## AquaDame

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Are you also trying for tomorrow?



No, I’ve been looking for any from 7/7-7/11


----------



## Astylla

The BEST time to find the same day reservations is about 1am on the Disneyland app , seriously I stalk the app and why I can usually find times same day or within 24 hours.


----------



## AquaDame

Astylla said:


> The BEST time to find the same day reservations is about 1am on the Disneyland app , seriously I stalk the app and why I can usually find times same day or within 24 hours.


Thankfully same though not at 1am - I’m sound asleep then..! I’ve just been trying for BB at any time at all during our trip. I have everything else we could want.


----------



## Astylla

AquaDame said:


> Thankfully same though not at 1am - I’m sound asleep then..! I’ve just been trying for BB at any time at all during our trip. I have everything else we could want.



I will just say this , I had a BB reservation for my trip in June..and wish I had skipped it.
Don't get me wrong I absolutely LOVED dining there , the atmosphere is the best and having an 11am reservation I got a waterside table no issue.
The food quality has been going downhill for a bit pre covid imo , but loved it so much could justify it as usually would do a dining package for Fantasmic.

Sadly it was my last time . FYI There is currently no bread service , rumor is that will not return.  My steak was TINY , and overcooked to medium from medium rare. My beloved augratin cheesy potatoes were replaced with a generic mashed , missed the fresh veggies replaced with while a tasty grilled onion and aujus , not the same. I will say having a hurricane cocktail was nice though it was overly sweet. Gumbo was the highlight and happy to report it was delicious still. Definitely YMMV on experience and personal preferences , I just can't do it anymore and makes me sad 
I hope you're able to get your reservation though !


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

nonnahsb said:


> So...we're headed to DL and DCA over Labor Day weekend.  Started looking at reservation availability a few days ago and found absolutely nothing past August 27th.  The 60 day window opened for 9/3 today and still no availability past 08/27.  I know from reading the previous posts that this process has been chaotic at best.  Anyone have any further insight or is constantly checking for the release of reservations just going to consume my life for the near future??


We are too! So glad I’m not the only one. I’ve been checking every hour or two since yesterday. I’m in the UK right now so it was easy to be on at 3 am etc. very frustrated. I’ve literally seen nothing for Friday or Saturday (the two days open so far).


----------



## AquaDame

Astylla said:


> I will just say this , I had a BB reservation for my trip in June..and wish I had skipped it.
> Don't get me wrong I absolutely LOVED dining there , the atmosphere is the best and having an 11am reservation I got a waterside table no issue.
> The food quality has been going downhill for a bit pre covid imo , but loved it so much could justify it as usually would do a dining package for Fantasmic.
> 
> Sadly it was my last time . FYI There is currently no bread service , rumor is that will not return.  My steak was TINY , and overcooked to medium from medium rare. My beloved augratin cheesy potatoes were replaced with a generic mashed , missed the fresh veggies replaced with while a tasty grilled onion and aujus , not the same. I will say having a hurricane cocktail was nice though it was overly sweet. Gumbo was the highlight and happy to report it was delicious still. Definitely YMMV on experience and personal preferences , I just can't do it anymore and makes me sad
> I hope you're able to get your reservation though !



Thank you - the only reason I’m trying is for my folks. I told them when we booked a month ago there were no reservations there to be had, but they keep asking me. Even yesterday my Dad texted to let me know BB was open and it’s like… I know Dad. We’ve had this conversation 3x remember..? They clearly have their hearts set on what was always unlikely if not impossible that late. If this were the solo trip I’d planned I wouldn’t be looking but they used keeping me company as an excuse to tag along.


----------



## Matrixleos

AquaDame said:


> Thank you - the only reason I’m trying is for my folks. I told them when we booked a month ago there were no reservations there to be had, but they keep asking me. Even yesterday my Dad texted to let me know BB was open and it’s like… I know Dad. We’ve had this conversation 3x remember..? They clearly have their hearts set on what was always unlikely if not impossible that late. If this were the solo trip I’d planned I wouldn’t be looking but they used keeping me company as an excuse to tag along.



LOL....sounds like my parents.  Just yesterday my mom told me "Did you know they opened a new Spiderman ride, make sure to take your kids to it."  I'm like I've know for months now but thanks for the reminder.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Astylla said:


> The BEST time to find the same day reservations is about 1am on the Disneyland app , seriously I stalk the app and why I can usually find times same day or within 24 hours.


Wish I had been up because a BB came up at 12:50 (I had an alert set up). I missed it because I was sleeping!


----------



## kelmac284

nonnahsb said:


> So...we're headed to DL and DCA over Labor Day weekend.  Started looking at reservation availability a few days ago and found absolutely nothing past August 27th.  The 60 day window opened for 9/3 today and still no availability past 08/27.  I know from reading the previous posts that this process has been chaotic at best.  Anyone have any further insight or is constantly checking for the release of reservations just going to consume my life for the near future??


Me too. Our first day is 9/4.  Got up super early and NADA.  Not one single thing


----------



## Jumprat

I will be giving up a few reservations - let me know if anyone wants them (all for two people):

7/24 - Blue Bayou @ 7:00pm
8/15 - Lamplight Lounge @ 10:25am
8/15 - Oga's Cantina @ 4:30pm
8/15 - Wine Country Trattoria @ 7:00pm


----------



## Babybears

Jumprat said:


> I will be giving up a few reservations - let me know if anyone wants them:
> 
> 7/24 - Blue Bayou @ 7:00pm
> 8/15 - Lamplight Lounge @ 10:25am
> 8/15 - Oga's Cantina @ 4:30pm
> 8/15 - Wine Country Trattoria @ 7:00pm


How many in your party?


----------



## Jumprat

Babybears said:


> How many in your party?


Sorry - just added the info. They're all for two.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Well, pushing our trip back to the holidays so going to be canceling all the ones I made for August, this is what I'm going to be releasing for a party of two:

8/4- Lamplight Lounge 4:05
8/5- Blue Bayou 4:20
8/6- Oga's 12:50
I'm going to cancel them at 9AM (Mountain time) tomorrow morning so if you want em, just grab em!


----------



## SherylLC

Oh my! I'm trying for 60 days out (Labor Day weekend)...nothing is posted


----------



## amyg1975

We had to shift our dates and because of that, I couldn't get the reservations I wanted.  However, I used Mouse Dining and I was able to book Cafe Orleans and Lamplight!


----------



## Tracieee

I’m going to drop a reservation at Naples for 5 people on 7/15 at 6:00 PM if anyone is interested!


----------



## princesspeaony

Jumprat said:


> I will be giving up a few reservations - let me know if anyone wants them (all for two people):
> 
> 7/24 - Blue Bayou @ 7:00pm
> 8/15 - Lamplight Lounge @ 10:25am
> 8/15 - Oga's Cantina @ 4:30pm
> 8/15 - Wine Country Trattoria @ 7:00pm


Ooh, I would like your 7/24! I tried, but I’m not able to DM you…?


----------



## ten6mom

Anyone happen to know if there are currently restrictions on having to purchase food with alcohol?  I don't mind getting a small appetizer but sometimes we just want a refreshing beverage with no food; just checking to see if there are any rules in place for the state right now.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

ten6mom said:


> Anyone happen to know if there are currently restrictions on having to purchase food with alcohol?  I don't mind getting a small appetizer but sometimes we just want a refreshing beverage with no food; just checking to see if there are any rules in place for the state right now.


No restrictions at all. You can just purchase alcohol.


----------



## ten6mom

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> No restrictions at all. You can just purchase alcohol.


Thank you so much!


----------



## ten6mom

I will be canceling a Lamplight Lounge reservation for Sunday 7/11 at 3:40 PM... will probably do so in the next 3-4 hours (I work nights).

If anyone wants it please DM me and we can try to coordinate.


----------



## dreynolds1982

For anyone looking for late August times for BB, they released a bunch overnight last night. I had a bunch of *********** alerts when I woke up this morning (7 am ET) and I was able to easily snag a BB res for our Aug. 25-26 trip.


----------



## crazyventures

Early September is up as well! I had my pick of times for my September 1-4 trip. Grabbed Lamplight, Blue Bayou, and Oga's Cantina.


----------



## SherylLC

crazyventures said:


> Early September is up as well! I had my pick of times for my September 1-4 trip. Grabbed Lamplight, Blue Bayou, and Oga's Cantina.


50 minutes later...they're all gone 

edited: I changed search from "Lunch" to 1:00pm and reservations are showing now


----------



## dreynolds1982

SherylLC said:


> 50 minutes later...they're all gone
> 
> edited: I changed search from "Lunch" to 1:00pm and reservations are showing now


Yeah I've noticed that using the "lunch" "breakfast" "dinner" things NEVER shows much of anything. Tend to have waaaaay better luck picking a specific time. And if you don't see anything right away, click the next time, then back again, and so on and so forth. You'll sometimes get different results each time. If after a few times refreshing you still don't see anything, that's probably all there is for the time being.


----------



## GBBTomorrow

Astylla said:


> The BEST time to find the same day reservations is about 1am on the Disneyland app , seriously I stalk the app and why I can usually find times same day or within 24 hours.



Do you mean Pacific time or Eastern time? Thanks!


----------



## Astylla

GBBTomorrow said:


> Do you mean Pacific time or Eastern time? Thanks!



I'm in Pacific so that would be best


----------



## Jumprat

princesspeaony said:


> Ooh, I would like your 7/24! I tried, but I’m not able to DM you…?


I'm not sure I have the ability to DM yet, but let me know a good time to release it - I'm around all day.


----------



## dreynolds1982

FYI I'm about to release a BB res for 11:10 a.m. on Aug. 25. If anyone is interested, DM me and I'll coordinate the drop.


----------



## ten6mom

Last call for a Lamplight reservation for this Sunday 7/11 at 3:40!


----------



## Astylla

FYI Oga's Cantina available for 4 people TOMORROW July 8th , just got one for 11am for 2 people tomorrow July 8th , GO GO.


----------



## ten6mom

Astylla said:


> FYI Oga's Cantina available for 4 people TOMORROW July 8th , just got one for 11am for 2 people tomorrow July 8th , GO GO.


I've been checking for Saturday (my actual birthday) but thus far, no luck.  It's not a deal breaker for us but it would be nice if we could snag one!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

So I’m finally seeing reservations for Labor Day but I get all the way to end and keep getting an error message. Tried computer and phone and different restaurants. Disney IT SUCKS


----------



## GBBTomorrow

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> So I’m finally seeing reservations for Labor Day but I get all the way to end and keep getting an error message. Tried computer and phone and different restaurants. Disney IT SUCKS



I keep getting "There are no schedules available for the date selected" for Labor Day. Does that mean they are gone or that they haven't been posted yet?


----------



## kelmac284

I was just going to say that while I was able to get ressies for the 4th and 5th the 6th is showing nothing again.  I have checked starting at midnight all the way to a few minutes ago.  I don't get why they wouldn't at least release an entire weekend.  Esp since it is a holiday weekend.  SO frustrating.  I really wanted to do BB and didn't get it for the 4th or 5th so as I said started at midnight and kept checking all night and this morning and now nothing.  I am not going to do that every day forever and prob won't get it.  So bummed.


----------



## bakerworld

We just returned from WDW. We tend not to make dinner reservations as we usually end up cancelling but we heard several families trying to make dinner reservations without success.  It really depends on where and when you are trying. There is walk availability at different places (Epcot: Rose n Crown, Disney Springs: Edison, City Works, HOBs, Ragland Road early or late). We tend to eat appys at the bar and did hear some adults complaining at families taking up bar seats but we get it because the bars are walk up.  We used Open Table for Morimotos.


----------



## Disneybluebayou

Going 7/19-7/23 and looking for BB reservations. Please let me know if dropping any time during those days!


----------



## dreynolds1982

kelmac284 said:


> I was just going to say that while I was able to get ressies for the 4th and 5th the 6th is showing nothing again.  I have checked starting at midnight all the way to a few minutes ago.  I don't get why they wouldn't at least release an entire weekend.  Esp since it is a holiday weekend.  SO frustrating.  I really wanted to do BB and didn't get it for the 4th or 5th so as I said started at midnight and kept checking all night and this morning and now nothing.  I am not going to do that every day forever and prob won't get it.  So bummed.


Try doing a res alert via one of the free sites (there are paid ones too but I used a free one and it worked great). I set up one for BB and Napa Rose bc those didn't show up for my dates at the 60 day out mark and I got tired of blindly checking every day. I got notifications immediately when the times I asked for came open. Now, because it seems DL releases post-60-day times at 12am PT, I got the alerts at 3am ET, and since I wasn't up because, yanno, 3am haha, I didn't see them until 7 am ET. But there were still plenty of times available for both at that point. Super helpful.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

GBBTomorrow said:


> I keep getting "There are no schedules available for the date selected" for Labor Day. Does that mean they are gone or that they haven't been posted yet?


IT was clearly having issues earlier today but I was finally able to get a couple dinner reservations for Friday and Saturday. It looks as if only a couple restaurants released reservations. Make sure to check frequently and use actual time rather than lunch or dinner. I don’t think Sunday and Monday are out yet but who knows.


----------



## GBBTomorrow

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> IT was clearly having issues earlier today but I was finally able to get a couple dinner reservations for Friday and Saturday. It looks as if only a couple restaurants released reservations. Make sure to check frequently and use actual time rather than lunch or dinner. I don’t think Sunday and Monday are out yet but who knows.


I was able to get Sunday yesterday, but still no luck with Monday.


----------



## BandMom1

Still not seeing anything opening up for DTD restaurants for the week of 8/22....


----------



## GBRforWDW

BandMom1 said:


> Still not seeing anything opening up for DTD restaurants for the week of 8/22....


Yeah, took a long time before they were available for early August as well. Was closer to 45 days out rather than 60.


----------



## kelmac284

dreynolds1982 said:


> Try doing a res alert via one of the free sites (there are paid ones too but I used a free one and it worked great). I set up one for BB and Napa Rose bc those didn't show up for my dates at the 60 day out mark and I got tired of blindly checking every day. I got notifications immediately when the times I asked for came open. Now, because it seems DL releases post-60-day times at 12am PT, I got the alerts at 3am ET, and since I wasn't up because, yanno, 3am haha, I didn't see them until 7 am ET. But there were still plenty of times available for both at that point. Super helpful.


can you tell me what apps these are?


----------



## nbarry

Disboards censors names but if you search for “disney dining reservation alerts” or something along those lines you’ll find some.


----------



## kelmac284

So I googled it but most of the ones that came up were paid and the one I found that was free only emails you.  Not really sure how good that will be either. Sigh


----------



## Tasmen

I'm about to canceling a party of 6 at 8:30 on 8/10 at Napa Rose as well as an 8pm for a party of 5 there as well on the same night.


----------



## AquaDame

kelmac284 said:


> So I googled it but most of the ones that came up were paid and the one I found that was free only emails you.  Not really sure how good that will be either. Sigh



I’m on my computer all day with my email open and still missed BB twice. Email just isnt quick enough imo.


----------



## greenkai3000

I’ve tried finding reservations for breakfast, lunch and dinner in Early September. However, hardly anything seems to be available.  It seems like some restaurants, particularly the ones I like, will still be closed then


----------



## wishing4PA

greenkai3000 said:


> I’ve tried finding reservations for breakfast, lunch and dinner in Early September. However, hardly anything seems to be available.  It seems like some restaurants, particularly the ones I like, will still be closed then


Which ones are you looking for?


----------



## greenkai3000

wishing4PA said:


> Which ones are you looking for?


Story Tellers, Plaza Inn, Goofys Kitchen


----------



## wishing4PA

greenkai3000 said:


> Story Tellers, Plaza Inn, Goofys Kitchen


We need the DLR experts to chime in here, but what I think is:
Story Tellers comes and goes for reservations at least during my week (2nd week of August) -- that could be the case for you, too. Definitely try searching by time not just by breakfast/lunch/dinner.
Plaza Inn seems to be open as quick service -- the app shows it as a place I could make a mobile order for right now -- if I weren't a thousand miles away.
I think  Goofy's just isn't open yet.
Also, if you are talking about the Plaza Inn's "dining packages" -- I think those just aren't available yet? So it's not like you are just having trouble making one. Nobody can? (Unless I'm missing something.)


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

greenkai3000 said:


> Story Tellers, Plaza Inn, Goofys Kitchen


It sounds like you might be looking for character dining. There isn’t any character dining right now.


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> It sounds like you might be looking for character dining. There isn’t any character dining right now.


That is the answer exactly!!  I am not so patiently waiting for breakfast in the Park with Minnie and friends in September!! See you there!!


----------



## Laura_2222

I just booked Blue Bayou for August 10th (my birthday, yay!) and there are still times available for that and other dates around that time too! Go check if that's one you're trying to get!


----------



## ColoradoK

It was crazy to get so many alerts for Blue Bayou late last night.  So happy to have scored one for our trip.


----------



## Tasmen

ColoradoK said:


> It was crazy to get so many alerts for Blue Bayou late last night.  So happy to have scored one for our trip.



Sounds like they may have upped capacity in the restaurant. That's great!


----------



## GBBTomorrow

I'm still waiting on September 6. As far as I can tell, nothing has been released for that day. Every restaurant says "There are no schedules available for the date selected." It's so weird that the rest of Labor Day weekend has been released and they are holding back Monday. For the rest of the weekend, you can search individual times, but for Monday the whole thing is just closed. Anybody have a clue what's going on? I'm not upset about it, as I kind of enjoy the thrill of the hunt, but I'm curious about the reasons.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

The capacity must be increased for August.  Maybe they are hiring additional servers that won't be trained until that time?  I have a reservation for BB for my trip next week, so I'm definitely not complaining!  But the reservation is for the end of the night (8:00pm) on what was supposed to be our last day, so I've been trying to move it up by an hour or two and there has been absolutely nothing available.  Now we are going to be going for at least a partial day the next day, so I'm not as concerned about it, but I'll still be trying for the next several days to move it to 6:00 or even 7:00.  But I suspect based on my frequent checking and absolutely nothing showing as available (and I've gotten zero notifications from the dining site that I also signed up for) that it's still going to be limited seating for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## GBBTomorrow

ColoradoK said:


> It was crazy to get so many alerts for Blue Bayou late last night.  So happy to have scored one for our trip.



I got one too! I was pleasantly surprised. I just stumbled on it clicking around the site. I didn't even have an alert set for it.


----------



## SherylLC

Great to know about BB! Nothing September 1 yet...good to know they're coming!


----------



## kappyfamily

GBBTomorrow said:


> I'm still waiting on September 6. As far as I can tell, nothing has been released for that day. Every restaurant says "There are no schedules available for the date selected." It's so weird that the rest of Labor Day weekend has been released and they are holding back Monday. For the rest of the weekend, you can search individual times, but for Monday the whole thing is just closed. Anybody have a clue what's going on? I'm not upset about it, as I kind of enjoy the thrill of the hunt, but I'm curious about the reasons.


I'm trying for Sept 7th and 8th as well and nothing yet.....


----------



## disEAR

kappyfamily said:


> I'm trying for Sept 7th and 8th as well and nothing yet.....



Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Eve & Wall-e

Does anyone know what's going on with Carthay Circle Lounge? I've been trying to get reservations for the last week of August but "there are no schedules available" as of July 19. I'd rather book Carthay Circle Restaurant but it's not open yet.


----------



## disEAR

Is there a reason the dates after September 5th (Labor Day) are showing up as selectable but show zero availability anywhere?


----------



## GBRforWDW

disEAR said:


> Is there a reason the dates after September 5th (Labor Day) are showing up as selectable but show zero availability anywhere?


That's just how it's been.  Unfortunately.  Basically, for most people, we've been able to book between 45-60 days out, but it's never consistent and usually not for all restaurants at once. Just one of those things you have to be patient with but keep checking.


----------



## kelmac284

GBBTomorrow said:


> I'm still waiting on September 6. As far as I can tell, nothing has been released for that day. Every restaurant says "There are no schedules available for the date selected." It's so weird that the rest of Labor Day weekend has been released and they are holding back Monday. For the rest of the weekend, you can search individual times, but for Monday the whole thing is just closed. Anybody have a clue what's going on? I'm not upset about it, as I kind of enjoy the thrill of the hunt, but I'm curious about the reasons.


This is me.  We are going the 3rd thru the 8th.  I was able to get a few things for the 4th and 5th but nothing since.  So frustrating!!


----------



## kelmac284

Does anyone know for sure do they typically open at midnight, 7 a.m.?  I don't mind checking but it would be nice to know.


----------



## Mom of three

kelmac284 said:


> Does anyone know for sure do they typically open at midnight, 7 a.m.?  I don't mind checking but it would be nice to know.




Quite honestly, I don't know where that started and haven't found any credible evidence to support it. I've checked randomly at all times throughout the day. It's just been hit and miss. I didn't find checking at midnight/3am to be any better than checking during the day.


----------



## kelmac284

Mom of three said:


> Quite honestly, I don't know where that started and haven't found any credible evidence to support it. I've checked randomly at all times throughout the day. It's just been hit and miss. I didn't find checking at midnight/3am to be any better than checking during the day.


Yea it is so frustrating because it always used to be 7 a.m. pt.  But I don't even know.  I look constantly but I don't even know when to look.  I have been doing this for years and up till now you knew that you could go on right at 3 a.m. for DW and 7 a.m. for DL but now anything goes.  I don't HAVE to have those restaurants but at this point I would just like anything and there is nothing. UGH


----------



## Matrixleos

Just 6 weeks ago, I was able to make reservations for late July for Craftsman Bar and Grill, Cafe Orleans and Blue Bayou at 3am pst (they weren't posted 6 hours earlier when I went to sleep on the east coast).

We dropped the Blue Bayou because we didn't like the menu, only selected it because of the atmosphere.  I then got lucky mid June to be browsing DIS Message Boards and saw a thread that Oga's opened their reservations at late afternoon 3pm pst.  If I didn't see that post, I would have missed it, as most of those reservations were gone later that night.

Week after that, while again on DIS Message Boards, I saw someone post at 1pm pst, that Lamplight Lounge opened up their reservations.  Again luckily seeing that post, I was able to reserve a dinner reservation, as if I waited till that night I would have missed out.

It's honestly so crazy how all over the map these reservations systems are popping up.  I've just been lucky to see others post about reservations when they became available.


----------



## Mom of three

We cancelled our Cafe Orleans reservation, it was an early dinner and I snagged it because it popped up. Our lunch reservation was too close so we dropped Cafe Orleans. Since it was less than 24 hours I actually just searched the calendar and found one in August and just "modified" my reservation to that day, then cancelled without penalty. I was bummed but later that night another Cafe Orleans reservation popped up for the following day that didn't conflict with our lunch.


----------



## kelmac284

STILL nothing for Sept 6th and beyond.  I sure wish I had a crystal ball to know when they will open those days.  Figures it is during my trip.  I know a lot of people have had this happen but I have the first 2 days and now nothing for the other 3.  I just fear that when it finally opens I will miss it


----------



## dreynolds1982

Mom of three said:


> We cancelled our Cafe Orleans reservation, it was an early dinner and I snagged it because it popped up. Our lunch reservation was too close so we dropped Cafe Orleans. Since it was less than 24 hours I actually just searched the calendar and found one in August and just "modified" my reservation to that day, then cancelled without penalty. I was bummed but later that night another Cafe Orleans reservation popped up for the following day that didn't conflict with our lunch.


Not sure why I never thought of that in the event that a less than 24 hr cancelation might be needed, but that's a nice hack. I'm certainly not hoarding ADRs and don't want to cancel any that close if I don't have to, but good to know.


----------



## Tracieee

I am going to drop a Cafe Orleans reservation for this Thursday, 7/15 for 5 people at 12:40 PM if anyone would like to coordinate.


----------



## wishing4PA

I thought I read somewhere (on DISboards) that the cancellation deadline is more "the night before" rather than a firm 24 hours. So if you cancelled a noon reservation at 7 p.m. the night before, for example, that would count as early enough to avoid the fee, even though it's only 17 hours, not 24. 
Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

wishing4PA said:


> I thought I read somewhere (on DISboards) that the cancellation deadline is more "the night before" rather than a firm 24 hours. So if you cancelled a noon reservation at 7 p.m. the night before, for example, that would count as early enough to avoid the fee, even though it's only 17 hours, not 24.
> Does anyone know for sure?


Yes, in my experience you just have to cancel before midnight.


----------



## Tracieee

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Yes, in my experience you just have to cancel before midnight.


Yes, I’ve also had no problem canceling just before midnight the day before.


----------



## GBRforWDW

wishing4PA said:


> I thought I read somewhere (on DISboards) that the cancellation deadline is more "the night before" rather than a firm 24 hours. So if you cancelled a noon reservation at 7 p.m. the night before, for example, that would count as early enough to avoid the fee, even though it's only 17 hours, not 24.
> Does anyone know for sure?


DL could be different than WDW,but when I was at WDW, I couldn't cancel from the app the night before, was after 11 and I didn't want to call.  I don't know if I would have been charged the fee, but I did the same thing OP did and just moved the reservation to a different date and then cancelled.


----------



## Araminta18

Ok, just got our Oogie Boogie tickets, so we're officially coming this September! I guess now my anxiety transfers to booking dining reservations   We'll be in the parks Sep 13-17th, so I guess I'll just be checking every day to see if dining reservations open.


----------



## Congo Queen

I am in the same boat.  Secured Oogie Boogie this morning and subsequently have been in and out of the app all day trying to find a dining reservation.  Right now I've got the 33 Restaurants with No Availability Blues.  Where is my harmonica...


----------



## slykrab

I'm looking for ressies 9/8--9/11.  Haven't seen anything available yet.  Fingers crossed they load soon!


----------



## Meriweather

I will join the waiting game now. We arrive Sept. 12


----------



## DisSurfer878

I'm in the boat too. We haven't officially decided on how many days, but we're thinking about an anniversary trip, so I'd like to book something and then cancel later if need be than the reverse, so come on September!


----------



## GBRforWDW

Exciting Dining news - some character meals are returning soon!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...more-reopening/?CMP=SOC-DPFY21Q3wo0708210070A


----------



## Araminta18

GBRforWDW said:


> Exciting Dining news - some character meals are returning soon!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...more-reopening/?CMP=SOC-DPFY21Q3wo0708210070A



yay! It says booking for Carthay and Storytellers openson July 20th. Any guesses on the time? Midnight, 7….?


----------



## Rich M

So glad that DTD reservations have opened finally.  Was able to make some reservations for my August trip but waiting for September and also for those Disney reservations to open on July 20th


----------



## CommanderCanuck

I really hope the first half of september dining options go live prior to the July 20th go live for the new restaurants and not all at the same time. Be harder to get spots at restaurants


----------



## disEAR

*Has anyone done the Minnie and friends breakfast? Would you recommend it?*


----------



## CherylGonz

disEAR said:


> *Has anyone done the Minnie and friends breakfast? Would you recommend it?*


We loved it. This was 2 years ago. We booked a late reservation so the restaurant was clearing out and we had the characters to ourselves. I asked Captain Hook where was Peter Pan and it was the best interaction ever. He kept coming back to our table for more banter. When we were walking out he made us  “walk the plank”.


----------



## kikismom

disEAR said:


> *Has anyone done the Minnie and friends breakfast? Would you recommend it?*



We love it. We did have one less than stellar experience but even that was still fun. We usually do that one each trip for a late breakfast. The bananas foster sauce for the waffles is so good. We'll be there on our next trip if we can get a table.


----------



## Araminta18

We’ll there are ADRs available through Sep 14 for river belle terrace, cafe orleans, and ogas!! No schedules loaded for blue bayou though after Sept 5th.  Lamplight Lounge has ADRs through Sep 8 -- no schedules loaded afterwards though.


----------



## AndrewMickey86

I tried several times very early this morning (3am, 4:30am, etc) to get reservations for newly opened Sept 14 - and no luck anywhere! Why is this so hard?!  I was hoping for a dinner reservation at Naples for Downtown Disney that night.


----------



## disEAR

Well, I was able to book our Oga’s Cantina breakfast on September 12th!
Still waiting for Lamp Light to open.


----------



## amyg1975

AndrewMickey86 said:


> I tried several times very early this morning (3am, 4:30am, etc) to get reservations for newly opened Sept 14 - and no luck anywhere! Why is this so hard?!  I was hoping for a dinner reservation at Naples for Downtown Disney that night.



I found that DTD was not opening reservations 60-days out, it was closer to 45 days out.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Araminta18 said:


> yay! It says booking for Carthay and Storytellers openson July 20th. Any guesses on the time? Midnight, 7….?


The last round of reopening restaurants, the waiting room for ADRs started at 6am pacific.  I would guess something similar this time around.


----------



## GBBTomorrow

disEAR said:


> Well, I was able to book our Oga’s Cantina breakfast on September 12th!
> Still waiting for Lamp Light to open.



I got Oga's for Sept. 6! I'm all done now and happy as a clam. Got both BB and Oga's for Labor Day Weekend. Now let's see if we can get ROTR and Webslingers! Good luck to all who are still searching. FWIW I had fantastic luck with Mousewatchers.


----------



## GBBTomorrow

Also, for those still looking: you can get some DTD restaurants through Open Table. I got Catal that way.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Araminta18 said:


> We’ll there are ADRs available through Sep 14 for river belle terrace, cafe orleans, and ogas!! No schedules loaded for blue bayou though after Sept 5th.  Lamplight Lounge has ADRs through Sep 8 -- no schedules loaded afterwards though.





disEAR said:


> Well, I was able to book our Oga’s Cantina breakfast on September 12th!
> Still waiting for Lamp Light to open.


The Disneyland dining process has been so frustrating. I hate that we even have to book restaurants ahead of time--not having to plan every minute was one of the best parts about going to Disneyland--but to not have all restaurants available at 60 days and force guests to do daily checks is ridiculous. How hard is it? Anyway, thank you so much for posting about Ogas. I've been checking daily and hadn't checked yet today. I was able to get a reservation on Labor day so fabulous. Still haven't seen Carthay Circle open up for our days.


----------



## hopemax

Araminta18 said:


> Ok, just got our Oogie Boogie tickets, so we're officially coming this September! I guess now my anxiety transfers to booking dining reservations   We'll be in the parks Sep 13-17th, so I guess I'll just be checking every day to see if dining reservations open.


This is me.  I would really like to get all our DCA stuff done on our party day 9/17.  So that means stalking Lamplight now.

I also would like a Cafe Orleans reservation at some point, but have more options for days I would be satisfied with.


----------



## Araminta18

Blue Bayou no longer shows the “no schedules” message, so hopefully ADRs will get loaded soon?  Come on Disney


----------



## roxy72

Cafe Orleans and River Belle Terrace are still open for dinner on Tues, Sept 14. I woke up at 6am PST today (my usual time, but still!) and checked for reservations- these ones showed up later, but I didn't see ANYTHING else today. I was hoping to get Lamplight Lounge before our Oogie Boogie Bash that day.


----------



## Congo Queen

I've been looking all around those Sept 10-14 days and just yesterday they started showing availability for River Belle, Cafe Orleans and Ogas only. No other restaurants have posted openings on those days


----------



## MATTERHORN

disEAR said:


> *Has anyone done the Minnie and friends breakfast? Would you recommend it?*



That is one of my favorite meals in all of the Disneyland Resort!!!


----------



## CommanderCanuck

Just booked Blue Bayou for Sept 12th.  Seems it has gone live through Sept 14th


----------



## AndrewMickey86

Early this morning I was able to reserve Naples at DTD, and Cafe Orleans, for dinner Sept 14 and 15. Searching "dinner" availability said none were available, but when I put in specific times for the search, some popped up!


----------



## avalon451

Blue Bayou opened up this morning for the 12th and beyond, I made my reservations for first lunch on Monday the 13th. Still looking for Oga’s. Why does LL say walk-up only?


----------



## Araminta18

avalon451 said:


> Blue Bayou opened up this morning for the 12th and beyond, I made my reservations for first lunch on Monday the 13th. Still looking for Oga’s. Why does LL say walk-up only?


Lamplight Lounge shows that it does ADRs for me; are you maybe looking at that Lamplight Lounge Boardwalk Dining which is only walk up?


----------



## disEAR

Araminta18 said:


> Lamplight Lounge shows that it does ADRs for me; are you maybe looking at that Lamplight Lounge Boardwalk Dining which is only walk up?



I think they mean LL doesn't show availability to book ADR's anytime after September 8th. 

I am also looking to book for our trip from Sep 10th - 15th, and for whatever reason they haven't opened that booking period yet.


----------



## avalon451

Araminta18 said:


> Lamplight Lounge shows that it does ADRs for me; are you maybe looking at that Lamplight Lounge Boardwalk Dining which is only walk up?


Oooh I see, yes, you’re right.  Nothing showing for my dates though!


----------



## PatMcDuck

My trip is not until December, but wanted to chime in on Minnie's breakfast. My favorite character meal at both WDW and DL.  And I second an earlier post recommending a LATE time.  I used to get 10:45 or 10:30.  As the resturant empties, the characters come over repeatedly and they stay longer.  They play games with each other (we saw a limbo contest).  It was up to 10 different characters.  (Now with Covid rules, who knows?)

We would also be at park at 8-8:30 and ride some attractions first, that later get long lines.


----------



## Shannoncz

I'm desperate to book my October dates as we wanna do Blue Bayou for my mom/sister's birthday trip on the last day. It looks like they only let you book up to 2 months out though, but I'm still afraid somehow we won't get it. 


also is it true that if we show up like 20 min before the actual reservation time and say we can wait for water view table? we are thinking of making a 7:00 and showing up at 6:40


----------



## CommanderCanuck

Shannoncz said:


> I'm desperate to book my October dates as we wanna do Blue Bayou for my mom/sister's birthday trip on the last day. It looks like they only let you book up to 2 months out though, but I'm still afraid somehow we won't get it.
> 
> 
> also is it true that if we show up like 20 min before the actual reservation time and say we can wait for water view table? we are thinking of making a 7:00 and showing up at 6:40


I was in your shoes earlier today when I was able to book our Blue Bayou for dinner on September 12th even though that was 57 days now.  They really put them out at random dates so you need to be looking every morning to see if they decided to put it up.  It is stressful and hopefully you get it but it might take some luck thrown in their as well.


----------



## Nappy1380

We were able to get everything we wanted right at the 60 day window first thing in the morning, with the exception of Oga's. Tutto, Narcoossee's and Be Our Guest are what we booked. We did ************ for Oga's for lunch or dinner on Friday and was able to get that within a week. It was absolutely worth the cost of the alert system to not have to continuously check.


----------



## Araminta18

Nappy1380 said:


> We were able to get everything we wanted right at the 60 day window first thing in the morning, with the exception of Oga's. Tutto, Narcoossee's and Be Our Guest are what we booked. We did ************ for Oga's for lunch or dinner on Friday and was able to get that within a week. It was absolutely worth the cost of the alert system to not have to continuously check.


Are you referring to Disneyworld?  Disneyland has been a lot more inconsistent about dropping the reservations.


----------



## Shannoncz

CommanderCanuck said:


> I was in your shoes earlier today when I was able to book our Blue Bayou for dinner on September 12th even though that was 57 days now.  They really put them out at random dates so you need to be looking every morning to see if they decided to put it up.  It is stressful and hopefully you get it but it might take some luck thrown in their as well.


nice!!! congrats


----------



## BriannaRuth

Shannoncz said:


> also is it true that if we show up like 20 min before the actual reservation time and say we can wait for water view table? we are thinking of making a 7:00 and showing up at 6:40



That has been the case every time we have been.


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> It sounds like you might be looking for character dining. There isn’t any character dining right now.


They just announced Plaza Inn Breakfast With Minnie and Friends available August 12, bookings available "soon" !!


----------



## confetti

Probably a stupid question- we are going in mid-September along with family.  There will be 4 different family units going, so we all have our own Disney accounts with our tickets, reservations, etc.  I do not want to link anything together.  Can I reserve a restaurant for more people than I have tickets for on my account?  I have three people on my account- can I reserve for 10 or will it not let me since I don't have valid tickets/reservations for that many people?  We're trying to get Oga's but it's so hard to get and trying to book on 4 different accounts for the same time window is impossible.


----------



## Nonin

confetti said:


> Probably a stupid question- we are going in mid-September along with family.  There will be 4 different family units going, so we all have our own Disney accounts with our tickets, reservations, etc.  I do not want to link anything together.  Can I reserve a restaurant for more people than I have tickets for on my account?  I have three people on my account- can I reserve for 10 or will it not let me since I don't have valid tickets/reservations for that many people?  We're trying to get Oga's but it's so hard to get and trying to book on 4 different accounts for the same time window is impossible.


When you do the reservation it just asks how many people.


----------



## GBRforWDW

confetti said:


> Probably a stupid question- we are going in mid-September along with family.  There will be 4 different family units going, so we all have our own Disney accounts with our tickets, reservations, etc.  I do not want to link anything together.  Can I reserve a restaurant for more people than I have tickets for on my account?  I have three people on my account- can I reserve for 10 or will it not let me since I don't have valid tickets/reservations for that many people?  We're trying to get Oga's but it's so hard to get and trying to book on 4 different accounts for the same time window is impossible.


You can reserve for 10, but will probably have to use the website, looks like the app gets angry for anything over 6.  Or at least it is on mine today.


----------



## kappyfamily

Nappy1380 said:


> We were able to get everything we wanted right at the 60 day window first thing in the morning, with the exception of Oga's. Tutto, Narcoossee's and Be Our Guest are what we booked. We did ************ for Oga's for lunch or dinner on Friday and was able to get that within a week. It was absolutely worth the cost of the alert system to not have to continuously check.


I think you mean this to be on the Disneyworld boards, you're on the DL one now! Have a nice vacation!


----------



## roxy72

PatMcDuck said:


> My trip is not until December, but wanted to chime in on Minnie's breakfast. My favorite character meal at both WDW and DL.  And I second an earlier post recommending a LATE time.  I used to get 10:45 or 10:30.  As the resturant empties, the characters come over repeatedly and they stay longer.  They play games with each other (we saw a limbo contest).  It was up to 10 different characters.  (Now with Covid rules, who knows?)
> 
> We would also be at park at 8-8:30 and ride some attractions first, that later get long lines.


Thank you for this tip! Would it be strange for 2 grown adults to go alone to Minnie's breakfast? We don't have kids, but we enjoy character interactions at the parks. In fact, I don't enjoy rides (anxiety issues), so the characters, shopping, and food are what I really go to DL for!


----------



## Linkura

roxy72 said:


> Thank you for this tip! Would it be strange for 2 grown adults to go alone to Minnie's breakfast? We don't have kids, but we enjoy character interactions at the parks. In fact, I don't enjoy rides (anxiety issues), so the characters, shopping, and food are what I really go to DL for!


Not at all!!!


----------



## princesspeaony

Bunch of River Belie Terrace dropped this morning for next weekend…


----------



## emmybee

roxy72 said:


> Thank you for this tip! Would it be strange for 2 grown adults to go alone to Minnie's breakfast? We don't have kids, but we enjoy character interactions at the parks. In fact, I don't enjoy rides (anxiety issues), so the characters, shopping, and food are what I really go to DL for!


1000% Not weird!  Have fun on your own terms, everyone else is doing the same.  Have fun


----------



## DharmaLou

I thought reservations were 60 days out? I tried to make them for 60 days from today at BB and Oga's and nothing was available at 7:30am PST. I checked yesterday and it wasn't available to even try for that date, at least thru the app.


----------



## CommanderCanuck

DharmaLou said:


> I thought reservations were 60 days out? I tried to make them for 60 days from today at BB and Oga's and nothing was available at 7:30am PST. I checked yesterday and it wasn't available to even try for that date, at least thru the app.


Reservations seem to go live randomly between 45-60 days out. The typical way to see if a restaurant has already gone live for reservations is to look at the restaurant page and see the hours. If it says something like “no times available”, it hasn’t gone live. If it has hours and you can’t find any reservations, they likely are fully taken.


----------



## GBRforWDW

CommanderCanuck said:


> Reservations seem to go live randomly between 45-60 days out. The typical way to see if a restaurant has already gone live for reservations is to look at the restaurant page and see the hours. If it says something like “no times available”, it hasn’t gone live. If it has hours and you can’t find any reservations, *they likely are fully taken.*


Or, ADRs will go live Soon.  They'll usually add hours shortly before you can find reservations, especially the case if you're constantly checking for hours and they finally show up but still no ADRs


----------



## Astylla

Congo Queen said:


> I've been looking all around those Sept 10-14 days and just yesterday they started showing availability for River Belle, Cafe Orleans and Ogas only. No other restaurants have posted openings on those days




I actually was able to grab Oga's for Sept. 12th and Sept. 13th about a week ago. As well as Blue Bayou for Sept. 12th about a week ago. Just randomly checked the app early in the morning..


----------



## Meriweather

I got 2 reservations today......not really ones we want, but either our favorite restaurants aren't open yet or their menus are not appealing.
Lots of mobile ordering and eating in our room this trip


----------



## BayGirl22

PatMcDuck said:


> My trip is not until December, but wanted to chime in on Minnie's breakfast. My favorite character meal at both WDW and DL.  And I second an earlier post recommending a LATE time.  I used to get 10:45 or 10:30.  As the resturant empties, the characters come over repeatedly and they stay longer.  They play games with each other (we saw a limbo contest).  It was up to 10 different characters.  (Now with Covid rules, who knows?)
> 
> We would also be at park at 8-8:30 and ride some attractions first, that later get long lines.



This is exactly what we would do too - always the last reservation. 
One time we finished eating and they were about to close and all the characters got together and posed for pictures with the families on their way out. I got a picture of my kids with 10+ characters- so cool. Love the interaction there.


----------



## kappyfamily

Meriweather said:


> I got 2 reservations today......not really ones we want, but either our favorite restaurants aren't open yet or their menus are not appealing.
> Lots of mobile ordering and eating in our room this trip


We're in the same boat, but honestly we just look at it like it's not really that big of a deal. We normally always do a sit down dinner each night but if the worse thing during the vacation is grab a pretzel and a dole whip then I will count us lucky! We will survive somehow!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

BayGirl22 said:


> This is exactly what we would do too - always the last reservation.
> One time we finished eating and they were about to close and all the characters got together and posed for pictures with the families on their way out. I got a picture of my kids with 10+ characters- so cool. Love the interaction there.


We did this. If it’s still a buffet make sure you get your food well before “the end” as they start putting everything away pretty quick after the last reservation. But you’re welcome to sit and relax and enjoy the characters as long as you want.


----------



## RRAR2007

Any luck with Storytellers Cafe? I tried this morning because bookings for character dining started today and nothing was available.


----------



## cinmell

RRAR2007 said:


> Any luck with Storytellers Cafe? I tried this morning because bookings for character dining started today and nothing was available.


No luck here


----------



## CommanderCanuck

RRAR2007 said:


> Any luck with Storytellers Cafe? I tried this morning because bookings for character dining started today and nothing was available.


I believe it started at 7:00 AM PST for the last few times they went live with new restaurant reservations.  Still would keep checking but around 7:00 we likely will get the queue.


----------



## Twinkletoesjohnson

Maybe a dumb question but if you’re scheduled to start at DCA, will they let you go into DL if you have a character breakfast at Plaza Inn?


----------



## GBRforWDW

Twinkletoesjohnson said:


> Maybe a dumb question but if you’re scheduled to start at DCA, will they let you go into DL if you have a character breakfast at Plaza Inn?


No, you cannot park hop until 1pm.


----------



## GBRforWDW

RRAR2007 said:


> Any luck with Storytellers Cafe? I tried this morning because bookings for character dining started today and nothing was available.





cinmell said:


> No luck here





CommanderCanuck said:


> I believe it started at 7:00 AM PST for the last few times they went live with new restaurant reservations.  Still would keep checking but around 7:00 we likely will get the queue.


Hopefully something will happen soon.  The dining page for Storytellers removed the option to make reservations.  Thinking this means the times are getting added and will be going live soon.


----------



## Ismo

I don't even have the option for booking Storytellers or Carthay Circle. Is everyone else in the same boat?

EDIT: I see GBRforWDW already said the same. I wish I knew when they would open reservations, so I don't have to sit here constantly refreshing.


----------



## CommanderCanuck

Ismo said:


> I don't even have the option for booking Storytellers or Carthay Circle. Is everyone else in the same boat?


Yes, the previous times new restaurants went live was 7AM PST


----------



## Ismo

CommanderCanuck said:


> Yes, the previous times new restaurants went live was 7AM PST



Thanks!


----------



## GBRforWDW

It's nerve wracking, lol.  I have a work meeting at 7am pst.  I'm in central time.  This will be fun...


----------



## GBRforWDW

The reserve button is back on the storyteller page


----------



## Astylla

Just randomly checking myself but PSA : Oga's Cantina showing available for July 22nd at 12:10pm if anyone is interested.

Trying to nab Plaza Inn or Storyteller's for my September trip so super multitasking lol.


----------



## Ismo

GBRforWDW said:


> The reserve button is back on the storyteller page



It's not for me  I tried several devices too.


----------



## CommanderCanuck

Sadly not seeing them live yet for me.  Fingers crossed soon but guess it will be a waiting day


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

Not seeing anything for Carthay yet.


----------



## Araminta18

Me either


----------



## GBRforWDW

Ismo said:


> It's not for me  I tried several devices too.


Well shoot, it came up on my Android for a bit but is gone again. 

Also had the My Plans section disappear for awhile but came back.


----------



## Ismo

I keep getting a server error trying to get to the Storytellers page in Chrome. But I'm able to get to it on other devices, still no button though. I really hope it goes up soon, I can't spend another day obsessively trying to book something at Disneyland


----------



## Rocketeer53

I was just able to get Storytellers for 9/3 breakfast.


----------



## Astylla

Just booked Brunch Sept 12th at 11:15am Storytellers !


----------



## GBRforWDW

I was not paying attention to my phone with the reservations options after my last refresh I guess.  I just looked down and was staring at Storytellers and was like, it's finally here!!!  

Got a brunch on 8/1 and late breakfast for 8/4.  Not sure yet which one we'll do.  Late breakfast would probably suit us better as it'll give us something to do between checking out of 1 hotel and moving to another.


----------



## CommanderCanuck

Didn't really think about it before but got a reservation for checkout day at Storytellers since it was available.  I am still waiting for Carthay to go live


----------



## amyg1975

We got Storytellers for August 4th.  It kept spinning, but it went through.


----------



## GBRforWDW

amyg1975 said:


> We got Storytellers for August 4th.  It kept spinning, but it went through.


See ya there! . Got a 1045 reservation


----------



## Lyn-CA

Does anyone know if Carthay Circle is going to be open for both lunch and dinner? When I looked it up, the menu only shows Dinner.


----------



## Twinkletoesjohnson

We got Storytellers but still no Plaza Inn “reserve dining” option available for me. Also this morning there was a Carthay Circle blurb about it opening July 22 but now that’s gone. Hmm.


----------



## Rich M

Got Storytellers for Aug 17 at 10:45 but looks like during the week its a regular breakfast and not a buffet.  Looking at it I am not sure if its worth the price.  Looking at the dinner menu does not look great either.  Might skip it this trip.  Waiting for Minnie's now and might jump to that but would have to consider changing my parks up for that.


----------



## BandMom1

Lyn-CA said:


> Does anyone know if Carthay Circle is going to be open for both lunch and dinner? When I looked it up, the menu only shows Dinner.



It looks like their hours will be 4:30pm - 8:30pm.


----------



## CommanderCanuck

Rich M said:


> Got Storytellers for Aug 17 at 10:45 but looks like during the week its a regular breakfast and not a buffet.  Looking at it I am not sure if its worth the price.  Looking at the dinner menu does not look great either.  Might skip it this trip.  Waiting for Minnie's now and might jump to that but would have to consider changing my parks up for that.


It says the menu is only through July 21 for Breakfast as they have the breakfast.  It seems buffet will start for both breakfast and brunch starting on July 22, they are only open the extra 2.5 hours from brunch time on Fri/Sat/Sun.


----------



## donaldanddaisy

We want Minnie and Friends but I booked a Storytellers as a backup so we have at least one Character meal. Just hitting refresh for Carthay now. And would love if Olga's popped up -- I must have missed it's quick availability for Aug. 22-24


----------



## Twinkletoesjohnson

Rich M said:


> Got Storytellers for Aug 17 at 10:45 but looks like during the week its a regular breakfast and not a buffet.  Looking at it I am not sure if its worth the price.  Looking at the dinner menu does not look great either.  Might skip it this trip.  Waiting for Minnie's now and might jump to that but would have to consider changing my parks up for that.


I have storytellers on 8/18 (Wednesday) and my reservation says “Mickey’s Tales of Adventure Breakfast” Is that not a character meal? I’m confused now!


----------



## CommanderCanuck

Twinkletoesjohnson said:


> I have storytellers on 8/18 (Wednesday) and my reservation says “Mickey’s Tales of Adventure Breakfast” Is that not a character meal? I’m confused now!


It is the character meal, they just are adding an additional brunch time for the character meal on weekends as well.


----------



## Rich M

Twinkletoesjohnson said:


> I have storytellers on 8/18 (Wednesday) and my reservation says “Mickey’s Tales of Adventure Breakfast” Is that not a character meal? I’m confused now!



Yeah mines says the same thing.  And as someone stated it does say menu until July 21st but the brunch menu says Fri/Sat/Sun so I am confused also.


----------



## Lyn-CA

BandMom1 said:


> It looks like their hours will be 4:30pm - 8:30pm.


Thanks for this info!


----------



## Twinkletoesjohnson

CommanderCanuck said:


> It is the character meal, they just are adding an additional brunch time for the character meal on weekends as well.


Got it, thanks!


----------



## Araminta18

Yay got storytellers! Now just need Carthay!


----------



## Tasmen

*shakes fist* Where are you Carthay?  You're my only hope.


----------



## wishing4PA

Araminta18 said:


> Yay got storytellers! Now just need Carthay!


I just need Carthay plus a few more days at DLR to eat everywhere I want to eat.
ETA: I keep second guessing myself on Carthay anyhow. I think I'd enjoy either the Restaurant or their Al Fresco dining. And I'd probably get my money's worth of enjoyment out of all the meals, as long as I don't order steak  -- but I just looked at what DD left on her plate tonight, and if she left _that _much behind, oh my! I know there's a good chance Carthay is much tastier than tonight's dinner was, but still!
Anyhow, I do wish they'd hurry up and load it!


----------



## CommanderCanuck

For my September trip, I am mostly waiting on DCA for my restaurants between Lamplight, Wine Country and Carthay for my 2 days there along with Pyms


----------



## emmybee

I'm also waiting & highly desirous of a ressie for Carthay.  Online, the calendar for Carthay itself only goes out to 8/31.


----------



## SpaceCapt69

Something is up with Carthay. Earlier it was titled “Carthay Circle Restaurant - *Opens July 22*” but now it’s “Carthay Circle Restaurant - *Temporarily Unavailable.*” I wonder if their plans changed?


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

SpaceCapt69 said:


> Something is up with Carthay. Earlier it was titled “Carthay Circle Restaurant - *Opens July 22*” but now it’s “Carthay Circle Restaurant - *Temporarily Unavailable.*” I wonder if their plans changed?



I saw that as well and wondered the same thing.  It is getting rather late in the day to drop reservations.


----------



## Neurodude84

SpaceCapt69 said:


> Something is up with Carthay. Earlier it was titled “Carthay Circle Restaurant - *Opens July 22*” but now it’s “Carthay Circle Restaurant - *Temporarily Unavailable.*” I wonder if their plans changed?


They don’t show hours for 7/22 anymore but do for 7/23, so maybe it’s a minor delay.


----------



## Rich M

Neurodude84 said:


> They don’t show hours for 7/22 anymore but do for 7/23, so maybe it’s a minor delay.



So we get another day of stalking lol


----------



## roxy72

This is sort of a stupid question, but are most folks reserving dining via the app? For example, if you go to the middle plus sign, select 'Check Dining Availability', then search by guest count, date, then meal times (ie. breakfast/lunch/dinner)? Or are you doing something else?


----------



## tigerlilly

I have tried both on the app and on the website. I have had the best luck with putting in the "time" I want as opposed to breakfast/lunch/dinner.

Also I go to the restaurant button/tab and check from there. 

Funny enough the only reservation I literally cannot get is UVA bar for 5 on a Thursday evening! I have Napa Rose, Blue Bayou, Oga's, Lamplight, Cafe Orleans, Naples! But no Uva bar for me ....lol! Good luck!!!


----------



## LizzyS

Do Napa Rose ressies go quickly after they're released?


----------



## AZMermaid

Astylla said:


> Just booked Brunch Sept 12th at 11:15am Storytellers !


We got the same day at noon!


----------



## Linkura

LizzyS said:


> Do Napa Rose ressies go quickly after they're released?


Yes


----------



## CommanderCanuck

Carthay Circle reservations are up through September 8th or at least should be imminent.  The reserve button and hours of operation are up but not sure if there are actual times to reserve.


----------



## SportsMadre

Got my Carthay Circle reservation for mid August....As a heads up - Carthay Circle Lounge is also listed so double check to make sure you are selecting the one you want


----------



## Nonin

CommanderCanuck said:


> Carthay Circle reservations are up through September 8th or at least should be imminent.  The reserve button and hours of operation are up but not sure if there are actual times to reserve.


I just made a reservation for next week. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

CommanderCanuck said:


> Carthay Circle reservations are up through September 8th or at least should be imminent.  The reserve button and hours of operation are up but not sure if there are actual times to reserve.





SportsMadre said:


> Got my Carthay Circle reservation for mid August....As a heads up - Carthay Circle Lounge is also listed so double check to make sure you are selecting the one you want


Thank you both so much. I’ve been waiting for Carthay Circle Lounge forever. Now I just have alfresco lounge and I’ll be set for Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Rich M

I was looking at the menu for Carthay Circle and I wasn't very impressed.  Is that the normal menu or is it new?


----------



## Nonin

Rich M said:


> I was looking at the menu for Carthay Circle and I wasn't very impressed.  Is that the normal menu or is it new?


I think their menu is seasonal and I also read a lot of menus are more limited than usual.


----------



## CommanderCanuck

Why do they post a new restaurant and not put it out to 60 days? GAHHHH

The wait continues on Napa, Wine Country, Carthay and Lamplight for Sept 9-13.


----------



## Matrixleos

CommanderCanuck said:


> Carthay Circle reservations are up through September 8th or at least should be imminent.  The reserve button and hours of operation are up but not sure if there are actual times to reserve.


Thanks for the update, I was able to get one of the last lunch reservations for a table of 5 on my day.  (few more reservations available for party of 2 only left)


----------



## wishing4PA

After all my agonizing and changes, our dining plans now are set! (I can imagine DD rolling her eyes at that, but I'm pretty sure they are now.)

I changed our WCT lunch the last day to Carthay's Alfresco Dining. I think eating indoors in that beautiful building would have been nice, but in the end I prefer the Alfresco menu, so we'll bear with the heat. I know the portions are small, but maybe we will order 3 or 4 items between the 2 of us. 

And, after sitting on 2 RB reservations for the longest time, CO opened up during our first day, so I switched that one out. I got over my initial disappointment of the available DL TS being basically "southern", "southern", and "southern" & realized that each menu has something for both me and DD. So now I'm looking forward to trying both! 
(We live in the South now, and so I get tired of southern and homestyle foods in general and usually opt for more exotic dishes vs. these styles when I'm traveling.)


----------



## kelby86

Appreciate this thread so much, especially as it helps me know I am not losing my mind, why is it only the restaurants I want that are not showing for our dates?  Looking for Carthay (along with others) and Napa Rose primarily, but would love to get an Oga's and Lamplight for Sept 18-21.  Thank you so everyone sharing the dates/times they are getting.



CommanderCanuck said:


> Carthay Circle reservations are up through September 8th or at least should be imminent.  The reserve button and hours of operation are up but not sure if there are actual times to reserve.



Is there a typical "lag" that Carthay Circle reservations are showing up?  Might be silly question but where do you see that it's open through Sept 8th, my calendar shows dates up to my 60 day window but when I click no reservations.  Are they keeping the lounge separate reservation from the restaurant even after July 22?


----------



## wishing4PA

kelby86 said:


> Are they keeping the lounge separate reservation from the restaurant even after July 22?


Yes


----------



## CommanderCanuck

kelby86 said:


> Is there a typical "lag" that Carthay Circle reservations are showing up?  Might be silly question but where do you see that it's open through Sept 8th, my calendar shows dates up to my 60 day window but when I click no reservations.  Are they keeping the lounge separate reservation from the restaurant even after July 22?



For every date after September 8th, the hours of operation state "No Times Available".  When that changes to specific hours of operations "4:30 PM to 8:00 PM", then either the reservations will be going up soon, or have already gone up


----------



## Tasmen

Alas, no Carthay for me for earlish August.  Not sure if it is the size of our group or just bad luck with the days I'm picking.  Well poop.


----------



## donaldanddaisy

Ok, now that I have a Carthay Circle reservations, is it really worth the price?? $50 to $75 entrees are kind of eye popping


----------



## wishing4PA

donaldanddaisy said:


> Ok, now that I have a Carthay Circle reservations, is it really worth the price?? $50 to $75 entrees are kind of eye popping


I agree about that $75 steak! I haven't eaten there yet so will be curious to hear what others have said, but honestly I don't know why they don't list a smaller $50 steak. That's _way_ too much meat for me in one meal, so I crossed it off my mental options even before I opted for the Alfresco dining instead. However, the main reason I went for the other was I could just imagine DD taking 3 bites of one of those $50 meals.


----------



## SportsMadre

donaldanddaisy said:


> Ok, now that I have a Carthay Circle reservations, is it really worth the price?? $50 to $75 entrees are kind of eye popping



Wondering the same...I now have Carthay Circle and Lamplight reservations for same night - will need to cancel one but which one?


----------



## patyoung

donaldanddaisy said:


> Ok, now that I have a Carthay Circle reservations, is it really worth the price?? $50 to $75 entrees are kind of eye popping





SportsMadre said:


> Wondering the same...I now have Carthay Circle and Lamplight reservations for same night - will need to cancel one but which one?


I was originally waiting for Carthay Circle as well, but decided not to bother for the full meal and have a alfresco lunch for now.  We went a number of years ago and it was great.  It became a must do and we go back about every other year and each time it's been a bit worse to where the last time in 2019 I felt it really wasn't that great.  Being on the fence and then looking at the posted dinner menu tipped me to not bother going for a full dinner there.  For what it's worth, Napa Rose has been great every time and still have that on the list for the trip in August.


----------



## Nonin

Tasmen said:


> Alas, no Carthay for me for earlish August.  Not sure if it is the size of our group or just bad luck with the days I'm picking.  Well poop.


I wonder if you could try breaking your group up and then calling to ask if you could put them together.


----------



## DopeyDame

I'm a Disneyland newbie (WDW veteran)  
Carthy Lounge Alfresco vs. Lamplight for lunch?  Thoughts?


----------



## Nonin

DopeyDame said:


> I'm a Disneyland newbie (WDW veteran)
> Carthy Lounge Alfresco vs. Lamplight for lunch?  Thoughts?


I would look at the menus online and see which sounds more appealing.


----------



## Matrixleos

DopeyDame said:


> I'm a Disneyland newbie (WDW veteran)
> Carthy Lounge Alfresco vs. Lamplight for lunch?  Thoughts?


Currently we're doing Carthay Lounge Alfresco for lunch and Lamplight for dinner.  Although if I had to pick between the two and just select one option, I think my families choice would be Lamplight easily.  More options on the menu that my family would enjoy, plus we are HUGE fans of the Pixar movies and looking forward to seeing all the Pixar artwork in the restaurant.


----------



## Matrixleos

Tasmen said:


> Alas, no Carthay for me for earlish August.  Not sure if it is the size of our group or just bad luck with the days I'm picking.  Well poop.


I have a family of 5 and for some table service reservations to show up, I had to select my party size at 2 and make the reservation.  Then once the reservation is booked, you're able to edit the number of people on that reservation.  I know I had to do that with Oga's, as they had nothing listed for a party of 5.  Although when I reserved for a party of 2, I was able to edit that reservation and select a party of 5.


----------



## Araminta18

I wonder if the reason DCA restaurants aren’t showing any times after Sep 8 is due to OBB and figuring out the times and such on OBB nights.


----------



## Neurodude84

Personally, I like the look of several appetizers at Carthay, so I’ll likely just order 3 and call that dinner.


----------



## Tasmen

Matrixleos said:


> I have a family of 5 and for some table service reservations to show up, I had to select my party size at 2 and make the reservation.  Then once the reservation is booked, you're able to edit the number of people on that reservation.  I know I had to do that with Oga's, as they had nothing listed for a party of 5.  Although when I reserved for a party of 2, I was able to edit that reservation and select a party of 5.



I've tried that before and not had it work for me.  That said, going to try again  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## GBRforWDW

If anyone is interested, I have a reservation for Storytellers on Sunday Aug 1 at 10:45 for 3 people I'm going to release soon.  Let me know if you want it and I'll coordinate with you.


----------



## confetti

I'm about to throw back an 8:15 pm Oga's on 9/15, just FYI.  Hope someone can grab it!


----------



## Neurodude84

FYI all meals at Storytellers are now buffets. Menus are up.


----------



## BriannaRuth

SportsMadre said:


> Wondering the same...I now have Carthay Circle and Lamplight reservations for same night - will need to cancel one but which one?



Depends what you're looking for.  We had dinner there one year when we happened to be at DL for our anniversary and wished we hadn't spent the $$ on it.  For that price, I want ambience as well as great food.  CC is beautiful, but it's still a Disney restaurant inside the park, so lots of sweaty people in shorts, overly tired kids, and parents who are "letting the kids be kids" because it's Disney.  Table across the way from us had three kids under 6  who were literally running around the restaurant, including one of them trying to crawl under our table.  If I had it to do over again, I'd maybe have drinks in the lounge at Carthay but save the pricey dinner for Napa Rose (where I thought the food was also better, btw).


----------



## Morgan063006

If anyone is letting go of a Blue Bayou reservation between 9/5-9/10 (except 9/9), I’d be so grateful if you let me know!  I’m checking daily but so far no luck.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Curious if anyone here was able to be at Storytellers first character breakfast this morning.  Wondering how the food is and what the character interactions are like.  TIA


----------



## dorchrislen

Blue Bayou, August 18, 12:20 PM, 2 guests, I’m planning on canceling lunch after all. Let me know if you need this to try to coordinate the timing


----------



## nick262

If anyone is canceling a 8/26 Blue Bayou anytime for 4 please let me know. It is for my daughters 18th birthday.


----------



## disEAR

Still no reservations released for LampLight?


----------



## GBRforWDW

GBRforWDW said:


> If anyone is interested, I have a reservation for Storytellers on Sunday Aug 1 at 10:45 for 3 people I'm going to release soon.  Let me know if you want it and I'll coordinate with you.


I just released this for anyone interested


----------



## CommanderCanuck

disEAR said:


> Still no reservations released for LampLight?



Sadly still waiting for any DCA restaurants after Sept 8th.  Someone did mention the date does correspond to the first Oogie Boogie Bash on Sept 9th so maybe they are trying to figure out the availability or something.   I really hope they come soon so I can book my final few restaurants for Sept 11 and 13


----------



## Astylla

nick262 said:


> If anyone is canceling a 8/26 Blue Bayou anytime for 4 please let me know. It is for my daughters 18th birthday.




I have one for that date for 2 people..PM me and I can send you the info.


----------



## nick262

double post.


----------



## nick262

Astylla said:


> I have one for that date for 2 people..PM me and I can send you the info.


Messaged you


----------



## GBRforWDW

We decided to do our Storyteller reservation on the check out day of our first hotel.  We'll be picking up a car that morning as well, so we'll need to park at the grand Californian.  I know they offer free parking for 3 hours.  For this, do you park in the lot immediately in front of the hotel, or do you park across the street?  

Beyond that, and beyond dining, is there anything you recommend seeing or doing while at the Grand?  We'll probably try to stay the 3 hours we have for parking to get us to check in time for our second hotel, just wasn't sure what, if anything, there is to do there besides just looking around. 

Thanks all!  We arrive in Anaheim on Saturday and we are very excited!


----------



## DisSurfer878

GBRforWDW said:


> We decided to do our Storyteller reservation on the check out day of our first hotel.  We'll be picking up a car that morning as well, so we'll need to park at the grand Californian.  I know they offer free parking for 3 hours.  For this, do you park in the lot immediately in front of the hotel, or do you park across the street?
> 
> Beyond that, and beyond dining, is there anything you recommend seeing or doing while at the Grand?  We'll probably try to stay the 3 hours we have for parking to get us to check in time for our second hotel, just wasn't sure what, if anything, there is to do there besides just looking around.
> 
> Thanks all!  We arrive in Anaheim on Saturday and we are very excited!


You may have to park in the lot across the way, but you can't do so until you've checked in with the CM at the gatehouse in the driveway. So pull in, tell them you're here for a breakfast reservation at Storytellers (they may ask for your confirmation) and then they will give you directions on what to do/where to go.


----------



## GBRforWDW

DisSurfer878 said:


> You may have to park in the lot across the way, but you can't do so until you've checked in with the CM at the gatehouse in the driveway. So pull in, tell them you're here for a breakfast reservation at Storytellers (they may ask for your confirmation) and then they will give you directions on what to do/where to go.


Excellent info!  Thanks so much!


----------



## dhorner233

I will be able to book my dining reservations in 3 days. I've been monitoring the reservations for a week now and it seems it's impossible to get Oga's, Blue Bayou or Lamplighter.   

What am I doing wrong? When do they release the reservations for the next day? Do I need to be up and on my computer at 4:00 AM to have a chance of getting anything?


----------



## GBRforWDW

dhorner233 said:


> I will be able to book my dining reservations in 3 days. I've been monitoring the reservations for a week now and it seems it's impossible to get Oga's, Blue Bayou or Lamplighter.
> 
> What am I doing wrong? When do they release the reservations for the next day? Do I need to be up and on my computer at 4:00 AM to have a chance of getting anything?


Unfortunately it’s all a mystery.  They are not on top of releasing reservations on time.  They’re typically available between 45-60 days out and it’s not consistent.  Usually a block of dates is dropped sometime during that timeframe and not all restaurants at once. 

Best advice is to keep checking and don’t give up. also, it’s best to check the dining page for hours. If there are no hours available, they will not have released reservations for that restaurant. If the hours are available, but no adrs, that either means they’ll be releasing adrs soon or they could all be gone.


----------



## kucanhead

dhorner233 said:


> I will be able to book my dining reservations in 3 days. I've been monitoring the reservations for a week now and it seems it's impossible to get Oga's, Blue Bayou or Lamplighter.
> 
> What am I doing wrong? When do they release the reservations for the next day? Do I need to be up and on my computer at 4:00 AM to have a chance of getting anything?


Today is the 60 day window for me, so I got up at 2:55AM (Pacific) and hit the computer and logged into the Disneyland site. I refreshed the dining reservation page at 3:00AM and Blue Bayou showed up with full availability around the 6PM time I searched for. I snagged my reservation without issue. Looks like they are all gone now. I didn't even think about looking for Oga's. Maybe I'll be getting up at 3:00AM tomorrow as well...


----------



## dhorner233

kucanhead said:


> Today is the 60 day window for me, so I got up at 2:55AM (Pacific) and hit the computer and logged into the Disneyland site. I refreshed the dining reservation page at 3:00AM and Blue Bayou showed up with full availability around the 6PM time I searched for. I snagged my reservation without issue. Looks like they are all gone now. I didn't even think about looking for Oga's. Maybe I'll be getting up at 3:00AM tomorrow as well...



Ahhhh! Thank you! So 3 AM is the magic hour! I know when I book for Disney World I have to be on at 4:00 AM. I'm in the Pacific time zone too.

Thank you. I will be at 60 days in 3 days!


----------



## wishing4PA

dhorner233 said:


> Ahhhh! Thank you! So 3 AM is the magic hour! I know when I book for Disney World I have to be on at 4:00 AM. I'm in the Pacific time zone too.
> 
> Thank you. I will be at 60 days in 3 days!


Yes, that's the magic hour. But.... DLR has been, shall we say, a bit inconsistent? Now in some cases that was regarding restaurants that were just reopening post pandemic, but try 3 AM, hope for the best, and be prepared that it's possible for some reason the place you want won't be released exactly then. 
(Or maybe now they've worked out all the kinks, but I wouldn't count on it.)


----------



## kappyfamily

dhorner233 said:


> I will be able to book my dining reservations in 3 days. I've been monitoring the reservations for a week now and it seems it's impossible to get Oga's, Blue Bayou or Lamplighter.
> 
> What am I doing wrong? When do they release the reservations for the next day? Do I need to be up and on my computer at 4:00 AM to have a chance of getting anything?


My vacation is in 42 days and I watched ADR's super close. Lamplighter never came open until my 54th day. FYI


----------



## Araminta18

currently DCA ADRs are not open past Sept 8th, which is 45 days out. Come on Disney!


----------



## disEAR

Araminta18 said:


> currently DCA ADRs are not open past Sept 8th, which is 45 days out. Come on Disney!


For real! It can’t be that difficult to adjust the hours of availability for Oogie Boogie Bash!


----------



## avalon451

Araminta18 said:


> currently DCA ADRs are not open past Sept 8th, which is 45 days out. Come on Disney!


YES! Waiting on Carthay and LL!


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

Did Blue Bayou ever become available for 9/8 or 9/9? I've checked every day..


----------



## kappyfamily

nerdboyrockstar said:


> Did Blue Bayou ever become available for 9/8 or 9/9? I've checked every day..


I'm looking for those dates too and haven't seen anything yet


----------



## avalon451

nerdboyrockstar said:


> Did Blue Bayou ever become available for 9/8 or 9/9? I've checked every day..


I think it must have, because I was able to book it for lunch on 9/13. I think it was right at 60 days? (eta: I just checked and I made the reservation on 7/17 at around 7 am)


----------



## CommanderCanuck

nerdboyrockstar said:


> Did Blue Bayou ever become available for 9/8 or 9/9? I've checked every day..


They did come out. I think it was Friday July 16th when all blue bayou went live through whatever 60 days out was which for me included sept 12th when I am going. Hope something opens up for you.


----------



## dhorner233

GBRforWDW said:


> Best advice is to keep checking and don’t give up. also, it’s best to check the dining page for hours. If there are no hours available, they will not have released reservations for that restaurant. If the hours are available, but no adrs, that either means they’ll be releasing adrs soon or they could all be gone.



The 3 restaurants I'd like to get for my up coming trip are Lamplighter, Blue Bayou and Oga's Cantina.

After researching this, I see Lamplighter doesn't have hours for Sept 28 - Oct. 1 (when I'm going to be there). I guess you all are saying they have not released hours for it yet because of the Oogie Boogie Bash?

I will try 3:00 AM for Blue Bayou. I tried to check it this morning but when my alarm went off, I turned it off and fell asleep. I woke up a little after 4 and Blue Bayou was gone for the newly open booking day.

Has anyone ever gotten a reservation to Oga's?!?


----------



## Morgan063006

nerdboyrockstar said:


> Did Blue Bayou ever become available for 9/8 or 9/9? I've checked every day..


I’ve checked multiple times a day for every day that week except the 9th with no luck!  We have OBB tickets on the 9th so we aren’t using a park ticket that day so I haven’t looked for that date but none of the others have had anything.


----------



## wishing4PA

dhorner233 said:


> The 3 restaurants I'd like to get for my up coming trip are Lamplighter, Blue Bayou and Oga's Cantina.
> 
> After researching this, I see Lamplighter doesn't have hours for Sept 28 - Oct. 1 (when I'm going to be there). I guess you all are saying they have not released hours for it yet because of the Oogie Boogie Bash?
> 
> I will try 3:00 AM for Blue Bayou. I tried to check it this morning but when my alarm went off, I turned it off and fell asleep. I woke up a little after 4 and Blue Bayou was gone for the newly open booking day.
> 
> Has anyone ever gotten a reservation to Oga's?!?


The Blue Bayou calendar is greyed out after 9/25. So it's a good thing you got some extra sleep. 
ETA so are LL and Oga's -- My math shows that's due to the 60 day limit, but I'm pretty tired right now so could be off on that.


----------



## Dmto4

I just happened to be awake between 3 and 5 this morning. I didn’t even try ink to look until almost 4 for Blue Bayou. Today is 60 days out for me. There were three time slots available. I grabbed one for lunch as dinner was gone.  Maybe I’ll try to get up at 3:00 in a couple days to see if I can get a better day/time, but at least I have something!


----------



## disneegrl4eva

Has anybody heard anything about reopening up Minnie and Friends soon? I heard a rumor that it was going to reopen but nothing more than that yet.


----------



## CommanderCanuck

disneegrl4eva said:


> Has anybody heard anything about reopening up Minnie and Friends soon? I heard a rumor that it was going to reopen but nothing more than that yet.



Plaza Inn – Minnie & Friends Breakfast (_opening August 12;  bookings available soon_)
That is all we know


----------



## disneegrl4eva

CommanderCanuck said:


> Plaza Inn – Minnie & Friends Breakfast (_opening August 12;  bookings available soon_)
> That is all we know


ya thats all Ive heard as well...I keep checking but nothing yet


----------



## CommanderCanuck

disneegrl4eva said:


> ya thats all Ive heard as well...I keep checking but nothing yet


Being that we are 2ish weeks out you would think they would say stuff.  Still waiting on anything about DCA restaurants post Sept 9th.


----------



## DYOBL0305

Our dates aren’t until December but I keep randomly finding times available for the breakfast-character dining (storytellers) for 4 guests but not for 6. This is probably a long shot, but does anyone know if you’re able to make reservations and then add guests after? Anything above 5 guests I’m just having a hard time finding available times for at the moment. I’m hoping it’s because they just opened it up, and that it will be much easier to find ressies for group of 6 closer to our December trip


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

I have added guests but it has been a very long time - 2012 I had originally made reservations for Minnie & Friends, and for the Princess Breakfast at Ariel's Grotto for just my family of (then) 5.  Additional extended family was able to join, and I was able to call and add an additional 5 for each event - I did have to call, and I was happy to adjust our time (heck, even our day if it had come to it), but they were able to adjust our reservation.

I have absolutely no idea if this is remotely the same experience anymore, but you could try grabbing the time you want and then calling to add. Worst case you have to cancel it and keep looking!


----------



## CommanderCanuck

Hours have just been posted for Napa Rose through September 15th.  Hopefully reservations are imminent.


----------



## CommanderCanuck

Napa Rose reservations are now live through Sept 15th


----------



## Araminta18

CommanderCanuck said:


> Napa Rose reservations are now live through Sept 15th


Sweet!  now if only we can get Lamplight and Carthay to open up past Sept 8th.  Come on Disney!


----------



## CommanderCanuck

Araminta18 said:


> Sweet!  now if only we can get Lamplight and Carthay to open up past Sept 8th.  Come on Disney!


I'm right there with you.  Carthay for Sept 11 and Lamplight for Sept 13.  Really hoping it comes through soon as this constant watching is getting old for things that are now like 40 days out.


----------



## avalon451

CommanderCanuck said:


> I'm right there with you.  Carthay for Sept 11 and Lamplight for Sept 13.  Really hoping it comes through soon as this constant watching is getting old for things that are now like 40 days out.


Me, too! Carthay for the 13th and LL for the 14th.


----------



## Titainokc

I've had luck finding Blue Bayou reservations for my trip, but not for Oga's Cantina. It doesn't appear that those times post when Blue Bayou does at 3 A.M. Does anyone know what time Oga's reservation slots drop?


----------



## disneegrl4eva

FeistyDisneyMom said:


> I have added guests but it has been a very long time - 2012 I had originally made reservations for Minnie & Friends, and for the Princess Breakfast at Ariel's Grotto for just my family of (then) 5.  Additional extended family was able to join, and I was able to call and add an additional 5 for each event - I did have to call, and I was happy to adjust our time (heck, even our day if it had come to it), but they were able to adjust our reservation.
> 
> I have absolutely no idea if this is remotely the same experience anymore, but you could try grabbing the time you want and then calling to add. Worst case you have to cancel it and keep looking!


Yeah the experience that you had is long gone… Because I used to do the same thing… first of all it’s virtually impossible to get somebody on the phone in a reasonable amount of time you’re going to wait ….this morning… I did the chat on the my Disney experience and I put the question in at 8:25 I did not get a response until 10 o’clock… It was for something completely different but it’s taking long periods of time …. And that’s pretty minimal in comparison to calling in… but the issue is I can’t even make a random time slot because they’re not showing up as being physically open… and they are supposed to re-open as of August 12 and no one is being able to make any reservations because they’re not available


----------



## disneegrl4eva

CommanderCanuck said:


> I'm right there with you.  Carthay for Sept 11 and Lamplight for Sept 13.  Really hoping it comes through soon as this constant watching is getting old for things that are now like 40 days out.


i’ve been hearing that lamp light is not showing up reservations until 46 and 47 days out so I don’t know about that either


----------



## CommanderCanuck

disneegrl4eva said:


> i’ve been hearing that lamp light is not showing up reservations until 46 and 47 days out so I don’t know about that either


Sept 9 (first day with no times for DCA restaurants) is only 42 days out now.  Really wish there was a hard limit to how low they can go but we will see what happens.


----------



## avalon451

CommanderCanuck said:


> Sept 9 (first day with no times for DCA restaurants) is only 42 days out now.  Really wish there was a hard limit to how low they can go but we will see what happens.


Somebody was speculating earlier that it may have something to do with Oogie Boogie Bash starting up in September, and they’re trying to figure out how that will impact the restaurants in CA. I for one would love to take a break at LL during the Bash- we’re going on the 14th- but we’ll have to see how it all works out.


----------



## dhorner233

Dmto4 said:


> I just happened to be awake between 3 and 5 this morning. I didn’t even try ink to look until almost 4 for Blue Bayou. Today is 60 days out for me. There were three time slots available. I grabbed one for lunch as dinner was gone.  Maybe I’ll try to get up at 3:00 in a couple days to see if I can get a better day/time, but at least I have something!



Today is 60 days out for me too!! 

I got up at 2:50, refreshed at 3:00:00 asked for 9/28 at 6:00. There it was! But then, I had to sign in! Big mistake not being signed in before 3:00!!!!!! 

Tried again and got 5:50!  Finished the reservation by 3:02. Checked for reservations for 6:00 at 3:03 and all 27 restaurants were unavailable!!! 

And that was just for Day 1 of 4 days!



CommanderCanuck said:


> Plaza Inn – Minnie & Friends Breakfast (_opening August 12;  bookings available soon_)
> That is all we know



I'd love to get a reservation for Minnie's Breakfast for Oct. 1. I assume when they do release, it will be at 3:00 am? So, I better plan on being on the computer at 3 am this Monday. 



Titainokc said:


> I've had luck finding Blue Bayou reservations for my trip, but not for Oga's Cantina. It doesn't appear that those times post when Blue Bayou does at 3 A.M. Does anyone know what time Oga's reservation slots drop?



Yes, when can you reserve Oga's!? I have never seen any times available for Oga's. Ever!  I guess you can do walk up and wait mobile order when you get there.

And still waiting for Lamplighter to open up for 9/29 and 9/30.....


----------



## egritz

For over a week I've been trying to get reservations for 9/21 at Storyteller's... I think I tried on the day they released (because you couldn't check for 9/22)  I found a reservation for 7:40am, but that's earlier than I wanted.  I've checked daily and I've found nothing since (and that single reservation disappeared within a day) We have a day with Halloween Party Tickets, but no park ticket, so I was hoping to do Storyteller's that morning to still have some Disney fun while we wait for 3pm to roll around.


----------



## smartlabelprint

disneycat321 said:


> I wonder if they’d also refund the fee they’d charge my credit card for missing a dining reservation… I made a couple opposite park reservations because I figured we’d be there in the evening after hopping. Didn’t know this would be an issue since I don’t think it has been at WDW. Ugh.


Someone probably answered below…I think if you have a reservation they may let you in.


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

I just really want to go to Lamplight Lounge but I don't know when availability will show up.. I'm going 9/16-20th (with the 20th being departure day so no park)


----------



## dhorner233

Tomorrow I will be 60 days out from my first day in California Adventure but I guess I won't be able to book anything because they haven't released times for anything in California Adventure past the start of Oogie Boogie's Bash.


----------



## smartlabelprint

Bigmace said:


> I assume it would be okay to go the Blue Bayou just for dessert? Not really feeling the menu right now but love the atmosphere. We have a 7:10pm reservation but will probably want to get dinner somewhere else.


I did once and regretted it. It was awkward, the staff wasn’t pleased and their desserts are honestly not that great.


----------



## smartlabelprint

Matrixleos said:


> Speaking as a former server during my college years.  There is a difference in a party taking up a table for 20 minutes to enjoy a dessert on the menu, compared to a dinning party whose going to sit down for a meal for 1-2 hours.
> 
> If it's a quick visit, like having a dessert, I never expected more than the normal tip percentage.  Now if that party sat down at that same table for 2 hours and just had a dessert and a glass of water and they didn't leave something "extra" for tying up one of my tables, then I'd have an issue.


But there’s no way to indicate you need a short reservation. They aren’t offering walk up. So no one is going to get that spot. Plus the servers will have lower tips because they lost a table.


----------



## dhorner233

I was up at 3 am, again. 60 days out for California Adventure. Of course, nothing was available for Carthay, Lamplighter or Wine Co. since they haven't released their hours yet.  I booked the Jazz Kitchen in DTD to take a break from the parks midday but would trade that for dinner at Lamplighter's....


----------



## avalon451

dhorner233 said:


> I was up at 3 am, again. 60 days out for California Adventure. Of course, nothing was available for Carthay, Lamplighter or Wine Co. since they haven't released their hours yet.  I booked the Jazz Kitchen in DTD to take a break from the parks midday but would trade that for dinner at Lamplighter's....


Yes, I’m 45 days out, and nothing yet.


----------



## Bigmace

smartlabelprint said:


> I did once and regretted it. It was awkward, the staff wasn’t pleased and their desserts are honestly not that great.



We ended up doing it no problem when we were there in June. We were probably only there for about 30 mins. Was not awkward at all and left a decent tip on a ~$20 check. Totally worth for the ambiance.


----------



## BriannaRuth

I know I saw a reference to an app that notifies you when reservations become available, but I can't find it.  Anyone?


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

Mouse dining and Mousewatchers !


----------



## dhorner233

BriannaRuth said:


> I know I saw a reference to an app that notifies you when reservations become available, but I can't find it.  Anyone?



I haven't used it but I saved this link: https://***********.com


----------



## dhorner233

Day 3 of 4. Missed my alarm  But was still able to get my breakfast at Storytellers at 8:30 even though I didn't book it until 5 am there were still plenty of times.

So, tomorrow is my last 60 day in advance morning. I don't think I'll have any problem getting Cafe Orleans. 

I'm counting on all of you to let me known when Lamplighter opens up for the end of Sept.


----------



## Kenshin21

Have they started reservations for plaza inn breakfast yet? I can’t seem to find info online except coming soon.


----------



## DisSurfer878

Kenshin21 said:


> Have they started reservations for plaza inn breakfast yet? I can’t seem to find info online except coming soon.


Yep that's about all there is right now. Welcoming to the waiting club!! We should get matching tshirts.


----------



## Lexxiefern

DisSurfer878 said:


> Yep that's about all there is right now. Welcoming to the waiting club!! We should get matching tshirts.


Add me to the club! It’s tradition we go every trip and buy the picture. It’s been 4 years since our last trip and I really hope to be able to go


----------



## kappyfamily

I noticed on September 8th when I search for dinner times Fantasmic To Go Hungry Bear option comes up. That's the first time I've seen that. Did I miss something? Has F! been announced as coming back?


----------



## DisSurfer878

kappyfamily said:


> I noticed on September 8th when I search for dinner times Fantasmic To Go Hungry Bear option comes up. That's the first time I've seen that. Did I miss something? Has F! been announced as coming back?


OMG. No, BUT THIS IS EXCITING. It gives me hope lol


----------



## kappyfamily

DisSurfer878 said:


> OMG. No, BUT THIS IS EXCITING. It gives me hope lol


I know! I thought this was very interesting! I've been stalking the ADRs the past few weeks and today is the first time this has popped up. Fingers crossed!


----------



## serendipityaey

Was hoping for a blue bayou October 6th. Have they been available 60 days out?


----------



## goooof1

serendipityaey said:


> Was hoping for a blue bayou October 6th. Have they been available 60 days out?



short answer: maybe or sometimes or not.   Scroll back a few pages for lots of discussion about Blue Bayou and other TS.


----------



## kucanhead

serendipityaey said:


> Was hoping for a blue bayou October 6th. Have they been available 60 days out?


When I tried last week, it was available at 3AM Pacific at the 60 day mark.


----------



## JennaDeeDooDah

I have been up since 4:50 central time to try and book dining reservations for October 1 and nothing is available. And when I say "nothing", I don't mean nothing I want. I mean that there are no reservations available at all at Disneyland, California Adventure, Downtown Disney, the resorts, NOTHING. I checked for 2 hours straight. Took a break to for a run, came back, and still nothing. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Tasmen

I'm not sure if someone posted about this yet but I received an email asking me to change my Wine Trattoria reservation on 8/9 from 7:30 to 5:30 as they are closing early.  Not sure what is up with that.


----------



## donaldanddaisy

Lexxiefern said:


> Add me to the club! It’s tradition we go every trip and buy the picture. It’s been 4 years since our last trip and I really hope to be able to go



Waiting too! We will be there in 3 weeks and I really want this reservation.  I assumed, incorrectly, that today would be the day. It's got to open up this week, doesn't it?


----------



## CommanderCanuck

Tasmen said:


> I'm not sure if someone posted about this yet but I received an email asking me to change my Wine Trattoria reservation on 8/9 from 7:30 to 5:30 as they are closing early.  Not sure what is up with that.


They have updated all times at Wine Country for those they shared to be 12:30 - 3:55 for lunch and 4:00 - 7:00 for dinner.  I saw someone get a similar e-mail a few weeks ago.  Seems they are lessening the hours so they need people that made reservations for outside their new timeslots to either move into them or give up their reservation.  Sucks where you planned ahead and a change is required to something less optimal to your original plan.


----------



## dhorner233

serendipityaey said:


> Was hoping for a blue bayou October 6th. Have they been available 60 days out?





kucanhead said:


> When I tried last week, it was available at 3AM Pacific at the 60 day mark.



I was up at 2:55, 60 days out. Refreshed at 3:00 AM and got Blue Bayou for dinner. 

Good luck! Your day is coming but....... see below



JennaDeeDooDah said:


> I have been up since 4:50 central time to try and book dining reservations for October 1 and nothing is available. And when I say "nothing", I don't mean nothing I want. I mean that there are no reservations available at all at Disneyland, California Adventure, Downtown Disney, the resorts, NOTHING. I checked for 2 hours straight. Took a break to for a run, came back, and still nothing. This is ridiculous.



I thought it would be a slam dunk to wrap up my 4 day visit with Cafe Orleans for dinner on Oct. Up and on at 3 AM, like I have been every day for a week now...... and NOTHING!!! NO restaurants have any hours past Sept. 30.

Has anyone heard they are afraid they will have to close Disneyland, again? I show you my vaccine card! I'll wear a mask 24/7, I promise!! just don't close the park!!


----------



## JennaDeeDooDah

dhorner233 said:


> I thought it would be a slam dunk to wrap up my 4 day visit with Cafe Orleans for dinner on Oct. Up and on at 3 AM, like I have been every day for a week now...... and NOTHING!!! NO restaurants have any hours past Sept. 30.


And here we are... ten hours later and nope. Still no times posted for any restaurant past Sep. 30. I think I find it especially frustrating because we are WDW vets and have never experienced anything like this there.


----------



## DisSurfer878

Okay ya'll. We are TEN DAYS 10 DAAAYYSS from Plaza Inn Breakfast Reopening. AND THEY ARE STILL NOT TAKING RESERVATIONS. Is Minnie being a diva or what?!?


----------



## dhorner233

JennaDeeDooDah said:


> And here we are... ten hours later and nope. Still no times posted for any restaurant past Sep. 30. I think I find it especially frustrating because we are WDW vets and have never experienced anything like this there.



I know, right! In DW you'd be able to book your whole stay once you got within X days of your first day. Instead of getting up every morning at 3 am for each day of your trip.


----------



## pharmama

FWIW, Dining reservations have ALWAYS been this sporadic at DLR with their release dates and times. I'm not saying this is ok or acceptable, just that it isn't new behavior. However, it used to be that it wasn't a big deal because reservations were plentiful and easy to get with a few exceptions... now that they seem to be much more limited it's definitely more of an issue (still not staffed?  Leaving more room for walk-ins/virtual wait list? more demand as people are freaked out about mobile order drama?  Influx of WDW vets who want to book right at 60 days? IDK...).


----------



## GBRforWDW

pharmama said:


> FWIW, Dining reservations have ALWAYS been this sporadic at DLR with their release dates and times. I'm not saying this is ok or acceptable, just that it isn't new behavior. However, it used to be that it wasn't a big deal because reservations were plentiful and easy to get with a few exceptions... now that they seem to be much more limited it's definitely more of an issue (still not staffed?  Leaving more room for walk-ins/virtual wait list? more demand as people are freaked out about mobile order drama?  Influx of WDW vets who want to book right at 60 days? IDK...).


Probably a combination of all the above! Lol.  We are currently at DL and have reservations for nearly every in park restaurant, so I know it's possible to get them but also know they weren't all available at the same time.  Some were very stubborn about opening reservations up, but being here now, I'm so glad we've had the luck we've had.  We much prefer being able to go inside, sit down and relax to eat..


----------



## thanxfornoticin

So there is really no specific plan around when DL dining reservations become available?  As if planning a Disney vacation wasn't challenging enough right now!  Some restaurants have availability through early September, some mid-September, some late.  And if we miss that arbitrary day when they extend by 2-3 weeks for reservations, we'll probably not get the day/time/place we're hoping for!  But they have me captive now - so I check each morning hoping they've extended later in September.  Makes you wonder why they need to make this so difficult.


----------



## JennaDeeDooDah

I'm wondering if we aren't all the subjects in some large social experiment. perhaps Disney is studying us to know just exactly how far and in what specific way we can be pushed to make us stronger and/or more loyal and exactly where that breaking point is.

Well played, Disney. But you won't break me!


----------



## Neurodude84

JennaDeeDooDah said:


> I'm wondering if we aren't all the subjects in some large social experiment. perhaps Disney is studying us to know just exactly how far and in what specific way we can be pushed to make us stronger and/or more loyal and exactly where that breaking point is.
> 
> Well played, Disney. But you won't break me!


Ok, I’ll come clean. I’m writing my Ph. D. thesis on the effect of uncertainty on people 18 months into a pandemic and Disney said they’d help. The good news is I’m only collecting data for the next year and a half.


----------



## kikismom

Okay this is getting ridiculous. I just got off the phone with Ralph Brennan's, I called their direct line. They are booked up until "mid-October" she said. I asked about going through Disney directly for reservations and she said there won't be any. She said that came directly from "management". That was the only place that was a must for us and now we won't get to go.


----------



## dhorner233

kikismom said:


> Okay this is getting ridiculous. I just got off the phone with Ralph Brennan's, I called their direct line. They are booked up until "mid-October" she said. I asked about going through Disney directly for reservations and she said there won't be any. She said that came directly from "management". That was the only place that was a must for us and now we won't get to go.



How can they be booked through mid Oct? They haven't opened reservations past Sept. 30th. Is there another way to book them other than through Disney. I have the Jazz Kitchen booked for Wed. Sept 29 but want to trade it for Lamplighter.

Has anyone called Disneyland and asked about opening up dining hours/reservations? I tried but gave up after about 5 minutes of options and announcements and warnings that their wait time was going to be ridiculous.


----------



## kikismom

I absolutely asked her that, I said that we can't even make reservations through Disneys site yet how can you be booked. She said it came directly from management that they were booked. 

I see they have two openings on September 29th right now so I have no idea. I'm frustrated because if I could have booked prior to the 60 days I would have since we are a large party. I checked their site last week, not through Disneys but the direct site and it says that they are taking walk ups only. 

I use Ralph Brennan's to get my husband to go to DL every three years, my daughter and I go at least every year but he doesn't really love it. I'm not sure when I'm going to give him this info.


----------



## MonocularVision

Could you just walk up to Ralph Brennan’s and wait for a table?


----------



## Neurodude84

MonocularVision said:


> Could you just walk up to Ralph Brennan’s and wait for a table?


Just sit down at a table and demand a menu. I’m sure it’ll work! Stand your ground!


----------



## kikismom

Perhaps but 


MonocularVision said:


> Could you just walk up to Ralph Brennan’s and wait for a table?



Perhaps. We have 9 people though so it will be tough. It will probably be that my husband goes with one other person in the group and the rest of us go elsewhere.


----------



## MonocularVision

Neurodude84 said:


> Just sit down at a table and demand a menu. I’m sure it’ll work! Stand your ground!


It just might work!


----------



## CO2CA

I'm late to the game but thanks for creating and updating this thread with info. It's going to be our turn in a couple of weeks and I'm slightly terrified for the 3am wakeups and school/TA/job schedules. I don't mind doing it for a few nights, but a week+  Hoping things are up and able to book at 60 days out


----------



## RRAR2007

DisSurfer878 said:


> Okay ya'll. We are TEN DAYS 10 DAAAYYSS from Plaza Inn Breakfast Reopening. AND THEY ARE STILL NOT TAKING RESERVATIONS. Is Minnie being a diva or what?!?


Me too, I just checked for late August and they still haven’t opened reservations. If it’s anything like the other restaurants, they’ll open breakfast reservations August 10th for August 12th.


----------



## alwaysursula

We are 60 days out today and I woke up early hoping to get a couple of reservations. Our travel dates haven't even opened up yet on the calendar. This is our first trip to DL(many WDW trips under our belt) and I am so disappointed! I guess all I can do is check in all day. My travel agent is getting the same thing on her end.


----------



## CommanderCanuck

alwaysursula said:


> We are 60 days out today and I woke up early hoping to get a couple of reservations. Our travel dates haven't even opened up yet on the calendar. This is our first trip to DL(many WDW trips under our belt) and I am so disappointed! I guess all I can do is check in all day. My travel agent is getting the same thing on her end.


This has been par for the course the past month for me.  They haven't posted any DCA restaurants after Sept 8th which we think has to do with Oogie Boogie Bash starting on Sept 9th.  And when Oct 1 came around for when you should be able to book, no one has been able to book anything I believe including DL, DCA or DtD.  It is a waiting game at this point for them to randomly post but when I got Napa Rose about a week ago, it was posted at 3 AM EDT.  Seems IF brand new reservations on the 60 days out are going to go live, it will be 6 AM EDT and if they add hours to a something under 60 days, it will go live at 3 AM EDT the next morning.  Hope you/your agent are able to eventually get the restaurants you want.


----------



## roxy72

Disney Parks Blog has a great update about reopening's, including Princess Breakfast at Napa Rose (too $$ for me), reservations for lunch and dinner at Trader Sam's, reopening Carnation Cafe AND Goofy's Kitchen! Hot diggity dog!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...more-reopening/?CMP=SOC-DPFY21Q4wo0729210041A


----------



## donaldanddaisy

So happy to finally have a date and not need to constantly refresh the Minnie and Friends page! And, I've never eaten at Trader Sam's, but thinking that might be my casual birthday dinner meal. Looks better than a lot of the in park options I was considering.


----------



## dreynolds1982

Looks like Trader Sam's is opening for advance resys beginning Aug. 11 (for dates starting Aug. 15). Looks like I'll be up bright an early on Aug. 11 to try and snag one for our Aug. 24-27 trip!


----------



## Rich M

So happy to hear about Goofy's kitchen coming back but disappointed it won't have characters to begin with.  I hope the price reflects that.


----------



## DisSurfer878

Rich M said:


> So happy to hear about Goofy's kitchen coming back but disappointed it won't have characters to begin with.  I hope the price reflects that.


Storytellers breakfast was priced lower before the characters returned, so it's a possibility


----------



## DisSurfer878

dreynolds1982 said:


> Looks like Trader Sam's is opening for advance resys beginning Aug. 11 (for dates starting Aug. 15). Looks like I'll be up bright an early on Aug. 11 to try and snag one for our Aug. 24-27 trip!


August 11th: another Disney day staring at the Thunder Mountain Goat while we all complain about it on The Dis


----------



## Araminta18

Ooh ressies at Trader Sams sounds awesome!! I wanted to try but wasn’t sure if we’d get in. This will be great.


----------



## kappyfamily

Can someone please remind me what time reservations open to book? We’re in Oregon. Sorry I should know this by now…..


----------



## dhorner233

kappyfamily said:


> Can someone please remind me what time reservations open to book? We’re in Oregon. Sorry I should know this by now…..



I'm in WA and it's 3:00 AM our time (PST)  I've been gettin up at 3 am for days now...


----------



## dhorner233

roxy72 said:


> Disney Parks Blog has a great update about reopening's, including Princess Breakfast at Napa Rose (too $$ for me), reservations for lunch and dinner at Trader Sam's, reopening Carnation Cafe AND Goofy's Kitchen! Hot diggity dog!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...more-reopening/?CMP=SOC-DPFY21Q4wo0729210041A



Thanks so much for that link! That is wonderful news! I want to add Trader Sam's, Minnie at the Plaza and Goofy's kitchen to my trip now!! 

But, that still doesn't answer the mystery of when I can book Lamplight Lounge and Cafe Orleans.


----------



## Araminta18

HOURS ARE POSTED FOR LAMPLIGHT LOUNGE!!!


----------



## CommanderCanuck

Araminta18 said:


> HOURS ARE POSTED FOR LAMPLIGHT LOUNGE!!!


Ready to be up at 3am to hopefully get it and fill out the final spot on my list for the trip besides upgrading a meal to trader sams maybe next week


----------



## GeneralTso

I tell ya---something is fishy with the system. Absolutely nothing (NOTHING) available on the 60 day mark, then reservations pop up over the coming days.
I've seen availability for many things the first part of our trip, and it's kind of a rolling availability that opens up as the week progresses.
Very weird.


----------



## disEAR

Araminta18 said:


> HOURS ARE POSTED FOR LAMPLIGHT LOUNGE!!!



Are you seeing reservations available to book?


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

Araminta18 said:


> HOURS ARE POSTED FOR LAMPLIGHT LOUNGE!!!


Nothing is available though I tried all dates from now until my stay and it says nothing is available


----------



## CommanderCanuck

Snap Crackle Pop said:


> Nothing is available though I tried all dates from now until my stay and it says nothing is available


Last time hours went up in the afternoon for Napa Rose, it was 3am est that the bookings were available the upcoming night. So not a guarantee but likely in 5 hours we hopefully can book


----------



## Astylla

CommanderCanuck said:


> Last time hours went up in the afternoon for Napa Rose, it was 3am est that the bookings were available the upcoming night. So not a guarantee but likely in 5 hours we hopefully can book



Setting my alarm now , good thing I'm off work tomorrow lol. Trying to get lunch there before OBB starts


----------



## avalon451

CommanderCanuck said:


> Last time hours went up in the afternoon for Napa Rose, it was 3am est that the bookings were available the upcoming night. So not a guarantee but likely in 5 hours we hopefully can book


3 am eastern? Thought it was pacific?

Also, interesting that the hours are up for LL but not for Carthay restaurant yet!


----------



## serendipityaey

avalon451 said:


> 3 am eastern? Thought it was pacific?



Someone else mentioned that last time hours came out in the afternoon the first drop was at 3am eastern. Subsequent normal drops were then at 3am pacific after that


----------



## GBRforWDW

Araminta18 said:


> HOURS ARE POSTED FOR LAMPLIGHT LOUNGE!!!


We ate there for lunch on Tuesday and it was soooo good.  Food was absolutely delicious.   Good luck scoring your reservation!


----------



## Astylla

Just made a reservation for Wine County Trattoria on September 11th as a backup to Lamplight in case anyone is interested.


----------



## GBRforWDW

For those looking at character meals, I wanted to let you know at Storytellers, the characters are not coming back throughout the after close time.  I know I read in the past, characters would have more fun together when only a few guests were left, so wanted to let you know that wasn't happening if you plan a late breakfast.

The food is really good though, so still absolutely worth it!   We had a 10:45 reservation today, but had plenty of time to get seconds and Even thirds if we wanted.  We also saw the characters as we first came in, which I guess was close to 11, we were running a little late, then one additional time around 11:20.  I did ask our server later if they were done for the day and he confirmed that was all the appearances they would make.


----------



## CommanderCanuck

avalon451 said:


> 3 am eastern? Thought it was pacific?
> 
> Also, interesting that the hours are up for LL but not for Carthay restaurant yet!


The rules I have seen are 3am est if it is less than 60 days out and 6am est if it is 60 days out. Wine country trattoria just went up for all days before oct 3rd and blue bayou and cafe orleans just went up for oct 1/2


----------



## Astylla

CommanderCanuck said:


> The rules I have seen are 3am est if it is less than 60 days out and 6am est if it is 60 days out. Wine country trattoria just went up for all days before oct 3rd and blue bayou and cafe orleans just went up for oct 1/2



But where are you Lamplight Lounge..


----------



## Astylla

Just booked Lamplight Lounge for September 11th, they are live !


----------



## Kiana Kahale

Astylla said:


> Just booked Lamplight Lounge for September 11th, they are live !


Thank you! Just booked for sept 16th. Yippee! Looks like they close early on OBB nights.


----------



## BriannaRuth

Just booked Oct 1 and 2 Lamplight, BB


----------



## Astylla

Kiana Kahale said:


> Thank you! Just booked for sept 16th. Yippee! Looks like they close early on OBB nights.



Yeah staying at GCV for OBB weekend of the 11th , so figured can enter into DCA directly at 3pm , then have appetizers/drinks before the party starts


----------



## avalon451

Just booked LL for the 14th. 4:55, last available slot before OBB, I guess. So they dropped at 2:00 Pacific time?


----------



## Astylla

avalon451 said:


> Just booked LL for the 14th. 4:55, last available slot before OBB, I guess. So they dropped at 2:00 Pacific time?



Yeah basically was just browsing reservations on the app while watching TV and noticed it loaded  jjst after 2am PDT so immediately after reserving came to post here.


----------



## CommanderCanuck

I CAN FINALLY RELAX. Got my final two reservations this morning with Lamplight Lounge and Wine Country Trattoria.  Wine Country is mostly a backup though incase I fail at getting Trader Sam's when it goes live next week for a very specific set of times.  I really hope everyone is able to get the times they want and get their experiences they are looking for.


----------



## stlrod

Great information.  I not only got LL for the 12th, I was able to pick up Storyteller's for Brunch that day (probably because someone moved over to LL.)  Thanks.


----------



## JennaDeeDooDah

So happy they finally released some times for late September and early October! I wasn't able to get Storytellers Breakfast or Carthay Circle as they haven't posted times for during our trip just yet, but I was able to get Blue Bayou on October 1 and Lamplight Lounge on September 30! I was able to get Storytellers Dinner on the 30th for dinner, but hoping for breakfast on the 2nd. Can y'all tell me about dinner there? Worth it?


----------



## hopemax

Yay!  Got Lamplight for party night, although doing it was a bit of a mess.  I have 2 Disney accounts, and I accidentally logged into the wrong one to make the reservation, and then wondered why it wasn't showing up in My Plans.  So I had to make a 2nd reservation, and then cancel the first.  Also, it wasn't recognizing my Disney Visa that I have tied to my account.  I used another CC and that worked, but it's always something.


----------



## dhorner233

CommanderCanuck said:


> I CAN FINALLY RELAX. Got my final two reservations this morning with Lamplight Lounge and Wine Country Trattoria.  Wine Country is mostly a backup though incase I fail at getting Trader Sam's when it goes live next week for a very specific set of times.  I really hope everyone is able to get the times they want and get their experiences they are looking for.



lol That's how I feel - I can finally relax!!!! I got Lamplight on 9/29 and Cafe Orleans for 10/1!!!! 

Or, I can relax until next Wednesday when I will try to get Trader Sam's and Goofy's Kitchen for our check in, check out dates!

I've got my Oogie Boogie Bash tickets. Everything is falling into place!


----------



## disEAR

Got our final reservations at LLL, though I don’t see too many Brunch reservations.


----------



## GBRforWDW

So happy for everyone that was finally able to book for September! What an annoyance!  Lol

Trust me though, all these restaurants are so good.  We are having so much fun eating this week.


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

I finally was able to get the lamplight lounge reservation and I’m so excited to eat there again. I can’t decide if I want to do the character breakfast (but it’s not available yet lol.. so maybe not)


----------



## BriannaRuth

avalon451 said:


> Just booked LL for the 14th. 4:55, last available slot before OBB, I guess. So they dropped at 2:00 Pacific time?


Yes they dropped at 2am Pacific.


----------



## slykrab

Got my last reservation for my trip- was waiting for wine country t on 9/10.  YAY!!!


----------



## avalon451

Hmmm, it’s 8 am Pacific and there’s still plenty of LL availability, 6 hours after the drop. I mean, yay? But why did I set an alarm for 3?!


----------



## kikismom

Oh my gosh. First time actually reserving since the pandemic. Is anyone having luck with making reservations for more than 4 people? Also I used to be able to hold two reservations for the same restaurant I think. I tried to make two reservations for Ralph Brennan's and it would only let me replace one, I had to frantically sign my husband up for an account to make the second one. Also I could only get tables for 4 and not 5 so I'm kind of freaking out about bringing 9 people to reservations where I have two tables of 4. There are three kids so they can squish on one side. 

I am going to try for a few more but we're going to stick to quick service this trip I think if it doesn't go smoothly. As the planner for all of us I'm getting stressed trying to make everyone happy, including myself. 

 So glad I have you guys to vent to!! Nobody in my circle knows the woes of planning the perfect DLR trip.


----------



## ClaudiaKincaid

This is so insanely frustrating -- trying to book for 10/4, and there is NO availability at any restaurant; also it looks like the whole month of October just opened up, but trying to click a later date just returns an error message. Anybody else able to book for 10/4?


----------



## Briarrose1306

On the small chance that this has not been already mentioned, I found a FB post last night informing that Blue Bayou reservations were only showing up when you searched a time not a meal (ie 3pm vs Lunch).  As I had no luck seeing BB come up in my searches I gave it a shot and got a reservation.  Just want to pass along the helpful info in case it hadn't been mentioned.


----------



## GBRforWDW

kikismom said:


> Oh my gosh. First time actually reserving since the pandemic. Is anyone having luck with making reservations for more than 4 people? Also I used to be able to hold two reservations for the same restaurant I think. I tried to make two reservations for Ralph Brennan's and it would only let me replace one, I had to frantically sign my husband up for an account to make the second one. Also I could only get tables for 4 and not 5 so I'm kind of freaking out about bringing 9 people to reservations where I have two tables of 4. There are three kids so they can squish on one side.
> 
> I am going to try for a few more but we're going to stick to quick service this trip I think if it doesn't go smoothly. As the planner for all of us I'm getting stressed trying to make everyone happy, including myself.
> 
> So glad I have you guys to vent to!! Nobody in my circle knows the woes of planning the perfect DLR trip.


Disney dining is finicky with odd number of groups sometimes.  I usually would try for 4 or 6


----------



## roxy72

GBRforWDW said:


> We ate there for lunch on Tuesday and it was soooo good.  Food was absolutely delicious.   Good luck scoring your reservation!


Yum, what did you get for lunch? We were able to book reservations today too, and we're looking forward to our first meal at Lamplight!


----------



## GBRforWDW

roxy72 said:


> Yum, what did you get for lunch? We were able to book reservations today too, and we're looking forward to our first meal at Lamplight!


I had the Cheddar Burger and my wife had the Salmon sandwich.  I have pictures of both in my Disneyland trip report if you want to make your mouth water.


----------



## avalon451

I just realized I have Oga’s reservations for 9:30 am on the morning we’re starting in DCA, Wednesday, Sept 15th, for 4 people. Anybody want to coordinate and grab those when I release them?


----------



## butterscotchcollins

I’m a DL newbie trying to navigate reservations here for the first time. Apologies if this was answered earlier, I couldn’t find:

How absolutely necessary are ADRs on DL property? Is walk-up availability more accessible than it is at WDW? We’re going for 2 park days 9/30 and 10/1 and are planning to be in-park O-C so not looking to stop/go out of our way for a long sit-down meal but those Double-Baked Nachos at cocktails at Craftsman Bar are calling my name!!!


----------



## dhorner233

avalon451 said:


> I just realized I have Oga’s reservations for 9:30 am on the morning we’re starting in DCA, Wednesday, Sept 15th, for 4 people. Anybody want to coordinate and grab those when I release them?



HOW did you get reservations for Oga's?! I check 60 days out and nothing.


----------



## DisSurfer878

dhorner233 said:


> HOW did you get reservations for Oga's?! I check 60 days out and nothing.


Were you on at 2-3 am PST?


----------



## dhorner233

DisSurfer878 said:


> Were you on at 2-3 am PST?



Yes, I was. I've been on several days at 2:55 and seen the reservations open up at 3:00 but have never seen Oga's. I guess I can try the walk up mobile option.


----------



## avalon451

dhorner233 said:


> HOW did you get reservations for Oga's?! I check 60 days out and nothing.


This just popped up a few weeks ago. I think it was later in the day when they dropped for that time period, it was the only slot available. It may have been a cancellation. What date  are you trying for an Oga’s reservation? I see they don’t show hours past Saturday, October 2nd.


----------



## dreeger

Araminta18 said:


> HOURS ARE POSTED FOR LAMPLIGHT LOUNGE!!!


But nothing for Carthay yet? (I haven't seen any, but may have just missed them)


----------



## Astylla

dhorner233 said:


> HOW did you get reservations for Oga's?! I check 60 days out and nothing.



I was at work on July 16th ( just checked my email) when I randomly checked for reservations around 7:05am PDT for Oga's for the week of September 12th and got lucky.


----------



## GBRforWDW

I also have a Ogas reservation I’m going to release.  This one is for 3 people on Saturday August 7th, so this Saturday. Let me know if you want it by tonight and we can coordinate. We went on Monday, so don’t need to go again. Thanks!


----------



## BriannaRuth

ClaudiaKincaid said:


> This is so insanely frustrating -- trying to book for 10/4, and there is NO availability at any restaurant; also it looks like the whole month of October just opened up, but trying to click a later date just returns an error message. Anybody else able to book for 10/4?


I don't think October 4 has posted yet.  October 2 is the latest date I've been able to get; October 1 and 2 just dropped at 2 AM this morning.  So keep checking.


----------



## CommanderCanuck

dreeger said:


> But nothing for Carthay yet? (I haven't seen any, but may have just missed them)


Carthay Hours have now been posted.  Likely going up tonight through October 2


----------



## avalon451

CommanderCanuck said:


> Carthay Hours have now been posted.  Likely going up tonight through October 2


Oooh, that’s what I’ve been waiting for!


----------



## snakeyp23

This was so tough. We just got done with a trip and the only thing I could find was a two-person reservation at Cafe Orleans. When I rode past Blue Bayou on Pirates, it seemed like there were much fewer tabels and less people eating. I assume they are just limiting things while everything passes.


----------



## FabDisneyFan

Me reading this thread and realizing I'm going to need to set a 1:50am alarm to make dining reservations for my October trip:


----------



## dreeger

CommanderCanuck said:


> Carthay Hours have now been posted.  Likely going up tonight through October 2


Darn, then that likely means I missed out.  Trying to find a ressie (lunch or dinner) for 2 any of these dates 9/15-9/18 and I don't see any availability.


----------



## GBRforWDW

snakeyp23 said:


> This was so tough. We just got done with a trip and the only thing I could find was a two-person reservation at Cafe Orleans. When I rode past Blue Bayou on Pirates, it seemed like there were much fewer tabels and less people eating. I assume they are just limiting things while everything passes.


Yeah, I had read at one time, only 10 or 11 tables were available. But when we were there this week, it was easily double that amount, but I didn’t count for sure


----------



## Twinkletoesjohnson

GBRforWDW said:


> For those looking at character meals, I wanted to let you know at Storytellers, the characters are not coming back throughout the after close time.  I know I read in the past, characters would have more fun together when only a few guests were left, so wanted to let you know that wasn't happening if you plan a late breakfast.
> 
> The food is really good though, so still absolutely worth it!   We had a 10:45 reservation today, but had plenty of time to get seconds and Even thirds if we wanted.  We also saw the characters as we first came in, which I guess was close to 11, we were running a little late, then one additional time around 11:20.  I did ask our server later if they were done for the day and he confirmed that was all the appearances they would make.


Can you describe what the character interaction is like? Do characters come to your table anymore? We have a reservation for our trip next week and I want to manage expectations


----------



## GBRforWDW

Twinkletoesjohnson said:


> Can you describe what the character interaction is like? Do characters come to your table anymore? We have a reservation for our trip next week and I want to manage expectations


Yes, they do come by your table, but it’s really quick, maybe a few quick poses before going to the next table. Definitely not any hugs or playing with the kids. They still make it fun, it’s just not like the old character meals


----------



## CommanderCanuck

dreeger said:


> Darn, then that likely means I missed out.  Trying to find a ressie (lunch or dinner) for 2 any of these dates 9/15-9/18 and I don't see any availability.


The hours were just posted meaning they likely will go live for Carthay Circle tonight.  It is only dinner 4:30 PM to 8:00 PM on non Oogie Boogie nights and 4:30 - 6:00 PM on Oogie Boogie nights


----------



## wildekatza

Briarrose1306 said:


> On the small chance that this has not been already mentioned, I found a FB post last night informing that Blue Bayou reservations were only showing up when you searched a time not a meal (ie 3pm vs Lunch).  As I had no luck seeing BB come up in my searches I gave it a shot and got a reservation.  Just want to pass along the helpful info in case it hadn't been mentioned.


I have found this to always be true for any dining res whether during the pandemic or not. I just begin entering times even if they aren't anywhere near where I want them and times will often pop up. I don't know if it is because someone "just canceled" their res while I was choosing a different time or what it is, but it has always seemed to work rather than choosing a loose time frame like "lunch"!  I am trying to book right now for the 2nd week of September for just 2 people in Carthay and can't find anything.  It is my b'day that day for pity's sakes!  I am hoping we can go to the door and beg for mercy the day before or day of.


----------



## Araminta18

wildekatza said:


> I have found this to always be true for any dining res whether during the pandemic or not. I just begin entering times even if they aren't anywhere near where I want them and times will often pop up. I don't know if it is because someone "just canceled" their res while I was choosing a different time or what it is, but it has always seemed to work rather than choosing a loose time frame like "lunch"!  I am trying to book right now for the 2nd week of September for just 2 people in Carthay and can't find anything.  It is my b'day that day for pity's sakes!  I am hoping we can go to the door and beg for mercy the day before or day of.


Carthay reservations haven’t been released yet. Read the thread—hours were just posted today so reservations will likely be released overnight. Check back at 2am est


----------



## avalon451

Araminta18 said:


> Carthay reservations haven’t been released yet. Read the thread—hours were just posted today so reservations will likely be released overnight. Check back at 2am est


Yep! Lamplight Lounge hours went up yesterday afternoon, and the actual reservation availability dropped at - wait for it- 2 a.m. Pacific time!  It’s so crazy. People were saying they usually drop at 3 pacific, but sometimes midnight… so I checked at midnight and again at 3, when I got the slot I wanted. Then again, I’m still seeing availability now, 16 hours later. So your mileage may vary.


----------



## stlrod

So if I can only choose one, Carthay or LL?  Carthay seems it would be too much time during OBB.


----------



## patyoung

GBRforWDW said:


> I also have a Ogas reservation I’m going to release.  This one is for 3 people on Saturday August 7th, so this Saturday. Let me know if you want it by tonight and we can coordinate. We went on Monday, so don’t need to go again. Thanks!



if that’s for the late afternoon/early evening on Saturday, I’d like to try to snag it.


----------



## GBRforWDW

patyoung said:


> if that’s for the late afternoon/early evening on Saturday, I’d like to try to snag it.


2:50 pm, sorry, I knew I forgot a detail.


----------



## disneegrl4eva

FabDisneyFan said:


> Me reading this thread and realizing I'm going to need to set a 1:50am alarm to make dining reservations for my October trip:


why that early...the earliest time Ive seen is 3 am


----------



## ClaudiaKincaid

It's 3:12 a.m. Pacific, and 10/6  isn't clickable yet but 10/4 and 10/5 are still NO availability for any restaurant, any time of the day. I've never felt more pessimistic about a DL trip.  [redacted] this, I'm going back to bed.


----------



## Araminta18

ClaudiaKincaid said:


> It's 3:12 a.m. Pacific, and 10/6  isn't clickable yet but 10/4 and 10/5 are still NO availability for any restaurant, any time of the day. I've never felt more pessimistic about a DL trip.  [redacted] this, I'm going back to bed.


The waiting is frustrating. But at least you know they aren’t all gone, just not released yet?


----------



## dreynolds1982

ClaudiaKincaid said:


> It's 3:12 a.m. Pacific, and 10/6  isn't clickable yet but 10/4 and 10/5 are still NO availability for any restaurant, any time of the day. I've never felt more pessimistic about a DL trip.  [redacted] this, I'm going back to bed.


Yeah I had a similar experience at my 60-day out mark. I'm on the east coast so got up at 6 a.m. local time but still, basically nothing (or at least nothing good) was available. Turns out that's because they hadn't released the good stuff (Blue Bayou, Oga's, etc.) yet for my dates, and that continued to be the case for a few weeks. It's frustrating for sure, but stick with it. Ultimately I was able to get Napa Rose, BB, Oga's, LL and Riverbelle Terrace. Now just waiting on Trader Sam's availability on Aug. 11....


----------



## carolinadj

No luck here for the 5th in DL or DD and it’s the night of a 70th birthday celebration. Any ideas as to how or where to celebrate?


----------



## carolinadj

I forgot to mention that I thought Dreams agents made your ADRs for you if you booked through them. So I was woefully unprepared. That’s on me!


----------



## avalon451

Well, I woke up enough to check for Carthay reservations several times in the night- nothing has dropped yet, although I do see some Carthay Lounge stuff.


----------



## CommanderCanuck

avalon451 said:


> Well, I woke up enough to check for Carthay reservations several times in the night- nothing has dropped yet, although I do see some Carthay Lounge stuff.


Same with me.  Switched my backup Lamplight to the Carthay Lounge but really hope the real restaurant opens up for reservations.  First time in a while that posting the hours didn't lead to it going live that night.


----------



## wildekatza

CommanderCanuck said:


> Same with me.  Switched my backup Lamplight to the Carthay Lounge but really hope the real restaurant opens up for reservations.  First time in a while that posting the hours didn't lead to it going live that night.


I was looking for Carthay restaurant, too. I am seeing just the lounge "Alfresco" and the photo is of the patio dining, which I wouldn't mind so much. I did want to eat the full menu though and not just lounge selections. I would eat it on the upstairs balcony if necessary. LOL!  Is that what t he lounge "Alfresco" is?  I have never booked the lounge before. It was always just walk in and sit at the bar or one of the tables when we went.


----------



## wildekatza

dreeger said:


> Darn, then that likely means I missed out.  Trying to find a ressie (lunch or dinner) for 2 any of these dates 9/15-9/18 and I don't see any availability.


Carthay lounge is avail on several times but it says "Alfresco" and not sure what that means. I know that in the past we have been able to "request" an item or 2 off the main restaurant menu but don't know if the full restaurant is open at all. I was able to book about an hour ago on Carthay lounge for the dates you were discussing.
Also, just a tip, don't choose the random "Lunch" or "dinner" options.  And when you choose a time, like say, 3:30 and the message pops up that says "sorry! There are no times available between 3:30 PM and 6:30 PM " then still enter "4:00" and "4:30" etc. each 30 minute window.  I booked several dining reservations that way last night even when they were popping up with the "Sorry!" message.  I don't know if it is a fluke or someone had dumped their reservations during that time frame right when I hit "select" to scan for options, but I have used that for years.  It never works for me to select just the one time to eat or the "lunch" ,etc. options.  Hope that helps!


----------



## dreeger

avalon451 said:


> Well, I woke up enough to check for Carthay reservations several times in the night- nothing has dropped yet, although I do see some Carthay Lounge stuff.


same.  also hoping dinner at Carthay (not the lounge) opens up.


----------



## dreeger

wildekatza said:


> Carthay lounge is avail on several times but it says "Alfresco" and not sure what that means. I know that in the past we have been able to "request" an item or 2 off the main restaurant menu but don't know if the full restaurant is open at all. I was able to book about an hour ago on Carthay lounge for the dates you were discussing.
> Also, just a tip, don't choose the random "Lunch" or "dinner" options.  And when you choose a time, like say, 3:30 and the message pops up that says "sorry! There are no times available between 3:30 PM and 6:30 PM " then still enter "4:00" and "4:30" etc. each 30 minute window.  I booked several dining reservations that way last night even when they were popping up with the "Sorry!" message.  I don't know if it is a fluke or someone had dumped their reservations during that time frame right when I hit "select" to scan for options, but I have used that for years.  It never works for me to select just the one time to eat or the "lunch" ,etc. options.  Hope that helps!



"Alfresco" means outdoor dining, so I believe this is all out on their patio/terrace with a limited menu.  I haven't been yet, but that's how I'm reading it.


----------



## wildekatza

Just looked it up on the site:  The Alfresco means on the upstairs patio.  I am glad it isn't the dark lounge inside.  We have tried to get seated up here in the past and there was no room.  Here is the description: 
*A Vintage Vantage Point*
Relax and step back into the Golden Age of Hollywood and unwind with beverages and flavorful dishes, enjoying expanded outdoor seating and amazing views of Buena Vista Street.


----------



## wildekatza

dreeger said:


> "Alfresco" means outdoor dining, so I believe this is all out on their patio/terrace with a limited menu.  I haven't been yet, but that's how I'm reading it.


Thanks!  I knew that the Alfresco meant outside in other places and from the photo on the site, it was def outside and not in the dark lounge at the entrance to Carthay, but every time in the past we have tried to sit up there for just nibbles and cocktails, they  have told us it was closed, so I assumed it was some special section for people in the know. There was never anyone up there when they would tell us it was closed.  I guess now with the state of things they are going to start seating people up there and see how people book that?  Then open the restaurant.  OH, well. I am on the balcony.  I will let y'all know if it was worth it compared to the inside. LOL!


----------



## smartlabelprint

kikismom said:


> Oh my gosh. First time actually reserving since the pandemic. Is anyone having luck with making reservations for more than 4 people? Also I used to be able to hold two reservations for the same restaurant I think. I tried to make two reservations for Ralph Brennan's and it would only let me replace one, I had to frantically sign my husband up for an account to make the second one. Also I could only get tables for 4 and not 5 so I'm kind of freaking out about bringing 9 people to reservations where I have two tables of 4. There are three kids so they can squish on one side.
> 
> I am going to try for a few more but we're going to stick to quick service this trip I think if it doesn't go smoothly. As the planner for all of us I'm getting stressed trying to make everyone happy, including myself.
> 
> So glad I have you guys to vent to!! Nobody in my circle knows the woes of planning the perfect DLR trip.


Oh wow! I read up thread. So glad you
Got his fave spot.


----------



## smartlabelprint

butterscotchcollins said:


> I’m a DL newbie trying to navigate reservations here for the first time. Apologies if this was answered earlier, I couldn’t find:
> 
> How absolutely necessary are ADRs on DL property? Is walk-up availability more accessible than it is at WDW? We’re going for 2 park days 9/30 and 10/1 and are planning to be in-park O-C so not looking to stop/go out of our way for a long sit-down meal but those Double-Baked Nachos at cocktails at Craftsman Bar are calling my name!!!


There are a lot of delicious food options at Disneyland that are not formal sit down dining. You can mobile order and it sounds like some of them are now offering walk-up.

However, if you want to dine at a specific sit down you should make reservations. If you don’t get something you want I’d go to the restaurant at opening and inquire. If you decide you want to sit down at 6 pm and go at 5:30 to put your name on a list you’re unlikely to be successful IM limited E.

ETA: I vividly recall a time we went to carnation cafe to try to bump up our reservation 30-40 min as the kids got hungry early. Nope. Sit down dining is really tough for our family. I try to keep lots of snacks if something like this happens. It’s just so hard to estimate when you’ll be hungry or need a break. We tend to prefer counter service. On our next trip I’m planning to reserve dining for right when we enter the park for the evening. Then we can do a couple of rides and go to bed. My kids have special needs so YMMV.


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

I had a reservation for the Carthay al Fresco lounge last week and when I was seated I was taken to the the bar downstairs.  It didn't bother me because I was hot and the AC was nice, plus I love the background music.  But if you book the al fresco thinking it is outside only there is a chance that you will be seated inside somewhere downstairs so if you want to be outside make note of that and check in with a real person and not on the app.


----------



## BriannaRuth

carolinadj said:


> No luck here for the 5th in DL or DD and it’s the night of a 70th birthday celebration. Any ideas as to how or where to celebrate?


The 5th of what month?


----------



## DYOBL0305

kikismom said:


> Is anyone having luck with making reservations for more than 4 people?



Yes! I've tried for 6 and not having much luck, although I'm really just looking to see what is currently available (we are way over 60 days out still). I'm hoping this is still not the case closer to our 60 day mark   



FabDisneyFan said:


> Me reading this thread and realizing I'm going to need to set a 1:50am alarm to make dining reservations for my October trip:



Our dates are not until December, I'm scared to find out how early I might have to get up for those  lol


----------



## DYOBL0305

From what I've been reading, most people are making their reservations online, but when I look up additional info on making reservations, I keep finding (updated) articles stating you can also call their Disney dining line. I've had issues getting through their phone lines when trying to inquire about my reservations and tickets though, so I have to assume it is the same headache trying to reach someone for dining. I also came across a few posts from people sharing that they've called restaurants directly, but I'm not sure how often that works for most?


----------



## avalon451

I just checked before heading to bed, and Carthay Circle (restaurant, not Alfresco Dining) finally dropped up to October 2nd! Got my reservations for my birthday.


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

We just secured our reservations for Carthay Circle as well!! Bon Appetite!!


----------



## CommanderCanuck

Looks like even though they state that carthay circle restaurant is open from 4:30-6:00 on oogie boogie nights, they have not posted reservations for any oogie boogie night, only all other nights. Was hoping to go to carthay at 4:30 prior to the start of the party.


----------



## carolinadj

BriannaRuth said:


> The 5th of what month?


October


----------



## Araminta18

CommanderCanuck said:


> Looks like even though they state that carthay circle restaurant is open from 4:30-6:00 on oogie boogie nights, they have not posted reservations for any oogie boogie night, only all other nights. Was hoping to go to carthay at 4:30 prior to the start of the party.


Same…hope they drop soon!


----------



## wildekatza

Now, while we are on a reservation thread, anyone know the secret to getting into Oga's Cantina the2nd week of September?


----------



## wildekatza

Now, while we are on a reservation thread, anyone know the secret to getting into Oga's Cantina the2nd week of September?


ajrwdwgirl said:


> I had a reservation for the Carthay al Fresco lounge last week and when I was seated I was taken to the the bar downstairs.  It didn't bother me because I was hot and the AC was nice, plus I love the background music.  But if you book the al fresco thinking it is outside only there is a chance that you will be seated inside somewhere downstairs so if you want to be outside make note of that and check in with a real person and not on the app.


Thanks for the heads-up on the al fresco. I had assumed since the name and description said outside...but I should know never to assume with Disney and definitely not assume with Disney during a Pandemic... I was able to get a dining reservation for inside later that day so I may be inside after all.  I am letting one of them go back into the draw pool in a few minutes once DH decides if he wants to chance bar food inside   on my bday


----------



## wildekatza

smartlabelprint said:


> Oh wow! I read up thread. So glad you
> Got his fave spot.


Thanks! We have eaten inside but never out so it may be a first!


----------



## Araminta18

wildekatza said:


> Now, while we are on a reservation thread, anyone know the secret to getting into Oga's Cantina the2nd week of September?


Those already dropped—recommend using one of the services that will alert you if there’s a reservation available


----------



## Adamspt2

Ok so what am I missing. Whenever I look for reservations for any date nothing seems to be available at any restaurants. My first park day just opened today. I was checking at 530am eastern time and no times were available anywhere. It just seems odd to me that I've never seen any available times. Am I doing something wrong? I'm particularly interested in blue bayou on October 6.


----------



## wildekatza

Araminta18 said:


> Those already dropped—recommend using one of the services that will alert you if there’s a reservation available


There is such a thing??? Do tell!


----------



## avalon451

Adamspt2 said:


> Ok so what am I missing. Whenever I look for reservations for any date nothing seems to be available at any restaurants. My first park day just opened today. I was checking at 530am eastern time and no times were available anywhere. It just seems odd to me that I've never seen any available times. Am I doing something wrong? I'm particularly interested in blue bayou on October 6.


If you look up thread a bit, you’ll see why this thread exists- the angst and agony of DLR’s completely illogical reservation system. Yes, it’s supposed to be 60 days out. No, it’s nothing like as consistent as WDW’s system. Half the time, esp post Covid, they don’t even know what hours they’ll open the parks till a few weeks before. So your best bet is to START checking at 60 days, and click right through the times- not just “breakfast, lunch, dinner” time periods. Some stuff will start showing up, and often the most hard to get ones (Blue Bayou, Oga’s Cantina, Lamplight Lounge, Napa Rose) will be very inconsistent, like 50, 45, 42, or fewer days before your date. One method is to look at the restaurant’s description page- not the app’s reservations widget- and look for the calendar icon. Click on your dates. If it’s not showing hours for that day, they’re not posting reservations yet. People watch for those hours to go up, because usually that means that the reservations are going to drop within 24 hours for that date.
 Hope that helps.


----------



## BriannaRuth

carolinadj said:


> October


Reservations have not yet opened for 5 October.


----------



## BriannaRuth

Adamspt2 said:


> Ok so what am I missing. Whenever I look for reservations for any date nothing seems to be available at any restaurants. My first park day just opened today. I was checking at 530am eastern time and no times were available anywhere. It just seems odd to me that I've never seen any available times. Am I doing something wrong? I'm particularly interested in blue bayou on October 6.



October 6 has not opened yet. So far the latest I have been able to get is October 2.


----------



## Adamspt2

Thank you avalon451...I felt like that is what I was piecing together going through the thread but seeing it spelled out really helps!



avalon451 said:


> If you look up thread a bit, you’ll see why this thread exists- the angst and agony of DLR’s completely illogical reservation system. Yes, it’s supposed to be 60 days out. No, it’s nothing like as consistent as WDW’s system. Half the time, esp post Covid, they don’t even know what hours they’ll open the parks till a few weeks before. So your best bet is to START checking at 60 days, and click right through the times- not just “breakfast, lunch, dinner” time periods. Some stuff will start showing up, and often the most hard to get ones (Blue Bayou, Oga’s Cantina, Lamplight Lounge, Napa Rose) will be very inconsistent, like 50, 45, 42, or fewer days before your date. One method is to look at the restaurant’s description page- not the app’s reservations widget- and look for the calendar icon. Click on your dates. If it’s not showing hours for that day, they’re not posting reservations yet. People watch for those hours to go up, because usually that means that the reservations are going to drop within 24 hours for that date.
> Hope that helps.


!


----------



## Rich M

I have been looking for a Disney place for my sisters birthday on Aug 17 and I noticed that Plaza Inn Dining packages are showing up now but with not available in the reserved time screens.  Anybody else see that?  Is this for Firework packages or Fantasmic.


----------



## FabDisneyFan

disneegrl4eva said:


> why that early...the earliest time Ive seen is 3 am



Oops, typo.


----------



## DisSurfer878

Rich M said:


> I have been looking for a Disney place for my sisters birthday on Aug 17 and I noticed that Plaza Inn Dining packages are showing up now but with not available in the reserved time screens.  Anybody else see that?  Is this for Firework packages or Fantasmic.


I heard someone saw this for Hungry Bear too. I really think Fantasmic is coming back soon.


----------



## DirectGirl

I just dropped story tellers dinner this Friday


----------



## wildekatza

wildekatza said:


> There is such a thing??? Do tell!


ok.  I googled and found a free dining reservation alert site, Mouse Dining and signed up on Saturday and was able to get an alert for one available at Oga's Cantina right when I needed it!  Highly recommend them!  Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## BayouQueen

Adamspt2 said:


> Ok so what am I missing. Whenever I look for reservations for any date nothing seems to be available at any restaurants. My first park day just opened today. I was checking at 530am eastern time and no times were available anywhere. It just seems odd to me that I've never seen any available times. Am I doing something wrong? I'm particularly interested in blue bayou on October 6.



I gave up on the 5th.  The only thing I can guess is that perhaps they are in the process of some kind of capacity change, so they don't know how many tables to book.  This is purely a guess, but our booked cruise just notified us that we have to pre-test and wear masks, so some things aren't stable.
Agree with others...subscribe to the notification service.  It works.  When the reservations load, they will let you know.  Logging in to check the DL website repeatedly gets old fast.


----------



## stlrod

I just got a call from LL.  They wanted to confirm that I had OBB tickets for the night I made a reservation (9/11).  They wanted to offer me an earlier booking if not. She mentioned that their system left reservations "open" a little longer than it should have.


----------



## Adamspt2

So I managed to snag a LampLight for October 7 just now. Oga's, Blue Bayou, and the character breakfast at Grand Californian all come up empty. I'm *hoping* those just aren't released yet. I signed up at Mouse Dining for alerts for those - thanks for the tip wildekatza!


----------



## butterscotchcollins

I just made a reservation for lunch @ Craftsman Bar for 9/30. These weren’t open yesterday.

Oga’s looks booked through 10/9 tho  Keep trying.


----------



## thanxfornoticin

butterscotchcollins said:


> I just made a reservation for lunch @ Craftsman Bar for 9/30. These weren’t open yesterday.
> 
> Oga’s looks booked through 10/9 tho  Keep trying.


Thank you for the info about Craftsman Bar opening.  I was able to go out and grab a dinner slot for that same week.  We're still hoping for a table at Napa Rose instead, but if that doesn't happen, GCHCB would be quite nice, too.

This is both crazy and ridiculous.  Disney planning is tough enough already.  But when you need to look online for dining reservations 5 times a day, hoping your restaurant has opened more availability, there is something wrong with the process.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

thanxfornoticin said:


> Thank you for the info about Craftsman Bar opening.  I was able to go out and grab a dinner slot for that same week.  We're still hoping for a table at Napa Rose instead, but if that doesn't happen, GCHCB would be quite nice, too.
> 
> This is both crazy and ridiculous.  Disney planning is tough enough already.  But when you need to look online for dining reservations 5 times a day, hoping your restaurant has opened more availability, there is something wrong with the process.



ADRs in general are not my favorite because I don't love spending so much time sitting down and I like the flexibility of deciding when I want to eat when I'm hungry and not...you know...months beforehand. Agreed that their system is not ideal, especially since at WDW at least everything is open at 60 days, this piecemeal adding different restaurants on different weeks for different time periods is a little insane. 

All that being said, good luck getting what you want! I second (third? fourth?) the use of ADR finder tools


----------



## dhorner233

wildekatza said:


> ok.  I googled and found a free dining reservation alert site, Mouse Dining and signed up on Saturday and was able to get an alert for one available at Oga's Cantina right when I needed it!  Highly recommend them!  Thanks for letting me know!



I've put in my alert for Oga's for 9/30 and/or 10/1. Wish me luck! 

And, I'll be up tomorrow morning at 6:00 AM EST (3:00 AM my time ) to try to get Trader Sam's and Goofy's Kitchen and then I will be done, finally!


----------



## donaldanddaisy

dhorner233 said:


> And, I'll be up tomorrow morning at 6:00 AM EST (3:00 AM my time ) to try to get Trader Sam's and Goofy's Kitchen and then I will be done, finally!



Is the confirmed time? I thought maybe I saw earlier it could be midnight or 2 AM Pacific. I need Trader Sam's and Minnie's Breakfast for my trip in two weeks so will be getting up


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

I'll be up at some point, too, trying to get the Princess breakfast. We've done it once and loved it so hope it hasn't changed too much.


----------



## kikismom

Do Plaza Inn reservations go up tomorrow for Minnie's Breakfast? I can't remember and am having trouble searching the thread.


----------



## Briarrose1306

I've gotten pretty blessed checking my times a couple times a day.  I get on the app and click each hour.  I've been able to snag Carthay, BB. Lamplight. and GCH Craftsman for 9/29-10/1.  Still hoping for Oga's but starting to worry I'm going to be eating and drink the whole time!


----------



## dhorner233

donaldanddaisy said:


> Is the confirmed time? I thought maybe I saw earlier it could be midnight or 2 AM Pacific. I need Trader Sam's and Minnie's Breakfast for my trip in two weeks so will be getting up



I know, I have heard 2 AM PST too. But when I was getting up every morning for a while trying to get ready to book my 60 days out and then booking 4 days, I could see that the next day showed up at 3:00 PST. So, I'm going to go with that unless someone else knows something I don't know.


----------



## dhorner233

kikismom said:


> Do Plaza Inn reservations go up tomorrow for Minnie's Breakfast? I can't remember and am having trouble searching the thread.



Yes, as I understand it, tomorrow is the first day Minnie's Breakfast, Goofy's Kitchen and Trader Sam's will be available for reservations.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Briarrose1306 said:


> I've gotten pretty blessed checking my times a couple times a day.  I get on the app and click each hour.  I've been able to snag Carthay, BB. Lamplight. and GCH Craftsman for 9/29-10/1.  Still hoping for Oga's but starting to worry I'm going to be eating and drink the whole time!


Lol, we had 2 or 3 ADRs every day we were in the park and yeah, it's a lot of dining!  Lol, but still fun.  They have so many places with delicious and unique flavors.


----------



## wildekatza

dhorner233 said:


> I've put in my alert for Oga's for 9/30 and/or 10/1. Wish me luck!
> 
> And, I'll be up tomorrow morning at 6:00 AM EST (3:00 AM my time ) to try to get Trader Sam's and Goofy's Kitchen and then I will be done, finally!


Wait!  We have to even book Trader Sam's now?  I have always just walked in and sat down here, too.    This is the most I have ever had to do to plan a last minute trip to DisneyLand.  We normally do everything day of when we get there. We go during a slow week, book about 3 weeks in advance and just buy the MaxPass for the rides, book meals right as we walk up to the restaurant...I think I did book Oga's in advance, but I think I seem to recall even standing in line for 15 minutes to get in and always get seated at the bar. LOL!  This new system is killing me.  EDIT:  I don't go inside Trader Sam's anymore.  We get it all outside because we have done the inside now....whew...crisis averted.  I was panicking the other day because I noticed that the GCH has a bar and grill and it specifically states on the website t hat it is ONLY available to hotel guests and I rushed to check the DL Hotel to make sure it wasn't the same for the patio service at Trader Sam's.  LOL!
Fingers crossed you get a spot, dhorner233!!


----------



## Morgan063006

Got my Blue Bayou reservations finally!  Used one of the dining alert websites to alert me and managed to snag 9/6 and 9/8 while we decide which is better (and release the rest of course).  Phew - set on dining - although now I feel like I need Oga’s since our last trip was 5/2019 right before Galaxy’s Edge opened!


----------



## wildekatza

And is the quick service going to also be a problem for food?  Has anyone recently returned that can shed some light on this?  I mean, I just read a review on Yelp that was for 5 days ago where the person was talking about reserving their walk up /food at a quick service 5 hours in advance and it still took an hour once they clicked "I am here" before they were able to get their food.


----------



## ten6mom

Not sure if it was posted but I see several River Belle Terrace reservations available for October 4th-ish


----------



## Ladyslug

dhorner233 said:


> And, I'll be up tomorrow morning at 6:00 AM EST (3:00 AM my time ) to try to get Trader Sam's and Goofy's Kitchen and then I will be done, finally!


Do we know how far out the Trader Sam's reservation ability will go?  Right now I'm not seeing any hours listed for my dates (9/23-25) and I don't want to get up at 3am for nothing.


----------



## kikismom

dhorner233 said:


> Yes, as I understand it, tomorrow is the first day Minnie's Breakfast, Goofy's Kitchen and Trader Sam's will be available for reservations.



Oh geez. Guess I'll be up in the middle of the night!


----------



## dhorner233

wildekatza said:


> Wait!  We have to even book Trader Sam's now?  I have always just walked in and sat down here, too.    This is the most I have ever had to do to plan a last minute trip to DisneyLand.  We normally do everything day of when we get there. We go during a slow week, book about 3 weeks in advance and just buy the MaxPass for the rides, book meals right as we walk up to the restaurant...I think I did book Oga's in advance, but I think I seem to recall even standing in line for 15 minutes to get in and always get seated at the bar. LOL!  This new system is killing me.  EDIT:  I don't go inside Trader Sam's anymore.  We get it all outside because we have done the inside now....whew...crisis averted.  I was panicking the other day because I noticed that the GCH has a bar and grill and it specifically states on the website t hat it is ONLY available to hotel guests and I rushed to check the DL Hotel to make sure it wasn't the same for the patio service at Trader Sam's.  LOL!
> Fingers crossed you get a spot, dhorner233!!



I know. I remember the old days too. Now I feel like planning a 4 day trip to Disneyland is like planning the invasion of Normandy!

I've been up several days now at 3 am and will do it one more day tomorrow for Trader Sam's, Goofy's Kitchen and maybe Minnie's breakfast.



Ladyslug said:


> Do we know how far out the Trader Sam's reservation ability will go?  Right now I'm not seeing any hours listed for my dates (9/23-25) and I don't want to get up at 3am for nothing.



As I understand it they are not opening up the reservations for Trader Sam's until tomorrow morning at 0300 PST When they open them, I'm assuming that it will be for 60 days out. I only need Sept. 27.

12 hours, 23 min and counting......


----------



## Araminta18

When they opened up reservations like this for Storytelers Cafe (announcing a reopening date and the date you could start making reservations), ADRs didn’t drop until 10:30 or so EST. So just be prepared for none to be available at 6 am EST


----------



## Rich M

So many dropping tomorrow.  I hope the site isn't overloaded now that they dropped special dining for Oogie Boogie tomorrow also.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Has anyone snagged any BB for October yet? I grabbed CC today for the 8th, but wondering if BB has even been released yet for anything after 10/1.


----------



## stlrod

Does anyone need Oga's early morning 9/12 or 9/13?


----------



## Meredith'sMom

wildekatza said:


> And is the quick service going to also be a problem for food?  Has anyone recently returned that can shed some light on this?  I mean, I just read a review on Yelp that was for 5 days ago where the person was talking about reserving their walk up /food at a quick service 5 hours in advance and it still took an hour once they clicked "I am here" before they were able to get their food.



I‘m here now and it’s absolutely not like this. Not even at Pym’s or the other coveted spots. I was concerned about this too. It’s been easy peasy so far.


----------



## Figment1971

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> Has anyone snagged any BB for October yet? I grabbed CC today for the 8th, but wondering if BB has even been released yet for anything after 10/1.


I tried to get BB for 10/9 at 2:30am CST this morning when the dogs asked to go potty and it was not available to book yet. Tried again when I woke up at 7:30am CST and everything was gone. So sometime in that five hour window BB went from not available to gone. Sigh…


----------



## GBRforWDW

wildekatza said:


> And is the quick service going to also be a problem for food?  Has anyone recently returned that can shed some light on this?  I mean, I just read a review on Yelp that was for 5 days ago where the person was talking about reserving their walk up /food at a quick service 5 hours in advance and it still took an hour once they clicked "I am here" before they were able to get their food.


Not sure what restaurant that was for and it sounds more like a June issue than a current issue, maybe they went in June and just wrote the review.

Either way, I was there last week.  We mostly did Table Service, but I did mobile order from Docking Bay 7 in Galaxy’s Edge.  I put the order in while in the RotR queue around 11:15.  After I rode the ride, I clicked the I’m here button and walked over.  Got the notification it was ready on the walk over.  I was eating by 11:35.


----------



## Wookiecookie

Got carthay for sept 13th but had to choose between 4:40 or 7:40 but I picked the earlier. Hope I can get lamplight but haven’t seen it anywhere.


----------



## avalon451

stlrod said:


> Does anyone need Oga's early morning 9/12 or 9/13?


Yes! I have a morning ressie for Wednesday the 15th, then realized we’re starting in CA that day so I can’t keep it! I’d love the 13th, that’s our first day and my birthday. What better way to start your birthday than day drinking?  can we coordinate a time when you’re dropping it? Most appreciated!


----------



## BriannaRuth

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> Has anyone snagged any BB for October yet? I grabbed CC today for the 8th, but wondering if BB has even been released yet for anything after 10/1.



I got one for October 2.


----------



## avalon451

Just a note for anybody interested, I’m dropping an Oga’s reservation for Wednesday 9/15, 4 people at 9:05 am.


----------



## dieumeye

Is Trader Sam’s doing reservations for indoor or is it first come first served?

If no reservations, what’s the strategy? Are they taking names? According to the website, indoor seating opens at 4pm. I imagine a long line forming plenty before 4 if they aren’t doing reservations.

Any current visitors have any insight?


----------



## BriannaRuth

dieumeye said:


> Is Trader Sam’s doing reservations for indoor or is it first come first served?
> 
> If no reservations, what’s the strategy? Are they taking names? According to the website, indoor seating opens at 4pm. I imagine a long line forming plenty before 4 if they aren’t doing reservations.
> 
> Any current visitors have any insight?


Trader Sam's is supposed to start taking reservations tomorrow (August 11) for dates starting August 15.


----------



## dieumeye

BriannaRuth said:


> Trader Sam's is supposed to start taking reservations tomorrow (August 11) for dates starting August 15.


Wow, thanks. Good thing I asked. Can’t imagine having much luck though! Won’t get my hopes up.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Having a hard time with reservations as well.  Grrr.


----------



## Araminta18

yep, nothing at 6am EST.  Just checked again and I'm getting the waiting room page ("thank you for your continued patience. Due to high demand this istaking longer than expected. We have a lot of guests accessing our system, so you are now in a waiting room" with the big thunder mountain graphic).  Hope that means they're adding reservations to trader Sam's page!


----------



## MATTERHORN

Araminta18 said:


> yep, nothing at 6am EST.  Just checked again and I'm getting the waiting room page ("thank you for your continued patience. Due to high demand this istaking longer than expected. We have a lot of guests accessing our system, so you are now in a waiting room" with the big thunder mountain graphic).  Hope that means they're adding reservations to trader Sam's page!



Same! I was on from 6 to 6:30, nothing. Had to leave until 7:30 and now waiting probably forever!


----------



## MATTERHORN

Rich M said:


> So many dropping tomorrow.  I hope the site isn't overloaded now that they dropped special dining for Oogie Boogie tomorrow also.



Where did you hear about the Ooogie Boogie special dining?


----------



## CommanderCanuck

MATTERHORN said:


> Where did you hear about the Ooogie Boogie special dining?


https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...en-party-at-disney-california-adventure-park/


----------



## vacay77

I’ve been in the “waiting room” for an hour now.  Sigh.


----------



## sophy1996

I am so over Disneyland's stupid dining reservation system.  There is NO reason why they have to drop so many things at once, causing massive system backups.  If it weren't my DH's birthday trip, I'd just say forget it.


----------



## vacay77

sophy1996 said:


> I am so over Disneyland's stupid dining reservation system.  There is NO reason why they have to drop so many things at once, causing massive system backups.  If it weren't my DH's birthday trip, I'd just say forget it.



I agree.


----------



## stlrod

sophy1996 said:


> I am so over Disneyland's stupid dining reservation system.  There is NO reason why they have to drop so many things at once, causing massive system backups.



Typical Disney ****show.


----------



## cakebaker

vacay77 said:


> I’ve been in the “waiting room” for an hour now.  Sigh.



Same here. And I'm not even sure we want to book it. I'm clueless on the details and schedule for the event- are there 2 parade times? Is your reserved viewing area for the dessert party at the restaurant? I can book WDW events with my eyes closed, but I'm a virtual newbie with DLR.


----------



## CommanderCanuck

cakebaker said:


> Same here. And I'm not even sure we want to book it. I'm clueless on the details and schedule for the event- are there 2 parade times? Is your reserved viewing area for the dessert party at the restaurant? I can book WDW events with my eyes closed, but I'm a virtual newbie with DLR.


Yeah, it is hard to be able to fully plan.  In 2019, they had only 1 parade which started at 8:10 PM.  Not sure if with two separate dessert party times means we will have two different parades.  With no Villainous this year, maybe they are increasing the parades to provide more entertainment options this year.  Don't know if we will fully know before Sept 9th and the first party.


----------



## sophy1996

cakebaker said:


> Same here. And I'm not even sure we want to book it. I'm clueless on the details and schedule for the event- are there 2 parade times? Is your reserved viewing area for the dessert party at the restaurant? I can book WDW events with my eyes closed, but I'm a virtual newbie with DLR.



I'm wondering the same.  I would like the set-up to be the same as when we went to the dessert party for the Paint the Night Parade, where we could sit and eat and then watch the parade.  But if there are two parties and only one parade, it doesn't seem like that's going to work.


----------



## CherylGonz

So I got to a spot where it says I’m in a “waiting room” do not refresh or use the back button. Has anyone waiting and actually get in?


----------



## RJstanis

cakebaker said:


> Same here. And I'm not even sure we want to book it. I'm clueless on the details and schedule for the event- are there 2 parade times? Is your reserved viewing area for the dessert party at the restaurant? I can book WDW events with my eyes closed, but I'm a virtual newbie with DLR.



I have no information but was just assuming those with 730 ressies will view the parade after their party and those with the later ressies do their dessert party after the parade - meaning both are in the reserved parade area at the same time.  Unless they decide to do two parades I would imagine that's how it will roll.


----------



## Araminta18

CherylGonz said:


> So I got to a spot where it says I’m in a “waiting room” do not refresh or use the back button. Has anyone waiting and actually get in?



Nope, as you'll see in the thread we've all been in the waiting room since about 4:30ish pacific time.


----------



## RJstanis

CherylGonz said:


> So I got to a spot where it says I’m in a “waiting room” do not refresh or use the back button. Has anyone waiting and actually get in?



Doesn't appear so. I just want Ogas and Trader Sam's, not asking for much lol


----------



## MATTERHORN

Same! Stuck in waiting still. I just wish it would give an estimated wait time like when you sign up for Disney races so that I could go be more productive today!


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

I am thinking we are being preemptively queued for a 7 AM PT release and we (well, someone) will start getting in then....


----------



## dreynolds1982

So I'm in the queue on one device, able to pull up reservation available through the app on another device, and can't access the DL webpage at all on my computer. So....who knows. I've been checking since about 6 am ET and didn't get put into a queue until 9 a.m. ET (6 am PT). All the other times i was able to look at availability with no issues. 

FWIW even on the device I can see availability I am not seeing any of the new options yet.


----------



## cakebaker

RJstanis said:


> I have no information but was just assuming those with 730 ressies will view the parade after their party and those with the later ressies do their dessert party after the parade - meaning both are in the reserved parade area at the same time.  Unless they decide to do two parades I would imagine that's how it will roll.



Thank you, that makes a lot of sense! Now if I could just get in....


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

I was online searching just moments before the waiting room started, the site had glitches already, very slow and none of the new stuff was showing when I was suddenly put in the waiting room while looking at menus.  Nothing for whoever is in the queue before me to see, daydream about or spend time booking.

  Now its been so long I am convinced it was fully preemptive or the site is crashed.


----------



## dreynolds1982

disneyland_is_magic said:


> I was online searching just moments before the waiting room started, the site had glitches already, very slow and none of the new stuff was showing when I put in the waiting room.  Nothing for whoever is in the queue before me to see, daydream about or spend time booking.
> 
> Now its been so long I am convinced it was fully preemptive or the site is crashed.


I believe the site for sure has crashed. It won't even pull up any info from the DL homepage right now on my laptop. I'm in the queue on my phone but who knows if it will ever actual let me in!


----------



## kristensideaoffun

RJstanis said:


> I have no information but was just assuming those with 730 ressies will view the parade after their party and those with the later ressies do their dessert party after the parade - meaning both are in the reserved parade area at the same time.  Unless they decide to do two parades I would imagine that's how it will roll.



According to Gothic Rosie, there will be two parades - 7pm and 9:30pm.


----------



## Ladyslug

dreynolds1982 said:


> I believe the site for sure has crashed. It won't even pull up any info from the DL homepage right now on my laptop. I'm in the queue on my phone but who knows if it will ever actual let me in!


The main site has been glitchy or unavailable for me since last night, on multiple devices.  The only way to see anything was to go straight to the restaurant or attraction page, and now (at least some of those) lead straight to the virtual queue. Hopefully I’ll get through to book Trader Sam’s!


----------



## dreynolds1982

Ladyslug said:


> The main site has been glitchy or unavailable for me since last night, on multiple devices.  The only way to see anything was to go straight to the restaurant or attraction page, and now (at least some of those) lead straight to the virtual queue. Hopefully I’ll get through to book Trader Sam’s!


Yeah it's weird that I got re-directed to the site, then the virtual queue on my one phone, but the other phone the app worked now problem and  is still working for me. Granted it's not pulling up any of the newly released spots (not sure those have been released yet anyways) but I can see other availability and even book stuff if I wanted to. Weird.


----------



## MATTERHORN

Ladyslug said:


> The main site has been glitchy or unavailable for me since last night, on multiple devices.  The only way to see anything was to go straight to the restaurant or attraction page, and now (at least some of those) lead straight to the virtual queue. Hopefully I’ll get through to book Trader Sam’s!



Same thing with me last night and this morning!


----------



## butterscotchcollins

Oooohhhhh Disney IT....I too am waiting with you guys


----------



## Bigmace

So what new restaurants are dropping? I am in the waiting room now but I am just looking if there is any availability for trip that starts tomorrow.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

I am starting to think we may be in a line that goes nowhere, meaning we are just queuing to get back to Disney's site that crashed and once it's up we won't have any advantage or priority on people who get on later this morning.

   Unfortunately because we are expecting some big thing today, we waited and we have multiple devices ready, the demand get worse.  Meanwhile,  whoever is going to push the magic button for the releases is still in bed snoring away and nothing has actually happened yet.


----------



## kappyfamily

I’ve been up since 3am and decided I’m kind of ok with eating popcorn and dole whips… good luck everyone!


----------



## vacay77

cakebaker said:


> Same here. And I'm not even sure we want to book it. I'm clueless on the details and schedule for the event- are there 2 parade times? Is your reserved viewing area for the dessert party at the restaurant? I can book WDW events with my eyes closed, but I'm a virtual newbie with DLR.



I’m a DL regular and even I’m confused . Absolutely zero information, like how much the tickets cost and the menu options, too.


----------



## kristensideaoffun

disneyland_is_magic said:


> I am starting to think we may be in a line that goes nowhere, meaning we are just queuing to get back to Disney's site and once it's up we won't have any advantage on people who get on later this morning.
> 
> Unfortunately because we are expecting some big things, we have multiple devices ready, the demand get worse.  Meanwhile,  whoever is going to push the magic button for the releases is still in bed snoring away and nothing has actually happened yet.



This is exactly how it works. No one has been placed in the actual queue yet (if there will be one). This is just the queue before the queue. Being on the site early puts you at no greater advantage than people who get on just before the queue opens. Everyone that is on when the queue opens is randomly assigned a place in the queue.


----------



## vacay77

kappyfamily said:


> I’ve been up since 3am and decided I’m kind of ok with eating popcorn and dole whips… good luck everyone!



I’m getting to that point, too.  This is ridiculous.


----------



## Gothemi

This is such a joke Disney.  The Disney experience is becoming Six Flags level here.


----------



## Adamspt2

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I was under the impression that Disney had more money than most countries...and this is the best they can come up with?


----------



## RJstanis

Gothemi said:


> This is such a joke Disney.  The Disney experience is becoming Six Flags level here.



I understand the frustration too, but being a season pass holder to Six Flags, there is still no comparison to me lol. Universal Orlando holds an argument for me though!


----------



## CommanderCanuck

I feel for anyone trying to get dining reservations that don't include the new restaurants because today is their 60th day out to book for the few that go live.  This has been a lot of waiting for everyone.


----------



## thanxfornoticin

Are we really actually waiting for something, or is this all a distraction as a Disney tech tries to fix another problem with their reservation sites?


----------



## Gothemi

CommanderCanuck said:


> I feel for anyone trying to get dining reservations that don't include the new restaurants because today is their 60th day out to book for the few that go live.  This has been a lot of waiting for everyone.



This is me…thank you


----------



## Skyegirl1999

The last few “new reservation” drops have been between 6-10am.  They don’t go live in the middle of the the night the way the “rolling” ones do.

And as mentioned, this isn’t the queue yet. When the queue goes live, everyone in the wait room gets randomly distributed into the queue.

This is how the releases have been for everything.  But with dining, we don’t get a time at all, which is super annoying.


----------



## Rich M

I would be very interested to know if anyone has been able to actually get in yet.  I have been on the thank you for waiting page since 6:15 AM PST.


----------



## dreynolds1982

Ohhhhh I GOT ONE FOR TRADER SAM'S! I was able to access things through the app and boom. Got one for 5 p.m. for the first day of our trip (Aug. 24).

FWIW I am still "on hold" on my other phone and desktop, but had the app up in my work phone and kept checking, all of a sudden Trader Sam's appeared just a minute ago.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Well, working meetings are up next and I need to step out.   I am joining the popcorn and dole whip dining plan apparently.  Good luck and it was nice to spend the time with you all, I have missed the boards being this "active."  Pixie dust to everyone.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

dreynolds1982 said:


> Ohhhhh I GOT ONE FOR TRADER SAM'S! I was able to access things through the app and boom. Got one for 5 p.m. for the first day of our trip (Aug. 24).
> 
> FWIW I am still "on hold" on my other phone and desktop, but had the app up in my work phone and kept checking, all of a sudden Trader Sam's appeared just a minute ago.


Sigh, THIS IS WHAT HAPPENED TO ME on the Blue Bayou release day.  My app never worked.


----------



## Rich M

dreynolds1982 said:


> Ohhhhh I GOT ONE FOR TRADER SAM'S! I was able to access things through the app and boom. Got one for 5 p.m. for the first day of our trip (Aug. 24).
> 
> FWIW I am still "on hold" on my other phone and desktop, but had the app up in my work phone and kept checking, all of a sudden Trader Sam's appeared just a minute ago.



My app keeps telling me that reservations are only available on the website.  Happy someone got something


----------



## butterscotchcollins

dreynolds1982 said:


> Ohhhhh I GOT ONE FOR TRADER SAM'S! I was able to access things through the app and boom. Got one for 5 p.m. for the first day of our trip (Aug. 24).
> 
> FWIW I am still "on hold" on my other phone and desktop, but had the app up in my work phone and kept checking, all of a sudden Trader Sam's appeared just a minute ago.



My app is still directing to the website for dining reservations


----------



## Astylla

Got in via the app by stubborness LOL ! 

Got Trader Sam's for 8/25 , 9/09 , 9/11 before Oogie Boogie , and 9/14.

Plaza Inn secured for 8/26 and 9/10 - depends on what day works better.
Now if I could just get in the website for the dining packages..


----------



## dreynolds1982

Rich M said:


> My app keeps telling me that reservations are only available on the website.  Happy someone got something


I had the app open on my phone from like 3 hours ago and never closed it (left it on the page for my date where you pick the time). I guess that kept me in the system. I just kept hitting the time to refresh availability every so often then it finally appeared. Wasn't sure if it would let me get through the whole process but it appears to have worked.


----------



## Araminta18

Ahh I’m still waiting!!! I need trader sams on 9/12 at 3 and 9/18 anytime in the late afternoon. Help!!!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

I’m glad for the people getting stuff, but it’s a bummer since my app won’t let me in and now I know there are reservations disappearing.


----------



## CommanderCanuck

Just got in on computer


----------



## butterscotchcollins

Just got through but Trader Sam’s is only up through Sept 16th. I need October 1st. Grrrrr.


----------



## stlrod

Astylla said:


> Got in via the app by stubborness LOL !
> 
> Got Trader Sam's for 8/25 , 9/09 , 9/11 before Oogie Boogie , and 9/14.
> 
> Plaza Inn secured for 8/26 and 9/10 - depends on what day works better.
> Now if I could just get in the website for the dining packages..
> 
> 
> What do you mean by stubborness?


----------



## dreynolds1982

FWIW I still had the "queue" up on my computer and it let me in. Looks like still lots of availability for TS.


----------



## CommanderCanuck

butterscotchcollins said:


> Just got through but Trader Sam’s is only up through Sept 16th. I need October 1st. Grrrrr.


I know this feeling, was waiting for Carthay Circle when it went live a few weeks ago and didn't go past Sept 8th when it originally went live.  So sorry.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

Araminta18 said:


> Ahh I’m still waiting!!! I need trader sams on 9/12 at 3 and 9/18 anytime in the late afternoon. Help!!!



For how many people?


----------



## jcbftw

It looks like you can only book Trader Sam's five weeks out at this point? Whenever I try to search for 9/16 or beyond it says "there are no schedules available for the date selected."


----------



## skellinton

Well, I thought they would open all dates of OB Dessert party, but they only open up half way through October, so I guess I have to keep checking to see when my date opens up.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

CommanderCanuck said:


> I know this feeling, was waiting for Carthay Circle when it went live a few weeks ago and didn't go past Sept 8th when it originally went live.  So sorry.



At least I’m east coast and didn’t wake up at 3am to find out XD It’s ok. My watch continues!


----------



## Adamspt2

Just got in on my computer...didn't see anything for the days I'm looking for (1st week of October)...looks like they've added a lot more stuff? like snack carts?


----------



## Rich M

Got in but showing nothing for my dates next week.  Beyond frustrating


----------



## Kenshin21

Has anybody gotten plaza inn for character breakfast? It comes up in the available area, but no times show up, looking for this sunday, aug 15


----------



## Araminta18

butterscotchcollins said:


> For how many people?



2, but it just let me in and I got it!!


----------



## butterscotchcollins

Araminta18 said:


> 2, but it just let me in and I got it!!



I snagged a backup for 2 for 3:15pm on Sept 12th soooo if anyone wants this let me know and I’ll drop


----------



## Fanboy

Been trying to book Goofy's Kitchen breakfast for DDs birthday (Aug 27) going on 5 hours now. Finally got through, no availability on the 27th but found 10:45am on the 26th or 30th.

*Dunno what happened but I refreshed and ended up finding a 7:40 AM reservation on her bday. Snagged that! Wishing everyone luck!


----------



## CherylGonz

Sat in the que for 3 hours. Finally got in and all reservations for the Minnie Breakfast are gone. So frustrating!


----------



## Kenshin21

CherylGonz said:


> Sat in the que for 3 hours. Finally got in and all reservations for the Minnie Breakfast are gone. So frustrating!



Same here, I figured with it being mostly outdoor that reservations wouldn't go that fast...


----------



## Ladyslug

And, as I suspected: no Trader Sam's releases past September 15th.  The waiting game for September 23rd continues...


----------



## Lexxiefern

Plaza inn still showing temporarily unavailable for me. But plenty of room at the Napa rose princess breakfast (for $125 each!) 

Guess I’ll just keep checking throughout the day.....


----------



## Rich M

I got Goofy Kitchen for dinner on opening night finally.  Still not able to get Plaza at all


----------



## Araminta18

Ladyslug said:


> And, as I suspected: no Trader Sam's releases past September 15th.  The waiting game for September 23rd continues...


Right? I need the 18th for my birthday


----------



## jcbftw

Araminta18 said:


> Right? I need the 18th for my birthday



Is the speculation that Sam's will only allow bookings a month out (in this case, since reservations start on 8/15, they only allow booking through 9/15?) I need at least one for a trip in late September...


----------



## Astylla

It took me 3 browsers being open since 3am PST but finally got through on one of them to book the Dessert Party ! September 11th dessert party confirmed !
/happydance

FYI here is an app tip : When it tells you to close or go to disneyland.com , just hit the "back" button on your phone and you can force it through , that's how I got my first Trader Sam's reservation.
 Then it didn't kick me out for any others


----------



## jadelsp

No Plaza for me either for next week


----------



## dreynolds1982

As others have surmised, I just saw this on the Trader Sam's page on the DL website, so nothing past Sept. 15...

_From August 15 to September 15, 2021, Trader Sam’s Enchanted Tiki Bar will be testing limited advance reservations.  _


----------



## Astylla

@stlrod FYI here is an app tip : When it tells you to close or go to disneyland.com , just hit the "back" button on your phone and you can force it through , that's how I got my first Trader Sam's reservation.
 Then it didn't kick me out for any others


----------



## SportsMadre

Has anyone successfully booked Plaza Inn Minnie and Friends Breakfast..  I have a feeling they haven’t opened the reservationd yet


----------



## cakebaker

skellinton said:


> Well, I thought they would open all dates of OB Dessert party, but they only open up half way through October, so I guess I have to keep checking to see when my date opens up.


 Same here...all that waiting for nothing, Ugh!


----------



## Kenshin21

SportsMadre said:


> Has anyone successfully booked Plaza Inn Minnie and Friends Breakfast..  I have a feeling they haven’t opened the reservationd yet



I have not. Looking at random dates, I don't see any availability even changing the number in the party. Not sure if they were all taken or not released yet.


----------



## jcbftw

dreynolds1982 said:


> As others have surmised, I just saw this on the Trader Sam's page on the DL website, so nothing past Sept. 15...
> 
> _From August 15 to September 15, 2021, Trader Sam’s Enchanted Tiki Bar will be testing limited advance reservations.  _



Thanks for the info - wish I had read carefully before wasting the last...too many hours on trying to secure a reservation 

I wonder if they are going to inch it forward day by day or if they are going to wait until closer to the end of this "test" to determine if they are going to continue with advanced reservations...


----------



## avalon451

Do remember to click through EACH time slot, rather than just "lunch" "dinner" or whatever. It was telling me nothing available for Trader Sam's for lunch 9/15, but on clicking through the times showed an 11:45 and a 1:05 availability.

I was just able to get the Sonoma Terrace Dessert Party on 9/14 for OBB, and Trader Sam's lunch on /15.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

It is bonkers that their dining reservation system is this convoluted.  And yet it all books up, so what's their incentive to fix it?  Sigh.

Trader Sams appears to be gone for all the nights it's offering so far.

My app doesn't have a "back" button, so there's no way to get off the page where it tries to send me to the website.  I finally got through on a browser, but the one time I saw was "no longer available" when I clicked on it.  Oh well.


----------



## Astylla

SportsMadre said:


> Has anyone successfully booked Plaza Inn Minnie and Friends Breakfast..  I have a feeling they haven’t opened the reservationd yet



I have Plaza Inn booked on August 26th 8am and September 10th 8am too. Bookied via app @ 7:38am


----------



## Astylla

Skyegirl1999 said:


> It is bonkers that their dining reservation system is this convoluted.  And yet it all books up, so what's their incentive to fix it?  Sigh.
> 
> Trader Sams appears to be gone for all the nights it's offering so far.
> 
> My app doesn't have a "back" button, so there's no way to get off the page where it tries to send me to the website.  I finally got through on a browser, but the one time I saw was "no longer available" when I clicked on it.  Oh well.



Not the app , your physical phone. I have a Samsung GalaxyS10+ and the home button is in the center , then to the right on the physical phone is the "back" button.


----------



## Adamspt2

So, beginner question here, if there are times associated with a restaurant, does that mean reservations are actually open? For example, Oga's just started listing times for October 7. I feel like I got in pretty quickly (this was a couple of days ago), but there was nothing available (for both "Lunch" and actual times of day). Does that mean all reservations are already taken or do they release 'reservations' separately from when they add times to the day? No idea if any of this makes sense... lol


----------



## LillianBelle

Sat in the queue for three hours and finally got Trader Sam's for 14 September. Noticed that if you keep refreshing times, scarce reservations slots at early times do pop up when they previously showed no availability. I need an Uh-Oa after that experience for sure!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Astylla said:


> Not the app , your physical phone. I have a Samsung GalaxyS10+ and the home button is in the center , then to the right on the physical phone is the "back" button.


An iPhone doesn't have one of those.


----------



## Araminta18

Adamspt2 said:


> So, beginner question here, if there are times associated with a restaurant, does that mean reservations are actually open? For example, Oga's just started listing times for October 7. I feel like I got in pretty quickly (this was a couple of days ago), but there was nothing available (for both "Lunch" and actual times of day). Does that mean all reservations are already taken or do they release 'reservations' separately from when they add times to the day? No idea if any of this makes sense... lol


Nope, they post hours first and then release reservations. If everything is gone, they may not have released them yet.


----------



## Rich M

I wanted to do the Oogie Boogie dinner option and read that you just need to get the reservation and then notify them that you want to upgrade to the 3 course meal.  Glad I already have that reservation for my party night.


----------



## mrflibble

Does anyone have any idea of Blue Bayou or Café Orleans have released reservations for 60 days out?  I've been trying to make reservations for October 9 for the past two days, without any luck (even waking up every hour for the past two nights checking).


----------



## Astylla

Skyegirl1999 said:


> An iPhone doesn't have one of those.



Ah I wasn't aware..another point for Samsumg I guess ! I admit i'm anti apple products but surprised they don't have anything similar , sorry!


----------



## CommanderCanuck

Rich M said:


> I wanted to do the Oogie Boogie dinner option and read that you just need to get the reservation and then notify them that you want to upgrade to the 3 course meal.  Glad I already have that reservation for my party night.


Same for me.  So glad I got the reservation this Monday for our OOB date before this announcement yesterday because now it is not available for my night for any time.


----------



## Adamspt2

I've been trying to get Blue Bayou for October 6 for a few days and have never seen any availability. I'm *hoping* they haven't released the reservations yet.



mrflibble said:


> Does anyone have any idea of Blue Bayou or Café Orleans have released reservations for 60 days out?  I've been trying to make reservations for October 9 for the past two days, without any luck (even waking up every hour for the past two nights checking).


----------



## mrflibble

Adamspt2 said:


> I've been trying to get Blue Bayou for October 6 for a few days and have never seen any availability. I'm *hoping* they havne't released the reservations yet.


The lack of transparency in their reservation system is so frustrating.


----------



## disneegrl4eva

Astylla said:


> I have Plaza Inn booked on August 26th 8am and September 10th 8am too. Bookied via app @ 7:38am


howwwwwww???? i have checked every single day and nothing is opened and you seem to be the only person period to get them


----------



## DisSurfer878

Okay, so this is weird, but Trader Sams is not even an option on mine. It's not like it says Temp Unavailable or has no reservations available. It's just not on the page at all.


----------



## DisSurfer878

This is literally all I can see at Dland hotel, for any party size, any day, in August or September.


----------



## roxy72

SportsMadre said:


> Has anyone successfully booked Plaza Inn Minnie and Friends Breakfast..  I have a feeling they haven’t opened the reservationd yet


Newbie question, but would I just make a reservation under Plaza Inn for this special character breakfast? I thought there would be a new listing on the Dining website with 'Minnie's Breakfast at Plaza Inn' which I would need to book under, however I'm not seeing that.


----------



## Astylla

roxy72 said:


> Newbie question, but would I just make a reservation under Plaza Inn for this special character breakfast? I thought there would be a new listing on the Dining website with 'Minnie's Breakfast at Plaza Inn' which I would need to book under, however I'm not seeing that.



It's just under Plaza Inn now. It says specifically in the app Breakfast is character dining.


----------



## Astylla

I got these all through the app back to back around 738am PDT. The dessert party was a pain to book , had to try all different browsers and kept crashing but finally got through.


----------



## disneegrl4eva

Adamspt2 said:


> I've been trying to get Blue Bayou for October 6 for a few days and have never seen any availability. I'm *hoping* they haven't released the reservations yet.


they havent...you've got a little while yet...they havent released past the 22nd of Sept on most things


----------



## Bigmace

DisSurfer878 said:


> Okay, so this is weird, but Trader Sams is not even an option on mine. It's not like it says Temp Unavailable or has no reservations available. It's just not on the page at all.



Trader Sam's does not take reservations.


----------



## mrflibble

disneegrl4eva said:


> they havent...you've got a little while yet...they havent released past the 22nd of Sept on most things


Wonder why... It would certainly let me sleep more regularly if I knew when they would actually release reservations on Blue Bayou or Cafe Orleans!  Last time we were able to get Blue Bayou, the reservations released at 3am.  I'm certainly getting tired of waking up each day at 3am to reach for my phone to check. :-(


----------



## roxy72

Bigmace said:


> Trader Sam's does not take reservations.


They do now. See below text from Disney parks blog:

All you explorers and adventurers will be thrilled to know Trader Sam’s Enchanted Tiki Bar will start taking reservations for lunch AND dinner beginning Aug. 11, with the first reservation date Aug. 15. We all know it’s a real jungle out there, so be sure to book a reservation! 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-napa-rose-goofys-kitchen-and-more-reopening/


----------



## Astylla

Bigmace said:


> Trader Sam's does not take reservations.



They are testing them on a limited basis from August 15th to September 15th. It was announced via Disney Parks Blog and on the Trader Sam's landing page.


Reservations
From August 15 to September 15, 2021, Trader Sam’s Enchanted Tiki Bar will be testing limited advance reservations.

Guests can make advance dining reservations online or via the Disneyland app. Same-day reservations can be made on a limited basis and are subject to availability.

Keep in mind, upon your arrival, all members of your party must be present before seating, and hosts must bring your entire party to the table at one time


----------



## ktlm

Thanks Dis friends.   Got OOB dessert party thanks to watching this thread!




mrflibble said:


> Does anyone have any idea of Blue Bayou or Café Orleans have released reservations for 60 days out?  I've been trying to make reservations for October 9 for the past two days, without any luck (even waking up every hour for the past two nights checking).


I've been looking at Cafe Orleans for the last half of that week and I have not seen ANY reservations for lunch or dinner become available.   Unless someone posts they got one-- I'm thinking they aren't loaded yet. 



DisSurfer878 said:


> Okay, so this is weird, but Trader Sams is not even an option on mine. It's not like it says Temp Unavailable or has no reservations available. It's just not on the page at all.


Try refreshing the dining page a few times when you are on it.   It wasn't on mine either,   but it showed up after I refreshed and I was able to check times.... then when I went to check another place it was gone again...then it was back again...


----------



## disneegrl4eva

Im checking just random days starting with Aug. 12 and going all the way through end of Sept almost and there are no available times for Minnie and Friends....have they just not released them? I can't see they would all be booked like that


----------



## kikismom

I didn't get Plaza Inn for any of my dates, super bummed! I checked every day and time and no availability. How the heck did everything go so fast?? I'm not even until the beginning of October.


----------



## Astylla

kikismom said:


> I didn't get Plaza Inn for any of my dates, super bummed! I checked every day and time and no availability. How the heck did everything go so fast?? I'm not even until the beginning of October.






So when you go to the main page and see that "No times available" means they have NOT been loaded yet. That space will say what times the meal periods are like this next photo.


Once the schedule is loaded they typically release in the system to book in 24 to 48 hours.


----------



## Lexxiefern

No plaza inn for me either. I’ve checked practically every day for the next month and not one. Hoping they haven’t fully released them yet and we all get a res.


----------



## DisSurfer878

Bigmace said:


> Trader Sam's does not take reservations.


... this is false information, dear.


----------



## RJstanis

Adamspt2 said:


> So, beginner question here, if there are times associated with a restaurant, does that mean reservations are actually open? For example, Oga's just started listing times for October 7. I feel like I got in pretty quickly (this was a couple of days ago), but there was nothing available (for both "Lunch" and actual times of day). Does that mean all reservations are already taken or do they release 'reservations' separately from when they add times to the day? No idea if any of this makes sense... lol



More than likely they're not gone. I've been looking for Oct 2-4th and yesterday there wasn't an option for times and today there is. No way they're all gone that fast.


----------



## gpjacobs

Combing through the previous threads - to confirm, it looks like dining is only open for the first week of October, right? I can't see anything on the site or in the thread that indicated the week of Oct. 11 is currently loaded into the system.


----------



## Ladyslug

dreynolds1982 said:


> As others have surmised, I just saw this on the Trader Sam's page on the DL website, so nothing past Sept. 15...
> 
> _From August 15 to September 15, 2021, Trader Sam’s Enchanted Tiki Bar will be testing limited advance reservations.  _


Ah, nice catch!  I too wish I had seen that tidbit earlier, like, yesterday...


----------



## disneegrl4eva

gpjacobs said:


> Combing through the previous threads - to confirm, it looks like dining is only open for the first week of October, right? I can't see anything on the site or in the thread that indicated the week of Oct. 11 is currently loaded into the system.


well I dont see anything going out that far yet...Ive only seen up to Sept 22


----------



## disneegrl4eva

RJstanis said:


> More than likely they're not gone. I've been looking for Oct 2-4th and yesterday there wasn't an option for times and today there is. No way they're all gone that fast.


Ok so I just went back on...this is super weird but here goes.....for Plaza Inn breakfast they literally have availability for tomorrow only....everything else has not been released yet....


----------



## got2travel

Keep trying folks. Ever since the queue let us in I’ve been trying for Trader Sams. The site repeatedly told me no times were available. Every 10-15 minutes or so I would check again, clicking on every half hour time slot. Finally 2 options for Trader Sams on 9/11 popped up. I snagged a 6:55pm slot.


----------



## got2travel

disneegrl4eva said:


> Ok so I just went back on...this is super weird but here goes.....for Plaza Inn breakfast they literally have availability for tomorrow only....everything else has not been released yet....



I’ve noticed that even though Plaza Inn shows as no time’s available, it is included in the list of restaurants with time rather than down below where the ‘no times’ restaurants usually are. I’m wondering if the times are being released in phases.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

I was wondering about Plaza Inn, too, but a PP said they had a reservation. I keep checking for our Labor Day weekend and nothing. I was able to get Princess (special occasion). We've done the Princess breakfast before and LOVED it. I hope it hasn't changed too much.


----------



## got2travel

More Trader Sams times are popping up. As I’m still searching for Plaza Inn I’m now seeing TS on 9/12 and 9/13.


----------



## DisSurfer878

got2travel said:


> Keep trying folks. Ever since the queue let us in I’ve been trying for Trader Sams. The site repeatedly told me no times were available. Every 10-15 minutes or so I would check again, clicking on every half hour time slot. Finally 2 options for Trader Sams on 9/11 popped up. I snagged a 6:55pm slot.


Thank you!!! I followed your advice and got my reservation!


----------



## Briarrose1306

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> Has anyone snagged any BB for October yet? I grabbed CC today for the 8th, but wondering if BB has even been released yet for anything after 10/1.


I've got BB for 10/1 @ 11am


----------



## AndrewC

Disney, just get your act together. If you can't release 60 days out because of staffing, just toss a little note on the page saying currently dining is released at 45 days, or 30 days. Or heck, say "daily" but mention the system is updated at midnight pacific time, or 3am, or whatever. This game of "who knows!" it so frustrating when people are literally spending thousands of dollars to show up. It's also unfair because the East coast guys might have a much easier time just refreshing the page every few minutes while sitting at work at 8am (5am pacific time). (no offense to you East coast guys!)

Just some actual organization and clarity from Disney would be so great. Use the waiting room every morning if you're worried it'll crash the site, just give a fair chance to everyone!


----------



## AndrewC

Briarrose1306 said:


> I've got BB for 10/1 @ 11am


What time did you make the booking?


----------



## dreynolds1982

got2travel said:


> More Trader Sams times are popping up. As I’m still searching for Plaza Inn I’m now seeing TS on 9/12 and 9/13.


I noticed that too. I snagged one for 8/24 earlier, then checked again and it was showing zip. Now it's showing times again. Wonder if they are releasing them incrementally or something.


----------



## kerreyn

After A LOT of error messages and realizing I needed to change my settings from "Canada English" to "US English", I was finally able to reserve the OBB Dessert Party on September 16!


----------



## Briarrose1306

AndrewC said:


> What time did you make the booking?


Last Wednesday evening.  I had come across a FB post saying if you checked the actual hour instead of the meal time (ie 100pm vs lunch) more options were coming up.  I tried it and it worked.


----------



## Bunkie1979

Can honestly say that after 12+ years of being our family's Disney planner and booking dining/activity reservations at Disneyland, Disney World, and Disneyland Paris, this recent experience has *hands down* been the most frustrating experience of all with no predictability or logic whatsoever. 

I was awake with you for most of the wee morning hours tinkering to get reservations and did not have the benefit of a non-Apple smart phone for a sneaky IT workaround. I suffered too with the multi-hour waiting room experience and felt the taunting of that winking bull's skull in the Thunder Mountain animation.

For all of the newbies out there, know that this is far from normal! Hang in there, keep checking with fingers crossed, and maybe a little Disney magic will come your way!


----------



## Bunkie1979

kerreyn said:


> After A LOT of error messages and realizing I needed to change my settings from "Canada English" to "US English", I was finally able to reserve the OBB Dessert Party on September 16!



Curses to the Canadian site setting! Good tip for others. I had to do this too repeatedly after every few minutes.


----------



## kerreyn

Bunkie1979 said:


> Curses to the Canadian site setting! Good tip for others. I had to do this too repeatedly after every few minutes.



I also had to change the settings to buy our OBB tickets. Luckily someone on the Disboards knew the 'hack' and posted it!


----------



## DisSurfer878

kerreyn said:


> After A LOT of error messages and realizing I needed to change my settings from "Canada English" to "US English", I was finally able to reserve the OBB Dessert Party on September 16!


As a curious but clearly uneducated American... is there a huge difference between "Canadian English" and "American English"???


----------



## stlrod

Bunkie1979 said:


> Can honestly say that after 12+ years of being our family's Disney planner and booking dining/activity reservations at Disneyland, Disney World, and Disneyland Paris, this recent experience has *hands down* been the most frustrating experience of all with no predictability or logic whatsoever.
> For all of the newbies out there, know that this is far from normal! Hang in there, keep checking with fingers crossed, and maybe a little Disney magic will come your way!




25 years here.  I'm not sure if it is the worst but I honestly cannot think of a worse experience right now.  I got one reservation--the OBB dessert party which I will probably cancel.  Sadly, I think this is the "post-pandemic Disney" and it's not going to change.


----------



## kerreyn

DisSurfer878 said:


> As a curious but clearly uneducated American... is there a huge difference between "Canadian English" and "American English"???



We follow the UK English - for the most part, US and Canadian are similar, except for words like colour/color, favour/favor, honour/honor, etc. Apparently we like extra letters in our words.


----------



## DisSurfer878

kerreyn said:


> We follow the UK English - for the most part, US and Canadian are similar, except for words like colour/color, favour/favor, honour/honor, etc. Apparently we like extra letters in our words.


Oh yeah totally makes sense that a few extra U's would crash the sites entire ability to make dining reservations...


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Just barely got Plaza I have been searching for hours refreshing over and over!!  Gooo look again!!!!!


----------



## DizMe

We were able to make reservations at Trader Sam's for Sept 2, but not as a party of 6. We finally managed to get a table for 4 and a table for 2 at the same time (6:45). Is there some way to request to be near each other or should we just show up early and try? I wonder if there are few reservations for larger parties.


----------



## Lexxiefern

Lots of availability at plaza inn right now! If you didn’t get it yet go check


----------



## got2travel

Plaza Inn is available now. Just got breakfast on 9/12. There are still a few more times available that week.


----------



## CherylGonz

Finally got Plaza Inn. Want 11 but snagged a 10:20


----------



## RRAR2007

Lexxiefern said:


> Lots of availability at plaza inn right now! If you didn’t get it yet go check


Thank you!!!

i was able to secure reservations for Napa Rose and Plaza Inn!


----------



## GenGen22

Has anyone been able to book Storytellers for Oct 1 or Plaza inn for Oct 2nd.  I've been checking storytellers everyday for weeks and don't seem to see breakfast reservations.  I've tried a smaller party and different times and I'm thinking it isn't loaded yet but I'm just not sure.


----------



## Rich M

Got my Plaza thank you everyone


----------



## kristensideaoffun

I tried all morning to get a Wine Country or Sonoma Terrace Dessert Party reservation for 10/10 with no luck.


----------



## Lexxiefern

got2travel said:


> Plaza Inn is available now. Just got breakfast on 9/12. There are still a few more times available that week.


Me too! See you there!


----------



## got2travel

GenGen22 said:


> Has anyone been able to book Storytellers for Oct 1 or Plaza inn for Oct 2nd.  I've been checking storytellers everyday for weeks and don't seem to see breakfast reservations.  I've tried a smaller party and different times and I'm thinking it isn't loaded yet but I'm just not sure.



There is currently times available for Plaza Inn on Oct 1 but I didn’t see any on the 2nd


----------



## AndrewC

kristensideaoffun said:


> I tried all morning to get a Wine Country or Sonoma Terrace Dessert Party reservation for 10/10 with no luck.


Oddly the 10/10 seemed to be the only one sold out from the four or five random dates I checked, even fairly late in the morning. I wonder if reservations have been loaded for that date yet... or what


----------



## kristensideaoffun

AndrewC said:


> Oddly the 10/10 seemed to be the only one sold out from the four or five random dates I checked, even fairly late in the morning. I wonder if reservations have been loaded for that date yet... or what



I checked other dates, too, and wondered the same thing.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Finally able to add Plaza Inn. I think they must have sporadically released dates as a bunch of times on Labor Day weekend opened at one time.


----------



## WishUponAStar3

Argh, I've been trying nonstop for Trader Sam's on our two days at DLH (9/9 or 9/10 lunch) and nothing!! Does anyone have an extra one they might be dropping? Otherwise, is walk-up still a possibility there? Sam's is a must-do for us.

P.S. I have a Cafe Orleans res on 9/9 I plan to cancel, if someone would like to coordinate that with me before I drop it.


----------



## disneegrl4eva

CherylGonz said:


> Finally got Plaza Inn. Want 11 but snagged a 10:20


that may be a blessing in disguise...I havent been for awhile but this was always a must do every trip and by 10:30 most of the breakfast stuff was gone and they werent making fresh batches of anything....you should get in there right at a good time


----------



## kikismom

Astylla said:


> View attachment 596415
> 
> So when you go to the main page and see that "No times available" means they have NOT been loaded yet. That space will say what times the meal periods are like this next photo.
> 
> View attachment 596416
> Once the schedule is loaded they typically release in the system to book in 24 to 48 hours.



I swear there were times listed this morning when I got on. Also someone in the DLR foodies group said they were able to get 10/2 this morning. I'm wondering if they were removed later. 

Does anyone know how to make dual reservations on the same account? We have 9 people and I have to make two reservations as nothing shows for bigger parties even when multiple tables are open for smaller parties at the same time. I have to use two accounts to do it as they cancel one reservation to make a second one. Is this a new thing?


----------



## stlrod

I have 9/11 LL @6:30p for 2 people (you will need OBB tickets) if anyone wants to coordinate.  Would love a Trader's Sam for lunch on either 9/11 or 9/12.


----------



## disneegrl4eva

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Finally able to add Plaza Inn. I think they must have sporadically released dates as a bunch of times on Labor Day weekend opened at one time.


yeah it was weird...they were only showing for Aug 12 until had to be after 11 am..I fell asleep and woke up a little bit ago and bam got em!!


----------



## dhorner233

I was up at 3 am. Waited through the crash. Now Trader Sam's is but there are no hours/reservations past 9/15. I see 9/14 is already completely booked so I assume these will be hard to get reservations. I want the evening of Sept. 27.

Same with Goofy's Kitchen. Nothing after 9/15. Though there are still plenty of reservations for Goofy's up until 9/15. But I want 10/1!

So now...... I have to keep playing the guessing game? When will they open up Trader Sam's for Sept 27??? Which day will they open up the reservations? What time specifically? Since this will be a hard reservation to get, it will be important for me to be on it as soon as they open up.

So frustrating! 
.


----------



## mrflibble

Anyone have ideas when Carnation Cafe is opening for reservations?


----------



## DizMe

kikismom said:


> I swear there were times listed this morning when I got on. Also someone in the DLR foodies group said they were able to get 10/2 this morning. I'm wondering if they were removed later.
> 
> Does anyone know how to make dual reservations on the same account? We have 9 people and I have to make two reservations as nothing shows for bigger parties even when multiple tables are open for smaller parties at the same time. I have to use two accounts to do it as they cancel one reservation to make a second one. Is this a new thing?


This happened to me as well. I don't know whether or not it's new, because I was able to make larger reservations in the past.


----------



## DizMe

WishUponAStar3 said:


> Argh, I've been trying nonstop for Trader Sam's on our two days at DLH (9/9 or 9/10 lunch) and nothing!! Does anyone have an extra one they might be dropping? Otherwise, is walk-up still a possibility there? Sam's is a must-do for us.
> 
> P.S. I have a Cafe Orleans res on 9/9 I plan to cancel, if someone would like to coordinate that with me before I drop it.


First of all, I had more luck here https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disneyland-hotel/trader-sams/ for booking Trader Sam's, though I don't see anything for your times just now. I also heard from someone else that the reservations are only for inside, and that outside is still first-come, first-served. I can't confirm that, but it makes sense because I could find no reservations for more than a party of 4. It was something a friend sent me from a FB group. Here's a snip:


----------



## WishUponAStar3

DizMe said:


> First of all, I had more luck here https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disneyland-hotel/trader-sams/ for booking Trader Sam's, though I don't see anything for your times just now. I also heard from someone else that the reservations are only for inside, and that outside is still first-come, first-served. I can't confirm that, but it makes sense because I could find no reservations for more than a party of 4. It was something a friend sent me from a FB group. Here's a snip:
> View attachment 596484



OH, good to know! We will definitely need to be outside, since our 4-year-old is not vaxxed yet- only outdoor dining for us! Is it worth continuing to check and try to snag a reservation, or do you think we should just walk up and put our names down for outdoor dining while we're hanging out at the pool on the 10th? Hmm.


----------



## DizMe

WishUponAStar3 said:


> OH, good to know! We will definitely need to be outside, since our 4-year-old is not vaxxed yet- only outdoor dining for us! Is it worth continuing to check and try to snag a reservation, or do you think we should just walk up and put our names down for outdoor dining while we're hanging out at the pool on the 10th? Hmm.


It would be nice to be able to confirm the information one way or the other, wouldn't it?! Maybe someone knows a phone number where you could find the information. Right now, though, it doesn't seem like anyone knows anything for sure. If you find a reservation, I'd book one. You should be able to find out before your trip whether or not the information about reservations all being inside are true. I think, but am not sure, that you can go put your name in for outdoor dining and they'll text you when it's ready.


----------



## mrflibble

WishUponAStar3 said:


> OH, good to know! We will definitely need to be outside, since our 4-year-old is not vaxxed yet- only outdoor dining for us! Is it worth continuing to check and try to snag a reservation, or do you think we should just walk up and put our names down for outdoor dining while we're hanging out at the pool on the 10th? Hmm.


We were pretty easily able to walk up and get a table on the outside for dinner during our last stay.  The line for inside was quite long, but we were seated immediately once we asked for an outdoor table (both our kids under 12 too - we avoided indoor dining, apart from Blue Bayou, even cancelled both our Oga's reservations).


----------



## Sunnyore

I just grabbed Plaza Inn breakfast, but I also have storyteller breakfast scheduled for the same day. I know both may be different right now but which one would you guys recommend keeping? Does one have better food? Better experience? I’ve only been to Storyteller when it wasn’t buffet and that was decent but nothing special. Anyone care to share their experience?


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Sunnyore said:


> I just grabbed Plaza Inn breakfast, but I also have storyteller breakfast scheduled for the same day. I know both may be different right now but which one would you guys recommend keeping? Does one have better food? Better experience? I’ve only been to Storyteller when it wasn’t buffet and that was decent but nothing special. Anyone care to share their experience?


I am waiting to hear reports out of Plaza Inn on characters quantity and quality in this new era. Oh yeah, and edible food wouldn't hurt.   I think until we get reports starting hopefully soon, it's hard to say.


----------



## dhorner233

DizMe said:


> First of all, I had more luck here https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disneyland-hotel/trader-sams/ for booking Trader Sam's, though I don't see anything for your times just now. I also heard from someone else that the reservations are only for inside, and that outside is still first-come, first-served. I can't confirm that, but it makes sense because I could find no reservations for more than a party of 4. It was something a friend sent me from a FB group. Here's a snip:
> View attachment 596484



Oh well it's good to know that you can walk up and order if you sit outside! 

Is Trader Sam's the only place you can get alcohol at the hotel since the Steakhouse 55 Lounge is closed?


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

What is the cost on the new Plaza situation?  I had been seeing $35 which sounded about right,  but I can't find it on Disney's site. 

ETA:  The Storyteller's breakfast menu has the same price "range" as Plaza and then on the virtual menu it says...

$49 per adult, plus tax and gratuity
$29 per child (3-9), plus tax and gratuity


----------



## mrflibble

dhorner233 said:


> Oh well it's good to know that you can walk up and order if you sit outside!
> 
> Is Trader Sam's the only place you can get alcohol at the hotel since the Steakhouse 55 Lounge is closed?


Unless you count getting wine at the gift shop, I believe so.  You can also wander over to Craftsman Bar at Grand Cal to order a drink from the bar there too if you're in a pinch! We snagged a room at the Grand Cal for our stay last week, and it was actually $50 cheaper in total that staying at the Disneyland Hotel!  Our first time staying at the Grand Californian, and our daughter's (5yo) first time staying on property!


----------



## BayGirl22

I'm beyond frustrated with this process. My dates are Oct 8-10 so the 60 day window should have opened a couple days ago. Still trying to get Oga's and Savi's and its impossible to tell if Oga's has released slots for those days or not. On the 60 day mark at 6am ET there were no hours up beyond like Oct 1, then at some point the hours appeared, but there were no openings. I was on the east coast so was able to check early and frequently, but I'm still not sure if I missed them all or they just didn't open reservations yet. 
Savi's seems to not be open for October yet (not dining I know, but same frustrating process) - so do I just check every 10 minutes for the next month until they feel like dropping them? Exhausting. 

They've got to fix this soon, its literally the worst guest experience I've had with Disney in decades, and is nearing my Six Flags experience at this point. At least I got a website survey today and was able to give feedback - that was satisfying.


----------



## ADisneyFamilyof5

I was able to grab Trader Sam's for Aug 20th for my party of 4. We were hoping for evening but got 1:20. I was under the impression that because of the reservations we would be able to sit inside. But the website says indoor service doesn't start until 4. Now I see that reservations may be indoor dining and walk ups are outside? DH and his best friend are really looking forward to Trader Sam's so I just want to level their expectations.


----------



## serendipityaey

Morgan063006 said:


> Got my Blue Bayou reservations finally!  Used one of the dining alert websites to alert me and managed to snag 9/6 and 9/8 while we decide which is better (and release the rest of course).  Phew - set on dining - although now I feel like I need Oga’s since our last trip was 5/2019 right before Galaxy’s Edge opened!



which dining alert did you use? Really need to get on this!


----------



## Astylla

serendipityaey said:


> which dining alert did you use? Really need to get on this!



If you send me a PM I can share what sites I use , got all my WDW reservations for next month this way.


----------



## kristensideaoffun

dhorner233 said:


> Oh well it's good to know that you can walk up and order if you sit outside!
> 
> Is Trader Sam's the only place you can get alcohol at the hotel since the Steakhouse 55 Lounge is closed?



You can get drinks at Tangaroa Terrace. Also, you can order drinks at the pool if you are staying at the hotel.


----------



## donaldanddaisy

Well, hours and hours in the middle of the night, but in the end we got both the Trader Sam's time and the Plaza Inn time we wanted. But, that pretty much ruined me. I'm glad I don't have to worry about it any more.


----------



## Titainokc

Is something wrong with the DL site? I'm having trouble making a dining reservation.


----------



## stlrod

Think I'm going to cancel my $86  10:00pm OBB dessert party and have my own $30 LBB 10:45pm dessert party by making a 10:45pm reservation at LaBrea Bakery and having cake or cheesecake and a glass of cab.  Just don't want to give Disney the extra money after today.


----------



## BayGirl22

stlrod said:


> Think I'm going to cancel my $86  10:00pm OBB dessert party and have my own $30 LBB 10:45pm dessert party by making a 10:45pm reservation at LaBrea Bakery and having cake or cheesecake and a glass of cab.  Just don't want to give Disney the extra money after today.


That's not the worst idea - plenty of ways to get sweets at DL! My kids will make us go through a bunch of treat trails anyway so we'll have a big bag of candy at that point. 

I'm having trouble understanding the justification for a $86 dessert party to get parade viewing access at a hard ticket event where the prime reason to go is limited capacity. Shouldn't the limited capacity mean its easy to get a spot for the parade? I mean, I love a seat, and I have paid for almost every dessert/dining package Disney has thrown at me over the years, but this has me really questioning the value.


----------



## DizMe

donaldanddaisy said:


> Well, hours and hours in the middle of the night, but in the end we got both the Trader Sam's time and the Plaza Inn time we wanted. But, that pretty much ruined me. I'm glad I don't have to worry about it any more.


Would you happen to know where the Trader Sam's reserved dining is? Outside, inside, or both? ADisneyFamof5 posted above that it's outdoor only until 4, so if your reservation is after 4, is there any way to know or request one or the other?


----------



## Araminta18

DizMe said:


> Would you happen to know where the Trader Sam's reserved dining is? Outside, inside, or both? ADisneyFamof5 posted above that it's outdoor only until 4, so if your reservation is after 4, is there any way to know or request one or the other?


I think this is the $64000 question -- and one we likely won't know until after August 15th, when the first reservations start, despite all the speculation.


----------



## mrflibble

BayGirl22 said:


> I'm beyond frustrated with this process. My dates are Oct 8-10 so the 60 day window should have opened a couple days ago. Still trying to get Oga's and Savi's and its impossible to tell if Oga's has released slots for those days or not. On the 60 day mark at 6am ET there were no hours up beyond like Oct 1, then at some point the hours appeared, but there were no openings. I was on the east coast so was able to check early and frequently, but I'm still not sure if I missed them all or they just didn't open reservations yet.
> Savi's seems to not be open for October yet (not dining I know, but same frustrating process) - so do I just check every 10 minutes for the next month until they feel like dropping them? Exhausting.
> 
> They've got to fix this soon, its literally the worst guest experience I've had with Disney in decades, and is nearing my Six Flags experience at this point. At least I got a website survey today and was able to give feedback - that was satisfying.


So true.  I'm trying to get Blue Bayou on 10/9 for my son's birthday celebration. Waking up so early in the morning (west coast) to check and find nothing is beyond frustrating.


----------



## rwhistler92

Got my Plaza Inn a few minutes ago.


----------



## AndrewC

BayGirl22 said:


> justification for a $86
> 
> 
> seat




That's my justification each and every time. The dessert is nice, but after a long day (I'm usually in the parks from 8 or 9am day of the Halloween parties) having a seat is just so so nice. Otherwise it's painful showing up "early" trying to get a good spot. If I could get a pretty good spot only showing up maybe three or four minutes before it starts, maybe I would skip it, but I'm not standing around 10 or 15 minutes and then the duration of the parade... it's killer. (Plus I'm a solo adult or with a friend, maybe if I had kids it would be a different story)


----------



## GenGen22

got2travel said:


> There is currently times available for Plaza Inn on Oct 1 but I didn’t see any on the 2nd


I was able to get Plaza inn got 10/1 but I'm still trying for Storytellers on this day because we don't want to switch days if we can help it.


----------



## Figment1971

mrflibble said:


> Does anyone have any idea of Blue Bayou or Café Orleans have released reservations for 60 days out?  I've been trying to make reservations for October 9 for the past two days, without any luck (even waking up every hour for the past two nights checking).


I have been trying for BB on October 9th as well over the last two days and there has been nothing available. I have been up at 2:30am checking and then again at 5:00am and then at 7:00am and…nada. I saw it switch from no hours of operation showing right before 5:00am CST to specific hours of operation showing after 5:00am and I felt like that would be my trigger to grab a reservation but…sigh…nothing. So I’m with everyone else on here…left wondering if I just missed out or no times have been made available yet. Disneyland…you are breaking my spirit with this nonsense. We are all pros on those boards and if we can’t figure it out…who could?!


----------



## BayGirl22

AndrewC said:


> That's my justification each and every time. The dessert is nice, but after a long day (I'm usually in the parks from 8 or 9am day of the Halloween parties) having a seat is just so so nice. Otherwise it's painful showing up "early" trying to get a good spot. If I could get a pretty good spot only showing up maybe three or four minutes before it starts, maybe I would skip it, but I'm not standing around 10 or 15 minutes and then the duration of the parade... it's killer. (Plus I'm a solo adult or with a friend, maybe if I had kids it would be a different story)



Yeah, I put a very high value on a seat. We are rope drop to close people and I have some hip/leg issues that make me very sore by the end of the day. I've paid for all the other parties for that reason - for our family of 4. The rest of my family cares less about sitting and desserts, and my kids are 9 and 12 so now both count as Disney adults.

Having already paid for 4 Bash tickets... $80+ for desserts and a seat seems insane. Seems like a parade you shouldn't have to camp out for a spot at, especially at DCA where things are spread out.

ETA: This is all a moot point since my night has both the dinner and dessert party sold out. I bought OBB tickets months ago but somehow missed that these extras were happening. Would have been nice to send an email to ticket holders or something.


----------



## Astylla

I'm one of those people that enjoys the "extras" , be in dining packages , WOC dessert party , after hours events , etc.
Value is such a tricky thing here , for me value comes in the form of experiences. I like to try things out , I'm beginning to venture into making a dedicated vlog and instagram channel for my love of disney and solo adventures now as that is how I do Disney 99% of the time now due to my shift work schedule. Often these extras are useful to me because for example I can't have someone hold a seat for a parade  for me for hours or stake out a good fireworks spot ( more at WDW and pre covid) .

I would do the WOC dessert party every..single..trip , about 6 to 8 times a year and people called me crazy but I LOVE WOC and also those seats were amazing.
Now I am in no way comparing this experience to that however since I'm only doing one OBB this year , Being able to be in a good spot to view everything , take a small break , get good pictures and video and give feedback to others , all that is worth it for me. 

I always tell everyone - don't feel like you have to do these extras , that's why they are options not a must do for everyone. And secondly as consumers if you don't think something has sufficient value or merit for you , that is absolutely okay and vote with your wallet as they say. I do agree DLR is way behind efficiency vs WDW in terms of rolling our reservation times however it has been this way for YEARS. The 60 day mark here has never always been a steadfast rule like 180 days has been at WDW so long. It is absoloutely frustrating and just so happens I live on the west coast and have to be up early for work so I have the luxury of time but do agree they need to figure out a common time and stick with it.


----------



## GenGen22

Update: I FINALLY got Storytellers as they just released them for October!


----------



## Buson808

Yup i got storytellers at 10/9 at 10:30am i get to experience breakfast and brunch foods.


----------



## Rich M

AndrewC said:


> That's my justification each and every time. The dessert is nice, but after a long day (I'm usually in the parks from 8 or 9am day of the Halloween parties) having a seat is just so so nice. Otherwise it's painful showing up "early" trying to get a good spot. If I could get a pretty good spot only showing up maybe three or four minutes before it starts, maybe I would skip it, but I'm not standing around 10 or 15 minutes and then the duration of the parade... it's killer. (Plus I'm a solo adult or with a friend, maybe if I had kids it would be a different story)



isn’t it cheaper to rent a scooter and buy some dessert if the seat is the most important thing?


----------



## Figment1971

GenGen22 said:


> Update: I FINALLY got Storytellers as they just released them for October!


I was able to book Storytellers for October 11…finally a little bit of success in booking some sort of dining for DL!


----------



## Adamspt2

Thanks to this thread I was able to book Storytellers for October 8. I needed 7am as we are flying out that day. Searched for "Breakfast" and 8:45 was the earliest. Searched on "7:00am" and, don't you know, there were like three earlier times that popped up including 7am. I don't understand this 'system' at all! LOL


----------



## Adamspt2

Tangential question - I made dining reservations. I'm going with my partner and he wants to see the reservations in his Disneyland app. Can you do that? He got an error message when he put in the confirmation number and my name saying that reservation was already linked to my account. We were able to get our hotel reservation in both apps but so far no luck with dining.


----------



## mrflibble

Cafe Orleans times released for 10/9 this morning.  Now just waiting to see when Blue Bayou releases.  At least we have Cafe Orleans booked in case we miss out on BB.

We also found Wine Country Trattoria times for 10/10 released today too. When looking yesterday, I was getting an error message from both the app and the website.


----------



## dhorner233

Titainokc said:


> Is something wrong with the DL site? I'm having trouble making a dining reservation.



That's why we are all here. We are all having trouble making dining reservations. 

I was up at 3 am again trying to get Trader Sam's for 9/27 but the hours are still only posted up to 9/15.. 

So the saga of trying to book 6 dining reservations continues!


----------



## mrflibble

dhorner233 said:


> I was up at 3 am again trying to get Trader Sam's for 9/27 but the hours are still only posted up to 9/15..



I really wish Disney was more transparent about all of this... :-(


----------



## vacay77

This morning, I was able to book Cafe Orleans and Plaza Inn for our trip in October. Still searching for the elusive BB.  I also want to book the dessert party for Oogie Boogie but it doesn’t look like the date I need is available yet.


----------



## mrflibble

Figment1971 said:


> I have been trying for BB on October 9th as well over the last two days and there has been nothing available. I have been up at 2:30am checking and then again at 5:00am and then at 7:00am and…nada. I saw it switch from no hours of operation showing right before 5:00am CST to specific hours of operation showing after 5:00am and I felt like that would be my trigger to grab a reservation but…sigh…nothing. So I’m with everyone else on here…left wondering if I just missed out or no times have been made available yet. Disneyland…you are breaking my spirit with this nonsense. We are all pros on those boards and if we can’t figure it out…who could?!


Cafe Orleans opened up times this morning for 10/9.  I think there's still hope that BB will do the same!


----------



## BayGirl22

mrflibble said:


> Cafe Orleans opened up times this morning for 10/9.  I think there's still hope that BB will do the same!


I got Cafe Orleans for 10/8 this morning, I had a Riverbelle Terrace I released. For some reason the latter is much easier to get, so a good backup option. 

Also managed to get Wine Country Trattoria on 10/10 which will be the Oogie Boogie Bash dinner special. Yesterday it looked like it was booked up (hours posted but no availability) then this morning at 3am there were plenty of spots.


----------



## mrflibble

BayGirl22 said:


> Also managed to get Wine Country Trattoria on 10/10 which will be the Oogie Boogie Bash dinner special. Yesterday it looked like it was booked up (hours posted but no availability) then this morning at 3am there were plenty of spots.



Us too!  Wine Country on 10/10 for dinner for OBB special.  Got the reservation this morning as well.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

dhorner233 said:


> That's why we are all here. We are all having trouble making dining reservations.
> 
> I was up at 3 am again trying to get Trader Sam's for 9/27 but the hours are still only posted up to 9/15..
> 
> So the saga of trying to book 6 dining reservations continues!


Since Trader Sam’s actually said reservations are for 8/15-9/15, I’m guessing they’re a trial and that they won’t release more for at least awhile to see how it goes.

I mean, you never know, but I would think it will be a bit before any more of those show up.


----------



## BayGirl22

mrflibble said:


> Us too!  Wine Country on 10/10 for dinner for OBB special.  Got the reservation this morning as well.


I don't love that place, I think I've only eaten there in the past to get WoC space, but the price for an actual meal is better than the dessert party. We need to eat something before my kids imbibe pounds of candy.


----------



## BayGirl22

Has anyone booked Oga's for Oct 8-11? I'm convinced the hours being up does not matter, have not seen a single slot for any day. 

I was just able to book Plaza Inn for a day with no hours showing - so now the whole "hours post first" premise doesn't align.


----------



## ADisneyFamilyof5

dhorner233 said:


> That's why we are all here. We are all having trouble making dining reservations.
> 
> I was up at 3 am again trying to get Trader Sam's for 9/27 but the hours are still only posted up to 9/15..
> 
> So the saga of trying to book 6 dining reservations continues!



On the Trader Sam's page on the Disneyland website it says they are "testing limited time reservations" through September 15.


----------



## kristensideaoffun

mrflibble said:


> Us too!  Wine Country on 10/10 for dinner for OBB special.  Got the reservation this morning as well.



Us too!


----------



## Adamspt2

So I went to get Wine County for Oogie Boogie and for my day only 4:20 was open...I'm guessing that is not the special?


----------



## Morgan063006

serendipityaey said:


> which dining alert did you use? Really need to get on this!


Mouse dining


----------



## BayGirl22

Adamspt2 said:


> So I went to get Wine County for Oogie Boogie and for my day only 4:20 was open...I'm guessing that is not the special?


It is, you just have to tell them that you want the special meal. Scroll down on the Wine Country description page for all the details and pricing.


----------



## mrflibble

BayGirl22 said:


> I don't love that place, I think I've only eaten there in the past to get WoC space, but the price for an actual meal is better than the dessert party. We need to eat something before my kids imbibe pounds of candy.


We're in the same boat.  I would much rather eat just about anywhere else in DCA.  The price difference between a full meal and a dessert party was a main factor in our decision.  That, and the one dessert party we've done previously, we didn't actually like anything in the dessert box.  It was all bland and overly sweet.  At least this way, I can get a steak for a small upcharge and avoid most of the pasta dishes, and the kids get a fun popcorn bucket too!

I think we're going to try to avoid the treat trails as much as possible, go on a bunch of rides, and do some photo ops.  We've always left OBB with too much candy and snacks before.


----------



## BayGirl22

mrflibble said:


> We're in the same boat.  I would much rather eat just about anywhere else in DCA.  The price difference between a full meal and a dessert party was a main factor in our decision.  That, and the one dessert party we've done previously, we didn't actually like anything in the dessert box.  It was all bland and overly sweet.  At least this way, I can get a steak for a small upcharge and avoid most of the pasta dishes, and the kids get a fun popcorn bucket too!
> 
> I think we're going to try to avoid the treat trails as much as possible, go on a bunch of rides, and do some photo ops.  We've always left OBB with too much candy and snacks before.


I'm pretty sure most of WCT's business comes from show packages and that's how they stay in business. DCA has a lot of good food options IMO and this is not one of them. Hard to pass up Carthay for it. 

My daughter turns 10 in September so will be a Disney adult by the time we go. Really hoping they'll let her do the kids meal and get the popcorn bucket!


----------



## mrflibble

BayGirl22 said:


> I'm pretty sure most of WCT's business comes from show packages and that's how they stay in business. DCA has a lot of good food options IMO and this is not one of them. Hard to pass up Carthay for it.
> 
> My daughter turns 10 in September so will be a Disney adult by the time we go. Really hoping they'll let her do the kids meal and get the popcorn bucket!


My son is already 10, but he might just order from the kids menu anyways.... 

I totally agree that WCT one of the worst food options at DCA.  I think in all our years of driving down to Anaheim from the bay area, we've never thought, "yeah, let's eat at WCT..." Although, the same kinda goes for Boudin and Ghirardelli, as those are so easy to get up here, but at least the food at those locations is pretty good.

We might go to Carthay lounge for lunch/snacks/drinks prior to OBB.  Depends on how purchasing magic key goes and if we can get DCA reservations for 10/10.


----------



## RJstanis

BayGirl22 said:


> I don't love that place, I think I've only eaten there in the past to get WoC space, but the price for an actual meal is better than the dessert party. We need to eat something before my kids imbibe pounds of candy.



That's my philosophy too. Real food (if theme park food is considered that), way better value than dessert party (in lieu of horrific real world value), doesn't eat into party time, and the kids get a "souvenir".


----------



## RJstanis

BayGirl22 said:


> My daughter turns 10 in September so will be a Disney adult by the time we go. Really hoping they'll let her do the kids meal and get the popcorn bucket!



I didn’t even think about this. I forget my son is now a Disney adult and Im not paying the extra cost for food and bucket


----------



## BayGirl22

mrflibble said:


> My son is already 10, but he might just order from the kids menu anyways....
> 
> I totally agree that WCT one of the worst food options at DCA.  I think in all our years of driving down to Anaheim from the bay area, we've never thought, "yeah, let's eat at WCT..." Although, the same kinda goes for Boudin and Ghirardelli, as those are so easy to get up here, but at least the food at those locations is pretty good.
> 
> We might go to Carthay lounge for lunch/snacks/drinks prior to OBB.  Depends on how purchasing magic key goes and if we can get DCA reservations for 10/10.



Ha - Bay Area here too, and I guess we've never even considered Boudin or Ghirardelli at DCA! I generally like Disney food and go for the unique or higher end or character meals. We are a bit spoiled by good food choices at home.


----------



## gpjacobs

The 60 day window just opened for our arrival day (Oct. 11). Was up at 4 a.m. PT. Not a single reservation for Napa Rose available. Booked Storytellers as a backup ... did the slots really fill up that quickly or has Napa Rose been dropping later than 60 days (I've seen various reports)? I may try calling to see.

I also didn't see Oga’s for anytime on Oct. 11. We're not going into the park until the following day but I'm still closing monitoring BB and Ogas, as we're hoping to book both for Oct. 12.

Just reiterating what everyone else has said. This process is a nightmare.


----------



## RJstanis

gpjacobs said:


> The 60 day window just opened for our arrival day (Oct. 11). Was up at 4 a.m. PT. Not a single reservation for Napa Rose available. Booked Storytellers as a backup ... did the slots really fill up that quickly or has Napa Rose been dropping later than 60 days (I've seen various reports)? I may try calling to see.
> 
> I also didn't see Oga’s for anytime on Oct. 11. We're not going into the park until the following day but I'm still closing monitoring BB and Ogas, as we're hoping to book both for Oct. 12.
> 
> Just reiterating what everyone else has said. This process is a nightmare.



I'm still waiting for Ogas Oct 3rd and or 4th to drop unless I missed it already. The whole process is frustrating where some things are available, some are not, and no warning when the ones that aren't will be available


----------



## DizMe

gpjacobs said:


> The 60 day window just opened for our arrival day (Oct. 11). Was up at 4 a.m. PT. Not a single reservation for Napa Rose available. Booked Storytellers as a backup ... did the slots really fill up that quickly or has Napa Rose been dropping later than 60 days (I've seen various reports)? I may try calling to see.
> 
> I also didn't see Oga’s for anytime on Oct. 11. We're not going into the park until the following day but I'm still closing monitoring BB and Ogas, as we're hoping to book both for Oct. 12.
> 
> Just reiterating what everyone else has said. This process is a nightmare.


When I look at the dining calendar for Napa Rose, it says there are no schedules available for this date. I think that means they haven't dropped the reservations yet for that day for NR. Compare it to earlier dates and you'll see what I mean.

ETA a couple of snips from the calendar for your date and an earlier date. I had to go all the way back to Sept 15 to find  one that didn't say "no schedules"


----------



## gpjacobs

DizMe said:


> When I look at the dining calendar for Napa Rose, it says there are no schedules available for this date. I think that means they haven't dropped the reservations yet for that day for NR. Compare it to earlier dates and you'll see what I mean.



That's what I thought but with all this wackiness, didn't want to assume. Thanks!

The screenshots are super helpful. Doesn't give me much confidence for BB or Oga's though, as both are showing "Meal Periods" for Oct. 11 but not availability. However, I have Mouse Dining alerts set up for these restaurants and no alerts received to date. Wacky, I say ...


----------



## Adamspt2

Just booked Plaza Inn for October 6 breakfast in case anyone else is looking for that.


----------



## BayGirl22

gpjacobs said:


> That's what I thought but with all this wackiness, didn't want to assume. Thanks!
> 
> The screenshots are super helpful. Doesn't give me much confidence for BB or Oga's though, as both are showing "Meal Periods" for Oct. 11 but not availability. However, I have Mouse Dining alerts set up for these restaurants and no alerts received to date. Wacky, I say ...


I was also checking Napa Rose at 3am and nothing came up. Storytellers had openings today that were not there yesterday. I'm fairly confident Napa Rose has not posted any hours or dropped reservations yet. 
Now we are all in the "wait and see when they randomly appear" phase. May the odds be ever in your favor.


----------



## Mama_bear

Does anyone have any idea if carnation cafe reservations will open up any time soon? I check every morning but I just wondered if there was info somewhere I had missed. We will be there the weekend it opens and would love to score a waffle lol.


----------



## DizMe

gpjacobs said:


> That's what I thought but with all this wackiness, didn't want to assume. Thanks!
> 
> The screenshots are super helpful. Doesn't give me much confidence for BB or Oga's though, as both are showing "Meal Periods" for Oct. 11 but not availability. However, I have Mouse Dining alerts set up for these restaurants and no alerts received to date. Wacky, I say ...


Oh man, I am totally there with you. This is one wacky, messed up "system"!!


----------



## kikismom

vacay77 said:


> This morning, I was able to book Cafe Orleans and Plaza Inn for our trip in October. Still searching for the elusive BB.  I also want to book the dessert party for Oogie Boogie but it doesn’t look like the date I need is available yet.



I am trying to get Plaza Inn for October and don't see dates released yet. What did you do to get these? I'm desperate!!


----------



## smartlabelprint

DizMe said:


> We were able to make reservations at Trader Sam's for Sept 2, but not as a party of 6. We finally managed to get a table for 4 and a table for 2 at the same time (6:45). Is there some way to request to be near each other or should we just show up early and try? I wonder if there are few reservations for larger parties.


I’d  go a bit early.


----------



## BayGirl22

kikismom said:


> I am trying to get Plaza Inn for October and don't see dates released yet. What did you do to get these? I'm desperate!!


I got an 8:30 at Plaza Inn on Oct 10th this morning. The hours are not showing up but when I searched that time came up, and 8:10 on Sunday. Those were the only available (I'd rather do later) so its possible they will release more times?

Its bizarre there are no hours posted but time slots showed up in a search. Kind of breaks the theory above about hours posting before reservation slots.

ETA: I see an 8am on Thurs the 7th right now.


----------



## Adamspt2

kikismom said:


> I am trying to get Plaza Inn for October and don't see dates released yet. What did you do to get these? I'm desperate!!



I booked Plaza Inn this morning for October 6. Be sure you search on a variety of times that they have listed.


----------



## kikismom

Ugh I figured it out. It still says no times available for me on the first page. I just bypassed it at times came up. I really don't like our times but will live with it.


----------



## smartlabelprint

BayGirl22 said:


> I'm pretty sure most of WCT's business comes from show packages and that's how they stay in business. DCA has a lot of good food options IMO and this is not one of them. Hard to pass up Carthay for it.
> 
> My daughter turns 10 in September so will be a Disney adult by the time we go. Really hoping they'll let her do the kids meal and get the popcorn bucket!


They usually do. But still charge adult prices.


----------



## kikismom

BayGirl22 said:


> I got an 8:30 at Plaza Inn on Oct 10th this morning. The hours are not showing up but when I searched that time came up, and 8:10 on Sunday. Those were the only available (I'd rather do later) so its possible they will release more times?
> 
> Its bizarre there are no hours posted but time slots showed up in a search. Kind of breaks the theory above about hours posting before reservation slots.
> 
> ETA: I see an 8am on Thurs the 7th right now.



Yes that theory is dead to me. I really don't want to have to be there at 820 but that's the time we got.


----------



## BayGirl22

smartlabelprint said:


> They usually do. But still charge adult prices.


Yeah, I know   This "deal" is prix fixe and the kid's meal includes the popcorn bucket while the adult meal let's you add the popcorn bucket for an additional charge. So does my kid get less food for the adult price and we still have to pay extra for the bucket? So nonsensical. 



kikismom said:


> Yes that theory is dead to me. I really don't want to have to be there at 820 but that's the time we got.


We'll be there for rope drop either way, but I'd prefer to do a bunch of rides then eat later. I am keeping an eye out for later times, now way they went that fast at 3am.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Some thoughts.  WDW has had "booking dining as a competitive sport" for awhile now.  (Same as booking FP+ there.)  I hate that about WDW, but it is what it is.

That was never the case at DL.  Yes, a handful of things booked pretty close to immediately (special afternoon teas and some dining packages that involved entertainment come to mind) - but even those were usually "just check the morning they go live and you're fine."  Other popular stuff was "you definitely want to book a few weeks in advance," but again, it wasn't like WDW where stuff went "live" and then vanished.  So the DL system of "we sort of post dining 60 days out, maybe more like 45, not at a consistent time, whatever" wasn't really an issue (even if it annoyed the WDW faithful).

Clearly, DL has now hit the WDW model of "booking your dining is a competitive sport."  (Which I also hate.)  But what's worse is that the system and infrastructure AROUND booking dining hasn't changed.  And that's not really a sustainable model.

Except... from Disney's perspective, everything is selling out, they're maximizing their reservation profits, so... what's the incentive to upgrade the system or make it uniform?


----------



## roxy72

Where can you see the special Oogie Boogie menu for Wine Country Trattoria? Is it up yet?

ETA: Nevermind, I found it on the WCT website. For anyone else who is curious, here ya go:
This spook-tacular 3-course Italian feast features hearty house specialties your whole boo-crew will love. Enjoy a choice of starters, entrée selections that include several pasta dishes, chicken parmesan, seafood, vegetarian options and rib-eye steak (for an additional $10) and a selection of devilishly decadent desserts like tiramisu and chocolate panna cotta.


----------



## BayGirl22

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Some thoughts.  WDW has had "booking dining as a competitive sport" for awhile now.  (Same as booking FP+ there.)  I hate that about WDW, but it is what it is.
> 
> That was never the case at DL.  Yes, a handful of things booked pretty close to immediately (special afternoon teas and some dining packages that involved entertainment come to mind) - but even those were usually "just check the morning they go live and you're fine."  Other popular stuff was "you definitely want to book a few weeks in advance," but again, it wasn't like WDW where stuff went "live" and then vanished.  So the DL system of "we sort of post dining 60 days out, maybe more like 45, not at a consistent time, whatever" wasn't really an issue (even if it annoyed the WDW faithful).
> 
> Clearly, DL has now hit the WDW model of "booking your dining is a competitive sport."  (Which I also hate.)  But what's worse is that the system and infrastructure AROUND booking dining hasn't changed.  And that's not really a sustainable model.
> 
> Except... from Disney's perspective, everything is selling out, they're maximizing their reservation profits, so... what's the incentive to upgrade the system or make it uniform?



I kind of agree...but I always tried to book my DL dining on release day for things like BB, Carthay, and character meals. Never had issues with reservation slots not being in the system. I also remember it being more like 8am PT at 30 days or something more reasonable for the west coast. I know I always booked when they went live but don't remember ever having to wake up extra early (I am online for work around 6am). 

My last DL trip was 2018 so not that long before Covid. I don't understand what's happened to their process since then but this seems to be more about loading data and process than systems. That is easily resolved - set a consistent time and load the data. Customers want predictably - I don't care if its 10, 30, or 60 days, just do what you say you are going to do.


----------



## Titainokc

dhorner233 said:


> That's why we are all here. We are all having trouble making dining reservations.
> 
> I was up at 3 am again trying to get Trader Sam's for 9/27 but the hours are still only posted up to 9/15..
> 
> So the saga of trying to book 6 dining reservations continues!



Lol! No, I figured it out. There was something wrong with the credit card that was saved in my husband's account.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

BayGirl22 said:


> I kind of agree...but I always tried to book my DL dining on release day for things like BB, Carthay, and character meals. Never had issues with reservation slots not being in the system. I also remember it being more like 8am PT at 30 days or something more reasonable for the west coast. I know I always booked when they went live but don't remember ever having to wake up extra early (I am online for work around 6am).
> 
> My last DL trip was 2018 so not that long before Covid. I don't understand what's happened to their process since then but this seems to be more about loading data and process than systems. That is easily resolved - set a consistent time and load the data. Customers want predictably - I don't care if its 10, 30, or 60 days, just do what you say you are going to do.


They’ve never had a set time when reservations dropped that I’ve been aware of.  I mean, check out the responses on this thread from 2018… it PERFECTLY expresses dining in “the before times.”

https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...o-make-dining-reservation-at-60-days.3680318/
For awhile in 2019, they usually went live between 1-2am.  I liked that because I’m usually still up then.   But sometimes they were like 7am.

And I’m 100% with you on the “customers want predictability.” But I’m not sure it’s going to happen.

ETA: Seriously, click on and read that 2018 thread (it’s short), and then compare that to now.  Wow.


----------



## Titainokc

BayGirl22 said:


> Has anyone booked Oga's for Oct 8-11? I'm convinced the hours being up does not matter, have not seen a single slot for any day.
> 
> I was just able to book Plaza Inn for a day with no hours showing - so now the whole "hours post first" premise doesn't align.



Yeah, I think you are right about Oga's Cantina. I have been trying to get Oga's for Sept. 22-26 and haven't had any luck. I've tried starting at 60 days out and at 3 a.m. every day with no luck. I also signed up for alerts.


----------



## Titainokc

Mama_bear said:


> Does anyone have any idea if carnation cafe reservations will open up any time soon? I check every morning but I just wondered if there was info somewhere I had missed. We will be there the weekend it opens and would love to score a waffle lol.



I'm waiting for Carnation too. I haven't seen anything yet. I have an alert set up for that restaurant.


----------



## goooof1

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Some thoughts.  WDW has had "booking dining as a competitive sport" for awhile now.  (Same as booking FP+ there.)  I hate that about WDW, but it is what it is.
> 
> That was never the case at DL.  Yes, a handful of things booked pretty close to immediately (special afternoon teas and some dining packages that involved entertainment come to mind) - but even those were usually "just check the morning they go live and you're fine."  Other popular stuff was "you definitely want to book a few weeks in advance," but again, it wasn't like WDW where stuff went "live" and then vanished.  So the DL system of "we sort of post dining 60 days out, maybe more like 45, not at a consistent time, whatever" wasn't really an issue (even if it annoyed the WDW faithful).
> 
> Clearly, DL has now hit the WDW model of "booking your dining is a competitive sport."  (Which I also hate.)  But what's worse is that the system and infrastructure AROUND booking dining hasn't changed.  And that's not really a sustainable model.
> 
> Except... from Disney's perspective, everything is selling out, they're maximizing their reservation profits, so... what's the incentive to upgrade the system or make it uniform?



*YES THIS ^^^  * DL is NOT WDW .......  it was always so nice that dining reservations were much more casual.  Now it is ridiculous how a crazed "competitive sport" (great characterization, by the way) it has become ......   what's up with that !?!!!!


----------



## BayGirl22

Skyegirl1999 said:


> They’ve never had a set time when reservations dropped that I’ve been aware of.  I mean, check out the responses on this thread from 2018… it PERFECTLY expresses dining in “the before times.”
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...o-make-dining-reservation-at-60-days.3680318/
> For awhile in 2019, they usually went live between 1-2am.  I liked that because I’m usually still up then.   But sometimes they were like 7am.
> 
> And I’m 100% with you on the “customers want predictability.” But I’m not sure it’s going to happen.
> 
> ETA: Seriously, click on and read that 2018 thread (it’s short), and then compare that to now.  Wow.



Ha - yeah that was certainly the vibe back then. My trips were between 2011 and June 2018 and I know I was generally booking first day. Some of that was hard ticket events and dinner packages too. I'm a planner so I like to have it locked in. May be that they were opening them up over night at random times but were there in the morning. 
What I do not remember is ever going on at 60 or 55 days and still not seeing anything open. I think that's the real problem.


----------



## Sunnyore

I know it hasn’t been very consistent at all, but I thought I’d share my experience since I did manage to get all the seemingly popular ones. Blue Bayou, New Orleans and Oga dropped at 60 days out at 3am PST for my dates. Storyteller breakfast did too I believe. The DCA restaurants took a bit a time because I think due to OBB but I would check daily past my 60 day mark for when scheduled times are appearing for my days. Once those popped up the reservations were available at 3am that night. Napa Rose also didn’t follow the 60 days rule and neither did Carthay dinner. And Trader Sam and Plaza Inn breakfast only just dropped on the 11th so I was able to grab those yesterday morning. I’m sure some of it is luck but WDW prepped me well also with me checking the app whenever I have a free moment.


----------



## kikismom

Has anyone had luck getting DTD reservations for anything past 10/2? My party wants to go to Tortilla Jo's so I need to at least try. That will be my last one to get thank God!


----------



## BayGirl22

Sunnyore said:


> I know it hasn’t been very consistent at all, but I thought I’d share my experience since I did manage to get all the seemingly popular ones. Blue Bayou, New Orleans and Oga dropped at 60 days out at 3am PST for my dates. Storyteller breakfast did too I believe. The DCA restaurants took a bit a time because I think due to OBB but I would check daily past my 60 day mark for when scheduled times are appearing for my days. Once those popped up the reservations were available at 3am that night. Napa Rose also didn’t follow the 60 days rule and neither did Carthay dinner. And Trader Sam and Plaza Inn breakfast only just dropped on the 11th so I was able to grab those yesterday morning. I’m sure some of it is luck but WDW prepped me well also with me checking the app whenever I have a free moment.


Curious what are your dates? 
It seems like maybe there are times that are more difficult for them to nail down.


----------



## GeneralTso

We have an upcoming trip and I've been checking dining at random times off and on. Trip is first week of October.
I swear....it is so random. I've been saying this forever. These openings drop at the most random times....middle of the night, afternoon, evening. That's why so many people say "just keep checking" because that's truly the name of the game.

One spot opened for the Oogie Boogie dessert party on the night we'll be there. I grabbed it. This was the evening of the 11th when they all opened up. I didn't even try in the morning because I refuse to wait and watch that goat.


----------



## got2travel

Adamspt2 said:


> So I went to get Wine County for Oogie Boogie and for my day only 4:20 was open...I'm guessing that is not the special?



For the lunch or dinner package at Wind Country Trattoria, you just need a regular reservation then tell them you want the event meal when you check in. The dessert party is a separate booking under Sonoma Terrace Oggir Boogie Dessert Package.


----------



## got2travel

Just read the description of each OBB option and looks like the dinner at WCT provides parade viewing in a standing room only area while the dessert party provided seated viewing. I guess that explains the difference in pricing.

For myself neither is worth the extra price above  what I’ve already paid to go to the party. Especially with such a long parade route and it being a limited ticket event. I’m confident we will find an acceptable viewing location on our own and maybe munch on an ice cream or adult smoothie while watching the parade.


----------



## mrflibble

Sunnyore said:


> I know it hasn’t been very consistent at all, but I thought I’d share my experience since I did manage to get all the seemingly popular ones. Blue Bayou, New Orleans and Oga dropped at 60 days out at 3am PST for my dates. Storyteller breakfast did too I believe. The DCA restaurants took a bit a time because I think due to OBB but I would check daily past my 60 day mark for when scheduled times are appearing for my days. Once those popped up the reservations were available at 3am that night. Napa Rose also didn’t follow the 60 days rule and neither did Carthay dinner. And Trader Sam and Plaza Inn breakfast only just dropped on the 11th so I was able to grab those yesterday morning. I’m sure some of it is luck but WDW prepped me well also with me checking the app whenever I have a free moment.


I think both BayGirl22 and I agree that this is not the case for us (looks like we're headed there on the same 10/9 weekend).  I was up at 3am on the 60 day mark, trying to book BB for dinner for 10/9, but no luck.  This morning, now a few days after the 60 day mark, Cafe Orleans times JUST opened for 10/9.  Same with WCT - they just released times this morning, I think around 5 or 6 AM.  The problem is there is no consistency, and no communication from DL about this.  Their dining number now just hangs up on you after telling you to use the app or website.


----------



## Araminta18

Blergh, I keep waiting for Disney to release Carthay Circle reservations on Oogie Boogie nights, but so far nothing. So, if anyone has a CC reservation for Friday Sept 17th semi-early in the evening (so we can get out in time to see the fireworks ...pm me!!


----------



## smartlabelprint

BayGirl22 said:


> Yeah, I know   This "deal" is prix fixe and the kid's meal includes the popcorn bucket while the adult meal let's you add the popcorn bucket for an additional charge. So does my kid get less food for the adult price and we still have to pay extra for the bucket? So nonsensical.
> 
> 
> We'll be there for rope drop either way, but I'd prefer to do a bunch of rides then eat later. I am keeping an eye out for later times, now way they went that fast at 3am.


In the past they’ve given larger portions of the child choice. I’m not sure that will happen, especially with the bucket situation. Is double the childs price less than an adult plus bucket?


----------



## smartlabelprint

goooof1 said:


> what's up with that !?!!!!


1. I’m not sure if there are still less reservation spaces available. Either due to Covid or staff shortage.
2. More people may be making reservations due to changes in counter service locations.


----------



## ktlm

goooof1 said:


> *YES THIS ^^^  * DL is NOT WDW .......  it was always so nice that dining reservations were much more casual.  Now it is ridiculous how a crazed "competitive sport" (great characterization, by the way) it has become ......   what's up with that !?!!!!



Having had years of experience with the competitive sport that is WDW dining--- I can say that this is different.    In the crack of dawn WDW competition you knew EXACTLY what day and time ALL dining reservations were going to drop.   Get up 5 minutes before and run to the computer-- have 30 minutes of stress while you are trying to book everything (although since a credit card started being  required it slowed it down and it can be glitchy and overloaded so lets say an hour of stress), and you are done except for if you didn't get a time you want or occasionally a place you want  then you have to stalk  the website to pick up a cancellation or better time.    This DLR thing where you don't know what day or what time reservations might drop is a completely different animal!     I can't imagine how stressful it must be for those of you who are used to the laid back relaxed fun of DLR, and don't have much experience with the WDW stressed out experience.   Actually, we were debating between WDW and DLR and as we were about 90% certain we were cancelling WDW, I didn't get up at the crack of dawn, but did look at dining reservations when I got up  on reservation day to book some and wasn't having any trouble finding them for the places we would have gone.  We are committed to DLR or nothing now-- WDW's package rates were outrageous--  $3,000 more for the same resort, same room category, and same dates as our reservation in 2019.  I finally pushed the cancel button.

Thanks again to everyone here because I was able to pick up Cafe Orleans and WCT this morning.   Unlike others here, we actually kind of like WCT!   Debating between that and the dessert party I booked yesterday- but I will wait and  see how the reviews on the dessert party are and then decide whether to keep it and either just have a regular meal  at WCT or drop WCT.   Couldn't get Plaza Inn for our DL days- one popped up for 8:10 a.m.-- but decided against that early- with no Max Pass we would rather be in ride lines early in the morning.    Still need Oga's as DD (who is old enough and vaccinated) loved that place the one time we got to go pre-covid.   Can't tell if those have dropped.    The one good thing is that we find the counter service at DLR to typically be much better than WDW, so aren't overly stressed about dining reservations, although with everything mobile order, the issues we had with the few things that had gone mobile order with our last  Pre-covid trip, and some of the reports about it being hard to get a mobile order spot in places right now - I'm a little worried about that and thinking maybe table service reservations are a better idea right now?


Edited-- Ok- darn- I just saw the you tube video of Plaza Inn reopen today- and now I am sorry I missed out this morning and am going to have to stalk that one too.   If I just hadn't looked inside. LOL


----------



## Figment1971

mrflibble said:


> Cafe Orleans opened up times this morning for 10/9.  I think there's still hope that BB will do the same!


Thank you! I am hopeful too. I now see that the times look different for Blue Bayou and everything is greyed out which looks different than it has at any of the million points I have checked over the last three days. I am taking that as a good sign that reservations are about to open for booking!  This is what I have been reduced to—LOL


----------



## Sunnyore

BayGirl22 said:


> Curious what are your dates?
> It seems like maybe there are times that are more difficult for them to nail down.



Ya it does sound like its all over the place for October. Guess I'll experience it myself when I make my Oct bookings at 60 days. But the dates that I got Trader Sam, Carthay Circle dinner, Storyteller breakfast, Plaza Inn breakfast, New Orleans, Ogas and Blue Bayou is for 9/13-14. I had Lamplight lounge and Napa Rose too but traded them out.


----------



## DLgal

Is anyone else having issues making reservations on the app? I've been trying for 2 days to make a reservation for 2 weeks from now and I keep getting "a service error is preventing us from continuing." I got a similar message on the desktop site. What gives?


----------



## vacay77

DLgal said:


> Is anyone else having issues making reservations on the app? I've been trying for 2 days to make a reservation for 2 weeks from now and I keep getting "a service error is preventing us from continuing." I got a similar message on the desktop site. What gives?



I was receiving that message, too.  I ended up switching to desktop, though, and I was able to make the reservations that way.  I ended up using my desktop this morning, too.  I was able to book the dessert party for Oogie Boogie Bash.


----------



## dhorner233

DLgal said:


> Is anyone else having issues making reservations on the app? I've been trying for 2 days to make a reservation for 2 weeks from now and I keep getting "a service error is preventing us from continuing." I got a similar message on the desktop site. What gives?



Yes, try going through the website instead of the app. And try going through the specific restaurant rather than just the date and time..



Titainokc said:


> Yeah, I think you are right about Oga's Cantina. I have been trying to get Oga's for Sept. 22-26 and haven't had any luck. I've tried starting at 60 days out and at 3 a.m. every day with no luck. I also signed up for alerts.



Same here. Up at 3 am. Signed up for alerts. Still can't get Oga's for Sept 28 or Oct. 1.  I think I'm going to hope for the walk up list.


----------



## BayGirl22

dhorner233 said:


> Same here. Up at 3 am. Signed up for alerts. Still can't get Oga's for Sept 28 or Oct. 1.  I think I'm going to hope for the walk up list.


Good to know they have a walk up for Oga's. I'd still like to have something locked in in advance since we're only there for a couple days. This is our first trip since Galaxy's Edge opened. I paid for alerts at 60 days and still haven't seen anything either. Checking a few times a day. 

Not dining, but the reservation process (mess) seems to be the same:  Both Savi's and Droid Depot added spots this morning beyond Oct 2. In case anyone is looking, there seemed to be a lot of openings, those aren't filling as fast. Both released hours a day or so ago and reservation slots were up at 3am today.


----------



## disneegrl4eva

Titainokc said:


> I'm waiting for Carnation too. I haven't seen anything yet. I have an alert set up for that restaurant.


lol me too...I have a feeling CC will be exactly like PI breakfast...opening up reservations on the 15th of Sept...day before actual opening


----------



## mrflibble

dhorner233 said:


> Same here. Up at 3 am. Signed up for alerts. Still can't get Oga's for Sept 28 or Oct. 1.  I think I'm going to hope for the walk up list.



I honestly don't think they've released times for Oga's past a certain date.  I have alerts set up for this, as well as BB, for 10/10, and I still haven't received any emails.


----------



## gpjacobs

I called Napa Rose directly late yesterday and spoke to an exceptionally nice cast member. She said that reservations haven't been released past Sept. 15 and she has no idea when additional dates would be released. I'll be sure to post here, once I see anything open up!



mrflibble said:


> I honestly don't think they've released times for Oga's past a certain date.  I have alerts set up for this, as well as BB, for 10/10, and I still haven't received any emails.



I have to agree. I'm looking for the week of Oct. 11 - 15. While only the first few days are currently in the 60-day windows, I haven't received a single alert. Tracking Napa Rose for Oct. 11. Also tracking Oga's and Blue Bayou for Oct. 12. Tomorrow, the hunt begins for Carthay Circle.

Seems like I missed the boat on Plaza Inn on Oct. 12 too (forgot to set this alert). The only option is 8:25 a.m., which is too early. If anyone plans to drop a brunch reservation for that day, please let me know.

Updated: Corrected dates. Was off by a day.


----------



## gpjacobs

BayGirl22 said:


> Not dining, but the reservation process (mess) seems to be the same: Both Savi's and Droid Depot added spots this morning beyond Oct 2. In case anyone is looking, there seemed to be a lot of openings, those aren't filling as fast. Both released hours a day or so ago and reservation slots were up at 3am today.



Thank you for posting this! I just scheduled Savi's for Oct. 12. Wide open availability.


----------



## roxy72

For planning purposes, which lobster-related item would you recommend:

1) Lobster nachos at Lamplight Lounge
2) Lobster quesadilla at Craftsman
3) Lobster roll at Harbour Gallery

I'd like to try ONE lobstah item during our upcoming trip. My husband hates seafood so I'd on my own in terms of eating it. The nachos at Lamplight look ginormous and way too big, but they're also iconic and I've never been there, so it might be a good item to try. Has anyone taken the leftovers home and heated them up afterwards?


----------



## TinkerTay

roxy72 said:


> For planning purposes, which lobster-related item would you recommend:
> 
> 1) Lobster nachos at Lamplight Lounge
> 2) Lobster quesadilla at Craftsman
> 3) Lobster roll at Harbour Gallery
> 
> I'd like to try ONE lobstah item during our upcoming trip. My husband hates seafood so I'd on my own in terms of eating it. The nachos at Lamplight look ginormous and way too big, but they're also iconic and I've never been there, so it might be a good item to try. Has anyone taken the leftovers home and heated them up afterwards?



I’ve had all of those, and honestly, the lobster quesadilla was the best. (IMO) It had a good amount of lobster in it, very filling, and overall just the best flavor. I hope to have it again during our trip next month…


----------



## BayGirl22

Looks like a few more openings at Plaza Inn or a cancelation. I was able to move my 8:20 to 9:50, then I got a couple alerts for other early times. This was Oct 10 but worth checking if you are waiting for that weekend. 
(Still shows no hours)


----------



## gpjacobs

BayGirl22 said:


> Looks like a few more openings at Plaza Inn or a cancelation. I was able to move my 8:20 to 9:50, then I got a couple alerts for other early times. This was Oct 10 but worth checking if you are waiting for that weekend.
> (Still shows no hours)


I got an alert saying 9:50 a.m. was available at Plaza Inn on 10/12 but, when I visit the page, no reservations are available. However, I was able to get Carthay Circle for that evening, so that's one crossed off the list!


----------



## BayGirl22

gpjacobs said:


> I got an alert saying 9:50 a.m. was available at Plaza Inn on 10/12 but, when I visit the page, no reservations are available. However, I was able to get Carthay Circle for that evening, so that's one crossed off the list!


I grabbed the 9:50 (different day) really quickly - happened to be on the computer at that moment. 

Now I'm only waiting for Oga's, and possibly Trader Sam's if we can fit it in. Just want to get Oga's so I stop jolting awake at 3am to check.


----------



## thanxfornoticin

It's like flipping' dining Whack-a-Mole - a reservation pops over here, another over there....  and if you don't have the mallet ready at the right time, the Mole disappears!

Not a great way to try and plan a fun and memorable trip!


----------



## Wesley815

I sure hope guests read details for Goofy's Kitchen since it's reopening without characters. I can only imagine a lot of guests showing up at those prices expecting character dining.

Small fine print in orange below pic:

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disneyland-hotel/goofys-kitchen


----------



## dhorner233

BayGirl22 said:


> I grabbed the 9:50 (different day) really quickly - happened to be on the computer at that moment.
> 
> Now I'm only waiting for Oga's, and possibly Trader Sam's if we can fit it in. Just want to get Oga's so I stop jolting awake at 3am to check.



I'm sick of waking up at 3 am too!!! I finally got my 4 park days booked but I'm hoping for Trader Sam's 9/27 and Goofy's Kitchen on 10/2. So I keep checking all the time and get up at 3 once in a while still hoping.....


----------



## AndrewC

Rich M said:


> isn’t it cheaper to rent a scooter and buy some dessert if the seat is the most important thing?


Probably, if I wanted to go through the hassle of that. I move around a lot and run a really really tight schedule. (Partly because I can take breaks and sit down meals and stuff like that). I also hate lining up early for stuff like parades, I much rather swing by as close to show time as possible, grab my seat, watch it, and dash off again. Lol

I totally understand it’s not worth it for everyone or that it can get really expensive with a big family, but for me solo or with a friend, it’s so ideal for me. I book a nice sit down lunch (early on days like this), than an early dinner, and then this dessert party. Every few hours I get a nice 45 minute to hour break of sitting down but also feel like I’m still enjoying or experience something.

I’m actually even stressing a little out this year about the 1pm park hop limits… previous years I would have park hopped two to four times by 1pm!  I think one year I walked ~110 miles over my 6 days of being there


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

dhorner233 said:


> I'm sick of waking up at 3 am too!!! I finally got my 4 park days booked but I'm hoping for Trader Sam's 9/27 and Goofy's Kitchen on 10/2. So I keep checking all the time and get up at 3 once in a while still hoping.....


Please be aware that Goofy is not at Goofys Kitchen! No characters at this restaurant as yet....


----------



## Araminta18

I have a Carthay Circle reservation on Sept 17th at 7:40 pm for 2 people that I need to drop.  Pm me to coordinate if interested.


----------



## dhorner233

COASTIEandMATE said:


> Please be aware that Goofy is not at Goofys Kitchen! No characters at this restaurant as yet....



Yes, I know. I just want the breakfast before I have to go home.


----------



## ChurroGirl

gpjacobs said:


> I got an alert saying 9:50 a.m. was available at Plaza Inn on 10/12 but, when I visit the page, no reservations are available. However, I was able to get Carthay Circle for that evening, so that's one crossed off the list!


I’m new to this, but just curious how you set up alerts for reservation openings? Thanks!


----------



## BayGirl22

ChurroGirl said:


> I’m new to this, but just curious how you set up alerts for reservation openings? Thanks!


There are paid services to do this. A few are mouse alerts, mouse watchers, and I'm sure there are others. TouringPlans has them too but only for WDW as far as I can tell.


----------



## AZMermaid

I just snagged Ogas for 9/11 at 8:55PM. It’s a bit later than I’d like, but I’m thrilled to have gotten it!


----------



## DisSurfer878

Wesley815 said:


> I sure hope guests read details for Goofy's Kitchen since it's reopening without characters. I can only imagine a lot of guests showing up at those prices expecting character dining.
> 
> Small fine print in orange below pic:
> 
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disneyland-hotel/goofys-kitchen
> 
> View attachment 597234


I seriously can't wrap my head around this. I have been to 5 star gourmet buffets in Vegas that cost less.


----------



## AndrewC

DisSurfer878 said:


> I seriously can't wrap my head around this. I have been to 5 star gourmet buffets in Vegas that cost less.


Vegas usually isn’t looking to make money off their buffet and even some of their middle of the road restaurants. Their goal is to keep you on property and not even thinking about leaving.

Disney would prefer to make money everywhere, and especially extra money if they can add some kind of “exclusive” qualifier to it like character meal. (Yes characters are NOT back at this location, but they seem to have kept their standard pricing regardless)


----------



## DisSurfer878

AndrewC said:


> Vegas usually isn’t looking to make money off their buffet and even some of their middle of the road restaurants. Their goal is to keep you on property and not even thinking about leaving.
> 
> Disney would prefer to make money everywhere, and especially extra money if they can add some kind of “exclusive” qualifier to it like character meal. (Yes characters are back at this location, but they seem to have kept their standard pricing regardless)


Characters are not back at this location.


----------



## gpjacobs

Today, in theory, should've been my last day getting up at 3 a.m. for reservations. I've booked about 50% of what we hoped/planned for so far.

Still tracking Napa Rose, Oga's Cantina, Blue Bayou and Lamplight Lounge for the week of Oct. 11-15. Has anyone been able to snag reservations for those locations in October? (I haven't received any alerts re: these reservations.)

I was able to book Carthay Circle, Plaza Inn (late window, yay!) and Craftsman Grill - plus Savi's, in case that's helpful for anyone else.


----------



## gpjacobs

ChurroGirl said:


> I’m new to this, but just curious how you set up alerts for reservation openings? Thanks!



I'm using Mouse Dining, which has been very helpful to date! Very simple to set up. You can choose to be notified by text, email or both. It's free to track up to six reservation. For six+, there is a monthly fee.


----------



## Adamspt2

gpjacobs said:


> Today, in theory, should've been my last day getting up at 3 a.m. for reservations. I've booked about 50% of what we hoped/planned for so far.
> 
> Still tracking Napa Rose, Oga's Cantina, Blue Bayou and Lamplight Lounge for the week of Oct. 11-15. Has anyone been able to snag reservations for those locations in October? (I haven't received any alerts re: these reservations.)
> 
> I was able to book Carthay Circle, Plaza Inn (late window, yay!) and Craftsman Grill - plus Savi's, in case that's helpful for anyone else.



I have a reservation for LL for the first week of October. Have not ben able to get Oga's or BB yet though.


----------



## Britrawr

Is 3 am when reservations are open? I’m to far to book anything yet,but I get up before that for work so I figure I can check then!


----------



## DizMe

gpjacobs said:


> I'm using Mouse Dining, which has been very helpful to date! Very simple to set up. You can choose to be notified by text, email or both. It's free to track up to six reservation. For six+, there is a monthly fee.


How do you set it to get text alerts? I'm only offered email. Is that because I'm using the free version?


----------



## gpjacobs

Britrawr said:


> Is 3 am when reservations are open? I’m to far to book anything yet,but I get up before that for work so I figure I can check then!


Generally, ish. 3 a.m. PT is when things are “supposed” to drop but, as the chain suggests, nothing is happening how it's supposed to. Reservations are also supposed to open 60 days in advance ... and that's not guaranteed either. It was a bit spotty prior to the pandemic but it’s been disappointingly organized since reopening.


----------



## Britrawr

gpjacobs said:


> Generally, ish. 3 a.m. PT is when things are “supposed” to drop but, as the chain suggests, nothing is happening how it's supposed to. Reservations are also supposed to open 60 days in advance ... and that's not guaranteed either. It was a bit spotty prior to the pandemic but it’s been disappointingly organized since reopening.


Thank you! I haven’t been since 2016. Everything is new to me now lol


----------



## gpjacobs

DizMe said:


> How do you set it to get text alerts? I'm only offered email. Is that because I'm using the free version?


Everything below is on a desktop, in Chrome. 

I log into my account and click Account on the top nav. Then I select Manage, in the left-hand menu. It will then show you Alert Methods. I added texts there.


----------



## roxy72

Has anyone heard when Carnation Cafe reservations might come online? They open September 16 while we are at the parks!


----------



## thanxfornoticin

gpjacobs said:


> Today, in theory, should've been my last day getting up at 3 a.m. for reservations. I've booked about 50% of what we hoped/planned for so far.
> 
> Still tracking Napa Rose, Oga's Cantina, Blue Bayou and Lamplight Lounge for the week of Oct. 11-15. Has anyone been able to snag reservations for those locations in October? (I haven't received any alerts re: these reservations.)
> 
> I was able to book Carthay Circle, Plaza Inn (late window, yay!) and Craftsman Grill - plus Savi's, in case that's helpful for anyone else.


Heck, haven't been able to get Napa even in late September yet.  Wonder what they are waiting on.


----------



## BayGirl22

gpjacobs said:


> Today, in theory, should've been my last day getting up at 3 a.m. for reservations. I've booked about 50% of what we hoped/planned for so far.
> 
> Still tracking Napa Rose, Oga's Cantina, Blue Bayou and Lamplight Lounge for the week of Oct. 11-15. Has anyone been able to snag reservations for those locations in October? (I haven't received any alerts re: these reservations.)
> 
> I was able to book Carthay Circle, Plaza Inn (late window, yay!) and Craftsman Grill - plus Savi's, in case that's helpful for anyone else.



I was able to get Lamplight Lounge for Oct 9th but not sure about 11th and beyond. Still have not seen Oga's open, and I have an alert set with a different app.


----------



## gpjacobs

thanxfornoticin said:


> Heck, haven't been able to get Napa even in late September yet.  Wonder what they are waiting on.



I called Napa Rose directly and they said reservations are only open through Sept. 15 - aside from Chef's Table. The cast member wasn't sure when reservations would open beyond that ... so strange!


----------



## gpjacobs

BayGirl22 said:


> I was able to get Lamplight Lounge for Oct 9th but not sure about 11th and beyond. Still have not seen Oga's open, and I have an alert set with a different app.



I feel like Lamplight is a hot ticket right now ... glad you were able to get it on Oct. 9! Did it open after the 60-day window or right at 60 days?


----------



## GatorChris

Honestly, right now it's a joke. All 5 days of my trip are available. But the only thing available is Wine Country or Riverbelle Terrace. Why can't DL get this right? Seems fairly easy.


----------



## BayGirl22

gpjacobs said:


> I feel like Lamplight is a hot ticket right now ... glad you were able to get it on Oct. 9! Did it open after the 60-day window or right at 60 days?


IIRC it was not at exactly 60 days/3am but soon after. Maybe 59 days and there were a few time options. I've been chasing reservations for a full week now so its all blending together.
They may have released like a week at a time - there weren't times posted for the days before so I think they all dropped at once.


----------



## BayGirl22

gpjacobs said:


> I called Napa Rose directly and they said reservations are only open through Sept. 15 - aside from Chef's Table. The cast member wasn't sure when reservations would open beyond that ... so strange!


Chef's Table is an amazing experience - if anyone is looking for a special celebration. DH and I did it for a date night several years ago and it was so worth it. 
There was a family with very well behaved dressed up little girls doing the same - super cute.


----------



## gpjacobs

BayGirl22 said:


> IIRC it was not at exactly 60 days/3am but soon after. Maybe 59 days and there were a few time options. I've been chasing reservations for a full week now so its all blending together.


In the same boat, totally get it. Thank you for the info! 

Just keep checking, just keep checking, just keep checking, checking, checking ...


----------



## BayGirl22

gpjacobs said:


> In the same boat, totally get it. Thank you for the info!
> 
> Just keep checking, just keep checking, just keep checking, checking, checking ...


I now have 2 different alerts set up and I may just stop checking. I really want to go to Oga's, its our first time at Galaxy's Edge. But we could wait until WDW in February to do it. We have what we need to eat. 

Keeping an incognito browser window open (bc the site always glitches as a normal window) and checking throughout the work day and at 3am is draining. At this point I feel like Disney has damaged the guest experience enough that I don't want to give it any more energy.


----------



## DizMe

gpjacobs said:


> Everything below is on a desktop, in Chrome.
> 
> I log into my account and click Account on the top nav. Then I select Manage, in the left-hand menu. It will then show you Alert Methods. I added texts there.


I'm on a desktop using chrome. I asked my question via their question chat thing, which emails you back, and here is what I received:

Hi Cheri,

Yes! In order to add text notifications to your account you must be a paid subscriber. A subscription offers other benefits, too. For more information on pricing and subscription details, see https://***********.com/pricing.

Once you've reviewed that page, feel free to let me know if you have any remaining questions.

Best,
Dustin

This makes the service far less practical for me, as I'm unlikely to see an email in time to snap up a dining reservation!


----------



## gpjacobs

BayGirl22 said:


> I now have 2 different alerts set up and I may just stop checking. I really want to go to Oga's, its our first time at Galaxy's Edge. But we could wait until WDW in February to do it. We have what we need to eat.
> 
> Keeping an incognito browser window open (bc the site always glitches as a normal window) and checking throughout the work day and at 3am is draining. At this point I feel like Disney has damaged the guest experience enough that I don't want to give it any more energy.


Yup. Was just thinking about adding another alert to hedge our bets. Also tempted to throw in the towel but there are too many outstanding reservations at this point. 

I've been getting up at 3 a.m. for fives days and yes ... it's draining!


----------



## serendipityaey

BayGirl22 said:


> IIRC it was not at exactly 60 days/3am but soon after. Maybe 59 days and there were a few time options. I've been chasing reservations for a full week now so its all blending together.
> They may have released like a week at a time - there weren't times posted for the days before so I think they all dropped at once.



oh shoot I’ve been looking for LL around that time and never got an alert


----------



## gpjacobs

DizMe said:


> I'm on a desktop using chrome. I asked my question via their question chat thing, which emails you back, and here is what I received:
> 
> Hi Cheri,
> 
> Yes! In order to add text notifications to your account you must be a paid subscriber. A subscription offers other benefits, too. For more information on pricing and subscription details, see https://***********.com/pricing.
> 
> Once you've reviewed that page, feel free to let me know if you have any remaining questions.
> 
> Best,
> Dustin
> 
> This makes the service far less practical for me, as I'm unlikely to see an email in time to snap up a dining reservation!


Interesting! I *am* a paid user (thought it was worth it for one month, as you can cancel at any time). Good to know.


----------



## kikismom

How likely is it to get a group of 9 at the walk up area of Lamplight? If the adults stay and wait for the table while one adult takes the kids to ride something does that work? Or does the whole party have to wait? We'd like to try it but didn't end up getting reservations for our trip.


----------



## nursemelis374

Happened to wake up at 0303 this morning so grabbed Plaza Inn breakfast for a part of 6 on October 15th.    Looked for Oga's in the afternoon and nothing.


----------



## Rich M

Anyone know what the cost of Plaza is for Breakfast? Goofy for Dinner? Storytellers for Breakfast? I can’t seem to get a solid answer


----------



## sophy1996

gpjacobs said:


> I feel like Lamplight is a hot ticket right now ... glad you were able to get it on Oct. 9! Did it open after the 60-day window or right at 60 days?





BayGirl22 said:


> IIRC it was not at exactly 60 days/3am but soon after. Maybe 59 days and there were a few time options. I've been chasing reservations for a full week now so its all blending together.
> They may have released like a week at a time - there weren't times posted for the days before so I think they all dropped at once.



I got our reservation for LL for first week of October 58 days out.


----------



## ClaudiaKincaid

I haven't seen a single opening at LL or Oga's for the first week of October! I hate this.


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

kikismom said:


> How likely is it to get a group of 9 at the walk up area of Lamplight? If the adults stay and wait for the table while one adult takes the kids to ride something does that work? Or does the whole party have to wait? We'd like to try it but didn't end up getting reservations for our trip.


Honestly no one really knows but a party of 9 is really big so I could see them saying no because of the party size. I would continue to check to see if there is availibility leading up to your trip.


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

Rich M said:


> Anyone know what the cost of Plaza is for Breakfast? Goofy for Dinner? Storytellers for Breakfast? I can’t seem to get a solid answer


SAYS $59.99 PER ADULT and34.99 for children


----------



## AndrewC

Man, Disney could totally commercialize this and make even more money. They could probably charge $10/reservation since it was directly from the official site. Maybe make the notification come via the Disney app and a simple “tap accept” to book the reservation. Maybe even an open bidding option. For any day reservations weren’t booked you place a max bid to secure a reservation as soon as they’re released. Any reservations still open on release day are up for free grabs for anyone plus walk ups are free for anyone. I mean MaxPass was a pay to play type thing… 

Kinda joking about this, that would really create a class divide…. But at the same time, man I would love to toss $100 at it and know I’ve got all my main reservations made for my trip or something…


----------



## PippensMcGee

Anyone need a Blue Bayou reservation for August 24? I have one at 3:40pm for 5 people I'm going to release.


----------



## kikismom

COASTIEandMATE said:


> SAYS $59.99 PER ADULT and34.99 for children



Holy smokes I feel like that is way higher than what I paid March 2020. I am fairly sure it was 39 for adults then. I completely failed on telling my friends the correct price.


----------



## gpjacobs

sophy1996 said:


> I got our reservation for LL for first week of October 58 days out.


This gives me some hope! Thanks!


----------



## riverbelle

RRAR2007 said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> i was able to secure reservations for Napa Rose and Plaza Inn!


What was your date for Napa rose?


----------



## BriannaRuth

ClaudiaKincaid said:


> I haven't seen a single opening at LL or Oga's for the first week of October! I hate this.



I got reservations for LL for the first week of October over a week ago.  Those have already dropped so now you'll be looking for cancellations.  Oga's I haven't seen at all, so I don't think they've dropped.


----------



## Priory

This thread has been therapeutic. I’ve been losing my mind. I used to be a fairly savvy Disneylander but haven’t been since 2019. Planning for the 2nd week of October has been a nightmare. I can’t find a BB, Olga, Lamplight, nothing. I finally got a Carthay Al Fresco (whatever that is) and the easily-available Cafe Orléans. That’s it. I’m starting to think it’s going to be a quick service trip (which I hear is its own special nightmare now thanks to mobile ordering). I feel like that meme where I’m walking with Disneyland but staring back longingly at Knotts and Universal.


----------



## CherylGonz

I’m releasing a 10:20 Plaza Inn reservation for this Sun 8/22 at 10:20. Let me know if anyone wants to coordinate


----------



## gpjacobs

Priory said:


> This thread has been therapeutic. I’ve been losing my mind. I used to be a fairly savvy Disneylander but haven’t been since 2019. Planning for the 2nd week of October has been a nightmare. I can’t find a BB, Olga, Lamplight, nothing. I finally got a Carthay Al Fresco (whatever that is) and the easily-available Cafe Orléans. That’s it. I’m starting to think it’s going to be a quick service trip (which I hear is its own special nightmare now thanks to mobile ordering). I feel like that meme where I’m walking with Disneyland but staring back longingly at Knotts and Universal.


We're planning for the same week. Woke up at 3 a.m. (yet again) last night ... not a single thing opened. Maddening ...


----------



## Priory

I definitely miss the days when everything was 7am, 60 days out, but you didn’t even have to worry about that cause most things had plenty of availability.


----------



## swummyh20

I wish Cafe Orleans was still easy to find


----------



## thanxfornoticin

I just wish they had an actual policy for making DL ADRs at this point!  Basically, it's "less than 60 days out and check 12 times a day to see if you can get a reservation".  If there is still this much uncertainty, make ADRs available 45 days out or 30 days out for the short term.


----------



## sophy1996

DTD restaurants available for first week of October now.


----------



## riverbelle

I did not find Napa Rose for last week of September.  I wonder if times not released yet
Or if booked up.


----------



## gpjacobs

Yay! Forward momentum!


----------



## thanxfornoticin

riverbelle said:


> I did not find Napa Rose for last week of September.  I wonder if times not released yet
> Or if booked up.


Looking for the same time period, and as far as we have deduced, they have only allowed reservations at NR through 9/15.  No idea why that is.  But if the end of September opens, I'll put a note out here - hope others will do the same!


----------



## Briarrose1306

riverbelle said:


> I did not find Napa Rose for last week of September.  I wonder if times not released yet
> Or if booked up.


Are you looking for a general reservation or the chef's counter?


----------



## riverbelle

Briarrose1306 said:


> Are you looking for a general reservation or the chef's counter?


General reservation


----------



## GatorChris

I guess it's a good thing that for the most part, the TS at DL are just meh. Ever since they took out Big Thunder BBQ, there hasn't been a "must do" dining experience for us in the parks. If this "glitch" was happening at WDW, there would be a rush on the CEO's office.


----------



## Priory

Hmm. I wonder if the October reservations have been so weird because they’re holding them for the just-announced Genie app…


----------



## mrflibble

BayGirl22 said:


> Chef's Table is an amazing experience - if anyone is looking for a special celebration. DH and I did it for a date night several years ago and it was so worth it.
> There was a family with very well behaved dressed up little girls doing the same - super cute.


Have you had any luck with BB for the 8/9 weekend?  I'm so tired of getting up at 3am to check.


----------



## AndrewC

Just adding that Chef's Table has changed from what I was told when making the reservation. It's 7 course now (I think before it was 5), and it's a SINGLE seating each night. Before I think you could pick 5pm or 7:30pm, now you can pick your time anywhere between 5 and 7:30pm. The flip side is that reduces the capacity by 50% every night. I believe now only ~18 people a night can do it (is it three sections of six seats each?). ALSO ALSO, they're only doing it Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. I was told they might expand it back to nightly but as of now it's only those days. It just became even more exclusive. When I booked last week, almost all of October was booked up.


----------



## dhorner233

thanxfornoticin said:


> Looking for the same time period, and as far as we have deduced, they have only allowed reservations at NR through 9/15.  No idea why that is.  But if the end of September opens, I'll put a note out here - hope others will do the same!





Priory said:


> Hmm. I wonder if the October reservations have been so weird because they’re holding them for the just-announced Genie app…



That may be a very good guess.  They are saying they will release the Genie mid Sept and there are no reservations for my last 2; Trader Sam's and Goofy's Kitchen past 9/15.


----------



## avalon451

AndrewC said:


> Just adding that Chef's Table has changed from what I was told when making the reservation. It's 7 course now (I think before it was 5), and it's a SINGLE seating each night. Before I think you could pick 5pm or 7:30pm, now you can pick your time anywhere between 5 and 7:30pm. The flip side is that reduces the capacity by 50% every night. I believe now only ~18 people a night can do it (is it three sections of six seats each?). ALSO ALSO, they're only doing it Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. I was told they might expand it back to nightly but as of now it's only those days. It just became even more exclusive. When I booked last week, almost all of October was booked up.


Last  time we did it, Sept. '19, they seated our family of 6 on the dessert side. I attempted to  book 60 days out for Sunday Sept. 12th-- granted, not at 7 a.m. sharp, but still called early in the day... was told that the only spot left was dessert side, and they would only accommodate a party of 4 at this time, due to "distancing restrictions." I took it in case those restrictions would loosen, but when I called at 30 days, was  told "Nope, still only 4." Which seems ridiculous to me, since we're all one party and they seated 6 of us there last time. Don't mind telling you I wrote an actual snail-mail letter to the restaurant general manger, in hopes that he could override that (including a photo of our last dining party there). Crossed fingers!


----------



## AndrewC

avalon451 said:


> Last  time we did it, Sept. '19, they seated our family of 6 on the dessert side. I attempted to  book 60 days out for Sunday Sept. 12th-- granted, not at 7 a.m. sharp, but still called early in the day... was told that the only spot left was dessert side, and they would only accommodate a party of 4 at this time, due to "distancing restrictions." I took it in case those restrictions would loosen, but when I called at 30 days, was  told "Nope, still only 4." Which seems ridiculous to me, since we're all one party and they seated 6 of us there last time. Don't mind telling you I wrote an actual snail-mail letter to the restaurant general manger, in hopes that he could override that (including a photo of our last dining party there). Crossed fingers!



Ya, I could only get the dessert side to and I was just a couple days past the 60 day point... all the dates in late October were dessert side only. It's dang hard to get the main sections, lol. I picked 7:30pm so there might actually be more activity on the dessert side than anywhere else, lol

I could only get a reservation for 2 even though I tried for 3... I've been getting a little worried about COVID issues, but if they really only do have four seated in those sections now I feel a little better, I'll only have one other group to worry about, and again, being at 7:30pm I might actually not have another group at that section if they opted to start their meal at like 5:30 or something like normal humans 

I also am still trying my best to find a friend or someone to join me on this trip... so if I'm solo I might just hold that second reservation and keep a seat empty between me and whoever. I hate being "that guy" but I'll gladly pay for two if that gives me a larger bubble to enjoy. I seriously don't want to cancel this trip, am vaccinated, and plan to mask all over the place, but dinner will be my one weakness and almost every day leading up to my late October trip I keep hearing about vaccinated people catching it. Seriously don't want to bring that home to my family which includes a 94 year old I spend a lot of time with!


----------



## BriannaRuth

Chef's Table reservations open up on the FIRST of the month for the ENTIRE month, two months out.  Which means, for example, that reservations for the entire month of October opened up on August 1.  Anyone who waited until August 15 to make reservations for October 15 was 15 days late.


----------



## AndrewC

BriannaRuth said:


> Chef's Table reservations open up on the FIRST of the month for the ENTIRE month, two months out.  Which means, for example, that reservations for the entire month of October opened up on August 1.  Anyone who waited until August 15 to make reservations for October 15 was 15 days late.


That's true, I should say I wasn't a couple days past the 60 mark, that actually would be right around now. I think I got my bookings on Aug 8th (couldn't get through on the phone for three or four days in a row)


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

I think things are about to happen. Dining reservations been completely down tonight on website and app.


----------



## riverbelle

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> I think things are about to happen. Dining reservations been completely down tonight on website and app.


I
I thought so too, but still not showing availability as of 7am
App only showing Catal


----------



## willowbyrapunzel

riverbelle said:


> I
> I thought so too, but still not showing availability as of 7am
> App only showing Catal



I stayed up late to check just in case ... this is so frustrating


----------



## gpjacobs

willowbyrapunzel said:


> I stayed up late to check just in case ... this is so frustrating


Ditto! And no alerts overnight.


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Thank goodness for this thread. I  thought I was losing my mind. Trying to get a reservation for Carthay on the 16th of October... impossible!


----------



## thedarksyde

Joining the thread on the hunt for Ogas on the 20th and 21st of October.  Have alerts set and will be trying for 3AM ressies.


----------



## dreeger

Priory said:


> I definitely miss the days when everything was 7am, 60 days out, but you didn’t even have to worry about that cause most things had plenty of availability.


I miss the days when you could still book just about anything a week or two out. :-(


----------



## gpjacobs

A very short while ago, I received an ************ text alert that Plaza Inn opened on my preferred date/time for Breakfast with Minnie in the Park. I clicked on the link in text, was brought to the Disneyland app, signed in, confirmed the details (including my gluten sensitivity) and ultimately snagged the reservation. Super simple! What’s interesting is that the Mouse Dining text alert came after the dining reservation confirmation hit my inbox.

I’m not sure why there is a 3-5 minute discrepancy between the two services – but I’ve seen it repeatedly this week. This is just the most recent example. So, if you’re considering an alert service (and are willing to pay for the convenience), I’d currently recommend ************.


----------



## TheTinyTiger

Whoa, the website is a hot mess!  It crashes every time I try to look at restaurant availability.  Does anyone have a clue when I should call to reserve for Oct 19th?  Their calendar shows up until the 18th, but not a single one seems to be bookable.


----------



## swummyh20

TheTinyTiger said:


> Whoa, the website is a hot mess!  It crashes every time I try to look at restaurant availability.  Does anyone have a clue when I should call to reserve for Oct 19th?  Their calendar shows up until the 18th, but not a single one seems to be bookable.



There has been speculation that it has something to do with the Genie system being released, and how the ADRS are integrated. Not sure how accurate that is, but ive read it a couple of places.


----------



## serendipityaey

The website really is a hot mess. Check out the hours on the screenshot my brother just sent me


----------



## TheTinyTiger

swummyh20 said:


> There has been speculation that it has something to do with the Genie system being released, and how the ADRS are integrated. Not sure how accurate that is, but ive read it a couple of places.


That makes sense.  I will just stalk the website and app until something works!


----------



## RRAR2007

riverbelle said:


> What was your date for Napa rose?


August 30th


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

I’m going to be releasing Lamplight Lounge for 5 at 12:50pm for tomorrow (8/21). If anyone wants to coordinate with me to try to pick it up send me a PM.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

TheTinyTiger said:


> Whoa, the website is a hot mess!  It crashes every time I try to look at restaurant availability.  Does anyone have a clue when I should call to reserve for Oct 19th?  Their calendar shows up until the 18th, but not a single one seems to be bookable.



I had read they laid off all the dine line employees and the only way to book dining is online or through the app. Does anyone know if they have brought back dine line CMs yet?


----------



## clb79

I have been checking multiple times a day for our mid Oct Trip. Was checking a couple of days ago (Wed 8/18 in the afternoon) and happened to snag a Cafe Orleans time in the mobile app. It was literally the only reservation available for our party size on the app (or computer when I checked immediately afterwards) except for the 125.00 character breakfast at Plaza Inn and some really late night times at Storytellers.  I guess we were extremely lucky and probably got one that someone had just cancelled.

The website has been a mess ever since then just as others have been mentioning....


----------



## Morgan063006

I just cancelled 2 Blue Bayou reservations for 4 on 9/6 if anyone is looking.  One was late lunch 1:50 and dinner 5:40.  Also cancelled Plaza Inn on 9/6 at 10:20 for 4.  Just in case anyone is looking!


----------



## riverbelle

I just reserved 9/22 napa rose


----------



## Speedracer5

I just reserved 10/19 11:40am lunch at Cafe Orleans. That was one of the places on my list. I’m still stalking the dining reservations for the 17th-19th and then the remaining days (20th & 21st) when they appear.


----------



## gpjacobs

Just got a ************ alert for Napa Rose on 10/11. Snagged a 7 p.m. reservation. (And, again, completed the reservaton process before the Mouse Dining alert arrived.)

Released a 7 p.m. Naples reservation on 10/11 to accommodate, if anyone is looking.

UPDATE TO ADD: Napa Rose is currently showing availbility through 10/15. Good luck!


----------



## riverbelle

gpjacobs said:


> Just got a ************ alert for Napa Rose on 10/11. Snagged a 7 p.m. reservation. (And, again, repeated the reservaton process before the Mouse Dining alert arrived)
> 
> Released at 7 p.m. Naples reservation on 10/11 to accommodate, if anyone is looking.


Thank you for the mouse watcher tip.
I received alert for napa rose today.
Thank you for the information to click on the link.
 It was so quick and easy.


----------



## thedarksyde

longtimedisneylurker said:


> I had read they laid off all the dine line employees and the only way to book dining is online or through the app. Does anyone know if they have brought back dine line CMs yet?


I called yesterday and no one answered it just said do it online, so I guess not.


----------



## gpjacobs

riverbelle said:


> Thank you for the mouse watcher tip.
> I received alert for napa rose today.
> Thank you for the information to click on the link.
> It was so quick and easy.



Happy to help fellow planners, anytime!


----------



## AndrewC

Yep, looks like Napa Rose has loaded reservations through Oct 15th. Looks like every day in October has some availability.


----------



## thanxfornoticin

AndrewC said:


> Yep, looks like Napa Rose has loaded reservations through Oct 15th. Looks like every day in October has some availability.


Just FINALLY got a dinner reservation the last week of September.  A very frustrating process, but I'll forget all about it while I'm dining there in a few weeks!


----------



## Briarrose1306

In case anyone is looking for Napa Rose.  I just came across several dinner reservations for 9/29.


----------



## riverbelle

Now I am waiting for Carnation Cafe to open up.  
Also trying to get Oogie Boogie dessert party reservation which are currently sold out.


----------



## gpjacobs

Was hoping that the addition of Napa Rose availability yesterday was a sign the other outstanding restaurants would soon follow suit. No such luck. Blue Bayou, Lamplight Lounge and Oga’s remain elusive …

This is draining.


----------



## thanxfornoticin

gpjacobs said:


> Was hoping that the addition of Napa Rose availability yesterday was a sign the other outstanding restaurants would soon follow suit. No such luck. Blue Bayou, Lamplight Lounge and Oga’s remain elusive …
> 
> This is draining.


It really is - and seems so unnecessary.  If they would just communicate their intentions.  It's so arbitrary.


----------



## got2travel

Oogie Boogie Dessert party currently available for 9/12, just happened to see it when looking for something else


----------



## thanxfornoticin

got2travel said:


> Oogie Boogie Dessert party currently available for 9/12, just happened to see it when looking for something else


Thank you so much for the heads-up.  We had given up on the chance of going.  Your post made me look again for our date later in September, and there was an opening that night, too - so we grabbed it.  If not for your post, we would not be enjoying the desserts and the parade at Sonoma!


----------



## Speedracer5

All my October dates are open now, like everyone else, I’m waiting for more reservations to drop. I made my Cafe Orleans and some downtown Disney reservations; but I’m looking for Oga’s, Lamplight brunch, and Cathay’s. We’re thinking of doing Cathay’s in lieu of Blue Bayou, because we haven’t done that one before.


----------



## riverbelle

I 


thanxfornoticin said:


> Thank you so much for the heads-up.  We had given up on the chance of going.  Your post made me look again for our date later in September, and there was an opening that night, too - so we grabbed it.  If not for your post, we would not be enjoying the desserts and the parade at Sonoma!


I am still looking for September 19


----------



## GenGen22

riverbelle said:


> Now I am waiting for Carnation Cafe to open up.
> Also trying to get Oogie Boogie dessert party reservation which are currently sold out.


Me too!  I check everyday for Carnation Cafe but still nothing. Maybe it will open up the night before the restaurant opens like the did plaza inn.


----------



## gpjacobs

Has anyone seen any movement on Blue Bayou, Lamplight Lounge and Oga’s on October? Still nothing for my dates.


----------



## tlovesdis

Lamplight just released ressies for my dates, Oct 15-18 if anyone is looking for that!  They just popped up because this morning at 6am they werent there!


----------



## gpjacobs

tlovesdis said:


> Lamplight just released ressies for my dates, Oct 15-18 if anyone is looking for that!  They just popped up because this morning at 6am they werent there!


Coming to report the same thing. Just got brunch on 10/15.

And, yet again, ************ alert arrived - and reservation snagged - before the Mouse Dining alert came through. In fact, I had time to post this before it arrived.


----------



## Adamspt2

I have LL for the first week of October. Nothing for BB or Oga's though.


----------



## thedarksyde

LL just booked for Oct 20th.  I came here read the posts, then just got the text at the exact same time on Mouse Dining and then booked no problem.  Now just Oga's is left!


----------



## gpjacobs

Adamspt2 said:


> I have LL for the first week of October. Nothing for BB or Oga's though.



Yes, same boat. Those seem to be the last two ...


----------



## dhorner233

I'm still waiting for Trader Sam's and Goofy's Kitchen to open up for 9/27 and 10/2. 

I wonder if they are waiting for the Genie. I wonder when they will start the Genie app........

It's all so random and unpredictable.


----------



## Speedracer5

tlovesdis said:


> Lamplight just released ressies for my dates, Oct 15-18 if anyone is looking for that!  They just popped up because this morning at 6am they werent there!



woo thank you. I got an 1130 lunch on 10/18!


----------



## tlovesdis

Speedracer5 said:


> woo thank you. I got an 1130 lunch on 10/18!



YAY!


----------



## Speedracer5

tlovesdis said:


> YAY!



Thanks! Now I just need Oga’s and Carthay Circle. I saw a few Carthay Circle Lounge openings during 10/17-10/21 if anyone is interested.


----------



## Kingtide

dhorner233 said:


> I'm still waiting for Trader Sam's and Goofy's Kitchen to open up for 9/27 and 10/2.
> 
> I wonder if they are waiting for the Genie. I wonder when they will start the Genie app........
> 
> It's all so random and unpredictable.


 same deal for me. My family was hoping for a table at Trader Sam’s before our OBB night in late Sept.


----------



## Briarrose1306

I'm going to be releasing my Lamplight on 10/1 @ 315 if anyone is interested


----------



## got2travel

dhorner233 said:


> I'm still waiting for Trader Sam's and Goofy's Kitchen to open up for 9/27 and 10/2.
> 
> I wonder if they are waiting for the Genie. I wonder when they will start the Genie app........
> 
> It's all so random and unpredictable.



I’m thinking maybe Goofy’s will announce the return of the characters then open bookings.


----------



## BayGirl22

Still no Oga's for me either. I have 2 alert sites set up. 

In this time I've planned a spur of the moment trip to WDW and got 2 Oga's reservations for early September using alerts. So frustrating.


----------



## GenGen22

I just want carnation cafe breakfast... or Plaza inn but nothing...uuuggg


----------



## cruisehopeful

GenGen22 said:


> Me too!  I check everyday for Carnation Cafe but still nothing. Maybe it will open up the night before the restaurant opens like the did plaza inn.


Is Carnation Cafe listed as a restaurant when you are on the website? I've been looking for an October reservation, but it doesn't even come up as a restaurant at all. The restaurants that are closed or full at least say they are unavailable. Carnation Cafe doesn't exist at all on my reservation page.


----------



## gpjacobs

GenGen22 said:


> I just want carnation cafe breakfast... or Plaza inn but nothing...uuuggg


 
What dates are you looking for Plaza Inn? I have two for the same week and will be dropping one (depends on when we can get Oga's). Either on 10/12 or 10/14.


----------



## Briarrose1306

I haven't seen anything for Oga's or Sam's 9/29-10/1 so I'm guessing they haven't dropped yet cause I've noticed I usually at least see them even if the availability wont work for me.

Can't wait for Carnation to reopen!


----------



## riverbelle

cruisehopeful said:


> Is Carnation Cafe listed as a restaurant when you are on the website? I've been looking for an October reservation, but it doesn't even come up as a restaurant at all. The restaurants that are closed or full at least say they are unavailable. Carnation Cafe doesn't exist at all on my reservation page.


----------



## riverbelle

cruisehopeful said:


> Is Carnation Cafe listed as a restaurant when you are on the website? I've been looking for an October reservation, but it doesn't even come up as a restaurant at all. The restaurants that are closed or full at least say they are unavailable. Carnation Cafe doesn't exist at all on my reservation page.


Look under things to do
All dining


----------



## helenm29

GeneralTso said:


> I have never in my life seen a worse website. Ever.
> 
> Please tell me any tips or tricks you used. I realize it's reduced capacity for dining but this is beyond.
> One screen shows times available, I click a time and then it zaps me into the unknown.
> I have yet to be able to book one time for any restaurant. The only thing that consistently shows up is the Legacy Passholder thing in CA. Seems there's plenty of availability for that.
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry but are you in California or Florida?


----------



## helenk

On a whim I went in to see if I could get a reservation at Lamplighter and I was able to get one for 4:15 on September 20th. A bit early for dinner but the only other time available was 8:45 and that is too late for me. There was a Plaza Inn breakfast available for the same day but since that is my California Adventure day I couldn't use it.


----------



## GenGen22

cruisehopeful said:


> Is Carnation Cafe listed as a restaurant when you are on the website? I've been looking for an October reservation, but it doesn't even come up as a restaurant at all. The restaurants that are closed or full at least say they are unavailable. Carnation Cafe doesn't exist at all on my reservation page.


 No it doesn't show reservations.  I think they will update it once they open reservations like they did for the Plaza inn.  You just have to keep checking.  The plaza inn opened reservations the day before they re-opened so this could definitely happen with Carnation cafe as well.


----------



## GenGen22

gpjacobs said:


> What dates are you looking for Plaza Inn? I have two for the same week and will be dropping one (depends on when we can get Oga's). Either on 10/12 or 10/14.


I am looking for 10/2.


----------



## 2tinkerbell

Minnie & Friends show as “temporarily unavailable” like they are closed.  Anyone know what is up with that?


----------



## got2travel

2tinkerbell said:


> Minnie & Friends show as “temporarily unavailable” like they are closed.  Anyone know what is up with that?



it’s under Plaza Inn and not Plaza Inn Dining Packages (that’s the Fantastic packages)

I did just see an 8:30am time slot for 10/25 for Minnie’s


----------



## 2tinkerbell

got2travel said:


> it’s under Plaza Inn and not Plaza Inn Dining Packages (that’s the Fantastic packages)
> 
> I did just see an 8:30am time slot for 10/25 for Minnie’s



Thanks!  I will go check again.


----------



## Robbie Cottam

I was at Disney in June I had no issues booking dinning.  Some place were sold out or not available when I wanted to go but I was always able to find a good meal.


----------



## got2travel

2tinkerbell said:


> Thanks! I will go check again.



good luck! It is available to book but definitely going quickly. Just keep trying though because people do cancel.


----------



## gpjacobs

GenGen22 said:


> I am looking for 10/2.


Bummer, sorry I can't help you out!


----------



## VandVsmama

GenGen22 said:


> No it doesn't show reservations.  I think they will update it once they open reservations like they did for the Plaza inn.  You just have to keep checking.  The plaza inn opened reservations the day before they re-opened so this could definitely happen with Carnation cafe as well.



I used the Chat function on the DL app yesterday to ask when Carnation Cafe will allow reservations since their website says it opens mid-September.  The CM responded 7 hr later with "The Carnation Cafe is still currently closed. I suggest keep checking the website for current and updated information."

It's really frustrating.  I want to get an ADR for 10/8 or 10/9.


----------



## VandVsmama

VandVsmama said:


> I used the Chat function on the DL app yesterday to ask when Carnation Cafe will allow reservations since their website says it opens mid-September.  The CM responded 7 hr later with "The Carnation Cafe is still currently closed. I suggest keep checking the website for current and updated information."
> 
> It's really frustrating.  I want to get an ADR for 10/8 or 10/9.



I just looked on the DL app and compared to the DL website.  The DL app doesn't even give you an option for Carnation Cafe to look up any ADR times starting 9/16 going forward.  However, when I looked on the DL website, it DID let you look up for general ADR availability at Carnation Cafe from 9/16 - 10/7, but the calendar is blocked out starting 10/8 onward.

I'm going to call DL today when I have some free time to see if I can get anywhere.


----------



## taaren

VandVsmama said:


> I used the Chat function on the DL app yesterday to ask when Carnation Cafe will allow reservations since their website says it opens mid-September.  The CM responded 7 hr later with "The Carnation Cafe is still currently closed. I suggest keep checking the website for current and updated information."
> 
> It's really frustrating.  I want to get an ADR for 10/8 or 10/9.


I'm waiting to book CC on 10/9 as well. I just set up an alert to notify me whenever it is available. Its only for me and my DS, so I'm hoping a 2 top is easy to nab, and if not we'll try again in Nov.


----------



## flush puppy

We just booked yesterday to go mid September and I just tried to book at Napa Rose or Carthay Circle, and nothing. Not sure if it is truly booked or what.


----------



## helenk

flush puppy said:


> We just booked yesterday to go mid September and I just tried to book at Napa Rose or Carthay Circle, and nothing. Not sure if it is truly booked or what.


I booked a spur of the moment trip for 9/18-9/24. Since most people booked their dining reservations awhile ago there are slim pickings.  That said I check every day to see if anything opens up and I was able to get the Lamplighter Lounge.  I am hoping that some walk-ups will be available.  If not eating counter service meals will be fine.


----------



## Titainokc

You can make reservations for Oga's Cantina! I was finally able to book Sept. 22nd and 23rd, so now I can stop stalking the Disneyland site!


----------



## VandVsmama

VandVsmama said:


> I just looked on the DL app and compared to the DL website.  The DL app doesn't even give you an option for Carnation Cafe to look up any ADR times starting 9/16 going forward.  However, when I looked on the DL website, it DID let you look up for general ADR availability at Carnation Cafe from 9/16 - 10/7, but the calendar is blocked out starting 10/8 onward.
> 
> I'm going to call DL today when I have some free time to see if I can get anywhere.



Well, no dice trying to call DL this afternoon...got a message that basically said the equivalent of "Our lines are too busy to add you to the queue, so chat with a CM through the DL app on your phone or try later."


----------



## Titainokc

VandVsmama said:


> Well, no dice trying to call DL this afternoon...got a message that basically said the equivalent of "Our lines are too busy to add you to the queue, so chat with a CM through the DL app on your phone or try later."


That’s one of the places I’m interested in going to too. I noticed that too that you can’t even try to look for dining reservations for them. Hopefully, they will open up soon.


----------



## Speedracer5

It doesn’t seem Oga’s has any October dates yet.


----------



## dhorner233

I just got Oga's!  Granted I got 9:20 AM 9/28, not really when I'd like to have a drink  but I'm going with someone who has never been there before so it's better than nothing.


----------



## gpjacobs

dhorner233 said:


> I just got Oga's!  Granted I got 9:20 AM 9/28, not really when I'd like to have a drink  but I'm going with someone who has never been there before so it's better than nothing.


Yay, congrats! Looks like they're FINALLY inching toward October dates!


----------



## Epicnemesis

Minnies is booked literally every day it is available. I’m going to have to do the 7AM thing to get my date in November aren’t I?


----------



## BayGirl22

Yeah I don't see Oga's for Oct 8 and beyond yet either. 

I spoke with a CM and heard back from my help email - apparently reservations are being released randomly and we're expected to just keep checking. 
Infuriating. I'm actually pretty forgiving of Disney, really don't get worked up about any of the changes. This though, is making me hate whoever at DL came up with this idea.


----------



## riverbelle

I booked Sept 19 Oogie Boogie Dessert party
Looks like other dates may be open as well


----------



## smartlabelprint

Epicnemesis said:


> Minnies is booked literally every day it is available. I’m going to have to do the 7AM thing to get my date in November aren’t I?


3 am pacific


----------



## Chause

taaren said:


> I just set up an alert to notify me whenever it is available.


How exactly do you set up an alert to let you know when the Carnation Cafe is accepting reservations? Checking every morning is getting old….


----------



## got2travel

Chause said:


> How exactly do you set up an alert to let you know when the Carnation Cafe is accepting reservations? Checking every morning is getting old….



there are 3rd party websites that offer this service, you cannot set an alert through Disney, we can’t share links so just google disneyland dining alerts

If Carnation Cafe follows the pattern of other restaurants, it probably won’t open reservations until a few days before opening Sept 16.

A way to predict if they are close to taking reservations is to look up the restaurant on the All Dining page on Disney. Click the calendar for the day you want to book. If it says ‘no times available’ that means nothing has been loaded for the restaurant. Once you start seeing actual breakfast, lunch and dinner times then reservations will most likely be available to book in the next day or two. If you look at Carnation Cafe now for dates in late Sept, it still shows no times even though it has been announced that it is opening Sept 16.


----------



## Chause

got2travel said:


> there are 3rd party websites that offer this service, you cannot set an alert through Disney, we can’t share links so just google disneyland dining alerts
> 
> If Carnation Cafe follows the pattern of other restaurants, it probably won’t open reservations until a few days before opening Sept 16.
> 
> A way to predict if they are close to taking reservations is to look up the restaurant on the All Dining page on Disney. Click the calendar for the day you want to book. If it says ‘no times available’ that means nothing has been loaded for the restaurant. Once you start seeing actual breakfast, lunch and dinner times then reservations will most likely be available to book in the next day or two. If you look at Carnation Cafe now for dates in late Sept, it still shows no times even though it has been announced that it is opening Sept 16.



Thanks so much! One other quick question. Has anybody had luck with walking up to Minnie’s breakfast at rope drop? We decided to book this trip last week and everything for plaza is taken. I was hoping they may be able to slide us in if we were there early enough, but wanted to see If anyone has had success with this since the park has reopened with Covid restrictions.


----------



## Epicnemesis

smartlabelprint said:


> 3 am pacific


----------



## GBRforWDW

Chause said:


> Thanks so much! One other quick question. Has anybody had luck with walking up to Minnie’s breakfast at rope drop? We decided to book this trip last week and everything for plaza is taken. I was hoping they may be able to slide us in if we were there early enough, but wanted to see If anyone has had success with this since the park has reopened with Covid restrictions.


No experience, but definitely try it.  Most DL TS restaurants were  taking walk up reservations when we were there a few weeks ago.  The earlier you can get there, the better chance you’ll have of getting on the list if they have one. Just be prepared to eat right away when they send the notification.  I think most restaurants allow you 15 minutes or so to get back.


----------



## DYOBL0305

Quick question: are all morning/breakfast slots for Park Inn considered character breakfast? Or do I need to be specifically looking for something labeled as such? I ask because I’ve been coming across several of these since yesterday (our dates aren’t until December, I’m just merely browsing) and I’m not so sure they’d be that easy to find based off of some of the posts I’ve come across


----------



## Titainokc

DYOBL0305 said:


> Quick question: are all morning/breakfast slots for Park Inn considered character breakfast? Or do I need to be specifically looking for something labeled as such? I ask because I’ve been coming across several of these since yesterday (our dates aren’t until December, I’m just merely browsing) and I’m not so sure they’d be that easy to find based off of some of the posts I’ve come across View attachment 600418



Yes, it’s character dining for breakfast only.


----------



## got2travel

DYOBL0305 said:


> Quick question: are all morning/breakfast slots for Park Inn considered character breakfast? Or do I need to be specifically looking for something labeled as such? I ask because I’ve been coming across several of these since yesterday (our dates aren’t until December, I’m just merely browsing) and I’m not so sure they’d be that easy to find based off of some of the posts I’ve come across View attachment 600418



Any reservation during breakfast would be the character meal

Looks like they are starting to load October finally


----------



## DYOBL0305

Titainokc said:


> Yes, it’s character dining for breakfast only.





got2travel said:


> Any reservation during breakfast would be the character meal
> 
> Looks like they are starting to load October finally



Got it, thanks! Hoping it will be this easy to find reservations for our Dec trip in a few weeks


----------



## Dug720

What time do reservations open up? And is it Eastern or Pacific?


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

Matrixleos said:


> If it helps, this morning at 6AM EST/ 3AM PST, I woke up and saw reservations open for July 30th. (They weren't open just 6 hours prior when I went to sleep).
> 
> At 9AM EST/ 6AM PST, there were still plenty of Blue Bayou and Cafe Orleans time slots for Disneyland.
> 
> At 12PM EST/ 9AM PST, most all the Blue Bayou reservations were gone. Only one remained mid-afternoon.
> 
> I checked the app one more time at 9PM EST/ 6PM PST and all the Blue Bayou and Cafe Orleans reservations were gone.
> 
> Based on that, using west coast time, if you wake up at 3AM PST, you'll be able to reserve any time slot you wanted.  If you sleep in and wait till 6AM PST, you'll still have a good majority of options.
> 
> Although I wouldn't wait too much longer as all the prime slots get taken quickly there after.


I believe this is still accurate! good to see you!!


----------



## Titainokc

Dug720 said:


> What time do reservations open up? And is it Eastern or Pacific?


It's 3 A.M. PT and usually 60 days in advance. I will say that sometimes it's not always the case. I had been waiting for Oga's to open up for late September and those reservations didn't drop till 1:30 P.M. PT a few days ago.


----------



## Dug720

Titainokc said:


> It's 3 A.M. PT and usually 60 days in advance. I will say that sometimes it's not always the case. I had been waiting for Oga's to open up for late September and those reservations didn't drop till 1:30 P.M. PT a few days ago.



Great! Thanks! I’m in NYC, so 6am same as WDW. Thank you!


----------



## VandVsmama

Well, a Carnation Cafe ADR still remains elusive.  When I select either Fri 10/8 or Sat 10/9, the DL website says this:


Compare that to the Plaza Inn, which has this "Check Availability" button (which does NOT show up on the Carnation Cafe page):


And when you click the "Check Availability" button, a pop-up window appears and you can select the # in your party, what time you're looking for, etc., just like normal:


But on the Carnation Cafe page, NONE of that is an option.  And if you look up Carnation Cafe in the DL app, there's still no button to make a reservation...there's only buttons for "Find on Map" and "View Menu."

It's frustrating.


----------



## VandVsmama

Ok, I JUST got an update from the DL app chat from 2 days ago...a CM finally responded to my 2nd question about when ADRs will be available.  CM said this:

"It looks like you will be able to make reservations when the restaurant opens in September but please keep checking the website or app."

** edited to add **
This is stupid.  When WDW has announced a restaurant reopening, they also say "and you can contact WDW starting on Date ___ to make ADRs for Restaurant X."  Meaning, "Restaurant X reopens on Date B and you can contact us starting on Date A to make ADRs there for any date from Date B onward."


----------



## GatorChris

got2travel said:


> Looks like they are starting to load October finally



I'm not seeing that for the first or second week of October. It's still just a handful of Downtown places and a few park restaurants.  That's for breakfast, lunch and dinner.



VandVsmama said:


> This is stupid.



Yes. Yes it is. I'm under 45 days for my reservations. I always thought DL was a joke compared to WDW, 60 days vs 180 days. It's not a joke anymore. It's a sign of neglect and poor management.  There's no reason to have such a limited amount of reservations available. other than what I just stated. UNLESS...all these places are being loaded into the super-lame Genie+. We'll probably have to pay for the app to get reservations at nice places in the future.


----------



## VandVsmama

VandVsmama said:


> Ok, I JUST got an update from the DL app chat from 2 days ago...a CM finally responded to my 2nd question about when ADRs will be available.  CM said this:
> 
> "It looks like you will be able to make reservations when the restaurant opens in September but please keep checking the website or app."
> 
> ** edited to add **
> This is stupid.  When WDW has announced a restaurant reopening, they also say "and you can contact WDW starting on Date ___ to make ADRs for Restaurant X."  Meaning, "Restaurant X reopens on Date B and you can contact us starting on Date A to make ADRs there for any date from Date B onward."



It's so dumb because they've basically set the system up so that you can't actually make a reservation until the actual date that the restaurant reopens.


----------



## got2travel

VandVsmama said:


> Well, a Carnation Cafe ADR still remains elusive.  When I select either Fri 10/8 or Sat 10/9, the DL website says this:
> View attachment 600612
> 
> Compare that to the Plaza Inn, which has this "Check Availability" button (which does NOT show up on the Carnation Cafe page):
> View attachment 600613
> 
> And when you click the "Check Availability" button, a pop-up window appears and you can select the # in your party, what time you're looking for, etc., just like normal:
> View attachment 600614
> 
> But on the Carnation Cafe page, NONE of that is an option.  And if you look up Carnation Cafe in the DL app, there's still no button to make a reservation...there's only buttons for "Find on Map" and "View Menu."
> 
> It's frustrating.



You’ll see that under Carnation Cafe it says no times available instead of listing the hours, that means they are not taking reservations yet. When there are hours listed but you can’t find anything available to book, that’s when they are full.

What we have seen is that the hours will be posted one day then the next morning at 3am you can start booking. We’ve also seen is that when a restaurant reopening is announced without a mention of a day that bookings will start, you typically can’t book until the day before the opening date. I predict that no one will be able to book Carnation Cafe until the week of Sept 13.


----------



## mrflibble

got2travel said:


> You’ll see that under Carnation Cafe it says no times available instead of listing the hours, that means they are not taking reservations yet. When there are hours listed but you can’t find anything available to book, that’s when they are full.



I think this used to be true, but no longer for all restaurants.  For example, as far as I can tell, Blue Bayou still hasn't released ANY reservations for the weekend of 10/9.  We have multiple alerts set on multiple sites.  I, as well as others on this thread, haven't seen any times open up yet for that weekend, or surrounding days.  Even checking at 3am for the next 60 day out, there's still no times available, despite the restaurant hours showing.  So frustrating.


----------



## Sunnyore

flush puppy said:


> We just booked yesterday to go mid September and I just tried to book at Napa Rose or Carthay Circle, and nothing. Not sure if it is truly booked or what.


It’s most likely truly booked for mid September for those 2 restaurants. When I made my bookings around 60 days out I had Napa Rose for Sept 13 and then traded it out for Carthay Circle. But keep trying because people will start to drop reservations closer to the date.


----------



## Priory

GatorChris said:


> I'm not seeing that for the first or second week of October. It's still just a handful of Downtown places and a few park restaurants.  That's for breakfast, lunch and dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Yes it is. I'm under 45 days for my reservations. I always thought DL was a joke compared to WDW, 60 days vs 180 days. It's not a joke anymore. It's a sign of neglect and poor management.  There's no reason to have such a limited amount of reservations available. other than what I just stated. UNLESS...all these places are being loaded into the super-lame Genie+. We'll probably have to pay for the app to get reservations at nice places in the future.



I really suspect Genie is behind this reservation madness. At least for the launch, they want reservation inventory so the app actually has something to suggest. This would be why all the reservations seem dry up at the start of October.


----------



## BayGirl22

Priory said:


> I really suspect Genie is behind this reservation madness. At least for the launch, they want reservation inventory so the app actually has something to suggest. This would be why all the reservations seem dry up at the start of October.


Probably. They may be trying to make DL table service less planned, like it used to be. 

Note - this is not for the paid Genie+ part, the regular, free Genie will be making recommendations on where to go during your day. (Saying that before everyone freaks out about dining reservations being some kind of cash grab, there's no indication of that.) 

Its been confirmed several different times that Disney is intentionally inconsistent in loading reservation slots, and this strategy aligns with the "keep checking back" mentality of an upcoming product launch.


----------



## swummyh20

Managed to score cafe Orleans for my trip in 10 days! Just kept refreshing and checking every day. Except, when I look at the menu, I’m less thrilled?

Maybe i should just stick to CS and mobile ordering and hope I can get into Carthay day of!


----------



## dieumeye

BayGirl22 said:


> Probably. They may be trying to make DL table service less planned, like it used to be.
> 
> Note - this is not for the paid Genie+ part, the regular, free Genie will be making recommendations on where to go during your day. (Saying that before everyone freaks out about dining reservations being some kind of cash grab, there's no indication of that.)
> 
> Its been confirmed several different times that Disney is intentionally inconsistent in loading reservation slots, and this strategy aligns with the "keep checking back" mentality of an upcoming product launch.


Nobody:

Genie: Looks like Blue Bayou is fully booked. Have you considered……. popcorn cart?


----------



## BayGirl22

dieumeye said:


> Nobody:
> 
> Genie: Looks like Blue Bayou is fully booked. Have you considered……. popcorn cart?


Totally! 

Really hoping its like:
Want a Monte Crisco? If Blue Bayou is booked check out these counter service restaurants for the similar options......

That is what well trained AI would do. Not expecting that much from DL IT.


----------



## disneegrl4eva

GenGen22 said:


> No it doesn't show reservations.  I think they will update it once they open reservations like they did for the Plaza inn.  You just have to keep checking.  The plaza inn opened reservations the day before they re-opened so this could definitely happen with Carnation cafe as well.


I would put money down that is exactly how its going to happen...The day before...I was up early the day PI opened up and never would show anything so I gave up ...then around noonish that day before it opened, I went back in on a whim and checked and there was plenty of availability.....Im not doing the 6am thing for CC....I will wait till I get up cause with everyone flooding the queue at 6 am, its bound to screw up again


----------



## riverbelle

I noticed that Smokejumpers Grill in DCA has a 
half monte crisco sandwich for 10.99.
I have not tried it.


----------



## Araminta18

Finalizing plans, and I'm ready to throw back the following --

Blue Bayou, 4 people, 9/13 - 8:30 pm
Lamplight Lounge, 2 people, 9/14 - 12:05 pm
Carthay Circle, 2 people, 9/17 - 7:40 pm
Message me to coordinate, otherwise I'll throw these back on Thursday the 2nd.


----------



## dhorner233

I just noticed on the Trader Sam's page: 


Reservations
From August 15 to September 15, 2021, Trader Sam’s Enchanted Tiki Bar will be testing limited advance reservations. 

I guess that helps explain why I can't get anything for Sept. 27th.


----------



## TinkerTay

I have a couple of Oga’s reservations for September that I’m going to throw back soon, if anyone is interested… 9/20 @2:50, and 9/21 @4:40… both for 2 people…


----------



## fenrir58

Anyone else noticed on the site today Ogas doesn’t go past 4 PM....


----------



## ck2d

Well you know, my Dreams agent got me my reservations and it was a snap...


----------



## gpjacobs

Not to beat a dead horse but ... has there been any indication of Blue Bayou and Oga’s reservations being opened in October?


----------



## TINA BAILEY

gpjacobs said:


> Not to beat a dead horse but ... has there been any indication of Blue Bayou and Oga’s reservations being opened in October?


I've had a Mouse Dining alert set up for a party of 6 at BB for week of 10/25 to 10/28 since 65 days out from 1st day and haven't had any alerts.  It's the only reservation we are shooting for and I am worried about getting one for a "larger" group.


----------



## ClaudiaKincaid

gpjacobs said:


> Not to beat a dead horse but ... has there been any indication of Blue Bayou and Oga’s reservations being opened in October?


I haven't seen ANYTHING for Oga's or Blue Bayou during my week (10/4 - 10/8). Got the alerts set up, just trying not to freak out. As the philosopher Sir Thomas Petty once wrote, "The waiting is the hardest part."


----------



## CO2CA

ck2d said:


> Well you know, my Dreams agent got me my reservations and it was a snap...



I didn't realize that travel agents could book prior to 60 days out. Interesting to know...


----------



## AndrewC

CO2CA said:


> I didn't realize that travel agents could book prior to 60 days out. Interesting to know...


I don't think they can... I think this person was joking...


----------



## BriannaRuth

gpjacobs said:


> Not to beat a dead horse but ... has there been any indication of Blue Bayou and Oga’s reservations being opened in October?


I have BB reservations for 10/1 and have seen them available for 10/2, but that's all.  (Haven't tried for any later than that.)  I have been watching for Oga's first week of October (via the two notification services) and nothing has come up.


----------



## gpjacobs

BriannaRuth said:


> I have BB reservations for 10/1 and have seen them available for 10/2, but that's all.  (Haven't tried for any later than that.)  I have been watching for Oga's first week of October (via the two notification services) and nothing has come up.



I have two alerts services monitoring both Blue Bayou and Oga's on 10/12 - nothing yet. I'm been a bit annoyed to date but, today, I'm full on exasperated. We're now 42 days out and all my other reservations were booked more than a week ago. *long sigh*


----------



## Chause

I’m having a hard time keeping up with how to tell if the reservations haven’t been released yet OR if they have been released but are all taken. Looking for a Minnie’s breakfast reservation for 10/08. The app lists times for that date, but when I click it says “sorry, there aren’t any reservations available for breakfast”. Have they just not been released, or are they all taken? Thanks!


----------



## 2tinkerbell

I am in the same situation as the poster above.  I am wondering how I can tell if they haven’t released the reservations yet or if they are sold out.  We are wanting Minnies on our first day.


----------



## gpjacobs

Chause said:


> I’m having a hard time keeping up with how to tell if the reservations haven’t been released yet OR if they have been released but are all taken. Looking for a Minnie’s breakfast reservation for 10/08. The app lists times for that date, but when I click it says “sorry, there aren’t any reservations available for breakfast”. Have they just not been released, or are they all taken? Thanks!





2tinkerbell said:


> I am in the same situation as the poster above.  I am wondering how I can tell if they haven’t released the reservations yet or if they are sold out.  We are wanting Minnies on our first day.



I have Minnie & Friends booked for breakfast on 10/12 and 10/14 ... so they may be sold out, unfortunately. I snagged these reservations as soon as I received the alerts.

Planning to drop one of those dates (not clear which yet), if either of you are interested.


----------



## gpjacobs

BriannaRuth said:


> I have BB reservations for 10/1 and have seen them available for 10/2, but that's all.  (Haven't tried for any later than that.)  I have been watching for Oga's first week of October (via the two notification services) and nothing has come up.



Same experience.


----------



## sophy1996

Chause said:


> I’m having a hard time keeping up with how to tell if the reservations haven’t been released yet OR if they have been released but are all taken. Looking for a Minnie’s breakfast reservation for 10/08. The app lists times for that date, but when I click it says “sorry, there aren’t any reservations available for breakfast”. Have they just not been released, or are they all taken? Thanks!



Unfortunately they probably are all taken. I made reservations for Plaza breakfast for 10/7 on 8/12.


----------



## CO2CA

I haven't gotten any alerts for Plaza Inn, Blue Bayou, or Oga's Cantina in late October yet. I'm sure they just haven't released them.


----------



## TheTinyTiger

Has anyone seen reservations for Uva Bar? I've been looking for months and haven't seen any! We're hoping for a lunch on October 19th.  

If you've been to DLR lately have you seen it open?  It's hard to get answers now that the dining line isn't available.


----------



## riverbelle

I am going to drop
Oga's.  Mon Sept. 20.   1010am and 1115am
I will do it 6pm west coast time


----------



## riverbelle

Just dropped ogas
Mon 9/20
1010am and'1115am
It was for 2 guests


----------



## evilmommie

TheTinyTiger said:


> Has anyone seen reservations for Uva Bar? I've been looking for months and haven't seen any! We're hoping for a lunch on October 19th.
> 
> If you've been to DLR lately have you seen it open?  It's hard to get answers now that the dining line isn't available.



Yes, it's open! And, at least for when I've needed a reservation...I've been able to get one but I've had a flexible schedule. They are taking walk-ups as well.


----------



## GBRforWDW

TheTinyTiger said:


> Has anyone seen reservations for Uva Bar? I've been looking for months and haven't seen any! We're hoping for a lunch on October 19th.
> 
> If you've been to DLR lately have you seen it open?  It's hard to get answers now that the dining line isn't available.


I had a reservation the first week of August.  I ended up cancelling a few days before, but definitely had it in my plans.


----------



## dieumeye

TheTinyTiger said:


> Has anyone seen reservations for Uva Bar? I've been looking for months and haven't seen any! We're hoping for a lunch on October 19th.
> 
> If you've been to DLR lately have you seen it open?  It's hard to get answers now that the dining line isn't available.


For what it’s worth, my party of 4 walked up to UVA Bar last Saturday around 12:30p. There was a line but it was only a couple minutes as they seated groups one by one. Then when we got to the host stand they said bar seating was wide open, and it would be a 10 minutes wait for a table. We barely waited 5 minutes and then we were seated.

So if you can’t get a reservation, walk up may be an option.


----------



## avalon451

Chause said:


> I’m having a hard time keeping up with how to tell if the reservations haven’t been released yet OR if they have been released but are all taken. Looking for a Minnie’s breakfast reservation for 10/08. The app lists times for that date, but when I click it says “sorry, there aren’t any reservations available for breakfast”. Have they just not been released, or are they all taken? Thanks!


Also, do be sure to click through the available times, not just "breakfast- lunch- dinner." Sometimes slots pop up on the individual times where they don't on the generalized meals.


----------



## TheTinyTiger

Thanks for the feedback! Now I'm not so worried.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Just a head's up, that I'm about to cancel a couple dining reservations: Plaza Inn breakfast on Saturday (9/4) at 8:20 am and Blue Bayou lunch on Sunday (9/5) at 11:40 am.


----------



## thanxfornoticin

It might already be in the threads here, but wondering if others are watching Carthay Circle Lounge for reservations?  We were hoping to grab an early in-park dinner sitting outside at the lounge, but they don't seem to have any dinner offerings after 9/8 - that's only 1 week away, so I'm not sure what might be going on there.  If anyone has any experience, please share!  Thank you.  Soooooo frustrating making dining arrangements at DL right now..


----------



## Wedgeout

Noticed this morning the Magic Key Terrace in DCA is now on the dining reservation list.


----------



## K6+Mickey

Wedgeout said:


> Noticed this morning the Magic Key Terrace in DCA is now on the dining reservation list.


I was able to make reservations for MKT without having a magic key. Will I get turned away and charged for canceling? Does anyone know if they accept legacy pass holders?


----------



## DizMe

K6+Mickey said:


> I was able to make reservations for MKT without having a magic key. Will I get turned away and charged for canceling? Does anyone know if they accept legacy pass holders?


I'm not sure about the Legacy pass holders, but as long as at least one member in your party has a magic key you can make a reservation. Are you meeting anyone? That would work.


----------



## Wedgeout

K6+Mickey said:


> I was able to make reservations for MKT without having a magic key. Will I get turned away and charged for canceling? Does anyone know if they accept legacy pass holders?


Just need someone in your party with a Key to scan for access. Legacy all expired last month.


----------



## swummyh20

K6+Mickey said:


> I was able to make reservations for MKT without having a magic key. Will I get turned away and charged for canceling? Does anyone know if they accept legacy pass holders?


Does anyone going with you have a MK?


----------



## Araminta18

Last call -- gonna drop these in about an hour or two unless somewhere messages me and wants to coordinate.

Blue Bayou, 4 people, 9/13 - 8:30 pm
Lamplight Lounge, 2 people, 9/14 - 12:05 pm
Carthay Circle, 2 people, 9/17 - 7:40 pm


----------



## Castlequeen5

Has anyone had luck with ADRs for Halloween weekend at:
Blue Bayou
Plaza Inn

I’m in Central Time and was checking at 5:00am each morning with no luck for these 2 restaurants. I’ve read several pages back of this thread, so I see it’s a recurring problem. But I just want to make sure it’s not a lost cause yet. We haven’t been to DL since 2017, and it’s my best friend’s first trip. This is my top *Must Eat *place…not necessarily for the food, but the atmosphere.  As WDW regulars, it’s one of the reasons I love POTC better at DL!


----------



## TINA BAILEY

Castlequeen5 said:


> Has anyone had luck with ADRs for Halloween weekend at:
> Blue Bayou
> Plaza Inn
> 
> I’m in Central Time and was checking at 5:00am each morning with no luck for these 2 restaurants. I’ve read several pages back of this thread, so I see it’s a recurring problem. But I just want to make sure it’s not a lost cause yet. We haven’t been to DL since 2017, and it’s my best friend’s first trip. This is my top *Must Eat *place…not necessarily for the food, but the atmosphere.  As WDW regulars, it’s one of the reasons I love POTC better at DL!


I'm still searching for 10/25 to 10/28 for BB myself.  I've had alerts on Mouse Dining and Mouse Watchers set up since 65 days out and haven't heard a peep.


----------



## Buson808

Been trying plaza inn for 1st week oct but no ressies available.


----------



## MATTERHORN

Buson808 said:


> Been trying plaza inn for 1st week oct but no ressies available.



Those came out a few weeks ago, but I hope you are able to find one!! I got October 1st around August 16th or so!


----------



## SherylLC

I thought I made DL & WDW ressies like a boss....until DL dining came along...


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

SherylLC said:


> I thought I made DL & WDW ressies like a boss....until DL dining came along...


It didn’t used to be this way. It’s so hard now.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

We booked a trip within 30 days of arrival.  Thought we would get zero reservations, but decided to try one of those services.  Well worth the $9 spent!  We were able to get LL, BB, CO, and PI.


----------



## VandVsmama

According to the DL website, it looks like Carnation Cafe will only be open for breakfast and lunch at first.  Open 8 am - 2 pm!


----------



## got2travel

With Carnation Cafe hours now being posted (even though no dinner hours), I’m guessing reservations will start any day now. I’m surprised because I didn’t expect them to start until the week of 9/13.


----------



## tlovesdis

Castlequeen5 said:


> Has anyone had luck with ADRs for Halloween weekend at:
> Blue Bayou
> Plaza Inn
> 
> I’m in Central Time and was checking at 5:00am each morning with no luck for these 2 restaurants. I’ve read several pages back of this thread, so I see it’s a recurring problem. But I just want to make sure it’s not a lost cause yet. We haven’t been to DL since 2017, and it’s my best friend’s first trip. This is my top *Must Eat *place…not necessarily for the food, but the atmosphere.  As WDW regulars, it’s one of the reasons I love POTC better at DL!



I don't think those have been released yet.  Neither of those are available yet for mid October.  Disneyland definitley doesn't release things at 60 days anymore .  I got my Lamplight at 50 days out.  I began searching about 5 times a day at 60 days out and Lamplight never showed up until the 50 day mark.  I have not seen BB, Plaza, or Goofy's for October 15th and beyond yet.


----------



## got2travel

Goofy’s now has hours posted for dates after 9/15, but if you click on check availability, it won’t let you enter a time. Also the restaurant page still says no characters.  It’s good to finally see some progress being made though.


----------



## hopemax

Trader Sam's also has hours posted after Sept 15th too.  So it looks like reservations are expanded?  DH freaked me out by thinking we missed it, but based on the posts about Carnation and Goofy's Kitchen it looks like we are gearing up for another round of reservations being released but have not yet. 

Do people think they would drop midday or overnight at the typical time?


----------



## disneegrl4eva

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> It didn’t used to be this way. It’s so hard now.


ah yes...the good old days when you could call disney dining and listen to disney music for a few minutes (not hours) and speak to a live person and make your ADR


----------



## Wesley815

disneegrl4eva said:


> ah yes...the good old days when you could call disney dining and listen to disney music for a few minutes (not hours) and speak to a live person and make your ADR


Exactly!!

Even the website/app says you have to call to cancel, yet Disney terminated (after 18 months I'm not calling it furlough) the dinning phone line CM's so there's no one to call.    714-781-DINE
Thankfully I've not been charged a 'late cancellation/no show fee', so maybe they're waiving it for now.


----------



## 2tinkerbell

It seems to me that Disney is trying to do away with a lot of their customer service. Disney’s customer service is what sets them apart from others.  Maybe it is also a bit of the worker shortage.  Who knows.  I liked the Dining Line.  I could handle this way if it were consistent and more predictable.


----------



## Tinkerbellish

************ is absolutely the way to go. I booked a last weekend and found out about this service. I have been able to book the following in the last 48h.


9/8
Trader Sam's @ 1:10 PM
Napa Rose @ 5:50 PM

9/9 
Carthay Circle Alfresco @ 12:40 PM
Blue Bayou @ 6 PM

9/10
Plaza Inn with Minnie & Friends @ 9:20 AM 

If you're really particular about your dining experiences it is worth the upcharge to get these ressies. I know it matters to me! Just got my Chef's Table ressie for Dapper Day.


----------



## dhorner233

I signed up for ************. They alerted me when there was an open reservation for Oga's but by the time I got to a computer it was long gone  



hopemax said:


> Trader Sam's also has hours posted after Sept 15th too.  So it looks like reservations are expanded?  DH freaked me out by thinking we missed it, but based on the posts about Carnation and Goofy's Kitchen it looks like we are gearing up for another round of reservations being released but have not yet.
> 
> Do people think they would drop midday or overnight at the typical time?



And again, I was not on the computer all day today and now all the reservations are gone for Trader Sam's for the time I will be staying at the Disneyland Hotel. I got up for days at 3 am trying for reservations but there were no times for the end of Sept. Now the times are there but no available reservations. 

And I agree, Disney's level of customer service has really sunk low and it used to be so good!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

For everyone suffering with dining reservations in this thread, please send in a comment about your frustrations to Disney. (Use the DL website -- look for the Contact Us link at the bottom of the page.) Disney management NEEDS to hear about what a miserable experience planning a DLR trip has become, both for vets and newbies. They need to hear how valued the Dine Line CMs were and how many of us appreciated them. A manager once told me that for every comment received, Disney knows that there were probably 40 other guests who agree, but didn't write in. So send in those comments!


----------



## fenrir58

Got mine for Sept 17th


----------



## riverbelle

got2travel said:


> Goofy’s now has hours posted for dates after 9/15, but if you click on check availability, it won’t let you enter a time. Also the restaurant page still says no characters.  It’s good to finally see some progress being made though.
> [/QUOTE
> Today I booked Goofys Kitchen for





got2travel said:


> Goofy’s now has hours posted for dates after 9/15, but if you click on check availability, it won’t let you enter a time. Also the restaurant page still says no characters.  It’s good to finally see some progress being made though.


Today I booked Goofys kitchen for 
Monday 9/20.
I noticed that website said there will be characters starting Sept 16.
I am wondering if the menu is strictly buffet or if there is also table service.


----------



## got2travel

riverbelle said:


> Today I booked Goofys kitchen for
> Monday 9/20.
> I noticed that website said there will be characters starting Sept 16.
> I am wondering if the menu is strictly buffet or if there is also table service.



Glad to see they are taking reservations now. 
I don’t recall Goofy’s ever offering table service. It is strictly a buffet at the moment without characters. I don’t see that changing at all.


----------



## Wesley815

got2travel said:


> Glad to see they are taking reservations now.
> I don’t recall Goofy’s ever offering table service. It is strictly a buffet at the moment without characters. I don’t see that changing at all.


I agree, assume keeping buffet style, since it's currently open that way now.

Glad Characters back on 9/16, although will be interesting to see how the 'interactions' are. If they stop at table or forced to walk around since you still can't get too close to Characters in the park.
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disneyland-hotel/goofys-kitchen/


----------



## gpjacobs

Just baffled. Both the Blue Bayou and Oga's Cantina have yet to drop for Oct. 12 (36 days out). I've given up on getting up at 3 a.m. daily (cuz, frankly, I'm tired). At this point, I’m thinking we’ll need to be at the Blue Bayou at opening to see if they can squeeze us in that evening … and cross our fingers that the walk up list at Oga’s is reasonable. Or that the alert system happens to catch something during waking hours ... This is goofy.


----------



## mrflibble

gpjacobs said:


> Just baffled. Both the Blue Bayou and Oga's Cantina have yet to drop for Oct. 12 (36 days out). I've given up on getting up at 3 a.m. daily (cuz, frankly, I'm tired). At this point, I’m thinking we’ll need to be at the Blue Bayou at opening to see if they can squeeze us in that evening … and cross our fingers that the walk up list at Oga’s is reasonable. Or that the alert system happens to catch something during waking hours ... This is goofy.


We’re in the same boat. I’m almost thinking they’re doing this for Disney Genie….


----------



## AndrewC

mrflibble said:


> We’re in the same boat. I’m almost thinking they’re doing this for Disney Genie….


It’s really going to suck if they make these two locations walk up only or virtual queue only. Everyone will rush over at 11am to try to get in without waiting and everyone else will be like another attraction of 30-80 minute wait.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Anyone know if Lamplight, Carthay Circle and/or Wine Country Trattoria already dropped for 10/17? Can’t tell if they were never released or already gone.


----------



## TINA BAILEY

I know Lamplight has as I have reservations for 10/27.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

TINA BAILEY said:


> I know Lamplight has as I have reservations for 10/27.


Ahhh bummer, thank you!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Anyone know if Lamplight, Carthay Circle and/or Wine Country Trattoria already dropped for 10/17? Can’t tell if they were never released or already gone.


I think CCL and LL released basically on time. I don't know about WCT or CC upstairs. I have seen cancellations pop up online and on the app, so keep checking!


----------



## TheTinyTiger

We have a WCT for 10/19, though plan to change it if Uva Bar ever releases seats for that day.


----------



## tlovesdis

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Anyone know if Lamplight, Carthay Circle and/or Wine Country Trattoria already dropped for 10/17? Can’t tell if they were never released or already gone.



Yes they did!  I got Lamplight for 10/16 and Carthay for 10/17 and I remember seeing WCT.


----------



## GatorChris

Pretty frustrated at this point. We're 5 weeks away and I can't get basically anything in the parks. Not even a character meal at the hotels. I am happy I got Jazz Kitchen - that's my must do every trip. But at this point (Disney, are you listening?), I'm not going to do any TS dining for our trip. Would've loved Blue Bayou or Goofy's Kitchen, but I'm tired of this yo-yo. So, I'm just gonna have to stick it to Disney on this one. 

I know they're just holding back for that stupid DiaperGenie+ app. We'll have to pay for the "+" in order to book reservations same day. Either that, or the "+" will be the only way to quickly get into counter services, pushing more people to pay more money at the Table Service. Either way, I feel like Disney is up to something that's going to cost our trips more money.


----------



## OGHOWIE

Glad I found this board. Now I know there's no point in waking up at 3am PST to try and book Oga's for Nov.


----------



## 2boysmommy

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Anyone know if Lamplight, Carthay Circle and/or Wine Country Trattoria already dropped for 10/17? Can’t tell if they were never released or already gone.


These are definitely out there. We have WCT for 10/16 that I'm getting ready to cancel. Lamplight pops up almost every time I check those dates with at least one time.
Still nothing for Oga's or Carnation Cafe or Blue Bayou but I keep checking...not at 3am because I like sleep more than eating at those places...


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Sounds like the dining reservations for DCA are popping up on time while Disneyland's are delayed? Does that sound about right?


----------



## tlovesdis

TikiTikiFan said:


> Sounds like the dining reservations for DCA are popping up on time while Disneyland's are delayed? Does that sound about right?



Not really.  Lamplight didn't show up for my dates until about 50 days out.  It seems very random!


----------



## roxy72

The Carnation Cafe is scheduled to open on Thursday, 9/16 (during my trip!) but I don't see any option to search for a reservation there. Do you think they'll be walk-up only on opening day?


----------



## GBRforWDW

roxy72 said:


> The Carnation Cafe is scheduled to open on Thursday, 9/16 (during my trip!) but I don't see any option to search for a reservation there. Do you think they'll be walk-up only on opening day?


I'd keep checking.  I believe the Minnie breakfast at Plaza didn't release reservations until the day before the breakfast reopened.  I know it's frustrating!   Good news is, most restaurants do take walk up requests, so if you don't find anything, definitely go to the podium outside the restaurant and see if there's availability.


----------



## CO2CA

Has anyone gotten Blue Bayou, Minnie's breakfast, Oga's Cantina or Trader Sam's for the end of October? I have alerts set up but start getting more worried as time goes on.


----------



## tlovesdis

CO2CA said:


> Has anyone gotten Blue Bayou, Minnie's breakfast, Oga's Cantina or Trader Sam's for the end of October? I have alerts set up but start getting more worried as time goes on.



I haven't seen any of those for mid Oct.  I have been checking my dates (15-18) everyday 4 or 5 times a day since 8/16 and have never seen any of those for my dates.


----------



## gpjacobs

tlovesdis said:


> I haven't seen any of those for mid Oct.  I have been checking my dates (15-18) everyday 4 or 5 times a day since 8/16 and have never seen any of those for my dates.



Ditto for my dates (Oct. 12 - 15), specifically for BB and Oga's Cantina. No alerts either.


----------



## CO2CA

tlovesdis said:


> I haven't seen any of those for mid Oct.  I have been checking my dates (15-18) everyday 4 or 5 times a day since 8/16 and have never seen any of those for my dates.





gpjacobs said:


> Ditto for my dates (Oct. 12 - 15), specifically for BB and Oga's Cantina. No alerts either.



Oh good - it's not just me! I am sure I'll get an alert, but start getting paranoid after awhile lol


----------



## Pluto468

I've been looking for Minnie's in November. The breakfast has started up again, right? I don't know if I'm wasting my time looking or they just haven't released any reservations yet.

I'm hoping Blue Bayou will become available, too.

Luckily I've gotten reservations for Wine Country Trattoria, Cafe Orleans, River Belle Terrace and Storytellers.


----------



## MATTERHORN

Pluto468 said:


> I've been looking for Minnie's in November. The breakfast has started up again, right? I don't know if I'm wasting my time looking or they just haven't released any reservations yet.
> 
> I'm hoping Blue Bayou will become available, too.
> 
> Luckily I've gotten reservations for Wine Country Trattoria, Cafe Orleans, River Belle Terrace and Storytellers.



It has started, I have a ressie at Minnie's in two weeks! But I don't think November has been released yet!


----------



## Pluto468

MATTERHORN said:


> It has started, I have a ressie at Minnie's in two weeks! But I don't think November has been released yet!




Thanks! I'll keep looking


----------



## helenk

You really need to check everyday it seems as though people drop reservations and you have to be there at just the right time. I am going September 19th to the 24th. I booked breakfast at the Plaza for the 20th just last night as well as a late lunch at Ralph Brennan's Jazz kitchen on the 23rd. I had previously book Lamplight for the 20th at 4:15. Last night a reservation for the same date for a late lunch came up. I booked it but then canceled and decided to keep the later reservation. It just seems that you have to check periodically.  I would like to book the Carnation Cafe while I am there. I understand that it is opening on the 16th.  Hopefully reservations will open soon.


----------



## got2travel

I have a Lamplight for next week that that I will be canceling - 2 people 7:40pm 9/13

Will cancel tomorrow noon unless someone wants to coordinate


----------



## disneegrl4eva

riverbelle said:


> Today I booked Goofys kitchen for
> Monday 9/20.
> I noticed that website said there will be characters starting Sept 16.
> I am wondering if the menu is strictly buffet or if there is also table service.


its strictly buffet


----------



## disneegrl4eva

roxy72 said:


> The Carnation Cafe is scheduled to open on Thursday, 9/16 (during my trip!) but I don't see any option to search for a reservation there. Do you think they'll be walk-up only on opening day?


dont worry...it will come available on the 15th...when they opened up Plaza Inn...they made it seem like it would be early so we were up super early but sat in a queue...finally a little before 8am they came available


----------



## AmishGuy91

Goofy's Kitchen just opened up reservations for around my trip on 10/8.


----------



## BriannaRuth

Trader Sam’s available 10/5. Just saw a 110 and 245 available. Also 10/1, there may be more!


----------



## Tangled26

Trader Sams available 10/8!


----------



## AmishGuy91

Alright we're down to waiting for Oga's in October now....


----------



## vacay77

AmishGuy91 said:


> Goofy's Kitchen just opened up reservations for around my trip on 10/8.



Thank you!!  I was able to snag reservations for Goofy's Kitchen!


----------



## riverbelle

Carnation cafe just opened


----------



## BriannaRuth

Still not seeing anything for Oga’s in October either


----------



## helenk

riverbelle said:


> Carnation cafe just opened


Thank you ! I  just booked lunch for the 9/22 and breakfast for 9/24


----------



## riverbelle

You are very welcome.
I just booked 9/20


helenk said:


> Thank you ! I  just booked lunch for the 9/22 and breakfast for 9/24


You are very welcome.
I just booked lunch for 9/20.


----------



## hopemax

Yay. DH just woke me up in a panic because Trade Sams had gone up. Got our preferred time and date 4:30 on 9/23!


----------



## RJstanis

BriannaRuth said:


> Trader Sam’s available 10/5. Just saw a 110 and 245 available. Also 10/1, there may be more!



Thanks for posting this and whomever posted Goofys Kitchen. Got the TS I wanted for my trip Oct 2-6 and Goofys for a friend's trip Oct 5-9. I just need Ogas now


----------



## disneegrl4eva

Hey everyone … carnation Cafe is open for reservations now…. GOOOOO


----------



## tlovesdis

Carnation Cafe, Trader Sam's and Goofy's opened for my dates (Oct 15-18).  Still no Oga's or even Plaza Inn yet.


----------



## Mama_bear

Huzzah was able to snag my Carnation cafe Reservation this morning I can't believe it took until a week before my trip to get all the ADR's I wanted and we did end up giving up on one of them which works out were just going to do some of the spooky snacks instead but jeebus just wild.


----------



## DisSurfer878

tlovesdis said:


> Carnation Cafe, Trader Sam's and Goofy's opened for my dates (Oct 15-18).  Still no Oga's or even Plaza Inn yet.


Glad to see Trader Sams reservations are sticking around. It's a good move for Disney.


----------



## SherylLC

I am a Disney Dining LOSER! Are all of you getting reservations getting them at 3:00 in the morning?


----------



## Buson808

Wow its a mircle. I got a Plaza inn breakfast Oct 11 and Carnation for lunch on Oct 8. The Disney gods finally being nice too me….


----------



## Tangled26

SherylLC said:


> I am a Disney Dining LOSER! Are all of you getting reservations getting them at 3:00 in the morning?



i received a notice that reservations were open from Mouse Watchers at about 6:30 am pst this morning.  Never would have known without them!


----------



## got2travel

SherylLC said:


> I am a Disney Dining LOSER! Are all of you getting reservations getting them at 3:00 in the morning?



Disneyland hasn’t really stuck to a schedule. Several restaurants just opened reservations today for Sept 16 and later. There are still restaurants that are not yet able to be booked.


----------



## tlovesdis

SherylLC said:


> I am a Disney Dining LOSER! Are all of you getting reservations getting them at 3:00 in the morning?



Nope!  Got all 3 of mine in the mid morning/afternoon on different days. They are not releasing things right at 60 days.


----------



## AndrewC

I was able to get Trader Sam's for all four or five of the nights I'm there and don't have other things going on at night, lol

Of course this was like the first night I set my phone on silent and woke up at 7am (pacific) to like 9 text message alerts and emails, thankfully I was still able to snag every day I needed.... now I'm very curious if it'll be inside or outside. Ideally I would like to have a spot inside (I mean that's a LARGE part of why I want to go there), but if it's a night I'm solo I guess I would be ok with switching to an outside spot (thanks COVID) and hopefully letting someone else have the prime inside spot... curious how it works out.

Now need Oga's and Blue Bayou and I'll have been able to snag everything I was hoping for during my week or so in late October!


----------



## gpjacobs

Our friends who we're going to travel with us in October just called, letting us know they canceled their trip due to COVID concerns. I'm now trying to update our dining reservations since I know they're a hot commodity.

When I go into the app and click "modify," the system searches for a new reservation instead of allowing us to reduce the headcount from 5 to 3 guests. Same on the desktop when clicking "Change Reservation." What am I doing wrong? Google was no help, unfortunately.


----------



## Castlequeen5

gpjacobs said:


> Our friends who we're going to travel with us in October just called, letting us know they canceled their trip due to COVID concerns. I'm now trying to update our dining reservations since I know they're a hot commodity.
> 
> When I go into the app and click "modify," the system searches for a new reservation instead of allowing us to reduce the headcount from 5 to 3 guests. Same on the desktop when clicking "Change Reservation." What am I doing wrong? Google was no help, unfortunately.


That’s what it always does at least at WDW.  Just keep your current reservations.  As long as someone from your group shows up, you won’t get charged.


----------



## DizMe

AndrewC said:


> .... now I'm very curious if it'll be inside or outside. Ideally I would like to have a spot inside (I mean that's a LARGE part of why I want to go there), but if it's a night I'm solo I guess I would be ok with switching to an outside spot (thanks COVID) and hopefully letting someone else have the prime inside


We had reservations last week and they are for indoor, according to the CMs. We had someone ask for us in person before we went because we had a largish party and wanted outdoors. We canceled our res and just did a walk up.


----------



## AndrewC

DizMe said:


> We had reservations last week and they are for indoor, according to the CMs. We had someone ask for us in person before we went because we had a largish party and wanted outdoors. We canceled our res and just did a walk up.


Indoor is perfect for me, I assume outdoor moves quicker (more space?) and I could always swing by a few hours before (I'm staying at the DLH) and let the host know that I would be fine with an outdoor space if they want to place someone at an inside table instead, etc.


----------



## DizMe

AndrewC said:


> Indoor is perfect for me, I assume outdoor moves quicker (more space?) and I could always swing by a few hours before (I'm staying at the DLH) and let the host know that I would be fine with an outdoor space if they want to place someone at an inside table instead, etc.


We didn't have any trouble as a party of 6 getting outdoor seating. We were told it would be a wait but we could order drinks from the outdoor bar and sit in the non-dining seating, which we did (cushioned benches with a coffee-table thing) but within 5 minutes they had us seated at a table outside. And we did confirm that the reservations are for indoors. We were a little hesitant about canceling the res but it all worked out fine. We got there around 6:00 PM. I don't know what it was like inside, but I believe they have a 2-hour and 2-drink max. I'm not sure how strictly that's enforced--I don't think it was being enforced outside but I'm not sure. I suspect you could easily get a stool at the bar for the time you want to be inside, so I'd keep the reservation and just get there early to hang out outdoors for a while first.


----------



## 2boysmommy

tlovesdis said:


> Carnation Cafe, Trader Sam's and Goofy's opened for my dates (Oct 15-18).  Still no Oga's or even Plaza Inn yet.


I have a Plaza Inn on 10/19 that I'm possibly canceling if that would help you. I think we would rather keep the Carnation Cafe breakfast I got the day before.


----------



## julesann

AndrewC said:


> I was able to get Trader Sam's for all four or five of the nights I'm there and don't have other things going on at night, lol
> 
> Of course this was like the first night I set my phone on silent and woke up at 7am (pacific) to like 9 text message alerts and emails, thankfully I was still able to snag every day I needed.... now I'm very curious if it'll be inside or outside. Ideally I would like to have a spot inside (I mean that's a LARGE part of why I want to go there), but if it's a night I'm solo I guess I would be ok with switching to an outside spot (thanks COVID) and hopefully letting someone else have the prime inside spot... curious how it works out.
> 
> Now need Oga's and Blue Bayou and I'll have been able to snag everything I was hoping for during my week or so in late October!



I am just getting ready to book for November and it looks like it would be super helpful to use 3rd party programs to help me watch for availability.  What do you like using for reservation alerts?  Thank you!!


----------



## ten6mom

I am going to be releasing a reservation for 2 people at the Minnie and Friends Breakfast at the Plaza Inn for Monday, October 4 at 0800.

I will wait a bit to see if anyone here wishes to coordinate to pick it up when I drop them (I don't know whether those are still hard to come by).


----------



## BriannaRuth

julesann said:


> I am just getting ready to book for November and it looks like it would be super helpful to use 3rd party programs to help me watch for availability.  What do you like using for reservation alerts?  Thank you!!



I'm currently signed up for both *Watcher and *Dining for my October trip.  My experience has been that *Watcher alerts me just a few minutes before *Dining, but both have alerted quickly enough to get the reservations I'm looking for.  *Watcher is $19 a month and you're limited to 5 active alerts at a time.  *Dining is $9 a month for 50 alerts a month, but is free if you want email alerts only. 

On *Watcher, I signed up for both email and text alerts but only received the email alerts.  I'll probably go with *Dining next time because it's cheaper but has provided everything I need.  The text alerts work better for me because with alerts coming in at 3 AM, I'm not awake to receive the email ones, but the texts messages will wake me up if I favorite their number to get past my DND.


----------



## TINA BAILEY

Has anyone had luck getting Blue Bayou past the first week of October?


----------



## Wesley815

SherylLC said:


> I am a Disney Dining LOSER!


Apologies for laughing, but I think they need to make buttons with that saying on them (like the Happy Birthday and 1st Visit ones)


----------



## poptart90

In preparation for my own Disney Dining LOSER button... could someone share which way you have secured a reservation?

1. By clicking "Check Dining Availability" on the Disney App and searching all available restaurants?

2. Or by choosing a restaurant directly from the Park Map and clicking "Reserve Dining?"

These are the only two ways, correct?


----------



## dhorner233

poptart90 said:


> In preparation for my own Disney Dining LOSER button... could someone share which way you have secured a reservation?
> 
> 1. By clicking "Check Dining Availability" on the Disney App and searching all available restaurants?
> 
> 2. Or by choosing a restaurant directly from the Park Map and clicking "Reserve Dining?"
> 
> These are the only two ways, correct?



I have made reservations both ways. 

I'll check Dining Availability if WHEN I eat is the priority. What's is available around 6:00 on Tuesday?

I'll go to the specific restaurant if WHERE is the priority. I want to eat at Blue Bayou. I'll take anything I can get!


----------



## DiznyDiva

Has reservations for BB opened up in for November yet? I can see something for almost every other restaurant.. but not that,,,


----------



## TINA BAILEY

DiznyDiva said:


> Has reservations for BB opened up in for November yet? I can see something for almost every other restaurant.. but not that,,,



I haven't had any alerts from either Mouse dining or Mouse Watchers for 10/25 to 10/28 and I have been set up since 65 days out.


----------



## mrflibble

DiznyDiva said:


> Has reservations for BB opened up in for November yet? I can see something for almost every other restaurant.. but not that,,,


I've been looking for BB for 10/9 since 65 days out as well - nothing yet.  I've had alerts set as well.


----------



## TINA BAILEY

mrflibble said:


> I've been looking for BB for 10/9 since 65 days out as well - nothing yet.  I've had alerts set as well.


Glad it's not just me.  1st time I've used the alert sites and although I heard they are effective still makes me nervous.


----------



## mrflibble

TINA BAILEY said:


> Glad it's not just me.  1st time I've used the alert sites and although I heard they are effective still makes me nervous.


If you look back in this thread a bit, there's a bunch of people who have been looking for BB and Oga's for October dates for a while.  It's quiet frustrating.


----------



## TINA BAILEY

mrflibble said:


> If you look back in this thread a bit, there's a bunch of people who have been looking for BB and Oga's for October dates for a while.  It's quiet frustrating.


I've seen them.  It's just been a while and wasn't sure if that status has changed for anyone.  Last reservation I saw anyone get was 10/2.


----------



## Psoquena

I got all my reservations up till Halloween set,  but I couldn't book bb for November. Anyone have luck booking bb for November?


----------



## vacay77

TINA BAILEY said:


> I've seen them.  It's just been a while and wasn't sure if that status has changed for anyone.  Last reservation I saw anyone get was 10/2.



I've been trying for the week of 10/11 and haven't had any success finding anything.


----------



## Pluto468

Psoquena said:


> I got all my reservations up till Halloween set,  but I couldn't book bb for November. Anyone have luck booking bb for November?




Not yet, and I've been looking every day for any time at BB for November 6-11.


----------



## julesann

I am curious when ADRs are typically becoming available these days.  November 11 is now at 60 days and hi lighted but nothing is bookable.


----------



## GBRforWDW

julesann said:


> I am curious when ADRs are typically becoming available these days.  November 11 is now at 60 days and hi lighted but nothing is bookable.


It's all random.  For a specific day, you could see some ADRs open at 55 days, others at 40 days, a few at 20 days and a couple 5 days out. Doesn't generally happen quite like that, but that's about how frustrating it's been.

Your best bet is utilizing a reservation finder.  Otherwise you'll be checking every day until your trip.  Good luck!


----------



## TINA BAILEY

julesann said:


> I am curious when ADRs are typically becoming available these days.  November 11 is now at 60 days and hi lighted but nothing is bookable.


As previous poster said, it's random.  I was able to get Lamplight Lounge 55 days out and Goofys Kitchen 47 days out, both just by random checks.  I've been signed up on watch service since 65 days out (now 43 days out) for Blue Bayou and haven't had any alerts.


----------



## bcwife76

julesann said:


> I am curious when ADRs are typically becoming available these days.  November 11 is now at 60 days and hi lighted but nothing is bookable.


We are going November 10-14th and while I wasn't able to book anything yesterday for November 10 (when the window opened) today I was able to book Goofy's for dinner on the night of the 10th so it might only be lagging behind the 60 day mark now by a day or two. I can't book anything for the 11th yet, either. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

What time do reservations go live again? I know they don't always post right away now but Im going to be up that early anyways haha.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

I'm going to drop two reservations for Sunday, Oct. 3 - Carnation Cafe at 11:30 for *two* guests and Trader Sams at 2:55 for *three* guests.

If anybody wants them, message me and I'll coordinate a time to drop them.  Otherwise, I'll let them go Wednesday.


----------



## Buson808

Those Carnations ressies were all gone within 12 hours of open booking.


----------



## Pluto468

TikiTikiFan said:


> What time do reservations go live again? I know they don't always post right away now but Im going to be up that early anyways haha.




I tried checking at 3am the first few days I was looking but nothing turned up. In the end I was able to get my reservations starting at between 5-6am PST, and then throughout the day. From what I've heard it's just pretty random when they pop up.


----------



## BriannaRuth

TikiTikiFan said:


> What time do reservations go live again? I know they don't always post right away now but Im going to be up that early anyways haha.


Yes, it varies a lot.  I've seen them come available at 3 AM and 6 AM Pacific for the first reservation drop, then anytime as people start cancelling, etc.  When I got my original BB reservations, one popped up at about 9 PM Pacific, which was unusual because it was actually 61 days out.  I think it was a fluke and am not sure how it even happened.  Only one time slot was available and I grabbed it.


----------



## gpjacobs

Just spoke with a cast member and they mentioned that, currently, Blue Bayou is the hardest reservation to get in the entire park. That was totally validating, considering the many reports on this thread!


----------



## teamtreto

I wanted to update since I was complaining a while back.  I was able to reserve Carnation Cafe, Lamplight, and Cafe Orleans for the first weekend in November.  However, no Oga's and BB.  At this point I will keep checking, but not going to get my hopes up.


----------



## wildekatza

Someone on here last week recommended something to me at Tangeroa Terrace and I am here now.  I can't find the post now! Lol does anyone remember what it was??


----------



## TikiTikiFan

gpjacobs said:


> Just spoke with a cast member and they mentioned that, currently, Blue Bayou is the hardest reservation to get in the entire park. That was totally validating, considering the many reports on this thread!



And that's the one I want for Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## gpjacobs

TikiTikiFan said:


> And that's the one I want for Thanksgiving Day.


It's what I want for my kiddo's birthday (our first dinner in the park) as well!


----------



## Speedracer5

I’ve been waiting for Oga’s and Carthay for my dates, 10/17-10/21. I managed to get my other reservations.


----------



## DiznyDiva

Seems like all reservations are on hold after Nov. 10th. Guess they are trying to figure out Christmas schedules.


----------



## kikismom

I tried so hard opening day of Carnation Cafe availability to get both reservations needed for our large party but only got one. Anyone want to coordinate for my reservation for 4 on Monday, October 4th at 1:40 pm? PM me if so and we can set the time up.


----------



## tlovesdis

Speedracer5 said:


> I’ve been waiting for Oga’s and Carthay for my dates, 10/17-10/21. I managed to get my other reservations.



I got Carthay for 10/17 a few weeks ago.


----------



## Speedracer5

tlovesdis said:


> I got Carthay for 10/17 a few weeks ago.


Was it the restaurant or the lounge?


----------



## tlovesdis

Speedracer5 said:


> Was it the restaurant or the lounge?



It was for the lounge.  I don't think I have ever seen just the restaurant show up.  But we wanted the lounge, so maybe I didn't notice the other?


----------



## dhorner233

gpjacobs said:


> Just spoke with a cast member and they mentioned that, currently, Blue Bayou is the hardest reservation to get in the entire park. That was totally validating, considering the many reports on this thread!



Wow! I feel like a winner that I got my reservation at BB for my first night!  

They have made eating at Disneyland a competitive sport! (someone called it that on here and I have used that phrase a lot lately! lol)


----------



## Tangled26

dhorner233 said:


> Wow! I feel like a winner that I got my reservation at BB for my first night!



What day is that?


----------



## BriannaRuth

Oga's available on October 1.  Nothing later.


----------



## willowbyrapunzel

BB reservations for Oct 19 just dropped! A bunch of times too!! My ************ alerts just went crazy, I was able to score lunch reservations that day!! Yay so excited!!


----------



## serendipityaey

I just got Blue Bayou!!!! In addition to already having LL and CC we are set!


----------



## DonnerB

willowbyrapunzel said:


> BB reservations for Oct 19 just dropped! A bunch of times too!! My ************ alerts just went crazy, I was able to score lunch reservations that day!! Yay so excited!!


Just got an alert that November 8 and 9 dropped too - was able to get dinner!


----------



## Tangled26

willowbyrapunzel said:


> BB reservations for Oct 19 just dropped! A bunch of times too!! My ************ alerts just went crazy, I was able to score lunch reservations that day!! Yay so excited!!


Yes!! I just got October 6th!  So excited for Blue Bayou!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carol_

Deleted


----------



## tlcdoula

I just seen blue bayou for Nov10th released for dinner..


----------



## dhorner233

I just got an alert and got reservations for 4 for Oga's for my last night at 8:25!


----------



## Adamspt2

Tangled26 said:


> Yes!! I just got October 6th!  So excited for Blue Bayou!!!!!!!!!!



I'm there in the 6th too! Could not get Oga's though. And once again this board saved my bacon!


----------



## Adamspt2

dhorner233 said:


> I just got an alert and got reservations for 4 for Oga's for my last night at 8:25!


What day?


----------



## Pluto468

Thanks so much! Got Blue Bayou! Now I just need Minnie's and I'm all set


----------



## TINA BAILEY

BB just released through Oct 28th!!


----------



## WA Kay

Just got October 2nd 6:00pm BB. Still no Oga's. Used a third party alert. Yah.


----------



## riverbelle

I booked Goofys kitchen for 4 guests.
We will definitely have 3 people.
I booked for 4 in case we get a last minute tag along.
Will it be okay if we just show up with 3.

I think it is okay but just get paranoid that we may get turned away.


----------



## Priory

Glad I spent all of those days waking up in the middle of the night and they end up releasing Blue Bayou at 4:30PM on a random Tuesday roughly 25 days in advance. Thanks for the consistency Disney!  However, I am happy to report I snagged a nice Dinner reservation for my last night.


----------



## Castlequeen5

Yay!!!  I got mine for BB for Nov 1st!  Thank you so much for reporting on this thread!!!


----------



## Castlequeen5

riverbelle said:


> I booked Goofys kitchen for 4 guests.
> We will definitely have 3 people.
> I booked for 4 in case we get a last minute tag along.
> Will it be okay if we just show up with 3.
> 
> I think it is okay but just get paranoid that we may get turned away.


You should be fine!


----------



## gpjacobs

Add me to the "those who are celebrating list." Just booked Blue Bayou for our daughter's birthday dinner on Oct. 12!   All that's left is Oga's.

And I agree with earlier comments ... dropping reservations at 4:30 p.m. PT makes ZERO sense. But I'm so happy to finally have BB booked that I (mostly) don't mind.


----------



## mechteach1

It's an earlier lunch than I might have chosen, but got BB at 11 am on 10/23! What a relief, and so glad I used a free notification service!


----------



## abent

I finally got our BB for a October 22nd!!


----------



## Figment1971

Ugh. So sad I missed Blue Bayou for Oct 9th. Have been checking endlessly and have an alert set which was triggered and I read the email 20 minutes too late. Sigh. Hard to deal with missing it by 20 minutes.


----------



## V.I.N.CENT.

A bunch of Blue Bayou reservations opened up for 10/17 to 10/20


----------



## Pluto468

Figment1971 said:


> Ugh. So sad I missed Blue Bayou for Oct 9th. Have been checking endlessly and have an alert set which was triggered and I read the email 20 minutes too late. Sigh. Hard to deal with missing it by 20 minutes.




Keep looking, maybe somebody will cancel.


----------



## TINA BAILEY

Figment1971 said:


> Ugh. So sad I missed Blue Bayou for Oct 9th. Have been checking endlessly and have an alert set which was triggered and I read the email 20 minutes too late. Sigh. Hard to deal with missing it by 20 minutes.


That's a bummer. I grabbed a 10/28 as it was the 1st of the alerts I received then I started getting them for 10/26, the real date I wanted, and was able to grab one for that day.  Maybe someone will have a similar situation and drop a reservation.  Mousewatchers was a life saver though. Glad I used it.


----------



## ClaudiaKincaid

Figment1971 said:


> Ugh. So sad I missed Blue Bayou for Oct 9th. Have been checking endlessly and have an alert set which was triggered and I read the email 20 minutes too late. Sigh. Hard to deal with missing it by 20 minutes.


Don't give up! People double-book, then make decisions later -- you can still do it!


----------



## ClaudiaKincaid

Still no Oga's for our week (10/4 - 8). Come on, rez-bots! Serve me up something from that wretched hive of scum and villainy!


----------



## redheadarn

I just got my alerts this evening (8pm EST) for BB for October 15/16/17th. I lost out on every single day and time because I kept getting an error on the Disneyland app that said "Something's not right a service error has prevented us from booking your reservation". When I logged in online to try and snag one it told me my card was declined!!! I called the bank and there was nothing wrong with my card. Anyone have this problem?? I'm so upset!!! I tried every time available for those days several times to no avail!


----------



## kappyfamily

I just got back from 3 days at DL/CA and wanted to share with everyone that we only did 1 sit down (Lamplight Lounge) and did counter service for all the other meals. We are ALWAYS at least a 1 table service, sit down for dinner whenever we go to DL or WDW. I just wanted to share that it was really nice to just wing it. We had great meals, always found a nice spot to sit and eat, and had the flexibility to just eat whenever we wanted and whatever we wanted. It actually has made me think twice about how I plan for WDW in November. So if you dont get the "perfect" ADR, just know there's lots and lots of great snacks and counter service spots to eat at, and at a portion of the price!


----------



## CO2CA

redheadarn said:


> I just got my alerts this evening (8pm EST) for BB for October 15/16/17th. I lost out on every single day and time because I kept getting an error on the Disneyland app that said "Something's not right a service error has prevented us from booking your reservation". When I logged in online to try and snag one it told me my card was declined!!! I called the bank and there was nothing wrong with my card. Anyone have this problem?? I'm so upset!!! I tried every time available for those days several times to no avail!



Oh no! That's strange about the card because they don't put any hold on funds.


----------



## AndrewC

Man… because of horrible Disney release schedules I was introduced to 3rd party services that will alert me to it… this year I have more Blue Bayou than I know what to do with! Disney really really should just get their act together instead of pushing customers away to having to use 3rd party services.

Can’t complain too much though when it works so well, but at the same time feels a little sleazy…

Just need the cantina now…


----------



## CO2CA

I was super lucky that I received the notification on my school email 20 minutes before my night class. We were able to get 11am for BB, which is our favorite time. I was so worried about getting it and kept on waking up at 4am for 2 weeks straight to try and snag one (not so bad normally, but when you stay up until midnight working on projects it's not so fun!). 

Now, I'll just be on the lookout for our November trip for a party of 8. That one is going to be a little bit more difficult.


----------



## redheadarn

CO2CA said:


> Oh no! That's strange about the card because they don't put any hold on funds.


Right!! The bank said the same thing! It doesn't make sense because I didn't have any issues with all the breakfast and dinner reservations I made. I tried calling to find out what the problem is and was on hold waiting for a cast member for 30 minutes. I'm worried because I still need Oga's and I don't want the same thing to happen again! I'm really bummed....


----------



## CO2CA

redheadarn said:


> Right!! The bank said the same thing! It doesn't make sense because I didn't have any issues with all the breakfast and dinner reservations I made. I tried calling to find out what the problem is and was on hold waiting for a cast member for 30 minutes. I'm worried because I still need Oga's and I don't want the same thing to happen again! I'm really bummed....



I'm sorry!  Definitely keep checking on BB because I'm sure something will open up for your dates. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## cruisehopeful

I have a question on how to use ************. I'm looking for a Magic Key Terrace reservation for anytime over a couple of days next month. It wants me to pay $8 for the service for that one reservation. How does it work? I assume I'll get an email or text saying there is an opening, but then do I need to stop whatever I am doing to log in and try to get the reservation? Chances are high that I won't be able to do that right away. Will it keep letting me know if I miss several of them?


----------



## Tangled26

cruisehopeful said:


> I have a question on how to use ************. I'm looking for a Magic Key Terrace reservation for anytime over a couple of days next month. It wants me to pay $8 for the service for that one reservation. How does it work? I assume I'll get an email or text saying there is an opening, but then do I need to stop whatever I am doing to log in and try to get the reservation? Chances are high that I won't be able to do that right away. Will it keep letting me know if I miss several of them?


Yes, you will get the alert and need to login right then to book it (they provide a link to it) but if you miss that one, or don’t like the time, it will keep notifying you of all available options until you inactivate the alert.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

What else do folks use besides Mouse Watcher?


----------



## TINA BAILEY

It works slick but you do need to act right away.  The link in the text opens up the reservation system with the date, time, and correct number of individuals in your party.  If you have a card saved it's 5 clicks (the link, confirm the reservation info, confirm the payment method,, acknowledge the cancelation time/penalties, and reserve) and you have a reservation.


----------



## TINA BAILEY

Mouse dining is the other option.  I was signed up for the free option there and they were way slower in reporting for me.


----------



## Pluto468

kappyfamily said:


> I just got back from 3 days at DL/CA and wanted to share with everyone that we only did 1 sit down (Lamplight Lounge) and did counter service for all the other meals. We are ALWAYS at least a 1 table service, sit down for dinner whenever we go to DL or WDW. I just wanted to share that it was really nice to just wing it. We had great meals, always found a nice spot to sit and eat, and had the flexibility to just eat whenever we wanted and whatever we wanted. It actually has made me think twice about how I plan for WDW in November. So if you dont get the "perfect" ADR, just know there's lots and lots of great snacks and counter service spots to eat at, and at a portion of the price!




Thanks for the update! I was thinking it would be as hard to find food as it was back when the parks first opened this spring. We normally just go with the flow but I thought I HAD to have reservations if we want to eat in November. Glad it seems to be back to normal now.


----------



## Rich M

At Disneyland right now and stumbled upon Carination Cafe soft opening. Enjoyed a delicious breakfast. If your here I believe they are taking walk ups all day.


----------



## ktlm

redheadarn said:


> I just got my alerts this evening (8pm EST) for BB for October 15/16/17th. I lost out on every single day and time because I kept getting an error on the Disneyland app that said "Something's not right a service error has prevented us from booking your reservation". When I logged in online to try and snag one it told me my card was declined!!! I called the bank and there was nothing wrong with my card. Anyone have this problem?? I'm so upset!!! I tried every time available for those days several times to no avail!


 I had issues yesterday too.   I was trying to snag a Cafe Orleans that I had been looking for multiple times a day for a couple weeks - I clicked in through an alert and it took me to reservation and then through the process but when I hit the last button  it gave me a something irregular has happened with your account message and made me reset my password.  By the time I went to my e-mail to get that done the reservation that I was booking was gone-- I looked in my reservations to see if maybe it had actually gone through the first time, but it wasn't there.  I was so mad.  Luckily, I checked a couple more times and I was able to snag another Cafe Orleans just 10 or 15 minutes different than the one I had tried to book.   Keep trying- people drop things and move things around.  I was switching from a Cafe Orleans reservation for a different time which had a larger party as we had some people cancel their trip- so someone grabbed the one I cancelled  immediately I'm sure.


----------



## Speedracer5

Cathay circle just dropped for at least the week of 10/17-10/21. I was able to book. Just waiting on Oga’s now.


----------



## serendipityaey

I don't use the links, I just get straight on the Disneyland app when I see the alert pop up and book the reservation that way. Got Blue Bayou yesterday using Mouse dining alert

That said, I will have a BB to drop as soon as my brother decides he feels like texting me back  Also, apparently half the people I'm traveling with, including him, are a bit on the flaky side so making reservations has been all over the place. How easy is it to add one person when you show up, possible or not at all? Two people? And does it matter if you have one less than the reservation? Thanks!


----------



## crystal1313

Anyone dropping any lamplight lounge reservations this coming Saturday for 4? Trying to snag one for DH birthday. It was a last minute decision to go. Lol


----------



## kappyfamily

Pluto468 said:


> Thanks for the update! I was thinking it would be as hard to find food as it was back when the parks first opened this spring. We normally just go with the flow but I thought I HAD to have reservations if we want to eat in November. Glad it seems to be back to normal now.


Yep, you will be good! With that being said we ate lunch at 11:00am and Dinner at 5:15, anything later then those two times it started getting pretty crazy (like usual). Have fun!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

serendipityaey said:


> I don't use the links, I just get straight on the Disneyland app when I see the alert pop up and book the reservation that way. Got Blue Bayou yesterday using Mouse dining alert
> 
> That said, I will have a BB to drop as soon as my brother decides he feels like texting me back  Also, apparently half the people I'm traveling with, including him, are a bit on the flaky side so making reservations has been all over the place. How easy is it to add one person when you show up, possible or not at all? Two people? And does it matter if you have one less than the reservation? Thanks!


Having less people is fine, as long as someone shows up.  

Adding people would depend on your table size.  If you book for 3 or 5, you can usually add a person since that’s the same table either way.  (This is not guaranteed, but usually ok).  But if you book for 4 and then try to bump it to 5, that won’t work.


----------



## CO2CA

We've actually had 4 and bumped to 5 at Blue Bayou and it was no problem so YMMV


----------



## AndrewC

serendipityaey said:


> I don't use the links, I just get straight on the Disneyland app when I see the alert pop up and book the reservation that way. Got Blue Bayou yesterday using Mouse dining alert
> 
> That said, I will have a BB to drop as soon as my brother decides he feels like texting me back  Also, apparently half the people I'm traveling with, including him, are a bit on the flaky side so making reservations has been all over the place. How easy is it to add one person when you show up, possible or not at all? Two people? And does it matter if you have one less than the reservation? Thanks!


Most my reservations are for two people, but I'm 99% sure I'll be alone. Obviously since they wouldn't have a table for just one person, I don't think for me it'll be an issue at all. I kind of think the same applies from a party of 4 down to 3. You might get into a little issue if you say have three and could have bumped it down to two depending on table size... but likely you won't have too much of an issue.


----------



## Dug720

Probably a stupid question, but DL is new to me.
I know in theory it is a 60-day window. If you’re booked on a package through Disney does the entire stay theoretically open on Day 60 or do you need to go one day at a time?


----------



## GBRforWDW

Dug720 said:


> Probably a stupid question, but DL is new to me.
> I know in theory it is a 60-day window. If you’re booked on a package through Disney does the entire stay theoretically open on Day 60 or do you need to go one day at a time?


They do not do the 60+ window like WDW. 

It's ok though, most ADRs aren't available at 60 days out right now anyway.


----------



## Dug720

GBRforWDW said:


> They do not do the 60+ window like WDW.
> 
> It's ok though, most ADRs aren't available at 60 days out right now anyway.



Thank you!

Is it the same for park reservations? One day at a time at 120 days?


----------



## BayGirl22

Dug720 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Is it the same for park reservations? One day at a time at 120 days?


Park reservations can be booked for whatever # days you have tickets for. I don't know if they are 120 days now. Its not really a competitive/in demand thing anymore so I haven't paid a lot of attention to when they open.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Dug720 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Is it the same for park reservations? One day at a time at 120 days?


Yes, from what I could tell when reviewing recently.  These are more a formality.  As pp said, there's wide open availability up until just before the day


----------



## Dug720

BayGirl22 said:


> Park reservations can be booked for whatever # days you have tickets for. I don't know if they are 120 days now. Its not really a competitive/in demand thing anymore so I haven't paid a lot of attention to when they open.





GBRforWDW said:


> Yes, from what I could tell when reviewing recently.  These are more a formality.  As pp said, there's wide open availability up until just before the day



Thanks!

The DL website gave me a start date that is 120 days in advance of my stay. Good to know there does not seem to be a rush.


----------



## American Freedom

Hi


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Speedracer5 said:


> Cathay circle just dropped for at least the week of 10/17-10/21. I was able to book. Just waiting on Oga’s now.


I got Carthay for 10/22. Not sure how much father out it was available.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> I got Carthay for 10/22. Not sure how much father out it was available.


CCR reservations were available for the first weekend in November. I think they went out to 11/10.


----------



## dhorner233

Dug720 said:


> Probably a stupid question, but DL is new to me.
> I know in theory it is a 60-day window. If you’re booked on a package through Disney does the entire stay theoretically open on Day 60 or do you need to go one day at a time?



I got up at 3:00 AM 63-61 days out just to make sure I knew when the new day hit.

Then on 60 days out of my first day, I was up and ready at 3:00:00 and got Blue Bayou for my first night for 6:00 just like I had hoped for! 

Then I had to get up the next morning at 3 am to book my day 2, and the next morning at 3 am for my day 3, then 3 am for one more day for my 4th day! 

By doing that I got Blue Bayou, Cafe Orleans and Storyteller's breakfast. Lamplight Lounge didn't open up until later so I kept getting up early and checking periodically and finally they opened up times for my date and I was able to book a good time.

I put in alerts for Trader Sam's and Oga's. I got an alert for Trader Sam's but couldn't get to a computer for a few hours. By the time I got there, it was gone. 

I gave up on Trader Sam's and booked the new lounge at the Grand CA. Craftsman? 

Now, my next goal is to get the chicken dinner from Plaza Inn at noon on my first day through mobile order. 

Never worked so hard to eat at Disneyland!


----------



## Dug720

dhorner233 said:


> I got up at 3:00 AM 63-61 days out just to make sure I knew when the new day hit.
> 
> Then on 60 days out of my first day, I was up and ready at 3:00:00 and got Blue Bayou for my first night for 6:00 just like I had hoped for!
> 
> Then I had to get up the next morning at 3 am to book my day 2, and the next morning at 3 am for my day 3, then 3 am for one more day for my 4th day!
> 
> By doing that I got Blue Bayou, Cafe Orleans and Storyteller's breakfast. Lamplight Lounge didn't open up until later so I kept getting up early and checking periodically and finally they opened up times for my date and I was able to book a good time.
> 
> I put in alerts for Trader Sam's and Oga's. I got an alert for Trader Sam's but couldn't get to a computer for a few hours. By the time I got there, it was gone.
> 
> I gave up on Trader Sam's and booked the new lounge at the Grand CA. Craftsman?
> 
> Now, my next goal is to get the chicken dinner from Plaza Inn at noon on my first day through mobile order.
> 
> Never worked so hard to eat at Disneyland!



Awesome!! So it's 6am Eastern just like WDW? I'm Eastern, so it's not horrible for me.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Anybody want to coordinate the reservation I’m dropping for 2 at 11:30 at Carnation Cafe this Sunday (the 19th)?

I forgot that’s the one day I booked a DCA start and won’t be able to hop by then.


----------



## mechteach1

It looks like a number of Napa Rose reservations just appeared for the weekend of Oct. 23, btw.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Anybody want to coordinate the reservation I’m dropping for 2 at 11:30 at Carnation Cafe this Sunday (the 19th)?
> 
> I forgot that’s the one day I booked a DCA start and won’t be able to hop by then.


Ahhhh darn, missed it by one day. I have been checking obsessively for a Carnation cancelation for tomorrow!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

An observation … has anyone else noticed this? I’ve been checking all day for cancellations and picked up a few things that were maybes. Did a last check around 8:30 and there was NOTHING and I mean nothing left at all. Which is strange because there were quite a few reservations available throughout the day. 

Then I ended up releasing two reservations around 9pm because the times were just not good for us and I checked and they never went back in the pool.

Does anyone think that they just cut them off after a certain time the night before? And maybe take those cancellations and use them for walk ups?


----------



## julesann

Reservations for some ADRs (not BB, CC or Oga's) just showed up starting November 11. I found I could book on the App but not on my laptop.


----------



## sophy1996

julesann said:


> Reservations for some ADRs (not BB, CC or Oga's) just showed up starting November 11. I found I could book on the App but not on my laptop.



Thank you for the heads up. Mostly DTD, but includes Lamplight & Magic Key Terrace.


----------



## l4dyj8

sophy1996 said:


> Thank you for the heads up. Mostly DTD, but includes Lamplight & Magic Key Terrace.


Looks like nothing for Disneyland yet. But happy I have some reservations. I noticed that the notification I got was at 3:30am (which I didn’t see ha)


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

FYI, we walked up for lunch at Carnation Cafe today. They allow you to put your name in at 11. We were seated at noon.


----------



## Wesley815

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> FYI, we walked up for lunch at Carnation Cafe today. They allow you to put your name in at 11. We were seated at noon.


Awww I miss the days when you could offer Disney money and they would serve you food.... glad you were able to find a walk in time!


----------



## bcwife76

Finally reservations are opening for mid November, though I think they are still 'populating' the list. Was able to grab Lamplighter for November 11th. Still no luck for Cafe Orleans or Oga's on the 12th yet. Also, wanting Storytellers for breakfast on our last day (the 14th) and still not populating that either. Driving myself bonkers checking every few hours


----------



## Speedracer5

I just got Oga’s for week of October 17-21!


----------



## ClaudiaKincaid

I have alerts on for Oga's for every time of day, every day of the trip -- still nothing! gaaaaaahhhhh!!!


----------



## gpjacobs

Just received an alert for Oga's on 10/12. Snagged a reservation for 3:25 p.m., right after our Savi's reservation. Trip planning, officially complete!

Good luck, everyone! Hope you get your much-anticipated reservations!


----------



## ClaudiaKincaid

Holy crapoly, they just dumped like forty notifications for Oga's on me IN THE LAST FIVE MINUTES

GO GO GO GO GOOOOOOOO

(finally scored mine at the exact day/time I wanted!!!!! woo hoooooooo!)


----------



## BayGirl22

Oga's just opened for the weekend of Oct 8-11. Still some availability if you go there fast


----------



## BayGirl22

BayGirl22 said:


> Oga's just opened for the weekend of Oct 8-11. Still some availability if you go there fast


LOL - we all got them at once. Sorry for the duplicate but at least others are more likely to see them. 

So that' like 3 weeks out, for the record.


----------



## ktlm

So bummed.  I missed Oga's dropping by 15 minutes.  I have been trying ever since for around an hour and nothing for our dates.  I got 2 alerts while I was trying and both times the reservation was already gone.   I hate park reservations.   I found one for noon on both of our California Adventure dates, but with our other plans we can't switch park days.  It is a priority for DD and DH.  I finally got one at 9:25 am for one of our dates, which is way too early for Oga's. but we will have to deal with it if I can't ever find another one or get us on the walk up list.  The only other time we have ever been was the first week Galaxy's Edge was open and it was at park opening which was way too early for Ogas-- DH and I were so looking forward to being able to experience it later in the day (DD isn't 21 so it doesn't much matter to her).  I was already stalking the website multiple times a day- guess I will have to continue that and if nothing happens try for a walk up.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

ktlm said:


> So bummed.  I missed Oga's dropping by 15 minutes.  I have been trying ever since for around an hour and nothing for our dates.  I got 2 alerts while I was trying and both times the reservation was already gone.   I hate park reservations.   I found one for noon on both of our California Adventure dates, but with our other plans we can't switch park days.  It is a priority for DD and DH.  I finally got one at 9:25 am for one of our dates, which is way too early for Oga's. but we will have to deal with it if I can't ever find another one or get us on the walk up list.  The only other time we have ever been was the first week Galaxy's Edge was open and it was at park opening which was way too early for Ogas-- DH and I were so looking forward to being able to experience it later in the day (DD isn't 21 so it doesn't much matter to her).  I was already stalking the website multiple times a day- guess I will have to continue that and if nothing happens try for a walk up.


FYI we were able to walk up to Oga’s via the app around 3pm today and were inside in 30 minutes. If you want a booth with a seat though you Jeff a reservation. Ours was a standing table.


----------



## ClaudiaKincaid

Are they still packing the tables with unrelated parties at Oga's? I can't imagine they're doing that in covid times, but thought I'd ask.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

ClaudiaKincaid said:


> Are they still packing the tables with unrelated parties at Oga's? I can't imagine they're doing that in covid times, but thought I'd ask.



Yes, we were seated with another party.


----------



## RJstanis

Ugg, of course they release reservations while I'm flying and nothing is available now...sigh


----------



## AndrewC

With Oga’s booked (7 times!) my trip is finally fully set. This was by far the roughest and most stressful year on booking stuff, but I got everything I wanted.

Maybe I’ll continue to watch to tweak and refine schedules, but I’m completely happy if nothing changes between now and my trip!


----------



## tlcdoula

There are Carthay Reservstions open up to Nov 18th now.


----------



## thedarksyde

DON'T EVER USE mouse dinging .com They sent me nothing for Oga's No Emails, No Texts.  I am so angry.


----------



## avalon451

ClaudiaKincaid said:


> Are they still packing the tables with unrelated parties at Oga's? I can't imagine they're doing that in covid times, but thought I'd ask.


Yes. Ick. Uncomfortable and awkward in regular times. Scary now. The last 2 times we asked to stand at the bar, and we much prefer that. Quicker service, easier to see everything.


----------



## cwbronco

thedarksyde said:


> DON'T EVER USE mouse dinging .com They sent me nothing for Oga's No Emails, No Texts.  I am so angry.


You should reach out to them. I used mouse dining and they blew up my phone with Oga notifications.


----------



## BriannaRuth

Same here on Mouse Dining, tons of notifications, although my mouse watcher notifications came out a few minutes earlier. Definitely contact them.


----------



## thedarksyde

Speedracer5 said:


> I just got Oga’s for week of October 17-21!


What specific days?


----------



## thedarksyde

Anyone get any ogas for Oct 20-22, maybe they are not released yet.  What is the latest date anyone got?


----------



## Speedracer5

thedarksyde said:


> What specific days?


I have a reservation for the 21st. But I also saw them for the 17th and 19th as those are my Disneyland days.


----------



## AndrewC

thedarksyde said:


> Anyone get any ogas for Oct 20-22, maybe they are not released yet.  What is the latest date anyone got?


Yep, I got them for each day during that time frame. I have them all the way out till the 24th.


----------



## amyg1975

ClaudiaKincaid said:


> Are they still packing the tables with unrelated parties at Oga's? I can't imagine they're doing that in covid times, but thought I'd ask.


In early August they tried to seat us at a giant booth filled with strangers. We said hello to the table, walked around and then left.


----------



## thedarksyde

AndrewC said:


> Yep, I got them for each day during that time frame. I have them all the way out till the 24th.


Are you gonna release any of those days?


----------



## Adamspt2

Welp, it would appear I missed out on Oga's for October 6. Oh well, that's the only one I didnt' get and it sounds like they're pretty good for walkup. I'm find with a standing table. Really just want to go in for a few, grab a drink and go.


----------



## AndrewC

thedarksyde said:


> Are you gonna release any of those days?


I actually do have an accidental double booking on the 21st, 12:55pm and 2:50pm. I’ll dump one of those, but I’m not certain which yet. I probably won’t decide until about Oct 8th - 10th time frame. If you set yourself a reminder and DM me around then I’ll try to coordinate if you want.

Otherwise, unfortunately I’m keeping everything else. I like to swing by Oga’s once a day for a drink (as an adult with no kids, it’s a really nice short break of 20 minutes or so to grab a cocktail, plus I love the drinks there) and specifically at different times (ie be in GE and the cantina during the day, at night, etc).

It’s unfortunate that takes up a reservation spot since I’m usually solo and in and out quickly, but I guess that means I help the standby move quicker.


----------



## thedarksyde

AndrewC said:


> Yep, I got them for each day during that time frame. I have them all the way out till the 24th.


Agree you gonna release any of those days?


AndrewC said:


> I actually do have an accidental double booking on the 21st, 12:55pm and 2:50pm. I’ll dump one of those, but I’m not certain which yet. I probably won’t decide until about Oct 8th - 10th time frame. If you set yourself a reminder and DM me around then I’ll try to coordinate if you want.
> 
> Otherwise, unfortunately I’m keeping everything else. I like to swing by Oga’s once a day for a drink (as an adult with no kids, it’s a really nice short break of 20 minutes or so to grab a cocktail, plus I love the drinks there) and specifically at different times (ie be in GE and the cantina during the day, at night, etc).
> 
> It’s unfortunate that takes up a reservation spot since I’m usually solo and in and out quickly, but I guess that means I help the standby move quicker.


Oh yes!  So is it a single person reservation?


----------



## AndrewC

thedarksyde said:


> Agree you gonna release any of those days?
> 
> Oh yes!  So is it a single person reservation?


Party of 2. I usually book a party of two since there isn’t a difference between a table for one and for two at most places… though now that I think about it, Oga’s it probably is different.

Also this year I’ve been trying to find a travel buddy, but COVID is still making it difficult and I’m about to give up on bringing someone along with me.


----------



## Cap78

We are staying Oct 5-7 and it seems almost nothing is available - is that because everything is booked or too soon to check?


----------



## serendipityaey

Cap78 said:


> We are staying Oct 5-7 and it seems almost nothing is available - is that because everything is booked or too soon to check?



October? Everything is booked.


----------



## Cap78

Nuts - we were able to just book, was hoping to snag something


----------



## serendipityaey

Sometimes people drop them a day or two before when plans change or solidify so keep checking! I’ve actually had 100% success with mouse dining dot com for notifications


----------



## thedarksyde

AndrewC said:


> Party of 2. I usually book a party of two since there isn’t a difference between a table for one and for two at most places… though now that I think about it, Oga’s it probably is different.
> 
> Also this year I’ve been trying to find a travel buddy, but COVID is still making it difficult and I’m about to give up on bringing someone along with me.


Ok I will def hit you up tomorrow with the dm and then closer to the time!


----------



## thedarksyde

If anyone needs to drop an Ogas between 20-22 for ogas for 5 please let me know.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

ClaudiaKincaid said:


> Are they still packing the tables with unrelated parties at Oga's? I can't imagine they're doing that in covid times, but thought I'd ask.


Other than masks being required indoors (when not eating/drinking), there are really no operational changes due to Covid.  While waiting for the Animation Academy today, they kept doing their “step forward and fill in ALL the available space” announcement, and we were all literally smashed together in that little hallway waiting for the doors to open.  This dad behind me goes, “Sheesh, even before social distancing was a thing, this seems crazy!”  I mention this so that you aren’t surprised when you arrive.  Indoor dining areas are basically back to what they were pre-covid.


----------



## Cap78

Snagged a table at River Belle Terrace - hope it’s good


----------



## MegMouseketeer

dhorner233 said:


> I got up at 3:00 AM 63-61 days out just to make sure I knew when the new day hit.
> 
> Then on 60 days out of my first day, I was up and ready at 3:00:00 and got Blue Bayou for my first night for 6:00 just like I had hoped for!



So can someone confirm what time and TIMEZONE these usually drop?  6am EST or PST?

I am such a DL newbie and have no idea what I am doing, lol!  My 60 day mark is tomorrow.


----------



## DiznyDiva

They haven't released BB, CC or  WCT for past Nov 11th yet. Still no schedules for those three.  I get up at 3am(here In AZ) and then glance agin at 6 . SO far nothing for those three. Everything else seems to have finally dropped, including LL.


----------



## Adamspt2

MegMouseketeer said:


> So can someone confirm what time and TIMEZONE these usually drop?  6am EST or PST?
> 
> I am such a DL newbie and have no idea what I am doing, lol!  My 60 day mark is tomorrow.


What I've gathered is there isn't any real consistency either in days out or time of day that reservations become available. I've gotten about 5 of mine by following this board.


----------



## dhorner233

Cap78 said:


> Snagged a table at River Belle Terrace - hope it’s good



I keep hearing about a pumpkin monkey bread you can get there that is supposed to be exceptionally good. It's a beautiful little restaurant with a lot of history.



MegMouseketeer said:


> So can someone confirm what time and TIMEZONE these usually drop?  6am EST or PST?
> 
> I am such a DL newbie and have no idea what I am doing, lol!  My 60 day mark is tomorrow.



6 AM EST

I'm in WA state. 60 days out I was up and on it at 3:00 and got Blue Bayou. It looked like the whole day was booked for BB within seconds.

I cancelled my reservation for 4 at Oga's for Friday, Oct. 1st at 8:30 at 8:30 AM PST.


----------



## gpjacobs

amyg1975 said:


> In early August they tried to seat us at a giant booth filled with strangers. We said hello to the table, walked around and then left.



Do you get the sense that you can tell the poltitely tell the cast member, "No, thank you - we'll wait for a more private table?" Or is it take it or leave it? We're traveling with our kiddo and making an effort to limit indoor dining as much as possible. However, Oga's is high on the priority list since it's our first visit since GE opened. We scored a reservation and I'd feel much better if we were sat a bit more privately.


----------



## amyg1975

To be honest, we did not even ask.  We had our 9-year old daughter, so that was not going to work for us.  We have been there before, so we were ok leaving.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

gpjacobs said:


> Do you get the sense that you can tell the poltitely tell the cast member, "No, thank you - we'll wait for a more private table?" Or is it take it or leave it? We're traveling with our kiddo and making an effort to limit indoor dining as much as possible. However, Oga's is high on the priority list since it's our first visit since GE opened. We scored a reservation and I'd feel much better if we were sat a bit more privately.


No, there are no private tables at Oga’s.  There are large booths along the walls where you’re sat with other parties, standing tables where you stand with other parties, or the bar itself.

We went a couple of weeks ago and did walk-up at the bar with our kiddo standing between us, which was fine for us.  But if you want a seat, you’re going to be with other people.


----------



## gpjacobs

Skyegirl1999 said:


> No, there are no private tables at Oga’s.  There are large booths along the walls where you’re sat with other parties, standing tables where you stand with other parties, or the bar itself.
> 
> We went a couple of weeks ago and did walk-up at the bar with our kiddo standing between us, which was fine for us.  But if you want a seat, you’re going to be with other people.



Hmmm ... thank you for that. Will need to discuss with my husband. Maybe, for this trip, we'll need to skip.


----------



## thedarksyde

gpjacobs said:


> Hmmm ... thank you for that. Will need to discuss with my husband. Maybe, for this trip, we'll need to skip.



When will you be going?  If you drop I would be interested in picking it up, if its 20-22 of Oct.


----------



## tlcdoula

Has anyone seen or booked any reservations past Nov 10th in Disneyland?  I have seen lots of opening for DCA and DTD.


----------



## gpjacobs

thedarksyde said:


> When will you be going?  If you drop I would be interested in picking it up, if its 20-22 of Oct.



Sorry, this is for Oct. 12.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

gpjacobs said:


> Hmmm ... thank you for that. Will need to discuss with my husband. Maybe, for this trip, we'll need to skip.


I'm sorry that it wasn't the answer you were hoping for!  But I hope it's at least helpful info. for preparing for your trip.


----------



## julesann

tlcdoula said:


> Has anyone seen or booked any reservations past Nov 10th in Disneyland?  I have seen lots of opening for DCA and DTD.



I haven't seen one yet.  I think it may have to do with the holiday season officially starting on November 11 and the night of the first party?  I also wonder if it is waiting on the Genie Plus roll out?


----------



## tlcdoula

julesann said:


> I haven't seen one yet.  I think it may have to do with the holiday season officially starting on November 11 and the night of the first party?  I also wonder if it is waiting on the Genie Plus roll out?


Good to know I am not the only one not seeing them.  I was thinking the same but they I seen Carthay open up for our dates which shocked me.  I don't plan on doing a lot of table service meals but would like to do Carnation if we are able too.


----------



## CandyMouse

I have a few questions- First is there a difference between Lamplight Lounge and LL Boardwalk Dining? Second, which is better for steak- Catal in DD or Wine Country Trattoria? Thanks!


----------



## LilyJC

dhorner233 said:


> I keep hearing about a pumpkin monkey bread you can get there that is supposed to be exceptionally good.



I keep meaning to pop this into the Halloween food thread, but since it was mentioned here…

​
This is the pumpkin spice monkey bread. Definitely not what I was expecting/hoping for. If one is a huge fan of monkey bread, it might be ok. BUT the pumpkin purée at the bottom that can be seen reminded me of baby food.  Definitely a one and done for our fam…


----------



## l4dyj8

CandyMouse said:


> I have a few questions-  Second, which is better for steak- Catal in DD or Wine Country Trattoria? Thanks!


I love Catal. Food and service is great. They don’t have their expanded menu at this time but everything is great.  If you time it right, you can watch the fireworks from the balcony seating. And for my kids, the Mac and cheese is actually good and not the standard kids menu kind.
Trattoria is standard Italian fare. It’s fine but nothing special. (We normally just do steak and appetizer. Kids get pizza) Don’t sit inside. Loud, no ambience and stuck near the kitchen or large parties.

edited: you asked specifically about the steak. We’ve had steak at both places, much prefer Catal. The rib eye at the Trattoria is the only main dish we would order there. It’s been awhile. But we were at Catal just last week, and it still holds up to my memory of a great meal.


----------



## underminer

tlcdoula said:


> Has anyone seen or booked any reservations past Nov 10th in Disneyland?  I have seen lots of opening for DCA and DTD.


Nope and I have been checking several times a day.  It would be nice to know when they will release the reservations


----------



## Priory

CandyMouse said:


> I have a few questions- First is there a difference between Lamplight Lounge and LL Boardwalk Dining? Second, which is better for steak- Catal in DD or Wine Country Trattoria? Thanks!



I just watched a vlog where the host discovered that their Halloween specialty food and drink is available on the boardwalk only and not at the restaurant proper (which is insane).


----------



## AndrewC

MegMouseketeer said:


> So can someone confirm what time and TIMEZONE these usually drop?  6am EST or PST?
> 
> I am such a DL newbie and have no idea what I am doing, lol!  My 60 day mark is tomorrow.


Totally random this year. Last couple big drops I feel like have come late in the afternoon, like 3pm to 5pm pacific time...


----------



## l4dyj8

CandyMouse said:


> I have a few questions- First is there a difference between Lamplight Lounge and LL Boardwalk Dining?


great question because it's not clear on the App. And I think the opposite when I hear the terms Lounge vs DIning.

On the website it states: [Boardwalk] upstairs location is walk-up only; the downstairs [Lounge] accepts reservations and serves entrees. Didn't realize how the menu Is slightly different too!


----------



## sophy1996

Priory said:


> I just watched a vlog where the host discovered that their Halloween specialty food and drink is available on the boardwalk only and not at the restaurant proper (which is insane).



What???  I can’t get the Ghost Pepper nachos at the restaurant?  Well, that’s a letdown.


----------



## amyg1975

tlcdoula said:


> Has anyone seen or booked any reservations past Nov 10th in Disneyland?  I have seen lots of opening for DCA and DTD.



This weekend Lamplight, Goofy's kitchen, and most DTD restaurants opened reservations for the weekend of November 13th.  I have an alert set for Cafe Orleans, and that hasn't seemed to open for reservations yet.


----------



## serendipityaey

MegMouseketeer said:


> So can someone confirm what time and TIMEZONE these usually drop?  6am EST or PST?
> 
> I am such a DL newbie and have no idea what I am doing, lol!  My 60 day mark is tomorrow.



There is no consistency at all right now. Different restaurants have dropped at all different times of the day on all different days for big chunks at a time. I signed up on mouse dining dot com for my dates of Oct 6 - 10 and got everything I wanted with the alerts and booking immediately after I got an alert. I got them all this way, LL, CC, BB and Oga’s. Oga’s only dropped two days ago in the middle of the afternoon.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

So as of now none of the Disneyland restaurants are showing up past Nov. 11th? All my dining starts tomorrow and I am so stressed about this! We'll be there Thanksgiving and I want BB for that day so lordie... Dining reservations never used to be this crazy! Waking up at 3AM everyday just to check sounds insane, very frustrating.


----------



## tlcdoula

TikiTikiFan said:


> So as of now none of the Disneyland restaurants are showing up past Nov. 11th? All my dining starts tomorrow and I am so stressed about this! We'll be there Thanksgiving and I want BB for that day so lordie... Dining reservations never used to be this crazy! Waking up at 3AM everyday just to check sounds insane, very frustrating.


Fingers crossed for you!!!  I feel like I am planning a trip to DW not DL.  It was a good thing my dog woke me up to go outside because I checked then for a reservation and got Carthay


----------



## tlovesdis

TikiTikiFan said:


> So as of now none of the Disneyland restaurants are showing up past Nov. 11th? All my dining starts tomorrow and I am so stressed about this! We'll be there Thanksgiving and I want BB for that day so lordie... Dining reservations never used to be this crazy! Waking up at 3AM everyday just to check sounds insane, very frustrating.



Nothing is up past Nov 11th.  Lots of people are speculating that it is due to the holidays starting and DL doesn't have hours and things ready yet.  But who knows?  Reservations are definitley not being released right at 60 days anymore.


----------



## LizzyS

So the alert services mentioned in this thread are pretty reliable?  I don't mind paying a small fee to secure something I really want, tbh.


----------



## AndrewC

LizzyS said:


> So the alert services mentioned in this thread are pretty reliable?  I don't mind paying a small fee to secure something I really want, tbh.


Most actually have a free option that lets you set up at least a couple alerts (like two or three) and will email you. Paying gets you more alerts (say you are in the parks for a week and are hoping to get somewhere every day of the week) and the ability to have them send a text message. There are two "major" sites out there and I signed up for both to cover my butt if one was delayed a bit.

Honestly I ignored the links they sent because I was never logged in still (I don't know why, Disney just always logs me out after awhile) so instead when I saw an alert I dashed to the Disneyland app and checked dining via that and made a reservation. Sometimes they're gone in minutes, other times they'll hang around for half an hour or so and even sometimes "bad" time slots will be there for half a day. 

The alerts are enough to cue you into a location releasing a block of dates/times and that's usually enough to then get you out there checking for your specific times/days.


----------



## CandyMouse

l4dyj8 said:


> I love Catal. Food and service is great. They don’t have their expanded menu at this time but everything is great.  If you time it right, you can watch the fireworks from the balcony seating. And for my kids, the Mac and cheese is actually good and not the standard kids menu kind.
> Trattoria is standard Italian fare. It’s fine but nothing special. (We normally just do steak and appetizer. Kids get pizza) Don’t sit inside. Loud, no ambience and stuck near the kitchen or large parties.
> 
> edited: you asked specifically about the steak. We’ve had steak at both places, much prefer Catal. The rib eye at the Trattoria is the only main dish we would order there. It’s been awhile. But we were at Catal just last week, and it still holds up to my memory of a great meal.


Thanks, sounds like Catal will be good for the steak eaters in my group of 6, me I'm more of a snacker and  eat smaller meals.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

tlovesdis said:


> Nothing is up past Nov 11th.  Lots of people are speculating that it is due to the holidays starting and DL doesn't have hours and things ready yet.  But who knows?  Reservations are definitley not being released right at 60 days anymore.



The type A planner in me is going to be a bit crazy during this process.  

Do they usually announce Thanksgiving offerings by now? Be nice to know which restaurants will do any special menus...


----------



## BayGirl22

AndrewC said:


> Honestly I ignored the links they sent because I was never logged in still (I don't know why, Disney just always logs me out after awhile) so instead when I saw an alert I dashed to the Disneyland app and checked dining via that and made a reservation. Sometimes they're gone in minutes, other times they'll hang around for half an hour or so and even sometimes "bad" time slots will be there for half a day.



I can't get there fast enough if I follow the email to the DLR site, Disney's sign in process is too slow. I pay so I can get the text messages and if I click the link there I can get into the app fast enough (with facial recognition) to book. Its worked for me for both DLR and WDW.


----------



## taaren

serendipityaey said:


> There is no consistency at all right now. Different restaurants have dropped at all different times of the day on all different days for big chunks at a time. I signed up on mouse dining dot com for my dates of Oct 6 - 10 and got everything I wanted with the alerts and booking immediately after I got an alert. I got them all this way, LL, CC, BB and Oga’s. Oga’s only dropped two days ago in the middle of the afternoon.


I'm there that same weekend, only trying to grab Carnation for 2 and can't seem to get in. Free 3rd party watcher has sent me a few alerts, but they're gone by the time I click (usually within a minute or two).


LizzyS said:


> So the alert services mentioned in this thread are pretty reliable?  I don't mind paying a small fee to secure something I really want, tbh.


M D free alerts got us most of the reservations we wanted for our Labor Day weekend trip, you do have to click pretty quickly after they send you the notification (the Lamplighter at sunset was tough, most of those reservations were gone within about 20 minutes of my getting the notification). I'm now contemplating signing up for Watcher subscription for my next couple of trips since a few people on this thread have said its faster.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Not dining but relevant to these issues- anyone notice a same delay for Savi's? I'm looking and seeing absolutely no availability which wasn't usually the case in the before times...


----------



## DiznyDiva

Anyone else having trouble getting a dinning reservation? I was trying to get an available WCT and both App and web won't let me. Same with any other random reservation. Earlier today it was fine. On the last page it spins for a while, then says there was a problem and to try again.


----------



## UnpokemonMom

DiznyDiva said:


> Anyone else having trouble getting a dinning reservation? I was trying to get an available WCT and both App and web won't let me. Same with any other random reservation. Earlier today it was fine. On the last page it spins for a while, then says there was a problem and to try again.



Reservations now available for some, not all, through Nov 20th.


----------



## vacay77

LizzyS said:


> So the alert services mentioned in this thread are pretty reliable?  I don't mind paying a small fee to secure something I really want, tbh.



I had success using the free alerts through Mouse Dining.  I was able to secure reservations for Blue Bayou.  But as others mentioned, you have to act very quickly.


----------



## RJstanis

Anyone want my 10/5 Trader Sam's 1135am or OBB planned Wine Country Trattoria 330p ADRs both for 4ppl? Changed my plans and not using them anymore, gonna drop them in the next week. PM me if so.

*Successful exchange of Trader Sam's - Gone


----------



## 2boysmommy

So sad! Last night I found both a Blue Bayou and a Trader Sam’s reservation during our 4 day trip. Different days, single times. Neither would book - just got the spinning wheel of death and then the “this page needs to reload” message. (On the app) I was so excited thinking I could surprise my boys with each of their top requests. Alas…they were gone this AM of course. The search continues.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

2boysmommy said:


> So sad! Last night I found both a Blue Bayou and a Trader Sam’s reservation during our 4 day trip. Different days, single times. Neither would book - just got the spinning wheel of death and then the “this page needs to reload” message. (On the app) I was so excited thinking I could surprise my boys with each of their top requests. Alas…they were gone this AM of course. The search continues.


This happened to me a lot last week, it was really frustrating.


----------



## ClaudiaKincaid

AndrewC said:


> Most actually have a free option that lets you set up at least a couple alerts (like two or three) and will email you. Paying gets you more alerts (say you are in the parks for a week and are hoping to get somewhere every day of the week) and the ability to have them send a text message. There are two "major" sites out there and I signed up for both to cover my butt if one was delayed a bit.
> 
> Honestly I ignored the links they sent because I was never logged in still (I don't know why, Disney just always logs me out after awhile) so instead when I saw an alert I dashed to the Disneyland app and checked dining via that and made a reservation. Sometimes they're gone in minutes, other times they'll hang around for half an hour or so and even sometimes "bad" time slots will be there for half a day.
> 
> The alerts are enough to cue you into a location releasing a block of dates/times and that's usually enough to then get you out there checking for your specific times/days.


My experience exactly!


----------



## mcrowder1978

TikiTikiFan said:


> Not dining but relevant to these issues- anyone notice a same delay for Savi's? I'm looking and seeing absolutely no availability which wasn't usually the case in the before times...



I just noticed this morning that Savi's has timeslots now, at least through the 13th of November.  I was able to snag some for 11/10.

EDIT: I only looked through the 13th because we fly home in the 14th.


----------



## DiznyDiva

Blue Bayou  has hours after November 10th. Anyone get any alerts or snag anything yet?


----------



## Lillebelle

2boysmommy said:


> So sad! Last night I found both a Blue Bayou and a Trader Sam’s reservation during our 4 day trip. Different days, single times. Neither would book - just got the spinning wheel of death and then the “this page needs to reload” message. (On the app) I was so excited thinking I could surprise my boys with each of their top requests. Alas…they were gone this AM of course. The search continues.



I don't want to get your hopes up but have you checked your account to see if the reservations actually went through? I had issues trying to get my Lamplight brunch reservation where it said there was a server issue after a minute or two of spinning, but then later I looked and it had actually gone through and was in my account. Worth a shot to check. If that wasn't the case with you, good luck and I hope something else pops up!


----------



## UnpokemonMom

Some Magic Key Terrace spots are available now, at least for 11/21.


----------



## mcrowder1978

DiznyDiva said:


> Blue Bayou  has hours after November 10th. Anyone get any alerts or snag anything yet?


Nothing yet.   I didn't get any alerts either which makes me wonder if they haven't fully added the reservation slots into the calendar yet.   We snagged Carnation for the 10th a while back but still hoping for BB like everyone else lol.


----------



## HappyGamGam

I was on the site at 6:59 ready to book our dining for Cafe Orleans ...nothing was available ..that fast?  What is going on? I tried to call the dining reservation line as well, they aren’t even taking reservations that way. .?.


----------



## amyg1975

HappyGamGam said:


> I was on the site at 6:59 ready to book our dining for Cafe Orleans ...nothing was available ..that fast?  What is going on? I tried to call the dining reservation line as well, they aren’t even taking reservations that way. .?.



For what days?  Cafe Orleans has not opened up reservations yet for my weekend (November 13th).


----------



## bethwc101

amyg1975 said:


> For what days?  Cafe Orleans has not opened up reservations yet for my weekend (November 13th).


How do you know if they haven't opened up vs just not showing up


----------



## mcrowder1978

bethwc101 said:


> How do you know if they haven't opened up vs just not showing up



Up until last night most of the restaurants would show "No Schedule Available" or something like that starting on 11/11.   Now they show the times the restaurant will be open but no available slots to book a reservation.    That tells me they are in the process of opening them up since they show the hours of operation but no reservations, other than the spots in Downtown Disney that is.

EDIT-This was on the individual restaurants page, not on the main one that lists all of the places with openings


----------



## tlovesdis

HappyGamGam said:


> I was on the site at 6:59 ready to book our dining for Cafe Orleans ...nothing was available ..that fast?  What is going on? I tried to call the dining reservation line as well, they aren’t even taking reservations that way. .?.





bethwc101 said:


> How do you know if they haven't opened up vs just not showing up



You don't really.  They have been releasing things so randomly that you just have to keep looking.  I started looking for the ones I wanted at exactly 60 days and didn't get any until 50, 42, and 30.  So weird and a bit frustrating but I just kept checking.


----------



## amyg1975

I also use Mouse Dining and I know reservations opened for a particular restaurant when suddenly I get a dump of emails (I will set an alert for lunch and dinner for a particular day).


----------



## l4dyj8

mcrowder1978 said:


> Up until last night most of the restaurants would show "No Schedule Available" or something like that starting on 11/11.   Now they show the times the restaurant will be open but no available slots to book a reservation.    That tells me they are in the process of opening them up since they show the hours of operation but no reservations, other than the spots in Downtown Disney that is.
> 
> EDIT-This was on the individual restaurants page, not on the main one that lists all of the places with openings


oooo sharp eye! Never noticed that detail. Good to know!

I also follow this thread/board and have an alert set. People are really good at reporting availability. Most checking daily. Many having alerts. There seems to be some Disneyland delay for the weekend of Nov 11-14. (Holiday opening/Veterans Day weekend). But just this past weekend they JUST opened some DCA and DTD. Many are gone: Lamplight, Carthay restaurant, Magic Terrace, Napa Rose.


----------



## mcrowder1978

l4dyj8 said:


> oooo sharp eye! Never noticed that detail. Good to know!
> 
> I also follow this thread/board and have an alert set. People are really good at reporting availability. Most checking daily. Many having alerts. There seems to be some Disneyland delay for the weekend of Nov 11-14. (Holiday opening/Veterans Day weekend). But just this past weekend they JUST opened some DCA and DTD. Many are gone: Lamplight, Carthay restaurant, Magic Terrace, Napa Rose.



I noticed that too.   The DTD and Napa Rose reservations popped in the other night, but I still haven't seen anything for the main park on those days.   Up until this morning it didn't even have the schedule on there for the main park dining so hopefully they start to put in actual times.   11/10-11/13 are our park days for this trip so I am hoping some open soon.   BB is one I have always wanted to get and maybe Oga's but other than that I'm not looking for any others.   My daughter is 17 and her boyfriend is 16.   When we my daughter and I went to DL a couple years ago and both time to WDW we ended up doing more quick service when we got hungry with a couple of special meals sprinkled in.


----------



## rmonty02

I did get LL this morning late dinner for 11/21, there was some 10am availability left. Just waiting for BB like everyone else.


----------



## RJstanis

I forgot I have a Carnation Cafe ADR too for Sun Oct 3 for 4 people at 1240p too. I might give up the other one for the same on Monday too, but haven't decided on that one yet. PM if interested.


----------



## DiznyDiva

Waiting for  BB and Carnation


----------



## nuttynatty

TikiTikiFan said:


> The type A planner in me is going to be a bit crazy during this process.
> 
> Do they usually announce Thanksgiving offerings by now? Be nice to know which restaurants will do any special menus...


I completely agree with you there!  I am going November 8-15 and DL reservations are like 10 days late and haven't opened up for the weekend and I am going crazy lol.  I get up super early every day to check lol.


----------



## pharmama

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> An observation … has anyone else noticed this? I’ve been checking all day for cancellations and picked up a few things that were maybes. Did a last check around 8:30 and there was NOTHING and I mean nothing left at all. Which is strange because there were quite a few reservations available throughout the day.
> 
> Then I ended up releasing two reservations around 9pm because the times were just not good for us and I checked and they never went back in the pool.
> 
> Does anyone think that they just cut them off after a certain time the night before? And maybe take those cancellations and use them for walk ups?


I'm behind so replying to an old post here but I noticed the same thing on our trip in July.  I looked right after I cancelled a couple of reservations the night before and they did not show up as available.  I also wondered if after a certain point they re-allocate to walk ups.


----------



## HappyGamGam

Has anyone had luck using the reservation system for a large family of 11?


----------



## HersheyKiss

mcrowder1978 said:


> I just noticed this morning that Savi's has timeslots now, at least through the 13th of November.  I was able to snag some for 11/10.
> 
> EDIT: I only looked through the 13th because we fly home in the 14th.



Savis is showing up as bookable for my dates (Nov 8-14) but when I try to book I just get error messages telling me to call.


----------



## mcrowder1978

HersheyKiss said:


> Savis is showing up as bookable for my dates (Nov 8-14) but when I try to book I just get error messages telling me to call.



We are going to be there almost the same time (9th-14th).  I was able to get reservations to go through yesterday for the 10th.   It may just be an issue with the website so I would keep trying.   They have been having issues all day today for some reason and only recently have I noticed that the homepage is fully loading.


----------



## kikismom

HappyGamGam said:


> Has anyone had luck using the reservation system for a large family of 11?



Nope. We have 9 in our party. I never found a reservation for more than 4 even in days they opened up and I was up at 3am. I had to make multiple smaller reservations and am hoping they can seat us together. A bit of advice. I used to be able to use my log in to make multiple reservations for the same time. Now I had to get a profile for my husband and he has half the reservations and I have the other half. It would not let me make reservations on my profile for multiple reservations, similar time, same restaurant.


----------



## serendipityaey

HappyGamGam said:


> Has anyone had luck using the reservation system for a large family of 11?



I got reservations in mid October for 7 or 8 for all my places, LL, BB AND Oga’s


----------



## bethwc101

Ogas just opened for Nov 14


----------



## OGHOWIE

bethwc101 said:


> Ogas just opened for Nov 14


Doh! Missed it… proabably a hard get with a party of 8 anyways.


----------



## UnpokemonMom

Looks like River Belle Terrace is now available for several dates/times.


----------



## HappyGamGam

kikismom said:


> Nope. We have 9 in our party. I never found a reservation for more than 4 even in days they opened up and I was up at 3am. I had to make multiple smaller reservations and am hoping they can seat us together. A bit of advice. I used to be able to use my log in to make multiple reservations for the same time. Now I had to get a profile for my husband and he has half the reservations and I have the other half. It would not let me make reservations on my profile for multiple reservations, similar time, same restaurant.


Thank you!  My daughter and I did that this morning for Lamplight she got one for 6 and I got the 3 within 5 mins of each other hopefully we can be seated nearby


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Even though Café Orleans is showing times available for the most recent Nov. dates (Nov. 12th and onward)- no one has actually seen those reservations come up or get notified right? I was up right at the 6AMest yesterday and today and I find it hard to believe they were all gone that quickly when I was refreshing the page right when the time changed.


----------



## ten6mom

We have 3- day parkhoppers in a couple of weeks and I just realized that on my "start in DCA" day, I made a 12:50 reservation at Carnation Cafe.

Anyone think they'll actually let me in to DL for it?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

ten6mom said:


> We have 3- day parkhoppers in a couple of weeks and I just realized that on my "start in DCA" day, I made a 12:50 reservation at Carnation Cafe.
> 
> Anyone think they'll actually let me in to DL for it?



You can “check in” on the app from the Esplanade, and then when they text you that your table is ready, you have 15 minutes to show up.  So you’ll be fine.


----------



## DiznyDiva

It looks like the post the hours first and then a few days or up to a week later they finally actually open it. A least That is how it seems for BB.


----------



## l4dyj8

TikiTikiFan said:


> Even though Café Orleans is showing times available for the most recent Nov. dates (Nov. 12th and onward)- no one has actually seen those reservations come up or get notified right? I was up right at the 6AMest yesterday and today and I find it hard to believe they were all gone that quickly when I was refreshing the page right when the time changed.


I'm finding that the times have been random. It was just last week that Blue Bayou was released (for end of Oct). But like on a Tuesday, in the middle of the afternoon. (I'm not going at the time but know someone who has been trying for awhile.)


----------



## l4dyj8

HappyGamGam said:


> Thank you!  My daughter and I did that this morning for Lamplight she got one for 6 and I got the 3 within 5 mins of each other hopefully we can be seated nearby


I saw on the "Disney for Families" forum here, someone asking a question on large parties. The advice was to show up at the podium early that day to explain the situation. And they often do their best to accommodate. (The reply was a cast member... but I assume for WDW.) They don't push tables together but seat near each other.


----------



## ten6mom

Skyegirl1999 said:


> You can “check in” on the app from the Esplanade, and then when they text you that your table is ready, you have 15 minutes to show up.  So you’ll be fine.


----------



## findingnemo_SD

I am really trying to get a Carnation Cafe lunch reservation for a day between November 18th and 20th. But, why do they make it so difficult, the anxiety of never knowing when the reservations will drop.


----------



## tlcdoula

TikiTikiFan said:


> Even though Café Orleans is showing times available for the most recent Nov. dates (Nov. 12th and onward)- no one has actually seen those reservations come up or get notified right? I was up right at the 6AMest yesterday and today and I find it hard to believe they were all gone that quickly when I was refreshing the page right when the time changed.


I haven't seen anything for Cafe Orleans or Carnation.  I have given up on BB but I really want some pickles at Carnation


----------



## underminer

I did notice River Belle Terrace reservations dropping today for Nov 11 week. Maybe Cafe Orleans and BB aren’t far behind


----------



## TikiTikiFan

This will be our first time back at DLR since 2019 and after many, many cancelled trips so I am beyond determined to get the restaurant ressies we want!   When we went to WDW all I kept dreaming about was the food at DLR...


----------



## DLgal

Has anyone gotten LL for Nov 12 onwards or has it not yet been released?  Wanting brunch on the 12th...

Edit: NVM. Looks like it's been released. 

Anyone know if we can walk up at 9am and get on a waitlist for brunch at LL? Do they do that?


----------



## tlcdoula

DLgal said:


> Has anyone gotten LL for Nov 12 onwards or has it not yet been released?  Wanting brunch on the 12th...
> 
> Edit: NVM. Looks like it's been released.
> 
> Anyone know if we can walk up at 9am and get on a waitlist for brunch at LL? Do they do that?


Keep checking because people will drop reservations when park times get released etc.


----------



## DLgal

tlcdoula said:


> Keep checking because people will drop reservations when park times get released etc.



I definitely plan to keep looking!


----------



## kikismom

l4dyj8 said:


> I saw on the "Disney for Families" forum here, someone asking a question on large parties. The advice was to show up at the podium early that day to explain the situation. And they often do their best to accommodate. (The reply was a cast member... but I assume for WDW.) They don't push tables together but seat near each other.



This is my plan too. I'm going to call Ralph Brennan's the morning before our flight to see if we can get a table together. We won't be there until right before the reservation or I'd go in person. I'm going to go in person to each of the other locations before our reservation. I'll report back to let everyone know if this worked or not for our large group.


----------



## HappyGamGam

We got LL this morning for our Nov date..  they show a LL for party of 3 available 3:15=on Nov 22 if that helps


----------



## crystal1313

On two recent trips, I was able to get a LL 3 days out from our trip. Granted, I was stalking the app any free time I had at work. Lol. But it happened both times.


----------



## CO2CA

bethwc101 said:


> Ogas just opened for Nov 14



Really?! Dang it, none of my alerts went off for October or November...


----------



## CO2CA

Now I'm worried that because I missed Oga's, I'm missing others. Has BB opened for November? Or Minnie's Breakfast for the last week in October?


----------



## HappyGamGam

CO2CA said:


> Now I'm worried that because I missed Oga's, I'm missing others. Has BB opened for November? Or Minnie's Breakfast for the last week in October?


I haven’t seen BB or Minnie’s yet for November. Waiting on those 2 as well.


----------



## MinnieEars2021

Me too!


----------



## DizLin

i just got LL for tomorrow 615pm! yay!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

So just to be sure I'm seeing the same as everyone else and sooth my paranoia that I didn't miss it- nothing is showing past Nov 11th except DCA and DTD restaurants? And apparently Ogas and Rivers Belle Terrace?

Looking for Cafe Orleans, Carnation Cafe, Plaza Inn and Blue Bayou for dates during 11/19-11/26.

Anyone else missing the good ole days of getting dining at Disneyland?


----------



## cruisehopeful

DLgal said:


> Anyone know if we can walk up at 9am and get on a waitlist for brunch at LL? Do they do that?


They will likely take a walk up waitlist that early. I saw them taking a list up until a little after 4pm the other day. Definitely keep checking online ahead of time, though.


----------



## DLgal

cruisehopeful said:


> They will likely take a walk up waitlist that early. I saw them taking a list up until a little after 4pm the other day. Definitely keep checking online ahead of time, though.



Thanks for that! I'll be there tomorrow with my kids and I'm going to ask about this option at the podium in the morning. Not for tomorrow  but for my future date with my hubby.


----------



## tlcdoula

TikiTikiFan said:


> So just to be sure I'm seeing the same as everyone else and sooth my paranoia that I didn't miss it- nothing is showing past Nov 11th except DCA and DTD restaurants? And apparently Ogas and Rivers Belle Terrace?
> 
> Looking for Cafe Orleans, Carnation Cafe, Plaza Inn and Blue Bayou for dates during 11/19-11/26.
> 
> Anyone else missing the good ole days of getting dining at Disneyland?


That is what I am seeing too.  Disneyland used to be so easy to book anything you wanted.  Now I feel like I’m trying to book a trip to Disneyworld lol


----------



## Lillebelle

TikiTikiFan said:


> So just to be sure I'm seeing the same as everyone else and sooth my paranoia that I didn't miss it- nothing is showing past Nov 11th except DCA and DTD restaurants? And apparently Ogas and Rivers Belle Terrace?
> 
> Looking for Cafe Orleans, Carnation Cafe, Plaza Inn and Blue Bayou for dates during 11/19-11/26.
> 
> Anyone else missing the good ole days of getting dining at Disneyland?



Yes - definitely missing the simpler times. I really hope things will go back to reasonable once they staff up fully but it's hard to picture right now...

I've been checking for BB like everyone else and haven't seen it, or any of the others you mentioned, so I think you're good.

For Trader Sam's, does that show up just like anything else? I haven't been to the parks since that became reservation-based.


----------



## AggieJen05

I have a Plaza Inn breakfast reservation for 4 at 8:50AM on 10/6 that we have decided to drop.  I will be dropping this at 3:00PM Central Time today (9/24) if anyone wants to try to grab it!


----------



## pharmama

Lillebelle said:


> Yes - definitely missing the simpler times. I really hope things will go back to reasonable once they staff up fully but it's hard to picture right now...



I'm starting to wonder if this is going to be the new "norm".  DLR has always been terrible about releasing dining reservations and schedules with any kind of standardized schedule but it was never a big deal because reservations didn't go quickly except for a few prime reservations like peak times at BB, WoC Dessert Party etc.  Now they're all snapped up immediately.

I'm curious if people heard what a mess mobile ordering was earlier in the summer (I think overall it's better now but still some issues for sure) and now the "you have to have at least one dining reservation a day" mantra at that time has become the general advice people follow?  Also curious if everyone having to do park reservations has also prompted trips in general to be more firmly scheduled so people are ready to plan and commit to dining earlier on.


----------



## jordan13402

so when we went to WDW this summer we got to book the whole trip starting 60 days out from our first day at the Poly...is that rule the same at DLR?


----------



## tlcdoula

jordan13402 said:


> so when we went to WDW this summer we got to book the whole trip starting 60 days out from our first day at the Poly...is that rule the same at DLR?


Afraid not it is day by day.  But right now they are not releasing everything at 60 days so it is just a waiting game


----------



## mcrowder1978

jordan13402 said:


> so when we went to WDW this summer we got to book the whole trip starting 60 days out from our first day at the Poly...is that rule the same at DLR?


 
Unfortunately no.   The WDW infrastructure is way better equipped for stuff like this.  When I set up my park reservations I had to do them one day at a time as they opened up.  Same for dining reservations...which aren't always available at the 60 day mark.   The WDW system is way easier in that respect.   Being able to plan the whole trip in one shot it stressful but also nicer because at least then it is done.


----------



## jordan13402

so crazy that they dont just use the same system


----------



## mcrowder1978

jordan13402 said:


> so crazy that they dont just use the same system



I couldn't agree more.  The sites at least look the same but the backbones are substantially different.  Even down to not being able to see hotel reservation and other reservations on the same screen like you can in the MyDisneyExperience portion of the WDW site.  Even the apps have big differences.   I would think it would make things easier if they were all the same.   Hopefully once the Genie is released from the bottle they will both be the same.


----------



## Lillebelle

pharmama said:


> I'm starting to wonder if this is going to be the new "norm".  DLR has always been terrible about releasing dining reservations and schedules with any kind of standardized schedule but it was never a big deal because reservations didn't go quickly except for a few prime reservations like peak times at BB, WoC Dessert Party etc.  Now they're all snapped up immediately.
> 
> I'm curious if people heard what a mess mobile ordering was earlier in the summer (I think overall it's better now but still some issues for sure) and now the "you have to have at least one dining reservation a day" mantra at that time has become the general advice people follow?  Also curious if everyone having to do park reservations has also prompted trips in general to be more firmly scheduled so people are ready to plan and commit to dining earlier on.



Yeah, I feel like in the old days maybe I would look at 60 days out but I definitely wasn't camping things at 3am and there was plenty of stuff available to book closer to the trip. Building on your point about the mobile ordering fiascos causing people to more aggressively book dining still, there was also the fact that so many places were closed still in the first couple months so food overall was harder to come by.

My one hope is that now that the annual passes are back and people are starting to go (I assume) more frequently, the pent-up demand from the parks being closed for a year and a half will slowly peter out and the food scarcity anxiety will die down, and people won't feel like they need to hyperplan their trips as much. I know personally, the first couple trips we did, I booked a lot of dining reservations, both out of fear from the early post-pandemic days and also because I hadn't eaten at these places in so long. For our next trip, I'm going more minimal - there are a lot of places I don't need to eat at every time, and now that I've eaten at them somewhat recently, I'm set for awhile. I'm hoping eventually others will feel the same and things will settle down. But we'll see...


----------



## HappyGamGam

Lillebelle said:


> Yeah, I feel like in the old days maybe I would look at 60 days out but I definitely wasn't camping things at 3am and there was plenty of stuff available to book closer to the trip. Building on your point about the mobile ordering fiascos causing people to more aggressively book dining still, there was also the fact that so many places were closed still in the first couple months so food overall was harder to come by.
> 
> My one hope is that now that the annual passes are back and people are starting to go (I assume) more frequently, the pent-up demand from the parks being closed for a year and a half will slowly peter out and the food scarcity anxiety will die down, and people won't feel like they need to hyperplan their trips as much. I know personally, the first couple trips we did, I booked a lot of dining reservations, both out of fear from the early post-pandemic days and also because I hadn't eaten at these places in so long. For our next trip, I'm going more minimal - there are a lot of places I don't need to eat at every time, and now that I've eaten at them somewhat recently, I'm set for awhile. I'm hoping eventually others will feel the same and things will settle down. But we'll see...


 
There is always the famous Corndog cart., lol. We figured if we don’t get the lunch reservations we hope for, we have walk up options for sure. I just hope since our trip falls at the holidays that they bring back the Monte Cristo Bites , they were seasonal for a while.


----------



## tlcdoula

HappyGamGam said:


> There is always the famous Corndog cart., lol. We figured if we don’t get the lunch reservations we hope for, we have walk up options for sure. I just hope since our trip falls at the holidays that they bring back the Monte Cristo Bites , they were seasonal for a while.


What are these Monte Cristo Bites you speak of lol.   The only thing that I really really want this trip is Carnation pickles... There always is something to find to eat.  I have been watching the app for mobile ordering and the times to order never seem to be far out so hopefully ordering will be not so bad.


----------



## jordan13402

so its 3am 60 days out? ugh i had to get up at 3am for all my adr's for wdw...that was brutal


----------



## findingnemo_SD

jordan13402 said:


> so its 3am 60 days out? ugh i had to get up at 3am for all my adr's for wdw...that was brutal



Yes. ADR's for both WDW and DL open on the 60 day mark at 6AM Eastern (3AM Pacific). The only problem is that WDW usually has all the restaurants available. Right now at DL some restaurants will make reservations available at 60 days out, while others won't. So you are forced to constantly check.


----------



## Disney0010

I know that your post is from last month but UVA has not shown up on any of the days that we looked for including this month, October or November. We asked the hostess this week at the restaurant and she was unaware of any issues but did note that it had not been that busy. She was going to say something to her manager. 


TheTinyTiger said:


> Has anyone seen reservations for Uva Bar? I've been looking for months and haven't seen any! We're hoping for a lunch on October 19th.
> 
> If you've been to DLR lately have you seen it open?  It's hard to get answers now that the dining line isn't available.


----------



## smeg3030

I was able to book Lamplight Lounge right when they were announcing availability for a July date. We had an awesome view of the entire pier and the Mickey Ferris Wheel downstairs.

There were a lot of empty tables which I found a bit strange. Perhaps they were still trying to get staff back and such at that time. Not sure what the deal is now. If I'm looking at exactly 60 days out and when the date is first available why are NO restaurants available to book. I just don't get it.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Blue Bayou and Cafe Orleans released goooo!

*Wine Country, Goofy's too. All through Nov. 22nd. Thought I saw Carthay but maybe I didn't- I was too focused on BB.


----------



## CO2CA

Blue Bayou is up!!


----------



## CO2CA

We were able to make the reservations for 8 people!! That was one that I was really worried about since other people who haven't been yet were relying on me. So glad we were up late tonight!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Thank you Mouse Dining! I was almost asleep and when I heard the text I nearly fell off my bed rushing to grab my phone.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Carthay Circle is up too! It's either going fast or they only released very few times.


----------



## MinnieEars2021

got blue bayou!!! Yessss!


----------



## TexasChick123

They added times at Napa Rose and Storytellers too.


----------



## DiznyDiva

Okay just need Carnation and  Trader Sam. Think maybe I can sleep tonight?? LOl


----------



## TikiTikiFan

DiznyDiva said:


> Okay just need Carnation and  Trader Sam. Think maybe I can sleep tonight?? LOl



Since Trader Sam takes reservations it just shows up now like other restaurants right? That's a must for us too! 

I know I'm sitting here eyeballing the calendar for a bit just in case... I'm hoping this means they're going to release Thanksgiving on schedule so I won't wake up at 4AM (MTN) for no reason this weekend.


----------



## HappyGamGam

We got our reservations for Cafe Orleans Nov 21!  Thanks to Mouse Dining alert!  Whew! Didn’t expect the alert to go off this late in the evening!


----------



## HappyGamGam

TikiTikiFan said:


> Thank you Mouse Dining! I was almost asleep and when I heard the text I nearly fell off my bed rushing to grab my phone.


Same here! Startled me!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

How making dining reservations feels like these days.


----------



## DiznyDiva

Ever since BB listed hours, I have been up at three and then at 6.  That was about five days ago. Sigh. Now I am hoping they will just release Carnation and Trader nice and easy at 3am and I can relax.


----------



## Lillebelle

I've been checking basically multiple times an hour for days, and of course I finally go relax for a couple hours and they pop  But, I got more or less the time for BB I wanted so all's well that ends well  Now about that Trader Sam's...


----------



## l4dyj8

Sigh. Missed the 10:30pm on Friday night (PT) blue Bayou alert  for the 11/12 weekend.

Oh well who knew… Friday night. I didn’t even bother looking. I just noticed that they announced a Magic Key merriest Nite package and thought I’d check


----------



## fly girl

What days was this recent drop for? My guess is up to Nov 23. Because right now the only thing open for Nov 24th is Magic Key Terrace. The whole day.  (ETA: Carthay was/is popping up too but as of 6am those were the only two options.)

I signed up for Mouse Dining but my alert came late. Of course I was on at 6am EST, and did get a Carthay for that night, but MD didn’t alert until 6:18am. By then the only time left was 4:30pm.


----------



## tlcdoula

l4dyj8 said:


> Sigh. Missed the 10:30pm on Friday night (PT) blue Bayou alert  for the 11/12 weekend.
> 
> Oh well who knew… Friday night. I didn’t even bother looking. I just noticed that they announced a Magic Key merriest Nite package and thought I’d check


I missed it BB too.  Oh well more money go spend on some hoodies lol


----------



## Castlequeen5

I have all the reservations I want, except for breakfast at Plaza Inn.  I’ve been checking multiple times a day since my 60 days opened.  I’m pretty sure they haven’t been released yet, but now I’m questioning myself.  Does anyone have reservations for Halloween weekend?


----------



## GBRforWDW

smeg3030 said:


> I was able to book Lamplight Lounge right when they were announcing availability for a July date. We had an awesome view of the entire pier and the Mickey Ferris Wheel downstairs.
> 
> There were a lot of empty tables which I found a bit strange. Perhaps they were still trying to get staff back and such at that time. Not sure what the deal is now. *If I'm looking at exactly 60 days out and when the date is first available why are NO restaurants available to book. I just don't get it.*


Unfortunately, this is just the randomness of Disneyland dining.  Very little is actually released at 60 days and just sort of pops up randomly, as all the posts between yours and mine indicate.  They do a group of dates for each specific restaurant, but not all at the same time and not always for the same dates.


----------



## CandyMouse

Well I missed out on Blue Bayou, but I got Lamplight Lounge on our first DL day, glad we have hoppers!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

fly girl said:


> What days was this recent drop for? My guess is up to Nov 23. Because right now the only thing open for Nov 24th is Magic Key Terrace. The whole day.  (ETA: Carthay was/is popping up too but as of 6am those were the only two options.)
> 
> I signed up for Mouse Dining but my alert came late. Of course I was on at 6am EST, and did get a Carthay for that night, but MD didn’t alert until 6:18am. By then the only time left was 4:30pm.



When we were all posting last night reservations were available up to Nov. 22nd and they must have released the Nov. 23rd ones later in the night. I don't think anything besides the Magic Key Terrace has been posted for Nov. 24th, I had an alarm set this morning and that was all for that day so far.

Still haven't seen Plaza Inn or Carnation Café come up yet. I'm hoping we might see everything else release tomorrow since that's the first day we can reserve Thanksgiving?


----------



## riverbelle

I just got back from the Disneyland Resort.
I had reservations at Carnation Cafe, Goofys kitchen, Blue Bayou, and Napa Rose.
Everything went smoothly.
Being a worrier, I always worry that the restaurant won't have my reservvation.  I also worry about being late.  Regarding the Blue Bayou reservation, my party seemed to think that it would be okay if we were late getting there.  I set them straight.  
I wasn't  going to take any risks after all I went through to get the reservation.
Anyway I had a great trip and wonderful dining.

Thank you do much for this thread..
It really got me through the perils of Disneyland dining.  

Bon appetit


----------



## monocle

Has anyone seen availability for Carthay Circle Lounge (the outdoor terrace, not the restaurant upstairs) past Nov 10? We’re going to be there on the 16th, and I have an alert set up with ************, but so far, nothing.


----------



## fly girl

TikiTikiFan said:


> When we were all posting last night reservations were available up to Nov. 22nd and they must have released the Nov. 23rd ones later in the night. *I don't think anything besides the Magic Key Terrace *has been posted for Nov. 24th, I had an alarm set this morning and that was all for that day so far.
> 
> Still haven't seen Plaza Inn or Carnation Café come up yet. I'm hoping we might see everything else release tomorrow since that's the first day we can reserve Thanksgiving?



Carthay was posted on the 24th. I booked a dinner this morning at 6am. Magic Key and Carthay as of now are the only two I’ve seen all day. I thought by now we might have Downtown Disney dropping, but I guess not.

And we wait …


----------



## jadepansy459

May I ask if it is usually 6am EST or PST for dining? I am in the UK so need to work out the time difference!
Also seen some websites mentioned to get alerted - any recommendations for this? Thanks so much!


----------



## fly girl

jadepansy459 said:


> May I ask if it is usually 6am EST or PST for dining? I am in the UK so need to work out the time difference!
> Also seen some websites mentioned to get alerted - any recommendations for this? Thanks so much!



6am EST.

Mouse Dining, Mouse Watcher are two sites. I know with MD you can get a few for free with email alerts. If you want text alerts or to put in many requests you have to pay.

For WDW, there is Touring Plans Reservation Finder that is free as well (you do need to have a free account, however) and only 2 alerts allowed.


----------



## jadepansy459

Thank you so much !


----------



## bethwc101

I'm hoping they open up more for BB.  The only res I was able to snag was for 6pm and our flight is at 7 

Was really wanting to make this trip with a special dinner as it's my SO and my sisters DH first time to Disneyland.   Keep your fingers crossed for Carthay for me.


----------



## HappyGamGam

fly girl said:


> What days was this recent drop for? My guess is up to Nov 23. Because right now the only thing open for Nov 24th is Magic Key Terrace. The whole day.  (ETA: Carthay was/is popping up too but as of 6am those were the only two options.)
> 
> I signed up for Mouse Dining but my alert came late. Of course I was on at 6am EST, and did get a Carthay for that night, but MD didn’t alert until 6:18am. By then the only time left was 4:30pm.


I saw 21-23rd Nov opening up last night around 10pm last night for BB and cafe Orleans  and there are some still open for small groups for CO .


----------



## Skyegirl1999

bethwc101 said:


> I'm hoping they open up more for BB.  The only res I was able to snag was for 6pm and our flight is at 7
> 
> Was really wanting to make this trip with a special dinner as it's my SO and my sisters DH first time to Disneyland.   Keep your fingers crossed for Carthay for me.


What day are you looking for?


----------



## bethwc101

Skyegirl1999 said:


> What day are you looking for?


Nov 14th lunch time or Nov 13 dinner.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

bethwc101 said:


> Nov 14th lunch time or Nov 13 dinner.


I messaged you.


----------



## HappyGamGam

fly girl said:


> 6am EST.
> 
> Mouse Dining, Mouse Watcher are two sites. I know with MD you can get a few for free with email alerts. If you want text alerts or to put in many requests you have to pay.
> 
> For WDW, there is Touring Plans Reservation Finder that is free as well (you do need to have a free account, however) and only 2 alerts allowed.


It really works too!


----------



## tlcdoula

For walk ups or standby, Do they text you when your table is ready? And are they able to text a long distance number or do you need to keep checking back?


----------



## cruisehopeful

tlcdoula said:


> For walk ups or standby, Do they text you when your table is ready? And are they able to text a long distance number or do you need to keep checking back?


They will either text you or send you push notifications through the Disneyland App - whichever you list as your preference.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Just sitting here waiting for Thanksgiving dates to open now... the day thats already stressful to get dining and of course they don't release any of it on time.


----------



## HappyGamGam

Still waiting on Minnie breakfast 11/23


----------



## lily_belle

Joining in on this thread because my trip starts November 29. Thanks for the tips on the two sites for alerts! Going to get signed up for both.


----------



## LeeLeeLuvsDisney

Still waiting to see if more availability is released for 11/21-11/24. We're flying in from Florida. It's been 7 years since our last visit, so I'm trying to make it special, but striking out so far. I haven't given up hope. Fingers crossed for all of us!!!


----------



## MegMouseketeer

Does anyone know if Trader Sams reservations will be extended for more dates?


----------



## thedarksyde

MegMouseketeer said:


> Does anyone know if Trader Sams reservations will be extended for more dates?


I got one for Oct 19th that popped up for me randomly around 6pm CST a few days ago.  So I think they are extending them.


----------



## bethwc101

With doing the mobile check in for dining, can you still request a waterside table at blue bayou?


----------



## jlhinvegas

I hope Trader Sams reservations for mid-Nov open soon.  The 3am wake up to check are killing me.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Has any dining opened for Nov 24-28th yet? I know DTD and larger parties have been releasing much later than 60 days, but curious if there has been anything for anybody yet?


----------



## heidica

MegMouseketeer said:


> Does anyone know if Trader Sams reservations will be extended for more dates?





thedarksyde said:


> I got one for Oct 19th that popped up for me randomly around 6pm CST a few days ago.  So I think they are extending them.


Same for us. I have a reservation for a party of 4 on October 16th at 6:15pm. I have not seen an official announcement that they were extending using reservations for Trader Sam's past the original Sept 15th date, but obviously they are still using reservations.


----------



## ktlm

Oga's just dropped a bunch of nighttime reservations for next week.   All of them seem to be between 8-11 p.m.   Finally got our last piece--- a drink at Oga's seems like a good way to close out a long day at the parks.


----------



## l4dyj8

Oga's Cantina is open for Breakfast...?!!


----------



## pharmama

l4dyj8 said:


> Oga's Cantina is open for Breakfast...?!!



They used to actually have a breakfast menu with overnight oats and a sweet roll (I think it was called the Mustafarian Lava Roll?- photo below from Dec 2019 trip) that I rather enjoyed pre-COVID.  They also had a couple more coffee and tea drinks during breakfast.  But I think it's the same menu all day now ever since re-opening- I know the breakfast food items are definitely gone


----------



## ktlm

l4dyj8 said:


> Oga's Cantina is open for Breakfast...?!!



Yes-- it has been since the week it opened.  We were there opening week- had a reservation to visit Galaxy's Edge first thing in the morning and you were limited to 4 hours in Galaxy's Edge and there was a rush to Oga's when everyone was let in.  We were the 2nd group in Oga's at 8:00 a.m. They didn't have a breakfast menu at that time.  Dang- that lava roll looks good.   I couldn't bring myself to have an alcoholic beverage that early (DH did)- especially after having to be inside the park at 6:00 a.m. to check in for our 8:00 a.m. entry!  I'm very excited to actually get to try one of the beverages in the evening hours!  Until today, the only time I was able to get for any day of our trip was another breakfast time.  So excited I was able to grab an evening one today!


----------



## l4dyj8

ktlm said:


> Yes-- it has been since the week it opened.  We were there opening week- had a reservation to visit Galaxy's edge first thing in the morning and you were limited to 4 hours in Galaxy's edge and there was a rush to Oga's when everyone was let in.  We were the 2nd group in Oga's at 8:00 a.m. They didn't have a breakfast menu at that time.  Dang- that lava roll looks good.   I couldn't bring myself to have an alcoholic beverage that early (DH did)- especially after having to be inside the park at 6:00 a.m. to check in for our 8:00 a.m. entry!  I'm very excited to actually get to try one of the beverages in the evening hours!  Until today, the only time I was able to get for any day of our trip was another breakfast time.  So excited I was able to grab an evening one today!


We were there opening weekend too... for an 8am entry. I remember trying to figure out breakfast for my kids. Didn't even bother with Oga's that morning

Hope you can enjoy now


----------



## TheTinyTiger

Disney0010 said:


> I know that your post is from last month but UVA has not shown up on any of the days that we looked for including this month, October or November. We asked the hostess this week at the restaurant and she was unaware of any issues but did note that it had not been that busy. She was going to say something to her manager.


Thanks for letting me know!  Hopefully if it's a technical issue, it'll be fixed soon.


----------



## CO2CA

Has Minnie's  Breakfast still not opened for late October or November?


----------



## CO2CA

I was worried that I missed Oga's because someone upthread mentioned that it had already dropped through the better part of November, however, I just got notification that times dropped last night! I was able to score for both November and October, though I'm not sure if we'll keep the October since we also have Trader Sam's. I was worried for nothing lol


----------



## SherylLC

I have had horrible luck getting dining reservations. What is the best app to use for reservation alerts?
TIA!


----------



## Pluto468

SherylLC said:


> I have had horrible luck getting dining reservations. What is the best app to use for reservation alerts?
> TIA!



I didn't use any of the alert apps, but checked the Disneyland app and website several times a day. It took a while but I did eventually get everything I wanted.


----------



## BriannaRuth

SherylLC said:


> I have had horrible luck getting dining reservations. What is the best app to use for reservation alerts?
> TIA!


I have both Mouse Watcher and Mouse Dining.  I get the Mouse Watcher notifications about 5 minutes before the Mouse dining notifications, but in either case, have had time to book whatever was available.  I do have the paid version, not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## thedarksyde

Update on Mouse Dining, I got an email from them telling me that I didn't set up my alerts right.   That you should set your alerts for all day so select Dinner, and Lunch and Breakfast.  Then refine after you get one ressie.  This worked, and was able to get Oga's yesterday.


----------



## SherylLC

BriannaRuth said:


> I have both Mouse Watcher and Mouse Dining.  I get the Mouse Watcher notifications about 5 minutes before the Mouse dining notifications, but in either case, have had time to book whatever was available.  I do have the paid version, not sure if that makes a difference.


THANK YOU!! I'm signing up!


----------



## BriannaRuth

Today I actually got Napa Rose on Mouse Watcher quite a bit earlier than I got it on Mouse Dining, like nearly 30 minutes.  First time I've seen that, though.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I've used Mouse Watcher and Mouse Dining frequently for WDW before started needing it for DL... Mouse Watcher, in my experience, always notified me first and was the reason I'd end up with all the reservations I wanted. But oof, it gets pricey! Was $14 to set up a Blue Bayou alert for Thanksgiving Day since it's so far out.... it'll be worth it if I can snag one when the day opens up tho.


----------



## l4dyj8

I found Mouse Dining incredibly helpful when I didn't get the time I wanted for our Sept weekend visit. But it was quick. I've only done the free alerts because it's not that big of a deal for us. It was a matter of preference. I'd pay if I really wanted it.

I did miss the Friday at 10pm alert for Blue Bayou mid November dates. I can't say if there was a delay in the alert. My alert was emailed at 10:09 pm for then 11/13 weekend. It was my fault... I didn't check my email til 12m. The one time I actually had plans on a Friday night during this pandemic! ha! oh well!


----------



## roxy72

TikiTikiFan said:


> I've used Mouse Watcher and Mouse Dining frequently for WDW before started needing it for DL... Mouse Watcher, in my experience, always notified me first and was the reason I'd end up with all the reservations I wanted. But oof, it gets pricey! Was $14 to set up a Blue Bayou alert for Thanksgiving Day since it's so far out.... it'll be worth it if I can snag one when the day opens up tho.


I'm going to try out the free option with Mouse Watcher to see if I can get a dinner reservation at Blue Bayou on Tuesday 12/7 for my husbands birthday, and the start of our honeymoon trip. Fingers crossed!


----------



## mcrowder1978

l4dyj8 said:


> I found Mouse Dining incredibly helpful when I didn't get the time I wanted for our Sept weekend visit. But it was quick. I've only done the free alerts because it's not that big of a deal for us. It was a matter of preference. I'd pay if I really wanted it.
> 
> I did miss the Friday at 10pm alert for Blue Bayou mid November dates. I can't say if there was a delay in the alert. My alert was emailed at 10:09 pm for then 11/13 weekend. It was my fault... I didn't check my email til 12m. The one time I actually had plans on a Friday night during this pandemic! ha! oh well!



I missed that one too, but I am on the east coast and was passed out when it came through since it was 1:00 AM my time.   I reset them just in case but at this point will just try for the same day standby list.


----------



## tnzzz

I’m going to be dropping Carnation Cafe for 10/7 at 12:50 for 4 guests. I’ll do it here in about 30 minutes (approx 11am) if anyone wants to try and pick it up.

updating - cancelled reservation!


----------



## lily_belle

Okay I confess I didn't go back and read all 80+ pages but I wanted to verify something. So my 60 day window opened today, but restaurant schedules aren't available and looks like they are about 6 days behind. Do I just keep checking daily or have they consistently been about 6 days behind? Also, I do have some alerts set up with mouse watcher but I would also like to figure out when I should be looking. Thanks!


----------



## GBRforWDW

lily_belle said:


> Okay I confess I didn't go back and read all 80+ pages but I wanted to verify something. So my 60 day window opened today, but restaurant schedules aren't available and looks like they are about 6 days behind. Do I just keep checking daily or have they consistently been about 6 days behind? Also, I do have some alerts set up with mouse watcher but I would also like to figure out when I should be looking. Thanks!


Yes, keep checking, no not consistently 6 days behind.  They've been doing drops of several days/weeks for most restaurants, but it doesn't happen all at the same time.  

You could have a group of restaurants release next week, another group the week after and another group the week after that.  There's not any real consistency other than being inconsistent.


----------



## lily_belle

GBRforWDW said:


> Yes, keep checking, no not consistently 6 days behind.  They've been doing drops of several days/weeks for most restaurants, but it doesn't happen all at the same time.
> 
> You could have a group of restaurants release next week, another group the week after and another group the week after that.  There's not any real consistency other than being inconsistent.


Thank you! I'll double check my alerts and hope those come through for me too.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

GBRforWDW said:


> There's not any real consistency other than being inconsistent.



Ain't that the truth! The type A in me is dying.


----------



## GBRforWDW

TikiTikiFan said:


> Ain't that the truth! The type A in me is dying.


I'm glad I only had to deal with that once .  As much fun as planning a trip can be, as well as the internal shot of dopamine when you finally book that necessary reservation, it'll be nice when we plan our next trip to focus more on counter service restaurants! Lol.   Then it's just day of, can we order food for the time we need to eat.


----------



## poptart90

Both DH and I have been checking multi times a day for right before and after Thanksgiving and have not seen ONE reservation available. Nothing. Nothing available for any place! This is the only thing we ever see EXACTLY shown:

"Sorry, there aren't any reservations available for Dinner. Please try a different date, time or party size. Or choose another restaurant"

* ...outside Disneyland Resort. *

My thoughts on the rest of the last sentence as it's lacking any punctuation!


----------



## BrianL

poptart90 said:


> Both DH and I have been checking multi times a day for right before and after Thanksgiving and have not seen ONE reservation available. Nothing. Nothing available for any place! This is the only thing we ever see EXACTLY shown:
> 
> "Sorry, there aren't any reservations available for Dinner. Please try a different date, time or party size. Or choose another restaurant"
> 
> * ...outside Disneyland Resort. *
> 
> My thoughts on the rest of the last sentence as it's lacking any punctuation!



Yeah, me too. I am there the follwoing Sunday and Monday, and there is NOTHING. That's not typical right. I checked right at 60 days too. I don't necessarily have to have a sit-down meal, but I'd like the option.


----------



## ishbit92

Well, I caved and set up Mouse Watcher alerts for early December. Paid for the monthly subscription. I mostly want Blue Bayou and Oga's, like everyone else . But I figured it will be safe to have set it for my other desired places too--Carnation Cafe, Lamplight Lounge, and Savi's Workshop. Does anyone know if Savi's gets super booked up quickly? If it doesn't...I wonder if I should switch out that alert for a different place.


----------



## ClaudiaKincaid

ishbit92 said:


> Well, I caved and set up Mouse Watcher alerts for early December. Paid for the monthly subscription. I mostly want Blue Bayou and Oga's, like everyone else . But I figured it will be safe to have set it for my other desired places too--Carnation Cafe, Lamplight Lounge, and Savi's Workshop. Does anyone know if Savi's gets super booked up quickly? If it doesn't...I wonder if I should switch out that alert for a different place.


Savi's doesn't seem to book up like some other places; my friend and I each made midday reservations (special gifts for our sons' 10th bdays) only two weeks out, with what looked like plenty of availability.


----------



## ishbit92

ClaudiaKincaid said:


> Savi's doesn't seem to book up like some other places; my friend and I each made midday reservations (special gifts for our sons' 10th bdays) only two weeks out, with what looked like plenty of availability.


Thanks! I'll swap Savi's for Trader Sam's...when I booked these alerts yesterday I didn't even think of Trader Sam's and we definitely want to go there...I would imagine that's one of the others that books up fast.


----------



## Castlequeen5

Minnie and friends have dropped for Plaza Inn….at least until Halloween!


----------



## MinnieEars2021

Anyone seeing Minnie at the plaza in November?


----------



## CO2CA

Castlequeen5 said:


> Minnie and friends have dropped for Plaza Inn….at least until Halloween!



Thank you!!!!!!! Mouse Dining failed to notify me about this...


----------



## CO2CA

MinnieEars2021 said:


> Anyone seeing Minnie at the plaza in November?



Not that I'm seeing. We snagged one for late October but don't see anything yet for mid November.


----------



## HappyGamGam

CO2CA said:


> Not that I'm seeing. We snagged one for late October but don't see anything yet for mid November.


Yeah we haven’t seen anything for Nov yet ... no alerts either


----------



## MinnieEars2021

Has anyone seen the Napa rose princess breakfast pop up for November 21? Is it even worthwhile? Super pricey


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Nothing has dropped at all for Nov. 23rd and on that I'm seeing... I have a billion alerts from both mouse dining and mouse watcher so my phone should explode if it happens.  No Minnie or Carnation at all for the week either.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

TikiTikiFan said:


> Nothing has dropped at all for Nov. 23rd and on that I'm seeing... I have a billion alerts from both mouse dining and mouse watcher so my phone should explode if it happens.  No Minnie or Carnation at all for the week either.


Good to know it’s not just me that hasn’t seen anything come up.


----------



## Castlequeen5

November at least to the 23rd is released for Minnie and Friends at Plaza!


----------



## DiznyDiva

I got Minnie for Nov 12. Still waiting for Carnation or Trader... Thank you all for the help so far!


----------



## tlcdoula

Castlequeen5 said:


> November at least to the 23rd is released for Minnie and Friends at Plaza!


Thank you!!!!!   Now I just need carnation for lunch one day.


----------



## MinnieEars2021

tlcdoula said:


> Thank you!!!!!   Now I just need carnation for lunch one day.


Thank you!!! Got breakfast at the plaza nov 20! I hope it’s the Minnie character breakfast. I noticed my mouse dining alert did not go off this time.


----------



## howedaniel

Hi everyone, I am new to DL having been going to WDW for 20 years I am making my first DL trip in December and I am very excited about it. I would be interested in seasoned visitors thoughts on must do restaurants for a first timer. I only want to book a couple of dinners as I have seen a million snacks I want to try also haha. Also thanks for so many tips on this forum, it has been really useful


----------



## fly girl

howedaniel said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to DL having been going to WDW for 20 years I am making my first DL trip in December and I am very excited about it. I would be interested in seasoned visitors thoughts on must do restaurants for a first timer. I only want to book a couple of dinners as I have seen a million snacks I want to try also haha. Also thanks for so many tips on this forum, it has been really useful



DL:
Blue Bayou (it’s definitely a favorite, not mine, but it would be the #1 must do.)

Carnation Cafe (Main Street staple. Personally I’d chose it for breakfast, but I know the fried pickles may have others disagreeing with me.)

Cafe Orleans , the famous monte cristo. I’d do lunch there, not dinner. 

DCA:
Carthay Circle (this would be my #1)

Lamplight Lounge (brunch is said to be the best. Haven’t experienced it but had a great lunch there. Very unique!) 

DGC:
Napa Rose (this is fine dining, would also tie for #1 depending upon its seasonal menu)


----------



## howedaniel

fly girl said:


> DL:
> Blue Bayou (it’s definitely a favorite, not mine, but it would be the #1 must do.)
> 
> Carnation Cafe (Main Street staple. Personally I’d chose it for breakfast, but I know the fried pickles may have others disagreeing with me.)
> 
> Cafe Orleans , the famous monte cristo. I’d do lunch there, not dinner.
> 
> DCA:
> Carthay Circle (this would be my #1)
> 
> Lamplight Lounge (brunch is said to be the best. Haven’t experienced it but had a great lunch there. Very unique!)
> 
> DGC:
> Napa Rose (this is fine dining, would also tie for #1 depending upon its seasonal menu)



Thanks so much for this, really want to do some classic must do's as part of my first trip.


----------



## GBRforWDW

howedaniel said:


> Thanks so much for this, really want to do some classic must do's as part of my first trip.


We went to DL for the first time in August and went to most of the restaurants on the list (blue bayou, new Orleans cafe, and lamplight lounge). They were all really good.  I think we enjoyed Lamplight the most.  Between the food and the view, it's an excellent experience. 
We also did River Belle Terrace in DL (probably the least favorite), Wine Country Trattoria in DCA, and Storytellers in GCH, this was the only character meal we did, breakfast buffet.  Food was pretty good and always fun to have breakfast with Mickey and friends.


----------



## l4dyj8

I still see Plaza Inn breakfast right now (7am PT)for early nov to the 23rd

no Magic Key DL openings the weekend I’m going so I will pass. (I already have Lamplight brunch)


----------



## l4dyj8

[


howedaniel said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to DL having been going to WDW for 20 years I am making my first DL trip in December and I am very excited about it. I would be interested in seasoned visitors thoughts on must do restaurants for a first timer. I only want to book a couple of dinners as I have seen a million snacks I want to try also haha. Also thanks for so many tips on this forum, it has been really useful


Agree with Fly Girl’s list. Although I have yet to try Napa. I do prefer the brunch at Lamplight.

There is also Trader Sam’s near DL Hotel. They also offer Dole Whips next door at Tangoroa Terrace.

We aren’t into buffets. But Plaza Inn breakfast with Minnie is popular and favored.


----------



## howedaniel

GBRforWDW said:


> We went to DL for the first time in August and went to most of the restaurants on the list (blue bayou, new Orleans cafe, and lamplight lounge). They were all really good.  I think we enjoyed Lamplight the most.  Between the food and the view, it's an excellent experience.
> We also did River Belle Terrace in DL (probably the least favorite), Wine Country Trattoria in DCA, and Storytellers in GCH, this was the only character meal we did, breakfast buffet.  Food was pretty good and always fun to have breakfast with Mickey and friends.



Awesome! I have seen some really cool reviews and pictures of lamplight lounge so that is definitely a reservation I'll be trying to get


----------



## ociana

FYI - To anyone who was interested in the Napa Rose chef's counter on Christmas Day, they are not doing chef's counter service that day.  I unfortunately found that out after a midnight wakeup alarm to leave my reservation message yesterday morning when they first opened up.  Now to struggle with a regular reservation for my party of 11....


----------



## HappyGamGam

MINNIE BREAKFAST IS AVAILABLE NOW FOR NOV 23! The trick is use the menu and hit character dining then click on Minnie n friends, it will say no times available, but there is! We got 8am for our big party! I see a 8 am still open , 8:20, 8:50 snd 9:30


----------



## HappyGamGam

Castlequeen5 said:


> November at least to the 23rd is released for Minnie and Friends at Plaza!


We got ours this morning for Minnie breakfast on Nov 23


----------



## ten6mom

When looking for Trader Sam's reservations in the app, should I be filtering by "Downtown Disney"?


----------



## frankyray

We have been to DL twice during Thanksgiving and the weekend after Thanksgiving and probably 10 times in total.  For each prior visit, I have logged in 60 days before each day that we will be there to book a meal, and have not had any difficulty making a meal reservation almost anywhere we wanted to eat.  Now for Thanksgiving and the weekend, it does not have any availability.  Even though I can click on the dates we will be there it says "No schedules available for that date" for every restaurant. Hopefully this means they haven't opened reservations for those days. I keep checking everyday.


----------



## CO2CA

Wow, Mouse Dining failed to pick up the November releases too. Luckily I checked and there was still several available for a party of 8 as of an hour ago, but not impressed. I had several notifications for the days we needed and never received one.


----------



## amyg1975

CO2CA said:


> Wow, Mouse Dining failed to pick up the November releases too. Luckily I checked and there was still several available for a party of 8 as of an hour ago, but not impressed. I had several notifications for the days we needed and never received one.



So strange, they have been so reliable.  I went to their website and it tells me that there is availability for my alert that I set for Plaza Inn, but I never got the email.


----------



## CO2CA

amyg1975 said:


> So strange, they have been so reliable.  I went to their website and it tells me that there is availability for my alert that I set for Plaza Inn, but I never got the email.



So it wasn't just me! I thought maybe I set it up wrong, but I have 5 or 6 alerts for Plaza Inn set up and only received one for October 30th at 4pm today. It was great for getting Blue Bayou, Oga's, and Trader Sam's as I was notified fairly promptly. I stopped checking the site because I assumed the service would continue to be reliable but had a feeling today that I should check and sure enough November 13th was already up and looks like it's been up since last night 

The DISboard is almost just as good as people in this thread seem to notify just as quickly as the paid services lol


----------



## Castlequeen5

CO2CA said:


> So it wasn't just me! I thought maybe I set it up wrong, but I have 5 or 6 alerts for Plaza Inn set up and only received one for October 30th at 4pm today. It was great for getting Blue Bayou, Oga's, and Trader Sam's as I was notified fairly promptly. I stopped checking the site because I assumed the service would continue to be reliable but had a feeling today that I should check and sure enough November 13th was already up and looks like it's been up since last night
> 
> The DISboard is almost just as good as people in this thread seem to notify just as quickly as the paid services lol


I completely agree!  I don’t have any alerts, but I’ve been checking Disney’s reservation site/DISboards religiously. This site has definitely been helpful.  I was able to get BB, LL, and Oga’s just by checking here!


----------



## 2tinkerbell

60 days out for Plaza Inn breakfast and nothing.  My DD has anxiety and this is throwing her over the edge.  Thanks Disney.  I don’t mind getting up at 4am and trying for reservations.  Just need them to be consistent with what they say/post.  This is going to be hard.


----------



## cruisehopeful

ten6mom said:


> When looking for Trader Sam's reservations in the app, should I be filtering by "Downtown Disney"?


You search it under Disneyland Hotel.


----------



## Mulan's Ma

2tinkerbell said:


> 60 days out for Plaza Inn breakfast and nothing.  My DD has anxiety and this is throwing her over the edge.  Thanks Disney.  I don’t mind getting up at 4am and trying for reservations.  Just need them to be consistent with what they say/post.  This is going to be hard.


I am worn out with the waking at 3:00 am to check for Thanksgiving reservations.  I don't think they will be released until 45 days out but I am too scared to stop checking the website.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

frankyray said:


> We have been to DL twice during Thanksgiving and the weekend after Thanksgiving and probably 10 times in total.  For each prior visit, I have logged in 60 days before each day that we will be there to book a meal, and have not had any difficulty making a meal reservation almost anywhere we wanted to eat.  Now for Thanksgiving and the weekend, it does not have any availability.  Even though I can click on the dates we will be there it says "No schedules available for that date" for every restaurant. Hopefully this means they haven't opened reservations for those days. I keep checking everyday.


They haven’t released anything for Nov 24th on. It’s extremely frustrating! We have gone every year (they were open) for the last decade and never had this kind of problem.


----------



## MinnieEars2021

The blue bayou and plaza inn have both been posted around 11 pm pacific on fridays the last couple weeks, for earlier in November.  Maybe check this coming Friday night for thanksgiving reservations.


----------



## l4dyj8

for my dates of the November weekend (veteran’s day weekend/first weekend of the Holiday season/Dapper Day) have not followed the 60 day release rule. Nor were they released at 3am (PT)

And when they were finally released, it wasn’t even all the restaurants/locations.


----------



## 2tinkerbell

My dates show up but it says “There aren’t any reservations available.  Please try another date, time or party size. Or choose another restaurant.”  Does this mean they haven’t been released yet?  Or does this mean I have missed out?  I am looking for 12/2 for the Plaza Inn.  Thanks!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

2tinkerbell said:


> My dates show up but it says “There aren’t any reservations available.  Please try another date, time or party size. Or choose another restaurant.”  Does this mean they haven’t been released yet?  Or does this mean I have missed out?  I am looking for 12/2 for the Plaza Inn.  Thanks!


They haven’t been released yet. Nothing past 11/23 has been.


----------



## DYOBL0305

HappyGamGam said:


> MINNIE BREAKFAST IS AVAILABLE NOW FOR NOV 23! The trick is use the menu and hit character dining then click on Minnie n friends, it will say no times available, but there is! We got 8am for our big party! I see a 8 am still open , 8:20, 8:50 snd 9:30



Is this on the app or on their site?



2tinkerbell said:


> My dates show up but it says “There aren’t any reservations available.  Please try another date, time or party size. Or choose another restaurant.”  Does this mean they haven’t been released yet?  Or does this mean I have missed out?  I am looking for 12/2 for the Plaza Inn.  Thanks!



I checked for the 2nd and the 1st of December today and didn’t see anything, but I’ve noticed you don’t find a lot, or sometimes anything at all, at the 60-day mark. It’s usually closer to the 45-day mark when times start to pop up.


----------



## Aurora0427

DisneyJamieCA said:


> They haven’t been released yet. Nothing past 11/23 has been.



I knew I’d find the answer here! Trying to make reservations for 12/2 and nothing. I figured nothing had been released yet, but thanks for confirming!


----------



## fly girl

Actual image of me all week checking the app…


----------



## Dreamin of Dole Whip

Okay, friends I’m fixing to lose it. My dates are Nov 28-Dec 2nd and I’ve been checking religiously and no dining is showing up for any of those days. I went ahead and set up Mouse Dining and Mouse watchers just in case. And it seems like here that others are having the same issue, so I don’t think it’s a glitch on my end, but who knows for sure….  Then I saw on the Disboards FB page a lady today posted to say she got her ressies at 60 days out! Am I smoking something?! Has anyone been able to get reservations for that last week of Nov yet?


----------



## tlcdoula

I haven’t seen anything past the 23 of Nov.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Nov. 24th was available at CCR at 60 days. I don't remember seeing other restaurants open up.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

theluckyrabbit said:


> Nov. 24th was available at CCR at 60 days. I don't remember seeing other restaurants open up.


Interesting! I started checking first thing in the morning at 60 days and nothing came up for the 24th.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Interesting! I started checking first thing in the morning at 60 days and nothing came up for the 24th.


I was wondering whether it might have been a mistake because there weren't many times open and they disappeared super fast.


----------



## fly girl

I have a reservation for Carthay for dinner on the 24th.

60 day mark I was on the app right at 6:00am EST. Only 2 restaurants were up, Carthay and Magic Key Terrace. Carthay was gone by 6:50am, Magic Key stuck around for a while and I think disappeared by late afternoon.

Ever since that Saturday morning (with the exception of 1 reservation for 3:30pm at Magic Key on the 24th that popped up because someone canceled it), I have not seen one reservation open for the 24th or later.



Dreamin of Dole Whip said:


> Okay, friends I’m fixing to lose it. My dates are Nov 28-Dec 2nd and I’ve been checking religiously and no dining is showing up for any of those days. I went ahead and set up Mouse Dining and Mouse watchers just in case. And it seems like here that others are having the same issue, so I don’t think it’s a glitch on my end, but who knows for sure….  Then I saw on the Disboards FB page a lady today posted to say she got her ressies at 60 days out! Am I smoking something?! Has anyone been able to get reservations for that last week of Nov yet?



No, I think that woman is smoking something.  Maybe she meant WDW restaurants which actually drop in a timely fashion, unlike its west coast partner.


----------



## CO2CA

2tinkerbell said:


> 60 days out for Plaza Inn breakfast and nothing.  My DD has anxiety and this is throwing her over the edge.  Thanks Disney.  I don’t mind getting up at 4am and trying for reservations.  Just need them to be consistent with what they say/post.  This is going to be hard.



I didn't get Blue Bayou until 45 days out and then Plaza Inn until 28 days out (October 30th), so it may be a while for those whose dates have yet to open. Many are in the same boat. 

I tried contacting Disney at the beginning of my wait to see if I could get any info, and the reply back said that they are advanced dining reservations, meaning that you can book as soon as  60 days out but they may not be released until the day before.


----------



## Gypsybear

Our trip is at the end of this month (changed from WDW to DL), and this weekend I was able to snag Carnation Cafe (it's a Cali ritual for us), and Lamplight, and Napa Rose, along with Storytellers and River Belle.....still holding out hope for Carthay and Blue Bayou....but won't hold my breath.     Here's to hoping everyone gets the ressies they're shooting for!!


----------



## DiznyDiva

Carnation and Trader Sam have still not posted for anything past Nov 10 ... right?


----------



## underminer

DiznyDiva said:


> Carnation and Trader Sam have still not posted for anything past Nov 10 ... right?


Not that I can tell and I’ve been checking pretty regularly…


----------



## CallansMom

gpjacobs said:


> Just baffled. Both the Blue Bayou and Oga's Cantina have yet to drop for Oct. 12 (36 days out). I've given up on getting up at 3 a.m. daily (cuz, frankly, I'm tired). At this point, I’m thinking we’ll need to be at the Blue Bayou at opening to see if they can squeeze us in that evening … and cross our fingers that the walk up list at Oga’s is reasonable. Or that the alert system happens to catch something during waking hours ... This is goofy.


When you say they haven’t dropped yet, does that mean there are no available times or the search button isn’t enabled. I’ve have tried every time imaginable for the 4 days we are going in November and it tells me nothing is available


----------



## TikiTikiFan

CallansMom said:


> When you say they haven’t dropped yet, does that mean there are no available times or the search button isn’t enabled. I’ve have tried every time imaginable for the 4 days we are going in November and it tells me nothing is available



It means they haven't released the dining reservations yet.


----------



## pirates06

TikiTikiFan said:


> It means they haven't released the dining reservations yet.



any update if reservations are open for December 3


----------



## tlcdoula

I


pirates06 said:


> any update if reservations are open for December 3


I am still not seeing anything for after nov 23rd


----------



## MonocularVision

We are approaching the point where reservations may open up and I know I have seen a few services mentioned here with some more successful than others. What are folks recommendations?


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Just waiting for those Thanksgiving dates..... come on Disneyland, get it together!


----------



## Iwanttomove

GeneralTso said:


> I have never in my life seen a worse website. Ever.
> 
> Please tell me any tips or tricks you used. I realize it's reduced capacity for dining but this is beyond.
> One screen shows times available, I click a time and then it zaps me into the unknown.
> I have yet to be able to book one time for any restaurant. The only thing that consistently shows up is the Legacy Passholder thing in CA. Seems there's plenty of availability for that.
> 
> Thanks!


I know I’m very new here but trying to get ANY reservation for our trip the week of 9/22 was a JOKE! We were only successful in joining the walk up list at lamplight boardwalk. So disappointing


----------



## ttig34

I am sure they will open when I am driving or something, and will miss my chance!


----------



## SherylLC

Is it always like this or is it due to Covid shut down and (maybe) lack of staffing in restaurants and/or tech?


----------



## LeeLeeLuvsDisney

They'll pop up when I'm sleeping. Getting me out of bed before 6am just doesn't happen unless we're catching a flight. Waiting for Carnation...impatiently....


----------



## 2tinkerbell

This is frustrating.  I have been up at 3am PST to check for reservations for our early December trip. This is where I am:  if you say they open up 60 days out then open the reservations up 60 days out.  If you want it 45 days out then do that.  If you want it 20 days then do that. I am fine with whatever day you want to make it.  Just inform people and stick to it.   This guessing game isn’t fun.


----------



## ttig34

SherylLC said:


> Is it always like this or is it due to Covid shut down and (maybe) lack of staffing in restaurants and/or tech?


Before Covid they were pretty good about opening at the 60 day mark.


----------



## SherylLC

ttig34 said:


> Before Covid they were pretty good about opening at the 60 day mark.


That's what I thought and was hoping to hear. Good to know and thanks for the response!


----------



## DisneyMom93

Hi all...
Does anyone know if dining reservations are NECESSARY for Downtown Disney on a Saturday? I'm not seeing much available right now for early November. Do they allow walk-ins?


----------



## GBRforWDW

DisneyMom93 said:


> Hi all...
> Does anyone know if dining reservations are NECESSARY for Downtown Disney on a Saturday? I'm not seeing much available right now for early November. Do they allow walk-ins?


They do allow walk-ins.  You probably want to arrive an hour before you want to eat to get checked in.  They'll get your number and text you when the table is ready.


----------



## Aurora0427

SherylLC said:


> That's what I thought and was hoping to hear. Good to know and thanks for the response!



it was not like this before covid. We went two weekends a month pre covid, and never had these issues.

I’m guessing it’s a staffing issue?


----------



## fly girl

ttig34 said:


> I am sure they will open when I am driving or something, and will miss my chance!



YES, this is so me!!! Just my luck too. I actually think about it every time I hop in the drivers seat ... "stupid Disney better not open reservations for the next 15 minutes."   



SherylLC said:


> Is it always like this or is it due to Covid shut down and (maybe) lack of staffing in restaurants and/or tech?



It was never like this before Covid. And it was never this hard or this far out time wise to get a reservation. I remember getting Blue Bayou 10 days before my vacation and it was nothing.


----------



## NVDis

We have been to DL about 10 times, but not since 2015. So I realize much as changed... especially with CoVid.
We finally coordinated our 3 adult children and on boyfriend for a Nov 11-14 very belated grad trip for my son (class 2020- trip was canceled) and a slightly early 50 bday trip for my husband (bday early Dec.)

Tickets purchased w/reservations.  But this dining thing?  It appears that we are already out of lucky? The website indicates _nothing_ available _anywhere_ for afternoon or evening Nov 11-13.  I realize it's a holiday weekend.... and staffing etc, but I just didn't anticipate ZERO sit down dining options. Might it change? Do I just get on the dining website multiple times a day? and hope? or willing calling be any better?  Thanks...  we'd wanted Lamp Light Lounge for a bday lunch or dinner with cake for husband... but I guess not.

I've always fancied myself an excellent Disney planner...  but clearly CoVid has changed it all more than I realized.  THank you!


----------



## tlovesdis

NVDis said:


> We have been to DL about 10 times, but not since 2015. So I realize much as changed... especially with CoVid.
> We finally coordinated our 3 adult children and on boyfriend for a Nov 11-14 very belated grad trip for my son (class 2020- trip was canceled) and a slightly early 50 bday trip for my husband (bday early Dec.)
> 
> Tickets purchased w/reservations.  But this dining thing?  It appears that we are already out of lucky? The website indicates _nothing_ available _anywhere_ for afternoon or evening Nov 11-13.  I realize it's a holiday weekend.... and staffing etc, but I just didn't anticipate ZERO sit down dining options. Might it change? Do I just get on the dining website multiple times a day? and hope? or willing calling be any better?  Thanks...  we'd wanted Lamp Light Lounge for a bday lunch or dinner with cake for husband... but I guess not.
> 
> I've always fancied myself an excellent Disney planner...  but clearly CoVid has changed it all more than I realized.  THank you!



Keep checking!  They are very slow to release things.  I am going Oct 15-18 and started looking for the three I wanted right at my 60 day mark.  Checked about 5 or more times a day at random times and finally at 50 days out Lamplight showed up, 42 days out Carthay Alfresco showed up and 30 days out Carnation showed up.  I never did see Blue Bayou or Oga's but saw pretty much everything else at one point or another.  There was no rhyme or reason to the way they released things.


----------



## NVDis

Thank you Tina! So maybe not all hope is lost- lol! 
And from another thread it sounds like counter service food is pretty crazy too.
We are staying at Homewood Suites (also a new hotel for us) so I might search what other restaurants are near there.
When the kids were little... food was not a Disneyland priority... groceries to the hotel room was more how we ate.
Now as all adults they enjoy food, and drink! lol


----------



## ttig34

NVDis said:


> Thank you Tina! So maybe not all hope is lost- lol!
> And from another thread it sounds like counter service food is pretty crazy too.
> We are staying at Homewood Suites (also a new hotel for us) so I might search what other restaurants are near there.
> When the kids were little... food was not a Disneyland priority... groceries to the hotel room was more how we ate.
> Now as all adults they enjoy food, and drink! lol


And if you do not snag a reservation beforehand, check reservations the day before you want to dine, as some people release reservations the day before, if they decide not to dine, so they do not get charged the $10 cancellation/no show fee.


----------



## bethwc101

Just a heads up. Trader Sam's had been showing no schedule for 11/12. Checking every day. Just got on today and they have the schedule but show no availability.  Don't know if they haven't actually released the reservations yet or if I didn't get my mouse dining notifications.  You just might want to check your notifications.


----------



## Pluto468

NVDis said:


> We have been to DL about 10 times, but not since 2015. So I realize much as changed... especially with CoVid.
> We finally coordinated our 3 adult children and on boyfriend for a Nov 11-14 very belated grad trip for my son (class 2020- trip was canceled) and a slightly early 50 bday trip for my husband (bday early Dec.)
> 
> Tickets purchased w/reservations.  But this dining thing?  It appears that we are already out of lucky? The website indicates _nothing_ available _anywhere_ for afternoon or evening Nov 11-13.  I realize it's a holiday weekend.... and staffing etc, but I just didn't anticipate ZERO sit down dining options. Might it change? Do I just get on the dining website multiple times a day? and hope? or willing calling be any better?  Thanks...  we'd wanted Lamp Light Lounge for a bday lunch or dinner with cake for husband... but I guess not.
> 
> I've always fancied myself an excellent Disney planner...  but clearly CoVid has changed it all more than I realized.  THank you!




Maybe check again. I just looked and I saw multiple reservations available for Nov 11-13. I suppose it depends on what you're looking for, though. I always search the hours, not "lunch" etc.


----------



## DiznyDiva

They released hours for BB a few days before they ACTUALLY released the reservations. So between tonight  and Friday, I would guess.  Carnation has now released hours too. Those were not there earlier today, I have been checking daily. I checked my mouse dining and none of them have found reservations.. YET.

As Scar would say.. BE PREPARED.... it's happening soon...


----------



## NVDis

> you just might want to check your notifications


what notifications?


----------



## Mulan's Ma

They just released a bunch for Thanksgiving!  I got BB!!!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

They’ve just loaded a bunch for Thanksgiving week.
Was able to secure a few for 8 people too!


----------



## bethwc101

Trader Sam's just dropped for 11/12


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Wooohoooooo got BB for Thanksgiving plus Carnation Cafe and Trader Sam's for our other days. Any reason Carnation isn't having dinner?


----------



## NVDis

> Trader Sam's just dropped for 11/12


I Just checked every time between 12 noon and 9 pm for a party of 6. Nothing.


----------



## 2tinkerbell

Just got Plaza Inn and Carnation for early December.  Storytellers has the times listed but nothing yet.  Headed back to bed so I can check at 4am (3amPST).


----------



## NVDis

Do they open things up at a certain times? Is that the 3 am check in?
I realize the 60 day mark. But like Traders Sams above for 11/12, I had no luck. I just thought maybe there was a certain time of the day (any given day) that they released more reservations.  Thanks.


----------



## Lisa24jks

2tinkerbell said:


> Just got Plaza Inn and Carnation for early December.  Storytellers has the times listed but nothing yet.  Headed back to bed so I can check at 4am (3amPST).



Can I ask how early in December? I was able to get Wine Country Trattoria just now for the 4th, but am still waiting for Carnation and Riverbelle for the 5th of December. (At least they're making progress!)


----------



## fly girl

Thanksgiving week just dropped a bunch. Didn’t see Oga’s, but scored Napa Rose, Blue Bayou, Trader Sams, and Carnation! 

Thank you Mouse Dining for waking me up!!! Don’t care that it’s 1am. SCORE!!!


----------



## Kuilima

Is it possible to add people to your party? I got reservations for 4 at BB, but there are 6 of us.


----------



## 2tinkerbell

Plaza Inn on the 2nd and Carnation Cafe on the 4th.  I don’t see anything for the 5th yet, sorry!


----------



## lily_belle

WOOOOT! Just got BB for dinner on 12/1, plaza inn breakfast on 12/2 and carnation cafe for lunch on 12/2!! I was just getting ready to turn the lights out and head to bed but decided to check my email one last time and there were three of my alerts. I’ve never jumped out of bed so fast. Lol Now all we need is lamplight lounge.


----------



## ttig34

I didnt see any for Lamplight Lounge, anybody else see those available?


----------



## lily_belle

ttig34 said:


> I didnt see any for Lamplight Lounge, anybody else see those available?


Nope, still not available for my dates 11/29-12/3.


----------



## fly girl

ttig34 said:


> I didnt see any for Lamplight Lounge, anybody else see those available?



I didn’t see Lamplight Lounge either.


----------



## tlcdoula

I got everything for our trip except for BB.  Now to get all my plans figured out.   Thank you all for posting!!  I was able to run off the floor at work and book some


----------



## Lisa24jks

2tinkerbell said:


> Plaza Inn on the 2nd and Carnation Cafe on the 4th.  I don’t see anything for the 5th yet, sorry!



thank you!!! Looks like the 4th is the cutoff point for now based on everyone’s posts so far.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## taaren

Got most of what I wanted for Thanksgiving week! Trader Sam's didn't have any parties for five or six that I saw so I took the time I wanted for a slightly smaller party than we have, but that will work out. 


NVDis said:


> I Just checked every time between 12 noon and 9 pm for a party of 6. Nothing.


Me, too.


----------



## Angel141925

Thanks everyone!!! Got my plaza inn reservations. That the only one I was super stressed about.


----------



## ishbit92

Just was able to get BB reservations on the 5th! Soooo happy. Got Trader Sam's for the 4th too. Glad that they came out at only 11pm AK time when I'm still awake.


----------



## l4dyj8

Seems like many 12/5 dates released around 12m PT…? (I happened to get a notification for Carnation for November dates at 10pm. But decided to look again at 12m. Maybe more were up earlier but Blue Bayou was definitely new at 12m!
Blue Bayou, Carnation, Plaza Inn, Carthay, Napa Rose, Trader Sam’s. Didn’t see Lamplight.


----------



## jadepansy459

Does anybody know if Plaza Inn is unavailable for booking reservations for lunch / dinner? It seems to only show breakfast times. Was really hoping for a dinner res.


----------



## LeeLeeLuvsDisney

I have insomnia tonight. I'm never up at 5am. Just happened to look here and then hit the Disneyland app and I got Carnation and Oga's for our trip! Thanks for the tips, everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamin of Dole Whip

Hey everyone! Got all my ressies booked for the last week of Nov/first of Dec. Carthay/Napa Rose/Plaza Inn bfast/Cafe Orleans/Carnation lunch. The only thing I didn’t see is lamplight. So excited!! My dining notification app notified me at around 12 AM EST.
Thanks for everyone’s help getting sorted and prepped for this very random new process! So grateful for these Boards!


----------



## Dreamin of Dole Whip

Dreamin of Dole Whip said:


> Hey everyone! Got all my ressies booked for the last week of Nov/first of Dec. Carthay/Napa Rose/Plaza Inn bfast/Cafe Orleans/Carnation lunch. The only thing I didn’t see is lamplight. So excited!! My dining notification app notified me at around 12 AM EST.
> Thanks for everyone’s help getting sorted and prepped for this very random new process! So grateful for these Boards!


UPDATE! Lamplight just dropped!! Snagged it too!


----------



## 2tinkerbell

Just got Trader Sam’s.  I am surprised!  It is 60 days out.  Disney got their act together.   Yeah!


----------



## MegMouseketeer

taaren said:


> Got most of what I wanted for Thanksgiving week! Trader Sam's didn't have any parties for five or six that I saw so I took the time I wanted for a slightly smaller party than we have, but that will work out.
> 
> Me, too.


 
Me three! I need a party of 5 and could only get 4. Hopefully if we ask early enough they can add the extra person or someone will have to rotate out. I would trade my Blue Bayou reservation for a good Trader Sam’s


----------



## SeaDis

Just cancelled Blue Bayou Nov 22nd 11:00 AM - 5 people
Sorry, would have coordinated, but had a conflict and had to grab another reservation quickly


----------



## Pluto468

Yay! Finally! Got everything including Oga's, which I've never even seen before. Also LL brunch, which I really wanted to try. I saw most things late last night but was up at 4am for some reason and that's when I got Oga's, Plaza Inn and Carnation cafe


----------



## Malcon10t

Got our 6 for Carnation beakfast and lunches for Thanksgiving and Veteran's Day weekends!  Can't wait to be back for both.  Not sure about the new breakfast menus.  Got 6 at Lamplight, but might drop it.


----------



## Malcon10t

Kuilima said:


> Is it possible to add people to your party? I got reservations for 4 at BB, but there are 6 of us.


Be prepared that they won't be able to.  You have booked a 4 top table.  If you book a 5, they can frequently add 1-3 seats to that, but rarely can add to a 4 top.  I would keep checking for a larger sized party.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Kuilima said:


> Is it possible to add people to your party? I got reservations for 4 at BB, but there are 6 of us.


You can try editing it in app and see if anything pops up, but I wouldn’t show up expecting they can add 2 more people to it. If it’s later in your trip, you can stop by and ask to see what they say.


----------



## Kuilima

Malcon10t said:


> Be prepared that they won't be able to.  You have booked a 4 top table.  If you book a 5, they can frequently add 1-3 seats to that, but rarely can add to a 4 top.  I would keep checking for a larger sized party.


Ok thanks! Does Carnation Cafe serve a Thanksgiving meal? I have ressies for 6 at carnation also, so I could cancel the BB. All I want is the traditional turkey meal on Thanksgiving.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Kuilima said:


> Ok thanks! Does Carnation Cafe serve a Thanksgiving meal? I have ressies for 6 at carnation also, so I could cancel the BB. All I want is the traditional turkey meal on Thanksgiving.


A lot of them do, so I assume they will this year too, but so far they haven’t released any holiday menus. I’d hold on to it until they do and then see if you want to keep it.


----------



## Malcon10t

Kuilima said:


> Ok thanks! Does Carnation Cafe serve a Thanksgiving meal? I have ressies for 6 at carnation also, so I could cancel the BB. All I want is the traditional turkey meal on Thanksgiving.


We won't know til they all announce their menus.  Blue Bayou may not have turkey either.


----------



## MegMouseketeer

Do you guys think they will release more Trader Sam times for after 11/10?  I only noticed dinner times and no afternoon times.  Do you think those are coming?


----------



## ttig34

jadepansy459 said:


> Does anybody know if Plaza Inn is unavailable for booking reservations for lunch / dinner? It seems to only show breakfast times. Was really hoping for a dinner res.


Plaza Inn only does reservations for breakfast, not lunch or dinner.


----------



## MrMerge

Hey Ya'll,

Long time listening, first time caller. Has anyone seen any reservations available for the Plaza Inn for dinner?

Thanks in advance.

Answered literally seconds before I posted.


----------



## jadepansy459

ttig34 said:


> Plaza Inn only does reservations for breakfast, not lunch or dinner.


Thank you


----------



## lily_belle

Got  lamplight lounge booked! I’m honestly amazed I got all the reservations I wanted for my trip.


----------



## GrizzlyGirl

I got reservations for 12/3-12/6.  12/7 is not posted yet.  But I got everything we wanted!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Is Carnation Cafe only doing breakfast and lunch since they reopened? Noticed there wasn't an option for dinner when I booked or on the menu.


----------



## lily_belle

TikiTikiFan said:


> Is Carnation Cafe only doing breakfast and lunch since they reopened? Noticed there wasn't an option for dinner when I booked or on the menu.


Yep! I saw on Twitter a couple weeks ago someone said there was no timeline yet for adding dinner back.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

lily_belle said:


> Yep! I saw on Twitter a couple weeks ago someone said there was no timeline yet for adding dinner back.



Good to know, thank you!

We're all set- got every dining reservation we wanted so now I can finally relax!


----------



## NVDis

What is this Mouse Dining alert?


----------



## Angel141925

Dang Ogas filled up fast!! Wonder if they’ll drop more.


----------



## avalon451

Angel141925 said:


> Dang Ogas filled up fast!! Wonder if they’ll drop more.


Yeah, I just wandered on this morning not really expecting anything for 12/2 and 12/3, and jumped when I saw a bunch of stuff. But no Oga’s - already gone. I’m solo for this quick 2-day trip, I’m betting it shouldn’t be too hard to get on the walk up list if I get there early. I prefer standing at the bar anyway. 
I did snag a Lamplight Lounge for 5 pm on the 3rd!


----------



## CandyMouse

I got Carnation Cafe for lunch our 1st DL day--Yay!! I don't have anything booked for our last 2 days- DL and DCA on Nov. 22nd and 23rd for 6 of us, I'll just keep checking. I did get LL earlier for dinner and Catal for dinner for our 1st two days!


----------



## ishbit92

Well in the middle of the night I missed out on Oga's for the 5th. Got my alert texts from Mouse Watcher at like 1:15am. I was able to get Lamplight Lounge for the 6th when I woke up though. So now I have us booked for dinner 3 nights in a row! Going to hope and pray that more Oga's dates will drop when I'm awake (or turn my notifications up louder, it is a blessing and a curse being able to sleep through noises..more of a curse in this case).


----------



## ishbit92

NVDis said:


> What is this Mouse Dining alert?


One of the dining alert websites is called Mouse Watcher. I believe there's another alert site but I don't know what it's called. You pay a monthly subscription and they text/email you the moment a reservation becomes available. I would have probably missed out on getting Trader Sam's, Blue Bayou, and Lamplight Lounge if it wasn't for Mouse Watcher.


----------



## Gypsybear

Not sure what happened last night, but around 10pm CST, we got notifications of several openings for Carnation Cafe, and even for Blue Bayou.  So, I booked a 2nd Carnation Cafe, and a Blue Bayou dinner for our last night of the trip.  It'll be a nice way to end our vacation.  BTW, this was for the first week of November....if that helps anyone.


----------



## Lisa24jks

I'm cancelling a Carnation breakfest reservation for 12/5 at 9:00 am right now if anyone needs to pick one up.


----------



## tankgirl!

I noticed that Storytellers shows as "Closed" on Thanksgiving. Is that really the case or will the be doing some sort of special event? Does anyone have any info? Thanks!


----------



## 2tinkerbell

tankgirl! said:


> I noticed that Storytellers shows as "Closed" on Thanksgiving. Is that really the case or will the be doing some sort of special event? Does anyone have any info? Thanks!



I noticed the same thing yesterday when they added time slots to their reservations.  It hadn’t shown up before then.


----------



## underminer

MegMouseketeer said:


> Do you guys think they will release more Trader Sam times for after 11/10?  I only noticed dinner times and no afternoon times.  Do you think those are coming?


I was able to get 11:30am reservations on 11/12


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

TikiTikiFan said:


> Good to know, thank you!
> 
> We're all set- got every dining reservation we wanted so now I can finally relax!


It feels so good, doesn’t it?!



tankgirl! said:


> I noticed that Storytellers shows as "Closed" on Thanksgiving. Is that really the case or will the be doing some sort of special event? Does anyone have any info? Thanks!


My guess is that they will be doing some sort of Thanksgiving dinner there and that will change when they finally announce those plans.


----------



## Mulan's Ma

ishbit92 said:


> One of the dining alert websites is called Mouse Watcher. I believe there's another alert site but I don't know what it's called. You pay a monthly subscription and they text/email you the moment a reservation becomes available. I would have probably missed out on getting Trader Sam's, Blue Bayou, and Lamplight Lounge if it wasn't for Mouse Watcher.



I signed up fro both of them besides obsessively checking the Disneyland site directly.  I 100% agree that I wouldn't have gotten my BB reservation without my alerts.  Mouse Watcher (paid) alerts came via text and Mouse Dining (free) cam via eMail.  I would still sign up for both in the future but it was interesting to see that the BB alert I was able to book came in a full 2 minutes earlier with Mouse Dining.


----------



## rihardxl200

ttig34 said:


> Plaza Inn only does reservations for breakfast, not lunch or dinner.


Wait a second! Is Plaza Inn really currently open for dinner? I wonder why the website doesn’t list operating times past breakfast. This is a game changer for our plans if this is true. I need that fried chicken for our trip!!!


----------



## GBRforWDW

rihardxl200 said:


> Wait a second! Is Plaza Inn really currently open for dinner? I wonder why the website doesn’t list operating times past breakfast. This is a game changer for our plans if this is true. I need that fried chicken for our trip!!!


Yes, they have lunch and dinner as a quick service option between 12pm and 9pm


----------



## rihardxl200

Thank you!


----------



## rihardxl200

One more question on the subject of dinning. Does anyone know if any sort of entertainment has returned to the stage at French Market Restaurant?


----------



## V & S

Just got everything I wanted for 12/7! Whoo hoo! Carthay, BB, Carnation.


----------



## GrizzlyGirl

So it seems like for the last few days reservations have started to drop at 60 days out.    Time for cautious optimism?


----------



## roxy72

My husbands birthday is on 12/7, and we arrive to start our honeymoon trip same day. Today is 60 days out so he woke up at 3am to snag Blue Bayou. The times went SO QUICK! He tried to choose 4pm and later, but then it would go away while he tried to confirm. He snagged 2pm but we will likely cancel since that's when we usually make it into Anaheim, so we'll try again for another day. Gosh, this is competitive, even at 3am!


----------



## mkm1998

Does anyone know why Oga's Cantina says it's closing at 3p on Tuesday 12/7? Missed out last night on the reservations opening, but confused why it's not listed as being open later


----------



## Gypsybear

I can definitely vouch for the usefulness of Mouse Dining.....I was able to snag 4 reservations through their alerts...at less than 30 days out from our trip, no less....  

Still holding out hope for Carthay, but my point is don't give up...I'm hoping everyone gets the ressies they're looking for.


----------



## Jeff Singleton

I missed everything on the big release the other night....bad timing on my part as I was unable to book anything at 60 over the weekend....and then they decide to do things correctly.  I wanted BB on my birthday Dec. 4  so badly......traveling from Maine and first time back in about 10 years.  Oh well....there's always Earl of Sandwich.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Jeff Singleton said:


> I missed everything on the big release the other night....bad timing on my part as I was unable to book anything at 60 over the weekend....and then they decide to do things correctly.  I wanted BB on my birthday Dec. 4  so badly......traveling from Maine and first time back in about 10 years.  Oh well....there's always Earl of Sandwich.


If you go to the restaurant as soon as it opens, you might be able to get on the walk up wait list, as well.


----------



## Pluto468

Jeff Singleton said:


> I missed everything on the big release the other night....bad timing on my part as I was unable to book anything at 60 over the weekend....and then they decide to do things correctly.  I wanted BB on my birthday Dec. 4  so badly......traveling from Maine and first time back in about 10 years.  Oh well....there's always Earl of Sandwich.




Maybe something will open up for that day, or another day you're there. Keep checking. I agree about trying the walk up wait list, too.


----------



## Pluto468

mkm1998 said:


> Does anyone know why Oga's Cantina says it's closing at 3p on Tuesday 12/7? Missed out last night on the reservations opening, but confused why it's not listed as being open later




I was wondering about that, too. All I can think of is the Merriest Nite on the 7th, but I'm not sure why that would matter in Galaxy's edge.


----------



## RadarTechnician

This weekend is the first trip where we had no luck reserving any dining, save for breakfast at Goofy's Kitchen.  Yes I tried making a reservation for Blue Bayou 60 days before at midnight...


----------



## buffalobasingal

Finally got a res at Blue Bayou! That fills our Disney Dining bingo card . Yay! Now I can stop jumping for my phone the instant I get a text for dining alerts!


----------



## 2tinkerbell

Sorry the question was already answered.


----------



## DYOBL0305

Feeling bummed - I’ve been checking for the 3rd of December for Plaza Inn and haven’t found anything. However, when I checked for the following week I found several open slots - did I miss it?


----------



## mcrowder1978

Pluto468 said:


> I was wondering about that, too. All I can think of is the Merriest Nite on the 7th, but I'm not sure why that would matter in Galaxy's edge.



I am surprised it is at 3 instead of 5 like the other places because of the Merriest Nites.   Unfortunately Galaxy's Edge isn't going to be open during the after hours party, neither is Critter Country from what I have found.


----------



## kikismom

We are back from our trip and I said I would update on the large group issue. We had 2 reservations for 4 people at Ralph Brennan's, Plaza Inn, and Tortilla Jo's. I went early to each place and explained that I was unable to get a table for 9 and the max I could get back as tables for 4. At each place they sat our table of 9 together at our reservation time.


----------



## Mom of three

We just returned, had success getting Cafe Orleans while we were there, it popped up last minute. Also successfully did walk up at La Brea Bakery and Ralph Brennans, no reservations. 

side note...La Brea Bakery honestly had some of THE BEST clam chowder we've ever had and the service was top notch. 10/10


----------



## justinslot

Well I wasn't looking for Napa Rose reservations this morning but since there was one during the time of my stay I went with it. Never eaten there before but it seems to be well thought of.

I was looking for Carthay reservations but I just found out they took the biscuits off the menu?? What the heck. That was like 70% of my interest in the place. I guess I will still see if I can randomly grab a seat at the bar for one of those ice sphere drinks. But I'm mostly looking at non-Disney dining this trip...want to check out two rooftop places: Rise at the Westin where I'm staying, and Blu Sky at the Radisson Blu. Also want one meal at the Packing District...well poutine at the Kroft and drinks at Blind Rabbit.  And then I want to see which of the Morton's/Ruth's Chris/Fleming's triumvirate I can work in. Anaheim is one of the few (only?) places with those three in walking distance of each other.


----------



## Astylla

justinslot said:


> Well I wasn't looking for Napa Rose reservations this morning but since there was one during the time of my stay I went with it. Never eaten there before but it seems to be well thought of.
> 
> I was looking for Carthay reservations but I just found out they took the biscuits off the menu?? What the heck. That was like 70% of my interest in the place. I guess I will still see if I can randomly grab a seat at the bar for one of those ice sphere drinks. But I'm mostly looking at non-Disney dining this trip...want to check out two rooftop places: Rise at the Westin where I'm staying, and Blu Sky at the Radisson Blu. Also want one meal at the Packing District...well poutine at the Kroft and drinks at Blind Rabbit.  And then I want to see which of the Morton's/Ruth's Chris/Fleming's triumvirate I can work in. Anaheim is one of the few (only?) places with those three in walking distance of each other.



Napa Rose is by far my favorite restaurant on property , I often enjoy one late night dinner there between 8:30pm to 9pm. Service is always phenomenal.

For Carthay , their lounge shown as "Alfresco Dining" is FAR SUPERIOR to their current restaurant menu. The biscuits were labor intensive and the bartenders told me they are missed but the kitchen staff doesn't miss prepping them , lol. But yes I was so sad about that as well as I waited years to try them then had them once..womp womp.
Blind Rabbit is on my to do list! If you don't mind going to Fullerton I HIGHLY RECOMMEND "The Cellar" , it was one of the best meals I've had in the area and so unique.


----------



## ktlm

Jeff Singleton said:


> I missed everything on the big release the other night....bad timing on my part as I was unable to book anything at 60 over the weekend....and then they decide to do things correctly.  I wanted BB on my birthday Dec. 4  so badly......traveling from Maine and first time back in about 10 years.  Oh well....there's always Earl of Sandwich.



If you want it badly, use the 2 alert services talked about in the above posts.  I bet you will be able to get it with those.  Make sure they are set to text you- not just E-mail. I got everything I wanted using those even Lamplight Lounge Brunch which was fantastic.   I used the free one until about 2 weeks  before my trip when I started stressing out because I still had a piece missing. I was able to pick up Lamplight and another one I wanted with the free one.   The paid one popped up a ton of reservations.  They are both good-- more often than not the paid one did alert me faster, but not always.  Good luck!!  I hope you get it!


----------



## ktlm

Angel141925 said:


> Dang Ogas filled up fast!! Wonder if they’ll drop more.





avalon451 said:


> Yeah, I just wandered on this morning not really expecting anything for 12/2 and 12/3, and jumped when I saw a bunch of stuff. But no Oga’s - already gone. I’m solo for this quick 2-day trip, I’m betting it shouldn’t be too hard to get on the walk up list if I get there early. I prefer standing at the bar anyway.
> I did snag a Lamplight Lounge for 5 pm on the 3rd!



If you don't get Ogas before your trip definitely try to walk up- even if you can't get on the app list.  It looked to us like it was  especially easy  later in the evening if you can't get in earlier in the day-- and don't believe it when the app says the walk up list is full.  We saw them talking walk ups many times at different parts of the day.  People would just ask if they were talking walk ups and were being told yes to go get in line.  Go over to Oga's and ask a CM if you can't get on the list.  I would walk by and check  multiple times a day until you hit a time they let you in.   We were in Galaxy's Edge and had Ogas reservations both Friday and Saturday night- Friday around 9 and Sat. around 10 (park closed at 11).  Both times, they were taking all the people who walked up.  Saturday it wasn't even very full inside.  With a walk up you will be standing-- not seated in a booth, but you will be in the place.


----------



## justinslot

Astylla said:


> Napa Rose is by far my favorite restaurant on property , I often enjoy one late night dinner there between 8:30pm to 9pm. Service is always phenomenal.
> 
> For Carthay , their lounge shown as "Alfresco Dining" is FAR SUPERIOR to their current restaurant menu. The biscuits were labor intensive and the bartenders told me they are missed but the kitchen staff doesn't miss prepping them , lol. But yes I was so sad about that as well as I waited years to try them then had them once..womp womp.
> Blind Rabbit is on my to do list! If you don't mind going to Fullerton I HIGHLY RECOMMEND "The Cellar" , it was one of the best meals I've had in the area and so unique.



Hey, my res is for 8:30! I'm a late eater myself.

Is the "al fresco dining" the same as bar seating? I used to have good luck getting a walk up seat at the bar as a single traveller in the Before Times, not sure if that's still possible. Oh, and thanks for the rec...man French food, that looks great. Maybe I can fit that in too somehow.


----------



## Disney0010

Disney needs to be more consistent on dropping all reservations at 60 days out. They seem to do a better job with WDW in this area or at least that’s been my experience.

Also, I have read here on the boards that some book multiple reservations on the same day and will then cancel the ones that they decide not to use at a later date. I have posted this before but I would love to see Disney require a deposit per person paid at the time of booking for each person being reserved. Something like $5 - $10.00 PP for lunch and $10 - $20.00 PP for dinner. Deposit would be placed again final amount of meal. Maybe that would cut down on abuse if people had to fork over funds to reserve. This seems to be more of an issue at WDW than here at DL. Just my two cents but Disney needs to add this to the list.


----------



## taaren

roxy72 said:


> My husbands birthday is on 12/7, and we arrive to start our honeymoon trip same day. Today is 60 days out so he woke up at 3am to snag Blue Bayou. The times went SO QUICK! He tried to choose 4pm and later, but then it would go away while he tried to confirm. He snagged 2pm but we will likely cancel since that's when we usually make it into Anaheim, so we'll try again for another day. Gosh, this is competitive, even at 3am!


Keep the 2p, if you show up at 4p they'll still seat you. Anytime after your reservation time they'll honor it. If you show up before, you will be second-tier priority to those who have current-time or earlier reservations, but they'll still seat you.


----------



## taaren

I've been chasing and failing miserably at attaining Carnation reservations for last weekend for a month and a half. Logging in within a minute after alerts and still not getting those timeslots was really frustrating for so many weeks. 

Magically, when my plane landed in SNA on Friday, a notification popped up while we were waiting for our Lyft and I actually got a slot for Sunday. Later that night a Saturday spot showed up that I was able to snag as well. We ended up eating there twice in two days, so the frustration was worth it I guess? 

Don't lose hope! I'd given up and tossed in the towel until we landed for that trip. Apparently a lot of people cancel in an under-24-hour timeframe.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

taaren said:


> Keep the 2p, if you show up at 4p they'll still seat you. Anytime after your reservation time they'll honor it. If you show up before, you will be second-tier priority to those who have current-time or earlier reservations, but they'll still seat you.


No they won’t. This is not good advice.


----------



## cruisehopeful

Checking throughout the day works sometimes. I've been looking for Magic Key Terrace and/or Lamplight for this weekend and finally just got Magic Key terrace for Sunday afternoon. I'll still be checking regularly for Lamplight. Last time I went, I was able to book it the day of by checking in the morning. I'm not comfortable clicking through a link via a third party that I have to pay. So, I'm doing it old school.


----------



## Disney0010

CC is still good even with the biscuits off the menu. When we entered to check-in for dinner the bar area was loud. That’s what was nice about dining upstairs. Our server took his time, we were not rushed and the food was great. I booked us again for dinner for our December stay.



justinslot said:


> Well I wasn't looking for Napa Rose reservations this morning but since there was one during the time of my stay I went with it. Never eaten there before but it seems to be well thought of.
> 
> I was looking for Carthay reservations but I just found out they took the biscuits off the menu?? What the heck. That was like 70% of my interest in the place. I guess I will still see if I can randomly grab a seat at the bar for one of those ice sphere drinks. But I'm mostly looking at non-Disney dining this trip...want to check out two rooftop places: Rise at the Westin where I'm staying, and Blu Sky at the Radisson Blu. Also want one meal at the Packing District...well poutine at the Kroft and drinks at Blind Rabbit.  And then I want to see which of the Morton's/Ruth's Chris/Fleming's triumvirate I can work in. Anaheim is one of the few (only?) places with those three in walking distance of each other.


----------



## tlcdoula

Disney0010 said:


> CC is still good even with the biscuits off the menu. When we entered to check-in for dinner the bar area was loud. That’s what was nice about dining upstairs. Our server took his time, we were not rushed and the food was great. I booked us again for dinner for our December stay.



My daughter and I went a couple of years ago on our last trip and just walking up the stairs and seeing all the photos etc was enough for us.  Now the biscuits were amazing as was the rest of our meal but we couldn't believe how beautiful it was.   I have a reservation for our last night there to take dh as he has never been.


----------



## CharleneTheDM

Dumb question...I know it's super hard to get resos for table service restaurants and that mobile ordering has been preferred.
For mobile ordering, do you put in the order the morning you enter the park?
As for Quick Service restaurants like Plaza Inn, do I need to book a seat or mobile order? Or do they only take walk ups?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BadPinkTink

Just a quick question, as I'm keeping watch on this thread for my January trip. I'm specifically looking for Blue Bayou and Ogas as my must dos. I know its all a cluster at the moment just wondering how far out they are currently booking so that I can make a note of when to start my daily checking.


----------



## tsumgirl

BadPinkTink said:


> Just a quick question, as I'm keeping watch on this thread for my January trip. I'm specifically looking for Blue Bayou and Ogas as my must dos. I know its all a cluster at the moment just wondering how far out they are currently booking so that I can make a note of when to start my daily checking.


As of 12/6, they seem to be releasing everything at 60 days out. I was able to book both Blue Bayou and Ogas at 3:00am PT 60 days out, but make sure you're watching the clock. They were both gone in 2 min. or less, especially for weekend dates.


----------



## vacay77

BadPinkTink said:


> Just a quick question, as I'm keeping watch on this thread for my January trip. I'm specifically looking for Blue Bayou and Ogas as my must dos. I know its all a cluster at the moment just wondering how far out they are currently booking so that I can make a note of when to start my daily checking.



You can typically start booking 60 days in advance but that wasn’t our experience this time around.  Blue Bayou didn’t have openings available until 30 days in advance.  But this could change.  I’d start checking 60 days in advance, then every day after that.  I also set up a free alert on Mouse Dining and that’s ultimately what enabled me to get a reservation.


----------



## Disney0010

Here is “my” experience booking dining for December. We’re arriving on Sunday 12/12 so I had to wait until Wednesday to start my process. It took three separate nights/mornings to achieve this.

First, I suggest using the app and not the website. It goes much quicker with processing or at least that was my experience.

Second the reservations do not load until 3:00 AM for each day. The “date“ loaded at midnight on the app but not the restaurant’s or times.  At exactly at 3:00 AM I hit the refresh button and everything popped up. I was able to get all restaurants each day that we wanted including Lamplight Brunch, Carthay Circle, Carnation Cafe, etc.

I also saw times and availability for places like Trader Sams, Oga’s and the other sought after places. The only restaurant that I did not see was UVA for dinner on any of the three nights. Lunch was available to book but not dinner. Other than that it looks as though Disney dropped everything at sixty days out.

Again, this was “my“ experience when it came to booking dining at DL. Good luck to everyone on getting what you want.


----------



## cruisehopeful

CharleneTheDM said:


> Dumb question...I know it's super hard to get resos for table service restaurants and that mobile ordering has been preferred.
> For mobile ordering, do you put in the order the morning you enter the park?
> As for Quick Service restaurants like Plaza Inn, do I need to book a seat or mobile order? Or do they only take walk ups?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You can put in your mobile order at anytime. I usually do mine when I start to think about getting some food. There are time slots that you select for pick up. You could set yours up early in the day as you suggest, or wait until later. They do not start making your order until your time slot begins (30 minute windows) and you click I'm here in the app. It then tells you to go relax and that they will make your order and notify you when it's ready.

Plaza Inn and other quick service are like before where you just get in line. No preordering necessary. Some of the places that have mobile ordering will not accept mobile orders once in a while, but you can still do walk up and wait in line.


----------



## emilyyvic

Can someone please save my sanity and confirm something for me? Is there no 60+X privilege for Guests staying on-site like at WDW? Regularly book WDW trips, December 2021 is our first Disneyland trip and I’m losing my mind. Also, I was logging in at 10AM EST every morning for the  past 4 days to book but am now seeing the dining window opens at 6AM EST? Is this true? I still have 4 more days to book the rest of our dining. TIA!


----------



## GBRforWDW

emilyyvic said:


> Can someone please save my sanity and confirm something for me? Is there no 60+X privilege for Guests staying on-site like at WDW? Regularly book WDW trips, December 2021 is our first Disneyland trip and I’m losing my mind. Also, I was logging in at 10AM EST every morning for the  past 4 days to book but am now seeing the dining window opens at 6AM EST? Is this true? I still have 4 more days to book the rest of our dining. TIA!


You are correct, it's not the same as WDW, everyone is at 60 days out from each day they want to select. 

And yes, 6am ET.


----------



## BadPinkTink

emilyyvic said:


> Can someone please save my sanity and confirm something for me? Is there no 60+X privilege for Guests staying on-site like at WDW? Regularly book WDW trips, December 2021 is our first Disneyland trip and I’m losing my mind. Also, I was logging in at 10AM EST every morning for the  past 4 days to book but am now seeing the dining window opens at 6AM EST? Is this true? I still have 4 more days to book the rest of our dining. TIA!



There is no 60+X privilege for Guests staying on-site at Disneyland California hotels

Dining reservations are being loaded onto the system at 3am PT which is 6am ET


----------



## DizMe

Can I just vent about how much I hate this stupid system???!!! Up at 2:45 am the last 2 days to book stupid dining reservations without a clue how the times will work out for us and not knowing what I'll be able to get the next few days. I end up overbooking, as I don't know whether or not Blue Bayou will be there tomorrow or if I'll be able to grab Carthay restaurant or if I'll want to go back to the Magic Key terrace etc etc. It's a ridiculous game they have us playing. I never had trouble making dining reservations until now.


----------



## CharleneTheDM

cruisehopeful said:


> You can put in your mobile order at anytime. I usually do mine when I start to think about getting some food. There are time slots that you select for pick up. You could set yours up early in the day as you suggest, or wait until later. They do not start making your order until your time slot begins (30 minute windows) and you click I'm here in the app. It then tells you to go relax and that they will make your order and notify you when it's ready.
> 
> Plaza Inn and other quick service are like before where you just get in line. No preordering necessary. Some of the places that have mobile ordering will not accept mobile orders once in a while, but you can still do walk up and wait in line.



Thank you for this!
I have been so disheartened by them not releasing dining reservations 60 days out and slacked off. Now all the dates I'm going are booked out (Dec 4-8) sigh. Does anyone know if they'll be releasing some more? Or should I just lean on DTD dining and Quick Service + Mobile Ordering this visit?


----------



## jordan13402

DizMe said:


> Can I just vent about how much I hate this stupid system???!!! Up at 2:45 am the last 2 days to book stupid dining reservations without a clue how the times will work out for us and not knowing what I'll be able to get the next few days. I end up overbooking, as I don't know whether or not Blue Bayou will be there tomorrow or if I'll be able to grab Carthay restaurant or if I'll want to go back to the Magic Key terrace etc etc. It's a ridiculous game they have us playing. I never had trouble making dining reservations until now.


Im with you...we just did WDW end of June and it was great to only have to get up 1 time at 3am for the entire week we were there (Poly)


----------



## GabrielMom

Has anyone been able to book plaza Inn character dining for December?  I was wondering if it would be available at my 60 day this week.  I dont see hours posted for December.


----------



## tsumgirl

GabrielMom said:


> Has anyone been able to book plaza Inn character dining for December?  I was wondering if it would be available at my 60 day this week.  I dont see hours posted for December.


I didn't book it, but I did see it available to book at 60 days out.


----------



## PRomano

GabrielMom said:


> Has anyone been able to book plaza Inn character dining for December?  I was wondering if it would be available at my 60 day this week.  I dont see hours posted for December.


I booked it at 60 days out


----------



## Pluto468

GabrielMom said:


> Has anyone been able to book plaza Inn character dining for December?  I was wondering if it would be available at my 60 day this week.  I dont see hours posted for December.



I booked it 60 days out, in the middle of the night. I did see one or two times still available early in the morning, around 6am PST.


----------



## cruisehopeful

CharleneTheDM said:


> Does anyone know if they'll be releasing some more? Or should I just lean on DTD dining and Quick Service + Mobile Ordering this visit?


People cancel reservations. You have to keep checking regularly to try to grab something. A few days ago, I got a Magic Key Terrace reservation for this Sunday. A couple weeks ago, I got a day of reservation for Lamplight Lounge. Plan for quick service, but if you want a particular place that requires reservations, keep checking. You can also go to the restaurant first thing in the day and ask if they have any openings later. They may or may not put you on a list for that.

There are a couple paid third party apps that people here use to notify them when reservations come open. I don't want to support that type of thing and I don't like having to click through a third party to go to my Disney account. I just don't trust their security. But, those are options and plenty of people here sing their praises.


----------



## julesann

cruisehopeful said:


> There are a couple paid third party apps that people here use to notify them when reservations come open. I don't want to support that type of thing and I don't like having to click through a third party to go to my Disney account. I just don't trust their security. But, those are options and plenty of people here sing their praises.



I want to add in that you don't need to click through the third party app to get to Disney account.  I find it faster when I get an alert from a third party service to simply note the date/time of the available ADR and go directly to my Disney account to book it.


----------



## the1dog

Just wanted to let everyone know that I was able to get all of the reservations I wanted for our trip Dec. 12-17. But...in order to do that I was up at 3 am every morning since Wednesday to accomplish it. Ridiculous, for sure, but after reading on the boards about the wait times for food and how hard it was to get reservations, I figured it would be worth it. Drastic times call for drastic measures, I guess! I got Trader Sam's for Sunday, Blue Bayou and Carthay Lounge for Monday, Napa Rose for Tuesday, Carnation Cafe and Lamplight Lounge for Wednesday, and Oga's and Cafe Orleans for Thursday. So thanks to everyone for input and tips that I gleaned here!


----------



## Miffy

Deleted. Posted in wrong thread.


----------



## BadPinkTink

a mis understanding, nothing to see here,


----------



## Miffy

BadPinkTink said:


> this is the Disneyland California section and a thread about getting ADR at Disneyland California , California Adventures and Downtown Disney


Oh, so sorry. I was just reading the New Posts and didn't realize. I'll delete it.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

I’m going to be releasing Napa Rose for Friday 10/22 at 6:30pm. If anyone wants to try for it PM me and we can coordinate.


----------



## princessmocha

So just to clarify, reservations go live at 6am EST and hasn't been doing the wonky sometimes at 5:45 or earlier like WDW ones have, right.  I mean, I am going to be up earlier, just in case, but just wanted to check!


----------



## Disney0010

That was my experience last week on all three days that I booked reservations.



princessmocha said:


> So just to clarify, reservations go live at 6am EST and hasn't been doing the wonky sometimes at 5:45 or earlier like WDW ones have, right.  I mean, I am going to be up earlier, just in case, but just wanted to check!


----------



## the1dog

Yes, that was my experience also. I booked 5 days in a row last week and each day the reservations were released at exactly 3 a.m. Pacific time. I tried at just a few minutes before, but they were not available.


----------



## DizMe

Does anyone know about Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen Dec 13-16? It seemed like it was always open for reservations the first few days I was booking my ADRs and suddenly it disappeared. I purposely got other "hot" reservations and waited for JK but now there's nothing anywhere, which is just a little odd considering how many reservations there were before. My sis and I love to go there but I can't really complain since we got a bunch of other good reservations. Just kind of curious if something happened.


----------



## roxy72

the1dog said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that I was able to get all of the reservations I wanted for our trip Dec. 12-17. But...in order to do that I was up at 3 am every morning since Wednesday to accomplish it. Ridiculous, for sure, but after reading on the boards about the wait times for food and how hard it was to get reservations, I figured it would be worth it. Drastic times call for drastic measures, I guess! I got Trader Sam's for Sunday, Blue Bayou and Carthay Lounge for Monday, Napa Rose for Tuesday, Carnation Cafe and Lamplight Lounge for Wednesday, and Oga's and Cafe Orleans for Thursday. So thanks to everyone for input and tips that I gleaned here!


We did the same! We woke up just before 3am to ensure we'd actually be awake and ready to go at 3am, and booked all our reservations, including Blue Bayou (my sweetie will love it), Carnation Cafe, Trader Sams, Lamplight Lounge brunch (if only we could switch our park reservation to start at DCA on this day thou!), Carthay Circle Lounge, Storytellers.. ay ay ay. We'll probably cancel 1 or 2 the day before since that's a LOT of reservations, but waking up early at 60 days out was the only way to 100% secure our reservations.


----------



## ter-moo

Just curious if anyone has had any luck with CALLING for dinner reservations.  I have been checking maniacally for days for ressies on December 1-3, to no avail.  (pretty much all that's available is DTD places) Sometimes in the past (and I know the past hasn't had any real bearing on things lately) I found that CM's could find things that the web site couldn't.  

This is making me so sad since we've been saving up all our Disney credits on our Chase Disney card during the shutdown and have enough to have a LOT of nice meals while there.  For the first time, I'm worried that we won't be able to have those.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

ter-moo said:


> Just curious if anyone has had any luck with CALLING for dinner reservations.  I have been checking maniacally for days for ressies on December 1-3, to no avail.  (pretty much all that's available is DTD places) Sometimes in the past (and I know the past hasn't had any real bearing on things lately) I found that CM's could find things that the web site couldn't.
> 
> This is making me so sad since we've been saving up all our Disney credits on our Chase Disney card during the shutdown and have enough to have a LOT of nice meals while there.  For the first time, I'm worried that we won't be able to have those.



I believe all the dine line employees have not been asked to return. Disney is forcing everyone to arrange their dining on their website and app.


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

ter-moo said:


> Just curious if anyone has had any luck with CALLING for dinner reservations.  I have been checking maniacally for days for ressies on December 1-3, to no avail.  (pretty much all that's available is DTD places) Sometimes in the past (and I know the past hasn't had any real bearing on things lately) I found that CM's could find things that the web site couldn't.
> 
> This is making me so sad since we've been saving up all our Disney credits on our Chase Disney card during the shutdown and have enough to have a LOT of nice meals while there.  For the first time, I'm worried that we won't be able to have those.



Your best bet would be signing up for one of the notification services mentioned in the thread, to pick up any cancellations as they come up.

I too wish they would staff the phone lines again - I have to make reservations for 7-15 people at a time, and doing it online is impossible.


----------



## ter-moo

FeistyDisneyMom said:


> Your best bet would be signing up for one of the notification services mentioned in the thread, to pick up any cancellations as they come up.
> 
> I too wish they would staff the phone lines again - I have to make reservations for 7-15 people at a time, and doing it online is impossible.


I did sign up for Mouse Dining.  So far, nothing.


----------



## tankgirl!

Does anyone have info on Storyteller's for Thanksgiving? Right now there is no availability, but the last time I checked it was showing as "closed." I'd love to go but I might have missed the very brief window when it was available. Thanks!


----------



## longboard55

Storytellers is open


----------



## ktlm

ter-moo said:


> I did sign up for Mouse Dining.  So far, nothing.



Don't give up!      I had the free service set up for quite a while before our October trip for alerts and it worked for one of the reservations I wanted, and then when I still didn't have everything I really wanted (and the times I wanted), I paid for the other service about a week and a half before our trip.   Both are great--- and I noticed that about a week before our trip and especially  all the way through our trip-- my phone was blowing up with alerts.  I already had gotten the rest of  what I wanted with the paid service before we arrived,  but I certainly would have had lots of options.  People change things at the last minute.   For example, we were supposed to do Minnie's breakfast our last morning (Sunday)-- but it had been so crowded in the parks and we had gotten so much less done than usual on this trip  (but had already seen a ton of great characters and felt satisfied with that aspect)   that we decided we didn't want to spend the time there and cancelled the day before.   I'm sure someone got an alert and was thrilled to grab it.   Hopefully you will pick up everything you want.

One thing you do need to do is go into Mouse Dining every few days and be sure your alerts are still showing as active.   I noticed that mine were turning off.   I feel like maybe it was happening when I would click on an alert to try to get the reservation, but the Disney website would tell me I was too late it was gone.   Maybe mouse dining assumed that I had gotten it?  Or maybe they only last a certain amount of time?  Not sure, but I did have to reactivate alerts several times.


----------



## GBRforWDW

ter-moo said:


> I did sign up for Mouse Dining.  So far, nothing.


Lots of restaurants have walk up wait list as well.  I know that's not always helpful when you would rather plan your meal times ahead, but definitely check in at the restaurants for availability day of if the alerts aren't able to help you out.


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

Does BB have a walk-up list or is it reservation only right now?


----------



## 707MickeyGirl

tankgirl! said:


> Does anyone have info on Storyteller's for Thanksgiving? Right now there is no availability, but the last time I checked it was showing as "closed." I'd love to go but I might have missed the very brief window when it was available. Thanks!



I don't think you've missed the window. I'm using *both* of the notification services and have not gotten a hit for 11/25. I think those reservations might be held until 30 days out. I'm just guessing, of course, but I feel pretty comfortable that they haven't been made available yet.


----------



## noisycricket

Anyone heard when Napa Rose will reslease reservation slots for Thanksgiving? That's the one day we're trying to figure out dinner plans. 
Or I guess I have to do the 0300 PDT daily check-in?


----------



## DizMe

FeistyDisneyMom said:


> Does BB have a walk-up list or is it reservation only right now?


I'd be interested to know this as well.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

FeistyDisneyMom said:


> Does BB have a walk-up list or is it reservation only right now?


Many people have reported being able to walk up to BB and get in but it’s very hit or miss.


----------



## CharleneTheDM

For walk-up list, do you scan a QR code? I was playing around with the app and saw there was a button that said "Join Walk-Up List", is there a proximity requirement to join?

Also, Ralph Brennan just released their reservations for 12/4 and 12/5! I thought they were gone, so I'm trying to stay hopeful that other restaurants I want might still have openings or cancellations for 12/6-8. Fingers crossed!


----------



## NVDis

So to clarify, there is no Disney dining phone number currently?
I hadn't looked yet, but my thought was to call, while in the park, on a given day, and check for basically any availability in either park at any restaurant... my thinking was last minute cancellations that they'd be able to see quicker than I could find on the app..

Guess I'll let go of that idea....

T


----------



## BryANDJessMom

so, I guess I am seeing that getting up at 3 am PST is a must? Is that when they release them? Has Disney been good about doing them 60 days out? Or might it be less? 

also, has anyone had success with mouse dining notifications?  

Thanks! Planning first trip in two years. Used to know all the tricks but now feel like a newbie to all of this.


----------



## NVDis

> Used to know all the tricks but now feel like a newbie to all of this.


SAME! lol


----------



## BadPinkTink

BryANDJessMom said:


> so, I guess I am seeing that getting up at 3 am PST is a must? Is that when they release them? Has Disney been good about doing them 60 days out? Or might it be less?
> 
> also, has anyone had success with mouse dining notifications?
> 
> Thanks! Planning first trip in two years. Used to know all the tricks but now feel like a newbie to all of this.



Yes getting up at 3am PST is a must

No Disneyland is not good at loading the reservations at 60 days.

Basically you start checking for reservations at 3am PST on day 60 and then keep checking every day after at 3am PST until you get the dining reservation you want.


----------



## noisycricket

NVDis said:


> So to clarify, there is no Disney dining phone number currently?



Nope. No reservations via the "Dine Line". At least that's what the VM says at 714-781-DINE (3463)


----------



## ter-moo

Ugh.  Mouse dining alerted me last night with one of our requests for December 2, and I immediately got on to grab it and it was already gone.  This just shouldn't be THIS hard...


----------



## smeg3030

Someone probably has already shared this technique but go the actual restaurant page you want to book. (ie. https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disneyland/river-belle-terrace)
Use web not mobile. Click on* Check Availability. *Then* search times* for the times you want to go. You might actually get times there.

What's interesting is, I originally tried to book on my phone. Got the time I wanted but it kept erroring when I wanted to reserve the time. When I got onto the webpage itself, I found out the error was because it couldn't use my credit card on file. (Oddly it's a Disney credit card)


----------



## mich311e

So I'm still a few days out from being able to book reservations for our Christmas trip. But I happened to wake up just before 3 PST this morning and I was looking at the app. I appreciate all the times here!

In the meantime, I booked Christmas dinner at Ballast Point DTD (Separate from Disney reservations) Just in case I can't get an in-park reservation.


----------



## Disney0010

Make sure that you keep your reservation info. We arrived at Splitsville last night and they had no record of our reservation. I pulled up the reservation on my phone to show her. Not sure what would have happened if I didn’t have it. They did not seem busy. Empty tables all around us inside but the hostess wasn’t the most friendly person.


----------



## dcfromva

noisycricket said:


> Anyone heard when Napa Rose will reslease reservation slots for Thanksgiving? That's the one day we're trying to figure out dinner plans.
> Or I guess I have to do the 0300 PDT daily check-in?


  I do not have any information, but I was just looking at the Napa Rose link from the the Disneyland ap and it said, "Thanksgiving Day reservations coming soon. "  (So, assuming they keep their website info updated, it looks like Thanksgiving has not yet been released. )


----------



## dcfromva

It looks like Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen has been released at least through 16 Dec (that's as far as I looked). 

I also saw some times for Disney Princess Breakfast Adventures at Napa Rose through 16 Dec.


----------



## DizMe

dcfromva said:


> It looks like Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen has been released at least through 16 Dec (that's as far as I looked).
> 
> I also saw some times for Disney Princess Breakfast Adventures at Napa Rose through 16 Dec.


Thanks for this! I'd been looking for a JK reservation during our trip, Dec 13-16, and hadn't seen anything. After reading your post I checked and yes! Got one! Thank you for that.


----------



## DizMe

mich311e said:


> In the meantime, I booked Christmas dinner at Ballast Point DTD (Separate from Disney reservations) Just in case I can't get an in-park reservation.


I didn't even think to look up Ballast Point! Thanks for that. I was able to get an outdoor spot for 3 of us Nov 15.


----------



## BryANDJessMom

Just that I would share my experience. I set the alarm for 3 — unfortunately it was 3 pm. I got up at 6:20 am and was able to secure a reservation for 5 people at Lamplighter on 12/20  but really only other reservations were downtown Disney restaurant reservations. I will be trying again tonight for 12/21 but will take better care setting my alarm.


----------



## twodogs

BB was gone in about one minute this morning and Oga’s in two minutes.  I was able to get mine but I was on there right at 5am CST.  Good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## 707MickeyGirl

Storytellers Thanksgiving Dinner ressies are open! Just got ours for 5:55pm!!


----------



## noisycricket

707MickeyGirl said:


> Storytellers Thanksgiving Dinner ressies are open! Just got ours for 5:55pm!!


GAHH. Got Goofy's kitchen. Didn't see anything else available for a party of 3


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

707MickeyGirl said:


> Storytellers Thanksgiving Dinner ressies are open! Just got ours for 5:55pm!!


Ugh was at work and couldn’t access the drop. But congrats!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

So I have for a while had a sneaking suspicion that Disney just “turns off” restaurant reservations after 9pm the night before. I’ve been checking all day for something for tomorrow and there were lots of options all day. 9pm rolls around and nothing is available all day. I even just let a reservation go, and usually I can see it pop back into the pool. Not tonight. Still nothing. I have noticed this a few times before so I thought I would point it out. If you’re looking for last minute cancellations look early.


----------



## MonocularVision

twodogs said:


> BB was gone in about one minute this morning and Oga’s in two minutes.  I was able to get mine but I was on there right at 5am CST.  Good luck tomorrow!!!



I saw two dinner times listed for BB but after clicking on one, I got an error. Oh well, time to try again tonight.


----------



## noisycricket

Anyone have updates on the 3rd party dining websites? Or am I not allowed to talk about that (seemed like it was earlier in the thread)?


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

noisycricket said:


> Anyone have updates on the 3rd party dining websites? Or am I not allowed to talk about that (seemed like it was earlier in the thread)?


I have used the free service and gotten reservations several times that way!


----------



## BryANDJessMom

I was able to get Oga’s right at 3 am last night for Dec 21! Yay! most Everything was gone after I finished booking that.
Good luck all!


----------



## MonocularVision

Finally got Blue Bayou last night! I had been using the website because I heard it can work better but last night finally got it using the app instead.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

I'm going to DL on 10/27 with my brother.  I was trying for Carnation Cafe, and it just wasn't available.  Well, after days of just checking the calendar at various times (whenever I thought about it and was at my computer) a lunchtime table opened up and I snagged it.  I don't think my brother has ever eaten there before, so this will be a fun treat.


----------



## JMommyof3

I"m seeing a few breakfasts options for party of 4/5 on 12/19 if anyone is interested.


----------



## mich311e

Is Carnation Cafe serving dinner now? I only seem to see reservations for breakfast and lunch.


----------



## cruisehopeful

mich311e said:


> Is Carnation Cafe serving dinner now? I only seem to see reservations for breakfast and lunch.


They've been closed whenever I've walked by there in the evenings.


----------



## ter-moo

noisycricket said:


> Anyone have updates on the 3rd party dining websites? Or am I not allowed to talk about that (seemed like it was earlier in the thread)?


I have been, but so far no luck actually GETTING the ressies whenever I get a notification.  Seems they are snatched up pretty much instantly.  I'm going December 1-3.


----------



## DLgal

mich311e said:


> Is Carnation Cafe serving dinner now? I only seem to see reservations for breakfast and lunch.



No dinner yet.


----------



## Bridget522

So can people staying in Disneyland resorts do all their dining based off their check in date? Or do you have do book one day at a time?


----------



## BadPinkTink

Bridget522 said:


> So can people staying in Disneyland resorts do all their dining based off their check in date? Or do you have do book one day at a time?



No the onsite Disneyland hotels can not do all the dining based on the check in date like they can at Walt Disney World. Onsite guests are just the same as everyone else, they can book whenever the dining reservations become available, starting at 60 days out and day by day. All the dining reservations are not being loaded into the system at exactly 60 days out. You start checking at 3am PT on day 60 for your first day and then continue checking day by day at 3am PT until you get the dining reservations that you want.


----------



## Bridget522

BadPinkTink said:


> No the onsite Disneyland hotels can not do all the dining based on the check in date like they can at Walt Disney World. Onsite guests are just the same as everyone else, they can book whenever the dining reservations become available, starting at 60 days out and day by day. All the dining reservations are not being loaded into the system at exactly 60 days out. You start checking at 3am PT on day 60 for your first day and then continue checking day by day at 3am PT until you get the dining reservations that you want.


Thank you!


----------



## NVDis

I paid for a one month subscription for Mousewatchers.
What I REALLY want is Lamp Light, Ogas, or Trader Sams Nov 11-14.... but today, I did get a Sat lunch at Craftsman Bar with this app.  It's not my first choice but it's a place to sit, eat, and re-group.  I've also been trying on my own a couple times a day when I have a min.

We currently have: Nov 11- lunch Carnation Cafe, Nov 12 Craftsman Bar, Nov 13 Wine Country Trattoria
Hoping the app comes through with a diff option for the 12-13, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## 707MickeyGirl

I used the apps as well and was able to get every reservation we wanted - Trader Sam's,  Oga's, Lamplight,  Carthay Lounge, Carnation Café,  Café Orleans, Goofy's Kitchen, Blue Bayou, and Storytellers for Thanksgiving. Most of them dropped at 3am Pacific - but not all of them. Both Trader Sam's and Storytellers dropped mid-day, around 10:30am, and shorter than 60 days. I don't recall how far out Trader Sam's dropped, but Storytellers was 29 days. It's a small investment to use the paid apps, but worth it IMO.


----------



## cruisehopeful

NVDis said:


> I did get a Sat lunch at Craftsman Bar with this app. It's not my first choice but it's a place to sit, eat, and re-group. I've also been trying on my own a couple times a day when I have a min.


Craftsman has the best food onsite in my opinion. It's also one of the easier places to book. So, if you see one of your other choices pop up around the same time, it's worth it to cancel Craftsman since you can pretty easily get that again. 

Based on where you want to dine, it looks like you want a bar/alcohol. If that is the case, you can also do a walk in visit to Hearthstone in the lobby at the Grand. They do have a menu/table service and there is seating indoors or you can ask for to go containers and sit outside. At any rate, as the days get closer, people will likely be cancelling reservations. I hope you get some of the ones that you want. If you don't, go there first thing in the morning and see if they will add you to the walk up list.


----------



## rmonty02

NVDis said:


> I paid for a one month subscription for Mousewatchers.
> What I REALLY want is Lamp Light, Ogas, or Trader Sams Nov 11-14.... but today, I did get a Sat lunch at Craftsman Bar with this app.  It's not my first choice but it's a place to sit, eat, and re-group.  I've also been trying on my own a couple times a day when I have a min.



Is the One Month subscription a calendar month? Or 30-days from when you sign up? I couldn't find that info on their site. TIA


----------



## 707MickeyGirl

rmonty02 said:


> Is the One Month subscription a calendar month? Or 30-days from when you sign up? I couldn't find that info on their site. TIA


It's a month from the day you sign up.


----------



## rmonty02

707MickeyGirl said:


> It's a month from the day you sign up.



Perfect, thank you!


----------



## Astylla

cruisehopeful said:


> Craftsman has the best food onsite in my opinion. It's also one of the easier places to book. So, if you see one of your other choices pop up around the same time, it's worth it to cancel Craftsman since you can pretty easily get that again.



I can't but feel like I'm the only one who had a less than stellar experience at  Craftsman Bar and Grill. No one ackowledged my reservation 30 minutes past , food was cold and mediocore at best , servuce was good but left a sour taste in my mouth to make a special trip over if not staying at the GCH or at least a down time day.
I know I should give it another shot but much prefer Carthay Circle Lounge and can usually snag a reservation there the day before or same day.


----------



## ociana

In light of how large this thread has gotten and just how many logistics now exist for coordinating dining at Disneyland, I have posted in the technical support forum requesting that we get a sub-forum dedicated to just Disneyland dining.  If others support the idea, perhaps post your support as a response over there?  https://www.disboards.com/threads/request-dining-sub-forum-for-disneyland.3857592/ Thanks!


----------



## bethwc101

So I had a trip planned for dapper day weekend.  Well, work just put me on call even though I requested it off months ago.  
I will be canceling my dining res at 5:30 MST. (30 min) I will be canceling in this order. All for parties of 4.
I have Nov
12. Trader Sam's. 10:55pm
13. Ogas. 12:40pm
14. BB. 11:20


----------



## GeneralTso

We just had 2 Blue Bayou spots pop up on the Mousewatchers ap. I know they go quickly but just a heads up. Both are for Nov 11th.


----------



## mcrowder1978

GeneralTso said:


> We just had 2 Blue Bayou spots pop up on the Mousewatchers ap. I know they go quickly but just a heads up. Both are for Nov 11th.



Already gone from what I could tell.   I didnt get the alert either which is a bummer.


----------



## roxy72

Hi all,
Please let me know if I should post this in another thread. I think this is somewhat on-topic since it pertains to dining.  

I'm putting together a list of breakfast options for our upcoming honeymoon- we're staying 4 nights at the GCH. I normally have cereal at home, but while traveling I normally bring bananas for breakfast. My husband might want a more substantial meal though, so this list is mostly for him. He's a meat & potatoes kinda guy, and he's big on breakfast burritos. Does anyone have extra places that you'd recommend (not Starbucks)? Quick service or to-go is best, and we already have reservations for breakfast at Carnation Cafe, Storytellers, and brunch at Lamplight.

Disneyland Park
Red Rose Taverne in Fantasyland  - Beast's burger, Mickey pancake, breakfast platter
Ronto Roaster's in Galaxy's Edge  - Ronto morning wrap
Jolly Holiday - Egg bacon croissant
Cart- Breakfast chimichanga *Does anyone know where this cart is located at? *

DCA
Cappuccino Cart in Pacific Wharf- aka Joffrey's Coffee stand- Chorizo breakfast burrito
Cart- Breakfast chimichanga *Is there a chimichanga cart at DCA too, and if so, where is the location? I'm not 100% about this.*

Downtown Disney
Tangaroa Terrace near DLH - Tangaroa Toast, American breakfast, japanese pancakes
La Brea Bakery- NOT the Express side - Brioche sandwich, breakfast croissant, blueberry pancakes, pecan french toast
Jazz Kitchen (Open at 9am)- Beignets

Hotels:
Craftsman Bar & Grill - Belgian waffle, breakfast burrito, biscuit french toast, American breakfast
Storytellers
Goofy's at DLH


----------



## twodogs

Pym’s in DCA also has some decent breakfast offerings.  We ALWAYS do the beignets at RBJK in DTD on departure day!  They are delicious but very messy!!


----------



## Astylla

Keep checking the app for those reservations. 
In the last 12 hours I've scored the following:

Blue Bayou for tomorrow @7:10pm
Carnation Cafe Breakfast 10/28 @ 10:30am
Trader Sam's Tiki Bar 10/28 @ 4:20pm
Lamplight Brunch 10/29 @ 10:25am


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Astylla said:


> Keep checking the app for those reservations.
> In the last 12 hours I've scored the following:
> 
> Blue Bayou for tomorrow @7:10pm
> Carnation Cafe Breakfast 10/28 @ 10:30am
> Trader Sam's Tiki Bar 10/28 @ 4:20pm
> Lamplight Brunch 10/29 @ 10:25am


Curious how you got Trader Sam’s? Through the app or website? I never ever see it.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Curious how you got Trader Sam’s? Through the app or website? I never ever see it.


I've seen it on both the app and the website, but the reservations go fast!


----------



## Astylla

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Curious how you got Trader Sam’s? Through the app or website? I never ever see it.



I always use the app and just look all the time.
They go fast but I've almost always gotten every reservation I've wanted. I especially look 24 to 36 hours beforehand.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

theluckyrabbit said:


> I've seen it on both the app and the website, but the reservations go fast!


I would love to get Trader Sam’s on 11/1


----------



## DisneylandFan22

Trying to get BB and Lamplight on November 18th and 19th. I’m on Mousewatchers but even if a jump on the app 2 minutes after being notified the reservations seem to be gone.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

DisneylandFan22 said:


> Trying to get BB and Lamplight on November 18th and 19th. I’m on Mousewatchers but even if a jump on the app 2 minutes after being notified the reservations seem to be gone.


More like 30 seconds! I’ve gotten them but only because I was on my computer and opened the email as soon as it arrived in my inbox.


----------



## goodshepherd

YESSSS !!! i got blue bayout on the 26th just now 

just had to wakeup at 3 am to do it hahahah 

no mouse wtachers needed.


----------



## goodshepherd

is blue bayou serving bread again???


----------



## ociana

goodshepherd said:


> YESSSS !!! i got blue bayout on the 26th just now
> 
> just had to wakeup at 3 am to do it hahahah
> 
> no mouse wtachers needed.



Welcome to the 3am club! My group is 17 people so both my husband and I have been up at 3 am the past week securing multiple parties of 6 or less for our trip. Got everything but Christmas brunch at Storyteller's, which hasn't dropped at all yet.


----------



## jessredrabbit

ociana said:


> Welcome to the 3am club! My group is 17 people so both my husband and I have been up at 3 am the past week securing multiple parties of 6 or less for our trip. Got everything but Christmas brunch at Storyteller's, which hasn't dropped at all yet.





ociana said:


> Welcome to the 3am club! My group is 17 people so both my husband and I have been up at 3 am the past week securing multiple parties of 6 or less for our trip. Got everything but Christmas brunch at Storyteller's, which hasn't dropped at all yet.


If you do that how do you know you will sit together we have 7 and I think that’s the reason bluer bayou never comes up for me


----------



## ociana

roxy72 said:


> Hi all,
> Please let me know if I should post this in another thread. I think this is somewhat on-topic since it pertains to dining.
> 
> I'm putting together a list of breakfast options for our upcoming honeymoon- we're staying 4 nights at the GCH. I normally have cereal at home, but while traveling I normally bring bananas for breakfast. My husband might want a more substantial meal though, so this list is mostly for him. He's a meat & potatoes kinda guy, and he's big on breakfast burritos. Does anyone have extra places that you'd recommend (not Starbucks)? Quick service or to-go is best, and we already have reservations for breakfast at Carnation Cafe, Storytellers, and brunch at Lamplight.
> 
> Disneyland Park
> Red Rose Taverne in Fantasyland  - Beast's burger, Mickey pancake, breakfast platter
> Ronto Roaster's in Galaxy's Edge  - Ronto morning wrap
> Jolly Holiday - Egg bacon croissant
> Cart- Breakfast chimichanga *Does anyone know where this cart is located at? *
> 
> DCA
> Cappuccino Cart in Pacific Wharf- aka Joffrey's Coffee stand- Chorizo breakfast burrito
> Cart- Breakfast chimichanga *Is there a chimichanga cart at DCA too, and if so, where is the location? I'm not 100% about this.*
> 
> Downtown Disney
> Tangaroa Terrace near DLH - Tangaroa Toast, American breakfast, japanese pancakes
> La Brea Bakery- NOT the Express side - Brioche sandwich, breakfast croissant, blueberry pancakes, pecan french toast
> Jazz Kitchen (Open at 9am)- Beignets
> 
> Hotels:
> Craftsman Bar & Grill - Belgian waffle, breakfast burrito, biscuit french toast, American breakfast
> Storytellers
> Goofy's at DLH



According to the video I saw about the breakfast chimichanga in DL it is the one next to the boarding area for the boats, just across from the entrance to Big Thunder.

Thank you for the cappuccino cart tip, I would have never considered checking there for a menu!


----------



## ociana

jessredrabbit said:


> If you do that how do you know you will sit together we have 7 and I think that’s the reason bluer bayou never comes up for me



After my two hour hold time calling customer service last week, I was told that we should let them know at check in that we are all together and they will seat us together if possible. With so many people, separate groups is fine for us since you only chat with those you are sitting next to anyway.


----------



## jessredrabbit

ociana said:


> After my two hour hold time calling customer service last week, I was told that we should let them know at check in that we are all together and they will seat us together if possible. With so many people, separate groups is fine for us since you only chat with those you are sitting next to anyway.


Nice ! I may have try and split 3 and 4


----------



## cruisehopeful

roxy72 said:


> Downtown Disney
> Tangaroa Terrace near DLH - Tangaroa Toast, American breakfast, japanese pancakes


Just want to point out that Tangaroa Terrace is in DLH, not Downtown Disney. You do need to go through security to get back to Downtown Disney (which isn't a big deal).
DLH also has the coffee house, which is open in the mornings. I don't know if they have hot food.


----------



## DizMe

A fellow DISer kindly offered to coordinate her cancelation of BB with me. We timed it exactly but it never showed up! Did I manage to miss it in a microsecond? Did it not go back into the pool? I checked over and over and over and never saw it, nor did I get a notification about it from Mouse Dining, which I'd been getting but missing for other times. I even got up at 3 am to see if they'd put it back into the pool with the new ones, but nope.


----------



## ociana

DizMe said:


> A fellow DISer kindly offered to coordinate her cancelation of BB with me. We timed it exactly but it never showed up! Did I manage to miss it in a microsecond? Did it not go back into the pool? I checked over and over and over and never saw it, nor did I get a notification about it from Mouse Dining, which I'd been getting but missing for other times. I even got up at 3 am to see if they'd put it back into the pool with the new ones, but nope.


Was it for the exact same party size?  I have noticed that party size makes a huge difference in what shows up as available.


----------



## DizMe

ociana said:


> Was it for the exact same party size?  I have noticed that party size makes a huge difference in what shows up as available.


Yes, it was.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

DizMe said:


> A fellow DISer kindly offered to coordinate her cancelation of BB with me. We timed it exactly but it never showed up! Did I manage to miss it in a microsecond? Did it not go back into the pool? I checked over and over and over and never saw it, nor did I get a notification about it from Mouse Dining, which I'd been getting but missing for other times. I even got up at 3 am to see if they'd put it back into the pool with the new ones, but nope.


What time? I have found that cancellations don’t go back in the pool if you cancel them after 8 or 9pm.


----------



## roxy72

ociana said:


> According to the video I saw about the breakfast chimichanga in DL it is the one next to the boarding area for the boats, just across from the entrance to Big Thunder.
> 
> Thank you for the cappuccino cart tip, I would have never considered checking there for a menu!


Thank you! I think that I know the cart you're talking about between Big Thunder entrance and the line for the Mark Twain. 

Yeah, apparently the Cappuccino Cart/ Joffrey's (not sure what they're calling it now) has breakfast burritos, croissants, cookies, etc. Who knows if they're any good though!


----------



## roxy72

twodogs said:


> Pym’s in DCA also has some decent breakfast offerings.  We ALWAYS do the beignets at RBJK in DTD on departure day!  They are delicious but very messy!!


Thanks- I forgot to add that one in! My husbands coworker really likes breakfast at Pym's. Oh yes, we love the beignets at Jazz Kitchen- what a treat!


----------



## DizMe

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> What time? I have found that cancellations don’t go back in the pool if you cancel them after 8 or 9pm.


It was 3:35 PM yesterday (Pacific time)


----------



## DisneylandFan22

It feels like Disney should have a waitlist for reservations. The current system just rewards luck/right place right time. I would rather know that I was on a list and if a reservation opens up that meets my parameters, and I had signed up earlier than other people with the same parameters, I will automatically get the reservation. It shouldn't be this stressful all around.


----------



## Astylla

DizMe said:


> A fellow DISer kindly offered to coordinate her cancelation of BB with me. We timed it exactly but it never showed up! Did I manage to miss it in a microsecond? Did it not go back into the pool? I checked over and over and over and never saw it, nor did I get a notification about it from Mouse Dining, which I'd been getting but missing for other times. I even got up at 3 am to see if they'd put it back into the pool with the new ones, but nope.




So I have noticed that canceling doesn't release it immediately like it used to at times. So now for in demand ones I just give the person my name and/or  confirmation number. Basically kind of play it off as , oh yeah my friend made the reservation for me under blah blah , so can try that next time.

Keep looking and don't give up.


----------



## DizMe

Astylla said:


> So I have noticed that canceling doesn't release it immediately like it used to at times. So now for in demand ones I just give the person my name and/or  confirmation number. Basically kind of play it off as , oh yeah my friend made the reservation for me under blah blah , so can try that next time.
> 
> Keep looking and don't give up.


Thanks! That's a good idea.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

DizMe said:


> It was 3:35 PM yesterday (Pacific time)


Oh man, that’s a bummer. Maybe someone grabbed it in one second? Or it never went back in? I have seen my cancelations go back in but sometimes the time will very slightly change. It’s weird.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Astylla said:


> So I have noticed that canceling doesn't release it immediately like it used to at times. So now for in demand ones I just give the person my name and/or  confirmation number. Basically kind of play it off as , oh yeah my friend made the reservation for me under blah blah , so can try that next time.
> 
> Keep looking and don't give up.


That’s very nice of you! Don’t you take a risk of them not showing up & you being charged the $10/per person no show fee?


----------



## DizMe

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Oh man, that’s a bummer. Maybe someone grabbed it in one second? Or it never went back in? I have seen my cancelations go back in but sometimes the time will very slightly change. It’s weird.


I don't know. I kept updating by switching the time from 11 to 11:30, back and forth, and it simply never showed up. We coordinated it so I was right on it when she canceled but I never saw it come up. She got confirmation that she'd canceled so that part went through. I had a *********** alert set for the date and time as well but nothing showed up from them, either.


----------



## Dug720

ter-moo said:


> I have been, but so far no luck actually GETTING the ressies whenever I get a notification.  Seems they are snatched up pretty much instantly.  I'm going December 1-3.



The things to remember are: 
* there are a few of those reservation search services
* NONE of them restrict it to only one party per size/time slot searching for a reservation; there could be 50+ parties searching tor say Blue Bayou at 12:30pm on a given day on each of the search sites for example (and not all overlapping people with searches on more than one)
* if they find an opening, they cannot hold it, so even as they are notifying all the people who have that search, anyone searching randomly on their own could find it and book it

So yes, the search services can help, but there are no guarantees because of all the variables. Unless and until they can only search for one party of each size at each time slot AND place a hold on the reservation until they contact you, there will always be multiple people going for the same slot at the push of "OMG AVAILABLE!" even while people not signed up for the service(s) can search and book.


----------



## mich311e

I'm going to let go of 2 reservations I got on 12/23 because I got them for the 24th & 25th.

12/23 Lamplight Lounge at 6:35
12/23 Trader Sam's 7:45

I know that doesn't help because we don't know when they go back in the queue. But if you are looking for that day maybe look for those times.


----------



## cocofan

I am going to let go of a couple of reservations as well.

11/23 8:20am    Plaza Inn
11/26 12:45pm  Storytellers


----------



## Ladyslug

roxy72 said:


> Disneyland Park
> Red Rose Taverne in Fantasyland  - Beast's burger, Mickey pancake, breakfast platter
> Ronto Roaster's in Galaxy's Edge  - Ronto morning wrap
> Jolly Holiday - Egg bacon croissant
> Cart- Breakfast chimichanga *Does anyone know where this cart is located at? *
> 
> DCA
> Cappuccino Cart in Pacific Wharf- aka Joffrey's Coffee stand- Chorizo breakfast burrito
> Cart- Breakfast chimichanga *Is there a chimichanga cart at DCA too, and if so, where is the location? I'm not 100% about this.*


I can 100% vouch for the Ronto Morning Wrap -- so tasty!  And the breakfast chimichanga was at the top of my husband's Disneyland food list (ok, second below Blue Bayou).  It can be found at the Ship to Shore Marketplace cart just past the loading area for the Columbia and Mark Twain.

I don't personally know of any places in DCA that serve the breakfast chimichanga, but it's usually at places that serve turkey legs during the day, so maybe check Poultry Palace in Pixar Pier in the morning?  The Shawarma Palace cart near Guardians also serves breakfast food -- we had an Impossible breakfast wrap there and it was quite a good breakfast on-the-go.


----------



## goodshepherd

lol why does the river bell restaurant suck so bad??

i mean its always available for reservation too. lol


why dont they plow it down and put in something else hmmm


----------



## Pluto468

goodshepherd said:


> lol why does the river bell restaurant suck so bad??
> 
> i mean its always available for reservation too. lol
> 
> 
> why dont they plow it down and put in something else hmmm



I know what you mean! That used to be our favorite restaurant, and they had a really great breakfast back in the day. I always reserve there but then cancel because there's just nothing that great on the menu. Also we went there for the Fantasmic dinner 2 years ago and the food was awful.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

goodshepherd said:


> lol why does the river bell restaurant suck so bad??
> 
> i mean its always available for reservation too. lol
> 
> 
> why dont they plow it down and put in something else hmmm


That menu is so unappealing to me. I guess enough people like it?


----------



## ociana

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> That menu is so unappealing to me. I guess enough people like it?


Everyone has different taste preferences. Personally, their menu is my favorite of the current in park table service options.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

ociana said:


> Everyone has different taste preferences. Personally, their menu is my favorite of the current in park table service options.


Yes, this was my point. But I will say this is the one restaurant inside DL that consistently has resturant reservations available when everything else is booked solid.


----------



## goodshepherd

they have times open on xmas day right now !!! lol 

river bell......



u know when the bbq bucket ranch closed down (one of our fav places to chill) we ran over to the river bell and tried its faire.....

but yah now the menu changed a bit hmmm.


man we are some serious bbq hogs though hahahahah


on our halloween trip to disneyland, this is how we roll at bengals 

$80 bux of bengals for 2 peeps hahahahah 

im not a big boy either, i do usa triathlon hahahaha

mmmmm bengals



fancy like....... bengals on a saturday night done just right.......


----------



## mcrowder1978

I was finally able to snag BB at lunch on 11/12.  I missed the notification for one through Mouse Dining last night but just happened to have my email up at work and saw an alert go through about 45 minutes ago and to my surprise it was still available when I clicked on it.   This is the one I really wanted to get...the trip would have still been great without it but finally going to be able to be on the other side and not just floating past.


----------



## DisneyKidds

Just snagged Napa Rose for this coming Sunday night for our party of 3!

That replaced our GCH Craftsman Bar reservation for Sunday night.

That allowed us to pick up GCH Craftsman Bar for Saturday, replacing our reservation for  River Belle.  Especially after the recent posts….happy to ditch that one!


----------



## l4dyj8

ociana said:


> Everyone has different taste preferences. Personally, their menu is my favorite of the current in park table service options.


I liked the fried chicken. I think it had a slight kick to it. I honestly can't recall. My complaint was that a lot of the seats were out in the sun with no shade. But I think that has been fixed...?


----------



## roxy72

Is there a Festival of Holidays or holiday food 2021 thread yet? I am asking since I was watching KTLA at a hotel yesterday morning (11/1) and they had a special about Disneyland, including food coming to the Festival of Holidays! I snagged a quick picture (see below). I wonder if anyone else watched it or happened to record it.


ETA: I found the news clip on their website! The food items are 2:15 in.
https://ktla.com/entertainment/ktla...ay-party-at-disney-california-adventure-park/


----------



## DizMe

roxy72 said:


> Is there a Festival of Holidays or holiday food 2021 thread yet? I am asking since I was watching KTLA at a hotel yesterday morning (11/1) and they had a special about Disneyland, including food coming to the Festival of Holidays!



Oh man, that Santa hat with peppermint and chocolate ganache and tiny macarons?! I want to try that! Normally, I stay away from all of that food coloring, but I really want to taste that hat


----------



## DLgal

DizMe said:


> Oh man, that Santa hat with peppermint and chocolate ganache and tiny macarons?! I want to try that! Normally, I stay away from all of that food coloring, but I really want to taste that hat



I'm fairly certain that Disney uses a natural red food coloring for the macarons, because the raspberry one never tastes bitter and red food coloring ALWAYS tastes bitter. I think they use a beet extract.


----------



## roxy72

The Disneyland Christmas Foodie Guide came out today! I bet someone else posted about it already, but since I sorta referenced it above, below is a link for anyone who is curious or anxiously awaiting all these goodies:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...isneyland-resort-the-merriest-place-on-earth/


----------



## LeeLeeLuvsDisney

roxy72 said:


> The Disneyland Christmas Foodie Guide came out today! I bet someone else posted about it already, but since I sorta referenced it above, below is a link for anyone who is curious or anxiously awaiting all these goodies:
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...isneyland-resort-the-merriest-place-on-earth/



My husband and I are reading the guide right now and drooling! LOL! I just told him we're going to have to eat at least 4 meals a day while at Disneyland so we can try all the holiday foods!!!!!!!


----------



## ishbit92

Sooo happy the Foodie Guide was released today! I have mixed feelings about there being no plant based/meatless meal options. On one hand, I wish there was but on the other there is already SO many things I want to try on our 4 day trip that more options I wouldn't have time for anyway. The desserts and drinks sound amazing though. I'm intrigued by those Creme Brulee's. I also anticipate the Festival of Holidays food booth post. I bet that post is coming next week.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

So excited by the food guide and all the options at counter service make me less sad about not getting all the sit downs we wanted.

Any guesses to when the Plaza Inn parade dining package will become available? And in past experience, has it been worth it?


----------



## mich311e

ishbit92 said:


> Sooo happy the Foodie Guide was released today! I have mixed feelings about there being no plant based/meatless meal options. On one hand, I wish there was but on the other there is already SO many things I want to try on our 4 day trip that more options I wouldn't have time for anyway. The desserts and drinks sound amazing though. I'm intrigued by those Creme Brulee's. I also anticipate the Festival of Holidays food booth post. I bet that post is coming next week.



I am also hoping that Festival of the Holidays has more vegetarian options!


----------



## JeremyT

I have an upcoming trip this weekend (11/06-11/09). Does anyone know if any of the Christmas food options are ever available early? I know the food guide says 11/12, but I was just curious if that was a hard start or not.


----------



## LizzyS

So are there quick service restaurants right now that are mobile order only or am I incorrectly gathering that from posts I've seen lately?  I've bought our tickets/made reservations, so dining is next on my list to worry about, lol.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

JeremyT said:


> I have an upcoming trip this weekend (11/06-11/09). Does anyone know if any of the Christmas food options are ever available early? I know the food guide says 11/12, but I was just curious if that was a hard start or not.


In the past the holiday booths would sometimes do soft openings a few days early, but they were sporadic. I've never seen Disney sell the regular holiday treats and foods before the official start of the holidays personally.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

LizzyS said:


> So are there quick service restaurants right now that are mobile order only or am I incorrectly gathering that from posts I've seen lately?  I've bought our tickets/made reservations, so dining is next on my list to worry about, lol.


Mint Julep Bar is mobile order only. So is the Tiki Juice Bar for Dole Whip, but you can go around the corner to the Tropical Hideaway if you want to stand in line.  Some places are only walk up (no mobile order) like Rancho del Zocalo. You can check in the app at each location to see if it's mobile order, walk up or both.

Actually, I take that back... the app will only tell you if mobile order is available or not, but won't tell you if it's mobile order only (which is annoying). Locations that are mobile order only do have a sign out front and usually a CM letting people know.


----------



## LizzyS

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Mint Julep Bar is mobile order only. So is the Tiki Juice Bar for Dole Whip, but you can go around the corner to the Tropical Hideaway if you want to stand in line.  Some places are only walk up (no mobile order) like Rancho del Zocalo. You can check in the app at each location to see if it's mobile order, walk up or both.
> 
> Actually, I take that back... the app will only tell you if mobile order is available or not, but won't tell you if it's mobile order only (which is annoying). Locations that are mobile order only do have a sign out front and usually a CM letting people know.



Thank you, this is all very good to know!  I agree that the app *should* tell you if a place is mobile order only.


----------



## SherylLC

roxy72 said:


> The Disneyland Christmas Foodie Guide came out today! I bet someone else posted about it already, but since I sorta referenced it above, below is a link for anyone who is curious or anxiously awaiting all these goodies:
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...isneyland-resort-the-merriest-place-on-earth/


THANK YOU for this!!


----------



## JMommyof3

Festival of the Holidays menu came out yesterday.  Is it bad that I want to add an extra park day just to go to CA and eat all of the food


----------



## nicole88s

Has anyone booked a Plaza Inn breakfast reservation for November 30-December 5? I'm asking because there are no parade dining packages for that week and am wondering if the restaurant may be closed.


----------



## Pluto468

nicole88s said:


> Has anyone booked a Plaza Inn breakfast reservation for November 30-December 5? I'm asking because there are no parade dining packages for that week and am wondering if the restaurant may be closed.




I have a breakfast reservation for the 5th. Maybe they aren't doing the parade packages because of the candlelight processional and Merriest Nites?


----------



## nicole88s

Pluto468 said:


> I have a breakfast reservation for the 5th. Maybe they aren't doing the parade packages because of the candlelight processional and Merriest Nites?



Maybe, but the 1st, 2nd and and 3rd shouldn't be affected by that. But I'm glad to hear you have a reservation for the 5th.


----------



## 2tinkerbell

We have a breakfast reservation for Plaza Inn on the 2nd.  I am wondering if the area for the dining package is at the Train Station and they will have the stage set up for Candlelight.


----------



## DisneyKidds

Keep trying!

We are here for three short days.  I’ve had some kind of reservations booked for almost two months, but they weren’t exactly what we wanted.   I’ve been persistent, and made many changes.  Just now I secured the last of exactly what we wanted for tomorrow.  Over the three days we FINALLY have the restaurants we want, at the times we want them, and it took a good amount of persistent work…..but if you keep at it you’ll get there, too!!


----------



## Angel141925

nicole88s said:


> Has anyone booked a Plaza Inn breakfast reservation for November 30-December 5? I'm asking because there are no parade dining packages for that week and am wondering if the restaurant may be closed.


Wondering the same. was hoping for December 1st but it wasn’t available for whatever reason. I snagged the 29th just to make sure we had them. Guess we’re eating at plaza in twice in the same day since I have character breakfast reservations for that morning.


----------



## ociana

FYI - Storyteller brunch and dinner on Christmas Day has dropped sometime in the last day or so. There are still lots of times available. Good luck!


----------



## LennyMachine

Could anyone here use one of the following ADRs?

1) Storytellers Mickey character breakfast on 12/24 at 7:45 a.m.

2) A Lamplight Lounge brunch on 12/25 at 11:50 a.m.


----------



## Angel141925

Dropping a reservation for lamplight lounge for November 30 at 11:35 am for a party of 3. Message me if you would like to try and coordinate times. I’m going to cross post in the November trip thread as well.


----------



## Drewski77

ociana said:


> FYI - Storyteller brunch and dinner on Christmas Day has dropped sometime in the last day or so. There are still lots of times available. Good luck!



Thanks for this, got a Christmas dinner reservation today. 

Never have eaten here before, but the Christmas dinner menu looks great!


----------



## MikeRx

Did Trader Sam's revert back to the virtual system after January 1st or have they simply not loaded the dates and times into the system?  I know that the reservations were a "trial". I just want to try to confirm it isn't a glitch on my end and we missed the window.

We'd like to plan a visit with a reservation in mid-January (window for booking open), but TS is showing "no times available" Jan 2 and beyond. We were able to secure everything else we wanted for December 19-22 and Jan 14-17! Now we wait for candy cane news and February 18-21 to open.

Mike


----------



## MikeRx

Looks like they just loaded the following week (through 1/8/22), but a quick check of availability shows none. 
Step 1 add dates/meal periods to calendar, step 2 add times to the dates for booking...I'm still at step 1 for the 19th-22nd, but at least there are meal periods listed for 1/2 - 1/8.


----------



## laugard

Aaargh. I got excited to nab a last minute Lamplight Lounge brunch reservation for Saturday, and then realized I couldn't use it as I have Disney as our starting park. I've eaten there many times, but never for brunch! Grrr. With how busy it's been, even if a CA opening appears (I think it will), I'm hesitant to risk trying to switch and not getting a reservation for either park. 

I don't mind park reservations, but really wish they'd either drop the 1 p.m. park hopping restriction or allow us to easily switch our reservations (as the do with dining), rather than requiring us to first cancel and then rebook! Or just let me into CA so I can eat my crab cake


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

MikeRx said:


> Did Trader Sam's revert back to the virtual system after January 1st or have they simply not loaded the dates and times into the system?  I know that the reservations were a "trial". I just want to try to confirm it isn't a glitch on my end and we missed the window.
> 
> We'd like to plan a visit with a reservation in mid-January (window for booking open), but TS is showing "no times available" Jan 2 and beyond. We were able to secure everything else we wanted for December 19-22 and Jan 14-17! Now we wait for candy cane news and February 18-21 to open.
> 
> Mike



I'm hunting for a Trader Sam's reservation Jan 14-17, too. Heading there to celebrate my birthday (on the 14th) with a couple friends and leaving the kids at home, so we're hitting more grown-up spots. We got our reservations for Lamplighters, Carthay, and Oga's and we're stalking TS now.


----------



## Pluto468

What do people like at Trader Sam's? I've never been but I want to try it in January if I can get reservations.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

laugard said:


> Aaargh. I got excited to nab a last minute Lamplight Lounge brunch reservation for Saturday, and then realized I couldn't use it as I have Disney as our starting park. I've eaten there many times, but never for brunch! Grrr. With how busy it's been, even if a CA opening appears (I think it will), I'm hesitant to risk trying to switch and not getting a reservation for either park.
> 
> I don't mind park reservations, but really wish they'd either drop the 1 p.m. park hopping restriction or allow us to easily switch our reservations (as the do with dining), rather than requiring us to first cancel and then rebook! Or just let me into CA so I can eat my crab cake


The 1pm park hopping restriction is sooooooooo frustrating, for many reasons but most especially for dining.


----------



## laugard

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> The 1pm park hopping restriction is sooooooooo frustrating, for many reasons but most especially for dining.


I think this is the third time I've accidentally reserved dining in the "wrong" park and had to cancel. I can't help it; I don't usually book that many ADRs, but I see an elusive reservation for something I've never tried, my instinct is to quickly reserve! And I do really want to eat that brunch lol.

I've been lucky to not have issues with mobile ordering or dining since our first return visit in May, so will probably let this one go rather than risk losing my park reservation. (I read your recent report, however, and know your experience has been closer to a typical one for others. I'm so sorry you had such a frustrating and disappointing time dealing with dining during your last visit. No one should have to go through that.) We plan to get the sip & savor pass so hopefully that should keep us occupied once we get over to DCA.  But I really hope the 1 p.m. park hopping eventually goes away!


----------



## Version 6

A bit of a general question.

When I was in the parks in 2018 and 2020, dining reservations for places like Cafe Orleans, Blue Bayou etc were really not THAT hard to come by, but its seeming like that has changed recently? Has there been a change here?

I don't remember previously having to book dining 60 days out...


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Version 6 said:


> A bit of a general question.
> 
> When I was in the parks in 2018 and 2020, dining reservations for places like Cafe Orleans, Blue Bayou etc were really not THAT hard to come by, but its seeming like that has changed recently? Has there been a change here?
> 
> I don't remember previously having to book dining 60 days out...


I think there are fewer reservations available. They are understaffed, the menus are small. Some of the restaurants have very limited hours, like Carthay Circle, which is only open for three hours a day (I'm talking the main restaurant, not the alfresco dining). It's definitely not like it used to be.


----------



## Version 6

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> I think there are fewer reservations available. They are understaffed, the menus are small. Some of the restaurants have very limited hours, like Carthay Circle, which is only open for three hours a day (I'm talking the main restaurant, not the alfresco dining). It's definitely not like it used to be.



Thanks. That explains it.

Hopefully things start returning to normality soon.


----------



## MikeRx

Trader Sam’s (inside)  for many is a fun homage to the Jungel Cruise, Tiki Room, and Adventureland. It’s a continuation of the day with creative beverages. Others (not us) don’t like this continuation and kitsch. We love it and try to go each trip. We prefer indoors, but with a 13 yr old we have to go before 8p. If it’s a night cap, we love to sit on the Terrace with the music and soft glow of the torches, it’s a more relaxed vibe. With the new discounts we just moved from the PPH to the DLH for our trip, so stopping by after a long day in the parks would be perfect.


----------



## taaren

Pluto468 said:


> What do people like at Trader Sam's? I've never been but I want to try it in January if I can get reservations.


Its fun to get a giant shareable drink with your group of friends/family. The pupu (appetizer) platter and tonkatsu ramen were both outstanding last time we were there (I have high standards on Hawaiian food being born & raised on Maui). 

If you don't get a reservation, there's a walk-up line for Tangeroa Terrace which is the same menu. Last time we waited about 45 minutes for our party of 6 when we walked up around 8p. We decided to give up our TS reservation because we travel with teens who can't go into TS too late.


----------



## avalon451

Version 6 said:


> A bit of a general question.
> 
> When I was in the parks in 2018 and 2020, dining reservations for places like Cafe Orleans, Blue Bayou etc were really not THAT hard to come by, but its seeming like that has changed recently? Has there been a change here?
> 
> I don't remember previously having to book dining 60 days out...


Yes. Since the reopening after the pandemic, the demand has been especially high for some of the favorites. I recall getting reservations for BB a couple of weeks out. Now, the reservations drop at precisely 60 days out, at 3:00 a.m. Pacific time. I woke up this morning at 3 a.m. and snagged Oga's and Napa Rose for my starting day, January 20th; I saw Blue Bayou available at that time, though I want it for the next day. When I woke up at 7 a.m., BB was gone.  I'm going to wake up again tomorrow and pick up Blue Bayou. *sigh* what a drag! Hopefully the staffing etc. gets better over the next 6 months or so, and things will ease up. There's a lot of Disney-starved people out there!


----------



## Astylla

I tend to check obsessively on the app for dining times and have stupid luck at times.

Last week I decided to book a last minute Thanksgiving trip with my bf and shocked they had hotel rooms at the Magic Key discount available at DLH. I've been renting points for GCV mostly but given motels across across street are running over $200ish , figured why not , especially since I just got my Marriott Bonvoy card and this stay will grant me my 30k bonus points for future trips.

So then I realized only sit down places were offering any kind of turkey dinner,  no mention of Plaza inn doing it like years past.

Earlier today ended up grabbing an 810pm Blue Bayou reservation for Friday the 26th and an hour ago found a Wine Country Trattoria opening for 620pm on Thanksgiving Day , which are offering a turkey dinner along with their normal menu.
I was planning somewhere offsite but this makes it much easier. So just check the app whenever you can..


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Astylla said:


> I tend to check obsessively on the app for dining times and have stupid luck at times.
> 
> Last week I decided to book a last minute Thanksgiving trip with my bf and shocked they had hotel rooms at the Magic Key discount available at DLH. I've been renting points for GCV mostly but given motels across across street are running over $200ish , figured why not , especially since I just got my Marriott Bonvoy card and this stay will grant me my 30k bonus points for future trips.
> 
> So then I realized only sit down places were offering any kind of turkey dinner,  no mention of Plaza inn doing it like years past.
> 
> Earlier today ended up grabbing an 810pm Blue Bayou reservation for Friday the 26th and an hour ago found a Wine Country Trattoria opening for 620pm on Thanksgiving Day , which are offering a turkey dinner along with their normal menu.
> I was planning somewhere offsite but this makes it much easier. So just check the app whenever you can..


We have Thanksgiving Day at Wine Country Trattoria too (5pm). I was excited to see them add the Turkey dinner!


----------



## Astylla

So less than an hour ago randomly saw Napa Rose for Thanksgiving so grabbed that but may cancel if I can't confirm the menu details ahead of time.

I'm a Napa Rose regular but my bf has never been so would love to take him. Decisions  Decisions..


----------



## Drewski77

There are some Storytellers Cafe Christmas Brunch times available, just snagged one myself.


----------



## nicole88s

On the off chance anyone is dropping a Lamplight Lounge reservation for 4 for lunch/dinner on December 3rd or 4th will you let me know first? I have been trying for a few weeks and have missed two Mouse Dining alerts. I would be so grateful!


----------



## shosh1530

We are planning a January trip and our first dining availability should be opening up starting this Friday. We were there last June, so I know the basics for making reservations... But is there anything more recent that I need to be aware of?

-Does availability still open up at 3 a.m. PST? Is it reliably at that time or still hit or miss? (When I was booking for the summer trip, some restaurant availability would be added throughout the day.)
-Are all restaurants opening up for reservations 60 days in advance? Or does that vary a lot too?

We are hoping to book Blue Bayou, Plaza Inn, Riverbelle Terrace, and Cafe Orleans.


----------



## aussiecookfamily

shosh1530 said:


> We are planning a January trip and our first dining availability should be opening up starting this Friday. We were there last June, so I know the basics for making reservations... But is there anything more recent that I need to be aware of?
> 
> -Does availability still open up at 3 a.m. PST? Is it reliably at that time or still hit or miss? (When I was booking for the summer trip, some restaurant availability would be added throughout the day.)
> -Are all restaurants opening up for reservations 60 days in advance? Or does that vary a lot too?
> 
> We are hoping to book Blue Bayou, Plaza Inn, Riverbelle Terrace, and Cafe Orleans.


I have been watching the availability over the last week, as my 60 days starts tomorrow. At 3am PST I am seeing availability for everything you have mentioned. Only ones not coming up that I am hoping for are Trader Sam's and Carthay Circle Lounge.


----------



## Pluto468

shosh1530 said:


> We are hoping to book Blue Bayou, Plaza Inn, Riverbelle Terrace, and Cafe Orleans.



For my January trip I checked every night at 3am and all of the reservations were available. Blue Bayou goes FAST. If I signed on at 3:06 they were gone. Second hardest to get was Plaza Inn. Cafe Orleans and Riverbelle terrace were usually still there when I looked later in the day. But to be safe I'd be ready to get everything you want at 3am, and grab Blue Bayou first. Most things I wanted started at the 60 day mark, but when I was booking for our December trip some restaurants would come out closer to 45 days.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

We need a sticky thread like the WDW boards where folks post their cancellations to coordinate a swap.  The reservation alert companies are making a killing on DL.  Never used to be this way.  We have a tradition of spending our mornings in Fantasyland riding the dark rides, Matterhorn, etc and getting the last mobile order for Red Rose breakfast.  Unfortunately they ended breakfast there and the menu at Galactic Grill doesn't appeal.  Searching for Carnation reservations now.  It was always a walk up for us in years past.


----------



## ishbit92

Halloweenqueen said:


> We need a sticky thread like the WDW boards where folks post their cancellations to coordinate a swap.  The reservation alert companies are making a killing on DL.  Never used to be this way.  We have a tradition of spending our mornings in Fantasyland riding the dark rides, Matterhorn, etc and getting the last mobile order for Red Rose breakfast.  Unfortunately they ended breakfast there and the menu at Galactic Grill doesn't appeal.  Searching for Carnation reservations now.  It was always a walk up for us in years past.



I was so disappointed to hear that Red Rose stopped serving breakfast. I was looking forward to having their vegetable hash and planned on mobile ordering there our first park morning. This really cuts down on breakfast options in the park--Galactic Grill, Starbucks, Jolly Holiday, and Carnation Cafe are the only options (in Disneyland) I think? Galactic Grill doesn't appeal to me either--too fatty/cheesy/meaty. Starbucks always has incredibly long lines, Jolly Holiday is mostly bakery stuff, and Carnation Cafe requires reservations. Yeah and since they are taking away all the breakfast options I'm sure that's why we can't just walk up for Carnation anymore. Good luck with getting one, I've had luck finding stuff a day or two before! I sure hope Disneyland increases their breakfast options--DCA has more that I'm interested in at this point.


----------



## pharmama

ishbit92 said:


> I was so disappointed to hear that Red Rose stopped serving breakfast. I was looking forward to having their vegetable hash and planned on mobile ordering there our first park morning. This really cuts down on breakfast options in the park--Galactic Grill, Starbucks, Jolly Holiday, and Carnation Cafe are the only options (in Disneyland) I think?



Ronto Roasters in SWGE also has breakfast, though only two menu items and they may not appeal to everyone.  Technically there is one more breakfast option as well- the character breakfast at Plaza Inn but reservations required and hard to come by.  I do miss the better breakfast options they used have in both parks...


----------



## cruisehopeful

It's still worth it to check day of. For example, I am going today and tomorrow and just looked and could have booked Magic Key Terrace, Wine Country Trattiora on both days and could have booked a Princess Breakfast, Storyteller's and GCH Crafstman on one of the 2 days. I actually booked Magic Key for a minute and then after thinking about the food and drinks, said yuck and cancelled right away. Same with Wine Country - booked it for tomorrow, checked menu, decided I didn't want any of the food there and cancelled. 

For future trips, does anyone know if they make good regular non-menu cocktails at Magic Key Terrace?


----------



## DharmaLou

Pluto468 said:


> For my January trip I checked every night at 3am and all of the reservations were available. Blue Bayou goes FAST. If I signed on at 3:06 they were gone. Second hardest to get was Plaza Inn. Cafe Orleans and Riverbelle terrace were usually still there when I looked later in the day. But to be safe I'd be ready to get everything you want at 3am, and grab Blue Bayou first. Most things I wanted started at the 60 day mark, but when I was booking for our December trip some restaurants would come out closer to 45 days.



When do Oga's reservations show up? They had everything BUT that available this am at 3.


----------



## avalon451

They have been showing up at 3 in the last couple of weeks, hmmm. Try again later or tomorrow 3 am?


----------



## Pluto468

DharmaLou said:


> When do Oga's reservations show up? They had everything BUT that available this am at 3.




What are your dates? I was just looking at Jan 23 and 24 and there are times available throughout the day.


----------



## Piglet99645

Haven't been since June..... is the Character Breakfast back at Plaza Inn yet?


----------



## DharmaLou

Pluto468 said:


> What are your dates? I was just looking at Jan 23 and 24 and there are times available throughout the day.



Jan 24-27. I didn’t see any for the 24th.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Piglet99645 said:


> Haven't been since June..... is the Character Breakfast back at Plaza Inn yet?


Yes.


----------



## MikeRx

Trader Sam’s released through January 15th, grabbed a late arrival time on the 14th and now we are waiting for the 16th. It may be another week before it opens. I’ll keep looking/watching. 
Mike


----------



## GBRforWDW

DharmaLou said:


> Jan 24-27. I didn’t see any for the 24th.


There's a bunch of Oga's reservations for Jan 24 and 25 right now... 3am pacific time.


----------



## Pluto468

DharmaLou said:


> Jan 24-27. I didn’t see any for the 24th.



There are alot of Oga's for the 24th and 25th, did you get any? I see afternoon and evening reservations available. 8am PST.


----------



## DharmaLou

Pluto468 said:


> There are alot of Oga's for the 24th and 25th, did you get any? I see afternoon and evening reservations available. 8am PST.



I logged in at 3am PST yesterday and today and have checked frequently both yesterday and today and nothing.


----------



## Ladyslug

Plenty of times appear available for Oga's Cantina in Disneyland for January 24th and 25th.  Party size doesn't seem to be a hindrance, either.  I did have the glitch where if I selected "Lunch" nothing showed, but if I selected "11:30" then some availability popped up.


----------



## GBRforWDW

DharmaLou said:


> I logged in at 3am PST yesterday and today and have checked frequently both yesterday and today and nothing.


How many people are you trying for?   Are you searching by meal or time?


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Just a heads up for anyone with allergy/vegetarian/any dietary restrictions: Blue Bayou is not accommodating anything right now. We ate there for our Thanksgiving meal in the parks and it was probably the worst Disney dining experience we've ever had. No vegetarian options at all and they wouldn't allow us to order sides of veggies/potatoes/etc.  Server and the lead were really hateful about it... first time I've ever experienced that at Disneyland. Lead told me they don't have staff or enough food so they're not allowed to modify anything even for allergies or vegetarians.

We ended up just ordering a few kids meals to try and get some food without meat. They wouldn't even agree to leave the meat off any of the dinners either so it wouldn't be touching the other food which makes me think everything may have been pre-plated for Thanksgiving. Such a disappointing experience. Still no bread either and no refills on mint juleps.

Just a heads up- I'm usually super easy going about things but this was a bit much even for me. Every other dining experience was great though- Cafe Orleans was the best out of everywhere we ate so I recommend doing that instead!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

TikiTikiFan said:


> Just a heads up for anyone with allergy/vegetarian/any dietary restrictions: Blue Bayou is not accommodating anything right now. We ate there for our Thanksgiving meal in the parks and it was probably the worst Disney dining experience we've ever had. No vegetarian options at all and they wouldn't allow us to order sides of veggies/potatoes/etc.  Server and the lead were really hateful about it... first time I've ever experienced that at Disneyland. Lead told me they don't have staff or enough food so they're not allowed to modify anything even for allergies or vegetarians.
> 
> We ended up just ordering a few kids meals to try and get some food without meat. They wouldn't even agree to leave the meat off any of the dinners either so it wouldn't be touching the other food which makes me think everything may have been pre-plated for Thanksgiving. Such a disappointing experience. Still no bread either and no refills on mint juleps.
> 
> Just a heads up- I'm usually super easy going about things but this was a bit much even for me. Every other dining experience was great though- Cafe Orleans was the best out of everywhere we ate so I recommend doing that instead!


Gosh that is horrible. I’m so sorry to hear it. It’s really not acceptable honestly!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

TikiTikiFan said:


> Just a heads up for anyone with allergy/vegetarian/any dietary restrictions: Blue Bayou is not accommodating anything right now. We ate there for our Thanksgiving meal in the parks and it was probably the worst Disney dining experience we've ever had. No vegetarian options at all and they wouldn't allow us to order sides of veggies/potatoes/etc.  Server and the lead were really hateful about it... first time I've ever experienced that at Disneyland. Lead told me they don't have staff or enough food so they're not allowed to modify anything even for allergies or vegetarians...


Sorry that you had a negative experience. We were able to modify my meal on our last visit two weeks ago. Our server checked with the kitchen about my allergies, and my meal was adjusted accordingly. I knew the kitchen and waitstaff were limited, so I didn't ask for any major changes -- only that certain things be left out. CMs didn't appear to mind the request.
CCR has been good about accommodating my allergies recently. Trader Sam's, too.


----------



## tsumgirl

Thank you for the heads up about Blue Bayou. I'll keep that in mind for the dietary restrictions in our party. We'll plan to order entrees where we can swap sides if we run into the same problem. Thankfully the allergies in our group shouldn't be a problem there.


----------



## shosh1530

Sorry about your terrible experience at Blue Bayou. Was this a special holiday menu? I thought they had a fully plant-based option on their menu now (Cauliflower dish).

Maybe I won't feel bad about not being able to get a ressie there for our trip in 60 days.


----------



## cruisehopeful

TikiTikiFan said:


> Just a heads up for anyone with allergy/vegetarian/any dietary restrictions: Blue Bayou is not accommodating anything right now. We ate there for our Thanksgiving meal in the parks and it was probably the worst Disney dining experience we've ever had.


It was likely due to the preplated Thanksgiving menu, but I wanted to ask if you put your special requests on the reservation when you made the reservation. Sometimes that works well for us. Other times, our server has no idea. We actually avoid any of the special holiday meals that look like they need to be altered. I just don't think that they can do it all.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Our server refused to ask the kitchen to do any modifications for us and I did it have it listed on our reservation. That was why I asked for the lead and he also refused to ask the kitchen. We were fine with anything meat free- not just what was on the Thanksgiving menu and were told no modifications allowed or side dishes ordered separately. So we bought four kids meals of mac and cheese and made do but wow- they were super rude about it. And I was extremely nice when I asked too, it was shocking. It was pretty upsetting honestly, the parks were so packed and we looked forward to having somewhere to sit down and eat. Oh well.

At Cafe Orleans we had no issues the previous day, they offered to do an adult sized mac and cheese for my son without us even asking. 

I got a survey about our dining experience on Thanksgiving and voiced my concerns. Blue Bayou always used to be so wonderful for vegetarians but not anymore.


----------



## cruisehopeful

TikiTikiFan said:


> I got a survey about our dining experience on Thanksgiving and voiced my concerns. Blue Bayou always used to be so wonderful for vegetarians but not anymore.


That's really frustrating. It seems like many of the servers are new and that is making service decline. The long time CMs really stand out because they instantly know to suggest and how to handle things. I got a survey about the park visit, but not about any dining for that day. Maybe because I didn't have a dining reservation on that day? At any rate, it's becoming less and less desirable to visit. In fact, this last time (we were there Thanksgiving and the next day), my adult daughter said that we don't even need to go to the parks anymore. She said all the fun and good times are staying at the hotel and doing hotel and downtown Disney stuff. We're seriously considering a non park overnight stay.


----------



## Pluto468

So sorry you had a hard time there. I'm glad they at least let you order off the kids menu so you had something to eat.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

TikiTikiFan said:


> Our server refused to ask the kitchen to do any modifications for us and I did it have it listed on our reservation. That was why I asked for the lead and he also refused to ask the kitchen. We were fine with anything meat free- not just what was on the Thanksgiving menu and were told no modifications allowed or side dishes ordered separately. So we bought four kids meals of mac and cheese and made do but wow- they were super rude about it. And I was extremely nice when I asked too, it was shocking. It was pretty upsetting honestly, the parks were so packed and we looked forward to having somewhere to sit down and eat. Oh well.
> 
> At Cafe Orleans we had no issues the previous day, they offered to do an adult sized mac and cheese for my son without us even asking.
> 
> I got a survey about our dining experience on Thanksgiving and voiced my concerns. Blue Bayou always used to be so wonderful for vegetarians but not anymore.


That’s really disappointing. Especially on the allergy front. How they couldn’t take the time to make sure somebody was safe is beyond me.

We ate Thanksgiving at Wine Country Trattoria and had a completely different experience. They went above & beyond to make modifications, etc. So it sounds like it was a Blue Bayou staff problem and not a park policy.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

DisneyJamieCA said:


> So it sounds like it was a Blue Bayou staff problem and not a park policy.



I think you're right! We didn't have issues anywhere else. That was our only instance of rude CMs at restaurants- the others seemed normal as I remember pre-pandemic. Blue Bayou needs to get it together, especially with those prices. We'll wait awhile before we eat there again but thought I'd warn folks.


----------



## avalon451

Keep up with trying for those last-minute cancellations, folks! I'm there next Thu-Fri, December 2-3, and in casual browsing today, I managed to nab a Napa Rose for 5:30 on Friday!


----------



## CO2CA

That is interesting about Blue Bayou! We've been there twice since the parks reopened and they've accommodated allergies both times (shellfish and tree nuts). They'll bring over an allergy menu, but that might be because I add it on the reservation and then notify again at check-in. We've never had a bad experience there (knock on wood), so it must be hit and miss.


----------



## DharmaLou

GBRforWDW said:


> How many people are you trying for?   Are you searching by meal or time?



1 person. I've searched at 3am on the 24th, 25th, 26th and 27th and nothing. I search by time and have searched on the app and on the website. I've also searched various other times during the day.


----------



## GBRforWDW

DharmaLou said:


> 1 person. I've searched at 3am on the 24th, 25th, 26th and 27th and nothing. I search by time and have searched on the app and on the website. I've also searched various other times during the day.


Have you tried searching for 2?  Disney is weird about odd number groups sometimes. They also don't care if you show up with fewer than reserved as long as you check in.  I just did a search.  Definitely none for 1, but lots for 2. Looking every day that you mentioned at 6:30 For 2 has available times.


----------



## DharmaLou

GBRforWDW said:


> Have you tried searching for 2?  Disney is weird about odd number groups sometimes. They also don't care if you show up with fewer than reserved as long as you check in.  I just did a search.  Definitely none for 1, but lots for 2. Looking every day that you mentioned at 6:30 For 2 has available times.



Thank you!!! I was able to get reservations. I was able to book a 1 person at GCH Bar and Plaza Inn, but I guess Oga's frowns upon drinking alone


----------



## GBRforWDW

DharmaLou said:


> Thank you!!! I was able to get reservations. I was able to book a 1 person at GCH Bar and Plaza Inn, but I guess Oga's frowns upon drinking alone


Haha, glad there's lots of times available for you to choose from after figuring out the issue. Looks like you might be going at a slow time, should be able to enjoy the park! 

Not sure which restaurants hate the 1 person party, but if you don't find what you're looking for, just add a second person and that should get you what you need. 

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Sakurachaek

I’ve been able to get some of mine: Oga’s for two out of four of us (the biggest SW fans, so other two aren’t that bothered, tho they would like to try it), Jungle Cruise skipper canteen, Sanaa, Tusker House, Trail’s End. Still can’t get Sci fi drive in and Space 220.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Sakurachaek said:


> I’ve been able to get some of mine: Oga’s for two out of four of us (the biggest SW fans, so other two aren’t that bothered, tho they would like to try it), Jungle Cruise skipper canteen, Sanaa, Tusker House, Trail’s End. Still can’t get Sci fi drive in and Space 220.



this is  a thread for dining reservations for Disneyland California


----------



## ociana

I just canceled a parade viewing reservation for 12/23 for a party of 11 if anyone wants it.  About to also cancel some 12/23 Riverbelle Terrace around 2:30 and 12/24 Carnation Cafe around 1:30.  They are multiple groups to get our full 17 seated, so you should see some availability pop up shortly if it actually works that way.   Good luck!


----------



## ishbit92

TikiTikiFan said:


> Just a heads up for anyone with allergy/vegetarian/any dietary restrictions: Blue Bayou is not accommodating anything right now. We ate there for our Thanksgiving meal in the parks and it was probably the worst Disney dining experience we've ever had. No vegetarian options at all and they wouldn't allow us to order sides of veggies/potatoes/etc.  Server and the lead were really hateful about it... first time I've ever experienced that at Disneyland. Lead told me they don't have staff or enough food so they're not allowed to modify anything even for allergies or vegetarians.
> 
> We ended up just ordering a few kids meals to try and get some food without meat. They wouldn't even agree to leave the meat off any of the dinners either so it wouldn't be touching the other food which makes me think everything may have been pre-plated for Thanksgiving. Such a disappointing experience. Still no bread either and no refills on mint juleps.
> 
> Just a heads up- I'm usually super easy going about things but this was a bit much even for me. Every other dining experience was great though- Cafe Orleans was the best out of everywhere we ate so I recommend doing that instead!



Thank you for the heads up and for sharing your experience. I am vegetarian too and have a reservation there next week. I am really looking forward to trying their cauliflower entree--I take it because it was Thanksgiving that it wasn't an option on that day? This definitely makes me hesitant to want to book any specialty menu meals with them, I sure hope it will be fine with their regular menu...

Did you try that mushroom risotto at Cafe Orleans? I have a reservation there too and plan on trying it.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

ishbit92 said:


> Thank you for the heads up and for sharing your experience. I am vegetarian too and have a reservation there next week. I am really looking forward to trying their cauliflower entree--I take it because it was Thanksgiving that it wasn't an option on that day? This definitely makes me hesitant to want to book any specialty menu meals with them, I sure hope it will be fine with their regular menu...
> 
> Did you try that mushroom risotto at Cafe Orleans? I have a reservation there too and plan on trying it.



It was not listed on the menu nor offered when I asked about options. I'm guessing it was because of Thanksgiving! 

I love Cafe Orleans! I'm not a big mushroom fan (which usually eliminates half your options if you're a vegetarian eating out!) but I usually get the three cheese monte cristo there.


----------



## Gypsybear

ishbit92 said:


> Thank you for the heads up and for sharing your experience. I am vegetarian too and have a reservation there next week. I am really looking forward to trying their cauliflower entree--I take it because it was Thanksgiving that it wasn't an option on that day? This definitely makes me hesitant to want to book any specialty menu meals with them, I sure hope it will be fine with their regular menu...
> 
> Did you try that mushroom risotto at Cafe Orleans? I have a reservation there too and plan on trying it.



I'm so sorry to read about your experience.  I recently came back (a couple of weeks ago), and also had the WORST experience ever on our trips.  Also at Blue Bayou.  And centered around allergies, which I listed on my reservation, and discussed with my server.  It was HORRIBLE.  What was supposed to be a special 20th anniversary dinner for us, resulted in my eating at McDonald's after we left the park.

I sure hope they improve.  The word of mouth reviews are going to hurt them, imo.


----------



## ishbit92

TikiTikiFan said:


> It was not listed on the menu nor offered when I asked about options. I'm guessing it was because of Thanksgiving!
> 
> I love Cafe Orleans! I'm not a big mushroom fan (which usually eliminates half your options if you're a vegetarian eating out!) but I usually get the three cheese monte cristo there.


Haha I hear you--I hate olives and I've found that olives are in a lot of vegetarian foods (probably since they're so flavorful). Oh yum that's right, they have a just cheese version.


----------



## upritbass

avalon451 said:


> Keep up with trying for those last-minute cancellations, folks! I'm there next Thu-Fri, December 2-3, and in casual browsing today, I managed to nab a Napa Rose for 5:30 on Friday!


I _just now_ got a Napa Rose ressie for the 7th! Woo-hoo!


----------



## DharmaLou

Any tips on getting Magic Key Terrace reservations?


----------



## Astylla

DharmaLou said:


> Any tips on getting Magic Key Terrace reservations?



Just check often the dame day and 24 hours before. I keep seeing random ones pop up for next week.


----------



## cruisehopeful

DharmaLou said:


> Any tips on getting Magic Key Terrace reservations?





Astylla said:


> Just check often the dame day and 24 hours before. I keep seeing random ones pop up for next week.


Yes, this is how you have to do it. Check throughout the day and only check by times, not by Lunch or Dinner. They do show up.


----------



## ociana

Passing along a new resource here. Someone over on Reddit has put together a Dis cord server that will alert you to reservation availability for FREE.  Visit their website at https://waltsdiningalerts.com/ for instructions on how to join the Dis cord server and get the alerts.


----------



## JMommyof3

DharmaLou said:


> Any tips on getting Magic Key Terrace reservations?


Just for fun I checked for tomorrow.  There is one available.  Like everyone said, start checking 24-48 hours before hand.


----------



## aussiecookfamily

MikeRx said:


> Trader Sam’s released through January 15th, grabbed a late arrival time on the 14th and now we are waiting for the 16th. It may be another week before it opens. I’ll keep looking/watching.
> Mike


Reservations for the week of the 16th - 22nd have just opened, hope you can grab your day. I'm hanging out for the next week, so will have to keep stalking.


----------



## roxy72

Has anyone been to Trader Sam's lately and been able to buy the new Nutcracker Tiki Mug? 

Per the foodie blog, it contains:

Holiday Cocktail – Spiced liqueur, coffee liqueur, lime juice, pineapple juice, and coconut cream available in a Nutcracker Tiki Mug


----------



## Wedgeout

roxy72 said:


> Has anyone been to Trader Sam's lately and been able to buy the new Nutcracker Tiki Mug?
> 
> Per the foodie blog, it contains:
> 
> Holiday Cocktail – Spiced liqueur, coffee liqueur, lime juice, pineapple juice, and coconut cream available in a Nutcracker Tiki Mug


We were inside on Thanksgiving. The drink was prepared in a glass. The boxed nutcracker mug was received when we were finished. (Has a fun tiki bar presentation too!)


----------



## BadPinkTink

Just wanted to post a big thank you to every one who has been posting in this thread over the last few months. This week was my 60 day week. I got every one of my planned reservations at the time I wanted for every one of my park days and my non park day at Downtown Disney. I was online at 3am PT which is 11am my time.  Even though I am solo I booked every reservation for 2 people. I did a dummy run the day before and Ogas was showing no times for 1 person but when I switched to 2 people all the times opened up. So when I was doing it for real I just did 2 people for everything, so that I didnt have to mess around and possibly loose the the time slot.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

BadPinkTink said:


> I was online at 3am PT which is 11am my time.



Lucky


----------



## BadPinkTink

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Lucky



I know, for once the time difference was a benefit.


----------



## roxy72

Wedgeout said:


> We were inside on Thanksgiving. The drink was prepared in a glass. The boxed nutcracker mug was received when we were finished. (Has a fun tiki bar presentation too!)


Thank you! I didn't see this listed on their online menu under seasonal items so I was worried that they had supply issues with the cup. Fingers crossed we can buy one this upcoming week during our dinner there!


----------



## Astylla

Wedgeout said:


> We were inside on Thanksgiving. The drink was prepared in a glass. The boxed nutcracker mug was received when we were finished. (Has a fun tiki bar presentation too!)





roxy72 said:


> Thank you! I didn't see this listed on their online menu under seasonal items so I was worried that they had supply issues with the cup. Fingers crossed we can buy one this upcoming week during our dinner there!



I have a Trader Sam's reservation this Wednesday night so I can check on this and thanks for the reminder !


----------



## disneycat321

Haven't been since June, and a quick perusal of the last few pages tells me dining reservations are still wonky and not necessarily at 60 days, especially for Trader Sam's. We want to get Trader Sam's for dinner during our mid February trip. Any tips? How hard is it to get? 

Thanks!


----------



## Astylla

disneycat321 said:


> Haven't been since June, and a quick perusal of the last few pages tells me dining reservations are still wonky and not necessarily at 60 days, especially for Trader Sam's. We want to get Trader Sam's for dinner during our mid February trip. Any tips? How hard is it to get?
> 
> Thanks!



They often go up at 60 days but can be anywhere in between. I've gotten at least one TS reservation the same week i'm going the last few months. I do use a dining alert app as I find it useful , otherwise can just keep checking. The disneyland app is what I book everything through and just check often. They also have a standby list but I would go by 3pm or try after 9pm for best luck,


----------



## disneycat321

Astylla said:


> They often go up at 60 days but can be anywhere in between. I've gotten at least one TS reservation the same week i'm going the last few months. I do use a dining alert app as I find it useful , otherwise can just keep checking. The disneyland app is what I book everything through and just check often. They also have a standby list but I would go by 3pm or try after 9pm for best luck,


Forgive my ignorance - what is a dining alert app??


----------



## roxy72

Astylla said:


> I have a Trader Sam's reservation this Wednesday night so I can check on this and thanks for the reminder !


Awesome! We have reservations for an early dinner this Thursday- it's our first time there, and we're hoping to get that cool nutcracker tiki mug for a souvenir!


----------



## Wedgeout

roxy72 said:


> Thank you! I didn't see this listed on their online menu under seasonal items so I was worried that they had supply issues with the cup. Fingers crossed we can buy one this upcoming week during our dinner there!


On their listed seasonal offerings menu the Nutcracker Mug was with the “Jungle All The Way”


----------



## brenda1966

So it sounds like I need to be up at 3am California time to try and book a Trader Sam's reservation.
Should I be at my computer?  Or on my phone in the app?  The only place I see to make restaurant reservations in the phone app is to go into the park maps, find the restaurant on the map, and then try to book.  Is there a short cut?
Computer seems easier as it lists the restaurants for you and doesn't make you try to find them on a map.


----------



## Wedgeout

brenda1966 said:


> So it sounds like I need to be up at 3am California time to try and book a Trader Sam's reservation.
> Should I be at my computer?  Or on my phone in the app?  The only place I see to make restaurant reservations in the phone app is to go into the park maps, find the restaurant on the map, and then try to book.  Is there a short cut?
> Computer seems easier as it lists the restaurants for you and doesn't make you try to find them on a map.


I use only the app for dining. I’m a local & search all the time grabbing reservations. Do the search feature and type “make dining reservations”. Click. Search by the hours looking for and grab what looks good.


----------



## brenda1966

Wedgeout said:


> I use only the app for dining. I’m a local & search all the time grabbing reservations. Do the search feature and type “make dining reservations”. Click. Search by the hours looking for and grab what looks good.



Thank you!!  This was very helpful.


----------



## aussiecookfamily

brenda1966 said:


> So it sounds like I need to be up at 3am California time to try and book a Trader Sam's reservation.
> Should I be at my computer?  Or on my phone in the app?  The only place I see to make restaurant reservations in the phone app is to go into the park maps, find the restaurant on the map, and then try to book.  Is there a short cut?
> Computer seems easier as it lists the restaurants for you and doesn't make you try to find them on a map.


Just be aware that Trader Sam hasn't been releasing at the 60 day mark. At the moment they seem to be releasing 1 week at a time, they released 16-22nd January last week (on 3rd December I think).


----------



## ter-moo

In the end, after stressing myself out for a month or so, we managed to get just about every reservation we wanted (except Blue Bayou, but we decided that was okay since we've been there a lot and got our monte cristo fix at Cafe Orleans instead)  for our three days last week!  We even got Napa Rose the day before we left (thanks Mouse Dining!) for our arrival night dinner. 

One tip:  If you go to Oga's and sign up on the waiting list in the app, it seems to work well!  Even though it said the list was full, I was able to sign up around lunch time and we had a spot within 15 minutes!  It wasn't a table (stood at the bar), but we got to have a drink, an appetizer, and see inside and experience it!

In the end, despite missing the 60 day window and NEVER having to get up at 3 am, we got Napa Rose, Cafe Orleans, Lamplight Lounge, Oga's and Carthay Circle.

Just keep checking when you have the time, and definitely sign up for one of the apps that finds you ressies.  You'll MISS a lot of them (even when you get a notification) but you'll get some too!


----------



## MikeRx

Trader Sam’s for January 16th actually released at 10:30pm AZ time (MST) on December 2nd. So it’s a maddening system. I did snag what we wanted, but only because a 3rd party service alerted me And i checked my email….


----------



## l4dyj8

roxy72 said:


> Has anyone been to Trader Sam's lately and been able to buy the new Nutcracker Tiki Mug?
> 
> Per the foodie blog, it contains:
> 
> Holiday Cocktail – Spiced liqueur, coffee liqueur, lime juice, pineapple juice, and coconut cream available in a Nutcracker Tiki Mug


We bought one (without the Holiday Cocktail drink). Just ordered to go at the window, this past Saturday night. Trader Sam’s was pretty busy. So missed any presentation that would go with it.


----------



## roxy72

l4dyj8 said:


> We bought one (without the Holiday Cocktail drink). Just ordered to go at the window, this past Saturday night. Trader Sam’s was pretty busy. So missed any presentation that would go with it.


That's awesome! To confirm, you were able to buy the nutcracker tiki mug (no beverage) alone at the to go window?

Update: My husband and I went to the to-go window tonight at Trader Sam's and we were also able to buy the nutcracker tiki mug without alcohol. The bartender offered us soda cups instead (we bought 2 different mugs) which we accepted, and filled up at Tangaroa Terrace.


----------



## aussiecookfamily

MikeRx said:


> Trader Sam’s for January 16th actually released at 10:30pm AZ time (MST) on December 2nd. So it’s a maddening system. I did snag what we wanted, but only because a 3rd party service alerted me And i checked my email….


Thanks for the information on timing, managed to grab my 27th January Trader Sam's reservation, when they released yesterday.


----------



## DharmaLou

Trader Sam's is out for the last week of January. Got 2 reservations.


----------



## DiznyDiva

Is any downtown released  for February? Or Lamplight?


----------



## vicarrieous

DL booking newbie....do I have to book day by day at 60 days if I am staying at the Grand Cali or does it offer an incentive to book your entire trip like WDW at 60 days.


----------



## shosh1530

vicarrieous said:


> DL booking newbie....do I have to book day by day at 60 days if I am staying at the Grand Cali or does it offer an incentive to book your entire trip like WDW at 60 days.


I had to book as each day for my upcoming trip (staying at the Grand) as 60 days popped up. They don't offer the ability to book for the whole stay. I was wanting Blue Bayou, which seemed to book out within an of hour of dining opening each day.


----------



## vicarrieous

shosh1530 said:


> I had to book as each day for my upcoming trip (staying at the Grand) as 60 days popped up. They don't offer the ability to book for the whole stay. I was wanting Blue Bayou, which seemed to book out within an of hour of dining opening each day.


Thank you for clarifying this!


----------



## brandyleeann

I’m hoping for a few that just don’t seem available- I gather because they haven’t been released yet?  Trader Sam’s on Feb 8, Splitsville on Feb 9, breakfast at Plaza Inn on Feb 10…. Or are they just gone?  I’ve been checking right at 3am PST 60 days out.


----------



## cruisehopeful

I've decided that I don't want to go to Disneyland this month. I have a Dec 23 reservation for Carthay Lounge @ 3:30 for 3 guests. I will wait a couple days to cancel it in case anyone here wants to coordinate a time to grab it. DM me if you want to try to work that out.


----------



## SherylLC

cruisehopeful said:


> I've decided that I don't want to go to Disneyland this month. I have a Dec 23 reservation for Carthay Lounge @ 3:30 for 3 guests. I will wait a couple days to cancel it in case anyone here wants to coordinate a time to grab it. DM me if you want to try to work that out.


I've been wanting to go there but can't make that date. It's so nice of your to coordinate with lucky potential recipient!


----------



## jodybird511

So what's the deal with DTD restaurants at this point?  When we were at DLR in June, we were able to make dinner reservations for a couple of DTD restaurants and enjoyed them.  I was just making dinner reservations for our upcoming Feb trip, and there is nothing at all available in DTD in Feb or in random dates I checked in Dec and Jan.  Are these places no longer taking reservations?  Anybody know?


----------



## the donut

jodybird511 said:


> So what's the deal with DTD restaurants at this point?  When we were at DLR in June, we were able to make dinner reservations for a couple of DTD restaurants and enjoyed them.  I was just making dinner reservations for our upcoming Feb trip, and there is nothing at all available in DTD in Feb or in random dates I checked in Dec and Jan.  Are these places no longer taking reservations?  Anybody know?



They are still taking reservations on the app.  They must be fully booked for your dates and times.  Keep checking looking for cancellations.


----------



## DiznyDiva

There are NO reservations for ANY downtown form Dec through Feb. NO Lamplight, Nothing. Just the same nine.. Carnation, Sometime BB, Storytellers, CC, The princess breakfast, Goofy's, Napa Rose, Cafe Orleans  and WT. And there are lots of these.


----------



## BadPinkTink

DiznyDiva said:


> There are NO reservations for ANY downtown form Dec through Feb. NO Lamplight, Nothing. Just the same nine.. Carnation, Sometime BB, Storytellers, CC, The princess breakfast, Goofy's, Napa Rose, Cafe Orleans  and WT. And there are lots of these.



I have reservations for Downtown Disney places for the end of January, start of February. I got them at 3am LA time at 60 days which was before the announcement about Lunar New Year and Sweethearts Nights. I'm not surprised they are all gone now, after the festival announcements


----------



## DiznyDiva

I was up at 60 days for all  my dates 9-15. Got BB, got Carnation. Those were  the only thing that got snapped up at 60 days at 3am. None of the downtown every dropped. Some fo those dates are after festival and have no Sweetheart. I went to actually Catel website and got a reservation from them personally. Also no Lamplight or Olga's


----------



## jodybird511

DiznyDiva said:


> I was up at 60 days for all  my dates 9-15. Got BB, got Carnation. Those were  the only thing that got snapped up at 60 days at 3am. None of the downtown every dropped. Some fo those dates are after festival and have no Sweetheart. I went to actually Catel website and got a reservation from them personally. Also no Lamplight or Olga's


Yeah, it just seems weird that there were/are reservations available at restaurants in the parks and the hotels but not in DTD...?  And I did check first thing in the morning at 60 days, so seems unlikely that they are just "full."  If it's due to the festivals, one would think that those places would be unavailable as well.  Oh well.  I got table service rezzies at those available places for now.  If DTD places open up later, I'll snag them then.


----------



## DiznyDiva

Lots Of Olga's and River Belle up for Feb.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Theres been some issue with Oga's reservations. All of January and early Februarys reservations were cancelled and we all recieved emails.  It looks like all the cancelled days and times were added back in. I just went back in and rebooked my cancelled days and times, but be quick


----------



## DiznyDiva

Lamplight  and Plaza Inn just dropped for feb


----------



## jessielipscombe

I managed to pick up Lamplight and Oga's for Feb 10th and 11th today!

It also looks like Trader Sam's has dropped up until Sat Feb 5th.


----------



## SherylLC

Any tips for getting a reservation at Carthay Circle Lounge (outside of getting up at 3 AM)? 

Looking for a Sunday (any Sunday), party of 2.


----------



## DiznyDiva

Everything seems to be dropping now!!!!! Including downtown and CC. Only thing I have yet are La Brea and Catel and the passholder terrace.WOWWWW!


----------



## Poppins2010

I'm not seeing anything for Tortilla Joes.  Anything at all.  I am looking for a midweek in February.  Am I missing something?


----------



## Jaydee51

I have an Oga's adr for the 25th early lunch that i'm going to cancel today.  Also going to cancel candlelight for 27th & 28th.


----------



## jodybird511

Thanks all--managed to pick up a couple DTD reservations, as well as scoring Blue Bayou for one of our nights!


----------



## jessielipscombe

Trader Sam's just released until Feb 12th  So glad to get a reservation!

Now I have all my bookings I wanted for my trip!!

Feb 8th - Trader Sam's
Feb 9th - Blue Bayou
Feb 10th - Lamplight
Feb 11th - Oga's


🍽


----------



## Arendelle Ice Queen

Try using Mouse Dining! They'll keep an eye on the Disneyland website for you and let you know when reservations pop up. That's how I've snagged all my dining for my last few trips!


----------



## SherylLC

jessielipscombe said:


> Trader Sam's just released until Feb 12th  So glad to get a reservation!
> 
> Now I have all my bookings I wanted for my trip!!
> 
> Feb 8th - Trader Sam's
> Feb 9th - Blue Bayou
> Feb 10th - Lamplight
> Feb 11th - Oga's
> 
> 
> 🍽


I would like a reservation for Trader Sam's on the 13th. Do you know how they release reservations? Should I check tomorrow? In a week? TIA!


----------



## jessielipscombe

SherylLC said:


> I would like a reservation for Trader Sam's on the 13th. Do you know how they release reservations? Should I check tomorrow? In a week? TIA!



They seem to be releasing one week at a time, so 13th should be in the next batch. The last few drops have been Dec 2nd, Dec 9th, Dec 16th (or maybe 17th?) and I picked up my booking for the 8th on the 23rd. I know for sure the Dec 3rd and 23rd releases were just before 9:30pm PST, but I'm not too sure on the others because I ended up setting an alert with Mouse Dining for the date I wanted so I didn't have to keep checking back every day.


----------



## SherylLC

jessielipscombe said:


> They seem to be releasing one week at a time, so 13th should be in the next batch. The last few drops have been Dec 2nd, Dec 9th, Dec 16th (or maybe 17th?) and I picked up my booking for the 8th on the 23rd. I know for sure the Dec 3rd and 23rd releases were just before 9:30pm PST, but I'm not too sure on the others because I ended up setting an alert with Mouse Dining for the date I wanted so I didn't have to keep checking back every day.


THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THIS!!!
I'm on it!


----------



## LizzyS

I was able to snag a reservation for dinner on our anniversary at Napa Rose this morning!  Super excited as that's the one I wanted most.


----------



## disneycat321

jessielipscombe said:


> They seem to be releasing one week at a time, so 13th should be in the next batch. The last few drops have been Dec 2nd, Dec 9th, Dec 16th (or maybe 17th?) and I picked up my booking for the 8th on the 23rd. I know for sure the Dec 3rd and 23rd releases were just before 9:30pm PST, but I'm not too sure on the others because I ended up setting an alert with Mouse Dining for the date I wanted so I didn't have to keep checking back every day.


This is so helpful, thank you!! I've never tried to get a reservation for Trader Sam's before, and it's confusing and driving me nuts. Just signed up for Mouse Dining. I'm trying to get Feb 22nd, so hopefully that'll release soon.

We did get Lamplight for an early lunch (11:30) on our DCA first day (we have PHs). We'd love to do the brunch, but we aren't in the parks on a weekend day, so we figured this is the next best thing.


----------



## DMA832

Does DL/DCA release reservations 60 days in advance like WDW? And if so, are they released at a certain time in a early AM like WDW?


----------



## Pluto468

DMA832 said:


> Does DL/DCA release reservations 60 days in advance like WDW? And if so, are they released at a certain time in a early AM like WDW?




Most of them have been releasing 60 days out at 3am PST.


----------



## MikeRx

Did Trader Sam's release reservations for Feb 13th on?  It's populated with the hours but nothing is available. I'm hoping it shows the hours, but they have not opened the reservations yet.
I've been stalking Feb 19th for weeks and hope I didn't miss it. The normal pattern is to populate the operational hours just before the reservations go live. I have a service watching for me too...


----------



## Dug720

MikeRx said:


> Did Trader Sam's release reservations for Feb 13th on?  It's populated with the hours but nothing is available. I'm hoping it shows the hours, but they have not opened the reservations yet.
> I've been stalking Feb 19th for weeks and hope I didn't miss it. The normal pattern is to populate the operational hours just before the reservations go live. I have a service watching for me too...



I don't think so. I'm stalking 2/20 and nothing yet. I'm using a service as well to keep a watch - though since I'm home isolating this week I've got more time to stalk on my own.


----------



## Pluto468

We decided to cancel our trip AGAIN because of covid, so I'm letting go of a bunch of good reservations now. Hopefully some people here will be able to get them. January 8-14 reservations.


----------



## katherine52478

Trader Sam’s opened reservations up this morning though 3/4!


----------



## SherylLC

katherine52478 said:


> Trader Sam’s opened reservations up this morning though 3/4!


THANK YOU!! I just snagged a reservation!


----------



## Pluto468

katherine52478 said:


> Trader Sam’s opened reservations up this morning though 3/4!




Thank you! I've been waiting for that. I got a reservation for our new dates


----------



## SherylLC

let's keep this thread going! It's helped me score quite a few reservations!


----------



## DiznyDiva

Has anyone seen Catal or Magic Key holder Terrace for February yet?


----------



## katherine52478

I used Open Table to book Catal on 3/3!


----------



## Chokky

I have a reservation at Trader Sam’s that I will be cancelling.
Thursday, February 24th at 9:15pm for 4 people.
Message me if someone can use it so we can time when I drop it.


----------



## tjcrabb

I just realized when I had to rebook my reservations I made them for the wrong day.  The problem is they are for this week. I know I can get on the standby by list at Olga’s but I think my dream of blue bayou has gone up in smoke. I am debating whether to sign up for mouse dining for the next two days.

My loss is someone’s gain. I am willing to coordinate releasing them or even better a day trade.
Olga’s Wednesday 1/12 11:30 for 5
Blue Bayou 1/12 430 for 5


----------



## a1tinkfans

I see this thread every time I log on. 
OP: THANK YOU, ur thread title always makes me chuckle!
It’s the little things that can make one smile


----------



## gottalovepluto

Is Carthay no longer seating people inside the Lounge?


----------



## GeneralTso

a1tinkfans said:


> I see this thread every time I log on.
> OP: THANK YOU, ur thread title always makes me chuckle!
> It’s the little things that can make one smile


 You're welcome!!!!


----------



## Kristin Weiss

Apologies in advance, as I’m sure this has been discussed. Anyone know what’s going on with Tortilla Jo’s reservations? They don’t seem to be releasing very many times? I booked 60 days out and they only had 3:50 or 6:30. Very strange. I keep checking to see if I can get an earlier slot than 6:30 for dinner, but nothing has popped up?


----------



## shosh1530

We are heading to the parks in two weeks! But with the current surge in COVID cases we are rethinking some of our dining reservations. Which sit down places have outdoor seating?

Carnation Cafe?
Cafe Orleans?
Lamplight Lounge? (walk up only? Or can reservation folks request outside?)
Wine Country Trattoria?
Plaza Inn breakfast?

Blue Bayou? (I know they are totally indoor, but are the tables spaced fairly distant?)


----------



## Foustketeer

shosh1530 said:


> We are heading to the parks in two weeks! But with the current surge in COVID cases we are rethinking some of our dining reservations. Which sit down places have outdoor seating?
> 
> Carnation Cafe?
> Cafe Orleans?
> Lamplight Lounge? (walk up only? Or can reservation folks request outside?)
> Wine Country Trattoria?
> Plaza Inn breakfast?
> 
> Blue Bayou? (I know they are totally indoor, but are the tables spaced fairly distant?)



All of those have outdoor seating (you might be able to request outdoors at Lamplight if you check-in in person) and Blue Bayou felt like tables were spread out a little bit, but not a whole lot. Carthay Circle has the Alfresco Dining option, which is outside.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

shosh1530 said:


> We are heading to the parks in two weeks! But with the current surge in COVID cases we are rethinking some of our dining reservations. Which sit down places have outdoor seating?
> 
> Carnation Cafe?
> Cafe Orleans?
> Lamplight Lounge? (walk up only? Or can reservation folks request outside?)
> Wine Country Trattoria?
> Plaza Inn breakfast?
> 
> Blue Bayou? (I know they are totally indoor, but are the tables spaced fairly distant?)


Even though these all have outdoor seating you might not get a choice of in or out. You can ask but they might say no. Just to prepare you that this can happen. There’s really no distancing going on anymore so I would avoid BB if you’re worried about that.


----------



## redgrapes2

Kristin Weiss said:


> Apologies in advance, as I’m sure this has been discussed. Anyone know what’s going on with Tortilla Jo’s reservations? They don’t seem to be releasing very many times? I booked 60 days out and they only had 3:50 or 6:30. Very strange. I keep checking to see if I can get an earlier slot than 6:30 for dinner, but nothing has popped up?


Tortilla Jo's reservations are available now.  I just booked our trip in late Feb.  Good luck!


----------



## Disney0010

Agree. We asked to be seated outside at Carnation Cafe. Was told no. After we were seated they were seating people out there. We were not given a reason. The CM seemed to be having a bad day.



SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Even though these all have outdoor seating you might not get a choice of in or out. You can ask but they might say no. Just to prepare you that this can happen. There’s really no distancing going on anymore so I would avoid BB if you’re worried about that.


----------



## shosh1530

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Even though these all have outdoor seating you might not get a choice of in or out. You can ask but they might say no. Just to prepare you that this can happen. There’s really no distancing going on anymore so I would avoid BB if you’re worried about that.


Yeah, I thought that some places might not being seating outside due to time of day, weather, capacity, staffing, etc. When we visited in June we sat outside at River Belle, but the cast member was pretty hesitant about our request.

Of the options with outdoor seating are there places where one might be most likely to have the outside request met? Is the walk-up at Lamplight Boardwalk always seated outside?

It might hurt too much to miss BB again, so maybe I'll just have to convince myself that it is the same as being "outside" and hope for the best.


----------



## Kristin Weiss

redgrapes2 said:


> Tortilla Jo's reservations are available now.  I just booked our trip in late Feb.  Good luck!


Just got it! Thank you so much


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

do they only release on reservation per time slot? This is bananas! 

I am a party of 11 and broke us into 6/5 to get two reservations all week. The closest I can get is 1 to 1.5 hours apart At every place.

I have only done DLR once pre Covid as a 4 top, but WDW has a ton of slots during each time even post-Covid.

I will beg the restaurants to seat us closer to the same time but this is frustrating everyday at 4 am….

also I wish that staying on property gave us 60+ days like WDW.


----------



## Renarr

katherine52478 said:


> I used Open Table to book Catal on 3/3!



Thanks for this suggestion!  I also used it to book for 2/23, and they still had a few other slots available for later in the evening!


----------



## Iceman93

HuskerFaninIL said:


> I am a party of 11 and broke us into 6/5 to get two reservations all week. The closest I can get is 1 to 1.5 hours apart At every place.



At most locations, isn't 12 the party size where they ask you to call in rather than use the online system?  You could always try that, then when you get to the restaurant just let them know you're a party of 11, not 12...


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

Iceman93 said:


> At most locations, isn't 12 the party size where they ask you to call in rather than use the online system?  You could always try that, then when you get to the restaurant just let them know you're a party of 11, not 12...



I tried to find a specific dining number but had no luck, I called the normal number and she said “ all reservations are done online and you must make 2 reservations and go by the restaurant early that day and ask to have combined‘

the website does tell me to call for help, but offers no number so if you know of one that’s not just the 714-956-Mickey I would love it 

it’s frustrating because the reservations are always like 5pm, 6pm and 7pm unlike WDW where you might get 5:45 and 6.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

HuskerFaninIL said:


> I tried to find a specific dining number but had no luck, I called the normal number and she said “ all reservations are done online and you must make 2 reservations and go by the restaurant early that day and ask to have combined‘
> 
> the website does tell me to call for help, but offers no number so if you know of one that’s not just the 714-956-Mickey I would love it ❤
> 
> it’s frustrating because the reservations are always like 5pm, 6pm and 7pm unlike WDW where you might get 5:45 and 6.


Goodness that is annoying. Disney really should do better.


----------



## Iceman93

It used to be (714) 781-DINE, but I haven't tried that number in years.


----------



## DMA832

Do DL and DCA restaurant reservations work the same as WDW with the reservations opening up for all restaurants 60 days before at 5am cst?  I have hotel reservations at Disneyland hotel for the entire week. Can I book for the entire week from my first day of hotel reservations 60 days out?


----------



## Dug720

DMA832 said:


> Do DL and DCA restaurant reservations work the same as WDW with the reservations opening up for all restaurants 60 days before at 5am cst?  I have hotel reservations at Disneyland hotel for the entire week. Can I book for the entire week from my first day of hotel reservations 60 days out?



No. You have to do one day at a time.


----------



## shosh1530

We have reservations at Plaza Inn Character breakfast next week. We booked for 7 but now have an 8th person on the trip. I know sometimes you can add a person when you check in... Has anyone ever done this at Plaza Inn? 

Our back up option is to cancel this reservation and go with just our smaller family (we also have reservation booked for 3 on a different day).

Finally, does anyone know what the cost has been running for the Plaza Inn breakfast per adult?


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

shosh1530 said:


> We have reservations at Plaza Inn Character breakfast next week. We booked for 7 but now have an 8th person on the trip. I know sometimes you can add a person when you check in... Has anyone ever done this at Plaza Inn?
> 
> Our back up option is to cancel this reservation and go with just our smaller family (we also have reservation booked for 3 on a different day).
> 
> Finally, does anyone know what the cost has been running for the Plaza Inn breakfast per adult?


YES, $40 PER ADULT not sure of children's current prices!!


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

Disneyland website says $39.99 to $59.99 for adults. We were there in September 2021


----------



## got2travel

shosh1530 said:


> We have reservations at Plaza Inn Character breakfast next week. We booked for 7 but now have an 8th person on the trip. I know sometimes you can add a person when you check in... Has anyone ever done this at Plaza Inn?
> 
> Our back up option is to cancel this reservation and go with just our smaller family (we also have reservation booked for 3 on a different day).
> 
> Finally, does anyone know what the cost has been running for the Plaza Inn breakfast per adult?



Adding an 8th to a party of 7 would not be a problem because you would already be seated at a table for 8. If you were say 4 trying to add a 5th, therefore requiring a bigger table that might cause an issue.


----------



## mich311e

Does anyone know if Magic Key Terrace is taking reservations? I've been checking the site and can't even check for availability. (Feb 2nd) Is it currently walk-ups? Thanks!


----------



## DharmaLou

mich311e said:


> Does anyone know if Magic Key Terrace is taking reservations? I've been checking the site and can't even check for availability. (Feb 2nd) Is it currently walk-ups? Thanks!



I've asked this before and everyone has recommended looking a day or two before your dates. I've also heard it's pretty easy to get walkups. I'm planning on doing a walkup next Monday and if I have difficulty I'll try to book a reservation for one of the following days.


----------



## mich311e

DharmaLou said:


> I've asked this before and everyone has recommended looking a day or two before your dates. I've also heard it's pretty easy to get walkups. I'm planning on doing a walkup next Monday and if I have difficulty I'll try to book a reservation for one of the following days.



Good info, thank you! And good luck! We just got our Magic Keys on 12/26 so this is our first time trying for it.


----------



## Ursula J

Has anyone else tried booking dining today for 60 days out (3/20)? I can't seem to make any.


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

Ursula J said:


> Has anyone else tried booking dining today for 60 days out (3/20)? I can't seem to make any.



I don't know what is going on with them, but I have been making reservations every morning for a week at 5 am CST (6 eastern, 3 PST) and that is when they have been opening. For some reason yesterday they didn't open until 8 am CST (9 EST, 6 PST)

Check in 30 minutes and I bet they are open.

Yesterday was extra frustrating for me because I wanted a hard to get reservation for 11 at Napa Rose and I checked 3 million times to see when they would open!


----------



## LovesTimone

Ursula J said:


> Has anyone else tried booking dining today for 60 days out (3/20)? I can't seem to make any.




I was online when my date opened.... and I did not get one reservation that I wanted... this sucks... I don't expect to get everything but not to get one restuarant is just ridiculous... I was able to secure one for each day for dinner, just so that we could sit down for a meal... not happy about the choices tho.... 

Can someone tell me if they are seating all the table, or is this still restricted to like 30 percent or something... ?


----------



## Ursula J

LovesTimone said:


> I was online when my date opened.... and I did not get one reservation that I wanted... this sucks... I don't expect to get everything but not to get one restuarant is just ridiculous... I was able to secure one for each day for dinner, just so that we could sit down for a meal... not happy about the choices tho....
> 
> Can someone tell me if they are seating all the table, or is this still restricted to like 30 percent or something... ?


I just keep getting the "unable to check for available times" message! And am I correct that Disneyland doesn't do 60+ length of stay if you're staying on property? Just a regular 60? So for each day of a 3 day visit, I have to get up for 3 days? (I"m so tired--sorry if that's confusing!)


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

Ursula J said:


> I just keep getting the "unable to check for available times" message! And am I correct that Disneyland doesn't do 60+ length of stay if you're staying on property? Just a regular 60? So for each day of a 3 day visit, I have to get up for 3 days? (I"m so tired--sorry if that's confusing!)



Yes you will need to get up early every day of your trip. It is exhausting!


----------



## Ursula J

HuskerFaninIL said:


> I don't know what is going on with them, but I have been making reservations every morning for a week at 5 am CST (6 eastern, 3 PST) and that is when they have been opening. For some reason yesterday they didn't open until 8 am CST (9 EST, 6 PST)
> 
> Check in 30 minutes and I bet they are open.
> 
> Yesterday was extra frustrating for me because I wanted a hard to get reservation for 11 at Napa Rose and I checked 3 million times to see when they would open!



Yes, it looks like today they waited until 8 central. OMG. I mean...I set the alarm for 4:50 and the coffee was gone by 7 when I could have slept in! Way to keep us guessing DL lol


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

Ursula J said:


> Yes, it looks like today they waited until 8 central. OMG. I mean...I set the alarm for 4:50 and the coffee was gone by 7 when I could have slept in! Way to keep us guessing DL lol



You were not alone, i have been up the last 8 mornings doing this and was so annoyed yesterday that I could have slept in more!


----------



## DennieC

shosh1530 said:


> We have reservations at Plaza Inn Character breakfast next week. We booked for 7 but now have an 8th person on the trip. I know sometimes you can add a person when you check in... Has anyone ever done this at Plaza Inn?
> 
> Our back up option is to cancel this reservation and go with just our smaller family (we also have reservation booked for 3 on a different day).
> 
> Finally, does anyone know what the cost has been running for the Plaza Inn breakfast per adult?


We went the day after Christmas and had to add 2 more adults to our party.  They accomodated it no problem.  We had to wait maybe 10 to 15 minutes to be seated, but was not an issue.  The cost was $42 per adult.


----------



## brightlined

mich311e said:


> Does anyone know if Magic Key Terrace is taking reservations? I've been checking the site and can't even check for availability. (Feb 2nd) Is it currently walk-ups? Thanks!


Just because I ate there this week and saw clues as to what was going on (if anyone's curious):


I'm under the impression that MKT is walk-up only at this point. Over the last couple of weeks, I saw basically every ADR show up at least once (minus Blue Bayou), but not MKT. And that's weird - spots were pretty widely available for prior to January 12th or 13th, then they just stopped.

This week, walk-ups opened up at 12:30pm on the dot. I was prepared for that, snagged one at 12:30pm, and was seated a few minutes later. There was one other party there in an otherwise empty terrace. (That makes me think MKT opens at 12:30pm.) A few more folks strolled in thereafter, but it wasn't full while I was there. For most of the days this week, it seemed like it was pretty widely available for walk-ups throughout the afternoon. (Admittedly, this was a "quieter" week than average.)


Btw - I was there solo, and the app forced me to go on the walk-up list with a party of 2. (ADRs were the same way when they were available.) I told the CM at check-in that I was having that issue - and he indicated that it _should_ have let me reserve as a party of 1 - they weren't intentionally blocking that. He fixed the reservation and let me head upstairs, so it was all good.


----------



## tinabina919

I am planning a last minute trip to CA with my daughter for winter break next month. We are doing two nights at DLH. I know I am LTTP but I have been having no luck with reservations. I just want a Monte Cristo! 

cafe orleans seems to have walk up availability each day but we will be going on Presidents Day, which I am sure will be packed. Any tips for me?!


----------



## BadPinkTink

Is there anyone looking for an Oga's reservation for Wednesday 2 February? I have a reservation for 2 people for 5.30pm which I will be cancelling in the next few days. PM me and we can try to co ordinate a time when we  will both be online.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

tinabina919 said:


> I am planning a last minute trip to CA with my daughter for winter break next month. We are doing two nights at DLH. I know I am LTTP but I have been having no luck with reservations. I just want a Monte Cristo!
> 
> cafe orleans seems to have walk up availability each day but we will be going on Presidents Day, which I am sure will be packed. Any tips for me?!


Check the app starting two days before and especially the day before. There is always an abundance of reservations as people’s plans change and they cancel to avoid the penalty. I have seen Cafe Orleans pop up the day before. You have to check often and be quick to grab something when you see it.


----------



## mich311e

brightlined said:


> Just because I ate there this week and saw clues as to what was going on (if anyone's curious):
> 
> 
> I'm under the impression that MKT is walk-up only at this point. Over the last couple of weeks, I saw basically every ADR show up at least once (minus Blue Bayou), but not MKT. And that's weird - spots were pretty widely available for prior to January 12th or 13th, then they just stopped.
> 
> This week, walk-ups opened up at 12:30pm on the dot. I was prepared for that, snagged one at 12:30pm, and was seated a few minutes later. There was one other party there in an otherwise empty terrace. (That makes me think MKT opens at 12:30pm.) A few more folks strolled in thereafter, but it wasn't full while I was there. For most of the days this week, it seemed like it was pretty widely available for walk-ups throughout the day. (Admittedly, this was a "quieter" week than average.)
> 
> 
> Btw - I was there solo, and the app forced me to go on the walk-up list with a party of 2. (ADRs were the same way when they were available.) I told the CM at check-in that I was having that issue - and he indicated that it _should_ have let me reserve as a party of 1 - they weren't intentionally blocking that. He fixed the reservation and let me head upstairs, so it was all good.



Thank you for the details! I'm going to give it a try!


----------



## Laur0406

Can anyone tell me if Oga's Cantina has walkup availability generally?  I can't get a reservation for our planned March trip but want to go.


----------



## Laur0406

Also...Storyteller's Cafe vs Goofy's Kitchen for character breakfast? I'd prefer Plaza Inn but nothing available right now.


----------



## Dug720

Laur0406 said:


> Also...Storyteller's Cafe vs Goofy's Kitchen for character breakfast? I'd prefer Plaza Inn but nothing available right now.



When are you looking? Storyteller's and Goofy's have availability every day of my trip (Feb 20-25)...or did yesterday anyway.


----------



## Laur0406

Dug720 said:


> When are you looking? Storyteller's and Goofy's have availability every day of my trip (Feb 20-25)...or did yesterday anyway.


Sorry, I was just curious which one would be better for the character breakfast  they have plenty of availability


----------



## Dug720

Laur0406 said:


> Sorry, I was just curious which one would be better for the character breakfast  they have plenty of availability



Oh, gotcha. Misunderstood. Sorry!


----------



## brightlined

Laur0406 said:


> Can anyone tell me if Oga's Cantina has walkup availability generally?  I can't get a reservation for our planned March trip but want to go.


It can. I wouldn't say all day - it seems like there's a lot of availability in the morning especially. But it does open here and there.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Laur0406 said:


> Can anyone tell me if Oga's Cantina has walkup availability generally?  I can't get a reservation for our planned March trip but want to go.


I am here today on a busy Saturday. Oga’s was a 30 minute wait at 12:30pm.


----------



## Laur0406

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> I am here today on a busy Saturday. Oga’s was a 30 minute wait at 12:30pm.


Do they let you put your name down and call you when your table is ready?


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Laur0406 said:


> Do they let you put your name down and call you when your table is ready?


Yes, you do it through the app. You have to be close to the location to put your name in, but then you can wander away and they will text you when it’s time to return. It gives an estimated wait time, too.


----------



## jordan13402

I can't believe I got an Ogas reservation fr my mid march trip the other day using the Stakeout app.


----------



## vgd07

jordan13402 said:


> I can't believe I got an Ogas reservation fr my mid march trip the other day using the Stakeout app.



I've just heard about this app, what's your experience with it?


----------



## Dug720

I finally happened to be online right as a Plaza Inn breakfast alert came in from Mouse Dining and was able to snag it - most have come just after I've gone to bed or at like 2am!!

Still holding out for a Blue Bayou...hopefully!!


----------



## RobertaMomof2

Does anyone know exactly why its so hard now to get a BB reservation?  Are the restaurants not running at maximum occupancy, or not enough workers, or something else?  I have never had a problem getting a dining reservation 60 days out, but you all have me worried for our June trip, lol.  We are celebrating my daughters 18th birthday and BB is on her list (as well as Oga's and so forth).  Whats the deal recently?  Thanks so much everyone


----------



## lozzypop

Just had to cancel my 1:20 pm res at Cafe Orleans for Monday February 21 if anyone's interested. WestJet changed our flights


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

RobertaMomof2 said:


> Does anyone know exactly why its so hard now to get a BB reservation?  Are the restaurants not running at maximum occupancy, or not enough workers, or something else?  I have never had a problem getting a dining reservation 60 days out, but you all have me worried for our June trip, lol.  We are celebrating my daughters 18th birthday and BB is on her list (as well as Oga's and so forth).  Whats the deal recently?  Thanks so much everyone


I don't know but it's weird! BB will be gone at like 3:05am or whenever they release it. It's crazy!


----------



## RobertaMomof2

Yeah, I have been looking periodically and have not see any BB at all pop up.  Quite concerning really for us.  We love to eat there at least once per trip. Dang it, hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Dug720

RobertaMomof2 said:


> Yeah, I have been looking periodically and have not see any BB at all pop up.  Quite concerning really for us.  We love to eat there at least once per trip. Dang it, hope it gets better soon.



I've gotten a couple of notifications from Mouse Dining but it was gone by the time I saw the email.


----------



## Dug720

@RobertaMomof2 - to be clear, it was not that I clicked on the email as soon as it came in. I'm talking a few hours later because it came in while I was sleeping.

When I was on my phone when the email came in about Plaza Inn I clicked right through and got it.


----------



## Disney0010

Today Carnation Cafe was not an option when booking for early April. Also, reservations did not open until 6:00 PST in place of the former 3:00 AM time slot. I guess this is the new time moving forward.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Disney0010 said:


> Today Carnation Cafe was not an option when booking for early April. Also, reservations did not open until 6:00 PST in place of the former 3:00 AM time slot. *I guess this is the new time moving forward.*


Gosh I hope so!


----------



## jordan13402

vgd07 said:


> I've just heard about this app, what's your experience with it?


well so far so good. I never even got a notification from Mouse dining for this rez


----------



## SherylLC

Disney0010 said:


> Also, reservations did not open until 6:00 PST in place of the former 3:00 AM time slot. I guess this is the new time moving forward.


oh, thank goodness!


----------



## MikeRx

The opening dates and times for these reservations:
In a small room two gather to plan the reservation releases for the next day and we listen in to hear:

Boss, what do we release today? "Spin the Wheel of Destiny....Lackey....." Gee Boss wouldn't it be better if we released things at the same time of the day that makes sense for those in the west and at 60 days out like we publish on our award winning website?, Why yes Lackey, that would be best for _them_, but far less fun for *me*....hahahah, spin, Lackey, spin.....


----------



## jordan13402

jordan13402 said:


> well so far so good. I never even got a notification from Mouse dining for this rez


turns out two of my mouse dining alerts needed to be "refreshed" i guess they expire after awhile


----------



## Dug720

jordan13402 said:


> turns out two of my mouse dining alerts needed to be "refreshed" i guess they expire after awhile



Had you missed any alerts - or tried and gotten "Sorry for the Paws"? If so, you have to renew them - once they send notification they stop searching.


----------



## jordan13402

Dug720 said:


> Had you missed any alerts - or tried and gotten "Sorry for the Paws"? If so, you have to renew them - once they send notification they stop searching.


boy I dont know! its funny cause the app Stakeout is what led me to get the Ogas rez that I got but I never got a mouse alert one (though it entirely possible i just missed it)


----------



## DennieC

I think it mainly depends on how large your party is.  I do know Blue Bayou has limited their capacity, so there are fewer reservations available than in the past.  Also with Disneyland having fewer sit down restaurants now, demand is greater.  That and people just seem to have missed the Blue Bayou, so pent up demand.  Reservations are now opening at 6am PST and for a party of 3, I have been able to book as long as I do it right at that time.  Larger parties is where it seems to be harder.  When I have parties of 6 or more, what times I am available to book are very limited or gone within minutes of reservations opening up.  Good luck! 


RobertaMomof2 said:


> Does anyone know exactly why its so hard now to get a BB reservation?  Are the restaurants not running at maximum occupancy, or not enough workers, or something else?  I have never had a problem getting a dining reservation 60 days out, but you all have me worried for our June trip, lol.  We are celebrating my daughters 18th birthday and BB is on her list (as well as Oga's and so forth).  Whats the deal recently?  Thanks so much everyone


----------



## RobertaMomof2

Thanks so much DennieC!  I will plan to wake up at 6am when it is time to book them.  We have a party of 4.  Thanks so much!


----------



## virk4

I have a party of 7 in May. I know that's a tough number to get for dinner..... I don't mind booking 4 + 3, but MDE won't allow a 2nd reservation for the same day....any suggestions?


----------



## CO2CA

Has Trader Sams opened up for mid March yet? I haven't received any alerts, but it seems to be getting late for them to drop so I wonder if I missed it.


----------



## DennieC

virk4 said:


> I have a party of 7 in May. I know that's a tough number to get for dinner..... I don't mind booking 4 + 3, but MDE won't allow a 2nd reservation for the same day....any suggestions?


Create a second Disney login under a different email. I created one for my wife and have my own. I had her log into the app on her phone and had mine on my own, so both of us were ready to go when reservations opened. The only challenge is getting times close to each other, but it can be done. We then ask them to combine the reservations when we check in. Have been successful so far with a party of 10 doing 6 and 4 that way.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

virk4 said:


> I have a party of 7 in May. I know that's a tough number to get for dinner..... I don't mind booking 4 + 3, but MDE won't allow a 2nd reservation for the same day....any suggestions?


Depending on the restaurant you're trying to get, you can definitely try for 7. I believe it lets you book up to 8 (or is it 10)? 

Try for 6 too. Might be easier and most places let you add one more on the app when you check in. If not prompted in the app, you can tell the CM before you check in.


----------



## virk4

thank you DennisC and SOCALMouseMo


----------



## Disney0010

I think you missed it. I booked TS yesterday for dinner on 4/03 and it was available this morning for both lunch and dinner on 4/04.



CO2CA said:


> Has Trader Sams opened up for mid March yet? I haven't received any alerts, but it seems to be getting late for them to drop so I wonder if I missed it.


----------



## CO2CA

Disney0010 said:


> I think you missed it. I booked TS yesterday for dinner on 4/03 and it was available this morning for both lunch and dinner on 4/04.



Bummer! Oh well, we're staying at the DLH so maybe we'll do walkup late at night and hope for little wait. Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## bethwc101

I was on right at 6am PST and no luck with res. Hope it wasn't 3am today


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

Dug720 said:


> I finally happened to be online right as a Plaza Inn breakfast alert came in from Mouse Dining and was able to snag it - most have come just after I've gone to bed or at like 2am!!
> 
> Still holding out for a Blue Bayou...hopefully!!


Hi Dug! We got our Blue Bayou from Mousewatchers, so hang in there!! Aloha, Karen


----------



## Dug720

COASTIEandMATE said:


> Hi Dug! We got our Blue Bayou from Mousewatchers, so hang in there!! Aloha, Karen



Thanks!


----------



## JavaDuck

bethwc101 said:


> I was on right at 6am PST and no luck with res. Hope it wasn't 3am today



Reservations do open at 3am PST for DL dining reservations. If you do not find any availability for the times and places you want, consistently check for openings leading up to your trip.  We have been able to snag reservations that way, especially if we are flexible with the time or day.


----------



## brightlined

JavaDuck said:


> Reservations do open at 3am PST for DL dining reservations. If you do not find any availability for the times and places you want, consistently check for openings leading up to your trip.  We have been able to snag reservations that way, especially if we are flexible with the time or day.


They changed the time sometime recently. It was 6am PT this morning. (I checked it at 5:40am, and there was nothing at all available.) There were still a couple of stray Blue Bayous available at 6:05am.

I'll add this - it does seem like they're starting to throw everything at once, instead of the tiered releases we saw recently. For weeks, Trader Sam's was being dropped on Thursday nights, but they were there this morning.


----------



## brightlined

brightlined said:


> I'm under the impression that Magic Key Terrace is walk-up only at this point.


Just to update - I noticed yesterday that they removed the Reserve Dining button from the info page for MKT, which I assume confirms that it's walk-up only.


----------



## Disney0010

As others have stated, it looks as though they have shifted dining reservations to open at 6:00 AM in place of 3:00 AM. It was that way each day this week. Carnation Cafe was the only reservation not showing up to book at any time. 



JavaDuck said:


> Reservations do open at 3am PST for DL dining reservations. If you do not find any availability for the times and places you want, consistently check for openings leading up to your trip.  We have been able to snag reservations that way, especially if we are flexible with the time or day.


----------



## Disney0010

This week when I booked for April 3rd through 5th, Carnation Cafe was not showing to book. All other restaurants were. In the past they have all dropped each morning or has been my experience. 




brightlined said:


> They changed the time sometime recently. It was 6am PT this morning. (I checked it at 5:40am, and there was nothing at all available.) There were still a couple of stray Blue Bayous available at 6:05am.
> 
> *I'll add this - it does seem like they're starting to throw everything at once, instead of the tiered releases we saw recently. For weeks, Trader Sam's was being dropped on Thursday nights, but they were there this morning.*


----------



## sammybk

Checked Thursday on a whim for available reservations the next day. Refreshed between 4pm and 8pm.  Was looking for party of 2, so checked for 1, 2and 3 people. Found the following options for dinner:

Cafe Orleans 
Carthay Circle (main dining and al fresco) 
Lamplight lounge 
Trader Sam's 
Blue Bayou

We ended up grabbing the 4pm Blue Bayou and got a waterside table. Our expectations were pretty low, but the steak and service were amazing.


----------



## bethwc101

JavaDuck said:


> Reservations do open at 3am PST for DL dining reservations. If you do not find any availability for the times and places you want, consistently check for openings leading up to your trip.  We have been able to snag reservations that way, especially if we are flexible with the time or day.


Today's booking was at 6am PST. But yesterday's wasn't. At least not for trader sams


----------



## brightlined

bethwc101 said:


> Today's booking was at 6am PST. But yesterday's wasn't. At least not for trader sams


TS was there at 6am yesterday. I booked a 10pm (for April 6) at 6:01am. But it seemed like there were fewer available TS reservations yesterday than today. At least, they seemed to last longer this morning (for April 7).


----------



## julesann

bethwc101 said:


> Today's booking was at 6am PST. But yesterday's wasn't. At least not for trader sams



Are you saying it was earlier (so they were gone) or later than 6am PST?


----------



## lisa cameron

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Gosh I hope so!


Carnation Cafe wasn’t an option today either for 60 days out.


----------



## bethwc101

I was on at 6pst and it kept saying sorry no res available. So assuming it opened before 6. But the next day I had no problem booking it at 6.   But another poster said they got a res at 6 so I have no idea what happened for me


----------



## mich311e

Does anyone know if Carnation Cafe takes walk-ups? I didn't see it available at 60 days out for us either.


----------



## clb79

mich311e said:


> Does anyone know if Carnation Cafe takes walk-ups? I didn't see it available at 60 days out for us either.


I think you need to stop by as soon as you get into the park and have the cast member at the door add you to a wait list and they will fill openings from that (I don't know if they have separate lists for breakfast and lunch or just one list for both), but my understanding is the sooner you get on the list the better your chances of getting a table that day.  We tried to get reservations for Carnation Cafe this past trip and weren't successful either and that is what someone else had told us to try if we still wanted to eat there.

I think that some of the table service restaurants have a virtual wait-list where you can join from the app, but I haven't used it so I don't know the specifics on which restaurants or how that works.

We were lucky enough to get a Blue Bayou reservation to celebrate our Anniversary on our trip the last weekend of January. After we checked in on the app and were waiting for our table we watched at least 4 different parties come up to the podium back to back asking if there were last minute cancelations and they were told they were filling from the waitlist which had filled up that morning (don't know if it was a virtual waitlist, walk ups to the podium or combination of both).  It was a similar experience Lamp Light Lounge when we were waiting for our table to be ready there too.

Good Luck, I hope you can get something between now and your trip or get added to a list that day and get in.


----------



## mich311e

clb79 said:


> Good Luck, I hope you can get something between now and your trip or get added to a list that day and get in.



Thank you! I'll give those a try!


----------



## julesann

What is the best route to securing adrs right at 6 a.m.? --with the Ap on my phone or on-line with my computer?  When booking before I recall one was better ie less glitches and faster than the other?


----------



## Dug720

julesann said:


> What is the best route to securing adrs right at 6 a.m.? --with the Ap on my phone or on-line with my computer?  When booking before I recall one was better ie less glitches and faster than the other?



In my experience I always do better on the computer - usually using an incognito browser. The app always gives me the "Please try again" message.


----------



## Disney0010

I have found that the app worked much better than the Disney website for dining. The website is clumsy to say the least.



julesann said:


> What is the best route to securing adrs right at 6 a.m.? --with the Ap on my phone or on-line with my computer?  When booking before I recall one was better ie less glitches and faster than the other?


----------



## Pluto468

I always use the app right at 3am PST and it works. Although...now that I think of it there were one or two times when it didn't work and I had to switch to the computer.


----------



## brightlined

Pluto468 said:


> I always use the app right at 3am PST and it works. Although...now that I think of it there were one or two times when it didn't work and I had to switch to the computer.


FYI - they moved it to 6am PT last week.


The biggest issue I've had recently with the app (Android) is that it seems to cache the results now. (I don't remember it doing that until the last few months.)

For example, if you hit 11:30am, hit 12pm, then hit 11:30am again, it shows you the cached results for 11:30am. Which means: if you start looking just before 6am, and you get a "no results found" message, it will continue giving you the "no results found" for the 11:30am slot, even after 6am and everything's available. (Same thing when the system glitches and gives you a "no results found" message for no obvious reason, it will continue to do so.) Of course, you can just switch to 12pm or 11am and hope to get the 11:30am you wanted, but it's hit and miss.

I've made a habit recently of opening the app info page when I'm trying for stuff at 6am, just so I can switch over and clear the app cache if that happens.

I'll also made a point of not clicking on any time slots until my phone clock says 6am.


----------



## Pluto468

brightlined said:


> FYI - they moved it to 6am PT last week.




Thank you so much! I would have missed it if you hadn't told me. I was dreading getting up at 3 for reservations again, but I'm always up at 6


----------



## gottalovepluto

What is up with Carnation Cafe? Are they walk up only? No issues with other ADRs but even at 60 days out that one is alluding me.

Is it my party size? We’re 6 people. Saw a Rec earlier in the thread to stop by first thing in the morning so I’ll plan on doing that unless it’s a lost cause with that many people?


----------



## Renarr

gottalovepluto said:


> What is up with Carnation Cafe? Are they walk up only? No issues with other ADRs but even at 60 days out that one is alluding me. Is it my party size? We’re 6 people. Saw a Rec earlier in the thread to stop by first thing in the morning so I’ll plan on doing that unless it’s a lost cause with that many people?



Can't speak for that party size, but I got a reservation 60 days out for Carnation Cafe for a party of 2 a little while back.


----------



## Disney0010

Doesn’t seem like they’re dropping CC at the sixty day mark. They didn’t last week when I was making reservations for two. All of the other restaurants was there except Carnation.



gottalovepluto said:


> What is up with Carnation Cafe? Are they walk up only? No issues with other ADRs but even at 60 days out that one is alluding me.
> 
> Is it my party size? We’re 6 people. Saw a Rec earlier in the thread to stop by first thing in the morning so I’ll plan on doing that unless it’s a lost cause with that many people?


----------



## tankgirl!

Hi-I'm also having trouble with Carnation Cafe for April. Has anyone had luck making reservations? Thanks!


----------



## TeKa21

Yeah, I’ve been using Mouse Dining for a trip coming up in 2 weeks and I’ve had no problem getting reservations for BB, TS, LL, but nothing has come up at all for CC.


----------



## crystal1313

Anyone know the best way to make a reservation for 9? TIA!


----------



## wdw&sonny

If on-line ADRs now opens at 6a PST (9a EST), what time does the phone line open, still 7a EST?  How's that work?
Is is better to call for a party of 9?
thanks.


----------



## Westcorkdisfan

I just booked for a party of 8 with two groups of 4. You need 2 accounts, signed into 2 devices, 1 with my daughter’s account and booked 2 reservations 15 minutes apart (someone on here had suggested this and worked perfectly).


----------



## MD Disney Fans

tankgirl! said:


> Hi-I'm also having trouble with Carnation Cafe for April. Has anyone had luck making reservations? Thanks!


No problems here.  I did Napa Rose yesterday and BB today.


----------



## brightlined

MD Disney Fans said:


> No problems here.  I did Napa Rose yesterday and BB today.


They meant specifically for Carnation Cafe. All signs point to it being walk-up in-person only.


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

tankgirl! said:


> Hi-I'm also having trouble with Carnation Cafe for April. Has anyone had luck making reservations? Thanks!



I booked CC for early April at the 60 day mark for lunch. So reservations are being taken.


----------



## tankgirl!

Thanks for the info on CC. I never got the Mouse Dining alert so I must have missed the window for early April. Bummer!


----------



## Czardas

HELP how do you make reservations using the App? I can’t find dining only mobile orders. I’m getting close to starting the nerve wracking game of reservations, and need to work it out fast.


----------



## Foustketeer

Czardas said:


> HELP how do you make reservations using the App? I can’t find dining only mobile orders. I’m getting close to starting the nerve wracking game of reservations, and need to work it out fast.



Hit the + at the bottom of the screen then Check Dining Availability. You'll then enter your party size and choose your date then time.


----------



## clb79

crystal1313 said:


> Anyone know the best way to make a reservation for 9? TIA!


In January we got an advanced reservation for  a party of 8 at Lamp Light Lounge. When I checked in from my phone it let me add up to 1 more then. They ended up seating us in their private “VIP” room it was an awesome experience. (We actually had 10 and one of us was going to leave with the youngest if it was going to be an issue, but there ended up being plenty of room).

I am not sure if the option to add the 9th was specific to Lamplight Lounge or if other places have the option to add an a extra person at check in too?  

You could try splitting and having 2 people with different accounts try to book 2 tables in the same window and check in at the same time maybe?


----------



## crystal1313

clb79 said:


> In January we got an advanced reservation for  a party of 8 at Lamp Light Lounge. When I checked in from my phone it let me add up to 1 more then. They ended up seating us in their private “VIP” room it was an awesome experience. (We actually had 10 and one of us was going to leave with the youngest if it was going to be an issue, but there ended up being plenty of room).
> 
> I am not sure if the option to add the 9th was specific to Lamplight Lounge or if other places have the option to add an a extra person at check in too?
> 
> You could try splitting and having 2 people with different accounts try to book 2 tables in the same window and check in at the same time maybe?


Thank you!!! Really appreciate that!


----------



## ironband74

mom2aidanNpiper said:


> I booked CC for early April at the 60 day mark for lunch. So reservations are being taken.


What time were you able to make your reservation?  6AM Pacific?


----------



## austinelsa

Hi all.

Any thoughts on the best way to get a last minute but not walk up (March 11, 12, or 13) character breakfast res for 4 for the Plaza Inn? We just finally made our decision that we feel ok going on our trip, we booked our tickets and park reservations. Now im realizing it's prob too late to get a res? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Wedgeout

austinelsa said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Any thoughts on the best way to get a last minute but not walk up (March 11, 12, or 13) character breakfast res for 4 for the Plaza Inn? We just finally made our decision that we feel ok going on our trip, we booked our tickets and park reservations. Now im realizing it's prob too late to get a res? Any help is appreciated!


Continue random searches up to your dates. Reservations get dropped. I like to search by times across the days that I’m going instead of the breakfast, lunch, and dinner searching to get better results.


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

ironband74 said:


> What time were you able to make your reservation?  6AM Pacific?


 Yes it was 6am PST. I had an alert already set up ahead of time through a dining alert website and I got a text right at 6 to book.


----------



## Westcorkdisfan

I just booked the last three days and was able to get Lamplught Lounge Brunch, Oga’s and Blue Bayou for 8 people without doing 2 separate reservations. I was on the app the second it ticked to 6am. These were on separate days. For California Grill I needed 2 reservations 15 min apart. Hope everyone has good luck and able to hop on the app at the 60 day mark (I had an alarm on my phone not to forget!)


----------



## wdw&sonny

What time do reservations open?  I have seen 6am EST and 9am EST???
TIA


----------



## Pluto468

wdw&sonny said:


> What time do reservations open?  I have seen 6am EST and 9am EST???
> TIA




6am PST-9am EST


----------



## wdw&sonny

For a party of 9, if I am able to make two ADRs for 5 + 4.  Could I then call and ask to combine them into one party of 9?  Anyone tried this?


----------



## DennieC

wdw&sonny said:


> For a party of 9, if I am able to make two ADRs for 5 + 4.  Could I then call and ask to combine them into one party of 9?  Anyone tried this?


When I have done this in the past, I had to actually go to the podium of the restaurant and request it.  I would check in a little earlier than normal to allow them adequate time to accommodate my party, but have had my request met every time.


----------



## julesann

I am confused.  The app says I can book 4/20 today and the website says I can book only through 4/19. Do you have any idea what this discrepancy is about?  I need to start booking for 4/21 which would either be tomorrow or Monday depending...??


----------



## Ngwira

julesann said:


> I am confused.  The app says I can book 4/20 today and the website says I can book only through 4/19. Do you have any idea what this discrepancy is about?  I need to start booking for 4/21 which would either be tomorrow or Monday depending...??


I booked 4/20 today.


----------



## Dug720

julesann said:


> I am confused.  The app says I can book 4/20 today and the website says I can book only through 4/19. Do you have any idea what this discrepancy is about?  I need to start booking for 4/21 which would either be tomorrow or Monday depending...??



Use an incognito browser window or clear your cookies.


----------



## julesann

Dug720 said:


> Use an incognito browser window or clear your cookies.



I did both and neither worked.


----------



## Dug720

julesann said:


> I did both and neither worked.


----------



## Disney Dudette

I had all kinds of glitches using my app to book dining today for our April visit. I used the browser instead of my app and when I selected April 21 availability for Blue Bayou, above lunch and dinner hours it says refurbishment.  I am wondering if Blue Bayou will be closing for the Pirates refurbishment?!


----------



## brightlined

Disney Dudette said:


> I had all kinds of glitches using my app to book dining today for our April visit. I used the browser instead of my app and when I selected April 21 availability for Blue Bayou, above lunch and dinner hours it says refurbishment.  I am wondering if Blue Bayou will be closing for the Pirates refurbishment?!


They had BB reservervations avaliable up until April 20th, so it's definitely not down for the entire refurbishment. Assuming that's the first day it's closed, we'll just have to wait and see if it's just that day or something longer.


----------



## Disney Dudette

brightlined said:


> They had BB reservervations avaliable up until April 20th, so it's definitely not down for the entire refurbishment. Assuming that's the first day it's closed, we'll just have to wait and see if it's just that day or something longer.


Yes, I've seen they have been available. I am just sad that it looks like it may be closing on our arrival day   Bummer!  To be honest, with Pirates being closed I feel tempted to postpone my trip!  lol


----------



## Lisa24jks

I saw where someone else in the thread was having trouble with Carnation Cafe for April and now... me too? Haven't had any issues with my other ADRs for this trip and I get alerts, so it's not like I missed them this morning, I think they just didn't open up for April 22nd yet. Hopefully, this isn't a bad sign and they're just dropping late. It's mom's favorite place and she'll be so disappointed if we can't get in. (I checked my e-mails from my December trip, and Carnation dropped at 59 days instead of 60 then, so I'm just gonna try to be chill about it.)


----------



## DLgal

I wanted to post this in case it helps anyone.

I have heard from a reliable source that Disneyland is holding MOST restaurant space for walk up availability. The number of reservations being released is a TINY fraction of available tables. They are prioritizing walk ups in the park and hotel restaurants right now. This may be why reservations are so hard to come by.

We ate at the Magic Key Terrace yesterday and ALL the people who were there at opening time were walk ups. We stood around with them and all used the app right at 12:30. We were easily able to get in immediately by using the app "walk up waitlist" option and had an amazing lunch (the limited time specials were out of this world). I had been trying with no luck to get a reservation at the Terrace for this date for a LONG time. Turns out I was wasting my time.

In addition, we witnessed several groups walk up to the podium at Wine Country Trattoria prior to the 12:30 opening time and put their names in for lunch and they were all seated once the restaurant opened. None had reservations. They began taking names at the podium around noon.

Apparently you can get same day reservations to most restaurants in the park if you are there when they open and put your name down.


----------



## brightlined

DLgal said:


> We ate at the Magic Key Terrace yesterday and ALL the people who were there at opening time were walk ups. We stood around with them and all used the app right at 12:30. We were easily able to get in immediately by using the app "walk up waitlist" option and had an amazing lunch (the limited time specials were out of this world). I had been trying with no luck to get a reservation at the Terrace for this date for a LONG time. Turns out I was wasting my time.


I agree about the walk up list in general - it seems like they're holding space for that.

But Magic Key Terrace is a different situation. They completely stopped offering reservations for Magic Key Terrace in mid-January. If you hit the restaurant page in the app, it doesn't even have the "Reserve Dining" button anymore - just the Walk Up List option:




Carnation still baffles me. It doesn't offer Walk Up in the app at all - just the Reserve Dining button. But it sounds like they're taking in-person walk ups.

One person here said they got a reservation for April after getting an alert - so I'm assuming they might be dropping some late. But there's no way they're dropping them at 6am for 60 days out.


----------



## DLgal

brightlined said:


> I agree about the walk up list.
> 
> But Magic Key Terrace is a different situation. They completely stopped offering reservations for Magic Key Terrace in mid-January. If you hit the restaurant page in the app, it doesn't even have the "Reserve Dining" button anymore - just the Walk Up List option:
> 
> View attachment 649116
> 
> 
> Carnation still baffles me. It doesn't offer Walk Up in the app at all - just the Reserve Dining button. But it sounds like they're taking in-person walk ups.
> 
> One person here said they got a reservation for April after getting an alert - so I'm assuming they might be dropping some late. But there's no way they're dropping them at 6am for 60 days out.



Carnation is the one that was referenced specifically to be primarily walk up availability by the source, although they said it was now like that at most restaurants. But yes, it is a physical walk up list, not in the app. Blue Bayou, Cafe Orleans, Riverbell, Cathay Circle Restaurant, and WCT should all be easy to get into day of by walking up.

I know Magic Key Terrace is different, and found out the reason they stopped taking reservations is because the expanded space is closed off right now while they reimagine it for an early March reopening. They only have like 10 tables there right now.


----------



## Lisa24jks

brightlined said:


> But there's no way they're dropping them at 6am for 60 days out.



That's why I posted. My alerts have always been reliable. I was up before 6 a.m., got alerts for Oga's and Cafe Orleans and got them both booked (and RiverBelle as a lunch backup in case Carnation doesn't show up) but zero for Carnation and I tried them FIRST since it was the #1 priority, so it's not like they existed and just disappeared that quickly. Also, got WCT booked for the day before, and Ralph Brennan for the day before that, so it's all working. I think (and hope) that Carnation is just being slow. I know in-person walk-up is always an option, but my mom has medical issues and having locked-in reservations when she's with me always puts my mind at ease.


----------



## mdmost

What alerts are you guys using? I'm still a good month away before the time we're able to book but wanted to get something going so I don't forget. We passed on Oga's in WDW last September because of Delta and wanted to go this time when we're there in early June.


----------



## brightlined

Lisa24jks said:


> That's why I posted. My alerts have always been reliable. I was up before 6 a.m., got alerts for Oga's and Cafe Orleans and got them both booked (and RiverBelle as a lunch backup in case Carnation doesn't show up) but zero for Carnation and I tried them FIRST since it was the #1 priority, so it's not like they existed and just disappeared that quickly. Also, got WCT booked for the day before, and Ralph Brennan for the day before that, so it's all working. I think (and hope) that Carnation is just being slow. I know in-person walk-up is always an option, but my mom has medical issues and having locked-in reservations when she's with me always puts my mind at ease.


Someone here said they got one for "early April", and I kept wondering what "early April" meant, but didn't want to pry. I've got two possible April trips on the schedule, so I've been on the app at 6am like eight times in the last three weeks, and I never saw a single Carnation. My initial looks were for April 6th - I kinda wondered if they made them available through the previous weekend and not since. If that's the case, I'm wondering if we're in a situation like with Trader Sam's in January, where they were dropping a week's worth at a random time (in that case, Thursday nights).


----------



## Lisa24jks

mdmost said:


> What alerts are you guys using? I'm still a good month away before the time we're able to book but wanted to get something going so I don't forget. We passed on Oga's in WDW last September because of Delta and wanted to go this time when we're there in early June.



I'm not sure what the policy is on linking them. But if you google Disneyland dining alerts, there are two main sites that will likely pop up. One starts in Mouse and ends in Watcher and it's a paid site. And then there's one that starts in Mouse and ends in Dining and has a free plan (and a paid plan).



brightlined said:


> Someone here said they got one for "early April", and I kept wondering what "early April" meant, but didn't want to pry. I've got two possible April trips on the schedule, so I've been on the app at 6am like eight times in the last three weeks, and I never saw a single Carnation. My initial looks were for April 6th - I kinda wondered if they made them available through the previous weekend and not since. If that's the case, I'm wondering if we're in a situation like with Trader Sam's in January, where they were dropping a week's worth at a random time (in that case, Thursday nights).



I will definitely post here if Carnation ever comes through for me! I just figure it's definitely a lateness issue since I had ZERO trouble with the other reservations I wanted.


----------



## Renarr

DLgal said:


> I wanted to post this in case it helps anyone.
> 
> I have heard from a reliable source that Disneyland is holding MOST restaurant space for walk up availability. The number of reservations being released is a TINY fraction of available tables. They are prioritizing walk ups in the park and hotel restaurants right now. This may be why reservations are so hard to come by.
> 
> We ate at the Magic Key Terrace yesterday and ALL the people who were there at opening time were walk ups. We stood around with them and all used the app right at 12:30. We were easily able to get in immediately by using the app "walk up waitlist" option and had an amazing lunch (the limited time specials were out of this world). I had been trying with no luck to get a reservation at the Terrace for this date for a LONG time. Turns out I was wasting my time.
> 
> In addition, we witnessed several groups walk up to the podium at Wine Country Trattoria prior to the 12:30 opening time and put their names in for lunch and they were all seated once the restaurant opened. None had reservations. They began taking names at the podium around noon.
> 
> Apparently you can get same day reservations to most restaurants in the park if you are there when they open and put your name down.



This is interesting.  The missus and I just ate at Carnation Cafe about 90 minutes ago.  A couple in front of us was trying to walk-in to get a table, and the host said that they had been booked two months in advance.


----------



## DLgal

Renarr said:


> This is interesting.  The missus and I just ate at Carnation Cafe about 90 minutes ago.  A couple in front of us was trying to walk-in to get a table, and the host said that they had been booked two months in advance.



You have to be there when they open. Since Carnation opens for breakfast, you have to put your name in for lunch right when they open for breakfast.


----------



## tankgirl!

Hi. I tried booking Carnation for breakfast beginning 60 days out from our trip in early April and never got a spot. I checked every morning and put an alert on Mouse Dining, but I was unable to find a spot. I guess I'm just unlucky!


----------



## brightlined

tankgirl! said:


> Hi. I tried booking Carnation for breakfast beginning 60 days out from our trip in early April and never got a spot. I checked every morning and put an alert on Mouse Dining, but I was unable to find a spot. I guess I'm just unlucky!


I doubt it's luck. As best as everyone here can tell, it seems likely that they haven't offered any reservations for Carnation since the very beginning of April at the latest.

(The story Renarr was telling about today would be true - they were still offering them 60 days ago.)


----------



## brightlined

Btw - for anyone not following the Pirates closure thread: 

Blue Bayou will apparently be closed from April 21st until sometime in mid-May:



RobertaMomof2 said:


> FYI all, I chatted with a CM, because I wanted to be sure. She mentioned BB is going to be closed they estimate until the "Middle of May" and that POTC is slated to open back up 7/1.  Just wanted to forward the info to you all since I chatted with a CM.


----------



## TMooney

I’ve been trying for Carnation Cafe reservations since April 3rd, I had been checking available reservations before my 60 day window and they were available April 2nd. April 3rd on no availability, I’ve been checking every morning at 6am and sporadically throughout ever day since with no luck.


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

brightlined said:


> Someone here said they got one for "early April", and I kept wondering what "early April" meant, but didn't want to pry. I've got two possible April trips on the schedule, so I've been on the app at 6am like eight times in the last three weeks, and I never saw a single Carnation. My initial looks were for April 6th - I kinda wondered if they made them available through the previous weekend and not since. If that's the case, I'm wondering if we're in a situation like with Trader Sam's in January, where they were dropping a week's worth at a random time (in that case, Thursday nights).


 I said early April in a previous post. My lunch reservation that i secured at the 60 day mark was for April 1st. So the very earliest April date possible!


----------



## Lisa24jks

mom2aidanNpiper said:


> I said early April in a previous post. My lunch reservation that i secured at the 60 day mark was for April 1st. So the very earliest April date possible!


 
So Carnation reservations are at least two and half weeks behind where they should be (close to 3 weeks, even), based on what everyone is posting here. 

I wonder what the issue is. I hope it's not that they're closing it again, and it's something good, like opening it up for dinner hours.


----------



## brightlined

mom2aidanNpiper said:


> I said early April in a previous post. My lunch reservation that i secured at the 60 day mark was for April 1st. So the very earliest April date possible!


Cool! That actually tracks perfectly with what others have experienced. It sounds like they stopped offering Carnation reservations on April 2nd.

So anyone looking for Carnation for April 3rd or later would be smart to sign up for a dining alert, in case they decide to release them at a random time.


----------



## IsThatYouTigger

I somehow managed to snag a BB dinner reservation and a Carnation Cafe lunch reservation for March randomly stalking. Only problem is they’re on the same day. If I can’t manage to switch one to another day, which should we keep? Will BB not be as exciting with pirates closed?


----------



## ironband74

I'd be very interested in hearing how the walk ups at Carnation are working as we get to April.  Like another poster, I grabbed a backup at River Belle for lunch since Carnation wasn't dropping.  I'd prefer to get on the walk up list...but if I no-show for the reservation because I got the walk up CC then I'll be out the $10/person, and I've got 7 of 'em.

We're going to be going full Theme Park Commando at rope drop, so I'll have to figure out if I need to skip out on an attraction to go get on the list, or if I can do it in the pre-rope drop period...


----------



## Guy in Fargo

Definitely not a fan of having to walk up for reservations.

I really prefer to saunter in the park, except for Frontier Land where I mosey.


----------



## OKC Disney Fan

So is Carnation Cafe no longer open for dinner?  I got a lunch reservation for my trip next week but since my 60 day time period, but never saw that it had evening hours.


----------



## Lisa24jks

OKC Disney Fan said:


> So is Carnation Cafe no longer open for dinner?  I got a lunch reservation for my trip next week but since my 60 day time period, but never saw that it had evening hours.



They haven’t had dinner service since pre-COVID. When they reopened in September, it was breakfast and lunch only.


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

Blue Bayou will be closed from April21 thru mid May. They are working on the two trees in front of the restaurant.


----------



## SherylLC

Anyone trying for Trader Sam's at 60 days? I was on right at 6:00 but none dropped.


----------



## Westcorkdisfan

Are you looking for the 24th? There’s still some available. Maybe change time or party number.


----------



## mich311e

I randomly checked and it seems like Carnation Cafe just dropped times for April 3. Plenty right now.


----------



## Lisa24jks

mich311e said:


> I randomly checked and it seems like Carnation Cafe just dropped times for April 3. Plenty right now.



Well, that's movement in the right direction at least! My date isn't until April 21st, but I have alerts set so I'm ready to go. (Also, my speculation about dinner coming back to Carnation may be correct. I haven't seen any reservation times or a set date for its return, but they have added the Dinner menu as a separate tab back into the app, and I don't think it was there before.)


----------



## mdmost

Seeing times for April 3rd for Carnation Cafe. Fairly wide open. So maybe Carnation Cafe is opening up 39 days out instead of 60.


----------



## tankgirl!

Thanks for the heads up about CC. If only it were one day earlier! I need April 2nd. Argh!


----------



## Lisa24jks

tankgirl! said:


> Thanks for the heads up about CC. If only it were one day earlier! I need April 2nd. Argh!



If April 3rd is up, I would assume the 2nd went up too. Would be very weird if they just skipped a day, IMO.


----------



## brightlined

Lisa24jks said:


> If April 3rd is up, I would assume the 2nd went up too. Would be very weird if they just skipped a day, IMO.


It seemed like the 2nd was released weeks ago - TMooney said he saw reservations for the 2nd 60 days out, before everything stopped. The 3rd was the first day (that we knew of) that had not yet been made available. That's why this was notable.

So the big question here is: will they add the 4th tomorrow, or was this just a weird one-off.


----------



## tankgirl!

Yes, I must have just missed April 2nd for CC. I checked at 6am 60 days out and there was nothing and I've checked every day since. There must have been a rush on them right at 6am that day. I keep hoping for a cancellation but so far, nothing! It's been very weird trying to get reservations for CC this time!


----------



## mdmost

Looking just now and nothing for Carnation Cafe after April 3. So I'm guessing they're just randomly put up there. So best to try to use a dining reservation service to alert you to when there's availability. The April 3 times are still there.


----------



## Lisa24jks

Heads up! Carnation Cafe just released a TON of reservations, it looks like. All the way up until April 25th. So everyone who has been waiting, like me, get 'em while they're hot. (I snagged the 4/22 reservation I've been waiting on just now!!)


----------



## mich311e

It looks like there is plenty for Carnation Cafe now. April 4th was added this morning through April 25th.

ETA - Funny, I JUST got my third-party dining service notification email. I'm so glad I checked yesterday because we got April 3, the day we wanted.


----------



## ironband74

Yeah, I got the notification and got my lunch res for April 19th!  WOOHOO!


----------



## Meriweather

Glad I checked back. Got April 25 at noon


----------



## AZMermaid

Thank you!!!  I booked for April 9 and 10! My daughter is dancing on the 9th but I’m not sure what park yet so I’ll end up just keeping one.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Lisa24jks said:


> Heads up! Carnation Cafe just released a TON of reservations, it looks like. All the way up until April 25th. So everyone who has been waiting, like me, get 'em while they're hot. (I snagged the 4/22 reservation I've been waiting on just now!!)


THANKS!! Got my 6 person res for lunch in mid April! My last puzzle piece to the trip


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

Congratulations!!


----------



## amyg1975

A bunch of reservations opened up today for early April!


----------



## Czardas

SherylLC said:


> Anyone trying for Trader Sam's at 60 days? I was on right at 6:00 but none dropped.


I got Trader Sams, at the 60 day mark. I was really happy with that, as I thought I’d have difficulty getting what I wanted. I was after 5pm and got 4.35pm.


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

Got up early and got my reservation for dinner at Grand Californian for April 28th!


----------



## iKristin

The app is definitely easier in my opinion


----------



## Lillebelle

Anyone have any idea what's going on with Lamplight Lounge on April 29? I was sad to have missed the brunch reservations this morning but now that I look at the hours they're listed as the following:

Lunch – 2:00 PM to 3:55 PM
Dinner – 4:00 PM to 9:00 PM

Every other Friday has the brunch hours listed. Do we think they'll change back or is there something odd happening there that day? I've never seen that kind of hours change before...


----------



## smartlabelprint

Lillebelle said:


> Anyone have any idea what's going on with Lamplight Lounge on April 29? I was sad to have missed the brunch reservations this morning but now that I look at the hours they're listed as the following:
> 
> Lunch – 2:00 PM to 3:55 PM
> Dinner – 4:00 PM to 9:00 PM
> 
> Every other Friday has the brunch hours listed. Do we think they'll change back or is there something odd happening there that day? I've never seen that kind of hours change before...


I wonder if it has to do with the start of WOC 4/22.


----------



## Czardas

Lillebelle said:


> Anyone have any idea what's going on with Lamplight Lounge on April 29? I was sad to have missed the brunch reservations this morning but now that I look at the hours they're listed as the following:
> 
> Lunch – 2:00 PM to 3:55 PM
> Dinner – 4:00 PM to 9:00 PM
> 
> Every other Friday has the brunch hours listed. Do we think they'll change back or is there something odd happening there that day? I've never seen that kind of hours change before...


I encountered the same thing. Got up at 1am (Melbourne time) and couldn’t find a brunch reservation, only found 2pm. I’m hoping that’s just for that day and I can try again for the two remaining days of our trip.


----------



## SherylLC

I was too late to snag Trade Sam's this morning. I thought I had it but .
By 6:03, when I saw I had no confirmation, it was too late


----------



## Wilcojoe

I’ve been OCD with my phone trying to book Blue Bayou for our trip next week.  So far, I have 3 reservations for Cafe Orleans (likely will cancel 2, just don’t know which ones yet) and a lunch reservation for Carnation.


----------



## 87disney

If it’s during the pirates rehab starting in late March , likely blue bayou is closed


----------



## Wilcojoe

87disney said:


> If it’s during the pirates rehab starting in late March , likely blue bayou is closed


No it’s for next week when it’s  still open.


----------



## Pluto468

Nevermind.


----------



## Gypsybear

Anyone else having issues today?  The system keeps erroring out, both on my laptop, and on the app.  I've been trying since 2am CST.


----------



## Aptermatt

Yeah today was a little funky. The app wasn't working for me at all, so I pulled up an incognito browser and tried there. It wouldn't accept the credit card already attached to my profile but I plugged another one in and it finally went through


----------



## Gypsybear

Aptermatt said:


> Yeah today was a little funky. The app wasn't working for me at all, so I pulled up an incognito browser and tried there. It wouldn't accept the credit card already attached to my profile but I plugged another one in and it finally went through



Thanks, I thought I was losing my mind.  Finally got my reservations.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Gypsybear said:


> Thanks, I thought I was losing my mind.  Finally got my reservations.



What day is today for reservations?


----------



## Gypsybear

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> What day is today for reservations?



May 2nd


----------



## Aptermatt

Gypsybear said:


> Thanks, I thought I was losing my mind.  Finally got my reservations.



Congrats! I got Carnation for 1:20. How's your week shaping up? We have 4/30 Trader Sam dinner, 5/1 Orleans dinner, and Carnation. Trying for Carthay tomorrow I think.


----------



## Wilcojoe

It sure would be nice if the resort hotels would set aside space for their guests at the restaurants.  I haven’t seen one opening for Trader Sam’s next week and I am obsessively  checking the app.


----------



## kerreyn

Wilcojoe said:


> It sure would be nice if the resort hotels would set aside space for their guests at the restaurants.  I haven’t seen one opening for Trader Sam’s next week and I am obsessively  checking the app.



Have you tried booking a mouse dining alert? We've used them successfully in the past.


----------



## Wilcojoe

I have not.  Thank you, I will look into that.


----------



## kerreyn

Wilcojoe said:


> I have not.  Thank you, I will look into that.



You're allowed *I think* five alerts at no charge. 

I've just set up some alerts for our May trip for Lamplight Lounge and Trader Sam's.


----------



## Wilcojoe

kerreyn said:


> You're allowed *I think* five alerts at no charge.
> 
> I've just set up some alerts for our May trip for Lamplight Lounge and Trader Sam's.


I signed up (it was only $5) and I just had two alerts for Blue Bayou. I clicked on the link immediately but was too late.  This is actually going to be kind of fun.


----------



## maleficent55

It is 0600 PST , not 0300 PST for dining right?


----------



## Czardas

Well I had success getting all of my reservations, at the 60 day mark. I’m in Australia, so this resulted in me waking at 1am each morning 

So really happy getting the illusive ones like Trader Sams, Ogas Cantina etc. the only one i had trouble with was Brunch at Lamplight Lounge on the Friday 29th. Nothing was available until 2pm. So I changed plans and got brunch for Sunday instead.

Can someone tell me how you get into Ballast Point Brewery, as I can’t see how to book it, if I change my mind on another booking.
Also how to you get into Docking Bay 7, is it a walk up?


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Czardas said:


> Well I had success getting all of my reservations, at the 60 day mark. I’m in Australia, so this resulted in me waking at 1am each morning
> 
> So really happy getting the illusive ones like Trader Sams, Ogas Cantina etc. the only one i had trouble with was Brunch at Lamplight Lounge on the Friday 29th. Nothing was available until 2pm. So I changed plans and got brunch for Sunday instead.
> 
> Can someone tell me how you get into Ballast Point Brewery, as I can’t see how to book it, if I change my mind on another booking.
> Also how to you get into Docking Bay 7, is it a walk up?



Docking Bay 7 is walk up. I’m not sure about Ballast Point.


----------



## amyg1975

For Ballast Point I have always used Open Table.


----------



## Not Your Mom

Hello!

I have a reservation for Minnie and Friends Character Dining Saturday March 12 at 1020am for 4 ppl that I will be cancelling as I have made another reservation for that time.

Please private message me if you want to coordinate.


----------



## heather913

I booked dining this week for my 4/29-5/7 trip. I was able to get Storyteller's breakfast & Lamplight Lounge for the times I wanted with no issues right at 8:00 a.m. central time on day 60. I cannot get a good time for Trader Sam's. By the time I went to book today, the only time was 8:45 p.m., and I have kids (who aren't allowed in after 8) so that time doesn't work for us.


----------



## Not Your Mom

Not Your Mom said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have a reservation for Minnie and Friends Character Dining Saturday March 12 at 1020am for 4 ppl that I will be cancelling as I have made another reservation for that time.
> 
> Please private message me if you want to coordinate.



Cancelled.


----------



## Gypsybear

Aptermatt said:


> Congrats! I got Carnation for 1:20. How's your week shaping up? We have 4/30 Trader Sam dinner, 5/1 Orleans dinner, and Carnation. Trying for Carthay tomorrow I think.



My plans all came through....from Lamplight to Carthay, etc....the ONLY day that I can't book any dining for, is the day of the Star Wars After Dark event, since we're not going during the day and don't have a regular park ticket for that day.  So we plan on winging it.

Other than that, all our other plans worked out...which made me happy, since we're meeting our local Disney friends there at the parks.


----------



## drrew76

How have the Downtown Disney places been in terms of getting a table?

Have a group of 7 early May, and no reservations all week, just wondering if there will be standby availability at a place like Ralph Brennan's or Tortilla Joe's, or is everything packed every night and we're looking at quick service dining.

Got my reservations for Oga's at the 60 day mark, but wasn't really prepared for essentially every single reservation at every restaurant to be gone already.


----------



## Federalist45

drrew76 said:


> How have the Downtown Disney places been in terms of getting a table?
> 
> Have a group of 7 early May, and no reservations all week, just wondering if there will be standby availability at a place like Ralph Brennan's or Tortilla Joe's, or is everything packed every night and we're looking at quick service dining.
> 
> Got my reservations for Oga's at the 60 day mark, but wasn't really prepared for essentially every single reservation at every restaurant to be gone already.


Try making two reservations for four.  Then ask to be seated together or near each other when u show up.


----------



## smartlabelprint

Ogas goes quick. I was able to secure 9 pm at 6:04 this am.


----------



## xipotec

Has the time of day for opening reservations be standardized yet?

Still 60 days out?


----------



## smartlabelprint

xipotec said:


> Has the time of day for opening reservations be standardized yet?
> 
> Still 60 days out?


6 PST


----------



## enchantedtikigoddess

Are reservations for Blue Bayou not dropping at 60 days out?  Today my reservation window opened for May 9 but Blue Bayou showed no times available, even right when it turned 8AM CST.  Am I doing something wrong?  I have multiple dining alerts set up and I got notifications about Oga’s but nothing at all for Blue Bayou.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

enchantedtikigoddess said:


> Are reservations for Blue Bayou not dropping at 60 days out?  Today my reservation window opened for May 9 but Blue Bayou showed no times available, even right when it turned 8AM CST.  Am I doing something wrong?  I have multiple dining alerts set up and I got notifications about Oga’s but nothing at all for Blue Bayou.


Blue Bayou is closing for an extended period. I think it's opening back up in "summer."


----------



## maleficent55

So we CAN book trader sams online? It’s not just virtual queue?

also, how to we distinguish between lunch and brunch at lamplight when booking?


----------



## brightlined

maleficent55 said:


> So we CAN book trader sams online? It’s not just virtual queue?


Yes, though reservations tend to "sell out" 60 days out.



maleficent55 said:


> also, how to we distinguish between lunch and brunch at lamplight when booking?


The time of the booking. Brunch is only available Friday, Saturday, and Sunday - 9am until 1pm. (Lunch starts on those days at 2pm.) It'll indicate Brunch (or Lunch) on your reservation.


----------



## maleficent55

brightlined said:


> Yes, though reservations tend to "sell out" 60 days out.
> 
> 
> The time of the booking. Brunch is only available Friday, Saturday, and Sunday - 9am until 1pm. (Lunch starts on those days at 2pm.) It'll indicate Brunch (or Lunch) on your reservation.


Thanks!!!


----------



## enchantedtikigoddess

Thanks SOCALMouseMommy!  I would have been stressing out over this for weeks, but now I know they won’t be open I can just focus on my other ressies!
I’ve lurked on these boards for years but rarely post but I’m so glad I did!


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

Has anyone had success booking large parties at Plaza Inn for the character breakfast?  I'm trying to decide if I want to try booking for all 7 of us, or if I should break it down into 4 and try grabbing two spots close to each other.  That one seems to be the most likely to be gone within minutes out of all the ones I care about.


----------



## Robro

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Blue Bayou is closing for an extended period. I think it's opening back up in "summer."


We have reservations for BB March 26 and was concerned the POTC closure would include the restaurant as well. I chatted with a CM and got this response:

The Blue Bayou Restaurant will close for refurbishment on April 21, 2022 and is scheduled to reopen in mid-May, and The Pirates of the Caribbean will be undergoing a scheduled refurbishment period from March 14 through June 30.

I hope this info helps others plan their trips. Cheers!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Robro said:


> We have reservations for BB March 26 and was concerned the POTC closure would include the restaurant as well. I chatted with a CM and got this response:
> 
> The Blue Bayou Restaurant will close for refurbishment on April 21, 2022 and is scheduled to reopen in mid-May, and The Pirates of the Caribbean will be undergoing a scheduled refurbishment period from March 14 through June 30.
> 
> I hope this info helps others plan their trips. Cheers!


Mid-May, that’s not too bad! Though I’m sad Pirates will be down so long.


----------



## xipotec

smartlabelprint said:


> 6 PST



so 6 EST for the world? BUT 6PST for DL?


----------



## smartlabelprint

xipotec said:


> so 6 EST for the world? BUT 6PST for DL?


Yes. I’ve gotten several reservations at 6 am this week. They were close to running out within minutes for Oga’s.


----------



## xipotec

smartlabelprint said:


> Yes. I’ve gotten several reservations at 6 am this week. They were close to running out within minutes for Oga’s.


nice job. always been able to get what I wanted at WDW. So plan on being ready for DL.

Which is nice, cause I wont have yo be up at 6am cause im on the east coast


----------



## enchantedtikigoddess

Reservations are dropping early today it seems…I started getting dining alerts just now and the system let me make a reservation for Carthay Circle.  I had to keep hitting refresh on the app to get to the times but it let me through after 4-5 tries.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

FeistyDisneyMom said:


> Has anyone had success booking large parties at Plaza Inn for the character breakfast?  I'm trying to decide if I want to try booking for all 7 of us, or if I should break it down into 4 and try grabbing two spots close to each other.  That one seems to be the most likely to be gone within minutes out of all the ones I care about.



   I wish there was a resource of looking up the a realistic max reservation size for the some of these restaurants.  I had no problem getting a party of 6 at Plaza, Ogas and LL but a couple other places it's clear to me that even doing the 7 AM dance,  a party of 6 or more is non-existent because of because of table configurations in the restaurants or something.    It would help people like myself to know which route they need to plan on going, getting it or splitting their group.

   When I checked it briefly showed a party of 10 at the Plaza Inn available TODAY at 10:10 if that helps, so they do get that large.  I also see one for May 10 (now 59 days out) for 7:30 AM for a party of 10 as well.


----------



## Federalist45

FeistyDisneyMom said:


> Has anyone had success booking large parties at Plaza Inn for the character breakfast?  I'm trying to decide if I want to try booking for all 7 of us, or if I should break it down into 4 and try grabbing two spots close to each other.  That one seems to be the most likely to be gone within minutes out of all the ones I care about.


I had no problem with a reservation for 6, fairly easily snagging the 10:20 a.m. spot I wanted.  The best advice is to test the system ahead of your 60 day window.


----------



## mdmost

I saw some Trader Sam's reservations for the morning and late around 8:15 CST when I was taking a look around on the app. So it is possible to get one. The wife and I are planning a date night while D14 and Dwillthenbe12 have some teenage fun one afternoon on our upcoming trip.


----------



## smartlabelprint

enchantedtikigoddess said:


> Reservations are dropping early today it seems…I started getting dining alerts just now and the system let me make a reservation for Carthay Circle.  I had to keep hitting refresh on the app to get to the times but it let me through after 4-5 tries.


I guess that could be what happened to me the other day. Because at 6:01 there was only 9 pm left.


----------



## smartlabelprint

They’re getting ready to drop fantasmic reservations very soon. The blue “check availability” button is highlighted now. River Belle and blue bayou show. The dates are populated to the current 60 days in May.  There are no times available.


----------



## Dizzy4DL

I had Oga's on an alert for May 11th. I began getting email alerts at 3AM PST. By the time I woke up at 6, they were all gone.


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

I really wish they would just be consistent with the time things drop :/  And like the previous commenter for large groups, would be fantastic if they actually hired people for the DINE line again, so large parties could make reservations over the phone to involve more than one table.  We have a family of 7 meeting up with a family of 8.  Somehow I'm going to try to get Plaza Inn breakfast, but I'm not sure how I'll manage it.


----------



## shosh1530

FeistyDisneyMom said:


> I really wish they would just be consistent with the time things drop :/  And like the previous commenter for large groups, would be fantastic if they actually hired people for the DINE line again, so large parties could make reservations over the phone to involve more than one table.  We have a family of 7 meeting up with a family of 8.  Somehow I'm going to try to get Plaza Inn breakfast, but I'm not sure how I'll manage it.


I was able to get reservations for 7 at Plaza Inn (booked 60-ish days out) for multiple days in January. If you have trouble, it will also let you book two reservations close to each other (it let us do for example: 10:10 and 10:20 when I was testing possibly splitting into two reservations).

Other places we were able to book for 7 (or at least saw in the options) included Lamplight Lounge, Cafe Orleans, River Belle Terrace, Wine Country Trattoria, Storytellers Cafe, and Goofy's Kitchen. 

I really wanted to get a reservation for 7 or 8 at Blue Bayou, but was never able to do so. I had to book two separate reservations for 3 and 5 people at different times of day (we ended up using the 5 one). For some restaurants, you might try using two accounts so you can split your party and book at the same time of day.


----------



## bethwc101

maleficent55 said:


> So we CAN book trader sams online? It’s not just virtual queue?
> 
> also, how to we distinguish between lunch and brunch at lamplight when booking?


I tried to book at 60 days for a party of 6. Couldn't find ANYTHING! Then I changed it to 4 and had no problem getting one.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

smartlabelprint said:


> They’re getting ready to drop fantasmic reservations very soon. The blue “check availability” button is highlighted now. River Belle and blue bayou show. The dates are populated to the current 60 days in May.  There are no times available.


Really hope they include hungry bear too like before


----------



## smartlabelprint

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Really hope they include hungry bear too like before


I thought hungry bear is in a separate link.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

smartlabelprint said:


> I thought hungry bear is in a separate link.


Probably since you don’t need reservations to dine there. I just hope they have a Hungry Bear package like before. I’m not really interested in eating at Riverbelle and BB is $$$.


----------



## smartlabelprint

_https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disneyland/fantasmic-on-the-go-show/_


----------



## DLgal

Just wanted to share, RE: Carnation Cafe.

Last night, a Saturday, around 5:30pm, CMs were standing outside Carnation waving menus at passing guests like carnival buskers, trying to lure people in. I don't know why. Maybe because they recently began serving dinner again and word hasn't spread yet, but in any event, there were about 50% of outdoor tables available at that time of day, so if you'd like an early dinner, you stand a good chance as a walkup.


----------



## Pluto468

DLgal said:


> Just wanted to share, RE: Carnation Cafe.
> 
> Last night, a Saturday, around 5:30pm, CMs were standing outside Carnation waving menus at passing guests like carnival buskers, trying to lure people in. I don't know why. Maybe because they recently began serving dinner again and word hasn't spread yet, but in any event, there were about 50% of outdoor tables available at that time of day, so if you'd like an early dinner, you stand a good chance as a walkup.




Good to know! I have breakfast and lunch reservations there but hadn't thought of dinner.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

smartlabelprint said:


> _https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disneyland/fantasmic-on-the-go-show/_


Exciting! I can’t wait for these to open up!


----------



## kerreyn

DLgal said:


> Just wanted to share, RE: Carnation Cafe.
> 
> Last night, a Saturday, around 5:30pm, CMs were standing outside Carnation waving menus at passing guests like carnival buskers, trying to lure people in. I don't know why. Maybe because they recently began serving dinner again and word hasn't spread yet, but in any event, there were about 50% of outdoor tables available at that time of day, so if you'd like an early dinner, you stand a good chance as a walkup.



Interesting. I've been trying to book Carnation Cafe for our trip the first week of May. It wouldn't let me book anything past 3:30, so I booked lunch instead of dinner.  I've set up an alert, just in case dinner reservations open up.


----------



## DLgal

kerreyn said:


> Interesting. I've been trying to book Carnation Cafe for our trip the first week of May. It wouldn't let me book anything past 3:30, so I booked lunch instead of dinner.  I've set up an alert, just in case dinner reservations open up.



That is interesting. Perhaps the scuttlebutt I've heard about keeping availability open for walk up guests is true. I didn't realize you couldn't book dinner reservations online.


----------



## Federalist45

smartlabelprint said:


> _https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disneyland/fantasmic-on-the-go-show/_


Just FYI, these were never taken off the website.  I don't see any changes.


----------



## kerreyn

DLgal said:


> That is interesting. Perhaps the scuttlebutt I've heard about keeping availability open for walk up guests is true. I didn't realize you couldn't book dinner reservations online.



That could be it, or Disney hasn't updated their online reservations system to allow dinner yet. Who knows...


----------



## smartlabelprint

Federalist45 said:


> Just FYI, these were never taken off the website.  I don't see any changes.


The blue “check availability” button wasn’t there last week.

The blue button still isn’t on WOC. https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disney-california-adventure/world-of-color-dessert-party/


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

What was the price pre-Covid for the Hungry Bear package?  I see it showing $30 and $20 for kids,  that seems higher but I don't remember.

Honestly I can live with that price if the foods half decent.

ETA: LOL,  nevermind I looked and that is the old price, which makes sense because it sounds half sane to me.


----------



## smartlabelprint

disneyland_is_magic said:


> What was the price pre-Covid for the Hungry Bear package?  I see it showing $30 and $20 for kids,  that seems higher but I don't remember.
> 
> Honestly I can live with that price if the foods half decent.
> 
> ETA: LOL,  nevermind I looked and that is the old price, which makes sense because it sounds half sane to me.


They’ll either increase the price or decrease the amount of food.


----------



## sophy1996

smartlabelprint said:


> They’ll either increase the price or decrease the amount of food.



Probably both.


----------



## Astylla

Anyone without kids ever done the Princess Breakfast Adventures the last several months especially ? Really any feedback is welcomed on it !

Basically starting a new tradition to celebrate my late mom by spending the day at the parks , reservation for Disneyland already made for April 15th 
I was going to do Blue Bayou even though its not my favorite but with the refurb was thinking about something different.
I only have done character meals as an adult , but love to interact , love to dress up , etc.


----------



## Renarr

Astylla said:


> Anyone without kids ever done the Princess Breakfast Adventures the last several months especially ? Really any feedback is welcomed on it !
> 
> Basically starting a new tradition to celebrate my late mom by spending the day at the parks , reservation for Disneyland already made for April 15th
> I was going to do Blue Bayou even though its not my favorite but with the refurb was thinking about something different.
> I only have done character meals as an adult , but love to interact , love to dress up , etc.



DW and I did this about three weeks ago.  It's definitely pricey, but we thought it was great!

Because of the pandemic piece, princesses weren't wandering through the Napa Rose (don't know if they did before), but there was a photo opportunity with one princess before sitting at your table, and then another after receiving the first course and before heading to the buffet (you could repeat this with different princesses if desired).  We actually got lucky at the beginning and saw Rapunzel as she was heading out and Aurora as she was heading in.  Bring your appetite for sure!

Compared to other princess dining (we'd done Cinderella's Royal Table at WDW back in 2019), we had significantly better character interactions (Ariel at WDW seemed to be a little weirded out at a couple at the dinner on that particular evening, while other princesses were rushing through a bit more).  This seemed relaxed by comparison.  And it was a great experience to have before sending DW to the spa!


----------



## Astylla

Renarr said:


> DW and I did this about three weeks ago.  It's definitely pricey, but we thought it was great!
> 
> Because of the pandemic piece, princesses weren't wandering through the Napa Rose (don't know if they did before), but there was a photo opportunity with one princess before sitting at your table, and then another after receiving the first course and before heading to the buffet (you could repeat this with different princesses if desired).  We actually got lucky at the beginning and saw Rapunzel as she was heading out and Aurora as she was heading in.  Bring your appetite for sure!
> 
> Compared to other princess dining (we'd done Cinderella's Royal Table at WDW back in 2019), we had significantly better character interactions (Ariel at WDW seemed to be a little weirded out at a couple at the dinner on that particular evening, while other princesses were rushing through a bit more).  This seemed relaxed by comparison.  And it was a great experience to have before sending DW to the spa!



Thank you for the detailed feedback! I understand the interactions are a little more limited so that's something I expected.
I've done CRT but only post covid so only had Cinderella waving but still loved that experience. Only other review I could find was opening weekend from adults so I truly apprecioate it !
No reservations available currently but I have dining alerts and stalk things constantly.


----------



## Astylla

Annnnd..just got my reservation for Napa Rose Breakfast Adventures for 8am on April 15th , the 17 year anniversary of my mom's passing.

It's time for new beginnings and new traditions and even with my social anxiety and emotions I am absolutely excited.
Now to plan the perfect outfit.


----------



## Westcorkdisfan

Going on Easter Sunday and was thrilled to get Blue Bayou for noon!!!! Until I saw a picture with the walls up…… I knew the ride was down but didn’t realise it would look like that! So, would you go to Goofy’s Kitchen or Catal? I actually have reservations for both but need to cancel 1. There’s 8 of us and the youngest is 15. Going to Lamplight lounge brunch on Saturday ( I love brunch and it’s not really a “thing” in Ireland). Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Renarr

I would go to Catal, but it's just DW and I when we go, and the food quality of getting something freshly-prepared over a buffet is just a win, IMO.

That being said, if I were in a group with younger kids, I'd be severely tempted by Goofy's Kitchen for the character dining aspect of the experience, especially if I hadn't had any others booked.  And the photo that you get in the front is a fun opportunity.

Since you said the youngest is 15, I'd probably go Catal.


----------



## Pluto468

My kids loved Goofy's. There's a wide variety of food for adults, too. We're booked for breakfast there again this year.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Westcorkdisfan said:


> Going on Easter Sunday and was thrilled to get Blue Bayou for noon!!!! Until I saw a picture with the walls up…… I knew the ride was down but didn’t realise it would look like that! So, would you go to Goofy’s Kitchen or Catal? I actually have reservations for both but need to cancel 1. There’s 8 of us and the youngest is 15. Going to Lamplight lounge brunch on Saturday ( I love brunch and it’s not really a “thing” in Ireland). Thanks for your thoughts!


Catal will be a much more fine dining experience. I don’t really like buffets personally, but I’ll do them for my young kids occasionally.


----------



## katyringo

We don't go until October but our wish list right now is:

lamplight lounge
Blue bayou Fantasmic 
WOC dessert party 
Goofy's kitchen
Princess adventure breakfast

going for broke I guess ..lol!

There is a lot of quick service we want to do. Our absolute favorite used to be characters breakfast at paradise pier- Donalds seaside I think it was called. We loved that one.. so bummed that is seems permanently gone. We like Minnies breakfast in the park alot too. Not ruling that one out either. We have 6 fulls days.. 5 park days and an oogie boogie bash day.. so we got the time!!  I've always been good and snagging what we want but this thread has me nervous!


----------



## Astylla

Westcorkdisfan said:


> Going on Easter Sunday and was thrilled to get Blue Bayou for noon!!!! Until I saw a picture with the walls up…… I knew the ride was down but didn’t realise it would look like that! So, would you go to Goofy’s Kitchen or Catal? I actually have reservations for both but need to cancel 1. There’s 8 of us and the youngest is 15. Going to Lamplight lounge brunch on Saturday ( I love brunch and it’s not really a “thing” in Ireland). Thanks for your thoughts!



I'm actually am going to go against the grain and say Goofy's personally and would try for either the earliest reservation or latest for the dining period.
I also love Goofy's kitchen for the buffet and food too has a good variety. In fact I prefer the food there at Goofy's over Storyteller's for example , but do prefer breakfast and brunch at Storyteller's just as a comparison. Can't go wrong with Catal though , many love it, It was just okay to me but I also have many local home grown Mediterranean restaurants near me.


----------



## brightlined

FYI - per the discussion about Carnation at dinner.

It's now available via the Walk-Up List in the app. Friday night at 8:15pm PT (just now):


----------



## kerreyn

brightlined said:


> FYI - per the discussion about Carnation at dinner.
> 
> It's now available in the app. Friday night at 8:15pm PT (just now):
> 
> View attachment 655724



Still nothing for evening times the week of our trip (and the week before that), but this is hopeful - I’ll keep an eye on it! Thanks!


----------



## TinkerbellTris

Does anyone know why when I put in my dates for dinner, there are options, but when I check off my enchant pass to see discount then search again there’s no availability any place? Couldn’t I just reserve my date and time then present my pass for discount at restaurant


----------



## brightlined

TinkerbellTris said:


> Does anyone know why when I put in my dates for dinner, there are options, but when I check off my enchant pass to see discount then search again there’s no availability any place? Couldn’t I just reserve my date and time then present my pass for discount at restaurant


There is some occasional weirdness in the app.

If you're talking about reservations - you don't need to declare your MK in advance when you book. All you do is show your MK code (in the app) to the wait staff when they bring you the check, and they'll take care of it.


----------



## TinkerbellTris

Thank you!


----------



## blabbermouth

I am excited to have gotten all the reservations we wanted for our May trip!

Arrival day dinner at Jazz Kitchen and then dinners at Lamplight, Cafe Orleans and Wine Country (not super excited about this one, but Carthay seemed too extra expensive and there really aren't many restaurants in the two parks!) Pre dinner drinks at Oga's (better than late night because we have a 4 year old) and brunch on our departure day at Storytellers.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

How is dining going these days? Things still not posting right at the 60 days mark? My reservation window opens in a few days so just gauging what to expect this time around!


----------



## Pluto468

TikiTikiFan said:


> How is dining going these days? Things still not posting right at the 60 days mark? My reservation window opens in a few days so just gauging what to expect this time around!




When I booked for May all of mine popped up at the 60 day mark, except for Trader Sam's.


----------



## blabbermouth

TikiTikiFan said:


> How is dining going these days? Things still not posting right at the 60 days mark? My reservation window opens in a few days so just gauging what to expect this time around!


All of mine were up at 60 days out, 6am pacific time!


----------



## GoHorns94

Thank you all for this useful information. My window for ADRs opens tomorrow and I have a much better outlook on getting the reservations we want for our upcoming Disneyland trip thanks as usual to the fine people posting here. 

I’ll be trying for:

Ogas
Trader Sams
Lamplight Lounge
Storytellers
Blue Bayou (or Cafe Orleans)
Carnation Cafe
and maybe Wine Country Trattoia

Does anybody know if all of the above have been dropping lately at 6am PST?

Getting excited - let the searching begin! (yes I am a nerd )


----------



## Federalist45

GoHorns94 said:


> Thank you all for this useful information. My window for ADRs opens tomorrow and I have a much better outlook on getting the reservations we want for our upcoming Disneyland trip thanks as usual to the fine people posting here.
> 
> I’ll be trying for:
> 
> Ogas
> Trader Sams
> Lamplight Lounge
> Storytellers
> Blue Bayou (or Cafe Orleans)
> Carnation Cafe
> and maybe Wine Country Trattoia
> 
> Does anybody know if all of the above have been dropping lately at 6am PST?
> 
> Getting excited - let the searching begin! (yes I am a nerd )



When I booked a few weeks ago, all the reservations dropped at 6:00 sharp. I don’t think Blue Bayou is accepting reservations currently.

For Trader Sam’s, you’ll need to be searching for reservations for 4 or less. If you have more than 4, plan to book two reservations. You only have a few minutes at most, so be prepared to jump on reservations that show up quickly. 

I’d suggest using one phone logged into your account and one logged into your significant other’s account (or roommate, etc.).

You are at a big disadvantage on the computer in my opinion, especially if you don’t do some weird tweaks to be able to search right at 6:00 a.m.  

Good luck.


----------



## Pluto468

GoHorns94 said:


> Thank you all for this useful information. My window for ADRs opens tomorrow and I have a much better outlook on getting the reservations we want for our upcoming Disneyland trip thanks as usual to the fine people posting here.
> 
> I’ll be trying for:
> 
> Ogas
> Trader Sams
> Lamplight Lounge
> Storytellers
> Blue Bayou (or Cafe Orleans)
> Carnation Cafe
> and maybe Wine Country Trattoia
> 
> Does anybody know if all of the above have been dropping lately at 6am PST?
> 
> Getting excited - let the searching begin! (yes I am a nerd )




Those all dropped at 6am when I made mine. BUT.... The first 3 days I tried at 6am on the dot for Oga's and Trader Sam's and I was always too late. The 4th day I opened the window for Oga's and put in the date and time I wanted. Then I reloaded my computer every 2 seconds starting at 5:59. I finally got that reservation. I did that the next day for Trader Sam's, too. All of the other ones I had no trouble getting at 6am or even 6:10. I used my phone and my computer some mornings to book two things at once. Make sure you are logged in before you start searching. Those lost seconds can make a big difference right at 6.


----------



## GoHorns94

So for Trader Sam’s we are three adults and two kids. I wonder if I should try for a (before 8pm) reservation for 4 and then try to add a kid guest later or when we arrive at Traders?

I’ll be logged in the app on my phone, and using an iPad and a desktop as backups.


----------



## Federalist45

GoHorns94 said:


> So for Trader Sam’s we are three adults and two kids. I wonder if I should try for a (before 8pm) reservation for 4 and then try to add a kid guest later or when we arrive at Traders?
> 
> I’ll be logged in the app on my phone, and using an iPad and a desktop as backups.



If it were me, I’d try to get reservations for 4 and 2. Then show up for the reservations and explain, you are 5, would like to sit close (if not together), but you are prepared to split parties if necessary.  

I also don’t mind showing up with 5 for a reservation for 4, but keep in mind that the bar is very cramped and tables for 4 are on the very small side. In other words, you might not get in, whereas with the 4&2 strategy, I don’t think you’ll get turned away.


----------



## GoHorns94

Wow... lamplight lounge never showed a single opening this morning. I was on two devices and got in the moment reservations dropped.  I did snag a Trader Sams!

Holding out hope that they drop a little later this morning. I am on a reservation finder service so fingers crossed!


----------



## SFMommy

I don’t think everything loaded this morning. There’s no way lunch on Monday 5/23 is fully booked at places like La Brea, Naples and GCH bar at 6:05 this morning!


----------



## GoHorns94

SFMommy said:


> I don’t think everything loaded this morning. There’s no way lunch on Monday 5/23 is fully booked at places like La Brea, Naples and GCH bar at 6:05 this morning!



Agreed - it was weird.

I was luckily able to modify my Trader Sams reservation to 6:05 so all of the sudden I’m not too concerned about Lamplight Lounge  - figure we can try to grab a LL afternoon or evening spot later in the trip.  

We have never been to Trader Sams but have only heard great things so I am excited.

After a flight from Texas to CA, a couple of awesome cocktails and a simplified dinner menu will likely be just what we need on our arrival day!


----------



## JennM

Hello - I thought this thread would be the best place to post. I am preparing for our reservation window to open for our family's first trip to DLR, and I would love to know your restaurant suggestions for us. Party of four - me, husband, 17-year-old daughter and 14-year-old son. 

If it helps, our usual go-tos at WDW are Boma, Le Cellier, Biergarten, and Paddlefish. We have done Oga's Cantina in HS, so that would be fun but not a must-do.

Any strategies on which restaurants to try to book first? We also are perfectly fine with quick service if you have favorites to recommend. Thanks for your help!


----------



## GBRforWDW

JennM said:


> Hello - I thought this thread would be the best place to post. I am preparing for our reservation window to open for our family's first trip to DLR, and I would love to know your restaurant suggestions for us. Party of four - me, husband, 17-year-old daughter and 14-year-old son.
> 
> If it helps, our usual go-tos at WDW are Boma, Le Cellier, Biergarten, and Paddlefish. We have done Oga's Cantina in HS, so that would be fun but not a must-do.
> 
> Any strategies on which restaurants to try to book first? We also are perfectly fine with quick service if you have favorites to recommend. Thanks for your help!




We did a first trip to DLR last summer and the one restaurant I still think about and will likely return to this summer is Lamplight Lounge.  Everything about it is amazing!


----------



## GoHorns94

Lamplight Lounge and Ogas for May 23 just dropped overnight at 59 days out instead of 60… if anybody wants one they are available now.

Grabbed us a 7:15 LL for dinner after Trader Sam’s happy hour.

Very pleased with our arrival day lineup!


----------



## smartlabelprint

JennM said:


> Hello - I thought this thread would be the best place to post. I am preparing for our reservation window to open for our family's first trip to DLR, and I would love to know your restaurant suggestions for us. Party of four - me, husband, 17-year-old daughter and 14-year-old son.
> 
> If it helps, our usual go-tos at WDW are Boma, Le Cellier, Biergarten, and Paddlefish. We have done Oga's Cantina in HS, so that would be fun but not a must-do.
> 
> Any strategies on which restaurants to try to book first? We also are perfectly fine with quick service if you have favorites to recommend. Thanks for your help!


Lamplight Lounge goes quick if you’re interested in that.
My fave quick service are French Market in DL and Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta in DCA.


----------



## GoHorns94

Ogas and Plaza (decided to eat in the park for first full day) both dropped with the rest this morning. Still no carnation cafe availability so I have to believe it will drop at a later date.

I was able to snag a 10:20 Plaza breakfast which is the time I was hoping for and then a 2pm Ogas, but they both were gone within 3-4 minutes.

I think all my strategizing and planning for WDW trips is paying off the last few days.


----------



## mdmost

I did a dry run this morning as my time to book is next Friday-Sunday for our June 1st trip. I was logged into both the Disneyland site on my computer and DL app on my phone. I had 3 windows open on my computer. One for Oga's at 11am. One for Trader Sam's at 6pm. One for Carnation Cafe at 1pm. Oga's and Trader Sam's both came up at 8am on the dot with the times I wanted. After a refresh at 8:00:30, most of the times were gone. Carnation did not come up at 8am. It's crazy how fast these reservations go. Best thing you can do is just be totally prepared and completed ready to go at the exact time you want your ADR. I did a purchase and cancellation of the ADR for Oga's at 11:15 am just to see if there were any hangups on the reservation. It took a bit to confirm but I received the confirmation about a minute later.

The upside to our trip is I'm only booking one ADR on 3 of the 4 days and the first day we're only doing quick service unless a dining package opens up for the nighttime shows. Downside, 3 different days I get to sweat if I'll get the ADRs we want or not. The Trader Sam one is the one I worry the most about as that's just for the wife and I to enjoy an early date night at DLR.


----------



## GoHorns94

I have a couple of questions regarding ADRs that I need to double check please:

1.  Does everybody in your reserved party have to check in to avoid the $10/person no show?
2.  Do all in your party have to eat or purchase something while at the ADR restaurant?

I’m pretty confident the answer is no to both of the above (hopefully).  

The reason I ask is I currently have a lunch ADR at Lamplight and then a second lunch reservation 1.5 hours later at Carthay Al Fresco.  This is on the half way point of our trip so I thought it would be fun to graze at both places, but there is  definitely a chance that the kids will not even want to enter Carthay (they may opt to ride more rides while we adults veg out for a bit) and my wife may only eat her lunch at Carthay.

Hope that makes sense and thanks for any insight!


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

GoHorns94 said:


> I have a couple of questions regarding ADRs that I need to double check please:
> 
> 1.  Does everybody in your reserved party have to check in to avoid the $10/person no show?
> 2.  Do all in your party have to eat or purchase something while at the ADR restaurant?
> 
> I’m pretty confident the answer is no to both of the above (hopefully).
> 
> The reason I ask is I currently have a lunch ADR at Lamplight and then a second lunch reservation 1.5 hours later at Carthay Al Fresco.  This is on the half way point of our trip so I thought it would be fun to graze at both places, but there is  definitely a chance that the kids will not even want to enter Carthay (they may opt to ride more rides while we adults veg out for a bit) and my wife may only eat her lunch at Carthay.
> 
> Hope that makes sense and thanks for any insight!


They say that they will only seat you when all members of your party are there, but we have explained that the other 2 were not able to come we have had no problem being seated and no extra charges. Also glad you scored character breakfast with Minnie and friends At Plaza Inn great photo op. !!


----------



## GoHorns94

Thank you!  Thinking about trying for brunch at Storytellers for our departure day too. Would be a great way to cap off our few days of fun.


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

mdmost said:


> I did a dry run this morning as my time to book is next Friday-Sunday for our June 1st trip. I was logged into both the Disneyland site on my computer and DL app on my phone. I had 3 windows open on my computer. One for Oga's at 11am. One for Trader Sam's at 6pm. One for Carnation Cafe at 1pm. Oga's and Trader Sam's both came up at 8am on the dot with the times I wanted. After a refresh at 8:00:30, most of the times were gone. Carnation did not come up at 8am. It's crazy how fast these reservations go. Best thing you can do is just be totally prepared and completed ready to go at the exact time you want your ADR. I did a purchase and cancellation of the ADR for Oga's at 11:15 am just to see if there were any hangups on the reservation. It took a bit to confirm but I received the confirmation about a minute later.
> 
> The upside to our trip is I'm only booking one ADR on 3 of the 4 days and the first day we're only doing quick service unless a dining package opens up for the nighttime shows. Downside, 3 different days I get to sweat if I'll get the ADRs we want or not. The Trader Sam one is the one I worry the most about as that's just for the wife and I to enjoy an early date night at DLR.


We are looking for Dining Packages for Main Street Electrical Parade  so please post if you see anything! Aloha, Karen and Ron


----------



## Raech

GoHorns94 said:


> Lamplight Lounge and Ogas for May 23 just dropped overnight at 59 days out instead of 60… if anybody wants one they are available now.
> 
> Grabbed us a 7:15 LL for dinner after Trader Sam’s happy hour.
> 
> Very pleased with our arrival day lineup!



Wait what? Trader Sam's does happy hour???? Tell me everything. I go back in June.


----------



## mdmost

COASTIEandMATE said:


> We are looking for Dining Packages for Main Street Electrical Parade  so please post if you see anything! Aloha, Karen and Ron



I hope I'm wrong but I feel like Dining packages won't return for a while, especially with Blue Bayou down for a spell.


----------



## grokdis

mdmost said:


> I did a dry run this morning as my time to book is next Friday-Sunday for our June 1st trip. I was logged into both the Disneyland site on my computer and DL app on my phone. I had 3 windows open on my computer. One for Oga's at 11am. One for Trader Sam's at 6pm. One for Carnation Cafe at 1pm. Oga's and Trader Sam's both came up at 8am on the dot with the times I wanted. After a refresh at 8:00:30, most of the times were gone. Carnation did not come up at 8am. It's crazy how fast these reservations go. Best thing you can do is just be totally prepared and completed ready to go at the exact time you want your ADR. I did a purchase and cancellation of the ADR for Oga's at 11:15 am just to see if there were any hangups on the reservation. It took a bit to confirm but I received the confirmation about a minute later.
> 
> The upside to our trip is I'm only booking one ADR on 3 of the 4 days and the first day we're only doing quick service unless a dining package opens up for the nighttime shows. Downside, 3 different days I get to sweat if I'll get the ADRs we want or not. The Trader Sam one is the one I worry the most about as that's just for the wife and I to enjoy an early date night at DLR.



tried this technique this morning (Sunday 27 March) without any success  

When you say “8a”, are we talking about Pacific time, Eastern time? fwiw I tried at both times this morning


----------



## sophy1996

grokdis said:


> tried this technique this morning (Sunday 27 March) without any success
> 
> When you say “8a”, are we talking about Pacific time, Eastern time? fwiw I tried at both times this morning



Reservations have been opening at 6 am Pacific.


----------



## grokdis

sophy1996 said:


> Reservations have been opening at 6 am Pacific.



thank you for the heads up! I’ll give this a try tomorrow and report back…


----------



## mdmost

grokdis said:


> tried this technique this morning (Sunday 27 March) without any success
> 
> When you say “8a”, are we talking about Pacific time, Eastern time? fwiw I tried at both times this morning



Did you try the specific times option and not putting in Breakfast, Lunch, or Dinner? I've found the specific time option is better for getting the range of times you want. So instead of selecting Lunch, select 1:00 and see what it gives you. And sorry, I was meaning Central Standard Time which is 8am here in Dallas.

Here's the difference in if you wanted to get breakfast at Carnation Cafe after park opening based on using Breakfast as the time or 8am as the time.





The specific time gets you 8am times whereas breakfast only presents later options. So in the time it takes to do that, you could miss out on an ADR because it's a flawed system.


----------



## grokdis

mdmost said:


> Did you try the specific times option and not putting in Breakfast, Lunch, or Dinner? I've found the specific time option is better for getting the range of times you want. So instead of selecting Lunch, select 1:00 and see what it gives you. And sorry, I was meaning Central Standard Time which is 8am here in Dallas.
> 
> Here's the difference in if you wanted to get breakfast at Carnation Cafe after park opening based on using Breakfast as the time or 8am as the time.
> 
> View attachment 657863
> 
> View attachment 657864
> 
> The specific time gets you 8am times whereas breakfast only presents later options. So in the time it takes to do that, you could miss out on an ADR because it's a flawed system.



heh yes the system is deeply flawed    but this is amazing, thank you for sharing this! excited to give it a try tomorrow, this is super helpful


----------



## GoHorns94

Raech said:


> Wait what? Trader Sam's does happy hour???? Tell me everything. I go back in June.



This will be our first ever visit to Trader Sam’s so unsure if they have an actual happy hour.

I was referring to our own hour of happiness over a couple of cocktails prior to dinner at Lamplight Lounge.


----------



## smartlabelprint

GoHorns94 said:


> This will be our first ever visit to Trader Sam’s so unsure if they have an actual happy hour.
> 
> I was referring to our own hour of happiness over a couple of cocktails prior to dinner at Lamplight Lounge.


Correct there’s no “happy hour”.


----------



## Distriv

sophy1996 said:


> Reservations have been opening at 6 am Pacific.


So you're saying I didn't need to be up at 5:50 AM Eastern and been hitting refresh for the past 15 minutes.

Oops...


----------



## sophy1996

Distriv said:


> So you're saying I didn't need to be up at 5:50 AM Eastern and been hitting refresh for the past 15 minutes.
> 
> Oops...




Well, until recently you would have been right on time!  But they seem to have switched from 6 Eastern to 6 Pacific.


----------



## Distriv

sophy1996 said:


> Well, until recently you would have been right on time!  But they seem to have switched from 6 Eastern to 6 Pacific.


Managed to get my Trader Sam's reservation, just had to do it a few hours later than expected


----------



## GoHorns94

Man I am fired up - today ended the last few days that I have been on the Disneyland app scoring ADRs. Each morning I used the Disneyland app on  my iPhone and logged into the actual website on my iPad a few minutes before 6am CST (8 for me thank goodness! ), refreshed the screen every day at exactly 6am and overall snagged:

Trader Sam’s
Lamplight Lounge x2 (one dinner and one lunch)
Breakfast with Minnie at Plaza
Ogas cantina x2
Carthage Circle Lounge Alfresco lunch
Carnation Cafe late breakfast - hoping to modify to lunch but no worries either way
Cafe Orleans dinner
And Mickeys Storytellers breakfast on our departure non park day

We are rope droppers and always try to eat later in order to maximize low crowd time during the first 2-3 hours of park opening.

This was the maximum number of ADRs I wanted - definitely leaving some room for fast service and snacks like a ronto wrap at Galaxy’s Edge and a Dole Whip of course!

Thanks again to everybody for your insight in this thread - it was a huge help in me getting every restaurant and dining time we were hoping for this trip.


----------



## grokdis

GoHorns94 said:


> Man I am fired up - today ended the last few days that I have been on the Disneyland app scoring ADRs. Each morning I used the Disneyland app on  my iPhone and logged into the actual website on my iPad a few minutes before 6am CST (8 for me thank goodness! ), refreshed the screen every day at exactly 6am and overall snagged:
> 
> Trader Sam’s
> Lamplight Lounge x2 (one dinner and one lunch)
> Breakfast with Minnie at Plaza
> Ogas cantina x2
> Carthage Circle Lounge Alfresco lunch
> Carnation Cafe late breakfast - hoping to modify to lunch but no worries either way
> Cafe Orleans dinner
> And Mickeys Storytellers breakfast on our departure non park day
> 
> We are rope droppers and always try to eat later in order to maximize low crowd time during the first 2-3 hours of park opening.
> 
> This was the maximum number of ADRs I wanted - definitely leaving some room for fast service and snacks like a ronto wrap at Galaxy’s Edge and a Dole Whip of course!
> 
> Thanks again to everybody for your insight in this thread - it was a huge help in me getting every restaurant and dining time we were hoping for this trip.



awesome! all the work and planning paid off  

what has your experience been re: those 6a new reservation drops -> are they only showing available reservations for the most recent day added to the calendar (@ 60 days)? or do additional reservations for previous days also come available with that 6a drop?


----------



## GoHorns94

grokdis said:


> awesome! all the work and planning paid off
> 
> what has your experience been re: those 6a new reservation drops -> are they only showing available reservations for the most recent day added to the calendar (@ 60 days)? or do additional reservations for previous days also come available with that 6a drop?



For me it has only been reservations for the most recent day added that showed up each time.  I had been checking for multiple days for Carnation Cafe until I finally snagged a 10:30 breakfast our last day in the parks.


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

Anyone know how the walk-up list is for UVA's?  My sister's trip is a week before mine, and she's trying to get a reservation for 4 for UVA, but doesn't look like any are available.  I didn't realize those were going so fast!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Any idea why Carnation Cafe didn't drop lunch and dinner but dropped breakfast today? Has this been happening normally?


----------



## GoHorns94

TikiTikiFan said:


> Any idea why Carnation Cafe didn't drop lunch and dinner but dropped breakfast today? Has this been happening normally?


Yes, the exact same thing happened all last week when I was making our ADRs. 

I eventually settled on a 10:30am Carnation ADR but also have alerts set for lunch & dinner should they eventually open up.


----------



## Malcon10t

FeistyDisneyMom said:


> Anyone know how the walk-up list is for UVA's?  My sister's trip is a week before mine, and she's trying to get a reservation for 4 for UVA, but doesn't look like any are available.  I didn't realize those were going so fast!


I've never had more than a 10 min wait for a table at UVA.  (Even with a party of 12.). I think they only open about 1/2 the tables (if that) for reservations.  We never make a reservation here.  


TikiTikiFan said:


> Any idea why Carnation Cafe didn't drop lunch and dinner but dropped breakfast today? Has this been happening normally?


Yes.  Also, they don't drop all their reservations.  They drop their initial allotment.  Then when managers sit down and calculate employees/tables, they release what they expect to be able to manage.  (Heard this directly from a restaurant manager.).  Disney drops the minimum tables at 60 days, then adds the rest as they calculate what they really expect to have.


----------



## Anthony777

We're going to be at DLR May 3-12, and left dining reservations too late  --what chances do we have to get into places like Lamplight Lounge and Cafe Orleans?


----------



## Malcon10t

Anthony777 said:


> We're going to be at DLR May 3-12, and left dining reservations too late  --what chances do we have to get into places like Lamplight Lounge and Cafe Orleans?


Not sure how many people you have, but Cafe Orleans has openings May 7th for 4 at lunch.


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

Anthony777 said:


> We're going to be at DLR May 3-12, and left dining reservations too late  --what chances do we have to get into places like Lamplight Lounge and Cafe Orleans?


Just keep checking for cancellations!  Cafe Orleans is probably more likely than Lamplight.  Just did a quick check and Cafe Orleans has availability for lunch right now on 5/7!


----------



## Pluto468

Anthony777 said:


> We're going to be at DLR May 3-12, and left dining reservations too late  --what chances do we have to get into places like Lamplight Lounge and Cafe Orleans?


Are you looking for lunch at Lamplight, or Brunch? I'd keep checking every day and also set up a reservation alert.

I'm pretty sure LL has a walk up area now, too, that you don't need reservations for. Maybe someone else can clarify.


----------



## Anthony777

FeistyDisneyMom said:


> Just keep checking for cancellations!  Cafe Orleans is probably more likely than Lamplight.  Just did a quick check and Cafe Orleans has availability for lunch right now on 5/7!



I don't have access to our complete schedule right now, but I think our reservation dates are the 3, 4, 6, 9, and 12th.


----------



## Anthony777

Pluto468 said:


> Are you looking for lunch at Lamplight, or Brunch? I'd keep checking every day and also set up a reservation alert.
> 
> I'm pretty sure LL has a walk up area now, too, that you don't need reservations for. Maybe someone else can clarify.



Lunch or dinner--want to try to lobster nachos!  

Started setting alerts via Mouse Dining yesterday--been planning this trip since 2019, feels crazy to have dropped the ball on this front.


----------



## mdmost

So a weird morning so far. Today would be 60 days out from the start of our trip. I wanted to book Oga's in case I miss it on Monday which was the day we were wanting to go (June 3). Got it for 11:20 am which is fine. Not much else came up like Carnation Cafe, Trader Sam's, and others. Weird. Trader Sam's is showing no times available at all so maybe they haven't been released yet.


----------



## Malcon10t

Just a heads up, Carnation Cafe dropped a bunch of breakfast spots this morning for second half May.


----------



## Anthony777

Was able to book Cafe Orleans for 3:40pm (not ideal, but I'll take what I can get) on May 3rd this morning!!!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Got everything we wanted except waiting on that Carnation Cafe lunch for Memorial Day to drop.

And of course, WOC Dessert Party and dining packages for Fantasmic! if they'll be offered... wish they'd announce that soon!


----------



## avalon451

sophy1996 said:


> Well, until recently you would have been right on time!  But they seem to have switched from 6 Eastern to 6 Pacific.


Aww, geez. This is what I get for not checking  this thread regularly- getting set for a solo trip June 1-4 and got up at 2:50 Pacific. See you in a couple hours!


----------



## mdmost

Trader Sam's doesn't seem to be populating for June yet. Both June 1 & 2 are showing "No Times Available". When you check availability it says "There are no schedules available for the date selected". Carnation Cafe only seems to be populating breakfast times for those dates as well. Such a weird system. Going to wildly speculate that maybe that's for the return of dining packages for Fantasmic since Blue Bayou is down.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

I just realized that all four days that I will be up at 6AM PST to schedule our dining reservations are during my spring break when I’d normally have my rare opportunity to sleep in!


----------



## xipotec

I have a Ogas May 31 6:15 for 2 that I do not need.

if anyone wants to coordinate a cancellation. 

we need a cancelation thread like they have for WDW.


----------



## mdmost

Got the Oga's time I wanted for 6/3 this morning. Carnation Cafe still doesn't have times beyond 11am. Trader Sam's is still not taking reservations for June.


----------



## mdmost

Nothing for Carnation Cafe after 11am on 6/4 and nothing at all still for Trader Sam's in June. Hopefully the alerts will work when these do open up.


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

It looks like Goofy's hasn't dropped anything for June yet, and Plaza Inn also says no schedule available from the main page, but if you check anyway it shows the message like it is available just booked up already. Anyone know if Plaza has dropped for June at all?


----------



## xipotec

Ressies were a bit of a mess this morning. Dropped at the new 6am PT time but not everything dropped?

Dinner Adr’s were late and buggy?

TS had not been seen for a month. I wonder if its going to have to close due to constructions?


----------



## HuskyGal

FeistyDisneyMom said:


> It looks like Goofy's hasn't dropped anything for June yet, and Plaza Inn also says no schedule available from the main page, but if you check anyway it shows the message like it is available just booked up already. Anyone know if Plaza has dropped for June at all?


I’m waiting for Goofy’s for June as well.


----------



## Anthony777

Just booked Lamplight for May 9.     There's another opening on May 12- 8:15pm


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

To answer my own question: Goofy's still hasn't dropped for June, but Plaza Inn DOES have slots, just doesn't show the schedule from the main restaurant page.


----------



## HuskyGal

FeistyDisneyMom said:


> To answer my own question: Goofy's still hasn't dropped for June, but Plaza Inn DOES have slots, just doesn't show the schedule from the main restaurant page.


Thank you. I grabbed a reservation for plaza inn. It’s my son’s birthday and he’s asking for a character meal. ETA: I was hoping for a late morning reservation to function as an early lunch, but there were only 08:00 hour reservations.


----------



## heather913

HuskyGal said:


> Thank you. I grabbed a reservation for plaza inn. It’s my son’s birthday and he’s asking for a character meal. ETA: I was hoping for a late morning reservation to function as an early lunch, but there were only 08:00 hour reservations.



Keep trying to modify. I was only able to get a 7:05 a.m. reservation for Goofy's Kitchen a couple weeks back. This week I was able to modify it to 8:45 a.m.


----------



## HuskyGal

heather913 said:


> Keep trying to modify. I was only able to get a 7:05 a.m. reservation for Goofy's Kitchen a couple weeks back. This week I was able to modify it to 8:45 a.m.


Thank you for your advice. I’ll keep trying.


----------



## avalon451

Dangit, I had not seen Napa Rose drop for June yet, though checking every morning... happened to look this evening and it's not grayed out any more through June 5th, but everything's gone. Arrrggh!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

avalon451 said:


> Dangit, I had not seen Napa Rose drop for June yet, though checking every morning... happened to look this evening and it's not grayed out any more through June 5th, but everything's gone. Arrrggh!


Keep looking for cancellations. They do pop up!


----------



## avalon451

NAPA JUST DROPPED FOR JUNE 1-5

I have Mouse alerts and they just started pinging all over


----------



## mdmost

Trader Sam's is there too for early June but it won't let me reserve with my credit card. Such a great system.


----------



## avalon451

mdmost said:


> Trader Sam's is there too for early June but it won't let me reserve with my credit card. Such a great system.


Same. Error messages via the app, the website on my phone, and the website on my laptop.


----------



## mdmost

And times are disappearing so people are able to get through. Such an awful system.


----------



## PirateBrigade

mdmost said:


> And times are disappearing so people are able to get through. Such an awful system.


I'm getting a total failure of the dining reservation system right now, via browser.


----------



## mdmost

I logged in this morning and was able to book 6pm at Trader Sam's on 6/4.


----------



## xipotec

I see Trader Sams opened up again…

Did anyone notice Ogs? If it was there at 6PT or not?


----------



## EmJ

Goofy’s dropped this morning. The browser was a mess, sometimes appearing in Spanish and sometimes in English and would not let me book with my credit card on file. Interestingly, it did book when I entered a different card.

Then I went into the app and booked a second reservation (cancelling the first) for five minutes later and it took my credit card on file just fine. So you know… fun morning


----------



## avalon451

Yeah, I got up in the middle of the night and happened to check, and it was finally taking my reservations request.


----------



## HuskyGal

I got a goofys res for dinner on 6/4 and storytellers for late breakfast on 6/6!! Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Jibrille

Ogas popped up at 6am PST, I was able to get a reservation (for June).


----------



## mdmost

Saw this blurb in regards to Main Street Electrical Parade packages:

"As for the dining package, guests can enjoy lunch at Plaza Inn in Disneyland Park and then view “Main Street Electrical Parade.” The package includes a meal, beverage, dessert, and reserved viewing for the parade. Reservations will open no earlier than April 14."


----------



## Pluto468

mdmost said:


> Saw this blurb in regards to Main Street Electrical Parade packages:
> 
> "As for the dining package, guests can enjoy lunch at Plaza Inn in Disneyland Park and then view “Main Street Electrical Parade.” The package includes a meal, beverage, dessert, and reserved viewing for the parade. Reservations will open no earlier than April 14."


Great news! I've been hoping there would be a parade package. Hopefully there will be seating, but often the reserved viewing is standing only. Either way it will be nice.


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

Pluto468 said:


> Great news! I've been hoping there would be a parade package. Hopefully there will be seating, but often the reserved viewing is standing only. Either way it will be nice.


Current description says standing only. https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disneyland/plaza-inn-dining-package/ for the details!


----------



## mdmost

If anyone's going on June 1st, I'm about to cancel an Oga's reservation for 4 at 11:20am.


----------



## EmJ

Anyone not able to book Oga’s this morning? I’m getting an error message on both desktop and app. I assume it’s the system and not me, but just curious.


----------



## EmJ

EmJ said:


> Anyone not able to book Oga’s this morning? I’m getting an error message on both desktop and app. I assume it’s the system and not me, but just curious.


I’m so frustrated! I was up at 3:45 am to get Oga’s reservations, tried all morning, nothing, just an error message. Then I finally took 15 minutes to have a shower, and by the time I got out, reservations had apparently opened and are gone for the entire day! What the heck!?


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

It let me check for times, but said nothing available for Oga's about 10 minutes afer they dropped.  They open at 6am pacific, so about 12 minutes ago.  I did get Plaza Inn Minnie Breakfast for my large group!


----------



## EmJ

FeistyDisneyMom said:


> It let me check for times, but said nothing available for Oga's about 10 minutes afer they dropped.  They open at 6am pacific, so about 12 minutes ago.  I did get Plaza Inn Minnie Breakfast for my large group!


That is psychotic. I guess we will try again for Friday, but like, I have a child and a job and stuff. I can’t just sit here and refresh all day because maybe they will open reservations at some point or maybe they won’t.


----------



## EmJ

Alright folks, remind me. There is a standby list for Oga’s too, correct? We just go get added to it the morning of?


----------



## EmJ

EmJ said:


> Alright folks, remind me. There is a standby list for Oga’s too, correct? We just go get added to it the morning of?


Crisis averted  We got reservations for 9:10 am. I’m not usually a morning drinker, but this is a beggars can’t be choosers situation, lol. Thank you for humoring my low level panic attack this morning everyone.


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

EmJ said:


> Crisis averted  We got reservations for 9:10 am. I’m not usually a morning drinker, but this is a beggars can’t be choosers situation, lol. Thank you for humoring my low level panic attack this morning everyone.


Hooray!  And yes there is supposed to be a walk up list too. I think my group will probably go for that, as I just can't imagine getting a res for 13 no matter how fast i am with the clicking...


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

I was hoping to get Blue Bayou this morning for June 8th but I didn't see any times at all open, and I was on right at 6am Pacific time.  Did anyone see any?    I am wondering if they might not have released any because a Fantasmic dinner package might be released?  Any ideas on that?


----------



## Jibrille

ajrwdwgirl said:


> I was hoping to get Blue Bayou this morning for June 8th but I didn't see any times at all open, and I was on right at 6am Pacific time.  Did anyone see any?    I am wondering if they might not have released any because a Fantasmic dinner package might be released?  Any ideas on that?


It's closing due to PotC being under renovation and apparently they are updating BB somehow too. They usually don't let people book (even if they are expecting to be done by then) until they are done with renovations. I would just keep checking back to see if they finish the renovations early, probably in May, as they should open reservations then.


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

Jibrille said:


> It's closing due to PotC being under renovation and apparently they are updating BB somehow too. They usually don't let people book (even if they are expecting to be done by then) until they are done with renovations. I would just keep checking back to see if they finish the renovations early, probably in May, as they should open reservations then.



Thanks I totally forgot about the refurb.  Makes sense now that I didn’t see anything.


----------



## flyswatter

Do you need a reservation to have drinks only at the Carthay Circle Lounge? We got an Alfresco res but want to sit inside and have some cocktails.


----------



## Sith

So, from reading this thread it looks like Disneyland dining reservations are available at 6am PST 60 days out. Is this correct? Just checking. I read somewhere that it was 6am EST, and I'm really hoping I don't have to be up at 3am tomorrow(I'm in Ca).


----------



## EmJ

Sith said:


> So, from reading this thread it looks like Disneyland dining reservations are available at 6am PST 60 days out. Is this correct? Just checking. I read somewhere that it was 6am EST, and I'm really hoping I don't have to be up at 3am tomorrow(I'm in Ca).


This appears correct. I also had 6 am EST in my head, which is why I was up at 4 am local time yesterday and then accidentally missed the actual reservation opening. For what it’s worth, I checked Trader Sams this morning at 5:30 PST and got the same error message I was getting when I tried too early yesterday, and when I checked again at 6:30 PST, they had opened.


----------



## blabbermouth

Sith said:


> So, from reading this thread it looks like Disneyland dining reservations are available at 6am PST 60 days out. Is this correct? Just checking. I read somewhere that it was 6am EST, and I'm really hoping I don't have to be up at 3am tomorrow(I'm in Ca).


It has been 6am Pacific time lately, yes! Hasn't been 3am since they changed it.


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

Disney makes it so much harder to book for large groups, I feel like they don't want our business. I promise we spend lots of money as a large group! We have 13. We have no problem booking different tables - we don't even necessarily have to sit at adjoining tables, but their 'helpful' software to avoid conflicts means I cannot even make the reservation at many restaurants. It is so much worse than the first large trip I planned where I just called in my reservations and the human being on the other end was able to reserve the right amount.


----------



## Westcorkdisfan

It is a pain but if you book with 2 different accounts ( I used my daughters) you can book 2 tables. But completely agree that it is a pain!


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

Westcorkdisfan said:


> It is a pain but if you book with 2 different accounts ( I used my daughters) you can book 2 tables. But completely agree that it is a pain!


That's what we've been doing, but there isn't a way to link dining reservations in the Disneyland App unless you make them with your own account, so I can't share the plans with the other accounts either.

I love doing things online and hate having to call in to do certain things, but some things just are better done with a phone call. Reservations for large groups is one of those things!  I really wish they'd open up the dining line again.


----------



## Federalist45

EmJ said:


> This appears correct. I also had 6 am EST in my head, which is why I was up at 4 am local time yesterday and then accidentally missed the actual reservation opening. For what it’s worth, I checked Trader Sams this morning at 5:30 PST and got the same error message I was getting when I tried too early yesterday, and when I checked again at 6:30 PST, they had opened.


You maybe have a minute for Trader Sam’s and reasonable Oga’s times. Set an alarm and consider using an atomic clock for the initial 6:00 a.m. search.


----------



## msteddom

flyswatter said:


> Do you need a reservation to have drinks only at the Carthay Circle Lounge? We got an Alfresco res but want to sit inside and have some cocktails.


Alfresco is the lounge.  It refers to the entire downstairs both inside and out.  You either need a reservation, or get on the walk up list via the app.


----------



## TexasErin

I have never been able to book dinner at Carnation Café for June 6. Any idea what is up? Did I just do a really bad job and miss it?


----------



## GoHorns94

TexasErin said:


> I have never been able to book dinner at Carnation Café for June 6. Any idea what is up? Did I just do a really bad job and miss it?


No - Carnation has only been dropping breakfast reservations lately. 

I’m still trying to modify our May 26 10:30am CC to a lunch or dinner but nothing has been released yet (I’m signed up on a reservation watch site so I’ll be notified if/when openings happen). 

May have to try walk up if they don’t ever drop any!


----------



## FireflyTrance

So I went to book dining at Disneyland at 60 days out and only Cafe Orleans was available for lunch or dinner. I like Cafe Orleans so I booked it. My question is are there Fantasmic/Electrical parade dining packages available and I already missed them, or have they not been posted yet?


----------



## Pluto468

FireflyTrance said:


> So I went to book dining at Disneyland at 60 days out and only Cafe Orleans was available for lunch or dinner. I like Cafe Orleans so I booked it. My question is are there Fantasmic/Electrical parade dining packages available and I already missed them, or have they not been posted yet?


They haven't haven't announced the dining packages yet. We only know they are in the works. I think the Disney blog  said they'll be posted by the 14th.


----------



## lily_belle

Heads up I will be canceling a Carnation Cafe lunch reservation for April 25 at 12:55 for two people.


----------



## mdmost

FireflyTrance said:


> So I went to book dining at Disneyland at 60 days out and only Cafe Orleans was available for lunch or dinner. I like Cafe Orleans so I booked it. My question is are there Fantasmic/Electrical parade dining packages available and I already missed them, or have they not been posted yet?


Nothing for Fantasmic yet as far as dining packages. Plaza Inn will have Electrical Parade dining packages. They will start becoming available on April 14th at I'd imagine 6am Pacific Time.


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

Wow, Lamplighter brunch went fast this morning - nothing within 2 minutes.  Did snag Goofy's though for my large group so that's a positive!


----------



## Supermavs

I was up and able to book Oga’s for 6 people in my group for June 11! 
 I am hoping to get Lamplight lounge res for 11 people. Will it work or should I aim for a lesser number? Do they book that large of a group on the app for that dining spot?


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

Supermavs said:


> I was up and able to book Oga’s for 6 people in my group for June 11!
> I am hoping to get Lamplight lounge res for 11 people. Will it work or should I aim for a lesser number? Do they book that large of a group on the app for that dining spot?


I don't think it'll take 11 for LL.  I was able to grab for 8 and 5 though.


----------



## GoHorns94

Carnation Cafe dinner reservations just became available for May 24th and I was lucky enough to grab one - there were more available times listed.

Just FYI they may be dropping some CC ressys over the next few days.


----------



## kerreyn

GoHorns94 said:


> Carnation Cafe dinner reservations just became available for May 24th and I was lucky enough to grab one - there were more available times listed.
> 
> Just FYI they may be dropping some CC ressys over the next few days.


May 6th evening opened up too! I was able to switch our 130pm reservation to 6pm.


----------



## TexasErin

GoHorns94 said:


> Carnation Cafe dinner reservations just became available for May 24th and I was lucky enough to grab one - there were more available times listed.
> 
> Just FYI they may be dropping some CC ressys over the next few days.



thank you so much for sharing! Got dinner for June 6. Now we just need either the dessert party or lunch at WCT for World of Color and a Fantasmic Dining package.


----------



## mdmost

So dinner after 4pm seems to be open but not the lunch hours for June 4th for Carnation Cafe. So weird.


----------



## FireflyTrance

I don’t think I’ve ever eaten at Carnation cafe but I do see availability during my trip. Is it a really good restaurant? I guess we could try it..


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Napa Rose opened up right at 6am on the 60 day mark this morning. I was able to get the time I wanted with no problem. I did sign up for dining alerts and kept getting alerts all morning, so either more times kept getting added or people were canceling/modifying reservations throughout the morning.


----------



## brightlined

mdmost said:


> So dinner after 4pm seems to be open but not the lunch hours for June 4th for Carnation Cafe. So weird.


Lunch was booked up weeks ago - Dinner's freshly available. As recently as last week, Dinner was walk-up only.


----------



## soniam

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Napa Rose opened up right at 6am on the 60 day mark this morning. I was able to get the time I wanted with no problem. I did sign up for dining alerts and kept getting alerts all morning, so either more times kept getting added or people were canceling/modifying reservations throughout the morning.


That gives me a little hope for booking it on Father’s Day evening. I made a back up reservation offsite just in case. Luckily, going to WDW for many years has prepared me for the current DLR madness. Also, a lot of our local hot restaurants are going this route. Please give me patience


----------



## mdmost

brightlined said:


> Lunch was booked up weeks ago - Dinner's freshly available. As recently as last week, Dinner was walk-up only.


Lunch for June 4th never opened up. There's some weird thing about before May 31st and after May 31st. Lunch was readily available before May 31st when those ADRs opened. I've never gotten any alerts for Carnation Cafe when all the others I put in for were sent to me. Carnation Cafe has been weird for over a month now.


----------



## brightlined

mdmost said:


> Lunch for June 4th never opened up. There's some weird thing about before May 31st and after May 31st. Lunch was readily available before May 31st when those ADRs opened. I've never gotten any alerts for Carnation Cafe when all the others I put in for were sent to me. Carnation Cafe has been weird for over a month now.


They've clearly been experimenting with walk-up for the last few weeks. (DLGirl was told as much by a CM in recent weeks.) Breakfast seems to be readily available for June - which makes me wonder if they've decided to make Lunch the new "walk-up only" timeframe. (I can't imagine walk-up only Dinner was working all that well for them - it seems like it had a 15 minute wait every time I looked.)


----------



## smartlabelprint

EmJ said:


> Goofy’s dropped this morning. The browser was a mess, sometimes appearing in Spanish and sometimes in English and would not let me book with my credit card on file. Interestingly, it did book when I entered a different card.
> 
> Then I went into the app and booked a second reservation (cancelling the first) for five minutes later and it took my credit card on file just fine. So you know… fun morning


Someone said in another thread she kept getting error messages and her cc co was blocking. I wonder if Disney’s it issues were causing your and her problems with on file card.


----------



## smartlabelprint

FeistyDisneyMom said:


> Disney makes it so much harder to book for large groups, I feel like they don't want our business. I promise we spend lots of money as a large group! We have 13. We have no problem booking different tables - we don't even necessarily have to sit at adjoining tables, but their 'helpful' software to avoid conflicts means I cannot even make the reservation at many restaurants. It is so much worse than the first large trip I planned where I just called in my reservations and the human being on the other end was able to reserve the right amount.


I used dh account and my sis too when needed.


----------



## brightlined

smartlabelprint said:


> Someone said in another thread she kept getting error messages and her cc co was blocking. I wonder if Disney’s it issues were causing your and her problems with on file card.


At one point, I had to re-enter my card info. It started erroring on me for no apparent reason (I missed out on a few desireable ADRs because of it), so I switched cards to book. But, eventually, I deleted the original one and re-entered it - after that, no issues. I can only guess that the authentication might expire after a certain point of time.


----------



## AmericanItGirl

brightlined said:


> At one point, I had to re-enter my card info. It started erroring on me for no apparent reason (I missed out on a few desireable ADRs because of it), so I switched cards to book. But, eventually, I deleted the original one and re-entered it - after that, no issues. I can only guess that the authentication might expire after a certain point of time.


I also had that issue this morning with my cc that is on file (booked my ressy on another card). Glad to know there appears to be a solution.


----------



## JSpitz

FireflyTrance said:


> I don’t think I’ve ever eaten at Carnation cafe but I do see availability during my trip. Is it a really good restaurant? I guess we could try it..


I don't think it's a "really good" restaurant but it's good for people watching and food seemed decent enough but I've only been once for breakfast post COVID but used to eat there more regularly moreso for location (at the park already) than food pre COVID.


----------



## kerreyn

If anyone is looking for dinner reservations for Lamplight Lounge - they dropped some dinner reservations overnight! I was able to book May 6 at 6:25pm, and there were still some available for May 5 and May 6!!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Oga reservations opened up right at 6am PDT today. 

Cafe Orleans reservations were wide open at 6:01.


----------



## LP and Minnie

kerreyn said:


> If anyone is looking for dinner reservations for Lamplight Lounge - they dropped some dinner reservations overnight! I was able to book May 6 at 6:25pm, and there were still some available for May 5 and May 6!!


Thank you for this! Just made a reservation for 5/5 that I would have missed.


----------



## RobertaMomof2

Just got a Carnation Cafe Dinner!  June 13th, there are a few more available as well as a lunch I see.   They didn't show up yesterday!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I have multiple alerts on a few sites for Carnation Cafe lunch for the last week of May and still nothing... looks like only dinner opened up. Guess I should just grab dinner, just in case!


----------



## Shinrai

Has anyone seen Lamplight Brunch drop for June? I’ve had alerts set for the first weekend in June. I was able to get everything on our list except that one.  Never got an alert for it, and never saw it drop.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

6/15 Reservations for both Lamplight Lounge and Oga’s dropped at 6am PDT today. I went for my dinner reservation at Lamplight lounge first right at 6am, but then started looking for a noon-ish Oga’s reservation and there was only a 10:15 available. I kept refreshing and a 1:00 did finally pop up. So don’t give up immediately! People might realize their time won’t work for one reason or another.


----------



## Westcorkdisfan

Here now! Weather is perfect and it’s packed which was expected. Had dinner at Trader Sam’s last night (one of the reservations I Really wanted) and now just wondering what the hype is? Maybe it was an off night (Friday at 9:30). We would of rather sat outside as more atmosphere. It was very quiet with empty tables even tho they were turning people away. Food was great! So if you can’t get a reservation go to the take out window for the food and drinks! Chicken wings were amazing!


----------



## GoHorns94

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> 6/15 Reservations for both Lamplight Lounge and Oga’s dropped at 6am PDT today. I went for my dinner reservation at Lamplight lounge first right at 6am, but then started looking for a noon-ish Oga’s reservation and there was only a 10:15 available. I kept refreshing and a 1:00 did finally pop up. So don’t give up immediately! People might realize their time won’t work for one reason or another.


Agreed!  I had the same type of success a few weeks ago when planning the majority of our ADRs.

Grab any available time slot for fast going places like Ogas, Lamplight etc. and then modify, modify modify.


----------



## vicarrieous

Is it 6am EST or 6AM PST?? My 60 day is fast approaching.


----------



## sophy1996

vicarrieous said:


> Is it 6am EST or 6AM PST?? My 60 day is fast approaching.



It's 6 am Pacific.  Right now we're in Daylight time, so 6 am PDT.


----------



## Celesdragon

I'm seriously frustrated. We're a pair of east coasters coming in next week on a last minute trip, so we completely missed the window for ADRs. I've been flailing around like crazy for the last two weeks, trying to book Oga's, Lamplight, or Trader Sam's for the two days we'll be there but having zero luck. I've never had this much trouble even on a last minute trip to WDW. Is it always this hard or is this a result of too few restaurants being open comparatively?


----------



## twodogs

Celesdragon said:


> I'm seriously frustrated. We're a pair of east coasters coming in next week on a last minute trip, so we completely missed the window for ADRs. I've been flailing around like crazy for the last two weeks, trying to book Oga's, Lamplight, or Trader Sam's for the two days we'll be there but having zero luck. I've never had this much trouble even on a last minute trip to WDW. Is it always this hard or is this a result of too few restaurants being open comparatively?


We are coming home today from a 4 day trip.  We decided to go after the 60 mark, so I had to troll for my ADRs, just like you are!  But I did get them all eventually.  Got BB, LL brunch and LL lunch/dinner, Oga’s, Naples (had to do walk up list, they said 1 hour 45 minutes, but it was really 25 minutes; you can see where you are on the list on the Open Table link in the text when you get on the walk up list).  Could have had Napa, Trader Sam’s and everything else many times over.  Stalk the site (dining reservations alert service was not performing well for me).  Night before or day or two before is best Time to snag them though stressful with park reservations and all.  Good luck!!!  I think you will get them!


----------



## twodogs

For me, Oga’s was the most difficult to get, but we got it the day before.  They were taking a walk up list when we were there for Oga’s .


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Celesdragon said:


> I'm seriously frustrated. We're a pair of east coasters coming in next week on a last minute trip, so we completely missed the window for ADRs. I've been flailing around like crazy for the last two weeks, trying to book Oga's, Lamplight, or Trader Sam's for the two days we'll be there but having zero luck. I've never had this much trouble even on a last minute trip to WDW. Is it always this hard or is this a result of too few restaurants being open comparatively?


Stalk the reservations starting 48 hours in advance, so many things will pop up. You can also try to walk up to all these places. They seem to be holding back advance reservations more than they used to and offering more walk ups.


----------



## UnpokemonMom

My younger son is going tomorrow, and found LL at 6:45pm tomorrow earlier today.  So just keep checking, people are going to cancel.


----------



## Celesdragon

Thanks, this is all good to know! I've been stalking reservation availability in general each night for the following day, just to get a feel for the timing of reservations being dropped the day before. Walk-ups will definitely be the course of action if this keeps up. Dining reservation text alerts have been a major failure so far.


----------



## xipotec

Celesdragon said:


> I'm seriously frustrated. We're a pair of east coasters coming in next week on a last minute trip, so we completely missed the window for ADRs. I've been flailing around like crazy for the last two weeks, trying to book Oga's, Lamplight, or Trader Sam's for the two days we'll be there but having zero luck. I've never had this much trouble even on a last minute trip to WDW. Is it always this hard or is this a result of too few restaurants being open comparatively?


You haven't?  Places popular like Ogas at WDW are always booked within minutes of being available….


----------



## Celesdragon

xipotec said:


> You haven't?  Places popular like Ogas at WDW are always booked within minutes of being available….


Not to the extent that I'm having issues with Disneyland.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Celesdragon said:


> Not to the extent that I'm having issues with Disneyland.


Definitely make sure you are trying right at 6am PDT 60 days prior to the day you want to go.  I had no problem finding the exact times I wanted at Oga's when logging on and making reservations at that time for two separate days.  But if your 60 days is past, as others have mentioned, it sounds like a walk-up wait list is available pretty much daily.  And definitely start checking about 5 days prior to when you want to go as people will start cancelling reservations if they aren't sure they will make it.


----------



## CyndiLouWho

TexasErin said:


> thank you so much for sharing! Got dinner for June 6. Now we just need either the dessert party or lunch at WCT for World of Color and a Fantasmic Dining package.


Any updates on dining packages/dessert party? Anyone been able to book Plaza Inn package for week of June 6?


----------



## DennieC

CyndiLouWho said:


> Any updates on dining packages/dessert party? Anyone been able to book Plaza Inn package for week of June 6?


World of Color Dining Packages and Dessert Party are to be released for reservations tomorrow, 4/20.


----------



## CyndiLouWho

DennieC said:


> World of Color Dining Packages and Dessert Party are to be released for reservations tomorrow, 4/20.


Thanks. Any idea how far out? Are the packages opening for 4/22 and beyond?


----------



## DennieC

CyndiLouWho said:


> Thanks. Any idea how far out? Are the packages opening for 4/22 and beyond?


It will be 60 days out like normal dining reservations, though if they release all the dates like they should will be seen tomorrow.


----------



## CyndiLouWho

DennieC said:


> It will be 60 days out like normal dining reservations, though if they release all the dates like they should will be seen tomorrow.


So my 60 days is past (June 7-11) and in theory will be available tomorrow at 6 am PT


----------



## kerreyn

CyndiLouWho said:


> So my 60 days is past (June 7-11) and in theory will be available tomorrow at 6 am PT



That's what I'm thinking too. We'll be there in two weeks, so hoping we can get a reservation.


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

I was only able to manage a 2:10 res for LL on the same day we have a 4:30 res for WCT. Does it seem worth it to keep the LL if it is just going to be snacks/apps for us?  We've never been so I was mainly hoping for some ambiance.  Was very surprised I couldn't get anything later for WCT (I'm booking for a party of 13, so I have to do all kinds of tricks to make anything work).


----------



## soniam

FeistyDisneyMom said:


> I was only able to manage a 2:10 res for LL on the same day we have a 4:30 res for WCT. Does it seem worth it to keep the LL if it is just going to be snacks/apps for us?  We've never been so I was mainly hoping for some ambiance.  Was very surprised I couldn't get anything later for WCT (I'm booking for a party of 13, so I have to do all kinds of tricks to make anything work).


I could see getting a drink and maybe 1 app to share. Otherwise, that's just cutting too close for me, unless you don't mind not leaving a clean plate or not eating a ton at WCT. I don't eat a lot though, so that probably clouds my opinion.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

FeistyDisneyMom said:


> I was only able to manage a 2:10 res for LL on the same day we have a 4:30 res for WCT. Does it seem worth it to keep the LL if it is just going to be snacks/apps for us?  We've never been so I was mainly hoping for some ambiance.  Was very surprised I couldn't get anything later for WCT (I'm booking for a party of 13, so I have to do all kinds of tricks to make anything work).


As much as I love LL, I wouldn’t personally. That’s a lot of sitting around eating and drinking when you could be experiencing other things.


----------



## katyringo

I'm just putting it out there as we see dinning and dessert packages return. Disneyland was infamous for releasing those late before Covid. They weren't always available 60 days out.. the seemed to release them in buckets..  drove me nuts.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

FeistyDisneyMom said:


> I was only able to manage a 2:10 res for LL on the same day we have a 4:30 res for WCT. Does it seem worth it to keep the LL if it is just going to be snacks/apps for us?  We've never been so I was mainly hoping for some ambiance.  Was very surprised I couldn't get anything later for WCT (I'm booking for a party of 13, so I have to do all kinds of tricks to make anything work).


If it were my family, I’d probably cancel one or the other. And if I could only keep one, I’d probably keep LL as a late lunch and then do a QS for dinner that night. 

BUT! If your group of 13 really wants to do both, I can also see this working since a) you could do drinks and an app at LL (maybe know what you want order when you’re first seated so you get your food on the earlier side) and b) the 2:00 - 5:45 time frame where you will essentially be sitting down (in the AC or at least in the shade) and not doing rides/attractions will be during the hottest and most crowded part of the day with the longest lines for everything.


----------



## Sith

vicarrieous said:


> Is it 6am EST or 6AM PST?? My 60 day is fast approaching.


It is definitely 6am PST. At least right now. I spent 4 days in a row last week getting all of my reservations at exactly 6am for each day of our June trip. I pretty much got everything we wanted, but just barely. Things like Oga's, Lamplight Lounge and Trader Sam's are pretty much gone by around 6:10. Good luck!


----------



## CeCe0906

How does the dining reservations work.  I have one day where I am trying to make a reservation for the Princess Adventure Breakfast at Napa Rose in the morning,  and a World of Color dessert party in the evening.  Do you reserve and pay the reservation fee one at a time, or do you add each to a shopping part situation and then check out?  I'm the only one of our group that will be doing this.  The other adult is not adept with smartphone stuff.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

CeCe0906 said:


> How does the dining reservations work.  I have one day where I am trying to make a reservation for the Princess Adventure Breakfast at Napa Rose in the morning,  and a World of Color dessert party in the evening.  Do you reserve and pay the reservation fee one at a time, or do you add each to a shopping part situation and then check out?  I'm the only one of our group that will be doing this.  The other adult is not adept with smartphone stuff.


One at a time.


----------



## dropd

Trying to get reservations for DLR today - it looks like there's a "virtual queue" on the website? With no indication that it's ever possible to leave the queue.

What should the expectations be? This is very different website behavior than for DW dining reservations which I'm an old, practiced hand at.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

dropd said:


> Trying to get reservations for DLR today - it looks like there's a "virtual queue" on the website? With no indication that it's ever possible to leave the queue.
> 
> What should the expectations be? This is very different website behavior than for DW dining reservations which I'm an old, practiced hand at.


It’s because they are dropping the World of
Color Dessert Party reservations today.


----------



## cndkanga

dropd said:


> Trying to get reservations for DLR today - it looks like there's a "virtual queue" on the website? With no indication that it's ever possible to leave the queue.
> 
> What should the expectations be? This is very different website behavior than for DW dining reservations which I'm an old, practiced hand at.


Everyone is trying to get the WOC dessert reservations so the whole system seems to be in a waiting room.  For regular dining reservations you should be able to use the app and when it directs you to the disney dining website just swipe back and you'll be in the regular dining reservation area with the times available.


----------



## dropd

cndkanga said:


> Everyone is trying to get the WOC dessert reservations so the whole system seems to be in a waiting room.  For regular dining reservations you should be able to use the app and when it directs you to the disney dining website just swipe back and you'll be in the regular dining reservation area with the times available.



Unfortunately that trick doesn't work. You swipe back to the app, can enter your party size, date, and time, and then it just pops up the screen again to tell you to go back to the website.


----------



## cndkanga

swipe back again, it works for me.  I am using a pixel phone, I've heard that the iphones are having a more difficult time.  

I just tried it again and it worked, I got all the way to confirm reservation (just to try).


----------



## dropd

dropd said:


> Unfortunately that trick doesn't work. You swipe back to the app, can enter your party size, date, and time, and then it just pops up the screen again to tell you to go back to the website.



Ah, I see you just have to KEEP going to the website and swiping back, repeatedly, each time it pops that screen up. Pretty bad.


----------



## cndkanga

dropd said:


> Ah, I see you just have to KEEP going to the website and swiping back, repeatedly, each time it pops that screen up. Pretty bad.


Yep!


----------



## soniam

dropd said:


> Ah, I see you just have to KEEP going to the website and swiping back, repeatedly, each time it pops that screen up. Pretty bad.


Are you on iPhone? I think that's the issue. Glad I got my ADRs at 6am PT. I hate the queues. Good luck.


----------



## dropd

soniam said:


> Are you on iPhone? I think that's the issue. Glad I got my ADRs at 6am PT. I hate the queues. Good luck.



On the web (from my laptop), you can't make ADRs at all right now - it just throws you in the queue.

From the iPhone, you can do it but it's super annoying, you have to keep following the app's link to the web, then swiping back to the app. I had to do this at least 3 times to complete a single ADR.


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

I was going to keep both res for now, since we'd just be doing downtime during the afternoon anyway.  But fishing for earlier times got me brunch at 12:10! Hooray!


----------



## smartlabelprint

I just let some early May reservations go. I think storyteller. Not sure the date. Also lamplight.


----------



## vacay77

Does anyone know if River Belle Terrace is open?  I’m trying to make a reservation but nothing is available.


----------



## Federalist45

vacay77 said:


> Does anyone know if River Belle Terrace is open?  I’m trying to make a reservation but nothing is available.


They seem to be holding back reservations in preparation for Fantasmic Dining Packages at some point in the future.


----------



## vacay77

Federalist45 said:


> They seem to be holding back reservations in preparation for Fantasmic Dining Packages at some point in the future.


Thank you!  I wasn’t sure if it was going to be closed because I was told Blue Bayou might be closed for the Pirates refurb and it wasn’t showing up for reservations.


----------



## Dumbo777

vacay77 said:


> Does anyone know if River Belle Terrace is open?  I’m trying to make a reservation but nothing is available.




I was wondering the same thing. I was trying to make reservations all last week for it and I couldn’t find anything, which was strange because I could find reservations for the previous week.


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

Is Carnation Cafe walkup only for lunch now? I've been checking regularly for lunch times in early June and nothing has shown up.


----------



## brightlined

FeistyDisneyMom said:


> Is Carnation Cafe walkup only for lunch now? I've been checking regularly for lunch times in early June and nothing has shown up.


That was my guess. They were doing walkup-only Dinner for a while, and it looked like they switched to Lunch recently. (Dinner ADRs for Carnation seem to be widely available now.)


----------



## soniam

So I started making my ADRs for 60 days out this week. I was prepared for a total cluster. I have been pleasantly surprised at how well it is going. The site hasn't been very flaky, even on 4/20, when they released WOC dessert party. I did book before those were released. I have also been able to find pretty decent availability booking right at opening. I might not be getting very difficult ones though. I think this has gone more smoothly than my WDW ADRs for May or my DCL bookings last night. Two more days of booking. It helps that it's at 8am my time, instead of 5am.


----------



## GoHorns94

soniam said:


> So I started making my ADRs for 60 days out this week. I was prepared for a total cluster. I have been pleasantly surprised at how well it is going. The site hasn't been very flaky, even on 4/20, when they released WOC dessert party. I did book before those were released. I have also been able to find pretty decent availability booking right at opening. I might not be getting very difficult ones though. I think this has gone more smoothly than my WDW ADRs for May or my DCL bookings last night. Two more days of booking. It helps that it's at 8am my time, instead of 5am.


That was my experience as well a month ago for our upcoming late May trip. It was a much easier process than WDW overall and if I didn’t get exactly what I wanted, I simply modified quickly during those initial 15-30 minutes of the ADRs opening to the times we preferred.

My only real surprise were a handful of things not dropping exactly 60 days out for me (a definite difference from WDW), but a free reservation finding service alerted me to when they did randomly drop later that week/month and I was able to secure a couple that way too.

Or maybe I just got really lucky. 

Good luck the rest of your ADR days!


----------



## SherylLC

OMG, dining reservations at website have gone to two-step authentication. This makes me sad...


----------



## soniam

SherylLC said:


> OMG, dining reservations at website have gone to two-step authentication. This makes me sad...


When I see that for WDW, I think it's at a really busy time. Usually only see it for Genie+ and ILL now.


----------



## Federalist45

SherylLC said:


> OMG, dining reservations at website have gone to two-step authentication. This makes me sad...


What does this mean specifically? Thanks


----------



## SherylLC

Federalist45 said:


> What does this mean specifically? Thanks


I'm old. I have tech challenges. I hate leaving a log in page to check my email for a multi-digit code which I often can't remember long enough to place in log in page. Soooo many steps. I just want to put in my password and get in and make my reservation.

*whiny old person post*
plus, I want to keep this thread going


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

Well we used Mousewatchers and got the Plaza Inn Dining package for Main Street Electrical Parade! So happy!!


----------



## soniam

SherylLC said:


> I'm old. I have tech challenges. I hate leaving a log in page to check my email for a multi-digit code which I often can't remember long enough to place in log in page. Soooo many steps. I just want to put in my password and get in and make my reservation.
> 
> *whiny old person post*
> plus, I want to keep this thread going



I am an electrical engineer, so I am tech savvy. But it still grinds my gears. It's especially painful on a phone. I usually just copy and paste the number. Sometimes copying can be flaky on a phone. At least they text us. My bank calls with the code. I keep having to hit repeat a dozen times to remember the darn thing or get all of the digits.


----------



## Aptermatt

Likely to drop a Carnation ADR for 5/5 at 1:30pm if anyone would like to coordinate.


----------



## smartlabelprint

Aptermatt said:


> Likely to drop a Carnation ADR for 5/5 at 1:30pm if anyone would like to coordinate.


How many people


----------



## soniam

Just dropped ADRs for Trader Sam's 6/19-21 and WOC Dessert party 6/20.


----------



## Aptermatt

smartlabelprint said:


> How many people


2


----------



## NannyBeBe

After hours of trying, I've given up on getting reservations at Plaza Inn.  No matter what day, what size of the party, what time, nothing is available.


----------



## iamporch

NannyBeBe said:


> After hours of trying, I've given up on getting reservations at Plaza Inn.  No matter what day, what size of the party, what time, nothing is available.


I see several for June 26 for breakfast that opened up today.
Lunch and dinner are quick service right?


----------



## Jaina

COASTIEandMATE said:


> Well we used Mousewatchers and got the Plaza Inn Dining package for Main Street Electrical Parade! So happy!!


Thanks for the reminder about that website. I had forgotten about it. My daughter and I are going this weekend, and she was really hoping to check out the Lamplight Lounge, but I dropped the ball and didn't set any reminders about reservations. I've had an alert in Mouse d ining, but just the free version, and I've always been too late to grab it. For $5 I set up two day's worth of alerts in Mousewatchers and had a reservation within 12 hours.


----------



## katepass72

Random dining question - can you book a reservation at your "second" park of the day, assuming you have a park hopper?  As in, I have a DL park reservation and park hopper, but am wanting to have dinner at Lamplight?


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

The system will let you book reservations at restaurants even if you don't have park reservations, so you actually have to make sure to remember which days you have reserved and even with hoppers make sure you don't accidentally book morning times for your opposite park.


----------



## Foustketeer

Looks like Magic Key Terrace reservations opened back up again starting today.


----------



## sweethannah

Foustketeer said:


> Looks like Magic Key Terrace reservations opened back up again starting today.



I'm still a bittersaurus this is no longer open to regular, non-key holder customers. We really enjoyed spending time at Alfredo's tasting terrace; such a nice place to relax and enjoy some great drinks, shade, and the occasional disney kitty


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

sweethannah said:


> I'm still a bittersaurus this is no longer open to regular, non-key holder customers. We really enjoyed spending time at Alfredo's tasting terrace; such a nice place to relax and enjoy some great drinks, shade, and the occasional disney kitty


I feel bad they closed it off. I am a Magic Key holder but I don’t need a special exclusive place like that.


----------



## Kerr84

NannyBeBe said:


> After hours of trying, I've given up on getting reservations at Plaza Inn.  No matter what day, what size of the party, what time, nothing is available.


I may drop my Plaza Inn Dining Packages on June 18th and June 20th if the Fantasmic Dining Packages open up and I can get one. I’ll try to remember to post here first if those dates work for you.


----------



## soniam

Kerr84 said:


> I may drop my Plaza Inn Dining Packages on June 18th and June 20th if the Fantasmic Dining Packages open up and I can get one. I’ll try to remember to post here first if those dates work for you.


What restaurants are we thinking F! dining will be, especially with Blue Bayou closed?


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

Riverbelle is the only one I can think of for sure, since they had packages before.  I wonder if they'd originally thought BB would be open again by start of F! and are now trying to figure out a plan B...

I am hoping the Hungry Bear grab & go comes back too!


----------



## Foustketeer

soniam said:


> What restaurants are we thinking F! dining will be, especially with Blue Bayou closed?



Could see Cafe Orleans replace Blue Bayou, until it reopens, at a lower price point (hopefully) and then also have River Belle Terrace. Hungry Bear would stay as the grab-and-go option.


----------



## tsumgirl

Does anyone have information on the Tomorrowland Sky Lounge dinner? I saw it pop up under dining reservations. It's a prepaid experience, so I was surprised I didn't see an announcement about it. I went ahead and booked it, because you know...FOMO. I figure I can cancel it if it's not worth it.

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/di...nge/?msclkid=e1676baec67411eca7c5c9f8b7677a9b


----------



## RobertaMomof2

tsumgirl said:


> Does anyone have information on the Tomorrowland Sky Lounge dinner? I saw it pop up under dining reservations. It's a prepaid experience, so I was surprised I didn't see an announcement about it. I went ahead and booked it, because you know...FOMO. I figure I can cancel it if it's not worth it.
> 
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/di...nge/?msclkid=e1676baec67411eca7c5c9f8b7677a9b


Thanks for posting this!!! Been waiting for this to populate.  It was my sons favorite pre-covid, and looks like they added a dinner component which is great  Hoping someone does this and reports back when it starts back up so we can see the changes they made.

ETA:  It used to be similar to WOC Dessert, except you could play games up there (board games and such) and then wait for fireworks as you can see them a bit from up there as well.  Not the best view of the fireworks but a view none the less.


----------



## tsumgirl

RobertaMomof2 said:


> Thanks for posting this!!! Been waiting for this to populate.  It was my sons favorite pre-covid, and looks like they added a dinner component which is great   Hoping someone does this and reports back when it starts back up so we can see the changes they made.


Glad it helped! Yes, I hope someone tries it and reports back. I was definitely interested in the dinner+dessert options, but I love that you can come and go all night, as well.


----------



## RobertaMomof2

tsumgirl said:


> Glad it helped! Yes, I hope someone tries it and reports back. I was definitely interested in the dinner+dessert options, but I love that you can come and go all night, as well.


Yes, I agree!  What time did it populate for you to make your reservation?  It only gave me 6:30 or 6:40, then 6:30 disappeared, so 6:40 it is!  I recall checking in later when we went last time, but again it was only dessert and cheese box, not with dinner.  It was nice to come and go for sure, and to have a spot to sit for the night when it got darker out.


----------



## tsumgirl

RobertaMomof2 said:


> Yes, I agree!  What time did it populate for you to make your reservation?  It only gave me 6:30 or 6:40, then 6:30 disappeared, so 6:40 it is!  I recall checking in later when we went last time, but again it was only dessert and cheese box, not with dinner.  It was nice to come and go for sure, and to have a spot to sit for the night when it got darker out.


I normally go solo, so when I tried for 1 person, it was giving me 7pm. Thankfully, I realized before booking that a friend is coming with me that day, and it switched to 6:40p for 2 people. I kept trying to get 7p again, until I realized I could come and go all night, so the more time the better!


----------



## RobertaMomof2

tsumgirl said:


> I normally go solo, so when I tried for 1 person, it was giving me 7pm. Thankfully, I realized before booking that a friend is coming with me that day, and it switched to 6:40p for 2 people. I kept trying to get 7p again, until I realized I could come and go all night, so the more time the better!


Exactly!  More time the better for sure.  Good to know.  We are a party of 4 so will see what we get.  Last time, there were tabletops with 2 or 4 and cool benches that sat like 8 or so where people shared the space (only downside was it was a large coffee table with those, not sure how conducive that would be for dinner...).  Excited to see more when they have more info about it.  Interesting thing I noticed in my app when I pull up more info in my Reservation Details, it doesn't mention dinner, it just said fruit and desserts (like last time) but it for sure mentions the dinner in the listing, so fingers crossed some info wasn't crossed...


----------



## Kerr84

soniam said:


> What restaurants are we thinking F! dining will be, especially with Blue Bayou closed?


I definitely think River Belle since you can’t make reservations past May 29th right now. And then Hungry Bear for the on-the-go package. I don’t know if they will replace BB or just wait for it for open? I don’t think they will replace it with Cafe Orleans because you can get regular reservations there past the Fantasmic date.


----------



## Kerr84

soniam said:


> What restaurants are we thinking F! dining will be, especially with Blue Bayou closed?





Foustketeer said:


> Could see Cafe Orleans replace Blue Bayou, until it reopens, at a lower price point (hopefully) and then also have River Belle Terrace. Hungry Bear would stay as the grab-and-go option.


I don’t think it will because you can make regular reservations for Cafe Orleans right now past May 29th, but not for River Belle.


----------



## tsumgirl

RobertaMomof2 said:


> Exactly!  More time the better for sure.  Good to know.  We are a party of 4 so will see what we get.  Last time, there were tabletops with 2 or 4 and cool benches that sat like 8 or so where people shared the space (only downside was it was a large coffee table with those, not sure how conducive that would be for dinner...).  Excited to see more when they have more info about it.  Interesting thing I noticed in my app when I pull up more info in my Reservation Details, it doesn't mention dinner, it just said fruit and desserts (like last time) but it for sure mentions the dinner in the listing, so fingers crossed some info wasn't crossed...


Good to know there are regular tabletops. For some reason, I was envisioning a lounge setup and was wondering how that would work at dinner. When I look at my reservations, it doesn't say anything about the "Experience", so I guess we'll just have to wait and see. I'm hoping there are a lot of reviews, since the May dates seem sold out when I browsed through the dates.


----------



## AustinTink

Sorry for the dumb question, but we haven't been to Disneyland since 2018. Are the bulk of the restaurants reservation only now?


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

AustinTink said:


> Sorry for the dumb question, but we haven't been to Disneyland since 2018. Are the bulk of the restaurants reservation only now?


Table service reservations are much harder to get than they were in 2019 and in general before covid.  Things can go very fast right at 60 days.

But - the majority of food available is quick service and counter service. So even if you cannot get TS reservations, you can always try to get on a walkup waitlist first thing when they open, or go to one of the great QS/CS options.


----------



## AustinTink

FeistyDisneyMom said:


> Table service reservations are much harder to get than they were in 2019 and in general before covid.  Things can go very fast right at 60 days.
> 
> But - the majority of food available is quick service and counter service. So even if you cannot get TS reservations, you can always try to get on a walkup waitlist first thing when they open, or go to one of the great QS/CS options.


Thank you for the clarification. Did I read somewhere that counter service is all mobile ordering now or is it still the conventional walk up?


----------



## Dumbo777

soniam said:


> What restaurants are we thinking F! dining will be, especially with Blue Bayou closed?


Riverbelle Terrace? Maybe that is why there no reservations available for early June.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

AustinTink said:


> Thank you for the clarification. Did I read somewhere that counter service is all mobile ordering now or is it still the conventional walk up?


Generally, QS is both mobile ordering and walk up. But that can depend on how busy a particular location is at the time. MO can be turned off if a location is very busy.


----------



## AustinTink

theluckyrabbit said:


> Generally, QS is both mobile ordering and walk up. But that can depend on how busy a particular location is at the time. MO can be turned off if a location is very busy.


Thanks! We are excited to be returning after so many years but with all the changes it is totally daunting.


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

AustinTink said:


> Thank you for the clarification. Did I read somewhere that counter service is all mobile ordering now or is it still the conventional walk up?


Most places take mobile as well as walk up right now. I cannot remember which ones have gone mobile only or if that was only a temporary thing.


----------



## Lillebelle

FeistyDisneyMom said:


> Most places take mobile as well as walk up right now. I cannot remember which ones have gone mobile only or if that was only a temporary thing.



I'm preeettyy sure the mobile-only was a temporary thing. I've seen a few places this week that had mobile ordering unavailable but nowhere that wasn't taking walkups. Also, the available windows for mobile ordering have been back to reasonable as far as I've seen (vs the period of time where you had to anticipate your dining needs by several hours).


----------



## BadPinkTink

Just to double check the time, it should be 6am PST ? Im not seeing 28th June open for anything. Or am I a day early?


----------



## AmishGuy91

BadPinkTink said:


> Just to double check the time, it should be 6am PST ? Im not seeing 28th June open for anything. Or am I a day early?


 Day early...June 27 is today


----------



## BadPinkTink

AmishGuy91 said:


> Day early...June 27 is today



thanks, being in Europe and dealing with timezones, I wasnt sure


----------



## GBBTomorrow

I was excited to get Lamplight Lounge this morning for our June trip. We were able to get a 7:30 PM. Is that a time when you could watch World of Color from there?


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

There really isn't a good view of WoC from LL - you are to the side of the projections, so all you see are pretty lights.  Plus it would depend on where you are seated.  I believe show times are 9pm and 10pm, so you might be able to catch glympses of the first show.  My fam would rather see the show head on or do rides though.


----------



## GBBTomorrow

FeistyDisneyMom said:


> There really isn't a good view of WoC from LL - you are to the side of the projections, so all you see are pretty lights.  Plus it would depend on where you are seated.  I believe show times are 9pm and 10pm, so you might be able to catch glympses of the first show.  My fam would rather see the show head on or do rides though.


Thanks for the insight! I've never seen WoC, so this is super helpful. We'll be there two days, so we'll work on seeing WoC one evening and the Lamplight dinner at a leisurely pace the other. Thanks!


----------



## dropd

Kerr84 said:


> I may drop my Plaza Inn Dining Packages on June 18th and June 20th if the Fantasmic Dining Packages open up and I can get one. I’ll try to remember to post here first if those dates work for you.



I would also be v. interested in snagging a Plaza Inn package for June 20. Following.


----------



## Version 6

Wasn't sure where to put this. Mods please move if I've put this in the wrong place.

I'm pretty excited about the DTD Dining news. In a nutshell:

New Mexican restaurant with a michelan star chef at the helm.
Din Tai Fung!!
Earl of Sandwich pop-up.
Semi retheme for Ralph Brennan - introducing some uniquely californian elements.


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

Those changes are probably worth starting a new thread


----------



## Lauren in NC

tsumgirl said:


> Does anyone have information on the Tomorrowland Sky Lounge dinner? I saw it pop up under dining reservations. It's a prepaid experience, so I was surprised I didn't see an announcement about it. I went ahead and booked it, because you know...FOMO. I figure I can cancel it if it's not worth it.
> 
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/di...nge/?msclkid=e1676baec67411eca7c5c9f8b7677a9b


Thank you for posting this! We've never done this before so just booked for a night of our trip! No luck on Oga's or Plaza Inn dining package yet, but I know those are scarce!


----------



## tsumgirl

Lauren in NC said:


> Thank you for posting this! We've never done this before so just booked for a night of our trip! No luck on Oga's or Plaza Inn dining package yet, but I know those are scarce!


I'm glad you were able to book it! For an event with hardly any details, it's selling out quickly including the night I booked.


----------



## Aptermatt

Well, due to Covid I had to cancel my trip that was to start tomorrow. I have a bunch of ADRs I'm about to release, figured I'd give the board a heads up since y'all have been so helpful. I'll wait until noon eastern or so to let these go. All reservations are for 2 adults.

Sat 4/30 Trader Sam's 7:15p
Sun 5/1 Cafe Orleans 7p
Mon 5/2 Carnation 1:20p
Mon 5/2 WoC Dessert Party 9:15p
Tue 5/3 Trader Sam's 2:45p
Tue 5/3 Carthay 7:10p
Wed 5/4 Napa Rose 8:30pm

Hopefully I can re-book my trip for August and play the whole game again


----------



## Aptermatt

Above ADRs are cancelled. Can tell this is relatively common as my *********** alert for Lamplight brunch just came through


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

I hope you have a speedy recovery and no complications and can enjoy a trip in August!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Really wish they'd drop some news on Fantasmic! dining packages! I'm starting to go nuts over here.


----------



## Kerr84

TikiTikiFan said:


> Really wish they'd drop some news on Fantasmic! dining packages! I'm starting to go nuts over here.


Same! It's so hard to plan without knowing. I might have hoarded a few reservations for the plaza inn dining package because I didn't know what date/time I could get for Fantasmic package.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I even thought I could be sneaky and just reserve River Belle and hopefully convert it to a Fantasmic package but nope.. they haven't loaded reservations for it past May 28th.


----------



## BadPinkTink

TikiTikiFan said:


> I even thought I could be sneaky and just reserve River Belle and hopefully convert it to a Fantasmic package but nope.. they haven't loaded reservations for it past May 28th.


 that was my plan too.


----------



## Kerr84

BadPinkTink said:


> that was my plan too.


I check every day... just in case. I check the River Belle and I checked the Fantasmic Dining page.


----------



## Supermavs

Any confirmation of the Hungry Bear fantasmic grab and go is coming back? I’ll have 8 people I’d want to book for. Our trip is in mid June.


----------



## Anthony777

We're cancelling our trip (covid positive the day we were to leave) so I'm cancelling the following reservations now:

Cafe Orleans Lunch
Date: Tuesday, May 3, 2022
Time: 3:40 PM
Guests: 4 Guests


Lamplight Lounge Dinner
Date: Monday, May 9, 2022
Time: 7:55 PM
Guests: 4 Guests


----------



## Anthony777

Anthony777 said:


> We're cancelling our trip (covid positive the day we were to leave) so I'm cancelling the following reservations now:
> 
> Cafe Orleans Lunch
> Date: Tuesday, May 3, 2022
> Time: 3:40 PM
> Guests: 4 Guests
> 
> 
> Lamplight Lounge Dinner
> Date: Monday, May 9, 2022
> Time: 7:55 PM
> Guests: 4 Guests


Both cancellations now confirmed.


----------



## Kerr84

Supermavs said:


> Any confirmation of the Hungry Bear fantasmic grab and go is coming back? I’ll have 8 people I’d want to book for. Our trip is in mid June.


Not yet.


----------



## smartlabelprint

I got a dining alert for 8 at lamplight brunch. 🫤 missed the email by an hour.


----------



## vicarrieous

Prepping for our dining to open up next week. Any tips?

We are trying to get:

Blue Bayou or Cafe Orleans Lunch
World of Color Dessert Party
Lamplight Lounge Lunch
Plaza Inn MSEP Dining Package

Something in Downtown Disney on our arrival day for dinner....suggestions? (2 adults 2 boys 11/9)


----------



## RobertaMomof2

Waiting for Blue Bayou to come back online in June (hopefully).  Fingers crossed!


----------



## AustinTink

smartlabelprint said:


> I got a dining alert for 8 at lamplight brunch. 🫤 missed the email by an hour.


How do you set up the dining alerts?


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

vicarrieous said:


> Prepping for our dining to open up next week. Any tips?
> 
> We are trying to get:
> 
> Blue Bayou or Cafe Orleans Lunch
> World of Color Dessert Party
> Lamplight Lounge Lunch
> Plaza Inn MSEP Dining Package
> 
> Something in Downtown Disney on our arrival day for dinner....suggestions? (2 adults 2 boys 11/9)


All four of those seem to go pretty fast.  If you do one each day you should be fine, but I think trying to get more than one for a single day might be too hard.

There are quite a few good walk up options in DTD, which is what I plan on doing our DTD dinner.


----------



## vicarrieous

FeistyDisneyMom said:


> All four of those seem to go pretty fast.  If you do one each day you should be fine, but I think trying to get more than one for a single day might be too hard.
> 
> There are quite a few good walk up options in DTD, which is what I plan on doing our DTD dinner.


Thanks. That is the plan. One each day...wish me luck! 4 days up at 4am


----------



## CyndiLouWho

AustinTink said:


> How do you set up the dining alerts?


There are companies that will search and alert you. Google disneyland dining alerts.


----------



## GBRforWDW

vicarrieous said:


> Thanks. That is the plan. One each day...wish me luck! 4 days up at 4am


I believe the reservations open at 6pacific time now, is that still correct?

If so, hopefully you won't have to be up quite so early .


----------



## vicarrieous

GBRforWDW said:


> I believe the reservations open at 6pacific time now, is that still correct?
> 
> If so, hopefully you won't have to be up quite so early .


LOL it is 6am PST

OMG I totally did the math backwards! That is 8am CST not 4am CST. THANK YOU, you just saved me 4 hours of sleep! Clearly I am too anxious about it.


----------



## CyndiLouWho

I have a Carnation Cafe dinner for 3 at 7:20 on 6/11 f anyone is interested.


----------



## CyndiLouWho

vicarrieous said:


> LOL it is 6am PST
> 
> OMG I totally did the math backwards! That is 8am CST not 4am CST. THANK YOU, you just saved me 4 hours of sleep! Clearly I am too anxious about it.


Other threads reporting 200-330 am PST (4-530 CST) for WOC Dessert party drops. 
For the math challenged, there is likely a World Clock app on your phone that can help.


----------



## CeCe0906

CyndiLouWho said:


> Other threads reporting 200-330 am PST (4-530 CST) for WOC Dessert party drops.
> For the math challenged, there is likely a World Clock app on your phone that can help.


While I'm not looking forward to getting up that early; it would actually make my ADRing less stressful for my trip.  I definitely want to get the Princess Adventure Breakfast for our last day,( it's a Thursday,  so the only day it's offered during our trip), but that day is  the day we want to do WOC.
So I've been stressing about having to do WOC first or not get it and then the breakfast filling up, and disappointing 3 Princess loving girls.  
But if WOC continues to drop early, I can chill a bit ( who am I kidding, I'm a planner, and want it all set up now!!!)  August is too far away, even though I've got other fun trips before our DL one.

Now if only the airlines will stop rearranging my flights....


----------



## GBRforWDW

vicarrieous said:


> LOL it is 6am PST
> 
> OMG I totally did the math backwards! That is 8am CST not 4am CST. THANK YOU, you just saved me 4 hours of sleep! Clearly I am too anxious about it.


Lol, nice.  I'm gonna be down there about the same time, but only doing 2 Disney Park days, Friday the 8th and Sunday the 10th.  I'm afraid the reservations will drop while on my way to work.


----------



## jenergy

Whenever I check around 3 AM PST, I get this  is this normal?


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

vicarrieous said:


> LOL it is 6am PST
> 
> OMG I totally did the math backwards! That is 8am CST not 4am CST. THANK YOU, you just saved me 4 hours of sleep! Clearly I am too anxious about it.


I don't know what time it dropped, but I booked the WOC dessert party for July 7 just before 6 am Eastern this morning. I know the dessert parties were still available in the afternoon yesterday for July 6, but I didn't want to take any chances.

Edited to add: just checked and the WOC dessert party is still available for both shows (as of 8:20 Eastern time).


----------



## vicarrieous

I start tomorrow with my first of 5 days of booking ADR's. Any recommendations for a dinner in Downtown Disney??


----------



## mdmost

jenergy said:


> Whenever I check around 3 AM PST, I get this  is this normal?


Yes. That’s pretty normal before 8am central time for me.


----------



## Kerr84

vicarrieous said:


> I start tomorrow with my first of 5 days of booking ADR's. Any recommendations for a dinner in Disney Springs?


It’s not in Disney Springs, but we are doing Trader Sam’s for our first non park night.


----------



## vicarrieous

Kerr84 said:


> It’s not Disney Springs, but we are doing Trader Sam’s for our first non park night.


 Clearly I meant Downtown Disney, but thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## jenergy

mdmost said:


> Yes. That’s pretty normal before 8am central time for me.


How do you get ADRs!? Every time I try (as a test) I get that. I've never once gotten times for anything and I've been trying for the past week. I've had issues in my laptop also. I do it more around 3:15-3:30 PST since that's when I feed my son. I'm doing dry runs before my date to make sure I know what to do and am not scrambling when it comes around.


----------



## wabbott

vicarrieous said:


> I start tomorrow with my first of 5 days of booking ADR's. Any recommendations for a dinner in Downtown Disney??


We ate at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen a couple of years ago, and would go again.


----------



## mdmost

jenergy said:


> How do you get ADRs!? Every time I try (as a test) I get that. I've never once gotten times for anything and I've been trying for the past week. I've had issues in my laptop also. I do it more around 3:15-3:30 PST since that's when I feed my son. I'm doing dry runs before my date to make sure I know what to do and am not scrambling when it comes around.


You should clear your cache or use a browser with Incognito mode like Chrome. The times won't populate before 6am Pacific time.


----------



## CyndiLouWho

mdmost said:


> You should clear your cache or use a browser with Incognito mode like Chrome.


Also, if using app make sure you have updated to latest version.


----------



## Kerr84

vicarrieous said:


> Clearly I meant Downtown Disney, but thanks for the suggestion!


Sorry, I wasn’t correcting you. I meant Trader Sam’s isn’t in Disney Springs. I don’t care what people call it.


----------



## LeiaOfAlderaan

StitchandPooh'sMom said:


> I don't know what time it dropped, but I booked the WOC dessert party for July 7 just before 6 am Eastern this morning. I know the dessert parties were still available in the afternoon yesterday for July 6, but I didn't want to take any chances.


I also booked this morning for July 7. I wasn’t sleeping well so checked at 2:30 am pacific and reservations were already available. They are dropping the dessert party slots really early—but as you said, sometimes they are still available much later in the day. I think they must have added a bunch of seating?


----------



## jenergy

mdmost said:


> You should clear your cache or use a browser with Incognito mode like Chrome. The times won't populate before 6am Pacific time.


Oh I thought people were saying they drop at 6 AM EST?


----------



## shosh1530

jenergy said:


> Oh I thought people were saying they drop at 6 AM EST?


They used to. But now they drop at 6 AM Pacific usually (some of the dining packages appear to be dropping earlier).


----------



## jenergy

shosh1530 said:


> They used to. But now they drop at 6 AM Pacific usually (some of the dining packages appear to be dropping earlier).


OK then I guess that explains it! (fingers crossed)


----------



## GBRforWDW

I got my first dining reservations today for our July trip.  I tried to get the 1pm Plaza Restaurant MSEP package but for some reason, it kept giving me an error that it couldn't use my credit card.  I was able to use the same card to book Ogas though.  Anyway by the time I realized the issue and went back in, had to go with 120pm instead.  Not terrible, just would have preferred right at 1.  Got Ogas for 430.  Hopefully will be able to book RotR ILL$ about an hour before and then do Millennium Falcon


----------



## serene56

StitchandPooh'sMom said:


> I don't know what time it dropped, but I booked the WOC dessert party for July 7 just before 6 am Eastern this morning. I know the dessert parties were still available in the afternoon yesterday for July 6, but I didn't want to take any chances.
> 
> Edited to add: just checked and the WOC dessert party is still available for both shows (as of 8:20 Eastern time).


I try but all I get is BADGATEWAY 500


----------



## Pluto468

vicarrieous said:


> I start tomorrow with my first of 5 days of booking ADR's. Any recommendations for a dinner in Downtown Disney??


One of my friends says her Disneyland trip isn't complete without a trip to Tortilla Jo's.


----------



## mouschievous

I happened to be browsing the DIS at 6:01 am, and the title of this thread reminded me that today was 60 days from when we wanted to go to Storytellers!  Hopped on and got the 11:15 reservation we were hoping for.  It's checkout day, so we'll have a leisurely morning, check out and take our things to bell services (we're staging at VGC) and then head to Storytellers.

That and Trader Sam's were the only ADRs we wanted.  We got TS for our midday break on our last park day, so we're ready to go.


----------



## vicarrieous

GBRforWDW said:


> I got my first dining reservations today for our July trip.  I tried to get the 1pm Plaza Restaurant MSEP package but for some reason, it kept giving me an error that it couldn't use my credit card.  I was able to use the same card to book Ogas though.  Anyway by the time I realized the issue and went back in, had to go with 120pm instead.  Not terrible, just would have preferred right at 1.  Got Ogas for 430.  Hopefully will be able to book RotR ILL$ about an hour before and then do Millennium Falcon


 Nice! We were booking our first day today and were able to get Trader Sams. 

Tomorrow I need to get Cafe Orleans because Blue Bayou still is open for ADR's yet
Wed - WOC Dessert Party
THurs - Plaza Dining Package
Fri - Lamplight lounge 

Wish me luck!


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

Good luck!!  And yay for Trader Sam's! I know that has been a tricky one to get, so you are off to a great start!


----------



## GBRforWDW

vicarrieous said:


> Nice! We were booking our first day today and were able to get Trader Sams.
> 
> Tomorrow I need to get Cafe Orleans because Blue Bayou still is open for ADR's yet
> Wed - WOC Dessert Party
> THurs - Plaza Dining Package
> Fri - Lamplight lounge
> 
> Wish me luck!


Awesome!  I have 2 more to try for, Lamp Light on Wednesday and Goofys on Thursday as a going away late breakfast/something to do while waiting to head to the airport for a late afternoon flight.

Good luck on yours! I personally liked Cafe Orleans more than Blue Bayou on our last trip, but BB is definitely a really cool place.  I'm guessing they're waiting til they know for sure Pirates will be operating before releasing those.


----------



## Kerr84

LeiaOfAlderaan said:


> I also booked this morning for July 7. I wasn’t sleeping well so checked at 2:30 am pacific and reservations were already available. They are dropping the dessert party slots really early—but as you said, sometimes they are still available much later in the day. I think they must have added a bunch of seating?


I'm thinking this too. They must have expanded the area.


----------



## soniam

vicarrieous said:


> I start tomorrow with my first of 5 days of booking ADR's. Any recommendations for a dinner in Downtown Disney??



As another poster said, we are doing Ralph Brennan's for the first time. However, I have eaten at some of the Brennan family restaurants in New Orleans, and they were excellent. I have heard good things about Tortilla Jo's, but we live in Texas and eat Tex-mex all the time. Catal looks interesting, but not as much with the announced changes.You could also do something at Grand Californian. GCH Craftsman Bar is supposed to be good and has a lot of availability. We are doing the Storytellers brunch for the first time. It look really good with both breakfast and lunchish options.


----------



## mackabee77

First timers to Disneyland.   Will be there next week and we plan on walking over to Downtown Disney to grab dinner on the first night.   I tried to make ressies at Tortilla Jo's but no go.   Should we expect a Disney Springs kind of atmosphere?  Where we meander around and grab a bite here or there - maybe even wait 30-45 minutes to sit down.   Or will the pickings be slim and lines long?   Like 7 pm on a Wednesday.   Thanks!


----------



## sophy1996

mackabee77 said:


> First timers to Disneyland.   Will be there next week and we plan on walking over to Downtown Disney to grab dinner on the first night.   I tried to make ressies at Tortilla Jo's but no go.   Should we expect a Disney Springs kind of atmosphere?  Where we meander around and grab a bite here or there - maybe even wait 30-45 minutes to sit down.   Or will the pickings be slim and lines long?   Like 7 pm on a Wednesday.   Thanks!



DTD is much smaller than Disney Springs.  You can walk the whole thing in 10 minutes.  But there are walk-up places to eat. We got a pizza from Napolini on the Sunday night of a busy weekend without much wait.  If you were particularly wanting Tortilla Jo’s, there is a quick/counter service option there too.


----------



## Pluto468

mackabee77 said:


> First timers to Disneyland.   Will be there next week and we plan on walking over to Downtown Disney to grab dinner on the first night.   I tried to make ressies at Tortilla Jo's but no go.   Should we expect a Disney Springs kind of atmosphere?  Where we meander around and grab a bite here or there - maybe even wait 30-45 minutes to sit down.   Or will the pickings be slim and lines long?   Like 7 pm on a Wednesday.   Thanks!


If there's nothing available for reservations you could eat at one of the hotels. Have you looked for reservations at DLH or GC? They both have locations you could walk up to with a short wait. You can mobile order from Trader Sam's, I think.


----------



## Anthony777

Are people regularly seeing this message when searching for reservations? "We're sorry, there is a problem searching for reservations at this time."--seems to be coming up a lot for me lately.


----------



## CyndiLouWho

Anthony777 said:


> Are people regularly seeing this message when searching for reservations? "We're sorry, there is a problem searching for reservations at this time."--seems to be coming up a lot for me lately.


It happens a lot for me but more often on app than if I use Safari on iPad (I rarely use a desktop/laptop)


----------



## Anthony777

CyndiLouWho said:


> It happens a lot for me but more often on app than if I use Safari on iPad (I rarely use a desktop/laptop)


I'm primarily use Chrome on desktop.


----------



## CyndiLouWho

Anthony777 said:


> I'm primarily use Chrome on desktop.


Seems like it's all over. I just tried on iPad and got an error message. Then tried app on my phone and found results. Hit or miss.


----------



## Pluto468

Anthony777 said:


> Are people regularly seeing this message when searching for reservations? "We're sorry, there is a problem searching for reservations at this time."--seems to be coming up a lot for me lately.


I've been seeing that alot, too. On my phone and computer.


----------



## LeiaOfAlderaan

Anthony777 said:


> Are people regularly seeing this message when searching for reservations? "We're sorry, there is a problem searching for reservations at this time."--seems to be coming up a lot for me lately.


I just had 3 early mornings trying to get reservations at 6 am pacific. Used the app and didn’t get this message when initially booking. I did get it when I tried to modify one of the reservations. After getting that message 4 or 5 times I was finally able to change the booking. I’m just grateful reservations dropped on time! I am not a morning person and waking up at 6 for 3 days was brutal.


----------



## Anthony777

Pluto468 said:


> I've been seeing that alot, too. On my phone and computer.



I may see it a bit less if I turn off ad-block/anti-tracking addons--not sure though.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Does DL have a 20 minute grace period to check into your dining reservation?  I grabbed Ogas at 435 and realized after that I wanted to be at the flag retreat ceremony at 430.  Didn't know how long that was, but I know it'd take at least 10 minutes to walk back to Batuu from there.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

GBRforWDW said:


> Does DL have a 20 minute grace period to check into your dining reservation?  I grabbed Ogas at 435 and realized after that I wanted to be at the flag retreat ceremony at 430.  Didn't know how long that was, but I know it'd take at least 10 minutes to walk back to Batuu from there.


If you want to actually watch the flag ceremony that time won’t work. I think there is a grave period but not 20 minutes. Even with a grace period it wouldn’t be enough time.


----------



## Jibrille

Has anyone heard anything about the Blue Bayou opening up again anytime soon?


----------



## maleficent55

Pluto468 said:


> One of my friends says her Disneyland trip isn't complete without a trip to Tortilla Jo's.


I feel this way about the Blue Bayou


----------



## vicarrieous

Jibrille said:


> Has anyone heard anything about the Blue Bayou opening up again anytime soon?



I asked this in a separate thread and the response I got was that supposedly it is supposed to be done late June/early July but no confirmation or date. Still no option to book either. I am watching carefully as we are going earlier July and am hoping to grab a reservation.


----------



## maleficent55

So for those getting Trader Sams, what’s the trick? Via app or desktop?
0559?….

We ended up cancelling May to go in august instead but I had gotten Ogas and Lamplight but couldn’t ever see Trader Sams with ANY availability!


----------



## vicarrieous

maleficent55 said:


> So for those getting Trader Sams, what’s the trick? Via app or desktop?
> 0559?….
> 
> We ended up cancelling May to go in august instead but I had gotten Ogas and Lamplight but couldn’t ever see Trader Sams with ANY availability!



I was recently able to get Trader Sams. I was on RIGHT at 6am PST and used desktop.


----------



## Pluto468

maleficent55 said:


> So for those getting Trader Sams, what’s the trick? Via app or desktop?
> 0559?….
> 
> We ended up cancelling May to go in august instead but I had gotten Ogas and Lamplight but couldn’t ever see Trader Sams with ANY availability!


I've had success on my app and desktop. I often have them both open and ready to go at the same time. I make sure I am signed in and I search for "Trader Sam's" or whatever restaraunt I want, I don't go through the main dining reservation page. Then I search for availability. I set it up for the time I want, and of course up until 6am it will say "unable to look at this time,"or some such thing. I start reloading starting at 5:59am. After a bunch of reloads it will finally show reservation times and I book it right away. This has worked for me for Oga's, Trader Sam's, World Of Color, Parade package, etc.


----------



## Kerr84

maleficent55 said:


> So for those getting Trader Sams, what’s the trick? Via app or desktop?
> 0559?….
> 
> We ended up cancelling May to go in august instead but I had gotten Ogas and Lamplight but couldn’t ever see Trader Sams with ANY availability!


I got a reservation at 6:00am on a desktop. Make sure to search for a specific time and not just dinner or lunch.


----------



## smartlabelprint

vicarrieous said:


> I start tomorrow with my first of 5 days of booking ADR's. Any recommendations for a dinner in Downtown Disney??


Ballast point was fresh & tasty.


----------



## maleficent55

Kerr84 said:


> I got a reservation at 6:00am on a desktop. Make sure to search for a specific time and not just dinner or lunch.


Yes! I always search for a specific time!


----------



## maleficent55

Pluto468 said:


> I've had success on my app and desktop. I often have them both open and ready to go at the same time. I make sure I am signed in and I search for "Trader Sam's" or whatever restaraunt I want, I don't go through the main dining reservation page. Then I search for availability. I set it up for the time I want, and of course up until 6am it will say "unable to look at this time,"or some such thing. I start reloading starting at 5:59am. After a bunch of reloads it will finally show reservation times and I book it right away. This has worked for me for Oga's, Trader Sam's, World Of Color, Parade package, etc.


Ok, this is literally exactly what I do too. I think
I couldn’t get Trader Sams because I think you can probably really only snag one high demand ADR per day of stay. So each time I tried for trader sams, I’d already gotten either ogas or lamplight 

Maybe?


----------



## Pluto468

maleficent55 said:


> Ok, this is literally exactly what I do too. I think
> I couldn’t get Trader Sams because I think you can probably really only snag one high demand ADR per day of stay. So each time I tried for trader sams, I’d already gotten either ogas or lamplight
> 
> Maybe?


Yes, those really popular ones go so fast you need to prioritize which one you're trying for. By the time you've made one reservation, those other restaurants are gone. That's why I use my phone and computer. I can book two at once.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Pluto468 said:


> Yes, those really popular ones go so fast you need to prioritize which one you're trying for. By the time you've made one reservation, those other restaurants are gone. That's why I use my phone and computer. I can book two at once.


This is really impressive. Goals right here.


----------



## CyndiLouWho

Pluto468 said:


> Yes, those really popular ones go so fast you need to prioritize which one you're trying for. By the time you've made one reservation, those other restaurants are gone. That's why I use my phone and computer. I can book two at once.


I've tried to have DH help me by having him try to book as well, especially at WDW where you can book 7 days worth. Invariably I have booked one or 2 things and he's struggling to do anything even though we practice ahead.   Kudos that you can book on 2 devices.


----------



## vicarrieous

I have been booking for the past 5 days and today was the WORST. Lots of glitching on the app and desktop browser. I finally got the one reservation after 15 minutes of desperately trying. The other 4 days were smooth.


----------



## GBRforWDW

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> If you want to actually watch the flag ceremony that time won’t work. I think there is a grave period but not 20 minutes. Even with a grace period it wouldn’t be enough time.


Thanks, that makes sense, I figured that was too close but forgot until after I booked and then all reservations were booked. I've set up a dining alert to see about getting a better time.


----------



## mouschievous

@maleficent55, Keep looking. I was able to book one even closer than 60 days, twice!  The first one wasn't the time I wanted, but it would have worked.  We ended up finding a better time on a different day, so we went with that instead.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Which character breakfast does everyone like more - Goofys Kitchen or Napa Rose princess breakfast?  Wanted to do one on our departure day and both sound fun.


----------



## maleficent55

Pluto468 said:


> Yes, those really popular ones go so fast you need to prioritize which one you're trying for. By the time you've made one reservation, those other restaurants are gone. That's why I use my phone and computer. I can book two at once.


I have two opened at once but for the same one, DOH! Can't believe I didn't think to have two different ones, I just hyper focused on the one I had to get! Sheesh!


----------



## WishUponAStar3

Does anyone know if you can add a 9th guest to a table for 8? I made a reservation at Carnation Cafe for our party, but 8 was the largest reservation size. One of our guests is my tiny 5-year-old who could easily squeeze in, but just hoping the restaurant allows it?


----------



## maleficent55

WishUponAStar3 said:


> Does anyone know if you can add a 9th guest to a table for 8? I made a reservation at Carnation Cafe for our party, but 8 was the largest reservation size. One of our guests is my tiny 5-year-old who could easily squeeze in, but just hoping the restaurant allows it?


Its always easier to subract a guest than add them... You can do two things, or both. I would keep looking and maybe try to find another around the same time as the one you currently hold, within 5-15 minutes, for say...4 people. Then if you can snag that one, then modify the one you have down to 5 people. When you check in you can ask to be seated tables next to each other. 

The other thing you can do is check in with Carnation Cafe the morning of and see if they can accommodate your party for your reservation later that day. 

Actually, a third option would be to sign up for a dining watch app...and see if you get lucky that way, too.


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

I really wish the system would warn you of conflicts but allow you to book them anyway for large parties.  Like I totally understand some restaurants don't have tabletops/setup for large parties, so let me make multiple reservations at the same time/near the same time so we are at least all in the same restaurant.  It is very frustrating having to get multiple accounts so I can book for my family (7 of us, plus another family of 6 for part of the trip).


----------



## WishUponAStar3

YES, exactly @FeistyDisneyMom. I'm the only one with an account so I can't book multiple reservations and they really do make it tough for large parties. It must be aggravating for you trying to book for that big of a group!

I've got dining alerts set, but nothing besides Oga's seems to have tables for more than 8 people, and we can only do outdoor dining with our little ones. But I will try asking the host at Carnation Cafe as soon as we get to the park that day- thanks @maleficent55 for the suggestion!


----------



## TikiRob

vicarrieous said:


> I have been booking for the past 5 days and today was the WORST. Lots of glitching on the app and desktop browser. I finally got the one reservation after 15 minutes of desperately trying. The other 4 days were smooth.


I'm right there with you. At DLR July 8-12 and been picking things all week, but today kept getting errors. Otherwise I've found it easy to get everything I wanted (Trader Sam's, Lamplight brunch, Orleans Cafe, Oga's, Hungry Bear Fantasmic Package).


----------



## twodogs

WishUponAStar3 said:


> YES, exactly @FeistyDisneyMom. I'm the only one with an account so I can't book multiple reservations and they really do make it tough for large parties. It must be aggravating for you trying to book for that big of a group!
> 
> I've got dining alerts set, but nothing besides Oga's seems to have tables for more than 8 people, and we can only do outdoor dining with our little ones. But I will try asking the host at Carnation Cafe as soon as we get to the park that day- thanks @maleficent55 for the suggestion!


I don't know if they have this for Carnation, but when you check in on the app for something like Lamplight, it was giving the option to add one person to your reservation right there on the app.  Someone on here may know if CC is letting you do this.


----------



## vicarrieous

TikiRob said:


> I'm right there with you. At DLR July 8-12 and been picking things all week, but today kept getting errors. Otherwise I've found it easy to get everything I wanted (Trader Sam's, Lamplight brunch, Orleans Cafe, Oga's, Hungry Bear Fantasmic Package).



We are there the 8-13th! We got Trader Sams, Cafe Orleans, WOC Dessert Party, Lamplight Dinner and Plaza Inn MSEP Dining Package.


----------



## TikiRob

vicarrieous said:


> We are there the 8-13th! We got Trader Sams, Cafe Orleans, WOC Dessert Party, Lamplight Dinner and Plaza Inn MSEP Dining Package.


Awesome! This is our first visit. I just added Storytellers Cafe brunch at 11:20am after we check out and the reservations are still finicky this evening.


----------



## mouschievous

@TikiRob and @vicarrieous, we leave on the 8th 

@TikiRob, we got a Storytellers Brunch reservation for just after 11 on check out day too.  Hopefully it's as great as I think it will be!


----------



## TikiRob

mouschievous said:


> @TikiRob and @vicarrieous, we leave on the 8th
> 
> @TikiRob, we got a Storytellers Brunch reservation for just after 11 on check out day too.  Hopefully it's as great as I think it will be!


You inspired me to add it with your post on that other thread! Our girls are older (17/13) so they’ll appreciate sleeping in while I squeeze in one last rope drop at DL and then I’ll come back for them to checkout and have brunch.


----------



## jenergy

maleficent55 said:


> So for those getting Trader Sams, what’s the trick? Via app or desktop?
> 0559?….
> 
> We ended up cancelling May to go in august instead but I had gotten Ogas and Lamplight but couldn’t ever see Trader Sams with ANY availability!


I'm sorry you're having issues. It seems like every time I look, there's something available for Trader Sam's. I was just looking (at 6:09 AM) and there were quite a few openings.


----------



## vicarrieous

TikiRob said:


> You inspired me to add it with your post on that other thread! Our girls are older (17/13) so they’ll appreciate sleeping in while I squeeze in one last rope drop at DL and then I’ll come back for them to checkout and have brunch.


@TikiRob  Sounds lovely!  Too bad our last day we have a 9am flight so no copy cats for me 

@mouschievous  We will wave as we roll in and you leave! Leave some magic and fun for us


----------



## vicarrieous

@TikiRob & @mouschievous  how's your planning shaping up? I had a hard time choosing park passes without park hours and entertainment schedules, but I figure its going to be busy each day no matter what.

We are going the 8-13 with 4 park days staying at Grand Cal.

We got Trader Sams, Cafe Orleans (want Blue Bayou if it opens), WOC Dessert Party, Plaza Inn Lunch Dining Package, Lamplight Lounge Dinner for our ressies. I found the process pretty smooth with good availability minus our last day (yesterday) with glitches right at ADR opening. I still need to figure out transportation from Amtrak to hotel and hotel to airport, but thinking we can do lyft.


----------



## CyndiLouWho

jenergy said:


> I'm sorry you're having issues. It seems like every time I look, there's something available for Trader Sam's. I was just looking (at 6:09 AM) and there were quite a few openings.


Is the food at Trader Sam's good or it it all about the cocktails and atmosphere?


----------



## GBRforWDW

For everyone mentioning Storytellers, we did that one last year and it was really good food.  I really like the character costumes here as well.  

I'm trying to decide between Goofys and the princess breakfast at Napa Rose for our checkout day this year.  I think I might choose the Princess because we've had so few princess dining opportunities since the pandemic started.


----------



## Pluto468

GBRforWDW said:


> For everyone mentioning Storytellers, we did that one last year and it was really good food.  I really like the character costumes here as well.
> 
> I'm trying to decide between Goofys and the princess breakfast at Napa Rose for our checkout day this year.  I think I might choose the Princess because we've had so few princess dining opportunities since the pandemic started.


I haven't done the Napa Rose princess breakfast, but we did it when it was at Ariel's Grotto. The princesses were so wonderful and interactive, and we had a great time. One of the highlights of the trip for dd.


----------



## mouschievous

vicarrieous said:


> @TikiRob & @mouschievous  how's your planning shaping up? I had a hard time choosing park passes without park hours and entertainment schedules, but I figure its going to be busy each day no matter what.
> 
> We are going the 8-13 with 4 park days staying at Grand Cal.
> 
> We got Trader Sams, Cafe Orleans (want Blue Bayou if it opens), WOC Dessert Party, Plaza Inn Lunch Dining Package, Lamplight Lounge Dinner for our ressies. I found the process pretty smooth with good availability minus our last day (yesterday) with glitches right at ADR opening. I still need to figure out transportation from Amtrak to hotel and hotel to airport, but thinking we can do lyft.


Going well over here!  I'm going to start us a July thread so we don't take over the dining reservation thread with talk of our trips


----------



## vicarrieous

CyndiLouWho said:


> Is the food at Trader Sam's good or it it all about the cocktails and at





mouschievous said:


> Going well over here!  I'm going to start us a July thread so we don't take over the dining reservation thread with talk of our trips


sounds great


----------



## wabbott

CyndiLouWho said:


> Is the food at Trader Sam's good or it it all about the cocktails and atmosphere?


We've only been once, so I can only attest to that one visit.  The vibe and the Uh Oa rum drink show was worth the whole visit, imo.  I had shrimp tempura and wasn't impressed.  If we ever go again, I'll get a hamburger.  Hard to mess that up.


----------



## Mama_bear

forgive me if this is a silly question but what time Am are we supposed to wake up now to try and get our reservations lol I have 19 days before my 60 days start and I'm really hoping for a lamp light reservation im on the west coast so a pacific time zone


----------



## smartlabelprint

GBRforWDW said:


> Which character breakfast does everyone like more - Goofys Kitchen or Napa Rose princess breakfast?  Wanted to do one on our departure day and both sound fun.


I was not a fan of Princess. Didn’t care for the food. The best thing there was Mickey waffles. 

We loved storytellers *brunch* because you can order small plates from the server. 

Haven’t been to goofy’s. I heard it’s loud and my kids have sensory processing issues.


----------



## mouschievous

Mama_bear said:


> forgive me if this is a silly question but what time Am are we supposed to wake up now to try and get our reservations lol I have 19 days before my 60 days start and I'm really hoping for a lamp light reservation im on the west coast so a pacific time zone


6 am pacific


----------



## smartlabelprint

CyndiLouWho said:


> Is the food at Trader Sam's good or it it all about the cocktails and atmosphere?


Cocktails. They have a very limited menu.


----------



## smartlabelprint

Mama_bear said:


> forgive me if this is a silly question but what time Am are we supposed to wake up now to try and get our reservations lol I have 19 days before my 60 days start and I'm really hoping for a lamp light reservation im on the west coast so a pacific time zone


6 am pacific.


----------



## Mama_bear

mouschievous said:


> 6 am pacific


great thanks so much!


----------



## Ladyslug

CyndiLouWho said:


> Is the food at Trader Sam's good or it it all about the cocktails and atmosphere?


It's mostly about the cocktails and atmosphere, but the food is fine-to-good and goes along well with the cocktails.  I liked the tempura shrimp, my sister liked the hamburger, and the panko-crusted long beans are always great if you just need something tasty to snack on (and/or to soak up the alcohol).


----------



## Mister Skellington

CyndiLouWho said:


> Is the food at Trader Sam's good or it it all about the cocktails and atmosphere?


  We liked the beans wel enough but the chicken wings were even better. The star is the cocktails but the food is pretty good.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

CyndiLouWho said:


> Is the food at Trader Sam's good or it it all about the cocktails and atmosphere?


My brother said the ramen was fantastic. They also enjoyed the long beans and burger.


----------



## mouschievous

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> My brother said the ramen was fantastic. They also enjoyed the long beans and burger.


I'm glad to hear that about the ramen! H loves ramen, and I'll probably get the poké bowl. We were thinking on skipping the cocktails because they're fairly expensive,  but now in thinking we may need to bite the bullet on that!


----------



## CyndiLouWho

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> My brother said the ramen was fantastic. They also enjoyed the long beans and burger.


The menu actually looks good to me as we love Asian food.


----------



## Kerr84

CyndiLouWho said:


> The menu actually looks good to me as we love Asian food.


Me too! I can't wait for the Pu Pu Platter!


----------



## dec2009mama

dining reservations for Sunday July 17th seem to have been delayed in being uploaded


----------



## vicarrieous

dec2009mama said:


> dining reservations for Sunday July 17th seem to have been delayed in being uploaded



It seems lots of people reported dining issues with AM for both DL and WDW. Huge bummer when you are waiting to book!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

So there appeared to be some MAJOR glitch last night! All of a sudden I got bombarded for available dining reservations for May 28th through my notifications and when I looked nearly every restaurant had openings. When you tried to book, it just gave you an error message. It was like this for a few hours. I almost ran here to tell everyone but then realized it wasn't letting you book anyways.

Because I'm a pest, I kept trying to book a Hungry Bear package for Fantasmic! idly while watching tv and it actually let it go through right before the glitch resolved itself and they all vanished and as of today its still there so looked like we lucked out and got one. But I would imagine that's the reason for the delay.


----------



## vicarrieous

TikiTikiFan said:


> So there appeared to be some MAJOR glitch last night! All of a sudden I got bombarded for available dining reservations for May 28th through my notifications and when I looked nearly every restaurant had openings. When you tried to book, it just gave you an error message. It was like this for a few hours. I almost ran here to tell everyone but then realized it wasn't letting you book anyways.
> 
> Because I'm a pest, I kept trying to book a Hungry Bear package for Fantasmic! idly while watching tv and it actually let it go through right before the glitch resolved itself and they all vanished and as of today its still there so looked like we lucked out and got one. But I would imagine that's the reason for the delay.



It is also interesting as I randomly check and look at Blue Bayou - in the app it changed from all being blue and just saying to nothing available to now June 24th and on being hashed out and saying closed. Rumor prior to today has been that June 24 is the reopening date. I am hoping this may be confirmation of that and that maybe reservations will open soon??!?


----------



## CyndiLouWho

Kerr84 said:


> Me too! I can't wait for the Pu Pu Platter!


I managed to find a Trader Sam's res for our pre-park arrival day! Yay!


----------



## vicarrieous

CyndiLouWho said:


> I managed to find a Trader Sam's res for our pre-park arrival day! Yay!


YAY! Congrats


----------



## V.I.N.CENT.

Quick question, reservations open up at midnight still correct? Planning for the Fantasmic package for my upcoming trip.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## wabbott

CyndiLouWho said:


> I managed to find a Trader Sam's res for our pre-park arrival day! Yay!


Uh-Oa!!


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

V.I.N.CENT. said:


> Quick question, reservations open up at midnight still correct? Planning for the Fantasmic package for my upcoming trip.  Thanks in advance!


Things seem a little broken right now - there was some kind of update earlier this week where a bunch of availability was dumped all at once, and then nothing.

For regular dining reservations, they in theory drop at 6am pacific.  For special packages like WoC dessert party, those have been dropping sometime - not super consistent, but in general between 1 and 3am.  Unfortunately there is not a lot of consistency again - after several months of it, I had thought DLR had finally fixed its dining res issues, but it is back to a guessing game now.


----------



## Wedgeout

Tomorrowland Slyline Lounge Experience slots July 17 and near dates have dropped if interested.


----------



## Wedgeout

Getting the other July 17 options now! Oga’s, Trader Sam, Fantasmic dining and more.


----------



## V.I.N.CENT.

FeistyDisneyMom said:


> Things seem a little broken right now - there was some kind of update earlier this week where a bunch of availability was dumped all at once, and then nothing.
> 
> For regular dining reservations, they in theory drop at 6am pacific.  For special packages like WoC dessert party, those have been dropping sometime - not super consistent, but in general between 1 and 3am.  Unfortunately there is not a lot of consistency again - after several months of it, I had thought DLR had finally fixed its dining res issues, but it is back to a guessing game now.


Thanks for the info! I'm the type that will wake up at 1am and camp out for a bit to make sure we have the best chance. Will post when they drop for me here.


----------



## mdmost

Carnation Cafe is bookable for lunch again. I got 4 for 1pm on 6/4.


----------



## GoHorns94

A bunch of Carnation Cafe lunch openings just popped up for anybody traveling to Disneyland next week. 

I just grabbed one for next Thursday - finally!!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Horrah finally got that Carnation Cafe lunch res! Took them long enough, wow!


----------



## CandyMouse

Thanks, I just got a late breakfast for May 30th at Carnation Cafe!


----------



## vicarrieous

mdmost said:


> Carnation Cafe is bookable for lunch again. I got 4 for 1pm on 6/4.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Lisa24jks

Is Carnation still only taking breakfast/lunch reservations and just doing walk-up list for Dinner? Does anyone know?


----------



## LeiaOfAlderaan

Lisa24jks said:


> Is Carnation still only taking breakfast/lunch reservations and just doing walk-up list for Dinner? Does anyone know?


Yes, they are taking dinner reservations.


----------



## Lisa24jks

LeiaOfAlderaan said:


> Yes, they are taking dinner reservations.



Thank you! We're trying to get our plans sorted for an August trip, so this helps!


----------



## Disney0010

We found it available today for June 2nd. At the time they had both breakfast and lunch. Glad that we happened to look. Our favorite place for lunch when in the DL park.


----------



## Dumbo777

mdmost said:


> Carnation Cafe is bookable for lunch again. I got 4 for 1pm on 6/4.


 Thank you


----------



## mdmost

Anyone have a link to what the River Belle Terrace Fantasmic spot looks like during the show? I have a reservation for this and the Hungry Bear and need to let one of them go. I'm tempted to let the River Belle go because of the cost. Are the seats good enough that it's fully worth the price?


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

Well, one of the draws for the premium viewing is similar to the WoC dessert party - you are paying for the actual seats, so you aren't sitting on the ground.  So that is something to keep in mind with the price difference too.


----------



## Pluto468

mdmost said:


> Anyone have a link to what the River Belle Terrace Fantasmic spot looks like during the show? I have a reservation for this and the Hungry Bear and need to let one of them go. I'm tempted to let the River Belle go because of the cost. Are the seats good enough that it's fully worth the price?


We did River belle Fantasmic viewing in 2019 and it was great. The food wasn't the best, but they have changed the menu and it looks much better now. The seats were wonderful. I would do it for the seats alone. After Fantasmic we were allowed to stay at our table to watch the fireworks. I don't have a picture of our view, but it was very good. You're up above the crowds since you're on the terrace.


----------



## Kerr84

mdmost said:


> Anyone have a link to what the River Belle Terrace Fantasmic spot looks like during the show? I have a reservation for this and the Hungry Bear and need to let one of them go. I'm tempted to let the River Belle go because of the cost. Are the seats good enough that it's fully worth the price?


Go to YouTube and search “Fantasmic river belle premium package”. People have posted videos from the seats.


----------



## Anthony777

Lamplight has a bunch of openings for late June--was able to snag one!


----------



## Pluto468

Anthony777 said:


> Lamplight has a bunch of openings for late June--was able to snag one!


Thank you so much! I had totally given up on Lamplight Lounge but was just able to grab a lunch reservation


----------



## Anthony777

Pluto468 said:


> Thank you so much! I had totally given up on Lamplight Lounge but was just able to grab a lunch reservation



I hadn't held out much hope either.  We originally were supposed to go in May, but got covid and had to cancel and rebook for June.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

If anyone wants to coordinate release of Hungry Bear Fantasmic dining package for 2 people at 6:30pm for this Thursday 6/2 send me a message. I have to cancel it by tomorrow (6/1).


----------



## CeCe0906

Tomorrow's the day!  Time to start making dining reservations.  One good thing about being in the Central Time zone is that 6 am drops happen at 8 am here.  

So, I've heard conflicting reports.. any difference between using the app on my tablet, or being logged in on my laptop? 

At least my most difficult reservations are at the end of my trip  and I'll have some practice by then.


----------



## CyndiLouWho

CeCe0906 said:


> Tomorrow's the day!  Time to start making dining reservations.  One good thing about being in the Central Time zone is that 6 am drops happen at 8 am here.
> 
> So, I've heard conflicting reports.. any difference between using the app on my tablet, or being logged in on my laptop?
> 
> At least my most difficult reservations are at the end of my trip  and I'll have some practice by then.


I would log in to website on either tablet or laptop. The app seems glitchy and harder to search exactly what you want.


----------



## LeiaOfAlderaan

CeCe0906 said:


> So, I've heard conflicting reports.. any difference between using the app on my tablet, or being logged in on my laptop?


I had no problem using the app every morning…no way I was getting out of bed to use my laptop at 6 am lol. 

Someone here said they had both app and website open to get two different reservations at the same time. Impressive!


----------



## Mama_bear

I managed to Snag my Lamp light reservation this morning were all pretty excited as its my family's fave, however I have some concerns about the reservations im supposed to need to make tommrow morning and the day after. I am hoping to make our MSEP plaza inn dining tomorrow morning and our Fantasmic dining package for the following (for August 2 and 3) however when I was poking around the app and site this morning I noticed you couldn't book them on the website and while they were on the app it said no availability? do these reservations drop differently?


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

I booked our F! package on the website - there is a specific page for hungry bear grab & go for F!  The RBT premium is booked through the F! Dining package page directly, and the regular RBT packages are booked on the RBT page as normal reservations, and upgraded day-off when you get there.

I believe I have heard that people booked MSEP on the website, but I am not sure about that one.


----------



## Mama_bear

FeistyDisneyMom said:


> I booked our F! package on the website - there is a specific page for hungry bear grab & go for F!  The RBT premium is booked through the F! Dining package page directly, and the regular RBT packages are booked on the RBT page as normal reservations, and upgraded day-off when you get there.
> 
> I believe I have heard that people booked MSEP on the website, but I am not sure about that one.


interesting today the website only goes up to July 31st hopefully it'll all work out for us lol


----------



## oceanscape

I'm trying to book a Fantasmic dinner package for 07/30 and only the Hungry Bear is showing up.  Have the others sold out already or not released yet?

Also, same question for Blue Bayou - can't see any availability for 07/29, 07/30 or 07/31 and I checked at 60 days out for each date?

Thanks


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

I don't think BB has released any availability for regular or package reservations yet.

RBT premium may have sold out that quickly, but a bit shocking if the regular RBT reservations that can be upgraded to normal dining package are also gone!  Hopefully they just haven't been released.


----------



## CyndiLouWho

oceanscape said:


> I'm trying to book a Fantasmic dinner package for 07/30 and only the Hungry Bear is showing up.  Have the others sold out already or not released yet?
> 
> Also, same question for Blue Bayou - can't see any availability for 07/29, 07/30 or 07/31 and I checked at 60 days out for each date?
> 
> Thanks


I see River Belle Terrace has openings. For the standard package you just make a regular reservation and ask on check in.


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

I'm going to be dropping/adjusting some reservations for next week.  It includes 6 for Plaza Inn character breakfast 6/8 @ 10:20, 6 for LL brunch 6/10 @ 12, 6 for WCT on 6/10 @ 4:30, 5 for Hungry Bear Grab & Go on 6/11 @ 6:30, and 6 for Goofy's Kitchen on 6/12 @ 5:20.

I might end up having to keep the Plaza Inn, HB and Goofy's reservations as-is if I can't adjust them to be fewer people (previous attempts haven't worked), but the LL and WCT had to be made separately in the first place to get us all in.  Sadly 6 members of our party are unable to go with us.

UPDATE: I was able to adjust all reservations except Hungry Bear.  So if anyone was looking for first show Hungry Bear on Saturday 6/11, message me and we can meet up!  I have 5 available meals.


----------



## xipotec

First two days successful bookings with backup. Ill have some to release in a few more days after our plans are complete….

Web site is WAY slower and harder to use for most reservations IMO.

But used it yesterday to book 2 at the same time, doubt it was worth it….I would have had plenty of time to do them on the app.

Nice to finally be able to relax a bit with planning….

It really has gotten stressful , probably more of my age and tolerance these days …


----------



## aworm014

No luck at all


----------



## xipotec

aworm014 said:


> No luck at all


What are you looking for? 
Dates, times and places?


----------



## maleficent55

Was on right before 0600 today to do a mock booking for the premium dining for F! at RBT

Nothing.


Anyone else get lucky? FYI: wasn’t going to really book, just seeing if I could


----------



## xipotec

maleficent55 said:


> Was on right before 0600 today to do a mock booking for the premium dining for F! at RBT
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> 
> Anyone else get lucky? FYI: wasn’t going to really book, just seeing if I could


Website?

I did notice Savi’s was already open at 6am ….not sure if this was a known thing or not.


----------



## maleficent55

xipotec said:


> Website?
> 
> I did notice Savi’s was already open at 6am ….not sure if this was a known thing or not.


I actually tried the app on my phone and didn’t see anything

Then I looked at the website (still on my phone) a bit later then 0600, actually like 0640 and saw it differently

Guessing website is the way to go with this one


----------



## Jibrille

After years of keeping away from it, I finally caught COVID  so we have to cancel part of our trip as I am trying to complete my full quarantine to keep everyone safe. I am about to cancel the following reservations. Good luck! I will be cancelling them momentarily.

(I'm sure these are gone by now so I removed them - I hope everyone enjoys!!)


----------



## GBRforWDW

Disney Parks Blog has released new information on Blue Bayou:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532803837068824578


----------



## dropd

Anyone else having trouble booking ADRs right now? I can get to the credit card confirmation screen then any card i try (even new cards) it gives me an error message.


----------



## dropd

dropd said:


> Anyone else having trouble booking ADRs right now? I can get to the credit card confirmation screen then any card i try (even new cards) it gives me an error message.


Nevermind - for anyone in the same boat, the answer seems to be the same as any other time you have trouble with disney's websites - try from an incognito window in your browser.


----------



## TexasErin

Heads up! Getting ready to cancel 2 reservations for four people for Monday, June 6th, for the Plaza Inn Dining Package for 1 pm and 1:40. There are 8 of us so we have two reservations for four people a piece to cancel. If interested, send me a private message and we will coordinate! If no one is interested, I will just cancel tomorrow evening.


----------



## Aurora0427

TexasErin said:


> Heads up! Getting ready to cancel 2 reservations for four people for Monday, June 6th, for the Plaza Inn Dining Package for 1 pm and 1:40. There are 8 of us so we have two reservations for four people a piece to cancel. If interested, send me a private message and we will coordinate! If no one is interested, I will just cancel tomorrow evening.



Just sent you a message!


----------



## Candycane83

CyndiLouWho said:


> I see River Belle Terrace has openings. For the standard package you just make a regular reservation and ask on check in.View attachment 673713


Just a question, can you get a regular River belle reversation and tell them you want to upgrade to fantasmic when you dine and they let you? I’m not really so into the menu for River belle and do have hungry bear… not sure if the area is that much better…


----------



## CyndiLouWho

Candycane83 said:


> Just a question, can you get a regular River belle reversation and tell them you want to upgrade to fantasmic when you dine and they let you? I’m not really so into the menu for River belle and do have hungry bear… not sure if the area is that much better…


Yes that's how I understand it, but I've booked the premium package so can't say from personal experience. From descriptions posted the HB and RB regular packages seem to have adjacent viewing areas.


----------



## CeCe0906

Well, so far so good, sort of.  We are a party of 5, so I dont know if that causes issues at some places as I know tables for 2 or 4 are more plentiful.

But so far I've been able to get
8/1 Dinner reservations on arrival day for Goofys Ktichen 6:30 pm 

8/2 1st park day (starting at DL) Lunch reservations for Cafe Orleans 1:00, Dinner at Naples Ristorante DTD at 6:00

8/3 2nd park day(starting a DCA) Breakfast reservation at Storytellers at 7:30, and dinner at La Brea Bakery 6:15.

But the sort of comes in is that the LA Brea reservation is only for 4.  It's a party of 2 adults and 3 kids, so we can squeeze together no problem with an extra chair, or even a kid in my lap.  Do you think it will be an issue if I show up with an extra kid?

I've got alerts set for a 5 res opening up or even a 3 and 2 person .  But there isnt anything in the 6 -630 range showing up.  In fact I beat the dining alerts this morning, had I not clicked right when they opened up I wouldn't have gotten what I did.   

Tomorrow is my stressful morning.  I need a princess adventure breakfast and a WOC dessert party.


----------



## Huskerpaul

Are reservations showing up consistently at 6:00 EDT/3:00 PDT at the 60 days mark for DLR?  The two of us are going last week in August and starting to think about reservations.  Has anyone used booking services before?  All my life we walked up to BB etc., but it seems that is a thing of the past?  Maybe with just two we would have some luck but I think having reservations makes sense if possible.


----------



## CeCe0906

Huskerpaul said:


> Are reservations showing up consistently at 6:00 EDT/3:00 PDT at the 60 days mark for DLR?  The two of us are going last week in August and starting to think about reservations.  Has anyone used booking services before?  All my life we walked up to BB etc., but it seems that is a thing of the past?  Maybe with just two we would have some luck but I think having reservations makes sense if possible.


This week is only time I've been trying.  They have opened at 6 am Pacific on the dot, which thankfully is 8 am where I am in the Central Time Zone.   There have been some reports of the WOC dessert party dropping at 3 am Pacific, but I haven't seen anything else dropping early.  

I did check and refresh earlier than 6 am Pacific, since I was up, but just got an error.  I was using both browser and app.


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

I would go for the dessert party first and then the princess breakfast, but hopefully you can get both!

I also know what you mean about 'odd' numbered reservations.  You might even have more success looking for 6 instead of 5 - I found several for 8 when I only needed 7, but 7 wouldn't show me anything.


----------



## CeCe0906

I noticed that the "Tropical Hideaway" has the other flavors available for the dole whip......I know ..what? But I have one grandkid that does not eat pineapple, and would probably jump on the watermelon flavor.  I had thought of mobile ordering them a snack before tiki room, but it looks like they don't mobile order, and the one that does in the area only has the one flavor.  I'll check out the lines, of course when we are there, but have heard they were super long. 

Thought we could check it out somewhere else if available.


----------



## sophy1996

CeCe0906 said:


> I noticed that the "Tropical Hideaway" has the other flavors available for the dole whip......I know ..what? But I have one grandkid that does not eat pineapple, and would probably jump on the watermelon flavor.  I had thought of mobile ordering them a snack before tiki room, but it looks like they don't mobile order, and the one that does in the area only has the one flavor.  I'll check out the lines, of course when we are there, but have heard they were super long.
> 
> Thought we could check it out somewhere else if available.



The flavors at TH change.  In addition to pineapple, it was mango and cherry in April and mango and watermelon in May.  The line can get pretty long, but it tends to move relatively quickly.


----------



## maleficent55

Hoping for some feedback re booking the premium dining (tables) at RBT for Fantasmic

For those of you who have had success booking, what time did you obtain it…from app or website or ? 
Please share your experience


----------



## CeCe0906

FeistyDisneyMom said:


> I would go for the dessert party first and then the princess breakfast, but hopefully you can get both!
> 
> I also know what you mean about 'odd' numbered reservations.  You might even have more success looking for 6 instead of 5 - I found several for 8 when I only needed 7, but 7 wouldn't show me anything.


Thanks, I'll set another alert for 6 people and see what happens.  None at all for 5 or 6 right now, only saw table for 2 at 4:15, that would be a little early anyway.


----------



## maleficent55

CeCe0906 said:


> Well, so far so good, sort of.  We are a party of 5, so I dont know if that causes issues at some places as I know tables for 2 or 4 are more plentiful.
> 
> But so far I've been able to get
> 8/1 Dinner reservations on arrival day for Goofys Ktichen 6:30 pm
> 
> 8/2 1st park day (starting at DL) Lunch reservations for Cafe Orleans 1:00, Dinner at Naples Ristorante DTD at 6:00
> 
> 8/3 2nd park day(starting a DCA) Breakfast reservation at Storytellers at 7:30, and dinner at La Brea Bakery 6:15.
> 
> But the sort of comes in is that the LA Brea reservation is only for 4.  It's a party of 2 adults and 3 kids, so we can squeeze together no problem with an extra chair, or even a kid in my lap.  Do you think it will be an issue if I show up with an extra kid?
> 
> I've got alerts set for a 5 res opening up or even a 3 and 2 person .  But there isnt anything in the 6 -630 range showing up.  In fact I beat the dining alerts this morning, had I not clicked right when they opened up I wouldn't have gotten what I did.
> 
> Tomorrow is my stressful morning.  I need a princess adventure breakfast and a WOC dessert party.


How did you do? Get the WOC dessert party and Princess breakfast?


----------



## xipotec

We had some schizophrenic planning this morning , as I really had no concrete plans besides spending the evening at GE.

 So, decided on Olgas at 6:45, so we get out just as the sun is setting on Batuu.

We have planned a mid day , sit down break each day. for this day we choose LaBrea….not sure haw that will go

1. Got a 8am Plaza Breakfast, Will they let us in early to get there on time?

2. Park hours at DL for the week show 9-9??? Is that going to change? First week of August?


----------



## CeCe0906

maleficent55 said:


> How did you do? Get the WOC dessert party and Princess breakfast?


Got them both!  Princess Breakfast at 8:20am   World of Color check in 8 pm.
My dining alert was my alarm this morning at 4 am for the dessert party!   But it made it less stressful, since they dropped at two different times, 4am and 8am Central Time.  It will be a fun last day at the parks.


----------



## maleficent55

CeCe0906 said:


> Got them both!  Princess Breakfast at 8:20am   World of Color check in 8 pm.
> My dining alert was my alarm this morning at 4 am for the dessert party!   But it made it less stressful, since they dropped at two different times, 4am and 8am Central Time.  It will be a fun last day at the parks.


Yes!!!! Strong work!


----------



## maleficent55

xipotec said:


> We had some schizophrenic planning this morning , as I really had no concrete plans besides spending the evening at GE.
> 
> So, decided on Olgas at 6:45, so we get out just as the sun is setting on Batuu.
> 
> We have planned a mid day , sit down break each day. for this day we choose LaBrea….not sure haw that will go
> 
> 1. Got a 8am Plaza Breakfast, Will they let us in early to get there on time?
> 
> 2. Park hours at DL for the week show 9-9??? Is that going to change? First week of August?


9-9?
That must need to be updated soon? Usually 8am-midnight


----------



## katyringo

About the 9-9 park hours but a reservation for 8..

Just a thought/starting the rumor wheel..

There used to be plaza inn reservations before park officially opened and there was a special line for it at the gates.  One wonders if with early entry coming back if we aren't seeing that to be reflected in dinning times at plaza inn. 

During the week between Christmas and new years we would use our one magic morning day and then on another day we made a before park open plaza inn reservation which got us scanned in early which gave us the ability to start using maxpass before the masses... it also gave some good empty park pictures if you were quick about it..


----------



## katyringo

What would folks say are the hardest reservations right now? We are still 4 months away from our trip but WOC dessert, blue bayou, princess breakfast, lamplight are on our list.


----------



## CeCe0906

katyringo said:


> About the 9-9 park hours but a reservation for 8..
> 
> Just a thought/starting the rumor wheel..
> 
> There used to be plaza inn reservations before park officially opened and there was a special line for it at the gates.  One wonders if with early entry coming back if we aren't seeing that to be reflected in dinning times at plaza inn.
> 
> During the week between Christmas and new years we would use our one magic morning day and then on another day we made a before park open plaza inn reservation which got us scanned in early which gave us the ability to start using maxpass before the masses... it also gave some good empty park pictures if you were quick about it..


Hmm. I went ahead and made a 8 am reservation at Plaza Inn for our first day at least temporarily.  I had planned to just eat in our hotel room, because I know that my grandkids will be up early, with the time zone change plus excitement.  I figured we might as well feed them, then hit the parks at 8, because once we get there in the park, I didn't think they would be interested in food, which would lead to hangry griping later.  But if we can eat before park open, and avoid a lot of the scan in chaos at the gates, that would be sweet.


----------



## Huskerpaul

CeCe0906 said:


> My dining alert was my alarm this morning at 4 am for the dessert party!   But it made it less stressful, since they dropped at two different times, 4am and 8am Central Time.  It will be a fun last day at the parks.


I'm curious how you get a dining alert?  Do you set that in the Disney ap?


----------



## xipotec

Well over in MK, we would do CRT and in Epcot Princess breakfast JUST to get into the parks earlier. Its a VERY successful strategy for being ahead of the crowds for the bug rides there…..worked like a charm everytime.

So , With Plaza, I was hoping to get into the park at 7:30 for the 8am breakfast, mostly for some non crowded pictures, but also to start the day with food in us, as the other rope drip days, I have no idea what to do for breakfast….

Suggestions welcome.


----------



## Sjwillia

I am not very tech savy so would also like some information on how to set a dining alert.  Do you use a specific app?   I have a trip planned in November and want to be sure I get some of my dining priorities and appreciate any tips on getting them.


----------



## CeCe0906

Huskerpaul said:


> I'm curious how you get a dining alert?  Do you set that in the Disney ap?


************ for Dessert party.  *********** for everything else.  
Hope that is OK to post here


----------



## CeCe0906

CeCe0906 said:


> ************ for Dessert party.  *********** for everything else.
> Hope that is OK to post here


Whoops I guess not.  I'll try the message


----------



## CeCe0906

Sjwillia said:


> I am not very tech savy so would also like some information on how to set a dining alert.  Do you use a specific app?   I have a trip planned in November and want to be sure I get some of my dining priorities and appreciate any tips on getting them.


Can't seem to post that here, but I did not use an app.  If you search on dining alerts disneyland.  Two main ones pop up. Some are free some charge a fee.  M- dining one  I used for restaurants. M  watcher had the dessert party.  There are probably others, this is the first time I used it.  Mostly if you are ready when the reservations open, you probably don't need it.  But I think it could be useful to modify or when sold out and you are waiting for a cancelation


----------



## Huskerpaul

CeCe0906 said:


> Can't seem to post that here, but I did not use an app.  If you search on dining alerts disneyland.  Two main ones pop up. Some are free some charge a fee.  M- dining one  I used for restaurants. M  watcher had the dessert party.  There are probably others, this is the first time I used it.  Mostly if you are ready when the reservations open, you probably don't need it.  But I think it could be useful to modify or when sold out and you are waiting for a cancelation


Thanks so much!


----------



## Mama_bear

Happy to report I have secured all the dining I wanted for my trip whew! now I just need to work on making sure allergy needs are met! lol Thanks for all the help provided here as usual!


----------



## krivtrivi

maleficent55 said:


> Hoping for some feedback re booking the premium dining (tables) at RBT for Fantasmic
> 
> For those of you who have had success booking, what time did you obtain it…from app or website or ?
> Please share your experience


We are there in July and I had done the whole wake up to book drama (although because I live in New Zealand it was a 1am job ). I had my eye out for any premium RBT packages but they never seemed to drop at the same time as everything else. As it happens, I got ours on a day I’d missed the alarm and was maybe half an hour later to check. There it was! So I don’t think my experience will help, other than to say it seems random… Good luck! I’ve since set a couple of alerts for places I missed and these have come through too. My family are going to be complaining about all the reservations, they would be happy eating anywhere lol.


----------



## CeCe0906

Has anyone eaten at the La Brea Bakery in Downtown Disney recently?  On the day reservations dropped right at 6 am, I was only able to geta 4 person reservation for 6:15, when I really need 5.  

I've got dining alerts set for 5 and 6, but nothing is showing up, I only see availability  for 2,3,or 4, and then only at 8:15, which is too late for my crew.  I thought about setting an alert for 3, so that we can split up, but I don't think the system will let you hold two reservations at the same time, correct?  I don't have an issue with my youngest granddaughter hanging out in my lap if necessary, would they let me do this if I can't get a reservation for 5.  I'm trying to do I've been searching around, but seem to only be seeing the same few photos; are there many tables for parties of 5?

The other adult in my party doesn't do much at all with her phone besides text and facetiming with her grands, I'm going to download the app when we get there, but she will be no help prior.


----------



## princesscinderella

My window for dining reservations for Aug 10-15 is going to be in a few days.  I’m however going on the Disney fantasy Saturday and will have to book using my phone and hopefully the ships wi-fi will be up to the task.  Is it better to use the app or should I book on the Disneyland website through safari on my phone.  You have to do each day on a rolling basis correct, even if you are staying on property at Disneyland?  At WDW you can book all your dining reservations for all the days of your trip on the first day of your 60 day window, but I don’t think this is the same at Disneyland.  

Some suggestions for good gluten free sit down dining options is much appreciated too.  Thanks


----------



## Pluto468

The reservations page was crazy this morning! It just wasn't working properly, kept crashing on me etc. I've never seen it like that. It was so frustrating, I tried reserving Oga's like 5 times and it would fall through at the last second. I wasn't able to get any dinner reservations but did get World Of Color and Plaza Inn parade package. I'll have to try again later for dinner and breakfast.


----------



## maleficent55

Pluto468 said:


> The reservations page was crazy this morning! It just wasn't working properly, kept crashing on me etc. I've never seen it like that. It was so frustrating, I tried reserving Oga's like 5 times and it would fall through at the last second. I wasn't able to get any dinner reservations but did get World Of Color and Plaza Inn parade package. I'll have to try again later for dinner and breakfast.


Same. I’m so frustrated too.
I tried for the premium dining package for Fantasmic at RBT, didn’t get it, moved right along and tried for Oga’s and the same thing happened, every time I clicked a time it would spin or take forever to load and then be gone!
Grrrr

I did get World of color too though, although I wasn’t planning it for our first night. Did you get the 1st or 2nd WOC?


----------



## maleficent55

I did snag a Lamplight Lounge brunch because I’ve heard so many great things about it but then realized my starting park is DL.
It’s our first day and I’m not sure I can change that, after a 4 yr hiatus I NEED to enter DL first, it’s a thing. So prob have to give up the brunch


----------



## Pluto468

maleficent55 said:


> Same. I’m so frustrated too.
> I tried for the premium dining package for Fantasmic at RBT, didn’t get it, moved right along and tried for Oga’s and the same thing happened, every time I clicked a time it would spin or take forever to load and then be gone!
> Grrrr
> 
> I did get World of color too though, although I wasn’t planning it for our first night. Did you get the 1st or 2nd WOC?


I got the first one. It was weird, though, because I tried 3 times and it crashed, then said none were available, and then both times showed up.


----------



## maleficent55

Pluto468 said:


> I got the first one. It was weird, though, because I tried 3 times and it crashed, then said none were available, and then both times showed up.


I got the first too. It gave me the option though.

Guess we will be at the same show!!!


----------



## GeneralTso

Anyone have any luck getting the MSEP Plaza Inn package via Mousewatchers? We are signed up but nothing has popped up yet. Trip starts July 12th.


----------



## Pluto468

GeneralTso said:


> Anyone have any luck getting the MSEP Plaza Inn package via Mousewatchers? We are signed up but nothing has popped up yet. Trip starts July 12th.


I'm signed up for those alerts, too, but I haven't gotten any yet.


----------



## xipotec

I have a 
August 1st 9:35pm Oga ADR, I will not need. If anyone wants to coordinate let me know over the next few days.


----------



## GenGen22

maleficent55 said:


> I did snag a Lamplight Lounge brunch because I’ve heard so many great things about it but then realized my starting park is DL.
> It’s our first day and I’m not sure I can change that, after a 4 yr hiatus I NEED to enter DL first, it’s a thing. So prob have to give up the brunch


I had the same thing happened and just switched parks.  We have park hoppers so we can just hop over to DL afterward.


----------



## aleighc

Has anyone booked the Carthay Circle Lounge recently? It says online that they take reservations, but I havent been able to get anything to come up for August 9/10/11.


----------



## Sakurachaek

Is the Splitsville Bowling Alley good for a lunch res? I got it for our Downtown Disney day because was recommended in the guidebook


----------



## gelatoni fan

Sakurachaek said:


> Is the Splitsville Bowling Alley good for a lunch res? I got it for our Downtown Disney day because was recommended in the guidebook


I think it's worth doing for the novelty of eating in a higher end bowling alley if you don't have one near where you live. The food is not bad but honestly, with Downtown Disney, you're just picking the type of cuisine you want because I'd describe most places there as "decent but not spectacular".


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

I struck out with Trader Sam's yesterday, but DH scored today. Can I just say again that I really hate how you can't do dining reservations for the length of stay at DLR. Such a PITA to get up every morning  No Oga's yet, but I can't tell whether they've dropped yet.


----------



## maleficent55

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> I struck out with Trader Sam's yesterday, but DH scored today. Can I just say again that I really hate how you can't do dining reservations for the length of stay at DLR. Such a PITA to get up every morning  No Oga's yet, but I can't tell whether they've dropped yet.


Oga’s drops at 60 days out like the other dining, at 0600 PST

it’s generally all scooped up by 0600:10


----------



## scrappinginontario

My arrival day is 60 days from today and I'm trying to book for 60+2 and 60+3.  Is this possible at DL?

Even though I'm signed in on both the app and using my laptop, it only shows today, not the 60+?  Can reservations for entire stay be booked 60 days from arrival date or only 60 days from the actual date?  

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Imkarlawithak2005

scrappinginontario said:


> My arrival day is 60 days from today and I'm trying to book for 60+2 and 60+3.  Is this possible at DL?
> 
> Even though I'm signed in on both the app and using my laptop, it only shows today, not the 60+?  Can reservations for entire stay be booked 60 days from arrival date or only 60 days from the actual date?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


You have to do each day exactly 60 days out, not length of day like WDW.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Thank you SO much!! I appreciate your help!!


----------



## GBRforWDW

scrappinginontario said:


> Thank you SO much!! I appreciate your help!!


Yay for 60 days out tho!  It does make it slightly easier to get everything you want with only being available on the 60 days mark.  Just annoying to have to remember each day, lol.  

We'll be there in 3 weeks and was able to get into Ogas, MSEP dining, Lamplight Lounge and Goofys Kitchen.  I'd definitely recommend getting on right at the release time every day, but there's usually good availability for a little while.  Good luck with your reservations and can't wait to hear about your first DL trip!


----------



## milieu_mouse

Hi all, our dining window opens next week and we are looking at the WOC dessert party and the Trattoria package. 
To be honest, we aren't really excited about the Trattoria options.

What are your thoughts on snagging a late dinner reservation at Lamplight and eating outdoors to get an okay view? Can you request outdoor seating in advance? We really want to have ALL of our Disney dining to take place outdoors.

Thanks!


----------



## maleficent55

milieu_mouse said:


> Hi all, our dining window opens next week and we are looking at the WOC dessert party and the Trattoria package.
> To be honest, we aren't really excited about the Trattoria options.
> 
> What are your thoughts on snagging a late dinner reservation at Lamplight and eating outdoors to get an okay view? Can you request outdoor seating in advance? We really want to have ALL of our Disney dining to take place outdoors.
> 
> Thanks!


I heard it’s not the best view as it’s projections seen from the side, maybe others have had better experiences or reviews

We’ve only ever done the wine country trattoria WOC package, maybe theee times 
It’s been super good every time


----------



## twodogs

milieu_mouse said:


> Hi all, our dining window opens next week and we are looking at the WOC dessert party and the Trattoria package.
> To be honest, we aren't really excited about the Trattoria options.
> 
> What are your thoughts on snagging a late dinner reservation at Lamplight and eating outdoors to get an okay view? Can you request outdoor seating in advance? We really want to have ALL of our Disney dining to take place outdoors.
> 
> Thanks!


We LOVE Lamplight, but you are not able to pick where you sit.  You may be inside and not have a view at all.  IF you are seated outside, you will have a very sideways view that will not really be representative of the WOC, if you really want to see the show.


----------



## milieu_mouse

maleficent55 said:


> I heard it’s not the best view as it’s projections seen from the side, maybe others have had better experiences or reviews
> 
> We’ve only ever done the wine country trattoria WOC package, maybe theee times
> It’s been super good every time


This is great to know, thanks! Maybe we will give the wine country trattoria a whirl. 



twodogs said:


> We LOVE Lamplight, but you are not able to pick where you sit.  You may be inside and not have a view at all.  IF you are seated outside, you will have a very sideways view that will not really be representative of the WOC, if you really want to see the show.


Thanks so much for this! It makes sense that you wouldn't be able to choose your seat, and we would like to experience the show more fully.


----------



## maleficent55

I just heard today that the walls are done at the Blue Bayou! That’s something!


----------



## sweethannah

Not being able to book BB is torrtuuurrree. I've never had the pleasure, it's a bit of an extra special trip, and of course the time I finally decide it's worth the $$$ for 5star ambience/3star food and I literally can't. I should have booked chef's counter at Napa Rose as a back up.


----------



## BillFraser29

sweethannah said:


> Not being able to book BB is torrtuuurrree. I've never had the pleasure, it's a bit of an extra special trip, and of course the time I finally decide it's worth the $$$ for 5star ambience/3star food and I literally can't. I should have booked chef's counter at Napa Rose as a back up.


Seeing some lunch resi's for BB popping up this morning.


----------



## TikiRob

BillFraser29 said:


> Seeing some lunch resi's for BB popping up this morning.


Booked a lunch at BB for July and a Fantasmic lunch package!


----------



## vicarrieous

BillFraser29 said:


> Seeing some lunch resi's for BB popping up this morning.



For today? I have been stalking BB for our July trip and nada yet.


----------



## BillFraser29

vicarrieous said:


> For today? I have been stalking BB for our July trip and nada yet.


For early July (at least that's what I have been checking)


----------



## vicarrieous

BillFraser29 said:


> For early July (at least that's what I have been checking)


dang I am looking for July 9th I will have to really stalk now


----------



## vicarrieous

TikiRob said:


> Booked a lunch at BB for July and a Fantasmic lunch package!


Can I ask what date!! I must have missed my chance ACK!


----------



## BillFraser29

vicarrieous said:


> Can I ask what date!! I must have missed my chance ACK!


I got a lunch resi for 7/4


----------



## vicarrieous

BillFraser29 said:


> I got a lunch resi for 7/4


Awesome! I am looking for 7/9. Having a feeling I missed it!


----------



## BillFraser29

vicarrieous said:


> Awesome! I am looking for 7/9. Having a feeling I missed it!


Good luck


----------



## Lisa24jks

I got alerts for 8/6 Blue Bayou lunch as well today. No dinner yet, just lunch reservations. (I decided against reserving, because sadly, not much on the menu is appealing to us right now. We're a little picky.)


----------



## sandgrace

TikiRob said:


> Booked a lunch at BB for July and a Fantasmic lunch package!


How did you book on the DL website or the app? Was it located under Fantasmic dining packages or did you look for a specific lunch time? TIA!


----------



## vicarrieous

Lisa24jks said:


> I got alerts for 8/6 Blue Bayou lunch as well today. No dinner yet, just lunch reservations. (I decided against reserving, because sadly, not much on the menu is appealing to us right now. We're a little picky.)



I have alerts set for 7/9 and 7/11 and nothing. I fear I missed the memo!


----------



## TikiRob

sandgrace said:


> How did you book on the DL website or the app? Was it located under Fantasmic dining packages or did you look for a specific lunch time? TIA!


I booked on the website. I grabbed a lunch right on the BB page and thought maybe the dining packages were released and checked the Fantasmic dining packages and saw lunches available. They were all gone fast. I wonder if it was a mistake since there was no announcement.


----------



## GeneralTso

Mousewatchers really came through for us! Got MSEP Plaza Inn package for the date we wanted.


----------



## BillFraser29

BB Dinners are available. Good luck everyone!


----------



## vicarrieous

Well they must have been releasing dates and times randomly! I was able to get what I wanted for BB! Thanks all


----------



## GenGen22

I got BB dinner and MSEP dining package but I really want RBT fantasmic package.  I'm hoping someone cancells because they prefer BB... lol


----------



## Aptermatt

Any recent experience with what time of day they've releasing WOC dessert? Still not up for Aug 27 (60 from today) while most restaurants are available. 

Thanks!


----------



## AustinTink

I haven't had any luck finding a BB reservation for our upcoming trip. Granted, we haven't been to DL in 4 years but I've never had an issue booking BB in the past. What's going on?


----------



## vicarrieous

AustinTink said:


> I haven't had any luck finding a BB reservation for our upcoming trip. Granted, we haven't been to DL in 4 years but I've never had an issue booking BB in the past. What's going on?


Reservations just reopened this past Thursday. When is your trip?


----------



## AustinTink

vicarrieous said:


> Reservations just reopened this past Thursday. When is your trip?


Not until August. Our window is available and I was able to book other things, just not BB.


----------



## bambialways4ever

Just wanted to share my success with you all.... my partner's brood of siblings and their families have decided to pay us a summer visit and wanted to go to Disney. 

Of course they gave us less than 60 days notice, so Oga's was fully booked, and they're all dying to go. 

BUT!! Yesterday I managed to score a cancelled reservation for our very large group (a feat I thought was impossible) and at a reasonable mid afternoon time. 


Big change for this little ol' only child


----------



## vicarrieous

AustinTink said:


> Not until August. Our window is available and I was able to book other things, just not BB.


I would set an alert. It is possible they haven't released them out that far yet. When they did release they did select dates and times it seemed.


----------



## AustinTink

vicarrieous said:


> When they did release they did select dates and times it seemed.


Oh, that's interesting. Kind of a soft opening.


----------



## Huskerpaul

I was able to get a BB rezi today for Sunday 8/28


----------



## maleficent55

AustinTink said:


> I haven't had any luck finding a BB reservation for our upcoming trip. Granted, we haven't been to DL in 4 years but I've never had an issue booking BB in the past. What's going on?


What dates are you going?


----------



## AustinTink

Huskerpaul said:


> I was able to get a BB rezi today for Sunday 8/28


I looked for that date and there was nothing.


----------



## Huskerpaul

AustinTink said:


> I looked for that date and there was nothing.


I was on right at 6:00:00 AM this morning


----------



## AustinTink

Huskerpaul said:


> I was on right at 6:00:00 AM this morning


Yowsa! Ok, I guess I need to set an alarm.


----------



## GBRforWDW

AustinTink said:


> Yowsa! Ok, I guess I need to set an alarm.


It's 6am pacific time, btw.  Just making sure you set the right alarm


----------



## AustinTink

GBRforWDW said:


> It's 6am pacific time, btw.  Just making sure you set the right alarm


Yep, 8am here. I was awake but still needed the alarm reminder. I got Blue Bayou! Mission accomplished.


----------



## GBRforWDW

AustinTink said:


> Yep, 8am here. I was awake but still needed the alarm reminder. I got Blue Bayou! Mission accomplished.


Yay congrats


----------



## Sjwillia

Do character breakfast - specifically Plaza Inn - drop right at the 60 day mark or do they open in a different time period?  I have checked right at 6:00 AM the last couple days and there is nothing available.


----------



## CeCe0906

I wish they had pre opening times for Plaza Inn for Minnie's breakfast, no way I can walk into DL for the first time and say ok kids time to eat!

Thought about doing a later breakfast, with just some snacks in the room, but just decided to do Storytellers on our DCA day, with a 730 reservation.


----------



## clallen72

fyi, i was up before 6am the past 3 days to get my reservations. Last two days they were open before the 6am mark. I checked just in case at 5:50 and I could make reservations for my 60 day out marker, and several times were already gone for what I wanted! There were still "times", but  later than I hoped.  So, if you are trying for a resv that is super hard to get, I would recommend start checking even earlier than 6am pst.


----------



## Sjwillia

clallen72 said:


> fyi, i was up before 6am the past 3 days to get my reservations. Last two days they were open before the 6am mark. I checked just in case at 5:50 and I could make reservations for my 60 day out marker, and several times were already gone for what I wanted! There were still "times", but  later than I hoped.  So, if you are trying for a resv that is super hard to get, I would recommend start checking even earlier than 6am pst.


thank you.


----------



## RoseColored97

The process of getting reservations is anxiety inducing! I'm going to have to get up to speed on it before our 60 dates hits.


----------



## xipotec

Anyone looking for Blue Bayou in first week of August? I may be able to cancel and coordinate.


----------



## Sjwillia

clallen72 said:


> fyi, i was up before 6am the past 3 days to get my reservations. Last two days they were open before the 6am mark. I checked just in case at 5:50 and I could make reservations for my 60 day out marker, and several times were already gone for what I wanted! There were still "times", but  later than I hoped.  So, if you are trying for a resv that is super hard to get, I would recommend start checking even earlier than 6am pst.


I am not sure what I am doing wrong.  For the last several days I have started checking 20 minutes before 6:00.  Each time I get the message at the bottom of my phone that they are having trouble loading the page and to try back later.  Reservations do come up right at the 6:00 AM mark but there is never anything left for Plaza Inn character breakfast at that time.  Not sure what I am doing wrong or if I should be checking for character breakfasts somewhere else in the app?  Any hints or tricks on how you get the resies that drop early?


----------



## starlite_

Sjwillia said:


> I am not sure what I am doing wrong.  For the last several days I have started checking 20 minutes before 6:00.  Each time I get the message at the bottom of my phone that they are having trouble loading the page and to try back later.  Reservations do come up right at the 6:00 AM mark but there is never anything left for Plaza Inn character breakfast at that time.  Not sure what I am doing wrong or if I should be checking for character breakfasts somewhere else in the app?  Any hints or tricks on how you get the resies that drop early?


Are you sure your phone has the -real- time? Not sure how else to describe it but clocks in general tend to run late/early even by milliseconds and that can make the whole difference. Download atomic clock app to confirm you have the exact time. For reference, I just checked mine and it's behind by almost 1.5 seconds.


----------



## MikeRx

Did anyone get the WOC Desert party for  Sunday, September 4th?  It shows no times available, but the 3rd still has availability. I'm thinking that it did not drop today.
Mike


----------



## CeCe0906

Sjwillia said:


> I am not sure what I am doing wrong.  For the last several days I have started checking 20 minutes before 6:00.  Each time I get the message at the bottom of my phone that they are having trouble loading the page and to try back later.  Reservations do come up right at the 6:00 AM mark but there is never anything left for Plaza Inn character breakfast at that time.  Not sure what I am doing wrong or if I should be checking for character breakfasts somewhere else in the app?  Any hints or tricks on how you get the resies that drop early?


Sometimes searching for a specific time works better than breakfast.


----------



## LisL

I think I messed up. I got Wine County Trattoria reservations with the understanding that when you eat there you can tell them you want the World of Color package and get the voucher.  When BB opened up later I assumed that it worked the same way for Fantasmic so I booked normal BB reservations. But now I'm looking and it appears that there are different reservations for BB for the Fantasmic package, and now, of course, it is too late to get them.  Can anyone confirm how these two packages work. Thanks


----------



## Sjwillia

LisL said:


> I think I messed up. I got Wine County Trattoria reservations with the understanding that when you eat there you can tell them you want the World of Color package and get the voucher.  When BB opened up later I assumed that it worked the same way for Fantasmic so I booked normal BB reservations. But now I'm looking and it appears that there are different reservations for BB for the Fantasmic package, and now, of course, it is too late to get them.  Can anyone confirm how these two packages work. Thanks


Disney does like to make things confusing.  Their Fantasmic Dining information on the reservation site says "Lunch and dinner Guests can request the Blue Bayou Fantasmic! Dining Package from their server. It cannot be reserved in advance at this time. Availability is limited."  So I think your should be OK to just request when you get there.  Hopefully, someone will report back who has actually done this.


----------



## katyringo

So with the blue bayou fantasmic..

The Fantasmic dinning page includes a drop down menu that includes blue bayou, but when you try to search for times absolutly nothing comes up. 

If you go directly to the blue bayou page you can find lots of times.


----------



## katyringo

So we are about 30 days from making reservations. We 8 days worth of reservations to make.  I just read the Minnie's breakfast thread and I don't remember that one being that hard to get in the past! So what are the hardest things to get these days? We are doing a lot.. 

Goofy's kitchen dinner on arrival day
Trader sams
Lamplight lounge
WOC dessert party (1st show)
Minnies breakfast 
Blue bayou fantasmic 
Ogas
Princess breakfast on our OBB day
Storytellers breakfast departure day


----------



## CeCe0906

katyringo said:


> So we are about 30 days from making reservations. We 8 days worth of reservations to make.  I just read the Minnie's breakfast thread and I don't remember that one being that hard to get in the past! So what are the hardest things to get these days? We are doing a lot..
> 
> Goofy's kitchen dinner on arrival day
> Trader sams
> Lamplight lounge
> WOC dessert party (1st show)
> Minnies breakfast
> Blue bayou fantasmic
> Ogas
> Princess breakfast on our OBB day
> Storytellers breakfast departure day


FYI, I made a WOC dessert party reservation for my upcoming trip, and had set up a dining alert, and it alerted me way early in the morning, before the 6am drop time for other res.  Worked out for me as I was trying for Princess breakfast and WOC same day.


----------



## katyringo

CeCe0906 said:


> FYI, I made a WOC dessert party reservation for my upcoming trip, and had set up a dining alert, and it alerted me way early in the morning, before the 6am drop time for other res.  Worked out for me as I was trying for Princess breakfast and WOC same day.


Oh I had never thought to set the alert before the actual 60 days. Smart!


----------



## clallen72

katyringo said:


> So we are about 30 days from making reservations. We 8 days worth of reservations to make.  I just read the Minnie's breakfast thread and I don't remember that one being that hard to get in the past! So what are the hardest things to get these days? We are doing a lot..
> 
> Goofy's kitchen dinner on arrival day
> Trader sams
> Lamplight lounge
> WOC dessert party (1st show)
> Minnies breakfast
> Blue bayou fantasmic
> Ogas
> Princess breakfast on our OBB day
> Storytellers breakfast departure day


Easy to hardest: 
The easiest are: Goofy's kitchen, Storytellers, Princess breakfast. They are large seating areas and many time spots. They are also all offsite and the pricier character dining experiences.

WOC Dessert - they don't seem as limited (as you pay in advance??). Right now, I can find  availability on various days. But, other events may interfere with show times if you are going Sept/Oct timeframe. 

Medium chances seem to be: Lamplight, Ogas, Trader Sams.  You will likley need to be flexible on time and on top of making the reservations 60 days out.  

Confusing/hard to get: Blue bayou fantasmic (there's some weirdness with system and description around reserving a "fantasmic package" vs. ask your server. Hopefully it will clear up in near future.) If you can't get a fantasmic package, try for a regular one. A backup would also be Riverbelle lunch and ask for the fantasmic package. Lunch time will likely get you the first show time (first come first serve). 

Very hard to get: Minnies & friends breakfast...so it seems.


----------



## kristenabelle

I was able to snag a BB lunch; no Fantasmic package so hopefully we can ask when we check in (it's my friend's first time seeing it there!). Thanks to everyone for sharing their experiences - I thought WDW dining was rough but this was a whole different ballgame


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

Hardest: RBT Premium Fantasmic package - very limited seats, goes quickly.
Minnie & Friends seems to be next - which is a change from just a month ago when it was easier to get than WoC Dessert party. Ogas is also hard, especially if you have a large group - I found it harder than Minnie's, but that was in April for a June trip.  Trader Sam's we did walkup, but it seems hard to get for larger parties as well.
LL brunch - goes quickly! Faster than their lunch/dinner options, but those go pretty fast too.  BB seems to be slightly easier to get, but I think that could change as more and more people realize it is open and also if bread service comes back any time soon.

Totally agree the out-of-park character meals are easiest to get, but they do run out of availability. I'd still try to book them at 60 days out, but if I was going for two reservations that day, I would do the other one first.  It is probably unlikely to get a Minnie breakfast AND an Oga's on the same day imo for instance.


----------



## ajh88

Sjwillia said:


> I am not sure what I am doing wrong.  For the last several days I have started checking 20 minutes before 6:00.  Each time I get the message at the bottom of my phone that they are having trouble loading the page and to try back later.  Reservations do come up right at the 6:00 AM mark but there is never anything left for Plaza Inn character breakfast at that time.  Not sure what I am doing wrong or if I should be checking for character breakfasts somewhere else in the app?  Any hints or tricks on how you get the resies that drop early?


I have noticed from my last 2 days of making reservations that the hotel restaurants seem to open first, generally right at 6 am. Then a few minutes later (I've only watched two days, so idk how robust my sample is lol) the rest of the locations open up. It was super frustrating but if it isn't there right at 6 am, give it 5-10 minutes and keep refreshing. That is what worked for me anyway.  Good luck!


----------



## kristenabelle

LOTS of fantasmic BB package reservations for Expo Friday; none I could find for the day before. Weird.

EDIT: Also weird? The lunch I booked at Blue Bayou says Show #2, and the dinner (at 7:50) says show #1 -- seems like it should be the opposite? I'd hate to rush through dinner to be in the back of the BB pen

ARGH, final edit: I ended up switching it out for an 8:20 PM 2nd show, and now there's a message that says I can't cancel the first dinner since it's "outside the cancellation window." Seems like an error, just hope I don't get dinged for it. If it's still showing in a few weeks I'll call.


----------



## katyringo

I'll post this on the Fantasmic page too but,

If you go to Fantasmic dinning packages page the drop down has blue bayou and times are showing up there. There is still a lot of confusion on how to book the blue bayou on..


----------



## katyringo

And this is how it shows up.


----------



## helenk

Stupid question, I searched this but I see conflicting answers.  What time does the Disneyland dining open?  6:00 am Eastern time or 6:00 am Pacific time?  I was online this morning at 6:00 Eastern time and I kept getting the message that there was an error.  I got on again around 9:15 am Eastern time and I was able to book the World of Color Dessert Party for my first evening.  I want to try to get the River Belle premium Fantastic package one night and then dinner at the Carthay Circle lounge I know both of those are hard to get, so I want to be sure I am online at the correct time.


----------



## AustinTink

FeistyDisneyMom said:


> also if bread service comes back any time soon.


Hold the phone... there's no bread basket at BB anymore?


----------



## AustinTink

helenk said:


> Stupid question, I searched this but I see conflicting answers.  What time does the Disneyland dining open?  6:00 am Eastern time or 6:00 am Pacific time?  I was online this morning at 6:00 Eastern time and I kept getting the message that there was an error.  I got on again around 9:15 am Eastern time and I was able to book the World of Color Dessert Party for my first evening.  I want to try to get the River Belle premium Fantastic package one night and then dinner at the Carthay Circle lounge I know both of those are hard to get, so I want to be sure I am online at the correct time.


It's pacific time.


----------



## Version 6

Are some things 6:00am and some 9:00am? Or all 6:00am?


----------



## helenk

AustinTink said:


> It's pacific time.


Thank you


----------



## AlohaNow

Woo hoo! Just got Trader Sam's for dinner during D23 - excited to experience it for the first time! I'll be at my laptop again in 48 hours to try for reservations on my DL day.

The reservation opening time is 6:00 am Pacific time.


----------



## jskiffington

Unable to book the Plaza Inn MSEP dining package this morning for 9/10. Looks like there are still no dates loaded beyond Labor Day.

Really hope we get to see the Electrical Parade!


----------



## Dawnrmduval

jskiffington said:


> Unable to book the Plaza Inn MSEP dining package this morning for 9/10. Looks like there are still no dates loaded beyond Labor Day.
> 
> Really hope we get to see the Electrical Parade!


I have been watching for this too, but for 9/8.


----------



## soniam

katyringo said:


> I'll post this on the Fantasmic page too but,
> 
> If you go to Fantasmic dinning packages page the drop down has blue bayou and times are showing up there. There is still a lot of confusion on how to book the blue bayou on..


It’s still ask once you get there though, right? The BB link just goes to regular dining.


----------



## kristenabelle

soniam said:


> It’s still ask once you get there though, right? The BB link just goes to regular dining.


It says that on the site (that you can ask), but under the Fantasmic package link (where you can pick RBT or BB), you do get a confirmation for a specific Fantasmic package reservation at BB. Here's what mine looks like:


----------



## soniam

kristenabelle said:


> It says that on the site (that you can ask), but under the Fantasmic package link (where you can pick RBT or BB), you do get a confirmation for a specific Fantasmic package reservation at BB. Here's what mine looks like:
> 
> View attachment 683998


Thanks. What time is your meal?


----------



## kristenabelle

kristenabelle said:


> soniam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. What time is your meal?
> 
> 
> 
> 8:20!
Click to expand...


----------



## KK505

Hoping for some clarification.  When my sixty days out becomes available to book dining, do I go directly to the Fantasmic Dining package to book blue bayou +fantasmic reservation or do I go directly to blue bayou to book lunch and hope requesting a fantasmic upgrade with our server works? The website is super confusing


----------



## kristenabelle

KK505 said:


> Hoping for some clarification.  When my sixty days out becomes available to book dining, do I go directly to the Fantasmic Dining package to book blue bayou +fantasmic reservation or do I go directly to blue bayou to book lunch and hope requesting a fantasmic upgrade with our server works? The website is super confusing


You can do the former (book directly from the Fantasmic package page). That said, package availability seems pretty sporadic, IMO -- there was absolutely nothing package-wise for a Thursday 60 days out, but Friday was (and I think still is) wide open. I don't think it's a bad idea to book a regular BB as a backup for now. It seems folks are having success that way, too?

I'm also an east coaster who only visits every couple of years, so my attempt to snag a package may be a little overzealous


----------



## sophy1996

kristenabelle said:


> You can do the former (book directly from the Fantasmic package page). That said, package availability seems pretty sporadic, IMO -- there was absolutely nothing package-wise for a Thursday 60 days out, but Friday was (and I think still is) wide open. I don't think it's a bad idea to book a regular BB as a backup for now. It seems folks are having success that way, too?
> 
> I'm also an east coaster who only visits every couple of years, so my attempt to snag a package may be a little overzealous



There may not be availability for a package on a weekday in the fall (what you’re seeing with Thursday versus Friday) because Fantasmic may be running weekends only.


----------



## GBRforWDW

jskiffington said:


> Unable to book the Plaza Inn MSEP dining package this morning for 9/10. Looks like there are still no dates loaded beyond Labor Day.
> 
> Really hope we get to see the Electrical Parade!





Dawnrmduval said:


> I have been watching for this too, but for 9/8.


Oh no!  Just saw this post from Disney Parks Blog


----------



## jskiffington

GBRforWDW said:


> Oh no! Just saw this post from Disney Parks Blog



Well, crap.

Let's hope they have something starting after 9/1, then! Seems odd going into a holiday weekend and D23 that they wouldn't have a parade or fireworks.


----------



## Ladyslug

jskiffington said:


> Let's hope they have something starting after 9/1, then! Seems odd going into a holiday weekend and D23 that they wouldn't have a parade or fireworks.


9/2 is the start of Halloweentime this year, so they'll probably have Halloween Screams fireworks.


----------



## kristenabelle

sophy1996 said:


> There may not be availability for a package on a weekday in the fall (what you’re seeing with Thursday versus Friday) because Fantasmic may be running weekends only.


AH. That makes absolute sense, thanks so much! I assumed they'd have everything going all week because of D23 weekend, but glad we were able to get in Friday!


----------



## GeneralTso

How is it possible for Tortilla Joes--a HUGE restaurant--to have no availability for any day in September while we're there?
Are they closed?


----------



## GBRforWDW

GeneralTso said:


> How is it possible for Tortilla Joes--a HUGE restaurant--to have no availability for any day in September while we're there?
> Are they closed?


Its entirely possible they just haven't opened reservations for September yet.  It looks like I could easily get a table tomorrow, in a month (middle) or at the end of August, but nothing from September 1st onwards.  

This has happened with different restaurants since the reopening from time to time.   Best thing to do is use a Disneyland dining service reservation finder and set an alert for the days you're looking for.  Might be good to set one for Sept 1st, in case they drop them by day and they start there.

And worst case scenario, on the day you want to eat in DTD, go to TJs about 30 minutes to an hour before you want to eat, depending on the current time, and get on the walk up wait list.  If it's a normal dining time, get in line an hour before you want to eat as it'll take longer for them to get to walk ins.


----------



## alisonleigh21

I’m just feeling super discouraged. My husband and I are going for our 10th wedding anniversary in September. It’s our first time alone since kids, and will likely be a long time before we go without kids again. I did all the research and did everything right, but was still unable to get the two big things we saved for and that we were so excited for…chef’s counter and riverbelle fantasmic.


----------



## Astylla

alisonleigh21 said:


> I’m just feeling super discouraged. My husband and I are going for our 10th wedding anniversary in September. It’s our first time alone since kids, and will likely be a long time before we go without kids again. I did all the research and did everything right, but was still unable to get the two big things we saved for and that we were so excited for…chef’s counter and riverbelle fantasmic.



While discouraging I will say even regular Napa Rose Dining is amazing. Also keep checking back for Chef Counter especially 24 to 48 hours , even same day at opening doesn't hurt to ask ! Just remember it's currently only Fri- Sun which creates high demand. Speaking of which , I have a reservation for the weekend of Sept. 2nd , when are you going as I may need to give it up ?

Riverbelle Premium Fantasmic is hit or miss , the regular packages seem to be great as I've done them recently. Keep in mind the Premium with seats is only about 7 or 8 tables so that is one of the hardest to get. Otheriwse just book River Belle and ask for the package at check in 
As an alternative , I watched the second show of Fantasmic seated at the food area just adjacent to Harbour Galley across from Haunted Mansion.
Basically an expanded seating area so got a closeup view with seats mind you , of the floats and even saw the dragon , Mickey , projections , etc.


----------



## slvc1996

I was able to get Lamplight yesterday for my trip in September. Fingers crossed for Blue Bayou tomorrow.


----------



## Astylla

For anyone going for Blue Bayou this is my advice and feedback :

1. If you've never been - I still recommend going at least once.
2. The food is NOT what it was 5 years ago..it has steadily declined. I went recently walk up before walls were down and new menu was being served. Steak looked decent from another table , but my "Jambalya" was basically roasted chicken , boiled shrimp and andouille sausage ( the BEST PART) just tossed on top of some rice and tomato sauce , not mixed in or together like a true Jambalya should be. I've had this dish before several times and this was by far the worst iteration of it. It didn't taste bad..just was lacking. Still no bread service.
3. Use a reservation finder the 24 to 72 hours before , trust me you WILL get pings for it.
4. Go for the experience not the food..repeat this over and over lol


----------



## AJA55

alisonleigh21 said:


> I’m just feeling super discouraged. My husband and I are going for our 10th wedding anniversary in September. It’s our first time alone since kids, and will likely be a long time before we go without kids again. I did all the research and did everything right, but was still unable to get the two big things we saved for and that we were so excited for…chef’s counter and riverbelle fantasmic.


Call Napa Rose and ask to be on their cancelation list. If you don't mind having a night available, tell them you are OK with last minute. Best time to call them is right around opening time.


----------



## AustinTink

Astylla said:


> For anyone going for Blue Bayou this is my advice and feedback :
> 
> 1. If you've never been - I still recommend going at least once.
> 2. The food is NOT what it was 5 years ago..it has steadily declined. I went recently walk up before walls were down and new menu was being served. Steak looked decent from another table , but my "Jambalya" was basically roasted chicken , boiled shrimp and andouille sausage ( the BEST PART) just tossed on top of some rice and tomato sauce , not mixed in or together like a true Jambalya should be. I've had this dish before several times and this was by far the worst iteration of it. It didn't taste bad..just was lacking. Still no bread service.
> 3. Use a reservation finder the 24 to 72 hours before , trust me you WILL get pings for it.
> 4. Go for the experience not the food..repeat this over and over lol


Sad to hear the quality has gone down. It was never 4-star to begin with. We go for the experience and the air conditioning. I usually get the roast chicken dish with the potatoes. Not sure it's on the menu anymore.


----------



## longboard55

We usually eat dinner at the Plaza,  split the chicken and a large salad.  Price for 2 with one drink and AP is $29, food is really good and it is never super busy.  No reservations required


----------



## Rich M

I have been trying to get Fantasmic for week of Sept 12 - Sept 15 but have not seen it come up at all.  I have seen BB and RB come up but not the Actual Fantasmic package.  Anybody get them for those dates?


----------



## sophy1996

Rich M said:


> I have been trying to get Fantasmic for week of Sept 12 - Sept 15 but have not seen it come up at all.  I have seen BB and RB come up but not the Actual Fantasmic package.  Anybody get them for those dates?



They may not be running Fantasmic during the week at that time. Someone else was saying they saw a package on a Friday but not Thursday in September.


----------



## milieu_mouse

Regarding the 7:15 River Belle  Fantasmic Dinner - I think that dining must have been expanded today. 
I received a slew of alerts for my dates in late August, and looked back as far as early August and several spots are currently available.


----------



## AJA55

Rich M said:


> I have been trying to get Fantasmic for week of Sept 12 - Sept 15 but have not seen it come up at all.  I have seen BB and RB come up but not the Actual Fantasmic package.  Anybody get them for those dates?


Yep....


----------



## maleficent55

milieu_mouse said:


> Regarding the 7:15 River Belle  Fantasmic Dinner - I think that dining must have been expanded today.
> I received a slew of alerts for my dates in late August, and looked back as far as early August and several spots are currently available.


Super exciting right? I know you’ve been trying as hard as I have!
Did you get one?

I made a thread just for this ;-)


----------



## milieu_mouse

maleficent55 said:


> Super exciting right? I know you’ve been trying as hard as I have!
> Did you get one?
> 
> I mean a thread just for this ;-)


Hooray! Yes, I did get one. I was in transit and had to quickly pull over when my phone started pinging like crazy, haha.
So glad it worked out for you too! And good thinking making a thread!


----------



## Astylla

maleficent55 said:


> Super exciting right? I know you’ve been trying as hard as I have!
> Did you get one?
> 
> I made a thread just for this ;-)



Thank you for this. My Magic key expires Sept. 3rd so was able to grab a dinner for August 31st which I decided may as well in case I can't renew !
And forgot I made park reservations already for that weekend so I'm all set now


----------



## ColoradoLime

Came in here to vent to those that would understand.  All I wanted to do tonight was to peruse restaurants for our trip and make a game plan for reservations, but Disney IT is at it again and the dining site is down.  UGH!


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

Rich M said:


> I have been trying to get Fantasmic for week of Sept 12 - Sept 15 but have not seen it come up at all.  I have seen BB and RB come up but not the Actual Fantasmic package.  Anybody get them for those dates?


I know with BB you have to request it once you check in (I know people have said that it can be an add on, but it was not when I got my reservation for the 17th which is two days after you leave. There is also a chance that Fantasmic will not be shown during the weeknights.


----------



## sophy1996

This morning reservations opened some time before 6 am Pacific.  I was on around 5:55 and was able to see times for Lamplight, Carthay, Storytellers, and Oga's before 6.


----------



## sophy1996

Rich M said:


> I have been trying to get Fantasmic for week of Sept 12 - Sept 15 but have not seen it come up at all.  I have seen BB and RB come up but not the Actual Fantasmic package.  Anybody get them for those dates?





Snap Crackle Pop said:


> I know with BB you have to request it once you check in (I know people have said that it can be an add on, but it was not when I got my reservation for the 17th which is two days after you leave. There is also a chance that Fantasmic will not be shown during the weeknights.



Yes, looking at the website for Fantasmic packages it looks like only the River Belle Premium Package is reservable.  For River Belle Standard and Blue Bayou, it's not reservable but you request from your server.


----------



## jaxmith22

sophy1996 said:


> Yes, looking at the website for Fantasmic packages it looks like only the River Belle Premium Package is reservable.  For River Belle Standard and Blue Bayou, it's not reservable but you request from your server.


I was able to reserve Blue Bayou Fantasmic package this morning on the app. 11am reservation on 9/18, and it gave me the second showing.


----------



## IsleofDisney

Just a heads up, I canceled a 6:05 pm ADR for 2 at Trader Sam's for tomorrow 7/21.


----------



## sophy1996

jaxmith22 said:


> I was able to reserve Blue Bayou Fantasmic package this morning on the app. 11am reservation on 9/18, and it gave me the second showing.



Huh, interesting. When I tried the app I got a pop-up saying to ask the server. Mystified.


----------



## alisonleigh21

Astylla said:


> While discouraging I will say even regular Napa Rose Dining is amazing. Also keep checking back for Chef Counter especially 24 to 48 hours , even same day at opening doesn't hurt to ask ! Just remember it's currently only Fri- Sun which creates high demand. Speaking of which , I have a reservation for the weekend of Sept. 2nd , when are you going as I may need to give it up ?
> 
> Riverbelle Premium Fantasmic is hit or miss , the regular packages seem to be great as I've done them recently. Keep in mind the Premium with seats is only about 7 or 8 tables so that is one of the hardest to get. Otheriwse just book River Belle and ask for the package at check in
> As an alternative , I watched the second show of Fantasmic seated at the food area just adjacent to Harbour Galley across from Haunted Mansion.
> Basically an expanded seating area so got a closeup view with seats mind you , of the floats and even saw the dragon , Mickey , projections , etc.


Thank you for your kind reply and awesome tips! We'll definitely try around 24-48/same-day hours. I didn't even think of that! We are on the cancellation list, and I did email them following up after the phone call reiterating how much we would love to join and how we are flexible between Friday and Saturday. Thank you for asking and for your kind thoughts, we are going the weekend of the 16th.

I wasn't super excited about River Belle food, but the seating part sounded nice to me. I have a text alert for that and Blue Bayou just in case they open up. In the past, we've done Blue Bayou and sat at the very front, but it can get uncomfy sitting on the ground for a while. Thanks for the tip! I'll check that seating area out if we don't end up doing Blue Bayou.


----------



## thegootzie

Is it just me or does Sep 19 and Sep 20 have no reservations loaded into the system for Fantasmic dining package.  When I pick those days, it doesn't populate the time field with 7:15PM


----------



## KK505

thegootzie said:


> Is it just me or does Sep 19 and Sep 20 have no reservations loaded into the system for Fantasmic dining package.  When I pick those days, it doesn't populate the time field with 7:15PM


Pretty sure Fantasmic will only be playing on weekends in September.  Same with fireworks


----------



## thegootzie

KK505 said:


> Pretty sure Fantasmic will only be playing on weekends in September.  Same with fireworks


Well that is disappointing, I guess that means I don't need to worry about the reservation lol


----------



## margareton27

Looks like they are also updating choices on the Fantasmic reservations. Was just looking and now Blue Bayou is a choice but errors out after that. Last week it defaulted RBT and 7:15. Then I go in again and BB is not listed. Very very strange - or just Disney IT lol

Or maybe it was just me. I just saw a thread where someone booked it earlier in the week


----------



## OhZoodles

Has anyone had success booking plaza inn for September? I was on well before 6am this morning and refreshing for a good 35 minutes but never saw a single time.

I looked on here and saw people taking about it being a hard reservation right now so I just wanted to make sure I’m not wasting my time trying for the rest of our trip.


----------



## katyringo

OhZoodles said:


> Has anyone had success booking plaza inn for September? I was on well before 6am this morning and refreshing for a good 35 minutes but never saw a single time.
> 
> I looked on here and saw people taking about it being a hard reservation right now so I just wanted to make sure I’m not wasting my time trying for the rest of our trip.


I've seen a few Facebook posts about this.. I wonder if they haven't loaded them yet.


----------



## xipotec

ColoradoLime said:


> Came in here to vent to those that would understand.  All I wanted to do tonight was to peruse restaurants for our trip and make a game plan for reservations, but Disney IT is at it again and the dining site is down.  UGH!


The entire park system for DCA was down yesterday….

No wait time, no LL….nothing.

Lowest bidder stuff at DL and WSW lately.


----------



## asgaga

haven't gone to Disneyland in years, do you have to do each dining reservation each day or is it like Disneyworld based on the length of your reservation?


----------



## katyringo

asgaga said:


> haven't gone to Disneyland in years, do you have to do each dining reservation each day or is it like Disneyworld based on the length of your reservation?


Each day!


----------



## sweethannah

FYI Carthay Circle Lounge dining seems to have opened up!.


----------



## sophy1996

sweethannah said:


> FYI Carthay Circle Lounge dining seems to have opened up!.



Thanks so much for the heads-up!  Was able to snag one for us!


----------



## wassily

Cancelling reservations for:
Oga's:  Wed July 27th at 2pm
Lamplighters:  July 26th at 7pm and July 27th at 7pm.
Good luck in snagging them.


----------



## helenk

sweethannah said:


> FYI Carthay Circle Lounge dining seems to have opened up!.


Yep I was able to book 3:30 on September 11th.  I was hoping for the 10th since that's the Oogie Boogie Bash night but there wasn't anything.  But I am just happy to finally snag a reservation


----------



## lily_belle

River Belle Terrace is starting breakfast again September 2. How was their breakfast in the past?
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disneyland/river-belle-terrace/menus/breakfast/


----------



## maleficent55

I have a Blue Bayou regular reservation for 3 ppl for Wednesday august 10th @ 5:40pm

I also have an ***elusive*** Oga’s cantina for 3 ppl for Monday august 8th @ 9pm

Also an Oga’s for august 8th @ 12:10 for 3 people. 

I SWEAR I’m not an ADR hoarder but my plans have been fluid and have locked into place more since I was able to get a F! Premium

Message me if you want to coordinate when I drop any off these


----------



## maleficent55

lily_belle said:


> River Belle Terrace is starting breakfast again September 2. How was their breakfast in the past?
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disneyland/river-belle-terrace/menus/breakfast/


That Hot honey fried chicken Benedict sounds interesting! 
Also the fried shrimp and catfish Benedict. Hmmmm


----------



## katyringo

Has anyone made a plaza inn character breakfast reservation in recent days? I've been practicing and can't get that one to show any available, even at 6am. A few other posters and facebooks posts say the same thing. Folks with dinning alerts aren't getting any notifications of openings.  Wonder if it hasn't been loaded yet?


----------



## helenk

katyringo said:


> Has anyone made a plaza inn character breakfast reservation in recent days? I've been practicing and can't get that one to show any available, even at 6am. A few other posters and facebooks posts say the same thing. Folks with dinning alerts aren't getting any notifications of openings.  Wonder if it hasn't been loaded yet?


I just booked a 9:30 reservation for 9/12 my last day. 9/9 was also available but that's my first full day and I would rather hit the ground running my first day. I am very happy with the reservations I have gotten. I have the World of Color Dessert party on 9/9, Carthay Circle lounge at 3:30 on 9/11 and the Plaza at 9:30 on 9/12.  The only thing I can't seem to get is a late lunch or early dinner before the OBB on 9/10.


----------



## katyringo

helenk said:


> I just booked a 9:30 reservation for 9/12 my last day. 9/9 was also available but that's my first full day and I would rather hit the ground running my first day. I am very happy with the reservations I have gotten. I have the World of Color Dessert party on 9/9, Carthay Circle lounge at 3:30 on 9/11 and the Plaza at 9:30 on 9/12.  The only thing I can't seem to get is a late lunch or early dinner before the OBB on 9/10.


What time did you book- as in when did you see the reservation?


----------



## jrsharp21

lily_belle said:


> River Belle Terrace is starting breakfast again September 2. How was their breakfast in the past?
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disneyland/river-belle-terrace/menus/breakfast/



We used to enjoy the River Belle Terrace breakfast experience back in the day. Food was kind of what you expect out of a Disneyland breakfast. Not going to wow you. Usually good, but had the potentially to be underwhelming if it wasn't freshly made. The best part was getting in the park at open, grabbing a fast pass for a ride, and then sitting outside at the RBT to eat breakfast, overlooking Rivers of America. Just people watching and taking in the sites and sounds. Then we would head over to our first ride of the day, usually Indiana Jones or POTC.


----------



## helenk

katyringo said:


> What time did you book- as in when did you see the reservation?


Just before I posted around 12:30 Eastern time


----------



## helenk

I just went back into the dining reservations and there are some earlier times for the Plaza breakfast.  I actually changed my 9:30 to 8:50 . I am going solo but even if I put in 2 people time slots come up for me for each morning for 9/9 to 9/12


----------



## Version 6

Does Ballast Point normally book out months in advance?

Struggling to get a table for 4 for dinner during the week starting 22 September.


----------



## CeCe0906

Version 6 said:


> Does Ballast Point normally book out months in advance?
> 
> Struggling to get a table for 4 for dinner during the week starting 22 September.


Some of the downtown disney restaurants also use Open Table.  You might try going through the restaurant website that way.


----------



## sophy1996

CeCe0906 said:


> Some of the downtown disney restaurants also use Open Table.  You might try going through the restaurant website that way.



Yes, go to Ballast Point's website and try booking through Open Table.  I just saw a couple of time slots for 4 people on 23 and 24 September.


----------



## Heroes_or_Villains

I didn’t realize my husband was able to get our desired time for Blue Bayou so I’m going to cancel my reservation for 9/24 at 11:50am (2 people) and at 7:40pm (also 2 people). If you want a chance at them, PM me and we can coordinate a time for me to cancel my reservation.


----------



## becks59

Disneyland used to never run out of reservations so quickly. I’m looking at blue bayou at the 60 days out and it says that every time is unavailable. What the heck?!  Is this a glitch or are reservations really being snatched up this quickly?


----------



## maleficent55

becks59 said:


> Disneyland used to never run out of reservations so quickly. I’m looking at blue bayou at the 60 days out and it says that every time is unavailable. What the heck?!  Is this a glitch or are reservations really being snatched up this quickly?


It’s very very quick


----------



## milieu_mouse

Question about Trader Sam's and kids: the site says that kids can't be inside after 8pm. We'd want outdoor seating anyway -- will that be okay? I have a reservation for 8/23 that I may need to cancel...


----------



## RoseColored97

milieu_mouse said:


> Question about Trader Sam's and kids: the site says that kids can't be inside after 8pm. We'd want outdoor seating anyway -- will that be okay? I have a reservation for 8/23 that I may need to cancel...



We were there after 8PM with my brother (under 21) and they never said anything to us. I think you should be okay with being outdoors.


----------



## maleficent55

milieu_mouse said:


> Question about Trader Sam's and kids: the site says that kids can't be inside after 8pm. We'd want outdoor seating anyway -- will that be okay? I have a reservation for 8/23 that I may need to cancel...


Kids are allowed inside until 8pm and that is where all the fun and action is! But if you want to be outside anyway then I don’t think there is a cut off for kids


----------



## MikeRx

Now that we are firmly in August....Tortilla Jo's still has not released their September 1st and beyond reservations. While I know there should be no stress over this as we can easily (with a little wait) get walk up at 12p on Labor Day, I'm a planer and this is the last piece of the plan. 

TJs is the 14 year old's favorite place to go on the day we drive home and you don't mess with tradition...

Mike


----------



## DisneylandFan22

Decided to check out Trader Sam’s since we’ve never been and today was the 60 day mark. Started refreshing right at 6:00 AM PST and was able to get a reservation at 2:50 PM on our arrival day. At 6:02 AM I went back and checked and the only time left available was 10:50 PM. I was subscribed to an alert service for email alerts and did receive emails showing that reservations for the full day were released.


----------



## SUNNYVEE

I really didn’t think Trader Sams reservations existed as I’ve NEVER seen one or the icon LOL I woke up at 3 PST (heavily regretting that now but someone mentioned they got one at that time) then again at 6am PST and snagged a dinner reservation. I refreshed again right after and nothing was there. So Trader Sams indeed goes at lightening speed. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## margareton27

Managed to get Oga's at 2:45 on October 3rd.  Everything gone by 0601 (Pacific time).  Now hoping my luck holds out for Trader Sam's tomorrow!


----------



## Version 6

Any ideas what's going on with Tortilla Jo's at the moment? Can't seem to get any reservations at all for last week September.


----------



## MikeRx

Version 6 said:


> Any ideas what's going on with Tortilla Jo's at the moment? Can't seem to get any reservations at all for last week September.


Nothing for TJs is open past August 31st. I've seen this before and they eventually loaded the dates and times in the system. This happened for our April trip and eventually opened, but I dont recall it being this far into the 60-day window for things to release. This is a non-Disney owned restaurant and I bet they are waiting on staffing schedules or other external reasons to post the times for September and now October.

 Don't panic, unless you are going on a super busy day you can generally get walk up with a short wait. I say this more to comfort myself as I'm an obsessive planner and this is our last piece of the Labor Day weekend puzzle....I have a back up at Carthay Circle Lounge al fresco in case TJs decides not to be available for Labor Day weekend...it would be odd but anything is possible.
Mike


----------



## tikimao

The only reservation I really wanted was Trader Sam's. Got up early every morning at the 60 day mark. Nothing. All spots all times taken before I could even try. I guess we'll try the walk up list...


----------



## kikismom

MikeRx said:


> Nothing for TJs is open past August 31st. I've seen this before and they eventually loaded the dates and times in the system. This happened for our April trip and eventually opened, but I dont recall it being this far into the 60-day window for things to release. This is a non-Disney owned restaurant and I bet they are waiting on staffing schedules or other external reasons to post the times for September and now October.
> 
> Don't panic, unless you are going on a super busy day you can generally get walk up with a short wait. I say this more to comfort myself as I'm an obsessive planner and this is our last piece of the Labor Day weekend puzzle....I have a back up at Carthay Circle Lounge al fresco in case TJs decides not to be available for Labor Day weekend...it would be odd but anything is possible.
> Mike


I agree with this regarding Tortilla Jos. We had about a 30 minute wait for a group of nine this past October over Columbus Day weekend. The parks were insanely packed and we decided to go here pretty last minute.


----------



## katyringo

1 week until I can start making reservations and man.. it’s really giving my anxiety!  We have so many to make…I really want a blue bayou fantastic but it seems to not be loading for October yet… 

What time are folks seeing things drop?


----------



## tikimao

Finally got a dining alert for Trader Sam's, and successfully booked it! But....it's for 7:45pm and I just checked on the kid policy, and kids have to be out by 8pm! Do I just need to cancel the reservation and hope for an earlier time?


----------



## BlueGenie

katyringo said:


> 1 week until I can start making reservations and man.. it’s really giving my anxiety!  We have so many to make…I really want a blue bayou fantastic but it seems to not be loading for October yet…
> 
> What time are folks seeing things drop?



Both days I made reservations last week, they opened 6am PST on the dot!  I managed to snag an Oga's, but they went fast.  Gone within a minute.  Anxiety is right


----------



## Jnjtrio

Dining reservations were open today @0430 PST when I checked on app.


----------



## kikismom

Jnjtrio said:


> Dining reservations were open today @0430 PST when I checked on app.


Ugh! I had to do six straight days of waking up at 3 am (I'm Pacific time) to wake up for our DW trip. I was kind of looking forward to waking up later for DL. 

I've been checking my restaurant though and even the next day they've been having some reservations open still. For dinner we're doing Goofy's Kitchen, Naples, and Wine Country. Breakfast is Storytellers and La Brea. The rest is all quick service. 

I was pretty worried about booking WOC dessert but my daughter said she doesn't want to go because the desserts don't look good to her. She's 9 and picky...


----------



## Ladyslug

tikimao said:


> Finally got a dining alert for Trader Sam's, and successfully booked it! But....it's for 7:45pm and I just checked on the kid policy, and kids have to be out by 8pm! Do I just need to cancel the reservation and hope for an earlier time?


If you're just in it for the food and drinks, your party can be seated outside on the patio and you won't have to worry about the time limit.  If you're in it for the indoor effects, then you might want keep an eye out for an earlier reservation.


----------



## Jnjtrio

kikismom said:


> Ugh! I had to do six straight days of waking up at 3 am (I'm Pacific time) to wake up for our DW trip. I was kind of looking forward to waking up later for DL.
> 
> I've been checking my restaurant though and even the next day they've been having some reservations open still. For dinner we're doing Goofy's Kitchen, Naples, and Wine Country. Breakfast is Storytellers and La Brea. The rest is all quick service.
> 
> I was pretty worried about booking WOC dessert but my daughter said she doesn't want to go because the desserts don't look good to her. She's 9 and picky...


Best thing about the Dessert party is relaxing, sitting and enjoying that moment without worrying where you will stand.  The desserts are secondary, get her a cookie or cupcake and do the dessert party. It has been the best part of a Disney day for every family member we have taken.


----------



## kikismom

Jnjtrio said:


> Best thing about the Dessert party is relaxing, sitting and enjoying that moment without worrying where you will stand.  The desserts are secondary, get her a cookie or cupcake and do the dessert party. It has been the best part of a Disney day for every family member we have taken.


Well that makes sense. I never watch WOC because I am short and it never fails someone stands in front of me right when the show starts. I'll think about it.


----------



## MonocularVision

I will say that every single employee we interacted with at the Dessert Party on Thursday night were so incredibly helpful. It felt like they staff “the best” for it.


----------



## JulesR1212

katyringo said:


> 1 week until I can start making reservations and man.. it’s really giving my anxiety!  We have so many to make…I really want a blue bayou fantastic but it seems to not be loading for October yet…
> 
> What time are folks seeing things drop?



6am PST exactly.  I've been anxious about it too but have been able to snag everything I want.  Lamplight, Oga's, multiple Trader Sam's, Blue Bayou. The app has been excellent.


----------



## Gemini1131

Last week I was getting reservations at 6am est


----------



## JulesR1212

Gemini1131 said:


> Last week I was getting reservations at 6am est


Curious, are you in EST? I was also checking at 3am PST and nothing was coming up.


----------



## Gemini1131

Yep. Was up any way for work so got plaza breakfast (right at 6 am est on Thursday) and lamplight brunch(booked around 645 am est last Wednesday) and storytellers brunch around 6 am est on Friday. I went to the main website for each restaurant and it was open for our dates.


----------



## JulesR1212

Gemini1131 said:


> Yep. Was up any way for work so got plaza breakfast (right at 6 am est on Thursday) and lamplight brunch(booked around 645 am est last Wednesday) and storytellers brunch around 6 am est on Friday. I went to the main website for each restaurant and it was open for our dates.


Interesting.  It sounds like the time zone someone lives in may influence when reservations are available.


----------



## tikimao

Ladyslug said:


> If you're just in it for the food and drinks, your party can be seated outside on the patio and you won't have to worry about the time limit.  If you're in it for the indoor effects, then you might want keep an eye out for an earlier reservation.


Thanks for that clarification. Yeah, it's for the umbrella drinks, dinner will be at Ralph Brennan's...DH really wants to go, and our kiddo is too young to leave in the hotel room alone or we'd just do it as a date. 

I'll keep checking for an earlier time!


----------



## Jnjtrio

JulesR1212 said:


> Interesting.  It sounds like the time zone someone lives in may influence when reservations are available.


I live in PST and for the last few days it has opened early., I work night shifts and have been getting reservations booked before 5am. *edit* dining was open by 4am PST today for Oct 6th bookings.


----------



## katyringo

I feel like a couple of places: blue bayou fantasmic, and plaza in breakfast have not been loaded for October. Not mouse dinning alerts and nothing showing up even checking right on time.


----------



## JulesR1212

Jnjtrio said:


> I live in PST and for the last few days it has opened early., I work night shifts and have been getting reservations booked before 5am. *edit* dining was open by 4am PST today for Oct 6th bookings.


Oh really?  My husband booked for us today and couldn't find anything till 6am on the app.  We still got what we needed, so it doesn't matter in the end. But I find it interesting!


----------



## katyringo

JulesR1212 said:


> Oh really?  My husband booked for us today and couldn't find anything till 6am on the app.  We still got what we needed, so it doesn't matter in the end. But I find it interesting!


Can I ask what you booked?


----------



## AJA55

JulesR1212 said:


> Interesting.  It sounds like the time zone someone lives in may influence when reservations are available.


I live in Pacific time and a couple of weeks ago got up a bit before 3AM for five days. Each day the ressies were open at 3AM sharp. I used my desk top computer. Not the Disney App on my iphone.  Just a guess, but it seems that people on the app don't see things until 6AM Pacific, but people on computers see openings starting at 3AM Pacific.  All conjecture everyone!


----------



## Jnjtrio

katyringo said:


> Can I ask what you booked?


Trader Sam 1130 and Blue Bayou 5pm.  Still trying to decide on day for BB.


----------



## JulesR1212

katyringo said:


> Can I ask what you booked?


We booked Catal today.  Oga's and Trader Sam's yesterday.   

I haven't seen any Blue Bayou fantasmic this past week. I know you're watching for it. Only regular BB dining.


----------



## katyringo

JulesR1212 said:


> We booked Catal today.  Oga's and Trader Sam's yesterday.
> 
> I haven't seen any Blue Bayou fantasmic this past week. I know you're watching for it. Only regular BB dining.


Yeah I'm watching for that and plaza inn breakfast. Ugh.. Disney follow
Your own rules!


----------



## Jnjtrio

katyringo said:


> Can I ask what you booked?


Trader Sam 1130 and Blue Bayou 5pm.  Still trying to decide on day for BB.


katyringo said:


> Yeah I'm watching for that and plaza inn breakfast. Ugh.. Disney follow
> Your own rules!


BB fantasmic (weekend) and Plaza breakfast have not shown up when I am checking that early. So not selling out before you might have checked.


----------



## kikismom

Has anyone booked La Brea bakery lately? I've been checking and I don't see anything for breakfast. I know one isn't super popular so it it weird that I can't seem to find anything.


----------



## Gemini1131

katyringo said:


> Yeah I'm watching for that and plaza inn breakfast. Ugh.. Disney follow
> Your own rules!


Definitely try the website for the plaza not the main dining and not the app. That is where I found then at6am est


----------



## katyringo

Gemini1131 said:


> Definitely try the website for the plaza not the main dining and not the app. That is where I found then at6am est


What date did you book for?


----------



## Gemini1131

katyringo said:


> What date did you book for?


Monday sept 26


----------



## katyringo

Gemini1131 said:


> Monday sept 26


Thanks! Supports my theory that October hasn't opened..


----------



## Kellina

katyringo said:


> Thanks! Supports my theory that October hasn't opened..


It looks like October is open, however I got up at 545 today to be ready to book at 600 sharp and NOTHING is open still at 809am… WTH!! 

Now I have to try to keep checking while at work. Which isn’t easy while I’m with patients all day. Anyone else having a problem today??


----------



## Lost Girl

I’ve been up watching as well and I’m getting the same issue!


----------



## Soccer Princess

I was able to get Plaza today for 10/8, but I can’t find any Blue Bayou Fantasmic for the week yet.


----------



## Lost Girl

It’s there there was a couple openings for sure I just booked


----------



## Lost Girl

Oh sorry for Fantasmic? Double check but I thought you could tell them when you got there but double check with better more knowledgeable members


----------



## Lost Girl

Oh sorry for false info


----------



## Lost Girl

Sorry false  information I did not read the Fantasmic part


----------



## katyringo

Soccer Princess said:


> I was able to get Plaza today for 10/8, but I can’t find any Blue Bayou Fantasmic for the week yet.


I am 99.9% blue bayou fantasmic for October has not been released yet.


----------



## tikimao

more dining woes...the disney site just keeps choking. 502 errors, and time outs, etc. I assuming they are just slammed, but I hope it doesn't mean trouble with the app while in the parks.


----------



## margareton27

I booked for October 3,4,5 last week. I checked between 3 and 6 Pacific time (from Eastern time). The only thing that loaded early for those days was WOC dessert party. It showed up just after 3 Pac time. The other days was right on 6 Pac. I used my computer and browser on my cellphone, not the app. 

Oga’s was gone in less than a minute. Trader Sam’s lasted to 6:03 but after the first minute it was only late evening (10:45) that was left. WOC first show sold out within 15 minutes but was also open for an additional 3 hours.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Is the River Belle 7:15 premium Fantasmic package still impossible to get? Going to do my best to snatch it this week!


----------



## katyringo

TikiTikiFan said:


> Is the River Belle 7:15 premium Fantasmic package still impossible to get? Going to do my best to snatch it this week!


As far as anyone can tell they haven't been released for October dates.


----------



## BecBennett

Reservations are down at the moment, right? Any word on when they will open again. Naturally I'm waiting for October 12th to open, and they do maintenance


----------



## Jrog92

BecBennett said:


> Reservations are down at the moment, right? Any word on when they will open again. Naturally I'm waiting for October 12th to open, and they do maintenance


I don't think reservations are down. They were open yesterday.


----------



## BecBennett

I thought I read that they were doing maintenance at the moment, that coupled with the fact that I keep getting the "we're having technical difficulties retrieving data from our server" error made me think it was


----------



## Jrog92

BecBennett said:


> I thought I read that they were doing maintenance at the moment, that coupled with the fact that I keep getting the "we're having technical difficulties retrieving data from our server" error made me think it was


It does that error constantly. Might be due to heavy traffic in the app checking ADRs? I wish it was more reliable myself!


----------



## Cal-Pie

What day opened this morning? Oct 11 or 12?


----------



## asgaga

katyringo said:


> As far as anyone can tell they haven't been released for October dates.


I have a River Belle Terrace Fantasmic reservation for Oct 1 7.15pm


----------



## Soccer Princess

katyringo said:


> As far as anyone can tell they haven't been released for October dates.


I have reservations for river belle premium for Oct 7 and 8. I had been trying to get blue bayou fantasmic with no luck.


----------



## katyringo

Soccer Princess said:


> I have reservations for river belle premium for Oct 7 and 8. I had been trying to get blue bayou fantasmic with no luck.


Maybe is just the blue bayou that hasn't opened!


----------



## BecBennett

Cal-Pie said:


> What day opened this morning? Oct 11 or 12?


I think it was the 11th, but I feel like it opened a few hours early this morning.


----------



## katyringo

BecBennett said:


> I think it was the 11th, but I feel like it opened a few hours early this morning.


What I have been noticing is that the date opens on the calendar, but for most of the places actual dinning times don't populate until 6am.


----------



## BecBennett

katyringo said:


> What I have been noticing is that the date opens on the calendar, but for most of the places actual dinning times don't populate until 6am.


I think you're right.


----------



## katyringo

6:05am and world of color dessert party for October 12 (Wednesday) didn't drop. Never got a dinning alert they opened either.. 

So now I play the stalking game. Why Disney.. why?!!!


----------



## BecBennett

katyringo said:


> 6:05am and world of color dessert party for October 12 (Wednesday) didn't drop. Never got a dinning alert they opened either..
> 
> So now I play the stalking game. Why Disney.. why?!!!


yeah that's weird. I can see availability on October 8th, but that's it


----------



## katyringo

BecBennett said:


> yeah that's weird. I can see availability on October 8th, but that's it


I booked wine country as a back up dinning package but will keep watching and have mouse dinning set..


----------



## Cal-Pie

katyringo said:


> 6:05am and world of color dessert party for October 12 (Wednesday) didn't drop. Never got a dinning alert they opened either..
> 
> So now I play the stalking game. Why Disney.. why?!!!


Up until a couple weeks ago, I felt like the dessert party was the only thing consistently dropping at a normal time, now chaos, so frustrating!


----------



## katyringo

I am going to document my experience with reservations as I am "in it" right now. I have 7 days of reservations to book.  I have dinning alerts set. 

Day one I was going for Goofy's kitchen. No problem. Those don't usually "sell out". 

Day two I wanted world of color dessert party and lamplight lounge. Dessert party never loaded. No dinning alert. I am checking in often.. nada a day later.  Lamplight no issue getting the time I wanted. Booked story tellers dinner as back up for world of color.  

Day three(today): I was a bit nervous going into this day. I was going for plaza inn breakfast with Minnie. It's been booking up quickly and not always dropping on time. I had app and computer up this morning and right at 8am I clicked the time I wanted on the app and was able to book successfully! I am also wanting to book droid and light saber for this day, but as of now reservations for those only go through October 1st.  I also snagged an Ogas for 930pm. Not sure I will keep this. I've been to Ogas several times on both coasts but I feel like my son would love the DJ. 

Tomorrow I didn't plan to book anything, but I'm going to make a lamplight lunch. Because I haven't been able to get the dessert party yet. If I can't get the dessert party I don't want reservations for lunch and dinner in the same day. (See day two..)

 So right now my biggest frustration is that Disney hasn't released things I am wanting to book.


----------



## KK505

We have had some change of plans. I have a BB Fantasmic reservation for two on Sunday 9/18 at 4:50 for the first show. Happy to try to arrange a coordinated release so someone else can maybe get a little pixie dust and snag it. I also have a trader Sam reservation for three on Wednesday 9/21 at 2:50 also up for grabs.


----------



## BecBennett

katyringo said:


> I am going to document my experience with reservations as I am "in it" right now. I have 7 days of reservations to book.  I have dinning alerts set.
> 
> Day one I was going for Goofy's kitchen. No problem. Those don't usually "sell out".
> 
> Day two I wanted world of color dessert party and lamplight lounge. Dessert party never loaded. No dinning alert. I am checking in often.. nada a day later.  Lamplight no issue getting the time I wanted. Booked story tellers dinner as back up for world of color.
> 
> Day three(today): I was a bit nervous going into this day. I was going for plaza inn breakfast with Minnie. It's been booking up quickly and not always dropping on time. I had app and computer up this morning and right at 8am I clicked the time I wanted on the app and was able to book successfully! I am also wanting to book droid and light saber for this day, but as of now reservations for those only go through October 1st.  I also snagged an Ogas for 930pm. Not sure I will keep this. I've been to Ogas several times on both coasts but I feel like my son would love the DJ.
> 
> Tomorrow I didn't plan to book anything, but I'm going to make a lamplight lunch. Because I haven't been able to get the dessert party yet. If I can't get the dessert party I don't want reservations for lunch and dinner in the same day. (See day two..)
> 
> So right now my biggest frustration is that Disney hasn't released things I am wanting to book.


October 14th Dessert Parties have dropped!


----------



## katyringo

BecBennett said:


> October 14th Dessert Parties have dropped!


Yes! Got one! Wonder why the 12th never opened?


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Not seeing Fantasmic packages for Oct 14th other than Hungry Bear... been poised and ready to grab that premium River Belle too! Ugh, come on Disney!


----------



## Jrog92

Has anyone experienced being kicked out of the app and having to sign back in as you're trying to book a restaurant time? Makes a huge difference when everything sells out in seconds (Ogas)... Any way to prevent this? I was logged in as usual and don't understand any reason why it would've kicked me.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

If the Fantasmic packages haven't dropped by now then chances are they won't today, right? I'm so mad haha!


----------



## BecBennett

Jrog92 said:


> Has anyone experienced being kicked out of the app and having to sign back in as you're trying to book a restaurant time? Makes a huge difference when everything sells out in seconds (Ogas)... Any way to prevent this? I was logged in as usual and don't understand any reason why it would've kicked me.


Yes, it did tonight and I'm pretty sure that happened to me last night too. Luckily for me I don't think I'm booking anything too difficult.



TikiTikiFan said:


> If the Fantasmic packages haven't dropped by now then chances are they won't today, right? I'm so mad haha!


Not necessarily   I've got an alert set up for Fantasmic packages though, and nothing has come through yet.


----------



## katyringo

TikiTikiFan said:


> Not seeing Fantasmic packages for Oct 14th other than Hungry Bear... been poised and ready to grab that premium River Belle too! Ugh, come on Di





katyringo said:


> I am going to document my experience with reservations as I am "in it" right now. I have 7 days of reservations to book.  I have dinning alerts set.
> 
> Day one I was going for Goofy's kitchen. No problem. Those don't usually "sell out".
> 
> Day two I wanted world of color dessert party and lamplight lounge. Dessert party never loaded. No dinning alert. I am checking in often.. nada a day later.  Lamplight no issue getting the time I wanted. Booked story tellers dinner as back up for world of color.
> 
> Day three(today): I was a bit nervous going into this day. I was going for plaza inn breakfast with Minnie. It's been booking up quickly and not always dropping on time. I had app and computer up this morning and right at 8am I clicked the time I wanted on the app and was able to book successfully! I am also wanting to book droid and light saber for this day, but as of now reservations for those only go through October 1st.  I also snagged an Ogas for 930pm. Not sure I will keep this. I've been to Ogas several times on both coasts but I feel like my son would love the DJ.
> 
> Tomorrow I didn't plan to book anything, but I'm going to make a lamplight lunch. Because I haven't been able to get the dessert party yet. If I can't get the dessert party I don't want reservations for lunch and dinner in the same day. (See day two..)
> 
> So right now my biggest frustration is that Disney hasn't released things I am wanting to book.


Day 4 was a doozie! I was simply just going to make a lamplight lounge back up today, but got a wild idea to try for a trader Sams for just me. (Not the family's style). But I want to see it. So I counted down the seconds and I wanted a late night time after our time at the parks. I got it!!!
but as I confirmed It, my phone started going off with dinning alerts that the dessert part was open for October 14th. I originally wanted the party on the 12th, but it never opened.  So I booked for the 14th!  However, I learned something new. You can't use a gift card to book the WOC dessert party! No big deal I'll save my gift card for the parks!  Even I learn new things about Disneyland!

Now our first day in the parks we will just have lunch at lamplight and who knows about world of color?!? We will now do the dessert party on our second DCA day.

Tomorrow is my Fantasmic day.  They have yet to release blue bayou for October which is what I really want.. but my plan tomorrow is to try quickly for the BB just in case and then book hungry bear as a back up.  I'll be making a regular blue bayou reservation as some point too. We want to eat there one way or another.

I am doing all these through the App. I quickly use the search function to find the place. I have my computer up as a back up but I'm finding the app to be very smooth. I have Face ID so it logs me in quick.

Am I a bit crazy? Yes!


----------



## Cal-Pie

katyringo said:


> You can't use a gift card to book the WOC dessert party! No big deal I'll save my gift card for the parks! Even I learn new things about Disneyland!


This must have changed really recently. I just bought I gift card to cover mine, (I'll be booking next week) and I checked the website to make sure it was possible before I bought the card. They must have figured out that it's complicated to refund a gift card if you cancel. Like you say, not a big deal. I'm sure I can find another way to spend mine.


----------



## Jrog92

BecBennett said:


> Yes, it did tonight and I'm pretty sure that happened to me last night too. Luckily for me I don't think I'm booking anything too difficult.
> 
> 
> Not necessarily   I've got an alert set up for Fantasmic packages though, and nothing has come through yet.


Did you find any way to avoid the app or site from logging you out?


----------



## katyringo

Cal-Pie said:


> This must have changed really recently. I just bought I gift card to cover mine, (I'll be booking next week) and I checked the website to make sure it was possible before I bought the card. They must have figured out that it's complicated to refund a gift card if you cancel. Like you say, not a big deal. I'm sure I can find another way to spend mine.


So I was using the app/mobile so maybe you can use one online through PC browser?!?  But I've been having more luck with the app and mobile while the website seems much more glitchy for me.


----------



## Cal-Pie

katyringo said:


> So I was using the app/mobile so maybe you can use one online through PC browser?!?  But I've been having more luck with the app and mobile while the website seems much more glitchy for me.


I attempted a dummy booking on both the app and website, neither would accept a gc, but I know the option was there about a week ago when I checked the website. I haven't been having good luck with the app OR website, both are even glitchier than usual.


----------



## kirstyfly

katyringo said:


> Yes! Got one! Wonder why the 12th never opened


Yay you got one.

I also went and got one when I saw this message.

Now I also have a double booking for WOC dessert party and Fantasmic on the same night.   (do I keep my Oct 12 storytellers dinner in the hope that they drop WOC dessert party on the 12 or do you reckon there is no WOC on the 12?). 

I am going to have to cancel one of the bookings and try for another night for the other show.

What are you doing to me Disney mucking with my plans which took me ages to figure out.


----------



## katyringo

kirstyfly said:


> Yay you got one.
> 
> I also went and got one when I saw this message.
> 
> Now I also have a double booking for WOC dessert party and Fantasmic on the same night.   (do I keep my Oct 12 storytellers dinner in the hope that they drop WOC dessert party on the 12 or do you reckon there is no WOC on the 12?).
> 
> I am going to have to cancel one of the bookings and try for another night for the other show.
> 
> What are you doing to me Disney mucking with my plans which took me ages to figure out.


I feel this!! We don't have hoppers tho, so no Fantasmic conflict. I'm worried they are having  something random the 12th and will close early.. which would bum me out but I'm not shelling out the $$ for the hopper.


----------



## BecBennett

katyringo said:


> I feel this!! We don't have hoppers tho, so no Fantasmic conflict. I'm worried they are having  something random the 12th and will close early.. which would bum me out but I'm not shelling out the $$ for the hopper.


Oh wow, I hope not   I don't have a hopper either, and if this happens I will be super bummed! I only have 4 days in the parks + OBB, so I'd be disappointed if my time was cut short.

I'm also aiming for a BB Fantasmic package for the 15th, so good luck to you too!


In other news, I'm still getting logged out during the dining reservation process.


----------



## BecBennett

Still nothing for Fantasmic


----------



## katyringo

BecBennett said:


> Still nothing for Fantasmic


Hungry bear is open!


----------



## katyringo

Day 5: this was an Fantasmic day. I want the blue bayou package. It continues to not open up. Someone mentioned that maybe they wouldn't open those up until August 27th. That could make sense.  I don't think riverbelle has dropped yet either.  Knowing it would most likely not open I went for the hungry bear on-the-go package and got it and did some refreshing just in case BB came up.  Never did and never has for october.

I also booked a regular BB lunch. I don't really plan to keep it, but I'm holding onto options right now until Disney releases everything.

Tomorrow day 6 (I am making 8 days total) I am going for Princess Breakfast.

If you are saying to yourself "wow they are doing a lot.." the answer is "yes we are." We have 7 nights at DLH and we like to have a sit down most days and love character meals.


----------



## BecBennett

But I don't want Hungry bear!!


----------



## katyringo

BecBennett said:


> But I don't want Hungry bear!!


Well me either but it's my back up plan..


----------



## jenergy

What's up with dining reservations opening at 5 am PST!? I didn't get my fantasmic dining package because I tried at 5:45 and was too late. Tried today at 5:15 for the day we're leaving and they were there but we won't be


----------



## katyringo

jenergy said:


> What's up with dining reservations opening at 5 am PST!? I didn't get my fantasmic dining package because I tried at 5:45 and was too late. Tried today at 5:15 for the day we're leaving and they were there but we won't be


Hummm they didn't open until 6Pst for me this morning.. 

If you were going for the blue bayou or Riverbelle they haven't opened at all for October. It says no times found because they haven't been loaded. Only hungry bear opened this morning.


----------



## jenergy

katyringo said:


> Hummm they didn't open until 6Pst for me this morning..
> 
> If you were going for the blue bayou or Riverbelle they haven't opened at all for October. It says no times found because they haven't been loaded. Only hungry bear opened this morning.


River Belle package for 10/15 was definitely there. I got all the way to the reservation confirmation page but didn't finish it because I couldn't use it. All of my reservations I got before 6 AM from 10/12-10/14


----------



## katyringo

jenergy said:


> River Belle package for 10/15 was definitely there. I got all the way to the reservation confirmation page but didn't finish it because I couldn't use it. All of my reservations I got before 6 AM from 10/12-10/14


Oh wow! Good to know! Seems to be the BB one that hasn't loaded then! Strange. None of them opened for me before 6am.


----------



## jenergy

katyringo said:


> Oh wow! Good to know! Seems to be the BB one that hasn't loaded then! Strange. None of them opened for me before 6am.


That's really weird! And not fair! I should have checked yesterday when I woke up but was like "they're probably just dropping 5 mins early" and then checked at 5:45 and they were already sold out for 10/14. Such a bummer. This is a screenshot for the res I made this morning at 5:17.


----------



## katyringo

jenergy said:


> That's really weird! And not fair! I should have checked yesterday when I woke up but was like "they're probably just dropping 5 mins early" and then checked at 5:45 and they were already sold out for 10/14. Such a bummer. This is a screenshot for the res I made this morning at 5:17.


The plot thickens..


----------



## Sjwillia

I wish I knew how people get reservations at the 60 day mark before 6:00 PST.  I have been trying daily for weeks.  Sometimes as early as 4:00 AM and NOTHING ever loads until right at 6:00 AM for me.  And then Fantasmic shows nothing available except Hungry Bear.  As my dates get closer I am starting to panic a little bit about getting the few reservations I want.


----------



## brightlined

jenergy said:


> That's really weird! And not fair! I should have checked yesterday when I woke up but was like "they're probably just dropping 5 mins early" and then checked at 5:45 and they were already sold out for 10/14. Such a bummer. This is a screenshot for the res I made this morning at 5:17.


Did you book that via the website or the app?


----------



## jenergy

brightlined said:


> Did you book that via the website or the app?


I made the 5:17 reservation today on the app, but I made reservations on Saturday on both the website and the app at 5:55 AM.
I assumed everyone could access them since obviously people are getting in before me still. It's weird that it's only some people. And annoying.


----------



## brightlined

jenergy said:


> I made the 5:17 reservation today on the app, but I made reservations on Saturday on both the website and the app at 5:55 AM.
> I assumed everyone could access them since obviously people are getting in before me still. It's weird that it's only some people. And annoying.


So weird. The only thing I can think of - I'm wondering if they might have a misconfigured server.

(Warning: tech answer.)

Usually, systems like this use something called a "load balancer" to handle traffic. Multiple servers run the same functionality, and you're essentially "assigned" to one specific server when you visit.

In this case, for example, if one of those servers were set to WDW's launch time by accident, that would explain why some people could access it at 3am and others can't. It would essentially be like winning a small lottery - you'd have to luck out to catch that specific server. (And, off-hand, I can't think of any way to play this lottery multiple times - maybe if you clear your cookies on each attempt.)

Just a theory.


----------



## jenergy

brightlined said:


> So weird. The only thing I can think of - I'm wondering if they might have a misconfigured server.
> 
> (Warning: tech answer.)
> 
> Usually, systems like this use something called a "load balancer" to handle traffic. Multiple servers run the same functionality, and you're essentially "assigned" to one specific server when you visit.
> 
> In this case, for example, if one of those servers were set to WDW's launch time by accident, that would explain why some people could access it at 3am and others can't. It would essentially be like winning a small lottery - you'd have to luck out to catch that specific server. (And, off-hand, I can't think of any way to play this lottery multiple times - maybe if you clear your cookies on each attempt.)
> 
> Just a theory.


Could it be a regional server thing? It would be weird to win that lottery all 3 days I tried, wouldn't it?


----------



## twodogs

I was booking last week for October. Every day that I tried, certain things were available before 6am, but generally only on the website version.  The app continously gave me an error (even though the date was "blue" on the calendar) until right at 6am. By then, many things were long gone.  I think this system (or non-system as the case is) is terrible.  I am a planner, and I will get up early, stay up late, set a stop watch, whatever, but please tell me what I need to do and then follow through on your end, Disney.  This whip-sawing around is frustrating for all of us.  I missed my BB opportunity because I thought, it can't be opening early every day....


----------



## brightlined

jenergy said:


> Could it be a regional server thing? It would be weird to win that lottery all 3 days I tried, wouldn't it?


Possibly, but I'd be a little surprised. The system at my company had east coast and west coast servers - it'd be a decent bet that Disney has theirs in California and Florida. But it's not out of the question that they might have proxies throughout the country. (I was East Coast when I booked mine last month, and it was 6am for me.)

If I were guessing - our system used a session cookie to keep someone on the same server for the duration of whatever they were doing. If Disney's system somehow kept the session open for a much longer period of time than normal, or used a browser/app cookie to keep you pointing at that server, that might explain it. Disney's been caching more things (and longer) than they used to.

But, honestly, you could have just gotten lucky those three days.

The truth is - we're such a small sample size that it could be anything. Any one of us could try it at 3am and get lucky. (In a work situation, this is where I would start collecting feedback about people's experiences and see if there were any commonalities.)


If I were aiming to test this out, I think my next plan of attack would be to get up at 5am and open up multiple (different) browsers in and out of incognito mode (maybe even on different computers/tablets) to see if one of them might give me early access.


----------



## sweethannah

Anyone in the Park need a table for 2 or 3 for Trader Sam's at 435? Tried to cancel it the day before but its 24hrs not the day before despite the vague description of the cancellation policy.


----------



## kirstyfly

it's sure is  fun and games isn't it trying to get the reservations we need.

I check at 3.00am PST (it's 10:00pm here and I am still up so it's not a pain to check for me). I then go to bed to get a bit of sleep and wake up for the 6:00am drop)

I wake up at 12.50 am here in New Zealand which gives me time to have my eyes open and computer ready for 1.00 am (6am PST) time. 

I have been getting my reservations at this time for what is open. They do however go very fast for the times. 

I just take the time that shows and can't be to picky not exactly the time I would like but at least it is a time. 

BBB who knows what is going on with that.


----------



## Liane CR

Just want to amplify a trick for using the dining reservation tracking websites.  Someone posted this upthread or on a different thread and I wanted to report on it working for me too.  To get the dining reservation alerts as a text, try using your phone number as an email.   Google 'mobile gateway addresses' to find the email for your carrier.  For example, I use tmobile and the email is your phone number*@tmomail.net   *I was able to verify it and everything.  Now on to stalking BB Fantasmic! packages!


----------



## RoseColored97

katyringo said:


> Day 5: this was an Fantasmic day. I want the blue bayou package. It continues to not open up. Someone mentioned that maybe they wouldn't open those up until August 27th. That could make sense.  I don't think riverbelle has dropped yet either.  Knowing it would most likely not open I went for the hungry bear on-the-go package and got it and did some refreshing just in case BB came up.  Never did and never has for october.
> 
> I also booked a regular BB lunch. I don't really plan to keep it, but I'm holding onto options right now until Disney releases everything.
> 
> Tomorrow day 6 (I am making 8 days total) I am going for Princess Breakfast.
> 
> If you are saying to yourself "wow they are doing a lot.." the answer is "yes we are." We have 7 nights at DLH and we like to have a sit down most days and love character meals.


We love doing sit downs, too! Makes things so easy to plan. I wouldn't say what you have for dining is a lot at all, especially considering you only have one per day. That is very reasonable.

We really enjoy doing a big meal for lunch and then having something small for dinner and dessert later in the evening. That's our usual formula for booking things.

Thanks for sharing your experience. I'm looking forward to when we can book in a few weeks. I still haven't heard anything about dining reservation perks for onsite guests. We're staying at the Grand Californian in October and then Disneyland Hotel Club Level over New Years' Eve.


----------



## MonocularVision

Mentions of load balancers? What’s next? Docker? Crazy.


----------



## BecBennett

sweethannah said:


> Anyone in the Park need a table for 2 or 3 for Trader Sam's at 435? Tried to cancel it the day before but its 24hrs not the day before despite the vague description of the cancellation policy.


It's probably too late to be of any help, but did you try modifying the booking first to be more than 24 hours out, and then cancelling it?


----------



## starlite_

I'm gonna give a wild guess without anything to back it up really. But what language on the disney website do folks having trouble seeing reservations have? Cause I remember I couldn't see some options if I was on EN (canada) vs EN (usa).


----------



## katyringo

Day 6: things 100% opened on the website early this morning. A mouse dinning alert woke me up at 3:53 PST time.  I was able to get online and book the princess breakfast. I also booked droid and savi's. They are now open for October.

Editing to add: everything for 60 days out today seems to have opened if using the website. It's currently 4am pst. They are not open on the app.


----------



## katyringo

Kinda trippy but online, 4:15am...
Im seeing traders sams, Fantasmic premium.... all the hard to gets.


----------



## katyringo

However.... The blue bayou fantasmic still shows nothing for me.


----------



## BecBennett

weird. I'm more inclined to book premium riverbelle over hungry bear, so I'm off to check it out as a back up...


----------



## BecBennett

Nope, nothing   I'm guessing either those with dining alerts may have gotten to them, or like mentioned it depends on what server you're in. However I tried firefox and chrome, both normally and incognito and still nothing.


----------



## onlyzuul

katyringo said:


> Kinda trippy but online, 4:15am...
> Im seeing traders sams, Fantasmic premium.... all the hard to gets.


Which Fantasmic premium? And for Sunday Oct 16th?
I have email alerts set up with mousehunter and paid text alerts from mouse watcher and have no emails/text as of 5:40AM PST.


----------



## katyringo

onlyzuul said:


> Which Fantasmic premium? And for Sunday Oct 16th?
> I have email alerts set up with mousehunter and paid text alerts from mouse watcher and have no emails/text as of 5:40AM PST.


Yes the 16th. The Riverbelle premium was open. Saw it with my own eyes. Could have clicked it.


----------



## katyringo

The alerts I got early  this morning were Savi's..

But then it's when I got to looking I found the others opened and was able to book princess breakfast. 

I had an alert for princess breakfast too.. but I didn't get the alert until now (6am) even though it was open earlier.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Wait so you're all saying Fantasmic packages DID release for 10/14 and 10/15??? Because I was up at like 3AM both nights and stayed up until 6AM and kept an eye both days and nothing showed up... I paid for dining alert texts and haven't received anything..!!

ETA: I've been hunting for the River Belle premium package.


----------



## katyringo

Ri


TikiTikiFan said:


> Wait so you're all saying Fantasmic packages DID release for 10/14 and 10/15??? Because I was up at like 3AM both nights and stayed up until 6AM and kept an eye both days and nothing showed up... I paid for dining alert texts and haven't received anything..!!
> 
> ETA: I've been hunting for the River Belle premium package.


Riverbell was deff open. I don't think blue bayou did.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

katyringo said:


> Ri
> 
> Riverbell was deff open. I don't think blue bayou did.


That's really frustrating they released it a random time and not at the usual one. None of my dining alerts went off either.


----------



## RoseColored97

TikiTikiFan said:


> That's really frustrating they released it a random time and not at the usual one. None of my dining alerts went off either.



I'm curious if others saw the premium package pop up on the site? It's weird that multiple people didn't get a text about it.


----------



## katyringo

Here is my proof from this morning. You can see the time on my phone is 6:11am... that is CENTRAL time which is 2 hours ahead of Disneyland.

Here is what I have noticed about the dinning alerts. Maybe it is their software but there have been a few things open before 6am and the alert didn't come until after 6am. I was able to book the princess breakfast this morning before 6am but didn't get alerts until after. This morning only things on the website were showing early.. the app still said unavailable.


----------



## MikeRx

I got an alert this evening for the WOC dessert party, 8pm, Sunday, Sept 4th. It was a few hours ago and still showing. We‘ve decided to keep it simple this trip and keep our Napa Rose at 7p. We will catch WOC with the dessert party in December.


----------



## katyringo

It's 3:51 am pst and once again I can book on the website but not the app.  Today is day 7 and my original plan was to not have a reservation for today. But I booked a Blue bayou lunch because if we cannot get a reservation for the blue bayou fantasmic on our Fantasmic day I would still like to eat there.


----------



## katyringo

My theory was correct again this morning. I was able to book on the website before 6am. I'm not sure exactly what time they opened on the website but my guess is 3am.  However nothing opened on the app until 6am and dinning alerts didn't come through until 6am.


----------



## onlyzuul

katyringo said:


> My theory was correct again this morning. I was able to book on the website before 6am. I'm not sure exactly what time they opened on the website but my guess is 3am.  However nothing opened on the app until 6am and dinning alerts didn't come through until 6am.


Same here.

My trip dates are Sat Oct 15th thru Tuesday Oct 18th. So far I have been able to book really good times for Trader Sam's, Lamplight lounge, WOC Dessert Party, Carthay Circle, Blue Bayou (standard), and Hungry Bear Fantasmic (easiest) as a backup incase Blue Bayou Fantasmic never drops.

Anyways, just a tip for others- all the reservations I got so far were dropped sometime between 5:50AM-5:55AM PST on the website.

Also, my alerts for these reservations didn't come on my phone until 6AM on the dot. So if anyone is contemplating a paid alert service, they are really only worth it after the 60 days for when people drop their existing reservations.


----------



## CO2CA

katyringo said:


> My theory was correct again this morning. I was able to book on the website before 6am. I'm not sure exactly what time they opened on the website but my guess is 3am.  However nothing opened on the app until 6am and dinning alerts didn't come through until 6am.


I was on there as well today right at 3AM PST and nothing came up until 6am…


----------



## ColoradoLime

Currently frustrated with the fact that when I make dining reservations my info populates with my old phone number, yet the only phone number saved under my profile is my current one.  Slows down my reservation process and every millisecond counts!!


----------



## kirstyfly

I wasn't planning on booking anything this morning but when I was in bed last night I couldn't actually sleep.

So on the off change I looked at my app to see if i could get a Trader Sams dinner reservation and low and behold I was able to get Monday October 17th at 6.05pm.

The PST I have no idea what it was but it wasn't even 11pm here in New Zealand.


----------



## superme80

My friend got us the Princess Breakfast and Lamplighters these past 2 days. We live in California, and she sets her alarm for around 5:45 am to start booking.


----------



## mom23boyz

Two questions...how do we know if Fantasmic is even showing on the night we make a reservation?  I'm booking for Oct 18-20 and don't see any schedules up yet.

Also, where on the app do you make dining reservations...I cannot find it anywhere on my phone, only my laptop.


----------



## sophy1996

mom23boyz said:


> Also, where on the app do you make dining reservations...I cannot find it anywhere on my phone, only my laptop.



Hit the circled + in the center bottom. The first choice is Check Dining Availability.


----------



## katyringo

mom23boyz said:


> Two questions...how do we know if Fantasmic is even showing on the night we make a reservation?  I'm booking for Oct 18-20 and don't see any schedules up yet.
> 
> Also, where on the app do you make dining reservations...I cannot find it anywhere on my phone, only my laptop.


So I mean technically the show calendar isn't out for October.. but the dinning reservations give us a clue as well as the September calendar. 

Right now the pattern for September and the pattern hungry bear package is following is that Fantasmic will be shown Friday-Sunday:


----------



## mom23boyz

Thank you for the help.  So if we are only there on a Wednesday and Thursday night, what evening entertainment options are there in October if we aren't doing the Halloween party?


----------



## katyringo

mom23boyz said:


> Thank you for the help.  So if we are only there on a Wednesday and Thursday night, what evening entertainment options are there in October if we aren't doing the Halloween party?


World of color *should show nightly on nights without Halloween parties. though they haven't released the dessert party of October 10 and 12th. Halloween screen projection without fireworks will be on week nights in Disneyland.


----------



## kirstyfly

mom23boyz said:


> Two questions...how do we know if Fantasmic is even showing on the night we make a reservation?  I'm booking for Oct 18-20 and don't see any schedules up yet.
> 
> Also, where on the app do you make dining reservations...I cannot find it anywhere on my phone, only my laptop.


I am going on Weekends only to be on the safe side.


----------



## katyringo

Day 8 (final day!): it's 3:40 am pst and I was able to book our storytellers brunch on the website. I can see openings for trader sams and all other places. Only on the website. 

So that's three days in a row (I didn't check before) that I have been able to book before 6am by using the website. 

All my reservations are made! Still hoping for that blue bayou fantasmic but I have both Riverbelle lunch and hungry bear on-the-go booked and will decide which one to keep if I can't get blue bayou. 

Over the 8 days I didn't really encounter any glitches. The first 5 days i used the app right at 6am and never had an issue getting what I wanted included oga's and trader Sams though for those two I had less time choices at 6am..

Then after reading here I decided to try the website earlier in the morning that last 3  days and I have been able to book before 6am..


----------



## tikimao

With about three weeks or so until our trip, I'm tempted to dump all the dining reservations I got and stick with quick service. We couldn't get some of our top choices at all, and the ones we did, were only at times that, after talking it through, won't work (BB dinner at 8:50? our kid will be a mess). 

The whole dining was frustrating .... got online at 6am PST....just about everything taken. 

Anyone have experience with trying walk-ups at the big ones, like Trader Sam's, BB, Oga? That might be it for us...


----------



## starlite_

tikimao said:


> With about three weeks or so until our trip, I'm tempted to dump all the dining reservations I got and stick with quick service. We couldn't get some of our top choices at all, and the ones we did, were only at times that, after talking it through, won't work (BB dinner at 8:50? our kid will be a mess).
> 
> The whole dining was frustrating .... got online at 6am PST....just about everything taken.
> 
> Anyone have experience with trying walk-ups at the big ones, like Trader Sam's, BB, Oga? That might be it for us...


Set dining alerts and be ready during the last week and specially one or 2 days before. A bunch of dining gets released as ppl cancel reservations and their plans solidify. I cancelled like 10 reservations the week of our trip.


----------



## CO2CA

Are people getting into the system a back way? I have tried for the past month and have not been able to get into the reservations until right at 6am PST. It wouldn't make sense that some people consistently get put into the same lucky server for a week plus while others do not. Most things are still available at 6am, so it does make me wonder if there are many that are able to get in the "back way" to book before everyone else.


----------



## katyringo

CO2CA said:


> Are people getting into the system a back way? I have tried for the past month and have not been able to get into the reservations until right at 6am PST. It wouldn't make sense that some people consistently get put into the same lucky server for a week plus while others do not. Most things are still available at 6am, so it does make me wonder if there are many that are able to get in the "back way" to book before everyone else.


I have no idea how it's working for me. I'm simply using safari on my phone.


----------



## Disney0010

Just keep an eye out and check as you get closer. We’re going tomorrow through Monday and I had forgot to check for dining reservations. I did book places just in case but over the last two days I was able to get Carnation Cafe for lunch tomorrow, LL for brunch on Sunday, Carthay Circle lounge for cocktails and Wine Country Trattoria for dinner. All almost over the last few days. People are canceling at the last minute.



tikimao said:


> With about three weeks or so until our trip, I'm tempted to dump all the dining reservations I got and stick with quick service. We couldn't get some of our top choices at all, and the ones we did, were only at times that, after talking it through, won't work (BB dinner at 8:50? our kid will be a mess).
> 
> The whole dining was frustrating .... got online at 6am PST....just about everything taken.
> 
> Anyone have experience with trying walk-ups at the big ones, like Trader Sam's, BB, Oga? That might be it for us...


----------



## Aptermatt

I'll be dropping an 8pm Napa Rose for Fri August 26 tonight or tomorrow if anyone wants to coordinate.


----------



## Jrog92

What's the verdict today? I'm on my PC in incognito mode, but nothing has dropped yet (5:55am). I wish we could figure out how some people are getting early access!!!


----------



## Britrawr

This is probably a pretty dumb question, but for the dining packages do you need to go and check for availability on the website on the individual options or does it show when you just check the available dining on the app.


----------



## katyringo

Britrawr said:


> This is probably a pretty dumb question, but for the dining packages do you need to go and check for availability on the website on the individual options or does it show when you just check the available dining on the app.


Great question and something I was curious about too. I don't think we know. They haven't loaded in the blue bayou times. I just keep using the website. Maybe once the blue bayou ones open we will know!


----------



## Britrawr

I planned a trip I didn’t think we’d be going on and we’re only 35 days out so I’m compulsively checking. Never decide to go last minute even with a magic key lol


----------



## disneyerin

katyringo said:


> 6:05am and world of color dessert party for October 12 (Wednesday) didn't drop. Never got a dinning alert they opened either..
> 
> So now I play the stalking game. Why Disney.. why?!!!



I'm into my 4th (one more day to go) day of making reservations. Well....actually the 4th day was over as of 6:05...
Up at 2:50am everyday (*just in case*) and then making myself stay awake, just to be absolutely certain, until 6:10.
The hallucinations should begin any time now.

After going to Disneyland for 50 years I can safely say that the park has found it's way to crazy town.


----------



## onlyzuul

katyringo said:


> Great question and something I was curious about too. I don't think we know. They haven't loaded in the blue bayou times. I just keep using the website. Maybe once the blue bayou ones open we will know!


Not sure if this is known to all following this thread but heads up- Blue Bayou Fantastic reservations have been dropping like crazy the past few days per my alerts/research. I am waiting for October but so far there has been a lot of action around late August through mid September. Latest dates so far I have seen is the 16th of September. I think the October dates have been delayed since they have been switching over from same day upgrade requests for the package vs the reservation package switchover that happens at the end of August.


----------



## onlyzuul

Britrawr said:


> This is probably a pretty dumb question, but for the dining packages do you need to go and check for availability on the website on the individual options or does it show when you just check the available dining on the app.


I have seen reservations on both the app and website. You just need to search for and be sure you are on the "Fantastic! Dining Package" page. (IE you cannot reserve Blue Bayou Fantastic on the Blue Bayou reservation page)


----------



## disneyerin

katyringo said:


> Day 5: this was an Fantasmic day. I want the blue bayou package. It continues to not open up. Someone mentioned that maybe they wouldn't open those up until August 27th. That could make sense.  I don't think riverbelle has dropped yet either.  Knowing it would most likely not open I went for the hungry bear on-the-go package and got it and did some refreshing just in case BB came up.  Never did and never has for october.
> 
> I also booked a regular BB lunch. I don't really plan to keep it, but I'm holding onto options right now until Disney releases everything.
> 
> Tomorrow day 6 (I am making 8 days total) I am going for Princess Breakfast.
> 
> If you are saying to yourself "wow they are doing a lot.." the answer is "yes we are." We have 7 nights at DLH and we like to have a sit down most days and love character meals.


Sounds like an absolutely fabulous trip!


----------



## disneyerin

twodogs said:


> I was booking last week for October. Every day that I tried, certain things were available before 6am, but generally only on the website version.  The app continously gave me an error (even though the date was "blue" on the calendar) until right at 6am. By then, many things were long gone.  I think this system (or non-system as the case is) is terrible.  I am a planner, and I will get up early, stay up late, set a stop watch, whatever, but please tell me what I need to do and then follow through on your end, Disney.  This whip-sawing around is frustrating for all of us.  I missed my BB opportunity because I thought, it can't be opening early every day....



For those of you who are worried about getting a BB reservation (I just tried for the regular dinner), I urge you to sign up for dining alerts.
I used Mouse Watchers and they were (and are) fabulous. I signed up for two places but the other vendor never sent any notifications.

So, I was at the computer at 5:59am and pressed "Select Times" the _second_ it turned 6:00. Only one opening was left for a time that was not even near what we wanted but I snagged it.
I felt SO disappointed.
But then, my texts and emails started to go crazy. Between 6:08 and 7am a total of 15 (maybe more) openings popped up. More throughout the day. And they are still coming!
*And*, I got our first choice!
So I HIGHLY recommend you do this if you want a reservation at BB. Like I said, I only tried for the regular dinner.

Also, it hasn't worked that well for any other dining reservation, just BB so far.
Good Luck!


----------



## katyringo

onlyzuul said:


> Not sure if this is known to all following this thread but heads up- Blue Bayou Fantastic reservations have been dropping like crazy the past few days per my alerts/research. I am waiting for October but so far there has been a lot of action around late August through mid September. Latest dates so far I have seen is the 16th of September. I think the October dates have been delayed since they have been switching over from same day upgrade requests for the package vs the reservation package switchover that happens at the end of August.


Thank you for this. I'm kinda wondering if October won't drop around the 27th when they say the switch happens. I have dinning alerts set and I'm checking a few times a day for our October date (October 15th).


----------



## Aptermatt

Sadly my wife won't be joining me this weekend at DLR. I have a handful of ADRs for 2, most of which I'm still going to enjoy. Should I modify down to 1 if available? And if not, will keeping the booking for 2 be an issue?

Thanks!


----------



## helenk

Aptermatt said:


> Sadly my wife won't be joining me this weekend at DLR. I have a handful of ADRs for 2, most of which I'm still going to enjoy. Should I modify down to 1 if available? And if not, will keeping the booking for 2 be an issue?
> 
> Thanks!


Just change to 1 person when you check in online. I had people in my party back out because they weren't feeling well or tired. I do the online check in and put 1 Guest. I have never had an issue


----------



## serendipityaey

This November we will have 13 people in our extended group. I think Oga’s is our only must. Are we able to make a reservation for 13 at Oga’s (if I can get it)? We might do a character breakfast but I’m able to see right now we can do plaza inn for the farthest day out. The other one I’d like is Lamplight Lounge. Anyone know if we can do 13 there? Thank you!


----------



## BecBennett

serendipityaey said:


> This November we will have 13 people in our extended group. I think Oga’s is our only must. Are we able to make a reservation for 13 at Oga’s (if I can get it)? We might do a character breakfast but I’m able to see right now we can do plaza inn for the farthest day out. The other one I’d like is Lamplight Lounge. Anyone know if we can do 13 there? Thank you!


I think you need to call for groups bigger than 8.



disneyerin said:


> I'm into my 4th (one more day to go) day of making reservations. Well....actually the 4th day was over as of 6:05...
> Up at 2:50am everyday (*just in case*) and then making myself stay awake, just to be absolutely certain, until 6:10.
> The hallucinations should begin any time now.
> 
> After going to Disneyland for 50 years I can safely say that the park has found it's way to crazy town.


Wow, that's dedication


----------



## katyringo

Where art thou Blue bayou fantasmic packages for October.... where art thou...


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

BecBennett said:


> I think you need to call for groups bigger than 8.
> 
> 
> Wow, that's dedication


We were lucky enough to make 2 separate reservations for a party of 5 for our large group last trip-but calling makes a lot of sense, thanks.

I made reservations for a late October trip the last few days and got mostly what I wanted except Oga's and the Fantasmic packages were gone real quick.


----------



## katyringo

Elk Grove Chris said:


> We were lucky enough to make 2 separate reservations for a party of 5 for our large group last trip-but calling makes a lot of sense, thanks.
> 
> I made reservations for a late October trip the last few days and got mostly what I wanted except Oga's and the Fantasmic packages were gone real quick.


As far as we all know the blue bayou fantasmic packages have not dropped for November. The hungry bear one and the premium Riverbelle go super fast. You can also make a regular riverbell reservation because for that one you just your server to upgrade at check in


----------



## Czardas

katyringo said:


> Where art thou Blue bayou fantasmic packages for October.... where art thou...


Two days ago, I got a heap of BB Fantasmic alerts for September 24th, which was the date I entered on the alert website. So they will drop eventually.


----------



## serendipityaey

BecBennett said:


> I think you need to call for groups bigger than 8.
> 
> 
> Wow, that's dedication



I didn’t go all the way through but it was letting me make a reservation for Plaza Inn for breakfast for 13 people. An 8am time showed up for 60 days out


----------



## starlite_

serendipityaey said:


> I didn’t go all the way through but it was letting me make a reservation for Plaza Inn for breakfast for 13 people. An 8am time showed up for 60 days out


Wouldn't it be dif for Oga's tho? 13 ppl is like 1/5 of the restaurant capacity. I know there are some places that only do a certain number of guests per reservation.


----------



## katyringo

Yesss. Thank you! I have alerts set!


Czardas said:


> Two days ago, I got a heap of BB Fantasmic alerts for September 24th, which was the date I entered on the alert website. So they will drop eventually.


----------



## serendipityaey

starlite_ said:


> Wouldn't it be dif for Oga's tho? 13 ppl is like 1/5 of the restaurant capacity. I know there are some places that only do a certain number of guests per reservation.



That’s what I was hoping but Oga’s res go so fast I was wondering if anyone had experience with this! It would make sense for plaza
Inn since it’s a buffet.

Update: website has specifics


----------



## kikismom

serendipityaey said:


> This November we will have 13 people in our extended group. I think Oga’s is our only must. Are we able to make a reservation for 13 at Oga’s (if I can get it)? We might do a character breakfast but I’m able to see right now we can do plaza inn for the farthest day out. The other one I’d like is Lamplight Lounge. Anyone know if we can do 13 there? Thank you!


We had a group of 9 on our last trip. I was logged in on both my husband and my profiles and split up the parties each time. I got most of the times fairly close to each other and then went to check in early to let them know we had a large party. I'll admit it was stressful but worked. 

I have so many reservations to get for our trip, I'm trying to break it up so I don't have multiple hard to get ones in the same day. I've been looking in the morning and see that I should be okay but also that could change at any time of course. We are going the first weekish of December. So far our breakfasts are Storytellers (was going to not do this one now that brunch isn't an option but decided to keep anyway), Minnie's at Plaza Inn, and River Belle Terrace, dinners are Goofy's Kitchen, Naples, Wine Country Trattoria, and Cafe Orleans (this would replace Blue Bayou). I am debating a swap of Storytellers to the Princess Breakfast if it gets good reviews around the time I make reservations. Or I just go full crazy and book them both and on our one day we have no breakfast plans that takes the slot. One of these days I'm going to go to DLR for two weeks so I can eat everything I want. It's so hard fitting everything in.


----------



## serendipityaey

kikismom said:


> We had a group of 9 on our last trip. I was logged in on both my husband and my profiles and split up the parties each time. I got most of the times fairly close to each other and then went to check in early to let them know we had a large party. I'll admit it was stressful but worked.
> 
> I have so many reservations to get for our trip, I'm trying to break it up so I don't have multiple hard to get ones in the same day. I've been looking in the morning and see that I should be okay but also that could change at any time of course. We are going the first weekish of December. So far our breakfasts are Storytellers (was going to not do this one now that brunch isn't an option but decided to keep anyway), Minnie's at Plaza Inn, and River Belle Terrace, dinners are Goofy's Kitchen, Naples, Wine Country Trattoria, and Cafe Orleans (this would replace Blue Bayou). I am debating a swap of Storytellers to the Princess Breakfast if it gets good reviews around the time I make reservations. Or I just go full crazy and book them both and on our one day we have no breakfast plans that takes the slot. One of these days I'm going to go to DLR for two weeks so I can eat everything I want. It's so hard fitting everything in.



I can definitely try this. Did you do this by checking at that 6am time?

We only really want a couple. Plaza inn for the little one’s first time, Oga’s and maybe LL


----------



## kikismom

serendipityaey said:


> I can definitely try this. Did you do this by checking at that 6am time?
> 
> We only really want a couple. Plaza inn for the little one’s first time, Oga’s and maybe LL


Yep, I did it at 6 each day. Plaza Inn was one of ours that we were able to get this way.


----------



## serendipityaey

Plaza Inn Breakfast and dessert packages will let me do all 13 at once!


----------



## Jrog92

Have Fantasmic ADRs dropped at all for October? Other than Hungry Bear? Has anyone been able to land a reservation?


----------



## katyringo

Jrog92 said:


> Have Fantasmic ADRs dropped at all for October? Other than Hungry Bear? Has anyone been able to land a reservation?


I do not think so. I mean you can book standard Riverbelle by just booking a reg reservation. But blue bayou hasn't dropped. The premium Riverbelle HAS dropped but they go super super fast.


----------



## Jrog92

katyringo said:


> I do not think so. I mean you can book standard Riverbelle by just booking a reg reservation. But blue bayou hasn't dropped. The premium Riverbelle HAS dropped but they go super super fast.


Do we know when the Premium Riverbelle package drops? Because I've been watching everyday at 6am, and they never open up. Is there a certain day and time they are released? Can anyone who has actually landed one of those reservations confirm their reservations are for October? I understand they go fast, but refreshing right at 6am should at least show something even if I'm not fast enough to get all the way through to the confirmation page before someone else.


----------



## katyringo

Jrog92 said:


> Do we know when the Premium Riverbelle package drops? Because I've been watching everyday at 6am, and they never open up. Is there a certain day and time they are released? Can anyone who has actually landed one of those reservations confirm their reservations are for October? I understand they go fast, but refreshing right at 6am should at least show something even if I'm not fast enough to get all the way through to the confirmation page before someone else.


So if you look through the last couple of pages they did open for at least October 15th but they dropped around 3-5am. I screen shot it a few pages back. Now they may not have released them past the 15th


----------



## Jrog92

katyringo said:


> So if you look through the last couple of pages they did open for at least October 15th but they dropped around 3-5am. I screen shot it a few pages back. Now they may not have released them past the 15th


Interesting... This past weekend each day the option to "search times" didn't even open until right at 6am, but clicking on it showed nothing. I literally watched the the button pop up, clicked on it immediately, and nothing. I can start watching earlier (like 3am), but the search times button is usually disabled until 6am. I'm really curious how anyone is having success, especially before 6am. I've been watching everyday (from both the app and PC) for two months and nothing has ever open for me before 6am.


----------



## Jrog92

disneyerin said:


> For those of you who are worried about getting a BB reservation (I just tried for the regular dinner), I urge you to sign up for dining alerts.
> I used Mouse Watchers and they were (and are) fabulous. I signed up for two places but the other vendor never sent any notifications.
> 
> So, I was at the computer at 5:59am and pressed "Select Times" the _second_ it turned 6:00. Only one opening was left for a time that was not even near what we wanted but I snagged it.
> I felt SO disappointed.
> But then, my texts and emails started to go crazy. Between 6:08 and 7am a total of 15 (maybe more) openings popped up. More throughout the day. And they are still coming!
> *And*, I got our first choice!
> So I HIGHLY recommend you do this if you want a reservation at BB. Like I said, I only tried for the regular dinner.
> 
> Also, it hasn't worked that well for any other dining reservation, just BB so far.
> Good Luck!


Which alert service did you use? I heard some are better than others, but no one will say which one actually works.


----------



## Jrog92

katyringo said:


> I have no idea how it's working for me. I'm simply using safari on my phone.


I guess I need to try with safari? Kind of weird some people are getting exclusive access when other people tried on those same days at the same time and had zero luck of anything open before 6am... I really wish I knew what the secret is, because with such limited spots, whoever gets early access is going to get those spots. Any of us who haven't been able to use that loophole are screwed and out of luck. It's just really unfair.


----------



## Jrog92

brightlined said:


> So weird. The only thing I can think of - I'm wondering if they might have a misconfigured server.
> 
> (Warning: tech answer.)
> 
> Usually, systems like this use something called a "load balancer" to handle traffic. Multiple servers run the same functionality, and you're essentially "assigned" to one specific server when you visit.
> 
> In this case, for example, if one of those servers were set to WDW's launch time by accident, that would explain why some people could access it at 3am and others can't. It would essentially be like winning a small lottery - you'd have to luck out to catch that specific server. (And, off-hand, I can't think of any way to play this lottery multiple times - maybe if you clear your cookies on each attempt.)
> 
> Just a theory.


Is it possible that only people on the East Coast or in other time zones than Pacific are able to book early? I've noticed that every person who claims to land reservations before 6am is in a different time zone than Pacific (usually around 6am their time, which is 3am our time). If clearing cookies doesn't work then how else can we try to land one of those lucky servers? Would using Safari rather than Chrome have anything to do with it? I've noticed those who ARE getting in early are swiping multiple rare reservations and then there's nothing left for those of us who can't get in until 6am. Leaving us with zero options or ability to book .


----------



## katyringo

Jrog92 said:


> I guess I need to try with safari? Kind of weird some people are getting exclusive access when other people tried on those same days at the same time and had zero luck of anything open before 6am... I really wish I knew what the secret is, because with such limited spots, whoever gets early access is going to get those spots. Any of us who haven't been able to use that loophole are screwed and out of luck. It's just really unfair.





Jrog92 said:


> Is it possible that only people on the East Coast or in other time zones than Pacific are able to book early? I've noticed that every person who claims to land reservations before 6am is in a different time zone than Pacific (usually around 6am their time, which is 3am our time). If clearing cookies doesn't work then how else can we try to land one of those lucky servers? Would using Safari rather than Chrome have anything to do with it? I've noticed those who ARE getting in early are swiping multiple rare reservations and then there's nothing left for those of us who can't get in until 6am. Leaving us with zero options or ability to book .


I'm in central.


----------



## alleighboo

Jrog92 said:


> Is it possible that only people on the East Coast or in other time zones than Pacific are able to book early? I've noticed that every person who claims to land reservations before 6am is in a different time zone than Pacific (usually around 6am their time, which is 3am our time). If clearing cookies doesn't work then how else can we try to land one of those lucky servers? Would using Safari rather than Chrome have anything to do with it? I've noticed those who ARE getting in early are swiping multiple rare reservations and then there's nothing left for those of us who can't get in until 6am. Leaving us with zero options or ability to book .


I am Eastern and every reservation I got dropped at 9am (6am pst) on the dot. Not a minute before. I was able to get everything I wanted, but it was all exactly at 9 am.


----------



## MikeRx

So, Tortilla Jo's has not released reservations beyond August 31st. I called and placed a reservation with them directly a few weeks ago, but have little faith that it will be honored. I was told that I would get a text confirming the reservation which did not. I may call back early next week.  The very nice person on the phone did ay that she thought they were releasing the reservations a week at a time now, but there is nothing for September 1 or 2....  I've seen the delay previously in the release of dates and times or number of gust quirks at TJs, but they resoled within 2 weeks of the dates, this delay seems odd.  

I guess I need to take my own advice from a previous post..."relax you can walk up at noon and maybe wait 5-10 minutes".

Excited to be returning to the DLR next weekend!
Mike


----------



## serendipityaey

Jrog92 said:


> Which alert service did you use? I heard some are better than others, but no one will say which one actually works.



I can’t remember if I’m allowed to post it! PM
me and I can let you know. Couldn’t even remember at first, had to search my emails.


----------



## RoseColored97

I already answered in my own post, but Riverbelle Terrace Premium dining reservations have opened up every day. Like I stated in that post, I am not going to say what date our reservation is for but the latter half of October has gone up consistently every single day.

The alert services will not catch when they are releasing, sorry to say. One of the reasons is that they don't have the actual designated "Fantasmic Premium River Belle Terrace" option to select for alerts. The second is that any alerts will notify you long after they have already been up and claimed on the site at least in my experience.


----------



## AJA55

Jrog92 said:


> I guess I need to try with safari? Kind of weird some people are getting exclusive access when other people tried on those same days at the same time and had zero luck of anything open before 6am... I really wish I knew what the secret is, because with such limited spots, whoever gets early access is going to get those spots. Any of us who haven't been able to use that loophole are screwed and out of luck. It's just really unfair.


I'm in Western time. And you have to understand that I tried for a few weeks to see (and sometimes get) the RB Premium package. But with no success.  Have you ever played the lottery? Same thing. It is simply the luck of the draw. 
Oh and a pinch of Disney stupid IT. For awhile I could not get in before 6AM Pacific. I have no idea how I was able to get in at 3AM when I need to. Again.....just dumb luck.


----------



## Jrog92

RoseColored97 said:


> I already answered in my own post, but Riverbelle Terrace Premium dining reservations have opened up every day. Like I stated in that post, I am not going to say what date our reservation is for but the latter half of October has gone up consistently every single day.
> 
> The alert services will not catch when they are releasing, sorry to say. One of the reasons is that they don't have the actual designated "Fantasmic Premium River Belle Terrace" option to select for alerts. The second is that any alerts will notify you long after they have already been up and claimed on the site at least in my experience.


Consistently every day? I've been checking it every single day and it has never been available for me, not once. I can't understand what's going on.


----------



## asgaga

I was able to get Riverbelle premium, for October, but it dropped at 3am pacific time.


----------



## Jrog92

asgaga said:


> I was able to get Riverbelle premium, for October, but it dropped at 3am pacific time.


Are you in the Pacific time zone?


----------



## Jrog92

serendipityaey said:


> I can’t remember if I’m allowed to post it! PM
> me and I can let you know. Couldn’t even remember at first, had to search my emails.


If you can't I didn't know that! Oopsie!


----------



## asgaga

Jrog92 said:


> Are you in the Pacific time zone?


Mountain timezone so was at 4am


----------



## Jrog92

asgaga said:


> Mountain timezone so was at 4am


So far, no one in the Pacific time zone has reported having early access at 3am.. interesting...


----------



## msbatchelor5

tikimao said:


> The only reservation I really wanted was Trader Sam's. Got up early every morning at the 60 day mark. Nothing. All spots all times taken before I could even try. I guess we'll try the walk up list...


I tried that today and I’m getting an error message on the website and app. Hopefully I can still grab one!


----------



## msbatchelor5

msbatchelor5 said:


> I tried that today and I’m getting an error message on the website and app. Hopefully I can still grab one!


Ahhh. This is so stressful.  So are we all just checking every single morning? Ha 
My first night became available tonight and of course no Trader Sam’s! Ha
Is this how every morning at 9 EST will be like for the week??


----------



## Jrog92

msbatchelor5 said:


> I tried that today and I’m getting an error message on the website and app. Hopefully I can still grab one!





msbatchelor5 said:


> Ahhh. This is so stressful.  So are we all just checking every single morning? Ha
> My first night became available tonight and of course no Trader Sam’s! Ha
> Is this how every morning at 9 EST will be like for the week??


It looks like Trader Sams, Riverbelle Fantasmic Premium, and a few other hard to get reservations are dropping early for some people on certain servers on the website. If you read back a few pages he explains it better than I can. That's why by 6am they're gone before we even have access.


----------



## brightlined

Jrog92 said:


> Consistently every day? I've been checking it every single day and it has never been available for me, not once. I can't understand what's going on.


I was scanning through the thread, and at risk of stepping somewhere I don't belong:

Are you trying for River Belle Fantasmic every day? It looks like it's only available as a package on Fridays, Saturdays, and Sundays. The "Search Times" button is grayed out on other days because it's not available. (If it's sold out, the time will display, but it'll come up empty on a search.)


----------



## Jnjtrio

Jrog92 said:


> So far, no one in the Pacific time zone has reported having early access at 3am.. interesting...


I was able to get River Belle premium for Oct 2nd around 5am. I am pacific time zone, Oregon, I was on the app.  Dining opened for me early multiple days.


----------



## katyringo

Here is all I know..

I was booking reservations august 12-19th for October 11-18.

The first couple days I used the app right at 6am pst time and I was able to book anytime I wanted including a trader sams.

I then started reading in here folks seeing opening earlier.. so using safari on the disneyland site- no the app, but on my phone, I was able to start booking between 3-5am. Sometimes they were open that early and sometimes they weren't. Riverbelle premium was open on October 15 around 3am pst for me using Safari. I noticed that even tho they were open early for me, the times were limited and more deff opened at 6am.

A couple days after I made all my reservations I was awake so decided to try and it wasn't letting me book before 6am.

We are in central time zone and I am booked at DLH.

I didn't make a single reservation from my PC.


----------



## Jrog92

brightlined said:


> I was scanning through the thread, and at risk of stepping somewhere I don't belong:
> 
> Are you trying for River Belle Fantasmic every day? It looks like it's only available as a package on Fridays, Saturdays, and Sundays. The "Search Times" button is grayed out on other days because it's not available. (If it's sold out, the time will display, but it'll come up empty on a search.)


I've been trying everyday just in case, but guessed they would only be doing the shows on the weekends. If you look at the earlier dates it shows the week nights as grayed out, so I figured! 

Even for weekend days, though, the Search Times didn't pop up for me until right at 6am. It's very odd how the app/website acts different depending on the person.


----------



## Jrog92

Jnjtrio said:


> I was able to get River Belle premium for Oct 2nd around 5am. I am pacific time zone, Oregon, I was on the app.  Dining opened for me early multiple days.


Shoot! Well, I've run out of clues and conjectures! I think access to early booking (before 6am) is just random. Waaaaay back someone gave a techy suggestion about servers. Maybe it's that, or maybe it's just random when they decide to release them. 

If anyone else has any ideas or suggestions other than camping out on the website and app, please let me know!


----------



## brightlined

Jrog92 said:


> Waaaaay back someone gave a techy suggestion about servers.


That was me. Total speculation on the randomness of it - someone asked if it might be regional, but it seems like people are getting access around the country. My guess is it's one random server - but it's hard to tell because there's so little data (consistent user experiences) to say one way or the other.

The other thought I had, again total speculation, was whether having a Disney resort reservation might give you early access on the days of your stay. And I wondered that before this:



katyringo said:


> We are in central time zone and I am booked at DLH.



(Or, if it was some kind of user affiliation on the account - eg, DVC, MK, etc - but I figured it wasn't worth asking people to post more personal details.)

Unfortunately, there's just a lot of puzzle pieces.


----------



## Jrog92

brightlined said:


> That was me. Total speculation on the randomness of it - someone asked if it might be regional, but it seems like people are getting access around the country. My guess is it's one random server - but it's hard to tell because there's so little data (consistent user experiences) to say one way or the other.
> 
> The other thought I had, again total speculation, was whether having a Disney resort reservation might give you early access on the days of your stay. And I wondered that before this:
> 
> 
> 
> (Or, if it was some kind of user affiliation on the account - eg, DVC, MK, etc - but I figured it wasn't worth asking people to post more personal details.)
> 
> Unfortunately, there's just a lot of puzzle pieces.


I think I've hit that point myself! I feel bad I bothered as many folks as I did. And I still can't seem to put any rhyme or reason to it. There's really no pattern that I can see. If you ever figure it out, I'm definitely dying to know!


----------



## DCLMP

What time Fantasmic normally scheduled in late October?


----------



## Gypsybear

Got my preferred time for Trader Sam's on October 29th!!  YAY!!  Very happy about that!  I was worried, because it's an OBB party night.


----------



## serendipityaey

Gypsybear said:


> Got my preferred time for Trader Sam's on October 29th!!  YAY!!  Very happy about that!  I was worries, because it's an OBB party night.



That’s great! Did you get them at 6am?


----------



## MikeRx

Tortilla Jo's just populated times for September all the way and through the 60 day window (Oct 29). Not usually a priority for most, but it was missing from the choices until today. We will be there on Monday for our traditional lunch before returning home.

Mike


----------



## katyringo

Day 27283939393 waiting for blue bayou fantasmic to drop for October. 

Kidding. Kinda.


----------



## DCLMP

katyringo said:


> Day 27283939393 waiting for blue bayou fantasmic to drop for October.
> 
> Kidding. Kinda.


So they haven't released October yet? So confusing. Is the food good or is it just the ambience that's all the rage? I've never eaten there.


----------



## Gypsybear

serendipityaey said:


> That’s great! Did you get them at 6am?



Yes, I did....I was on a few mins earlier, just in case, but they did open them up at 6am (8am my time)


----------



## Shinji4u

Just got our Hungry Bear Fantasmic Package without any problems. Worked at 6am on the dot.


----------



## Lost Girl

Finally got my Oga’s ADR!  I Just wanted to say thank you to everyone here that gives advice and guides us through this process . 

if it wasn’t for you, I would’ve never known the options available to help.


----------



## katyringo

DCLMP said:


> So they haven't released October yet? So confusing. Is the food good or is it just the ambience that's all the rage? I've never eaten there.


I think everyone has different reasons. I want to make sure I'm clear that I am referencing the specific Fantasmic package at blue bayou. Regular reservations for blue bayou are open for October. 

And as far as anyone knows.. because no one has been able to book... they have not released reservations for the blue bayou Fantasmic package for October. This package will only be available on nights Fantasmic plays.. so the weekend.


----------



## DCLMP

katyringo said:


> I think everyone has different reasons. I want to make sure I'm clear that I am referencing the specific Fantasmic package at blue bayou. Regular reservations for blue bayou are open for October.
> 
> And as far as anyone knows.. because no one has been able to book... they have not released reservations for the blue bayou Fantasmic package for October. This package will only be available on nights Fantasmic plays.. so the weekend.


I wasn’t aware Fantasmic was only on weekends. It’s playing tonight


----------



## pharmama

DCLMP said:


> I wasn’t aware Fantasmic was only on weekends. It’s playing tonight


This is the last week of summer entertainment schedules with F! every night.  It moves to Fri-Sun next week (except that there are shows scheduled for Monday 9/5 due to the holiday weekend).


----------



## 87disney

I have an October 29th ,  230pm Trader Sams two person reservation to give up today or tomorrow . I can coordinate cancelling it at a specific time if someone wants it .  I think the “ start conversation” option can be used to let me know ? Anyway, I can easily do this 7am - 11am and 2pm - 3pm pst today or Friday .


----------



## Eswift

Lost Girl said:


> Finally got my Oga’s ADR!  I Just wanted to say thank you to everyone here that gives advice and guides us through this process .
> 
> if it wasn’t for you, I would’ve never known the options available to help.


When did it open for reservations today?


----------



## DCLMP

pharmama said:


> This is the last week of summer entertainment schedules with F! every night.  It moves to Fri-Sun next week (except that there are shows scheduled for Monday 9/5 due to the holiday weekend).


Interesting I thought the holiday season Oct-Dec  was very busy. I’m surprised it’s only on weekends.


----------



## serendipityaey

DCLMP said:


> Interesting I thought the holiday season Oct-Dec  was very busy. I’m surprised it’s only on weekends.



Could be a staffing issue. College student employees back in school


----------



## Lost Girl

Eswift said:


> When did it open for reservations today?


I don’t think I can say exactly what website . But I did an alert thru “mouse ….” It alerts u when a reservation time opens up. But be ready w ur cc for some reason the Disney site did t save my info when I logged in. 


U pay per alert. But it’s the only one that did alert me. At this point I think it’s mostly people cancelling ADRs. 

But it is worth every dime!


----------



## notaprincess

Did anyone get Trader Sam's? trying at the 6am mark and no luck for 3 days. Ogas and Lamplight have been ok to get.


----------



## Eswift

I just wanted to add that all the restaurants came online for my nov 1 date today at exactly 6am PST. I had multiple screens up and only saw one oga's reservation, everything else was available for a few minutes, oga's didn't even populate on every screen.

I tried at 3 am and I tried from multiple locations around the world using vpn, it was not available. So at least today there was no ability to book prior to 6am no matter where you are located. That rumor really made no sense to me, I've got a bit of a background in telecom though not specifically familiar with Disney's infrastructure. But they'd have needed to have independent servers communicating in different areas with different settings and then all sync'ing up instantly, it seems really unlikely. The 3am release dates are likely bugs.

I was able to get the screens to select for Nov 1 and return errors to me prior to them being available in the interface online or the app, so I'm guessing if some people were experiencing being able to log in and book at 3 am others weren't, there's errors in their code that pop up on some set ups/browsers and not others and that sometimes the servers may have let them book. I'm not sure if that's been fixed, or not. Just that Im able to ping their servers asking for reservations outside of the reservation date isn't great on their end. I can see how they could have had problems with this. It is good however that it just returns an error. I tried with the 5 most popular browsers. It could have been something as stupid as a system clock setting being in the wrong time zone.

I want to be clear I wasn't trying to cheat the system in anyway, I just came to this forum the other day and saw all the conjecture and wanted to try to see if there was anything obviously wrong that I could duplicate. If there had been something wrong, or a work around, I would not have posted it here, i would have informed disney of it immediately. I found a loophole in their set up to getting RotR when it launched meaning you could pretty much guarantee getting it, and I emailed them about it immediately, multiple times because at first I got some stupid response.


----------



## Eswift

notaprincess said:


> Did anyone get Trader Sam's? trying at the 6am mark and no luck for 3 days. Ogas and Lamplight have been ok to get.


I had it available this morning at 6am, for about 1.5 minutes.

Oga's disappeared first for me, then Sam's.

Set up multiple tabs on 2 different browsers, say edge and chrome, or safari, set a couple tabs. At 559 start spamming f5 across all screens


----------



## notaprincess

How is the walk-in situation at Trader Sams? We are staying at the DL hotel anyway and might just see how things are every night before returning to the room. And I have alerts set up if it should become available.
This is my first trip where I have to worry about reservations for a Bar. Trader Sams is my only tradition on the first day of Disney.


----------



## msbatchelor5

notaprincess said:


> How is the walk-in situation at Trader Sams? We are staying at the DL hotel anyway and might just see how things are every night before returning to the room. And I have alerts set up if it should become available.
> This is my first trip where I have to worry about reservations for a Bar. Trader Sams is my only tradition on the first day of Disney.


Boosting this question because it’s my question as well.


----------



## DCLMP

serendipityaey said:


> Could be a staffing issue. College student employees back in school


I wouldn’t want to deal with weekend crowds for a 30 minute show. I’ll stick to my m-th trip.


----------



## Genie+

Split stay.  Did not get the 2 ADRs we wanted most, Space220 (lounge too) and Artist Point.  I keep checking lunch and dinner for 5 dates.  So far nothing for 2 people.  8 weeks to keep trying.


----------



## Jrog92

DCLMP said:


> I wouldn’t want to deal with weekend crowds for a 30 minute show. I’ll stick to my m-th trip.


Even weekdays are busy these days. That's when all Magic Key holders have open access and no restrictions to book.


----------



## DCLMP

Jrog92 said:


> Even weekdays are busy these days. That's when all Magic Key holders have open access and no restrictions to book.


All that being said I’m experienced enough to know that weekends are always more crowded.


----------



## julesann

Genie+ said:


> Split stay.  Did not get the 2 ADRs we wanted most, Space220 (lounge too) and Artist Point.  I keep checking lunch and dinner for 5 dates.  So far nothing for 2 people.  8 weeks to keep trying.



What are these two ADRs?  I've never heard of Space220 or Artist Point?


----------



## Genie+

julesann said:


> What are these two ADRs?  I've never heard of Space220 or Artist Point?


Space220 is the new restaurant open in Epcot by Mission Space.  There’s 2 places to make ADRs. At the lounge or the 3 course meal, respectively:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/space-220-lounge/
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/space-220/

Artist Point has the Storybook Dining character meal Over at Wilderness Lodge.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/wilderness-lodge-resort/artist-point/


----------



## julesann

Genie+ said:


> Space220 is the new restaurant open in Epcot by Mission Space.  There’s 2 places to make ADRs. At the lounge or the 3 course meal, respectively:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/space-220-lounge/
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/space-220/
> 
> Artist Point has the Storybook Dining character meal Over at Wilderness Lodge.
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/wilderness-lodge-resort/artist-point/


Thank you!  how fun.  Just want to let you know you are in the Disneyland not World Disboards thread


----------



## AndrewC

notaprincess said:


> How is the walk-in situation at Trader Sams? We are staying at the DL hotel anyway and might just see how things are every night before returning to the room. And I have alerts set up if it should become available.
> This is my first trip where I have to worry about reservations for a Bar. Trader Sams is my only tradition on the first day of Disney.


Outside probably no issues…. Inside, maybe a 30 min to 60 min wait at least and maybe booked. I usually swing by around 9:30 or 10 and ask and have been told that before… but that was before reservations so now it might just be booked the entire night.


----------



## alleighboo

notaprincess said:


> Did anyone get Trader Sam's? trying at the 6am mark and no luck for 3 days. Ogas and Lamplight have been ok to get.


I got Trader Sam's, Oga's, Lamplight, and Blue Bayou all at 9am est 60 days before. I wasn't going to try for BB but happened to be on my computer right at 9. I started refreshing and getting ready about 10 minutes before but all of those opened for me exactly at 9 am. Hope that helps!


----------



## helenk

Genie+ said:


> Split stay.  Did not get the 2 ADRs we wanted most, Space220 (lounge too) and Artist Point.  I keep checking lunch and dinner for 5 dates.  So far nothing for 2 people.  8 weeks to keep trying.


Those are in Disney World.


----------



## Angel141925

Anyone know if hungry bear fanstasmic has already dropped for October 8th? I know I’m late but I know reservations haven’t been opening on time either.


----------



## serendipityaey

Angel141925 said:


> Anyone know if hungry bear fanstasmic has already dropped for October 8th? I know I’m late but I know reservations haven’t been opening on time either.



I’ve seen HB Fantasmic for late October


----------



## Angel141925

serendipityaey said:


> I’ve seen HB Fantasmic for late October


Ok thanks. I’ll set a dining alert. We decided last min to go and was hoping for a dinning package for Fantasmic. My husband and son have never seen it.


----------



## RoseColored97

Angel141925 said:


> Ok thanks. I’ll set a dining alert. We decided last min to go and was hoping for a dinning package for Fantasmic. My husband and son have never seen it.




I seem to get dining alerts for Hungry Bear Fantasmic everyday for late October (now at 47, 46, 45, etc days out). There is a lot of movement that seems to happen with that specific reservation type, so I would just keep looking and you'll eventually get something!


----------



## Angel141925

Anyone know if you need a park reservation to make a dining reservations? We haven’t got our tickets yet. Probably will next week.


----------



## brightlined

RoseColored97 said:


> I seem to get dining alerts for Hungry Bear Fantasmic everyday for late October (now at 47, 46, 45, etc days out). There is a lot of movement that seems to happen with that specific reservation type, so I would just keep looking and you'll eventually get something!


Weirdly, they released some HBF availability for this coming weekend in the last couple of days, too.



Angel141925 said:


> Anyone know if you need a park reservation to make a dining reservations? We haven’t got our tickets yet. Probably will next week.


Not needed. (You can even book OBB dining experiences without an OBB ticket.)


----------



## DoleWhipAndHubGrass

Been trying to get a reservation using Mouse Dining for 2 months now and even if I click the link the SECOND I get the notification, it still says it's no longer available.  Every...single...time.  I think it's about time to give up and change plans...


----------



## marsh0013

Was anyone able to get Lamplight Lounge today for Sunday Nov 6? It went from “can’t search for times” to “no times available”. I’m looking for brunch but found that the entire days says no times available. Could they just not have loaded yet? Or something else?


----------



## GatorChris

Angel141925 said:


> Ok thanks. I’ll set a dining alert. We decided last min to go and was hoping for a dinning package for Fantasmic. My husband and son have never seen it.



I haven't seen it for mid-October. But I was late to getting to it. I try a few times everyday and never see anything. I'm hoping they just help back and I've still got a chance. But who know? Disneyland is the WORST for special dining ADRs.


----------



## tlcdoula

We still have another few weeks before we can start to make reservations but are starting to think of where we would like to go.  I usually ask everyone to pick one place they they would like to eat at.  Hubby wants Trader Sam's and we will have an infant with us.  How have reservations been?  I believe there is a time frame for minors to go in.  We would like to go mid day or maybe dinner our first night there.


----------



## Angel141925

They really need a way to let guest know whether all the reservations are gone or if they have been released yet. It would make things so much easier.


----------



## katyringo

Angel141925 said:


> They really need a way to let guest know whether all the reservations are gone or if they have been released yet. It would make things so much easier.


I AGREE


----------



## StarlitNight05

After much back and forth, I finally decided on two final reservations that I secured for our early Nov trip. For our first full park day, we have Blue Bayou at 11am (non-Fantasmic, I couldn't get RBT premium and we need seats for DHs knee...oh well).

The second full park day, I got Lamplight Lounge for brunch. I'm so stoked about this! I want those chilaquiles! I really hope we can sit outside. I've heard conflicting reports on being able to request that. Has anyone had success asking to be sat outside for brunch?


----------



## julesann

marsh0013 said:


> Was anyone able to get Lamplight Lounge today for Sunday Nov 6? It went from “can’t search for times” to “no times available”. I’m looking for brunch but found that the entire days says no times available. Could they just not have loaded yet? Or something else?


I have the same question although I think they were all gone in seconds this morning.  I tried for Oga's for 11/6 right at 6 PST (which I got) and then for LL and found all times unavailable.  I got one for LL 11/3 right at 6 a.m.  I am thinking I need to prioritize my #1 choice each day for the most popular ADRs.


----------



## marsh0013

julesann said:


> I have the same question although I think they were all gone in seconds this morning.  I tried for Oga's for 11/6 right at 6 PST (which I got) and then for LL and found all times unavailable.  I got one for LL 11/3 right at 6 a.m.  I am thinking I need to prioritize my #1 choice each day for the most popular ADRs.



LL brunch on Sun Nov 6 is the only reservation I want for my trip. It was my #1 priority. I was refreshing right at 6am (9 for me in eastern). Nothing popped up at all. Yesterday I was checking at least a few seconds after 6am and was able to pull up multiple brunch times for Sat Nov 5 but we don’t land until 1pm that day. Just seems odd that no times for the entire day were coming up at all today for Nov 6. Well, I’ve set up a dining notification so fingers crossed.


----------



## julesann

marsh0013 said:


> LL brunch on Sun Nov 6 is the only reservation I want for my trip. It was my #1 priority. I was refreshing right at 6am (9 for me in eastern). Nothing popped up at all. Yesterday I was checking at least a few seconds after 6am and was able to pull up multiple brunch times for Sat Nov 5 but we don’t land until 1pm that day. Just seems odd that no times for the entire day were coming up at all today for Nov 6. Well, I’ve set up a dining notification so fingers crossed.



Thank you for letting me know this. This gives me some hope and I will keep checking more frequently.  I may do some dining notifications but in the past I haven't had any luck with them.


----------



## Angel141925

If anyone was following wondering if Fantasmic packages dropped for October 8th they did. I just got my reservation through mouse dinning. Didn’t even take 24 hours and was the perfect time.


----------



## katyringo

Angel141925 said:


> If anyone was following wondering if Fantasmic packages dropped for October 8th they did. I just got my reservation through mouse dinning. Didn’t even take 24 hours and was the perfect time.


For which place? hungry bear or blue byou?


----------



## Angel141925

katyringo said:


> For which place? hungry bear or blue byou?


Hungry bear. Reservation was for 730.


----------



## katyringo

Angel141925 said:


> Hungry bear. Reservation was for 730.


Hungry bear has been dropping at 60 days. So glad you were able to snag one! Many of us are waiting on the Blue Bayou ones to drop for October.


----------



## whoever

When we choose which of these to drop, I'll post here so someone can snag one if so desired....


DateTimeLocation11/4/2022​5:10 PMBlue Bayou Restaurant Dinner11/4/2022​6:15 PMHungry Bear Restaurant Fantasmic! On The Go 1st Show11/5/2022​11:00 AMCarthay Circle Lounge – Alfresco Dining Lunch11/5/2022​1:50 PMOga's Cantina Lunch11/5/2022​7:00 PMBlue Bayou Restaurant Dinner11/6/2022​1:20 PMCarnation Cafe Lunch11/6/2022​7:45 PMTrader Sam's Enchanted Tiki Bar 11/7/2022​2:50 PMTrader Sam's Enchanted Tiki Bar Lunch


----------



## alleighboo

julesann said:


> Thank you for letting me know this. This gives me some hope and I will keep checking more frequently.  I may do some dining notifications but in the past I haven't had any luck with them.


I couldn't get a single thing until right after it turned to 9am set (6am pst). Anything in the seconds before that showed that there was nothing available. It was just seconds, but it helped me get all the reservations I was trying for.


----------



## BecBennett

If I wanted to try calling to ask about increasing a reservation from 4 to 9 people, what is the number I would call and what time is it open from/to?


----------



## Jnjtrio

Update I got in email finally about October Blue Bayou fantasmic.  


*Karen Marie* (Disney Parks)
Sep 7, 2022, 12:30 PM EDT
Hello 

Thank you for contacting the Disneyland® Resort in California!

We apologize on the late response.  

You can speak to the Castmember at the podium to upgrade your
meal to the for the preferred viewing. 

We thank you for choosing the Disneyland® Resort.

Have a Magical day!

Karen Marie‍
Disneyland® Resort
Online Sales & Service







Aug 3, 2022, 10:19 AM EDT
I have tried to book Blue Bayou Fantasmic package for both Oct 1 or Oct 2nd. The standard fantasmic package never opened for Blue Bayou or River Belle. Hungry bear and River Belle premium did open for both days. I have booked a regular Blue Bayou reservation for Oct 2 confirmation # ***************. I would like to upgrade this to a fantasmic package, I am hoping you can help me.


----------



## starlite_

BecBennett said:


> If I wanted to try calling to ask about increasing a reservation from 4 to 9 people, what is the number I would call and what time is it open from/to?


As far as I know there is no number. Everything related to reservations is done in the app/website.


----------



## alleighboo

BecBennett said:


> If I wanted to try calling to ask about increasing a reservation from 4 to 9 people, what is the number I would call and what time is it open from/to?


I accidentally made a reservation on an account with a misspelled email address I don’t have access too. I went through chat and they told me there is no longer a Disney Dining number. Try the chat in the app! They’ve always been helpful when I’ve used it.


----------



## RoseColored97

Jnjtrio said:


> Update I got in email finally about October Blue Bayou fantasmic.
> 
> 
> *Karen Marie* (Disney Parks)
> Sep 7, 2022, 12:30 PM EDT
> Hello
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Disneyland® Resort in California!
> 
> We apologize on the late response.
> 
> You can speak to the Castmember at the podium to upgrade your
> meal to the for the preferred viewing.
> 
> We thank you for choosing the Disneyland® Resort.
> 
> Have a Magical day!
> 
> Karen Marie‍
> Disneyland® Resort
> Online Sales & Service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aug 3, 2022, 10:19 AM EDT
> I have tried to book Blue Bayou Fantasmic package for both Oct 1 or Oct 2nd. The standard fantasmic package never opened for Blue Bayou or River Belle. Hungry bear and River Belle premium did open for both days. I have booked a regular Blue Bayou reservation for Oct 2 confirmation # ***************. I would like to upgrade this to a fantasmic package, I am hoping you can help me.


Well that's_ interesting_. Are they not going to release the package and just have people upgrade at the time of their dining reservation?


----------



## katyringo

RoseColored97 said:


> Well that's_ interesting_. Are they not going to release the package and just have people upgrade at the time of their dining reservation?


It's so frustrating because that's directly against what it says online! C'mon Disney!


----------



## Jinka

RoseColored97 said:


> Well that's_ interesting_. Are they not going to release the package and just have people upgrade at the time of their dining reservation?


Pretty alarming also that it took over a month to get a response!!


----------



## Lehulei88

Angel141925 said:


> They really need a way to let guest know whether all the reservations are gone or if they have been released yet. It would make things so much easier.


Does anyone have any insight into whether Napa Rose breakfast has been released for the last full week of October? We’ve been checking but haven’t found a single time for any day so I’m hoping it’s just not released yet??


----------



## katyringo

Lehulei88 said:


> Does anyone have any insight into whether Napa Rose breakfast has been released for the last full week of October? We’ve been checking but haven’t found a single time for any day so I’m hoping it’s just not released yet??


For the princess breakfast? We have one for October 16th. That's all I know.


----------



## tikimao

Anyone happen to know if the "one day prior" cancellation policy is calendar day or to the hour? 

I have a few reservations we are on the fence about.


----------



## BecBennett

tikimao said:


> Anyone happen to know if the "one day prior" cancellation policy is calendar day or to the hour?
> 
> I have a few reservations we are on the fence about.


I'm pretty sure it's to the hour, but I think the work around is to modify the reservation so it's further away and _then _cancel it.


----------



## katyringo

So 3 weeks from our trip, lots of dinning, lots of reading this board this is my opinion on the top 10 dinning reservations starting with the hardest to get. I have too much time on hands.. 

1. Premium fantasmic
2. Blue bayou fantasmic
3. Trader sams (2-3 are a tie, really)
4. Hungry bear fantasmic 
5. Oga's
6.Plaza inn character meal 
7. WOC dessert party 
8. Lamplight 
9. Princess breakfast 
10. Regular blue bayou


----------



## serendipityaey

My dates are coming up to make ADR’s, has anyone had experience more recently with wether it’s better to use a computer or the app is fine at 6am? Any dropping before 6am lately? 

Going for Oga’s, LL and Plaza inn breakfast but it’s a big group and I know I’ll have to do 2 reservations for Oga and LL.


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

serendipityaey said:


> My dates are coming up to make ADR’s, has anyone had experience more recently with wether it’s better to use a computer or the app is fine at 6am? Any dropping before 6am lately?
> 
> Going for Oga’s, LL and Plaza inn breakfast but it’s a big group and I know I’ll have to do 2 reservations for Oga and LL.


It was easier for me to use the app because my credit card info is saved there but not on my computer. It went much faster and I was able to quickly book before things disappeared.


----------



## alleighboo

serendipityaey said:


> My dates are coming up to make ADR’s, has anyone had experience more recently with wether it’s better to use a computer or the app is fine at 6am? Any dropping before 6am lately?
> 
> Going for Oga’s, LL and Plaza inn breakfast but it’s a big group and I know I’ll have to do 2 reservations for Oga and LL.


I was able to get all of mine on my phone, right at 9am est (6am pst). Not a minute before. I had my computer ready to go too but it seemed to not want to refresh. I was able to get Trader Sam's, Blue Bayou, Oga's, and Lamplight Lounge. It was 4 days in a row, but it went pretty smoothly for me on the app! Save your card information beforehand to make it easier. Good luck!


----------



## mamaburrito

I wanted to give another shout out to Walt’s dining alerts on *******. It’s the only alert system i had any luck with. I would get alerts from them and never with my other alerts. Never used ******* prior to this and was pretty easy to set up.

I was able to get reservations for Blue Bayou, Oga’s, and Plaza Inn fireworks for this weekend.

Edit: didn’t know the site was blocked to be posted.


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

Sigh. I have been stalking the WOC dessert party to try and book it for Nov 12, since DS said he really wanted to do that for his birthday trip. I got up early all week, I check multiple times a day, and of course it somehow dropped between my obsessive site checks and there's nothing available. Crossing my fingers that we can still snag it before we go. His two requests were BB and WOC DP, and he even offered to help pay for both. At least I got BB!


----------



## Pluto468

ImarriedGrumpy said:


> Sigh. I have been stalking the WOC dessert party to try and book it for Nov 12, since DS said he really wanted to do that for his birthday trip. I got up early all week, I check multiple times a day, and of course it somehow dropped between my obsessive site checks and there's nothing available. Crossing my fingers that we can still snag it before we go. His two requests were BB and WOC DP, and he even offered to help pay for both. At least I got BB!


You have so much time, I bet you will get it! I got a reservation 2 weeks out from a trip once. It was for the later time, which wasn't my favorite but it would have been better than not going. (That trip ended up falling through so I had to cancel it anyway.)


----------



## Dr.Mrs.ScroogeMcDuck

ImarriedGrumpy said:


> Sigh. I have been stalking the WOC dessert party to try and book it for Nov 12, since DS said he really wanted to do that for his birthday trip. I got up early all week, I check multiple times a day, and of course it somehow dropped between my obsessive site checks and there's nothing available. Crossing my fingers that we can still snag it before we go. His two requests were BB and WOC DP, and he even offered to help pay for both. At least I got BB!


Try now. They just opened up through Nov 15th. I just booked WOC dessert party for the 14th.


----------



## Pluto468

ImarriedGrumpy said:


> Sigh. I have been stalking the WOC dessert party to try and book it for Nov 12, since DS said he really wanted to do that for his birthday trip. I got up early all week, I check multiple times a day, and of course it somehow dropped between my obsessive site checks and there's nothing available. Crossing my fingers that we can still snag it before we go. His two requests were BB and WOC DP, and he even offered to help pay for both. At least I got BB!


November 12 is available as of this morning (Sept 16 8am PST). Both time are available!


----------



## D2Pugs

Lamplight Lounge reservations just dropped for mid November!


----------



## serendipityaey

alleighboo said:


> I was able to get all of mine on my phone, right at 9am est (6am pst). Not a minute before. I had my computer ready to go too but it seemed to not want to refresh. I was able to get Trader Sam's, Blue Bayou, Oga's, and Lamplight Lounge. It was 4 days in a row, but it went pretty smoothly for me on the app! Save your card information beforehand to make it easier. Good luck!





ImarriedGrumpy said:


> It was easier for me to use the app because my credit card info is saved there but not on my computer. It went much faster and I was able to quickly book before things disappeared.



What’s the best way to navigate it on the app? Click ‘Check dining availability’ at 6am and do through adding people, then date etc, or is there a batter way?


----------



## Jinka

D2Pugs said:


> Lamplight Lounge reservations just dropped for mid November!


Thanks so much .. got the day and time I was hoping for!


----------



## alleighboo

serendipityaey said:


> What’s the best way to navigate it on the app? Click ‘Check dining availability’ at 6am and do through adding people, then date etc, or is there a batter way?


I would have the place I wanted pulled up, my party number entered, and the calendar up. When it was 9, I hit the day and whatever time of day I wanted and they started popping up. Once I got the time and it went to the screen where you need to enter your card and confirm, I never timed out or anything. It’s easier to have your card already loaded but the first day/reservation I made (Trader Sam’s) my card wasn’t showing up. I got up and got my wallet and entered everything and the reservation was still there and went through. Make sure to screenshot your confirmation number. Hope that helps!


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

Got our WOC DP!  It helped that I managed to get a stomach bug that hit in the middle of the night, so I was up and checked again. DS is very excited! At his request I got the 9:15 show, although I warned him that his mom is old and might be falling asleep by that point. I feel like I can relax now - we have the main things booked and everything else is bonus.


----------



## serendipityaey

alleighboo said:


> I would have the place I wanted pulled up, my party number entered, and the calendar up. When it was 9, I hit the day and whatever time of day I wanted and they started popping up. Once I got the time and it went to the screen where you need to enter your card and confirm, I never timed out or anything. It’s easier to have your card already loaded but the first day/reservation I made (Trader Sam’s) my card wasn’t showing up. I got up and got my wallet and entered everything and the reservation was still there and went through. Make sure to screenshot your confirmation number. Hope that helps!



Yes that helps thank you! So the new day is clickable at that time without reloading or refreshing the app?


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

serendipityaey said:


> What’s the best way to navigate it on the app? Click ‘Check dining availability’ at 6am and do through adding people, then date etc, or is there a batter way?


I make sure my credit card info is all preloaded, and then I start by navigating to the restaurant I most want (and is hardest to get) and pick "reserve dining". I put in the party size and as soon as the clock hits 6am PT, I pick the date and time I want and grab the available reservation. After that it's pretty quick to navigate through and confirm. I practiced a few times (and then practiced cancelling) when I was first using the app. I find it's faster for me to go directly to the restaurant I want using the search function than to scroll through the lists of available restaurants.


----------



## serendipityaey

ImarriedGrumpy said:


> I make sure my credit card info is all preloaded, and then I start by navigating to the restaurant I most want (and is hardest to get) and pick "reserve dining". I put in the party size and as soon as the clock hits 6am PT, I pick the date and time I want and grab the available reservation. After that it's pretty quick to navigate through and confirm. I practiced a few times (and then practiced cancelling) when I was first using the app. I find it's faster for me to go directly to the restaurant I want using the search function than to scroll through the lists of available restaurants.



Gotcha, thank you! So the day is automatically clickable when the time hits without having to refresh the app?


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

serendipityaey said:


> Gotcha, thank you! So the day is automatically clickable when the time hits without having to refresh the app?


I've had a mixed bag on that to be honest - one day, yes. The next, no. So I usually hover right at the "select party size" and then start my clicking once the time hits.


----------



## serendipityaey

ImarriedGrumpy said:


> I've had a mixed bag on that to be honest - one day, yes. The next, no. So I usually hover right at the "select party size" and then start my clicking once the time hits.



Yeah I have a hard time seeing Disneyland IT having consistent live updates


----------



## ChristianR

Lamplight Lounge reservations just became available a few hours ago for November 6th and the following days


----------



## Dr.Mrs.ScroogeMcDuck

I just booked my 11/16 day at 6:40 EST. Other mornings I tried at 6am, nothing booked at 9am. Today I checked on a whim, and everything is open. As a planner, the inconsistency is killing me.


----------



## Malcon10t

ChristianR said:


> Lamplight Lounge reservations just became available a few hours ago for November 6th and the following days


Interesting, I booked my Nov 11th reservations on Tues the 13th..


----------



## alleighboo

serendipityaey said:


> Yes that helps thank you! So the new day is clickable at that time without reloading or refreshing the app?


Mine was always clickable at midnight. It kinda made me panic the first day because I thought I had missed it. I had the day highlighted and right when it turned to 9, I hit the time of day I was looking for. I’m east coast so 9am est and 6am pst.


----------



## serendipityaey

We got our reservations for Oga’s this morning. I didn’t try or look at the app before 6am. We are only doing 3 ADR’s since we have a bigger group and need to do 2 separate reservations for Oga’s and LL. It’s incredibly frustrating that some are still dropping at 3am. Im fine with getting up at 6am a couple days but I can’t be up all night checking.

So I woke my husband up at 5:58 and we got our apps ready. Of course his was messed up or not signed in or something lol so we ended up with a 7:20 time and a 5:40 time. Fine, I’ll set alerts. 

But of course I kept checking (can’t give up!) and it ended up changing. There seemed to be A LOT of time swapping going on. I ended up with a 5:25 time that I booked and cancelled the 7pm time at 6:15am.


----------



## disneyfoodie013

Any ideas why Carthay hasn’t had any reservation drops since 11/4? Trying to book soon for our late November trip and a bit concerned - especially since it shows the restaurant closes on 11/16


----------



## Tomaso12

disneyfoodie013 said:


> Any ideas why Carthay hasn’t had any reservation drops since 11/4? Trying to book soon for our late November trip and a bit concerned - especially since it shows the restaurant closes on 11/16



Curious about this as well.  Where do you see they are closed 11/16?


----------



## disneyfoodie013

Tomaso12 said:


> Curious about this as well.  Where do you see they are closed 11/16?


If you type in Carthay on the app and go to reserve dining from the restaurant page itself and then go to select a date, it’s hash marked as Closed on  the calendar for that day.

I have my dining notifications set for 11/17 at dinner time, just hoping that they flood open the November reservations soon and the place isn’t shut for some odd reason for 2+ weeks during the holiday season starting up…

Currently there have been no available reservations released at all for Carthay from 11/6-11/19.


----------



## tikimao

After all the fuss, we ended up dropping most of our ADRs. We never made it to Lamplight Lounge (we realized the first day that the times I was able to get wouldn't work for us) or BB (same reason). We also cancelled River Belle.

We kept Carthay Circle Alfresco, and it was one of our very best meals and experiences. Ditto Trader Sam's -- that was awesome and our favourite park experience after RoTR. We snagged a Cafe Orleans ressie while at the park, and that was another winner-everyone loved their meal. 

I got to go solo walk up to Oga and that was a short wait. Worth it! 

So, next trip, I'll still try for some ADRs, but I won't be too concerned with whether we get them or not. Except for Trader Sam's, I think I could convince my DH to wake up early to snag one of those reservations!


----------



## Tomaso12

disneyfoodie013 said:


> Currently there have been no available reservations released at all for Carthay from 11/6-11/19.



That has been my observation as well.  Been able to get everything on our list so far (trader sams, lamplight, f!rb-premium) except Carthay.  Have seen many of the hard to get places such as Olga's, woc, etc.


----------



## disneyfoodie013

Tomaso12 said:


> That has been my observation as well.  Been able to get everything on our list so far (trader sams, lamplight, f!rb-premium) except Carthay.  Have seen many of the hard to get places such as Olga's, woc, etc.


Here’s hoping they open them all up in the near future - that’s the only place I haven’t secured yet and it will be our first time going there and we have all been really looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## Jrog92

Tomaso12 said:


> That has been my observation as well.  Been able to get everything on our list so far (trader sams, lamplight, f!rb-premium) except Carthay.  Have seen many of the hard to get places such as Olga's, woc, etc.


You got RBT Premium??? Lucky!


----------



## southlake

Trying to book Thanksgiving reservations for Nov 24. We started before 6am est, it's now 615am est and nothing is available. The 24th is available as an option but nothing at the restaurants, it doesn't say full, it just says it can't be booked. What is the scoop for Thanksgiving? In the past I had to call, but that was many years ago. Help!


----------



## sophy1996

southlake said:


> Trying to book Thanksgiving reservations for Nov 24. We started before 6am est, it's now 615am est and nothing is available. The 24th is available as an option but nothing at the restaurants, it doesn't say full, it just says it can't be booked. What is the scoop for Thanksgiving? In the past I had to call, but that was many years ago. Help!



You may have been too early. Mostly reservations open at 6 am Pacific, though some people have gotten access earlier.

(It’s 7:02 MDT, and I’m seeing availability for 11/24.)


----------



## discreet

They usually start allowing a new booking day at 6AM Pacific Time, but the last 2 days they started at 3 AM Pacific Time. I was able to check both mornings at 3 AM Pacific Time. Lots of availability except the only thing I was looking for: Carthay Circle Alfresco Dining. I'm starting to think that Carthay Circle keeps all the availability slots for walk-up lists and they don't release anything for the 60 day reservation system.


----------



## DontSpamMe

southlake said:


> Trying to book Thanksgiving reservations for Nov 24. We started before 6am est, it's now 615am est and nothing is available. The 24th is available as an option but nothing at the restaurants, it doesn't say full, it just says it can't be booked. What is the scoop for Thanksgiving? In the past I had to call, but that was many years ago. Help!


All reservations are open. Still no Carthay or Napa. So annoying.


----------



## Stitchiesmom

discreet said:


> They usually start allowing a new booking day at 6AM Pacific Time, but the last 2 days they started at 3 AM Pacific Time. I was able to check both mornings at 3 AM Pacific Time. Lots of availability except the only thing I was looking for: Carthway Circle Alfresco Dining. I'm starting to think that Carthway Circle keeps all the availability slots for walk-up lists and they don't release anything for the 60 day reservation system.


It put the quote and then my comment in two seperate posts. Whoops! I can't seem to delete it. My comment below.


----------



## Stitchiesmom

I was trying for Storyteller’s starting at 5:55 am PST. They weren’t open yet for reservations. I hit refresh on repeat and when 6 am came, nothing available.  Is it possible they haven’t opened them yet?


----------



## Tomaso12

From what I have observed and to keep in mind with adrs is that there are several methods of booking an adr and if you can't find what you are looking for, then make sure you are trying all methods (app and plus sign for adr; app and search restraunt and then availability; do the same but on the website).   Incognito moods helps as well.   Each day seemed a different method worked, but not all methods work all the time


----------



## sophy1996

Stitchiesmom said:


> I was trying for Storyteller’s starting at 5:55 am PST. They weren’t open yet for reservations. I hit refresh on repeat and when 6 am came, nothing available.  Is it possible they haven’t opened them yet?



Entirely possible.


----------



## discreet

I've tried them all: app, different browsers, restaurant page, general dining search filtered. It's not that is not open, it actually says there's no availability for that timeframe. The only explanation I have is that certain restaurants don't release availability for certain days and retain all the slots for concierge, club 33 and the walk-in queue. I wish they would be more transparent about this. It's really not cool to mislead people and have them wake up in the middle of the night for no reason.
I'm not complaining about the reservation system itself. It's just a few restaurants that silently decide to not participate during certain days. The silent part is the one that frustrates me.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

We're also trying for Thanksgiving reservations.
All the articles about Thanksgiving indicate Storytellers is usually open for brunch and dinner. However only brunch is listed for this year.
Additionally, Napa, Goofy's Kitchen, etc all say no times (times cannot even be selected to search - they're greyed out) for Thanksgiving, but all times are searchable for Nov 23. We've tried on our phones and computers.

Also, when do reservations for fantasmic-on-the-go open? Again, everything is greyed out for any dates beyond Nov 13.

ETA: I've gotten other reservations (incl Trader Sams) for the Nov 19-22 timeframe. The online reservations have always opened right at 6 am PST for me. Today, Blue Bayou and Carnation were already open when we searched around 5:10 am PST (but ONLY on my husbands account, which had our hotel reservation linked UNTIL we linked it on my account too and then I was also able to come up with times before 6 am PST).

It's currently 7:18 am PST and Goofy's, Napa, etc still aren't even searchable for me. When I select Nov 24, it says "there are no schedules available for the date selected."


----------



## John HB

sophy1996 said:


> You may have been too early. Mostly reservations open at 6 am Pacific, though some people have gotten access earlier.
> 
> (It’s 7:02 MDT, and I’m seeing availability for 11/24.)


Reservations opened for me at 3:00am PST. I'm in CA. There were 15 restaurants showing as taking reservations. Got Blue Bayou at 6 for Thanksgiving.


----------



## John HB

DontSpamMe said:


> All reservations are open. Still no Carthay or Napa. So annoying.


Yeah, reservations opened for me at 3am. Carthay and Napa never appeared as available. Got a BB reservation.


----------



## sophy1996

John HB said:


> Reservations opened for me at 3:00am PST. I'm in CA. There were 15 restaurants showing as taking reservations. Got Blue Bayou at 6 for Thanksgiving.



Yeah, based on reports here, some people seem to be able to access at 3 Pacific, and others not until 6 Pacific. It’s strange.


----------



## John HB

Stitchiesmom said:


> I was trying for Storyteller’s starting at 5:55 am PST. They weren’t open yet for reservations. I hit refresh on repeat and when 6 am came, nothing available.  Is it possible they haven’t opened them





TXAKDisneyFan said:


> We're also trying for Thanksgiving reservations.
> All the articles about Thanksgiving indicate Storytellers is usually open for brunch and dinner. However only brunch is listed for this year.
> Additionally, Napa, Goofy's Kitchen, etc all say no times (times cannot even be selected to search - they're greyed out) for Thanksgiving, but all times are searchable for Nov 23. We've tried on our phones and computers.
> 
> Also, when do reservations for fantasmic-on-the-go open? Again, everything is greyed out for any dates beyond Nov 13.
> 
> ETA: I've gotten other reservations (incl Trader Sams) for the Nov 19-22 timeframe. The online reservations have always opened right at 6 am PST for me. Today, Blue Bayou and Carnation were already open when we searched around 5:10 am PST (but ONLY on my husbands account, which had our hotel reservation linked UNTIL we linked it on my account too and then I was also able to come up with times before 6 am PST).
> 
> It's currently 7:18 am PST and Goofy's, Napa, etc still aren't even searchable for me. When I select Nov 24, it says "there are no schedules available for the date selected."


Reservations opened at 3am for me. At least 4 restaurants, like Carthay, weren't searchable from the start. Got BB for Thanksgiving dinner. There were 15 restaurants to start with, now they are almost all gone, unless you like bowling or early/late at the GCH.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

John HB said:


> Reservations opened at 3am for me. At least 4 restaurants, like Carthay, weren't searchable from the start. Got BB for Thanksgiving dinner. There were 15 restaurants to start with, now there almost all gone, unless you like bowling or early/late at the GCH.


We also got BB. I've never been so idk what to expect.

I guess I'm confused as to why several restaurants (all that have had Thanksgiving meals in the past) weren't even searchable.


----------



## John HB

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> We also got BB. I've never been so idk what to expect.
> 
> I guess I'm confused as to why several restaurants (all that have had Thanksgiving meals in the past) weren't even searchable.


The BB is nice, usually there is a short wait in the lobby. It is dark inside. 

The last time we were there for Thanksgiving was 8 years ago. We had dinner at Storytellers. My wife didn't want to do buffet again this year. 

This will be our first visit since 2019. We're staying at the GCH. I've been working on reservations for some days. Made sure to get ones for  those we haven't tried before like Trader Sam's, River Bell breakfast, just one at the hotel (Craftsman Bar). Also got reservations for Carnation, Cafe Orleans, and Lamplight.


----------



## Malcon10t

Just as a note, Thanksgiving is always a late drop (usually 5-10 days).  Most restaurants with Thanksgiving meals (Storytellers, Goofy's, Napa, nor Carthay primarily) have not dropped.  If you search history, you will find Thanksgiving never drops at 60 days.


----------



## Malcon10t

Just as a heads up, I did a history search, and Thanksgiving reservations opened last year Oct 21st.(Remember all of us trying to find reservations!!!)  In 2019, they opened Oct 1st.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

John HB said:


> The BB is nice, usually there is a short wait in the lobby. It is dark inside.
> 
> The last time we were there for Thanksgiving was 8 years ago. We had dinner at Storytellers. My wife didn't want to do buffet again this year.
> 
> This will be our first visit since 2019. We're staying at the GCH. I've been working on reservations for some days. Made sure to get ones for  those we haven't tried before like Trader Sam's, River Bell breakfast, just one at the hotel (Craftsman Bar). Also got reservations for Carnation, Cafe Orleans, and Lamplight.


We're also staying at GCH for the week. And we haven't been since 2019, when we did the Southern CA ABD (really the only sit-down restaurants that we've been to at DLR were the ones on that tour and Wine Country Trattoria).


----------



## Talldewy

Malcon10t said:


> Just as a heads up, I did a history search, and Thanksgiving reservations opened last year Oct 21st.(Remember all of us trying to find reservations!!!)  In 2019, they opened Oct 1st.


Thank you for this heads up, do you know if Disney will still release these reservations at 0600 or are they liable to at any time of the day.


----------



## disneyfoodie013

discreet said:


> They usually start allowing a new booking day at 6AM Pacific Time, but the last 2 days they started at 3 AM Pacific Time. I was able to check both mornings at 3 AM Pacific Time. Lots of availability except the only thing I was looking for: Carthway Circle Alfresco Dining. I'm starting to think that Carthway Circle keeps all the availability slots for walk-up lists and they don't release anything for the 60 day reservation system.


There has been nothing for Carthay in any capacity for a few weeks now. Assuming they’ll do a huge reservation dump in the near future


----------



## Tomaso12

Bunch of Carthay Circle just dropped


----------



## disneyfoodie013

Tomaso12 said:


> Bunch of Carthay Circle just dropped


Just snagged ours! I’ve never eaten there before so I’m curious. The reservation is for 6:20, 5 people. However, on the app it says that the hours (at least right now) from 6:05-6:50 are an extended dinner/special ticketed event. Would that be applicable to the reservation I got or is that something different? Just want to make sure I didn’t screw myself lol


----------



## Cal-Pie

disneyfoodie013 said:


> Just snagged ours! I’ve never eaten there before so I’m curious. The reservation is for 6:20, 5 people. However, on the app it says that the hours (at least right now) from 6:05-6:50 are an extended dinner/special ticketed event. Would that be applicable to the reservation I got or is that something different? Just want to make sure I didn’t screw myself lol


Is it on an OBB night?


----------



## D2Pugs

Tomaso12 said:


> Bunch of Carthay Circle just dropped


Thanks for the heads up! Will be dropping our BB F! package for Carthay.


----------



## disneyfoodie013

Cal-Pie said:


> Is it on an OBB night?


No, 11/17. I was referring to the hours currently listed for the restaurant - apologies for not making that clear. Would make sense if it’s listed as limited/special at the moment given OBB. I just assumed the hours were being shown for that specific date but I guess not

Edit: looked at it via my computer and it shows the proper times. The app seemed to keep today’s hours for whatever reason


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

Did they drop the Carthay Alfresco Lounge or just the regular restaurant?   I snagged a regular restaurant reservation but I would rather have a lounge reservation.


----------



## kikismom

So I am one of the people they are opening before 6 for. I also noticed something odd. Yesterday was my 60 days, on the calendar it shows the length of my trip with the blue dates you can click on. I can't make reservations for those dates more that 60 days out but I can click on them. It is only showing my length of stay. Like at DW. I wonder if they are going to start allowing on property to book reservations for the length of stay in the future. I am definitely not staying any of this as fact.


----------



## PlutoIsHere

I'm going to be making dining reservations last week and my test runs have been frustrating. Our part consists of 7 people, one of which is a 2 year old. It seems that making reservations for 7 people is difficult. Can you make a reservation for 6 and then add a high chair when we check in or will they kick the reservation?


----------



## kikismom

PlutoIsHere said:


> I'm going to be making dining reservations last week and my test runs have been frustrating. Our part consists of 7 people, one of which is a 2 year old. It seems that making reservations for 7 people is difficult. Can you make a reservation for 6 and then add a high chair when we check in or will they kick the reservation?



This was difficult, but not impossible, for our party of 9 last October. Here is what I did, it worked every time. 

I logged in ony husbands account and my account each morning and booked a table for 4 on each account within 15-30 minutes on the reservation time. The day of our reservation at the park I went to the restaurant and let them know we had a party of 9 and two reservations. We had no issues at any restaurant. I was online at 6 each morning to get this done. Back last year I never found a table over 4 people even right at 6. There was a thread about it sometime last August (2021). 

I feel like if this worked for our party of 9 it will work for your party of 7. Good luck!!


----------



## Disney0010

We dined at Carnation Cafe this for breakfast this morning. I had the pancakes and my SO had the breakfast sandwich. The pancakes were tough and dry. Disappointing. Service was not good either. Our server was bad. Did not have her act together. A first for CC but this was our first and last time there for breakfast.

Prior to heading over to CC we stopped at a very empty River Belle Terrace. We liked the breakfast menu more. We asked the person at the desk if reservations was required. He had the most non caring attitude as he was more interested in talking with another cast member than answering our questions. He stated that no reservations or scheduling walk ups on the app. It was all being handled manually at the desk. The place had four tables taken at 8:50 AM. I don’t think most even realized that it was open. Since we had a reservation at CC we would have had to walk over there to cancel and then walk back. Did not do that. Meanwhile, CC was packed with people waiting for walk up reservations. Total cluster once again by Disney.


----------



## Malcon10t

River Belle does take reservations. They only opened for breakfast the first weekend in Sept.  It is really good.  When we were there, it was packed.


----------



## BandMom1

Malcon10t said:


> River Belle does take reservations. They only opened for breakfast the first weekend in Sept.  It is really good.  When we were there, it was packed.


I've made reservations there for our November trip...looking forward to having them as a table service breakfast option again!


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

Has anyone seen any reservations for the Carthay Circle lounge in November?  I have a reservation for the restaurant but I'd rather do the lounge.  Just wondering what is up with the lounge.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Oh my gosh the River Belle breakfast menu looks great!  I didn’t see it for today’s drop (may have already booked.). I will try again tomorrow!


----------



## kikismom

Thought I'd ask here before I sign up for a dining alert. Did anyone get Plaza Inn for December 7th? It's my last day and I've been able to get all reservations before 6 so far. I tried today and Plaza Inn never came up, even now that it's after 6.


----------



## Malcon10t

Nope,  hasn't dropped yet.


----------



## kikismom

Malcon10t said:


> Nope,  hasn't dropped yet.


Phew! Thank you! I've been up since 3 trying to get this one for our last day.


----------



## DizMe

ajrwdwgirl said:


> Has anyone seen any reservations for the Carthay Circle lounge in November?  I have a reservation for the restaurant but I'd rather do the lounge.  Just wondering what is up with the lounge.


Is that the same as the Alfresco Terrace? I saw it yesterday morning.


----------



## Aurora0427

Have they announced anything for Thanksgiving yet? I started checking 60 days out and nothing really.


----------



## chopstick

Aurora0427 said:


> Have they announced anything for Thanksgiving yet? I started checking 60 days out and nothing really.


Not sure if you are interested in leaving property but we have Tangerine Room booked at the Westin for Thanksgiving Dinner - we ate there last year and it was the most amazing buffet. We previously had had Thanksgiving dinner at both Paradise Pier and Storytellers at GCH and both were extremely meh.


----------



## brandyleeann

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Oh my gosh the River Belle breakfast menu looks great!  I didn’t see it for today’s drop (may have already booked.). I will try again tomorrow!


The menu looks great!  I didn’t see this as an option when we were doing our reservations for our early November trip.  Now there are no reservations available…I have an alert set so fingers crossed!


----------



## Aurora0427

chopstick said:


> Not sure if you are interested in leaving property but we have Tangerine Room booked at the Westin for Thanksgiving Dinner - we ate there last year and it was the most amazing buffet. We previously had had Thanksgiving dinner at both Paradise Pier and Storytellers at GCH and both were extremely meh.



Sure! We’re locals and I just don’t want to cook!!! Thanks for the suggestion. I’m going to check it out now.

We did Christmas Day at Storytellers in 2019 and it was meh at best!


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

In DCA are there any hard to get reservations that are worth it?
  I know LL is one but this trip will have kids and like Oga, I am lukewarm on it for kids.  I plan to book LL and decide later based on current reviews.
  But is there anything else I should be looking to grab in DCA?


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

DizMe said:


> Is that the same as the Alfresco Terrace? I saw it yesterday morning.



Yeah I think that is the official name of it, guess I missed it.  I'm not seeing anything for my dates.  Oh well, I can try walk up I guess.


----------



## dismomofbn

kikismom said:


> This was difficult, but not impossible, for our party of 9 last October. Here is what I did, it worked every time.
> 
> I logged in ony husbands account and my account each morning and booked a table for 4 on each account within 15-30 minutes on the reservation time. The day of our reservation at the park I went to the restaurant and let them know we had a party of 9 and two reservations. We had no issues at any restaurant. I was online at 6 each morning to get this done. Back last year I never found a table over 4 people even right at 6. There was a thread about it sometime last August (2021).
> 
> I feel like if this worked for our party of 9 it will work for your party of 7. Good luck!!


Thank you for this tip. We have a party of 9 going in mid-December and all my test runs for reservations have only brought up Goofy's kitchen. I was wondering if we could merge smaller reservations. This gives me hope


----------



## kikismom

I didn't see Plaza Inn again today. Was up at both 3 am and 6 am to check. I noticed that the princess breakfast didn't seem to drop the last two days as well. I panicked and booked an early Storytellers on our last day and then a late Goofy's Kitchen. We are already doing Storytellers for breakfast earlier in the trip and have Goofy's Kitchen for dinner our arrival day. I really wanted Minnie's Breakfast though. I wonder what is going on.


----------



## DizMe

I haven't seen Plaza Inn, but I've not been looking for it so may not have noticed it if it was there. I have seen the Princess Breakfast every day for the last 3 days, though. But the dining drops have been all over the place. Saw them at 4:30 this morning, 5 yesterday, and 6 the day before. Haven't seen them at midnight-3 but I'm not exactly what time they've been dropping after that. I don't feel like staying up all night to check for dining! 

Good luck!


----------



## kikismom

DizMe said:


> I haven't seen Plaza Inn, but I've not been looking for it so may not have noticed it if it was there. I have seen the Princess Breakfast every day for the last 3 days, though. But the dining drops have been all over the place. Saw them at 4:30 this morning, 5 yesterday, and 6 the day before. Haven't seen them at midnight-3 but I'm not exactly what time they've been dropping after that. I don't feel like staying up all night to check for dining!
> 
> Good luck!


I'm trying to get some times this week in case we have to move our trip. I went on at 6 today and the only things left for dinner was Craftsman and Magic Key Terrace. I checked individual times along with the dinner box. 

I still haven't seen Plaza Inn since last week. I'm past times do they just drop them randomly or will it be they load all of the dates for Plaza one morning? I'm sure it's a crapshoot but maybe somebody knows something.


----------



## TexanInTheMidwest

kikismom said:


> I didn't see Plaza Inn again today. Was up at both 3 am and 6 am to check. I noticed that the princess breakfast didn't seem to drop the last two days as well. I panicked and booked an early Storytellers on our last day and then a late Goofy's Kitchen. We are already doing Storytellers for breakfast earlier in the trip and have Goofy's Kitchen for dinner our arrival day. I really wanted Minnie's Breakfast though. I wonder what is going on.



Princess Breakfast at Grand Californian is Thursday thru Sunday only....


----------



## kikismom

Plaza Inn has loaded for the December dates that were missing as of right now. Also all of the reservations that weren't coming up this morning are up now.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

kikismom said:


> Plaza Inn has loaded for the December dates that were missing as of right now. Also all of the reservations that weren't coming up this morning are up now.


   Thank you sooooo much for posting.  I just finished booking 5 days of dining, never got Plaza and you saved me from dining alerts.


----------



## kikismom

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Thank you sooooo much for posting.  I just finished booking 5 days of dining, never got Plaza and you saved me from dining alerts.


I was so excited to post here! I haven't had good luck with alerts so I just went on once an hour to check and they were there!


----------



## TexanInTheMidwest

kikismom said:


> Plaza Inn has loaded for the December dates that were missing as of right now. Also all of the reservations that weren't coming up this morning are up now.


Thanks!  I was able to swap breakfast there from Carnation Cafe!


----------



## DiznyDiva

Did I miss them of has Cafe Orleans not dropped for anything after Dec the 4th?


----------



## kikismom

DiznyDiva said:


> Did I miss them of has Cafe Orleans not dropped for anything after Dec the 4th?


I was just coming to ask about Cafe Orleans.  I have it booked for the 5th but didn't see if this morning. I checked at 3 and 6. It's so frustrating that this keeps happening with random restaurants.


----------



## Talldewy

kikismom said:


> I was just coming to ask about Cafe Orleans.  I have it booked for the 5th but didn't see if this morning. I checked at 3 and 6. It's so frustrating that this keeps happening with random restaurants.


More restaurants opened this morning for Thanksgiving day including Goofys and Storytellers


----------



## Malcon10t

Goofy's and Storyteller's dropped for Thanksgiving Dinner about 530 this am.


----------



## kikismom

Cafe Orleans is up today.


----------



## nutsosmom

Tomorrow is 60 days for Christmas day.  I am hoping to book a turkey or other Christmas dinner but haven't seen anything about which restaurants in DL will be offering this, any suggestions?
We have park reservations for DL on the 25th.  Since I expect it will be full, I'm assuming if we leave the park to eat at a resort, we run the risk of not being allowed back into the park.  Are park reservations guaranteed for the day?


----------



## Astylla

nutsosmom said:


> Tomorrow is 60 days for Christmas day.  I am hoping to book a turkey or other Christmas dinner but haven't seen anything about which restaurants in DL will be offering this, any suggestions?
> We have park reservations for DL on the 25th.  Since I expect it will be full, I'm assuming if we leave the park to eat at a resort, we run the risk of not being allowed back into the park.  Are park reservations guaranteed for the day?



Carnation cafe , Cafe Orleans , River Belle Terrace , Blue Bayou all usually offer something special for the day.

Reservations are NOT guaranteed , however honestly the only days I've seen guests locked out are the physical anniversary dates ( like for the 60th kickoff) and New Years Eve. Even then they reopen in phases. At WDW it may be worse but honestly in all my years of watching trip reports and live reports on Christmas day have never seen it close at DLR in the last 10 years or so.


----------



## JoanieCricket

Argh!  So frustrated. I leave for Disneyland in 2 weeks and have been trying for Oga's Cantina for what feels like forever for my family of 6 during 11/10-11/12 visit.  I tried right at 60 days.  No luck.  After about a week of constant checking, I paid for the Mouse dining service and only got a few notifications but they were always booked by the time I got the email.  Convinced that it's because of a lag in the email server, I then also subscribed to mouse watchers so that I'd get instant text notification.  And while I've only gotten 1 text, it also was not available by the time I clicked through and tried to reserve for my party.  I'm so frustrated.  I know folks will suggest walk up and I'll do that, begrudgingly.  It just shouldn't be this hard.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

JoanieCricket said:


> Argh!  So frustrated. I leave for Disneyland in 2 weeks and have been trying for Oga's Cantina for what feels like forever for my family of 6 during 11/10-11/12 visit.  I tried right at 60 days.  No luck.  After about a week of constant checking, I paid for the Mouse dining service and only got a few notifications but they were always booked by the time I got the email.  Convinced that it's because of a lag in the email server, I then also subscribed to mouse watchers so that I'd get instant text notification.  And while I've only gotten 1 text, it also was not available by the time I clicked through and tried to reserve for my party.  I'm so frustrated.  I know folks will suggest walk up and I'll do that, begrudgingly.  It just shouldn't be this hard.


You will be able to walk up. If the app says the wait list is full, just talk to the CM at the front of the line. A lot of times they will add you anyway.


----------



## nutsosmom

JoanieCricket said:


> Argh!  So frustrated. I leave for Disneyland in 2 weeks and have been trying for Oga's Cantina for what feels like forever for my family of 6 during 11/10-11/12 visit.  I tried right at 60 days.  No luck.  After about a week of constant checking, I paid for the Mouse dining service and only got a few notifications but they were always booked by the time I got the email.  Convinced that it's because of a lag in the email server, I then also subscribed to mouse watchers so that I'd get instant text notification.  And while I've only gotten 1 text, it also was not available by the time I clicked through and tried to reserve for my party.  I'm so frustrated.  I know folks will suggest walk up and I'll do that, begrudgingly.  It just shouldn't be this hard.


I've been trying to reserve Oga's for the last five days - each day of the trip we will be there - and no luck either.  We will try the walk up wait list.  At least we are there multiple days so I'm hopeful we will be successful at least once.


----------



## D2Pugs

JoanieCricket said:


> Argh!  So frustrated. I leave for Disneyland in 2 weeks and have been trying for Oga's Cantina for what feels like forever for my family of 6 during 11/10-11/12 visit.  I tried right at 60 days.  No luck.  After about a week of constant checking, I paid for the Mouse dining service and only got a few notifications but they were always booked by the time I got the email.  Convinced that it's because of a lag in the email server, I then also subscribed to mouse watchers so that I'd get instant text notification.  And while I've only gotten 1 text, it also was not available by the time I clicked through and tried to reserve for my party.  I'm so frustrated.  I know folks will suggest walk up and I'll do that, begrudgingly.  It just shouldn't be this hard.


I think I might be able to help you with this. My family and I decided on a holiday tour instead of Oga’s, so I’ll be cancelling our Oga’s reservation. Feel free to PM to coordinate.


----------



## PirateRedhead

Has anyone had luck booking the Napa Princess breakfast for Christmas morning? I've been successful booking everything else we've wanted (3am pacific has been the magic time for me) but although the Princess breakfast reservations dropped for the 24th and 26th, they are still not available for the 25th. I would guess this means they're not doing it that day. Does anyone know?


----------



## dec2009mama

PirateRedhead said:


> Has anyone had luck booking the Napa Princess breakfast for Christmas morning? I've been successful booking everything else we've wanted (3am pacific has been the magic time for me) but although the Princess breakfast reservations dropped for the 24th and 26th, they are still not available for the 25th. I would guess this means they're not doing it that day. Does anyone know?


I read on a blog from 2021 that the princess breakfast at Napa is closed on Christmas Day
I am trying to book the storytellers buffet dinner for the 25th and I don't think it has dropped yet since I haven't been able to find any announcements about Christmas dinner offerings


----------



## Malcon10t

Thanksgiving dropped a couple weeks late.  I expect Christmas to drop in Nov.


----------



## KCanuck

I have been watching the World of Color Dessert Party ADRs leading up to my booking days for my Dec 30 -Jan 2 visit. Every day there has been availability for a day or two after the window opens.  However yesterday morning and this morning they did not have it available at all - this would be be for Dec 27 and Dec 28. I assume WOC will be shown during my dates?  Any thoughts from DL regulars? Thanks : )


----------



## cmph

KCanuck said:


> I have been watching the World of Color Dessert Party ADRs leading up to my booking days for my Dec 30 -Jan 2 visit. Every day there has been availability for a day or two after the window opens.  However yesterday morning and this morning they did not have it available at all - this would be be for Dec 27 and Dec 28. I assume WOC will be shown during my dates?  Any thoughts from DL regulars? Thanks : )


Not a DL regular but watching b/c I want it for Dec 27-29 range (ideally the 28th). Early yesterday, both 8:00 and 9:15 were available for Dec. 26th, which was the day after it _should_ have dropped. I don't know when exactly it went live, b/c we aren't going to be in the parks that date; I was just looking to see if it showed up, b/c the 27th still was not. By last night, 8:00 was gone but 9:15 on the 26th is still available. Meanwhile, the 27th and 28th both _should_ be open and either are not or are both inexplicably far more popular dates than the 26th. I'm fairly confident that they just didn't drop when they were supposed to, based upon the 26th availability. I'm sure we will both be fine, and that WOC will be running the rest of that week. Just annoying to keep having to wait to book it! 

Literally the only things my kids want me to book are the WOC dessert party and Oga's, and so far, no luck.


----------



## KCanuck

cmph said:


> Not a DL regular but watching b/c I want it for Dec 27-29 range (ideally the 28th). Early yesterday, both 8:00 and 9:15 were available for Dec. 26th, which was the day after it _should_ have dropped. I don't know when exactly it went live, b/c we aren't going to be in the parks that date; I was just looking to see if it showed up, b/c the 27th still was not. By last night, 8:00 was gone but 9:15 on the 26th is still available. Meanwhile, the 27th and 28th both _should_ be open and either are not or are both inexplicably far more popular dates than the 26th. I'm fairly confident that they just didn't drop when they were supposed to, based upon the 26th availability. I'm sure we will both be fine, and that WOC will be running the rest of that week. Just annoying to keep having to wait to book it!
> 
> Literally the only things my kids want me to book are the WOC dessert party and Oga's, and so far, no luck.


It was reliably dropping and then just stopped lol. So frustrating! I’m glad to know others noticed too. I’ll message on here if I see anything!


----------



## RoseColored97

Have they announced a Plaza Inn dining package for the fireworks are New Year's Eve?


----------



## fireworks fan

Did anyone have any luck booking the World of Color dessert party for December 28-29? I was able to get Ogas for the 29th, so I’m excited about that. App wouldn’t work this morning for me though. Had to use the website.


----------



## KCanuck

I don’t think Dec 27 and onward has opened up yet for the dessert party. I have been checking every day leading up to my booking day. I hope they open soon!


----------



## cmph

fireworks fan said:


> Did anyone have any luck booking the World of Color dessert party for December 28-29? I was able to get Ogas for the 29th, so I’m excited about that. App wouldn’t work this morning for me though. Had to use the website.


Dec 26th still has availability for the 2nd show, so I really don't see how a few of us could completely have missed out on 27/28/29th, for both shows on all 3 nights. 

I have not had luck with the app or website for Oga's. What time did it open for you? and did you select a specific time, or one of the generic meals? I have been trying both - click through breakfast then lunch then dinner, as well as click through a handful of times to cover the full day. We have a party of 4, but I have randomly tried party of 2 as well. At this point, I probably need to give up and just do walk-up.


----------



## fireworks fan

I checked the website about 7:35 CT and put my group number on and chose dinner time. Ogas popped up as the third choice. I was pretty surprised because I was booking for 3 families, so a party of 10. I was actually really looking for dinner, but jumped on Ogas since it was available.


----------



## serendipityaey

fireworks fan said:


> I checked the website about 7:35 CT and put my group number on and chose dinner time. Ogas popped up as the third choice. I was pretty surprised because I was booking for 3 families, so a party of 10. I was actually really looking for dinner, but jumped on Ogas since it was available.



Great timing!!! That’s a good catch. AM? I noticed when I did it there did seem to be some canceling and switching times around 20 minutes after they dropped and I was able to get a better time.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Figured it out! It was user error.


----------



## serendipityaey

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Figured it out! It was user error.



I was just going to say it looks like a glitch lol! I tried and had stuff coming up for the 28th but not the 29th, just an error. Glad you figured it out!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Any guesses why WOC dessert hasn't dropped?  It is so difficult to make plans without any holiday specifics!


----------



## cmph

@Halloweenqueen @KCanuck @fireworks fan 
Hoping I caught everyone interested - WOC dessert party dropped for Dec 27-30! I got a reservation shortly after 10am pacific. I have checked multiple times today, and it was not there earlier this morning. 8:00 or 9:30 - so maybe that slight time shift decision was the cause of the drop delay.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

You made my day!!! I was able to get the dessert party for the day I wanted.  Dropping my extra F! dinner package for the 30th.  

Crossing my fingers, we soon learn more about NYE.  I would love the Plaza, but I"m guessing that will be tough.


----------



## TexanInTheMidwest

cmph said:


> @Halloweenqueen @KCanuck @fireworks fan
> Hoping I caught everyone interested - WOC dessert party dropped for Dec 27-30! I got a reservation shortly after 10am pacific. I have checked multiple times today, and it was not there earlier this morning. 8:00 or 9:30 - so maybe that slight time shift decision was the cause of the drop delay.



THANK you!  I was able to get one for my early December trip which wasn't there last week!


----------



## fireworks fan

I was just coming here to share the same thing! Glad everyone was able to get their reservations!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

I’m finding reservations are dropping before 6am PST for the last couple of days. I’m not sure how early since I’ve been setting my alarm for 5:35am and they are already available.


----------



## kikismom

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I’m finding reservations are dropping before 6am PST for the last couple of days. I’m not sure how early since I’ve been setting my alarm for 5:35am and they are already available.


I booked my whole 5 days of dining at 3 am, sometimes I slept until 4 but it was always long before 6.


----------



## Peachy0118

Oof Blue Bayou always goes so fast I understand, but this morning was crazy! Finger hovering over the 'book now' button as soon as I could book it (7 am here) and still almost everything was absolutely immediately gone! 
Did score a reservation, of course not at an amazing time, but I was a little panicked we weren't going to get anything, and at that pace there was no time to hesitate!


----------



## nutsosmom

I've read that Plaza Inn does a holiday dinner, but when I try to look up reservations I can only look for breakfast.  Does this mean they don't take dinner reservations or did I just miss them?


----------



## Astylla

nutsosmom said:


> I've read that Plaza Inn does a holiday dinner, but when I try to look up reservations I can only look for breakfast.  Does this mean they don't take dinner reservations or did I just miss them?



Plaza Inn is typically counter service for lunch and dinner.


----------



## FireflyTrance

So are dining reservations now dropping at 3am PST or does the time fluctuate? I’m hoping to get a reservation at Lamp Light Lounge but don’t love the idea of waking up that early.


----------



## afan

Astylla said:


> Plaza Inn is typically counter service for lunch and dinner.



I was wondering about that when looking at menus for my trip next week. I figured it was just a mistake that it said as.  Good to know it was accurate.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

FireflyTrance said:


> So are dining reservations now dropping at 3am PST or does the time fluctuate? I’m hoping to get a reservation at Lamp Light Lounge but don’t love the idea of waking up that early.



They definitely dropped at 3am PST today and definitely dropped sometime before 6am the previous two days. I missed out on my Napa Rose reservation since I wasn’t up at 3am. Also, I’ve heard they are dropping at 3am via the website but the app hasn’t been making them available until 6am, so definitely go to your web browser on your phone or pull out your laptop.


----------



## foolish_mortals

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> They definitely dropped at 3am PST today and definitely dropped sometime before 6am the previous two days. I missed out on my Napa Rose reservation since I wasn’t up at 3am. Also, I’ve heard they are dropping at 3am via the website but the app hasn’t been making them available until 6am, so definitely go to your web browser on your phone or pull out your laptop.


Yesterday I didn’t see any at 3am on the site but I did see reservations at 5:55am. I’m fully in the camp that one server in the datacenter is configured with the wrong time zone. If you’re lucky enough to get that one to serve your request you see them earlier.

Also Napa Rose didn’t open for Dec 31st or Jan 1st. They are likely going to drop a little later like Thanksgiving and Christmas so don’t give up!


----------



## kikismom

I was able to make all of mine at 3, I did sleep in a day though and did it at 4 as well. I exclusively used the app on my phone. 

What was so strange is that the day I was able to make my first reservation all of the future dates of my trip turned blue and into links that opened on the calendar part of the ADR system. I still couldn't book the future dates but the links opened up. I'm wondering if they are going to move to the WDW way of allowing you to book all of your trip on the first day. Of course I am speculating with no idea of why it really did that. Just wishful thinking I guess.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

foolish_mortals said:


> Also Napa Rose didn’t open for Dec 31st or Jan 1st. They are likely going to drop a little later like Thanksgiving and Christmas so don’t give up!



Wow! Thank you! I thought I had just missed them.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

kikismom said:


> What was so strange is that the day I was able to make my first reservation all of the future dates of my trip turned blue and into links that opened on the calendar part of the ADR system. I still couldn't book the future dates but the links opened up. I'm wondering if they are going to move to the WDW way of allowing you to book all of your trip on the first day. Of course I am speculating with no idea of why it really did that. Just wishful thinking I guess.


That would be such a huge benefit for staying onsite!


----------



## RoseColored97

The site is being super glitchy this morning for me, it will show times then say nothing is available. None of my cards are acceptable to hold any reservations, except for one Visa card because who knows why. Then it's saying this for Ballast Point. I'm pretty sure that phone number is defunct since they did away with the dining line lol.

I was able to make our reservations, but it took much longer than it should have. Just as a heads up for anyone making reservations this morning.

It also charged me twice for World of Color on two separate cards after saying one wasn't accepted multiple times yesterday. Grrr...


----------



## foolish_mortals

I saw a few Napa Rose for Jan 1st yesterday afternoon still nothing for Dec 31st


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

foolish_mortals said:


> I saw a few Napa Rose for Jan 1st yesterday afternoon still nothing for Dec 31st


I would love a reservation for Napa Rose on 12/29 (I actually have one but it’s not until 8:30 which is a bit late) so I am watching for more of the 12/31 and 1/1 times to drop in the hopes people switch to those days from 12/29!


----------



## DizMe

kikismom said:


> What was so strange is that the day I was able to make my first reservation all of the future dates of my trip turned blue and into links that opened on the calendar part of the ADR system. I still couldn't book the future dates but the links opened up. I'm wondering if they are going to move to the WDW way of allowing you to book all of your trip on the first day. Of course I am speculating with no idea of why it really did that. Just wishful thinking I guess.


This happened to me about a month ago. I remembered reading an earlier post where it had happened to someone and they speculated about the possibility of Disney prepping for being able to book all dining for an onsite stay sometime down the road. I had hoped it would happen by my juncture in the road, but nope . I'm still hoping it will come along eventually, because it really would be a great on site perk.


----------



## sandgrace

We just decided to book a trip for Dec 18-19 and want Fantasmic dining reservations… is it too late? There’s no availability coming up for me now. What’s the best strategy currently? I’d love RBT Premium but will settle for the other options too. TIA!


----------



## RoseColored97

sandgrace said:


> We just decided to book a trip for Dec 18-19 and want Fantasmic dining reservations… is it too late? There’s no availability coming up for me now. What’s the best strategy currently? I’d love RBT Premium but will settle for the other options too. TIA!


River Belle Premium is really difficult to get. They're usually gone long before 6am at 60 days out. We were able to book this for January 1st and 3rd, but it was getting it right at 3am. I would keep checking back or sign up for one of the paid reservation finders (though I will warn you - we don't have much luck with those. When I've gotten the text before, the times were gone).

Another option is doing the River Belle Terrace regular dining package. For that, you book a time for the restaurant and then ask them to upgrade to the Fantasmic dining package when you check-in. If you want to do the first show, it's recommended around here to get a reservation for earlier than around 12:30pm-1:00pm I believe. If it doesn't matter which show you view, then your options are more open for dining times.


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

RoseColored97 said:


> The site is being super glitchy this morning for me, it will show times then say nothing is available. None of my cards are acceptable to hold any reservations, except for one Visa card because who knows why. Then it's saying this for Ballast Point. I'm pretty sure that phone number is defunct since they did away with the dining line lol.
> 
> I was able to make our reservations, but it took much longer than it should have. Just as a heads up for anyone making reservations this morning.
> 
> It also charged me twice for World of Color on two separate cards after saying one wasn't accepted multiple times yesterday. Grrr...
> 
> View attachment 716219



The best way to book Ballast Point is to use Open Table.


----------



## EEva

RoseColored97 said:


> River Belle Premium is really difficult to get. They're usually gone long before 6am at 60 days out. We were able to book this for January 1st and 3rd, *but it was getting it right at 3am*.


I assume this is Pacific time, right?


----------



## kikismom

EEva said:


> I assume this is Pacific time, right?


Yep Pacific.


----------



## DontSpamMe

The 3am/6am thing is just maddening. I've never been able to make a reservation before 6am pacific. I'm typically up and in front of my computer at 530am. So I'll occasionally see if the system will let me book before 6am. On the 60 day mark, there were no Napa Rose reservations for NYE, but did see some available for New Year's Day the next day.  

Speaking of reservations. I will be dropping some Blue Bayou reservations for Nov 11, 12 and 24. I'm not sure how that goes, but I'll try to coordinate if anyone is interested.

I suppose New Year's Day is better after hearing Disneyland can reach capacity and not let people in on NYE. Though I wonder if that advice is dated especially considering theres a reservation system and magic keys are blocked out. I think this is the first year all annual passes are blocked out for Xmas and NYE.


----------



## laugard

DontSpamMe said:


> The 3am/6am thing is just maddening. I've never been able to make a reservation before 6am pacific. I'm typically up and in front of my computer at 530am. So I'll occasionally see if the system will let me book before 6am. On the 60 day mark, there were no Napa Rose reservations for NYE, but did see some available for New Year's Day the next day.
> 
> Speaking of reservations. I will be dropping some Blue Bayou reservations for Nov 11, 12 and 24. I'm not sure how that goes, but I'll try to coordinate if anyone is interested.
> 
> I suppose New Year's Day is better after hearing Disneyland can reach capacity and not let people in on NYE. Though I wonder if that advice is dated especially considering theres a reservation system and magic keys are blocked out. I think this is the first year all annual passes are blocked out for Xmas and NYE.


How many is the party for your Nov. 24 BB? I’d love to try coordinating with you if the size and time work out. Thanks!


----------



## ttig34

DontSpamMe said:


> The 3am/6am thing is just maddening. I've never been able to make a reservation before 6am pacific. I'm typically up and in front of my computer at 530am. So I'll occasionally see if the system will let me book before 6am. On the 60 day mark, there were no Napa Rose reservations for NYE, but did see some available for New Year's Day the next day.
> 
> Speaking of reservations. I will be dropping some Blue Bayou reservations for Nov 11, 12 and 24. I'm not sure how that goes, but I'll try to coordinate if anyone is interested.
> 
> I suppose New Year's Day is better after hearing Disneyland can reach capacity and not let people in on NYE. Though I wonder if that advice is dated especially considering theres a reservation system and magic keys are blocked out. I think this is the first year all annual passes are blocked out for Xmas and NYE.


Yeah, I don't get why some people are able to book at 3 am and others not until 6 am. I know it is not based on where you live, as I cannot access until 6, but my friend can book at 3.  Crazy.


----------



## DontSpamMe

laugard said:


> How many is the party for your Nov. 24 BB? I’d love to try coordinating with you if the size and time work out. Thanks!



Party of 3.


----------



## AZMermaid

sandgrace said:


> We just decided to book a trip for Dec 18-19 and want Fantasmic dining reservations… is it too late? There’s no availability coming up for me now. What’s the best strategy currently? I’d love RBT Premium but will settle for the other options too. TIA!


I’m going to be dropping a 2:40PM blue bayou for 6 for the 2nd show on 12/18. Let me know if you want to coordinate and try to pick it up!


----------



## laugard

DontSpamMe said:


> Party of 3.


That's exactly what we need too  Again, depending on your reservation time, would love to try and coordinate!


----------



## Jrog92

Does anyone know if River Belle Terrace takes reservations for breakfast? I don't see the option and just wanted to make sure. It's showing Dinner (after 4pm) as the only option.


----------



## cmph

Jrog92 said:


> Does anyone know if River Belle Terrace takes reservations for breakfast? I don't see the option and just wanted to make sure. It's showing Dinner (after 4pm) as the only option.


I really like the sound of the posted menu, but I have not seen reservations show up at all in December. If you're on the app and start from River Belle Terrace page (not the general dining reservations search) - you can see that breakfast shows up as an option through Nov. 28 and then just stops. I'm not saying that there is actually availability through the 28th - but once you've entered your party number, you can see the meal category of breakfast is there... and then on the 29th and later - it's gone. Maybe they load them later? or they are getting rid it? who knows.


----------



## laugard

Big thanks and shoutout to poster DontSpamMe, who offered to coordinate a Blue Bayou cancellation. Thanks to them, we now have dinner plans for Thanksgiving. Hopefully I can pay it forward to another member in the future. Really love the kindness and community found on this board!


----------



## starlite_

Question, how likely is it that we can get a table inside Trader Sam's without a reservation? I already set up alerts in case we are lucky (it was an unexpected trip). We don't mind waiting, I was thinking we could get on the waiting list and do some shopping if possible or just hang out if needed but if there is zero chance of getting a table inside then we just won't bother. 

Thanks!


----------



## DizMe

starlite_ said:


> Question, how likely is it that we can get a table inside Trader Sam's without a reservation? I already set up alerts in case we are lucky (it was an unexpected trip). We don't mind waiting, I was thinking we could get on the waiting list and do some shopping if possible or just hang out if needed but if there is zero chance of getting a table inside then we just won't bother.
> 
> Thanks!


How many are in your party? We were twice able to do this successfully as a party of 2, and this was in the evening.


----------



## starlite_

DizMe said:


> How many are in your party? We were twice able to do this successfully as a party of 2, and this was in the evening.


There will be 3 of us so not that many. Thank you! This gives me hope


----------



## KCanuck

Some New Year’s Eve dining options are available to book. I received an alert.


----------



## TexanInTheMidwest

I have some early December dining reservations that I am going to let go of this weekend- all are party of 2:

Monday, Dec 5th: Blue Bayou at 11 AM
Wednesday, Dec 7th: Breakfast with Minnie  Friends at Plaza Inn: 10:40 AM
Friday, December 9th: Disney Princess Breakfast at Grand Californian Hotel: 10:40 AM

DM me to coordinate (and I'll update this post if any are taken)


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Not happy with the Blue Bayou menu changes. Surprised by so few entrees.


----------



## PaladinButters

Halloweenqueen said:


> Not happy with the Blue Bayou menu changes. Surprised by so few entrees.


Yeah, I’m waiting for my partner to wake up so I can announce that we are going to have to drop Blue Bayou and it’s too late to pick up anything else. Quick Service here we come.


----------



## Jinka

Oh wow .. that new menu just looks so disappointing.  We may end up cancelling also.  So sad.


----------



## kikismom

Well darn. I'll be dropping our Cafe Orleans reservation due to the menu changes. What a bummer. My daughter and her friend would like a steak dinner while we are there. We're on property and not leaving that area. Is there any other menu with a steak on it?


----------



## TexanInTheMidwest

kikismom said:


> Well darn. I'll be dropping our Cafe Orleans reservation due to the menu changes. What a bummer. My daughter and her friend would like a steak dinner while we are there. We're on property and not leaving that area. Is there any other menu with a steak on it?


There IS a Flemings at the Westin. 

I am sure Napa Rose has steak (though their menu changes often). 
Carthay Circle has a New York steak at DCA
Catal in Downtown Disney has a filet
Wine Country Trattoria in DCA has a rib-eye

. But I don't see it on any of the other menus inside Disneyland


----------



## DizMe

Wait...did Blue Bayou take the Monte Cristo completely off the menu???


----------



## Jinka

DizMe said:


> Wait...did Blue Bayou take the Monte Cristo completely off the menu???


Yes they did .. only 3 entrees now.


----------



## LuvDis01

Halloweenqueen said:


> Not happy with the Blue Bayou menu changes. Surprised by so few entrees.





DizMe said:


> Wait...did Blue Bayou take the Monte Cristo completely off the menu???


There is not a single entree that my daughter and I would eat. No Monte Cristo and everything is too spicy. If the menu doesn't change before early December we will have no choice but to cancel also.


----------



## DizMe

LuvDis01 said:


> There is not a single entree that my daughter and I would eat. No Monte Cristo and everything is too spicy. If the menu doesn't change before early December we will have no choice but to cancel also.


Same here! I love going to Blue Bayou, but they've systematically removed everything I like. The Monte Cristo gone? That kills it for me. I have a reservation for Dec 6, but unless something happens between now and then, I'm going to cancel.


----------



## Ladyslug

My family is heartbroken by the removal of the jambalaya from the menu -- that was my son's very favorite dish.


----------



## kikismom

TexanInTheMidwest said:


> There IS a Flemings at the Westin.
> 
> I am sure Napa Rose has steak (though their menu changes often).
> Carthay Circle has a New York steak at DCA
> Catal in Downtown Disney has a filet
> Wine Country Trattoria in DCA has a rib-eye
> 
> . But I don't see it on any of the other menus inside Disneyland



I'll try Napa Rose although I'm not sure if I'll get reservations this late.  I really am missing Steakhouse 55 right now. 

Or I guess we could change that dinner to a quick service and save the money.


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

DizMe said:


> Wait...did Blue Bayou take the Monte Cristo completely off the menu???


My son and I just ate at BB yesterday and the Monte Cristo was on the menu. DS ordered it and loved it. The menu listed online and in the app doesn’t show everything that was on the menu we received at the restaurant. I wish I took a picture of it, but I definitely was surprised to see things on there that didn’t show up in the app.


----------



## chezcurrie

kikismom said:


> I'll try Napa Rose although I'm not sure if I'll get reservations this late.  I really am missing Steakhouse 55 right now.
> 
> Or I guess we could change that dinner to a quick service and save the money.


Seriously there needs to be a steakhouse on property! My 13-year old’s only food request for our upcoming day was the filet from Blue Bayou…. Guess I’m setting an alert for Catal or napa rose!


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

chezcurrie said:


> Seriously there needs to be a steakhouse on property! My 13-year old’s only food request for our upcoming day was the filet from Blue Bayou…. Guess I’m setting an alert for Catal or napa rose!


The steak was on the menu at Blue Bayou when we were there yesterday.


----------



## chezcurrie

ImarriedGrumpy said:


> The steak was on the menu at Blue Bayou when we were there yesterday.


Thanks!!


----------



## DizMe

ImarriedGrumpy said:


> My son and I just ate at BB yesterday and the Monte Cristo was on the menu. DS ordered it and loved it. The menu listed online and in the app doesn’t show everything that was on the menu we received at the restaurant. I wish I took a picture of it, but I definitely was surprised to see things on there that didn’t show up in the app.


Oh my gosh, THANK YOU for this information!! I hope someone else will confirm closer to my dates


----------



## chezcurrie

DizMe said:


> Oh my gosh, THANK YOU for this information!! I hope someone else will confirm closer to my dates


When are your dates? I’m sure one of us that is more local could check the menu for ya… they have it at the host stand. I’d be happy to if I’m there close to your trip.


----------



## serendipityaey

I’ll take a pic at the host stand next week!


----------



## DizMe

chezcurrie said:


> When are your dates? I’m sure one of us that is more local could check the menu for ya… they have it at the host stand. I’d be happy to if I’m there close to your trip.


We'll be there Dec 6-10. Current res for BB is 12/6 at 11:50


----------



## chezcurrie

DizMe said:


> We'll be there Dec 6-10. Current res for BB is 12/6 at 11:50


I’ll be there in the 4th so will check!


----------



## BandMom1

DizMe said:


> Oh my gosh, THANK YOU for this information!! I hope someone else will confirm closer to my dates


I will be there on Thursday....will try to remember to take a photo of the menu!


----------



## Mama_bear

hey everyone just checking in, we dont have any trips planned until march but end of January we will be in LA for an event. My boys have asked if we can go to Goofys kitchen for PBJ pizza before we head home. We have not been in quite some time. Can anyone tell me is this a difficult reservation to get? also do they still serve the pizza? Thanks so much!


----------



## wabbott

Mama_bear said:


> hey everyone just checking in, we dont have any trips planned until march but end of January we will be in LA for an event. My boys have asked if we can go to Goofys kitchen for PBJ pizza before we head home. We have not been in quite some time. Can anyone tell me is this a difficult reservation to get? also do they still serve the pizza? Thanks so much!


Menu shows "assorted pizzas."

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disneyland-hotel/goofys-kitchen/menus/dinner/

Here's a YouTube video a couple of months old with the guests having it.






Reservations aren't open for late January yet, but it looks like there are a lot of open dates all through January.

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disneyland-hotel/goofys-kitchen/availability-modal


----------



## drenha

I'm curious to hear from folks who have had success booking their reservations before 6am. I tried this morning - the date was highlighted but I got the "we're sorry" message when I tried to search times. Everything worked exactly at 6am. I tried 2 browsers. Maybe this is just the way it is!

I'm booking my harder-to-get reservations tomorrow so I want to set myself up for success! Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## PaladinButters

drenha said:


> I'm curious to hear from folks who have had success booking their reservations before 6am. I tried this morning - the date was highlighted but I got the "we're sorry" message when I tried to search times. Everything worked exactly at 6am. I tried 2 browsers. Maybe this is just the way it is!
> 
> I'm booking my harder-to-get reservations tomorrow so I want to set myself up for success! Any advice is appreciated.


I wish I could tell you how or why it let me in early but I have no idea.  My husband did not get in early on his dining duty days for the same trip.


----------



## DizMe

PaladinButters said:


> I wish I could tell you how or why it let me in early but I have no idea.  My husband did not get in early on his dining duty days for the same trip.


Same for me. I was away from home and used my phone rather than my desktop (don't know if that made a difference or not). Reservations would drop at random early times for 3 of my 4 days, usually between 3-5 AM. I never saw anything drop at midnight. I didn't try between 12-3 because I'm not going to stay up all night for it! 

So I don't know if it makes a difference which browser you use, what kind of device you use, or if it's all just a shell game!


----------



## kikismom

drenha said:


> I'm curious to hear from folks who have had success booking their reservations before 6am. I tried this morning - the date was highlighted but I got the "we're sorry" message when I tried to search times. Everything worked exactly at 6am. I tried 2 browsers. Maybe this is just the way it is!
> 
> I'm booking my harder-to-get reservations tomorrow so I want to set myself up for success! Any advice is appreciated.


I could get in on both my laptop using Chrome and my Pixel using the app. No clue why it let me in early. No rhyme or reason for mine.


----------



## Disney0010

Agree 100% with this. It’s ridiculous that SH55 is just sitting there.



chezcurrie said:


> Seriously there needs to be a steakhouse on property! My 13-year old’s only food request for our upcoming day was the filet from Blue Bayou…. Guess I’m setting an alert for Catal or napa rose!


----------



## GBRforWDW

Mama_bear said:


> hey everyone just checking in, we dont have any trips planned until march but end of January we will be in LA for an event. My boys have asked if we can go to Goofys kitchen for PBJ pizza before we head home. We have not been in quite some time. Can anyone tell me is this a difficult reservation to get? also do they still serve the pizza? Thanks so much!


I had the pb&j pizza in July.  Definitely there.  I would think late January shouldn't be too difficult to get a reservation, just be sure to hop on at the 60 day mark to book the reservation.


----------



## Astylla

chopstick said:


> Not sure if you are interested in leaving property but we have Tangerine Room booked at the Westin for Thanksgiving Dinner - we ate there last year and it was the most amazing buffet. We previously had had Thanksgiving dinner at both Paradise Pier and Storytellers at GCH and both were extremely meh.



Thank you for this ! Open table wasn't showing anything online but I called and they were able to get me in !

I had Storytellers reserved but reading mixed things for Thanksgiving this has me excited more. Driving down from the SF bay area after work tomorrow..(give me strength) and no parks Thursday just a lot of good food and drink and maybe a stoll in downtown disney


----------



## laugard

Does anyone know if the table service places just don't share their Thanksgiving menu options until the day-of? We decided to go tomorrow so booked two places based on previous years' menus. I guess I assumed there'd be something available to review beforehand so we could narrow it down and cancel one. But I haven't seen anything announced or in the app, so am wondering if it's usually just something you discover once at the restaurant. I'm not referring to the hotel buffets, but places like River Belle, Carnation, Wine Country Trattoria, etc. I was assuming they'd have some Thanksgiving foods again as in previous year, but maybe I'm wrong...?


----------



## Iceman93

No, they used to publish all the special menus well in advance (I assume both to build buzz and to help guests decide where they wanted to eat).


----------



## laugard

Iceman93 said:


> No, they used to publish all the special menus well in advance (I assume both to build buzz and to help guests decide where they wanted to eat).


Thanks, glad I wasn't expecting too much assuming that'd be the case. I'll just hope then that this is another instance where they announce something very late due to circumstances around staffing, supply chain issues, things being up in the air, etc. rather than no Thanksgiving foods being offered. We'll be fine no matter what we eat, but would've been nice to nail plans down in advance! Plus I feel bad that I've been holding on to this second reservation.


----------



## cmph

laugard said:


> Plus I feel bad that I've been holding on to this second reservation.


On that last part... I am really struggling with this, b/c I also feel bad about holding onto more reservations than we'll use. DH was pretty much like - doesn't everyone? Well, no, but certainly many do! Disneyland created this beast though. The new 2h cancellation policy is just going to make it worse. If you have no idea which rides are going to be functional/running (i.e. can't really bank on a solid touring plan) or want to maximize Genie+, then you might hold on to reservations in multiple places in both parks right up to the cancellation moment. I figure more walk-ups will be available, though it sucks for detailed planning for us non-locals.

https://insidethemagic.net/2022/11/disneyland-dining-cancellation-policy-jrw1/


----------



## nutsosmom

Does anyone know if it's possible to update the phone number on dining reservations without cancelling?  
My DH has a company phone so I booked all the reservations with my phone # and planned to pay for roaming plan (from Canada).  Turns out his plan already has US coverage, so I'd like to switch everything to his phone number and save the money on my mine.


----------



## starlite_

nutsosmom said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to update the phone number on dining reservations without cancelling?
> My DH has a company phone so I booked all the reservations with my phone # and planned to pay for roaming plan (from Canada).  Turns out his plan already has US coverage, so I'd like to switch everything to his phone number and save the money on my mine.


They have never sent me a message if I recall correctly. Everything is done within the app. You check in and get a notification thru the app as a push notification. No messages sent at all.


----------



## sophy1996

starlite_ said:


> They have never sent me a message if I recall correctly. Everything is done within the app. You check in and get a notification thru the app as a push notification. No messages sent at all.



I’ve gotten texts but I believe I gave them the phone number at time of check-in.


----------



## Lisa24jks

starlite_ said:


> They have never sent me a message if I recall correctly. Everything is done within the app. You check in and get a notification thru the app as a push notification. No messages sent at all.



There is a text option, but it's when you check in for your reservation on the day. You can use the default number on your Disney account, or you can change it to something else I believe. Then they text you to let you know your table is ready and to come to the host stand. We usually do that, because I trust that I'll get the text better than I will the push notification.


----------

